# What Perfume Are You Wearing Today?



## Swanky

Continued from previous thread


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jo Malone


----------



## dolllover

Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## millux

SL Chergui.

Too strong for me, thankfully it's just a sample.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## pond23

Escada Cherry In The Air


----------



## sanmi

SJP - lovely


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Chanel no.5 eau premiere


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## millux

DK Black Cashmere


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diagheliv


----------



## dolllover

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## kittycentral

Chanel No.5


----------



## coconutsboston

Thierry Mugler - Alien


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures .


----------



## milksway25

Jo Malone Blackberry bay and Nectarine honey and blossom


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi edp


----------



## boarbb

burberry body eau de toilette


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Parfum


----------



## millux

TF Tobacco Vanille


----------



## nc.girl

Victoria's Secret Fabulous


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## dolllover

Givenchy


----------



## clevercat

Shiffa Aya.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jimmy Choo- Flash


----------



## leechiyong

Aftelier's Cuir de Gardenia


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## millux

L de Lolita Lempicka


----------



## dolllover

Opium


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure.


----------



## chpwhy

jo malone...


----------



## purseprincess32

Opium


----------



## affairoftheart

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Meeka41

Victoria's Secret rapture


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure edp


----------



## KaseyHK

kenzo amour edp.... cozy & creamy


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Chanel no5


----------



## millux

Chanel Coco


----------



## dolllover

Dolce and Gabbana Rose the One


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Bois des iles


----------



## octopus17

Chergui by Serge Lutens


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## BarbAga

sanmi said:


> Chanel coco mademoiselle.



+1  love this


----------



## millux

Dior Poison (Vintage)


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Chloe by Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## chinableu

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## papertiger

Myrrhe Ardente EdP by Annick Goutal


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## millux

SL Fleurs d'Oranger


----------



## Love Of My Life

A Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Prufrock613

Helmut Lang edp


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thierry Mugler Alien....I have never found a perfume that I love as much as this, can't stop smelling my wrist!!


----------



## pond23

Kai perfume sample


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## .pursefiend.

Givenchy - Eaudemoiselle de Givenchy​


----------



## nc.girl

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi edp


----------



## BunnyLove

Chanel tendre


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## millux

TF Neroli Portofino


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bond- Chinatown


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer.


----------



## bonvivant

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir


----------



## HappyLaura001

Chanel N°5 Parfum


----------



## dolllover

Escada Cherry in the Air


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## pond23

Hermes Rose Ikebana


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## 19COACH41

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## rubyblabla

Lolita lempicka


----------



## StephanieChow

J'adore Dior


----------



## nc.girl

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## fendifemale

A sample of Escada Delicate Notes.


----------



## gardienne

tom ford black violet!


----------



## sljohnso25

Flowerbomb


----------



## TMA

Florabotanica


----------



## Bethc

Bond signature


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5


----------



## tatertot

Bond Scent of Peace


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Vancang

Florabotanica by Balenciaga


----------



## dangerouscurves

I loooove powdery-smelling perfume so today it's Dolce & Gabbana pour femme, intense version.


----------



## pond23

Escada Cherry In The Air -- I wish they made a longer-lasting EDP version of this fragrance.


----------



## sunnysd11

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## maloneyxo

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## taniherd

An oldie..but goodie...Boucheron Trouble


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malone Red Roses


----------



## Weekend shopper

Le Labo - Lys 41


----------



## IraPo

Burberry London


----------



## perlefine

The body shop shea edt


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Hurrem1001

Black XS - Paco Rabanne


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Opium


----------



## LuLuElle

Elie Saab EDT. It's amazing and I'm obsessed.


----------



## Samantha S

Dior, ja Dore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Swanky

Bond No.9 Bleeker St


----------



## Vuittonella

Prada Infusion D'Iris


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## DD101

Calvin Klein Beauty. I get more compliments on this fragrance than any others I have every worn!


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## Samantha S

Dior, poison.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## .pursefiend.

my fave - ralph lauren "romance"


----------



## millux

Chanel Coco EDP


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Hirisa

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Weekend shopper

Prada Candy


----------



## Kimber7

Chanel No.5, always wear it at Christmas! :xtree:


----------



## Jennifoo

Today I'm wearing Jicky. I got it last December. I will be wearing Shalimar on Christmas.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial for our special dinner.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gucci Flora


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Bethc

Bond signature


----------



## *schmoo*

Chanel sent me a bottle of Coco Mademoiselle & I'm wearing it. Not sure if I like it.


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang - Princess


----------



## lvuittonaddict

eau de Cartier- goutte de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghaliv


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## nc.girl

Victoria's Secret Bombshell


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie


----------



## babyontheway

Bond no 9 perfumista


----------



## thanks sixx

Chanel No. 19 Poudre (just got it today. Love it!  I love every single form of No. 19, current and vintage).


----------



## Mumotons

Chloe - Roses


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## octopus17

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Chloe Chloe a lil tired of it i have been using for past 2 yrs


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## bagzaddict

Flowerbomb Viktor&Rolf


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel no19


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## Samantha S

Estee lauder, pleasure intense.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## c0uture

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## beekmanhill

Byredo 1996 Inez & Vindoodh =====whew, intense.


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie.


----------



## valarie1

Bottega Veneta


----------



## lisaphalange

VS Tease layered with Viva La Juicy for staying power


----------



## Rina337

TF black orchid layered with Chanel Coco noir...


----------



## Goldfox

Eau des Merveilles


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## keodi

Creed fantasia de fleur


----------



## Samantha S

Ja Dore, Dior.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bond New Haarlem.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## mrs moulds

Chanel # 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## octopus17

Dior Eau Svelte Body Treatment Fragrance


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Viva la juicy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## beekmanhill

Douce Amere


----------



## sanmi

&#127881; Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## octopus17

Chergui by Serge Lutens


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove diaghilav


----------



## beekmanhill

Diptique Volutes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## carterazo

Tresor in Love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Stacy_CC

beekmanhill said:


> Diptique Volutes



I used this one on my Christmas party


----------



## beekmanhill

Stacy_CC said:


> I used this one on my Christmas party


One of my new faves.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Miss Dior... I hate that they changed the formulation from when it was Miss dior Cherie


----------



## Kimber7

Marc Jacobs Woman


----------



## Trayler

Estée Lauder Pleasures


----------



## nc.girl

Victoria's Secret Bombshell


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie.


----------



## kmd1_123

giorgio armani acqua di gio


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## beekmanhill

Arquiste's Anima Dulcis.  Very sweet and warming.  Good for snow days.


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## keodi

creed love in white.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## *schmoo*

Beyond Paradise


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## JPA

I'm wearing the Elizabeth and James Nirvana White.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

An oldie but a goodie IMO Elizabeth Arden Sunflowers.


----------



## electrikdreams

After a year's hiatus, I'm back into Prada Candy. I just love it.


----------



## grace04

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Weekend shopper

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel no 5, my all time favourite.


----------



## Samantha S

*schmoo* said:


> Beyond Paradise



Hi schmoo, I am glad to know you are wearing this beautiful perfume. Have fun.


----------



## Sunna

Love in white from Creed


----------



## Goldfox

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Shakalaka

Giorgio Armani acqua di gioia


----------



## beekmanhill

Timbuktu


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## vintagehearts

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb. I've got 3 bottles now after getting another one for Christmas!


----------



## kittycentral

Chanel No. 5


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## sanmi

&#127881; Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## glitterpear83

Roses de Chloe - received a sample of this one lately & really like it!


----------



## jjmoon

Flower bomb! All time fav.


----------



## bella601

Beyonce - Heat


----------



## Checkmeout

Nicki Minaj


----------



## carterazo

Tresor In Love


----------



## Weekend shopper

Flowerbomb


----------



## pond23

Escada Cherry In The Air EDT


----------



## bnjj

Britney Spears Curious


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Bois des Iles


----------



## nc.girl

Victoria's Secret Bombshell In Paradise. It's more of a summery fragrance to me, but it's so cold today that I really wanted to wear something to remind me that warmer months are eventually coming.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## beekmanhill

l'Artisan Safran Troublant, warm and spicy, good for winter.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## JoRea08

Gucci Guilty Intense


----------



## vintagehearts

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, my favourite 
*
*


----------



## bella601

Chanel Chance - Eau Tundre


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## *schmoo*

Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure


----------



## *schmoo*

Samantha S said:


> Hi schmoo, I am glad to know you are wearing this beautiful perfume. Have fun.



Thanks, I plan to change perfumes daily (unless there's something I no longer like, then it gets tossed)


----------



## Staci_W

I wore Gucci Guilty today because I had received a sample. Didn't like it.


----------



## sljohnso25

La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## beekmanhill

l'Artisan Amour Nocturne, very sweet and warming.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## taniherd

Lady Gaga Fame


----------



## sun.shyne

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## *schmoo*

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte


----------



## kuroskybeautyxo

I`ve decided to wear Chanel no.5 Prefume  I love it!


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

DKNY the one


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

lovemeagoodbag said:


> DKNY the one




Sorry I meant to d&g the one


----------



## sanmi

Burberry brit


----------



## sunnysd11

Romance by Ralph Lauren


----------



## bella601

Chanel - Eau Tendre


----------



## fightthesunrise

Crystal Noir by Versace.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## klausmikaelson

Dior addict 2


----------



## pquiles

Creed... Love in Blavk


----------



## LoVeinLA

Jo Malone orange blossom


----------



## pond23

Hermes Rose Ikebana


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure edp


----------



## beekmanhill

Traversee du Bosphore by L'Artisan.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sun.shyne

Elie Saab


----------



## *schmoo*

Burberry The Beat


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir and Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## BagSwag

Gucci Guilty


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## octopus17

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Pamplelune


----------



## TeamHutchens

Chanel Chance. My signature scent since ever it came out


----------



## Deppaholic

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

*Lanvin Me *


----------



## tambles

Miss Dior


----------



## cy13497

Coco mademoiselle by Chanel

I love the sweetness of the perfume


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Allure


----------



## jjmoon

Vera wang princess


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## beekmanhill

Le Labo Rose 31.


----------



## c0uture

NEST Dahlia & Vines.. It smells amazing!


----------



## c0uture

cy13497 said:


> Coco mademoiselle by Chanel
> 
> I love the sweetness of the perfume



One of my favorites!


----------



## misstrine85

Acqua Di Parma Fico Di Amalfi


----------



## jjmoon

YSL Parisienne


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DVF Diane


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## princesspig

Bond No 9 - Hamptons


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## princesspig

Estee Lauder Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## nic_blue

Armani Code


----------



## beekmanhill

Francis Kurkdjian Agua Universalis, a fresh clean citrus.


----------



## *schmoo*

Miracle by Lancome


----------



## Shakalaka

Honey by mj


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Narcisso Rodriguez for Her


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove amber oud


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure


----------



## noel304

Kim kardashian


----------



## babemama

Hollister!


----------



## bella601

Chanel - Eau Tendre


----------



## nic_blue

Bottega venetA


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin edt


----------



## cy13497

Honey by Marc Jacobs

I just realize i have obsession for sweet perfumes.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## jjmoon

Pink sugar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## princesspig

Thierry Mugler - Alien (Liqueur de Parfum)


----------



## sun.shyne

Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist


----------



## taniherd

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Younna

Marc Jacobs Blush


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors- Island


----------



## KaseyHK

just wondering, any of you also on fragrantica? 

i'm using Rihanna Reb'l Fleur today. Love coconut


----------



## beekmanhill

KaseyHK said:


> just wondering, any of you also on fragrantica?
> 
> i'm using Rihanna Reb'l Fleur today. Love coconut


I read fragrantica.  Like Bois de Jasmin as well.  There are several good blogs.  But I've curbed my collecting, so am not as up to date as I used to be.


----------



## pquiles

Orangers En Fleurs by Houbigant


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Mandarine Ambree


----------



## KaseyHK

beekmanhill said:


> I read fragrantica.  Like Bois de Jasmin as well.  There are several good blogs.  But I've curbed my collecting, so am not as up to date as I used to be.


nice nice! i didn't know about Bois de Jasmin. thanks a lot for your sharing!! 
this is my profile on Fragrantica: http://www.fragrantica.com/member/88362/


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture: The Original


----------



## beekmanhill

KaseyHK said:


> nice nice! i didn't know about Bois de Jasmin. thanks a lot for your sharing!!
> this is my profile on Fragrantica: http://www.fragrantica.com/member/88362/





Also look at


http://www.nstperfume.com/


She is good for new releases.   Sometimes I think she just parrots the marketing  stuff in her reviews.  But on her forum she has links to other fragrance blogs.   There will probably be one or two you like best.   I've pretty much stopped reading, too dangerous.  

I don't post on fragrantica, I just read there, or used to.  

Thanks for you link.


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## jjmoon

Prada candy L'Eau


----------



## Meeka41

Chanel n5


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Hermes Eau de Pamplemousse Rose


----------



## sanmi

Lancome miracle


----------



## Jasmine K.

Victoria's Secret Feathered Musk.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

I received a sample of By Kilian Apple Brandy in the mail last night and am wearing it.  Very boozy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## jjmoon

Gucci guilty


----------



## sanmi

Burberry brit


----------



## Shakalaka

Flowerbomb


----------



## Deppaholic

Shalimar


----------



## Samantha S

Sensi, Giorgio armani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## jjmoon

Marc Jacob Dots


----------



## Deppaholic

Shalimar (again).....


----------



## Bags_4_life

Gucci flora


----------



## taniherd

Vera Wang Lovestruck


----------



## Sugarstained

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## pond23

Escada Cherry In The Air (even though staying power is nil on me)


----------



## Mediana

Bond no 9 "The Scent of Peace"


----------



## thomasj93

Voyage d'Hermes parfum


----------



## Hirisa

Ormonde Jayne Tiare.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## dolllover

Lancome La Vie est Belle


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Santal Blush


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## natters

Lush Lust


----------



## jjmoon

Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Silversun

Jo Malone Blue Agava & Cacao layered with English Pear & Freesia.


----------



## dolllover

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## mameakua

Coco mademoiselle.....


----------



## missjenny2679

Tory Burch


----------



## fendifemale

Escada Delicate Notes


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## lavenderspice

Clinique Happy


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Deppaholic

Shalimar EDP (again).....


----------



## Samia

Balmain Ambre Gris


----------



## jjmoon

Flowerbomb &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## misstrine85

Acqua Di Parma Fico Di Amalfi


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure


----------



## beekmanhill

L'Artisan Amour Nocturne


----------



## Yogirl

Jo Malone Nutmeg&Ginger


----------



## Silversun

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Shakalaka

Lancôme oui. Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## jjmoon

Flowerbomb (again)


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## bella601

Chanel Chance - Eau Tendre


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

Versace Bright Crystal. Hubby's favorite


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## jjmoon

D&G Desire &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture: The Original


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Chance Tendre


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Silversun

Jo Malone Blue Agava & Cacao layered with Pomegranate Noir


----------



## mrs moulds

I am boring.....still wearing Chanel 05


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## lovieluvslux

Juicy Couture Couture


----------



## purseprincess32

Tiffany Truste Blue


----------



## noel304

Gold by Kim Kardashian


----------



## Silversun

Jo Malone Blue Agava & Cacao layered with English Pear & Freesia.

I'm on a big Blue Agava & Cacao kick at the moment. I read one fragrance review which said it smelt like salty dark chocolate and that grossed the reviewer out, but I find it enjoyable.  Very fond of layering it with another gourmand/fruity JM note.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## princesspig

Estee Lauder Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## sljohnso25

L by Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## taniherd

Lancome La Vie


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Aromatics elixir by clinique


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle Cherie


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Silversun

L'eau par Kenzo homme


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle


----------



## missjenny2679

Viva La Juicy La Fleur


----------



## girlsnstilettos

A mixture of Jo Malone 'Orange Blossom' & 'Peony & Blush Suede'


----------



## c0uture

Prada Candy


----------



## jjmoon

Chanel mademoiselle &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Mousson


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo


----------



## deltalady

Dior J'Adore


----------



## Silversun

Terre d'Hermes


----------



## vivalagiselle

Tom Ford Violet Blonde. I always get compliments on it!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Kashish@Kashish

Chloé


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty


----------



## SEWDimples

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Gucci envy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Tuscan Leather


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## KittyLouise

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sljohnso25

Burberry Brit


----------



## Karheart

Victorias Secret - Love Rocks


----------



## sanmi

&#128131; Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## CoachChris

sanmi said:


> &#128131; Chanel coco mademoiselle.


 
Forever Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## jjmoon

Prada Candy L'Eau


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang- Princess


----------



## carterazo

Tresor in Love by Lancome


----------



## CM SF

Balenciaga Rosabotanica


----------



## beekmanhill

Martin Margiela untitled.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## measurja

Thierry Mugler's Angel. Been using this brand for 3 years now.


----------



## bella601

Chanel Chance - Eau Tendre


----------



## JPedersen

Flowerbomb Victor and Rolfe


----------



## hourglass1989

Chanel chance or see by chloe


----------



## princesspig

Thierry Mugler Alien liqueur de parfum


----------



## purseaholic90

orange blossom by jo malone


----------



## mombagaholic

Chanel chance


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## clu13

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## sljohnso25

Angel by Thierry Mugler


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## roses5682

Burberry Body


----------



## sun.shyne

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Stacker Cat

Juicy Couture 'Couture Couture' this morning and Agent Provocateur this evening.


----------



## c0uture

NEST Dahlia & Vines


----------



## clu13

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## arhient

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## bella601

Chanel Chance - Eau Tendre


----------



## pittcat

Dior - miss Dior edp


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL-Opium


----------



## beekmanhill

Traversee du Bosphore by L'Artisan.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure parfum


----------



## sljohnso25

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## ninjanna

Dot by Marc Jacobs


----------



## sun.shyne

D&G The One


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor.


----------



## carterazo

Tresor in Love (yes, again)


----------



## katemj

Chloe


----------



## Stacker Cat

Gucci by Gucci x


----------



## elledramaqueen

Thierry Mugler Angel.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## bella601

Chanel Chance - Eau Tendre


----------



## beekmanhill

Bottega Veneta


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Younna

Iso E Super


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## dreamoflv

Moschino I Love Love ^_^


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## princesspig

Hermes - un jardin sur le Nil


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors-Island


----------



## Datazngirl

I always use victoria secret


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure.


----------



## bella601

Issey Miyake - Summertime


----------



## milksway25

Jo Malone white jasmine & mint with Wild bluebell combined


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Mousson


----------



## princesspig

Hermes Hermessence Rose Ikebana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## legaldiva

Chanel Coco Noir.  My favorite.


----------



## lawchick

Dior Addict


----------



## c0uture

Tocca Cleopatra

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/fvi90aj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Jennifoo

Today my package from Nordstrom came and I had chosen a sample of Tom Ford Black Orchid.  It's dark, mysterious and sensual as you would expect from the name, but there's also a softness to it that I find intriguing. Not sure if I'd buy this, though. My signature scent is Shalimar. I also like Chanel #19 and am thinking of buying some for spring and summer.


----------



## Jennifoo

legaldiva said:


> Chanel Coco Noir.  My favorite.


I tried a sample of Coco Noir a few months ago and really liked it. I got six compliments in one week- mostly from men, but some women, too.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## bella601

Marc Jacobs-Honey


----------



## MoonLotus

Flora by Gucci


----------



## solaia

Creed - Love in Black.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## solaia

hotshot said:


> Roja Dove Amber Oud



Oud would be just perfect for colder weather isn't it, just love Roja Dove's creations.


Armani Privee Cuir Amethyst for me today.


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## c0uture

Chloe EDP


----------



## Mediana

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## pond23

Escada Cherry In The Air


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## solaia

Guerlain Shalimar Legere


----------



## c0uture

Prada Candy


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## pond23

Lush Twilight


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des iles


----------



## Tiare

Elizabeth & James Nirvana White.

It doesn't have much lasting power, but, it's very pretty.


----------



## solaia

Cartier Le Baiser Du Dragon


----------



## czarina111

Tiare said:


> Elizabeth & James Nirvana White.
> 
> It doesn't have much lasting power, but, it's very pretty.



Me too! I am surprised how much i love it! I also layer it with Nirvana Black


----------



## deltalady

Theirry Mugler Alien


----------



## beekmanhill

Musc Ravageur  by Frederic Malle


----------



## gatorgirl07

Chance eu tendre by CHANEL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## sanmi

&#128525; Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## nwhite

Aerin Amber Musk


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## bella601

Marc by Marc Jacobs - Honey


----------



## pink sapphire

Prada Candy


----------



## *schmoo*

Ferragamo


----------



## OCMomof3

Bulgari Omnia Coral


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Angel


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DVF Diane


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## jayjoy

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Weekend shopper

Estee Lauder Modern Muse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## *schmoo*

Burberry The Beat


----------



## LvoesBags

Lancôme Tresor Midnight Rose


----------



## OCMomof3

Jour D' Hermes!


----------



## c0uture

Prada Candy


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## goyardlove

Tom Ford's Sahara Noir


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Pure Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## solaia

Rance Eau Royal


----------



## MarikaBe

She is not my favorite "actress"/singer/JB's GF!
But Selena Gomez: I love your perfume!!!
I think it doesn't have a name apart from Selena Gomez... but sweet and sexy, just like... me, I guess!


----------



## loves

l'artisan Jatamansi


----------



## tahinibeauty

Tom Ford - Violet Blonde


----------



## beekmanhill

Cartier L'Heure Fougueuse, one of my favorites from this line.


----------



## octopus17

Jo Malone - Earl Grey and Cucumber Cologne


----------



## sanmi

Burberry sunmer


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Jo Malone - Red Roses Cologne


----------



## purseprincess32

Estee Lauder Beautiful


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Jasmine K.

CK Shock


----------



## Silversun

Terre d'Hermes


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## solaia

Rance Pauline


----------



## princesspig

Issey Miyake - pleats please


----------



## ceer0112

Hanae Mori NO.7


----------



## OCMomof3

Pink Sugar


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

CREED Silver Mountain Water... it's my favorite


----------



## princesspig

Rose de Courreges


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## sandrasunshine

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no 5


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thierry Muglar Angel


----------



## Weekend shopper

Flowerbomb


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal (last of my bottle ), thank goodness I have two backups... this is my absolute favourite!


----------



## solaia

Robert Piquet - Fracas


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang princess


----------



## uhpharm01

Fendi fan di fendi


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thierry Muglar sun essence  so light and fresh !!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bond -Scent of Peace


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Lorenzo Villoresi Yerbamate.   Just wanted something different today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thierry Muglar Innocent!


----------



## angelalam5

Jo Malone Red Roses


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## OCMomof3

Cartier Eau Rose


----------



## taniherd

Especially Escada


----------



## *schmoo*

Flowerbomb


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thierry Mugler Aqua chic


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## bella601

Marc by Marc Jacobs - Honey


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Jo Malone Red Roses


----------



## beekmanhill

Goutal's Madragore Pourpre.  Usually I don't wear this in the winter, but I was sort of craving the spiciness today.


----------



## Doodee7

Armani DIamond


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## Silversun

Terre d'Hermes


----------



## deltalady

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Theirry Mugler Angel


----------



## octopus17

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber


----------



## Bitten

Prada l'Eau Ambree


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance..


----------



## Jasmine K.

Coach in the green bottle


----------



## bella601

Marc by Marc Jacobs - Honey


----------



## Daenerys

D&G The One


----------



## Sheru

Frangipani by Ormonde Jayne


----------



## fendifemale

Tocca- Viollette


----------



## Weekend shopper

Le Labo- Lys 41


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor In Love


----------



## ChloeRobinson

I'm wearing Burberry Summer.

I like that it's not overpowering but it stays long on me.. 
smells really gooood.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## sun.shyne

^^ Same here!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Honey. (Vday gift!)


----------



## OCMomof3

Chloe


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL-Opium


----------



## Hirisa

Frederic Malle Iris Poudre


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## pond23

Lush Twilight


----------



## bella601

Marc Jacobs - Honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady by Frederic malle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thierry Muglar Innocent !


----------



## Weekend shopper

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## octopus17

Coco Chanel


----------



## sanmi

SJP Lovely.


----------



## ktdch

Cartier


----------



## crytsalline

jour d'hermes


----------



## bella601

Ellen - Ellen Tracy


----------



## Weekend shopper

Carnal Flower


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit.


----------



## Rina337

Jo Malone blackberry & bay


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Angel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Honey.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Rina337 said:


> Jo Malone blackberry & bay




One of my favorites


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Yadira0918

Flower bomb, Viktor & Rolf


----------



## lenie

Nirvana White--my new favorite!


----------



## LuLuElle

Miss Dior.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## purseprincess32

Tiffany Truste Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## crytsalline

prada candy


----------



## *schmoo*

Jour D'Hermes - trying this out


----------



## Bitten

*schmoo* said:


> Jour D'Hermes - trying this out


 
I love this, although it definitely has a distinct 'personality' so it's probably either a love or really don't like fragrance... 

I'm wearing Balenciaga Paris


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## bella601

Ellen - Ellen Tracy


----------



## *schmoo*

Bitten said:


> I love this, although it definitely has a distinct 'personality' so it's probably either a love or really don't like fragrance...
> 
> I'm wearing Balenciaga Paris




It didn't work on me. It smelled too manly, for a lack of better word


----------



## More4Me

Bouceron


----------



## jen_sparro

Scarlett by Cacharel


----------



## Shakalaka

Armani code


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## crytsalline

jour d'hermes, i love this scent! on me the dry down is a clean, musky floral unlike anything i have smelled before. it's very calming. i bought the body cream today because i love it that much


----------



## crytsalline

*schmoo* said:


> It didn't work on me. It smelled too manly, for a lack of better word



i find that D&G Light blue does the same thing to me, but on other people it is amazing.


----------



## solaia

Robert Piquet Fracas, hail to the mighty Tuberose !


----------



## Bitten

*schmoo* said:


> It didn't work on me. It smelled too manly, for a lack of better word


 
 _We're men, we're manly men, we're men in tights!_

Chanel 1932 for me today


----------



## sanmi

&#128525; Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## Sheaco

Jadore by dior


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beekmanhill

crytsalline said:


> jour d'hermes, i love this scent! on me the dry down is a clean, musky floral unlike anything i have smelled before. it's very calming. i bought the body cream today because i love it that much


I love Jour too.   Own the fragrance and the body lotion.  I've gotten so many compliments on it.


But for today, snow day, I'll wear Tobacco Vanille.


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove amber oud


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Me


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

angel


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Hermes un jardin sur le Toit


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Shakalaka

Honey by mj


----------



## nic_blue

Allure  chanel


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure EDT - bought it yesterday as a date-night fragrance but wanted to trot it out this morning


----------



## *schmoo*

Bitten said:


> _We're men, we're manly men, we're men in tights!_
> 
> Chanel 1932 for me today




lol, today was Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle.


----------



## bella601

Ellen by Ellen Tracy


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## pond23

Bond No. 9 New York Holiday sample


----------



## AlexandraSkye

Clinique happy! Does just what the name says and puts a smile on my face.


----------



## jess236

Bottega Veneta EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## fendifemale

VS Bombshell layered with Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thierry muglar Comet


----------



## Bitten

Mmmmm Balenciaga Paris


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom &   Honey with Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## bella601

Ellen by Ellen Tracy


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## ValextraFTW

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## Ann1985

Gucci - Envy Me


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Chance eau tendre


----------



## Karheart

Victorias Secret - Love Rocks


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Van Cleef & Arpels Lys Carmin


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thierry muglar innocent


----------



## crytsalline

chanel coco madamoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure EDT - going out tonight so wanted to make sure I was consistent with my fragrance all day


----------



## sanmi

&#127803; Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## hampusakerlundw

'Manifesto' by YSL


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin edt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## jen_sparro

Chloe EDP


----------



## Minion89

D&G light blue&#128515;


----------



## beekmanhill

Magnolia Nobile by Agua de Parma.   I felt springy today.


----------



## c0uture

Chloe EDP


----------



## .pursefiend.

gucci flora eau fraiche


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## carterazo

Creed Imperial Millesime  unisex


----------



## octopus17

Coco Chanel


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Clive Christian 1872


----------



## crytsalline

chanel coco noir


----------



## regeens

Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge


----------



## bella601

Ellen by Ellen Tracy


----------



## LuLuElle

Chloe EDP of course&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Minion89

Marc jacobs daisy&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## shopmieux

Bottega Veneta!


----------



## beekmanhill

Maison Margiela (untitled).   Gorgeous green scent.


----------



## kittycentral

Miss Dior Eau Fraiche


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## *schmoo*

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Burberry Brit


----------



## loves

serge lutens encens et lavande


----------



## beekmanhill

Douce Amere


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Roja Dove amber oud


I had a consult with Roja Dove in Saks over 10 years ago.  He was working for Guerlain at the time.  He analyzed one's personality and then recommended an appropriate Guerlain fragrance.  He recommended L'Heure Bleue to me.   It was not one of my favorites.   He is quite an eccentric fellow in a nice way.  I haven't smelled his own creations.


----------



## clu13

Michael Kors


----------



## Leticia93631

Yves Saint Laurent- Parisienne


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Clive Christian No. 1


----------



## coronita

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## GirlieShoppe

coronita said:


> Marc Jacobs Daisy


 
Love that one! Such a fresh, fun scent!


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## c0uture

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## grace04

YSL Paris Premieres Roses 2012.  Beautiful light fragrance.


----------



## Minion89

Marc Jacob dot


----------



## beekmanhill

Bitten said:


> Chanel 1932


Is that one of the Exclusifs line?  I haven't smelled it or read about it.  I'm behind in my reading.  I'll wear Coromandel today, a gorgeous patchouli scent from the same line.


----------



## clu13

Bvlgari


----------



## loves

i seem to be rotating between l'artisan Jatamansi and SL's Encens et Lavande these days.


----------



## coronita

HermesNewbie said:


> Love that one! Such a fresh, fun scent!




This is my 2nd bottle!


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I had a consult with Roja Dove in Saks over 10 years ago.  He was working for Guerlain at the time.  He analyzed one's personality and then recommended an appropriate Guerlain fragrance.  He recommended L'Heure Bleue to me.   It was not one of my favorites.   He is quite an eccentric fellow in a nice way.  I haven't smelled his own creations.


 

They are an interesting group of fragrances. I have 2 & they are both
different from each other.

If you have an opportunity, they are at BG & give it a try.. You may
find something unexpected that you like..

I'm wearing amber oud today


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> They are an interesting group of fragrances. I have 2 & they are both
> different from each other.
> 
> If you have an opportunity, they are at BG & give it a try.. You may
> find something unexpected that you like..
> 
> I'm wearing amber oud today


I'm sure I would.   I'm imposed a buying ban on myself and have avoided Bergdorf's fragrance area.  


Soon, soon.........


----------



## Sammy1987

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Honey.


----------



## coronita

Lanvin Oxygene


----------



## Bitten

beekmanhill said:


> Is that one of the Exclusifs line? I haven't smelled it or read about it. I'm behind in my reading. I'll wear Coromandel today, a gorgeous patchouli scent from the same line.


 
 yup, there is a review of it here on NST:

http://www.nstperfume.com/2013/01/28/chanel-1932-fragrance-review/

And I'm wearing it again today


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## Leticia93631

Kat Von D- Sinner :devil:


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## jen_sparro

Giorgio Armani Aqua di Gioia


----------



## Minion89

Marc Jacob honey


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Bitten said:


> yup, there is a review of it here on NST:
> 
> http://www.nstperfume.com/2013/01/28/chanel-1932-fragrance-review/
> 
> And I'm wearing it again today


Sounds lovely and elegant.  I'm going to sample it.   Thanks.  I like Rue Cambon from that line too, I forgot about it until I read NST.  


I'm wearing Amour Nocturne by L'Artisan today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sun.shyne

Thierry Mugler - Angel


----------



## octopus17

Acqua di Parma Magnolia Nobile


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## uhpharm01

Coach Signature fragrance


----------



## beekmanhill

L'eau d'Hiver by Frederic Malle (Jean Claude Ellena)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## coronita

Oscar de La Renta Esprit D'Oscar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## jgally

Marc Jacob Daisy


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Collection Extraordinaire Muguet Blanc - just opened a fresh bottle, soooooo divine


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## CM SF

Stella Stella McCartney. My new favorite! Just bought today and already in love.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## coronita

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Mad4baggs

Bottega Veneta.  Love it especially when the weather is colder.


----------



## beekmanhill

A Caleche flanker:  Caleche Fleurs de Mediterranee


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Bitten

beekmanhill said:


> A Caleche flanker: Caleche Fleurs de Mediterranee


 
I've never heard of this, sounds really cool!

I'm wearing Van Cleef & Arpels Collection Extraordinaire Muguet Blanc again


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## carterazo

Creed Imperial Millesime


----------



## beekmanhill

Bitten said:


> I've never heard of this, sounds really cool!
> 
> I'm wearing Van Cleef & Arpels Collection Extraordinaire Muguet Blanc again


I'm not sure its on the market anymore.  I think it didn't sell.  It is a bit too flowery for me.  I prefer the original Caleche.


I'm wearing Cuir de Lancôme today.


----------



## bella601

Ellen by Ellen Tracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## coronita

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Romagirl

Pacifica Indian Coconut Nectar


----------



## Weekend shopper

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## rutabaga

E&J Nirvana White


----------



## newbie7

Chanel Noir


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure EDT


----------



## JPA

Has anyone bought a bottle from Pinrose? I got the samples and just have an account credit but would love feedback.

Wearing Jo Malone Earl Gray


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## ninjanna

Dot by Marc Jacobs


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure.


----------



## coronita

Victorias Secret Very Sexy


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## nwhite

Tom Ford Oud Fleur


----------



## GGspice25

VS bombshell mist


----------



## bella601

Ellen by Ellen Tracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## KittyLouise

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Noir


----------



## beekmanhill

Serge Lutens Bois de Vanille.


----------



## ninjanna

Tonight I wore MJ honey.


----------



## purseprincess32

Issey Miyake- L'Eau d'Issey Eau de Parfum-One of my favorite scents!


----------



## Swanky

LOVING Lancôme's newest la vie est belle!  Wearing it a lot.


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muguet Blanc


----------



## cougster

Jo Malone Red Roses


----------



## jjbeauty123

Lalique encre noir


----------



## Sheaco

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## beekmanhill

Creed vintage Tabarome


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## taniherd

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## coronita

Lanvin Oxygen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## pursonality_888

Jo Malone Amber & Lavender


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## *schmoo*

Lancome Miracle


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess


----------



## bella601

Ellen by Ellen Tracy


----------



## coronita

MJ Daisy


----------



## cougster

Eau de Cartier


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Honey.


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thierry Mugler Innocent


----------



## calliec

Chloe by Chloe Eau de Parfum


----------



## sanmi

Burberry brit


----------



## Omgwhyy

Marc Jacobs Daisy although i think i'm going to start wearing Elizabeth and James Nirvana more often


----------



## MissPrissChris

Katy Perry Killer Queen


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muguet Blanc


----------



## evaland

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## coronita

Oscar de la Renta Esprit D'Oscar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

Started out the day wearing Clarins Eau Tranquility.  Then rolled on a little Prada Candy.


----------



## dolllover

B&BW Libertine


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty


----------



## bella601

Ellen by Ellen Tracy


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel no 19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## Meeka41

Coco mademoiselle -chanel


----------



## Deppaholic

Montale Sweet Oriental Dream


----------



## coronita

MJ Daisy


----------



## rutabaga

E&J Nirvana White


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gucci -Flora


----------



## bella601

Ellen by Ellen Tracy


----------



## beekmanhill

Teint de Neige


----------



## cyanidestyling

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf


xx, Dylan


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris - I love the purse spray!


----------



## OCMomof3

Diptyque Eau Rose. So dreamy


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## angelxchild

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## purseprincess32

Chanel-Chance


----------



## pond23

Escada Cherry in the Air


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## beekmanhill

L'Artisan Vanilia.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Honey.


----------



## coronita

MJ Daisy


----------



## taniherd

Carols Daughter Ecstasy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess


----------



## bella601

Ellen by Ellen Tracy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## tracy0730

For a Saturday afternoon, Amazing Grace - Philosophy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## merc_g

Jo Malone Wisteria & Violet


----------



## Deppaholic

Clive Christian No 1


----------



## MissPrissChris

Vera wang pink princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## coronita

MJ Honey


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle .


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muguet Blanc


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Straight-Laced

Byredo 1996


----------



## bella601

Lady Gaga - Fame


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## sun.shyne

Elie Saab 'Le Parfum'


----------



## taniherd

Armani Mania for women


----------



## *schmoo*

Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## LvoesBags

Coach Poppy Citrine Blossom!! It's got a Springy scent


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## bella601

Lady Gaga - Fame


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Chance Tendre


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Angel


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- Michael Kors Island
Today- Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Angel


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## pond23

Escada Cherry In The Air


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## taniherd

Pink Sugar Sensual


----------



## gardienne

balenciaga _l'essence_


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muguet Blanc


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## Deppaholic

Hilde Soliani "Conaffetto"


----------



## jess236

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Chance


----------



## clevercat

Shiffa Aya


----------



## coronita

MJ Honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## taniherd

*Clean Skin  *I don't like it*  
Well it's my least favorite out of the whole Clean parfum line.*


----------



## OCMomof3

Cartier Baiser Vole'.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle.


----------



## *schmoo*

Flowerbomb


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932 today but going out tonight, will change into Allure EDT


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Minion89

Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Honey.


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## OCMomof3

Cartier Eau Rose


----------



## carterazo

Tresor In Love


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Minion89

Light blue&#128522;


----------



## *schmoo*

Lancome Miracle


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Theirry Mugler Sun essence


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## beekmanhill

Patou Sira des Indes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## coronita

MJ Honey


----------



## uhpharm01

Very Irresistible the limited edition.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove amber oud


----------



## dolllover

B&BW Midnight Pomegranite


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Honey.


----------



## coronita

MJ Daisy


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Coach poppy. The lavender one &#128156;


----------



## Ryan

Hermes Pamplemousse Rose.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sutefani

Chloe


----------



## zeeni26

Gucci envy me I love this scent it's my signature scent


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Philosophy LoveSpirit
Today-Chanel Chance


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## coronita

Oscar de la Renta - Esprit D'Oscar


----------



## keodi

Creed Fantasia de fleurs


----------



## Kashish@Kashish

Creed- love in white


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures. &#127804;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## coronita

MJ Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gucci Flora


----------



## kosolas

Dior-Jadore


----------



## rutabaga

Diptyque Eau Rose


----------



## *schmoo*

Hermes Jardin Sur le Nil


----------



## sanmi

Chance by Chanel


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muguet Blanc


----------



## carterazo

Creed Imperial Millesime


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## bella601

Lady Gaga - Fame


----------



## Weekend shopper

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## taniherd

L'Eau de Chloé


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## Deppaholic

Guerlain L'Instant de Guerlain


----------



## roundandround

3 days wearing chanel no. 19 poudre edp  love this scent!


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## coronita

MJ Daisy


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Barbie Ann

Absolute!  Free Spirit 100  Parfum Solide


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors-Island


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove diaghilev


----------



## coronita

MJ Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jo Malone Wisteria & Violet


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel - Chance


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## Hirisa

FM Lys Mediterranee


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## c0uture

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## bella601

Lady Gaga - Fame


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## coronita

Oscar Oscar de la Renta


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors -Island


----------



## Esquared72

Jimmy Choo


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## pink sapphire

Prada candy


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart Night Jewel


----------



## ShaNayNay

Today...Thierry Mugler Angel...but I always rotate my fragrances and tomorrow will probably be different.


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## clu13

Prada Candy


----------



## ennah

i like perfumes which are good to smile and attractive. This is one of my favorites
Now I am wearing Rush 2 from Gucci.


----------



## pukasonqo

coco mademoiselle


----------



## zenbym

Champaca Absolute by Tom Ford and I smell like a boss  lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## bella601

Lady Gaga - Fame


----------



## d-girl1011

rose de chloe


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## sanmi

&#128525; Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## coronita

MJ Daisy


----------



## LVk8

Chanel Allure


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy- LoveSwept ( I enjoy this new fragrance but the smell doesn't last long. I have the lotion so the combo of both helps.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## taniherd

Katy Perry Killer Queen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Straight-Laced

DIPTYQUE Eau Duelle.
It smells like a mosquito coil on me


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Dot


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thierry Mugler- Innocent (my all time favorite)


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## Esquared72

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## MiniKing

Roses de Chloe


----------



## swally

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## fendifemale

Crabtree & Evelyn Hungary Water


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Plum Japonais sample.


----------



## taniherd

Bath & Body Works French Lavender & Honey


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muguet Blanc


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## AnneMed04

Bvlgari. I couldn't even tell you the name of the scent, but it is unisex, clean, and yummy!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Chance


----------



## singsongjones

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## octopus17

Estee Lauder Private Collection


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## Superstar88

Coco mademoiselle from Chanel it's my go to scent


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Bitten

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## Younna

Comme des garçons Holygrapie


----------



## ArtistInspired

Si by Giorgio Armani


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## eis2484

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille


----------



## ninjanna

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## OCMomof3

Omnia Coral by Bulgari


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie


----------



## lacedwithlove

Dolce & Gabbana - Light Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## taniherd

LaVanila Pure Vanilla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## latte-grande

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey with Elderflower and Gooseberry


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muguet Blanc


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber with Nectarine Blossom and Honey.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Honey.


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui- Dolly.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Weekend shopper

Carnal Flower


----------



## OCMomof3

Cartier Baiser Vole'.


----------



## oddballxuan

Hermès Kelly Calèche. All time favourite! Been using it for years.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie.


----------



## Bitten

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## PhotoFinish

Clean Cool Cotton


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove diagheliv


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## GGspice25

Hermes un jardin


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## Esquared72

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## keodi

CREED Fantasia de Fleurs


----------



## coronita

MJ Honey


----------



## *schmoo*

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## beekmanhill

L'Artisan Jour de Fete.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Vera Wang Princess
Today Marc Jacobs-Dot


----------



## Jujuma

My fav. Flowerbomb with Fresh Life layered over it. Yum.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## taniherd

SJP Lovely


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## Weekend shopper

Carnal Flower


----------



## OCMomof3

See by Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## CitizenLen

Always been en Eternity girl.


----------



## crytsalline

allure sensuelle chanel


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Dot


----------



## bella601

Dolce and Gabana - The One


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris L'Eau Rose


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Coco mademoiselle chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Bitten

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## melcaptain

Le Labo Lys 41


----------



## Jasmine K.

Twilight Woods


----------



## sanmi

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Jour d'hermes


----------



## ilaila

Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## LVk8

Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Weekend shopper

Frederic Malle- Carnal Flower


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL-Opium


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle


----------



## Soschweet

YSL - Paris


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## sumita

Elizabeth and James in Nirvana white


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## fendifemale

Lotus Garden-Pacifica


----------



## ArtistInspired

'wink wink' by victorias secret


----------



## beekmanhill

Bigarade


----------



## clu13

Calvin Klein euphoria


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## SchaalBWife

Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess (my fav)!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Honey.


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Soschweet

clu13 said:


> Calvin Klein euphoria




Hah!!! Me too today!!!


----------



## c0uture

sumita said:


> Elizabeth and James in Nirvana white



Smells so good! I got the rollerball


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty this morning
Balenciaga Florabotanica now


----------



## Asphodel

Also Balenciaga Florabotanica. I am OBSESSED 


Cinderella is proof that a new pair of shoes can change your life


----------



## sharicann

Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle.


----------



## Grande Latte

Jo Malone. French Lime Blossom.


----------



## bella601

Dolce and Gabana - The one


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des iles


----------



## taniherd

Sweetpea83 said:


> Marc Jacobs-Honey.



I'm wearing this today.  
Does this perfume last long on you?


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## SonnyGirl

Coco Madamoiselle&#128149;


----------



## ssocialitex

Burberry Brit Sheer today


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Be Delicious


----------



## octopus17

Estee Lauder Private Collection


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## Jasmine K.

Dare Me


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Marc Jacobs Dot
Today Philosphy Loveswept


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## liquid_room

Allure


----------



## jen_sparro

Valentino Acqua Floreale


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## taniherd

Vera Wang Lovestruck


----------



## apurselover

La vie est Belle-Lancome


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932 again


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang Princess.


----------



## jenna_foo

Actually...I wore my husband's Bvlgari &#128525;


----------



## SEWDimples

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Grande Latte

Jo Malone Red Roses.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## SonnyGirl

deltalady said:


> Miss Dior




Me too&#128522;


----------



## taniherd

LAVANILA Vanilla Summer


----------



## HotRedBag

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Sweetpea83

taniherd said:


> I'm wearing this today.
> Does this perfume last long on you?



Not really..but I still love it, lol..

--

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## fendifemale

Fresh Cream-Philosophy


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Alien


----------



## Bitten

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Be Delicious


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens amber sultan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Honey.


----------



## Ghettoe

Agonist - Black Amber.

I recieved this as a sample but I haven't contemplated splurging on a perfume until this. It is unique yet so absolutely divine. It has a spicy and woody scent about it that is both masculine and feminine. It also isn't cloying and doesn't irritate me. I dislike a lot of perfumes. It's divine. The first perfume I've smelled in a long time that doesn't agitate me.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## LVk8

Chanel Allure


----------



## Esquared72

Juicy Couture


----------



## uhpharm01

Very Irresistible L'Eau en rose


----------



## Grande Latte

Jo Malone English Pear.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Coco M. Chanel


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## J.A.N.

My signature YSL rive gauche


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Couture La La


----------



## Deppaholic

Hilde Soliani Conaffetto for the past 3 days.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors-Island


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Tory Burch


----------



## Jasmine K.

Yesterday- Loveswept


----------



## nwhite

Tom Ford Velvet Orchid


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Floret! By Antonia's flowers! It is amazing!!! (Floral scent)


----------



## Weekend shopper

Carnal Flower


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford White Suede.


----------



## Silversun

Dior Dune Sun.


----------



## clu13

Victoria secret Victoria


----------



## taniherd

Vera Wang Lovestruck


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## sanmi

&#127803; Vera Wang Princess


----------



## clu13

Just cavalli (btw - Iove this simple thread. I'm such a perfume lover and often thought I was a weirdo that I could not settle on "one signature fragrance.")


----------



## Silversun

Jo Malone Sweet Lemon layered with Cherry Blossom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## pittcat

Estée Lauder  Modern Muse


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Opium


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## OCMomof3

Flowerbomb


----------



## Jasmine K.

clu13 said:


> Just cavalli (btw - Iove this simple thread. I'm such a perfume lover and often thought I was a weirdo that I could not settle on "one signature fragrance.")




You're not alone. I think I have over 50 fragrances. &#128584;


----------



## Jasmine K.

Living Grace layered under Dolce and Gabbaba's Light Blue.


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure EDT and Tender Hair Mist


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## bella601

Gucci - Flora


----------



## duodavesgirl

ocmomof3 said:


> flowerbomb



+1


----------



## clu13

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## gelatolover

Burberry.


----------



## fendifemale

Yesterday-
Fresh Cream-Philosophy
Today-
Lotus Garden-Pacifica


----------



## Deppaholic

Chantecialle Frangipane


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## i love louie

*chanel *
*CHANCE EAU TENDRE*


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess


----------



## Jasmine K.

David Yurman Fresh Essence


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure EDT


----------



## Shyloo

Byblos...., worn it since the 80s


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## taniherd

*Katy Perry Killer Queen Oh So Sheer*


----------



## PolishedBeauty1

Gucci Guilty, Light Blue by D&G.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Beige (used my birthday money to purchase; worth every penny)


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Dot


----------



## Pearlyjam

Today I wore flowerbomb with my Laura Mercier creme de pistashe lotion.


----------



## Esquared72

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Be Delicious


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## pittcat

Gucci- Envy Me


----------



## sparklemint

A&F Fierce (I know it's for men, but I love it)


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily.

I sampled the new Victor and Rolf fragrance today, Bon Bon.  It's a bit too sweet for me, but people who like Flowerbomb will like it, I think.


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle Cherie


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Chanel no 5 parfum


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## beekmanhill

L'Heure Mysterieuse by Cartier.


----------



## BarbAga

Dior addict,  so nice


----------



## traciilicious

Blackberry & Bay by Jo malone


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Rose the one - D&G


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## cougster

Bobbi Brown Bath


----------



## pond23

Escada Cherries in the Air


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## beekmanhill

L'Artisan Jour de Fete


----------



## clevercat

La Perla


----------



## Love Of My Life

Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## qudz104

Vs dream angels halo.


----------



## nygrl

Tom Ford Black Orchid.


----------



## jclaybo

Chance Chanel


----------



## Silversun

Dior Dune Sun


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede


----------



## .pursefiend.

gucci flora


----------



## ninjanna

Wearing Daisy by Marc Jacobs today.


----------



## jen_sparro

Stella Summer 2013


----------



## Sophia96

Roja Dove&#8217;s Vetiver


----------



## LVk8

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Poth

Gardenia perfume I made!


----------



## StopHammertime

Bond No 9 Andy Warhol Lexington Avenue. LOVE but wish it lasted longer!


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jo Malone Angelica and Rain.


----------



## Lenfer

*Chanel* ~ *Sycomore*​


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Lenfer

*Serge Lutens* ~ *Iris Silver Mist*

(Showered & changed perfume for bedtime.)​


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Twilight Woods


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## Lenfer

*

Frederic Malle* ~ *L'eau d'Hiver*​


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Tuscan Leather.


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Deppaholic

Guerlain Asian Brulant


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy LoveSpirit


----------



## Poth

Burberry Weekend


----------



## Lenfer

*Le Labo* ~ *Santal 33* 

(for this evening)​


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## fendifemale

Yesterday: TF Plum Japonais
Today: Philosophy Fresh Cream


----------



## HappyEveryDay

Jo Malone Peony


----------



## GlamDiva

Balenciaga Rosabotanica


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle.


----------



## OCMomof3

Tory Burch!


----------



## effietrinket

Beyond Paradise by Estee Lauder


----------



## Lenfer

*Caron* ~ *Tabac Blond*

(vintage)​


----------



## Jasmine K.

Nirvana Black layered over Nirvana White


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea


----------



## Lenfer

*Atelier Cologne* ~ *Grand Néroli*

(for the evening)​


----------



## fendifemale

Fresh Cream-Philosophy


----------



## beekmanhill

Lenfer said:


> View attachment 2591206
> 
> 
> *Caron* ~ *Tabac Blond*
> 
> (vintage)​


One of my all time favorites.  How vintage is your vintage?   I have a .5 oz perfume from about 1998 that I treasure.  I keep it in the fridge and use it only on occasion.


----------



## beekmanhill

Lenfer said:


> View attachment 2591850
> 
> 
> *Atelier Cologne* ~ *Grand Néroli*
> 
> (for the evening)​


And another great one.  I sold mine because I really don't love neroli.  I love their Orange Sanguine.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior again


----------



## Lenfer

beekmanhill said:


> One of my all time favorites.  How vintage is your vintage?   I have a .5 oz perfume from about 1998 that I treasure.  I keep it in the fridge and use it only on occasion.



My bottle is from the late 60s I think. My friend's mother heard how much I liked my perfume and gave it to me.  As you can imagine I almost fainted. 

I normally keep it for special occasions but I was feeling a bit down so I brought out the big guns to cheer me up. 



beekmanhill said:


> And another great one.  I sold mine because I really don't love neroli.  I love their Orange Sanguine.



You obviously have a great nose!  I don't have *Orange Sanguine* yet but it's on my wish list.  Thank you for your kind comments, if you ever want to chat perfume I'd be delighted to hear from you. 




*Amyris Pour Femme* ~ *Maison Francis Kurkdjian*​


----------



## beekmanhill

Lenfer said:


> My bottle is from the late 60s I think. My friend's mother heard how much I liked my perfume and gave it to me.  As you can imagine I almost fainted.
> 
> I normally keep it for special occasions but I was feeling a bit down so I brought out the big guns to cheer me up.
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have a great nose!  I don't have *Orange Sanguine* yet but it's on my wish list.  Thank you for your kind comments, if you ever want to chat perfume I'd be delighted to hear from you.
> 
> View attachment 2592578
> 
> 
> *Amyris Pour Femme* ~ *Maison Francis Kurkdjian*​


Oh, you have a great Tabac Blond then.  Those were the days before they began messing with the formulas and restrictions.     I've cut back on my collecting because prices have gone insane but I do love my scents.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Be Delicious


----------



## taniherd

Britney Spears Fantasy


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Dot


----------



## Jasmine K.

taniherd said:


> Britney Spears Fantasy




No need to blush. It's a pretty decent scent. I like it and own it myself. &#128522;


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## lolaluvsu

Dolce by dolce gabbana


----------



## taniherd

Jasmine K. said:


> No need to blush. It's a pretty decent scent. I like it and own it myself. &#128522;



 Thank you. I rarely see a BS perfume posted on this thread so I was a little apprehensive to post.


----------



## fendifemale

Crabtree & Evelyn-Hungary Water


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Deppaholic

Hilde Soliani Conaffetto


----------



## Deppaholic

Oh, going to look these up.  IFRA really put a chokehold on the good old fragrances.  I've never heard of these though.  Heading over to Fragrantica now


----------



## Deppaholic

Sorry for the double post, but wanted to fyi you ladies took look on Lucky Scent.  I read the notes, not for me   But it's not vintage I'm sure, maybe buy a sample?


----------



## Lenfer

taniherd said:


> Thank you. I rarely see a BS perfume posted on this thread so I was a little apprehensive to post.



I can't say I've smelt the perfume in question but I have to say if you like it then fear not!  Post away after all it's the smell that counts not the price or the brand enjoy. 




*Hermès* ~ *Vetiver Tonka*

(perfume of yesterday evening) ​


----------



## Lenfer

​
*Chanel* ~ *28 La Pausa*​


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## beekmanhill

taniherd said:


> Thank you. I rarely see a BS perfume posted on this thread so I was a little apprehensive to post.


Many fragrance aficionados loved some of BS's scents, JLo's as well.


----------



## beekmanhill

Lenfer said:


> View attachment 2594138​
> *Chanel* ~ *28 La Pausa*​


Lenfer, you have a beautiful collection.  I love La Pausa, don't own it, but spray it every so often when I"m in the store.


I'm wearing Cartier's Le Heure Mysterieuse today, one of my favorites.


----------



## SaavyShopper

I often blend fragrances for a unique smell.  Today I'm wearing CoCo Noir by Chanel and White Jasmine & Mint by Jo Malone.


----------



## Lenfer

beekmanhill said:


> Lenfer, you have a beautiful collection.  I love La Pausa, don't own it, but spray it every so often when I"m in the store.
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Cartier's Le Heure Mysterieuse today, one of my favorites.



Thank you *Beekmanhill* you are too kind!  Your kind words have really lifted my mood for which I cannot thank you enough. 

I love *28* I use it more than any other perfume I think. I tend to scent my bed linen etc with it.

I haven't had the chance to smell *Le Heure Mysterieuse* but from what I've smelled of the series I'm eager to try it myself.  I'd love to know your impressions of it?


----------



## Lenfer

​
*Guerlain* ~ *Cuir Beluga*

(perfume for the evening)​


----------



## beekmanhill

Lenfer said:


> View attachment 2594382​
> *Guerlain* ~ *Cuir Beluga*
> 
> (perfume for the evening)​


Another one of my favorites, Lenfer, Cuir Beluga.   As for Le Heure Mysterieuse, it is mainly incense with some patchouli.   Although it is intense, it doesn't overpower as many incense scents do.  It has a soft dusky drydown.  I think the Cartier Heures are very special, but they don't seem to get much attention.  
*
*


----------



## Lenfer

beekmanhill said:


> Another one of my favorites, Lenfer, Cuir Beluga.   As for Le Heure Mysterieuse, it is mainly incense with some patchouli.   Although it is intense, it doesn't overpower as many incense scents do.  It has a soft dusky drydown.  I think the Cartier Heures are very special, but they don't seem to get much attention.
> *
> *



They are under the radar but I don't mind that more for us! :okay:


----------



## clinkenwar

Grossmith Floral Veil


----------



## c0uture

Prada Candy


----------



## Jasmine K.

Juicy Couture Malibu (new purchase)


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## ninja_please

I'm trying a sample of Tom Ford's Black Orchid and I think I may have found my fall/winter perfume! Unfortunately it's spring.


----------



## ldvcool

Dior J'Adore


----------



## Lenfer

ninja_please said:


> I'm trying a sample of Tom Ford's Black Orchid and I think I may have found my fall/winter perfume! Unfortunately it's spring.



*Black Orchid* is lovely! Very elegant and rich. Don't you just hate it though when you discover something at the wrong time of year?  





*Vetiver Extract* ~ *Roja Dove*​


----------



## beekmanhill

Slatkin Black Fig and Absinthe, no longer manufactured unfortunately.  My favorite fig scent.


----------



## Lenfer

beekmanhill said:


> Slatkin Black Fig and Absinthe, no longer manufactured unfortunately.  My favorite fig scent.



Fab taste as always *Beek* :okay: I have never heard of this one! I must try to find a sample I just adore fig. 




*Christian Dior* ~ *New Look 1947*

(perfume for the evening)​


----------



## lovemysavior

OCMomof3 said:


> Tory Burch!


I just bought the Tory Burch travel roll on perfume and I love it!  It's perfect for Spring/Summer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## clu13

Eternity aqua


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## carterazo

Creed Imperial Millesime


----------



## Lenfer

*Parfum d`Empire* ~ *Equistrius*​


----------



## beekmanhill

Lenfer said:


> Fab taste as always *Beek* :okay: I have never heard of this one! I must try to find a sample I just adore fig.
> 
> View attachment 2595568
> 
> 
> *Christian Dior* ~ *New Look 1947*
> 
> (perfume for the evening)​


Slatkin was a small American brand that became famous for candles.  They had a small line of fragrance and body cream, all quality.   Bath and Body Works bought them out and of course all went downhill.   They now own a company called NEST that makes wonderful candles and just came out with a line of fragrance.  I have not tried them  yet and the three scents they sell are not in the categories I most like.   I don't know NEW LOOK.  Must look it up.


I'm wearing Safran Troublant today.


----------



## beekmanhill

Lenfer said:


> View attachment 2596208
> 
> 
> *Parfum d`Empire* ~ *Equistrius*​


I own Parfum d'Empire's Ambre Russe and I love it, but only on a very cold winter day.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Lenfer

beekmanhill said:


> Slatkin was a small American brand that became famous for candles.  They had a small line of fragrance and body cream, all quality.   Bath and Body Works bought them out and of course all went downhill.   They now own a company called NEST that makes wonderful candles and just came out with a line of fragrance.  I have not tried them  yet and the three scents they sell are not in the categories I most like.   I don't know NEW LOOK.  Must look it up.
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Safran Troublant today.





beekmanhill said:


> I own Parfum d'Empire's Ambre Russe and I love it, but only on a very cold winter day.



What a shame but that's always the way when big companies take over little ones. I have a decant of Safran Troublant that I haven't opened yet.  I haven't wore a *L`Artisan Parfumeur* fragrance in ages. 

I've read about *Nest* candles on a blog I read but haven't tried them will do so soon. 

Yes! Ambre Russe is *AMAZING* it was my first purchase from *PdE* and is joint favourite with Cuir Ottoman.  Both fabulous fragrances for the winter as you said; I miss the colder months. :cry:

Best Wishes,

*L*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## c0uture

Chloe EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Lenfer

*Chanel* ~ *31 Rue Cambon*

(for the evening)​


----------



## sanmi

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Daisy


----------



## Poth

Jasmine perfume


----------



## Lenfer

*Christian Dior* ~ *Eau Sauvage*

(vintage)​


----------



## beekmanhill

Wearing Lorenzo Villoresi's Teint de Neige today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Meeka41

Coco chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs -Daisy


----------



## Lena186

Clarins... I just love it now that I'm pregnant


----------



## clu13

Eau de mademoiselle de Givenchy


----------



## OCMomof3

Cartier Baiser Vole'


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes elixir


----------



## Jasmine K.

No. 1 Feathered Musk


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Noir de noir , tom ford . Just bought it and immediately fall in love &#128525;


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 - it's cold again.


----------



## Bentley1

Creed Acqua Fiorentina


----------



## beekmanhill

Going to doc, so will wear Hadrien.   Its light and fresh and everyone seems to like it.  Inoffensive.   I'm always afraid of my heavier scents when I go to a doc or dentist.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## JCMB

Flowerbomb by Viktor&Rolf.


----------



## c0uture

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## dmdreaming

The original Vera Wang.  Been wearing it for over 10 years and I still get compliments on the fragrance.  Love it!


----------



## pursejunkie101

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede - perfect spring scent!


----------



## Lenfer

*Jo Malone* ~ *Vetyver*​


----------



## clu13

Ferragamo incanto heaven


----------



## Lena186

Lenfer said:


> View attachment 2598942
> 
> 
> *Jo Malone* ~ *Vetyver*​



How strong is this one?


----------



## Baroque

Chanel no.5, I can barely smell it now.


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Portrait of a Lady


Does this one have a very prominent rose note?   This was released around the time I began my self imposed ban so I never went and sniffed it.   Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## More4Me

Nina ricci


----------



## OCMomof3

Jour d' Hermes


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## suncitystyle

Just got my bottle of Tom Ford Neroli Portofino so I drowned myself in it.  Ordered it online without smelling it and I'm not sure if I like it yet.


----------



## Lenfer

beekmanhill said:


> Does this one have a very prominent rose note?   This was released around the time I began my self imposed ban so I never went and sniffed it.   Sounds very interesting.



Rose is strong to my rose as is incense and patchouli. Although everyone's nose is different of course.  I wouldn't buy it blind as it's too expensive but it's a gorgeous fragrance; a must sniff.


----------



## Lenfer

*Maison Francis Kurkdjian* ~ *Absolue Pour le Matin *​


----------



## brianamax

Tory Burch


----------



## beekmanhill

Lenfer said:


> Rose is strong to my rose as is incense and patchouli. Although everyone's nose is different of course.  I wouldn't buy it blind as it's too expensive but it's a gorgeous fragrance; a must sniff.


Thanks.  Im not much of a rose fan.  Since I've been curbing my buying impulses, I stay away from the sniffing sections, most of the time anyway.


----------



## pink tiara

Stella mc cartney...Amber rose....love it


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## OCMomof3

Tory Burch


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior


----------



## angelxchild

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire sensual


----------



## peppamint

Trying a new fragrance! Versace Crystal Noir
Complete opposite from my usual airy floral fragrances, but it's a nice change-up.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Juicy Couture Malibu


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy-LoveSpirit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diagheliv


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## fendifemale

The Body Shop- Moringa


----------



## fendifemale

suncitystyle said:


> Just got my bottle of Tom Ford Neroli Portofino so I drowned myself in it.  Ordered it online without smelling it and I'm not sure if I like it yet.


My fave by him. Well that one and Santal Blush run a tight race.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## angelxchild

DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom, perfect for a sunny spring day


----------



## OCMomof3

Bulgari Omnia Coral


----------



## Deppaholic

Tom Ford Jonquille de Nuit


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL-Opium


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Tom ford - rive d'ambre


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess


----------



## beekmanhill

L'Artisan Traversee du Bosphore


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## saintgermain

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove diaghilev (who coincidentally was at BG yesterday) quite charming


----------



## Epona

Serge Lutens 'Santal Majuscule'.


----------



## c0uture

Jeanne Lanvin


----------



## OCMomof3

Cartier Baiser Vole'


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder Pleasures.


----------



## jess236

Cartier La Panthere


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> roja dove diaghilev (who coincidentally was at BG yesterday) quite charming


Did you go to the Sniffa gathering?


----------



## beekmanhill

jess236 said:


> Cartier La Panthere


I just sampled that one and I liked it a lot, although I'm not a fan of gardenia.  The gardenia wears away quickly.  


I'm going to wear Byredo 1996 today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## clu13

Versace bright crystal


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## taniherd

Beckham Signature for Her


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## msdiene

Hermes Hermessence line - Vanille Galante


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Coach poppy


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Silversun

Went to try the new Jo Malone Silk Blossom today and the SA was a bit enthusiastic with spritzing... Now I'm sitting furtively in the office hoping people won't notice the emanations are from me!

(It's a nice scent, just don't recommend ~10 spritzs at once.)


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## angelxchild

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## kirsten

Roses de Chloe


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## taniherd

Especially Escada


----------



## KittyKat65

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## clu13

Jo Malone - blackberry & bay


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Hermes Ambre Narguille


----------



## clu13

Creed white in love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## beekmanhill

Bond no 9 Chinatown.


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Be Delicious


----------



## linyinyin

Crabtree & Evelyn Jasmine  &#128522;


----------



## taniherd

Hanae Mori


----------



## fendifemale

VS Very Sexy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## yanicalam

Chloe


----------



## bnjj

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## uhpharm01

Elib saab L'Eau Couture


----------



## SEWDimples

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh.....love it


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## l0vecg

flowerbomb - viktor & rolf


----------



## lafania

Hypnotic poison, Dior.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Kelly caleche -hermes


----------



## antheakuma

Miracle - Lancome


----------



## Love Of My Life

SL sultan amber


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Hermes eau de Mandarine ambree


----------



## pursejunkie101

J'adore dior


----------



## CornishMon

Marc Jacobs Daisy


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## beekmanhill

L'Ambre des Merveilles  by Hermes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## chinook12

Just got D&G Rose The One as a gift from DH, wore it out to dinner today.


----------



## JCMB

New fragrance by Viktor and Rolf, Bonbon!


----------



## Annahuang999

Chanel 5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## mignon834

Prada Candy Florale!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## fendifemale

chinook12 said:


> Just got D&G Rose The One as a gift from DH, wore it out to dinner today.



My sister gave me this as a gift last week. 
Love it.

Today I will wear Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom.


----------



## 123abcd1983

amarni- aqua de gio


----------



## CornishMon

Dolce & Gabbana Intense


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## Rayeness

Valentina by Valentino 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Juniper Ridge Siskiyou


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy-Eau So Fresh


----------



## StopHammertime

M. Micallef Mon Parfum Cristal. OMG the best.


----------



## c0uture

Elizabeth & James Nirvana White


----------



## lbaker

DKNY Be Delicious. My favorite spring fragrance .


----------



## sanmi

Allure by Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## beekmanhill

Creed Virgin Island Water


----------



## taniherd

Benefit So Hooked on Carmella


----------



## fendifemale

Fresh Cream -Philosophy


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## bnjj

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## TheImportersWife

Maison Martin Margiela - Beach Walk from the Replica Collection


----------



## Prufrock613

Van Cleef & Arpels - Lys Carmin


----------



## StopHammertime

Victoria's Secret Lemon Escape. .


----------



## sanmi

SJP Lovely.


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## minniiexo

Jo Malone - Wild Bluebell


----------



## CornishMon

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## taniherd

Vera Wang Lovestruck


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Younna

Armani She


----------



## Jasmine K.

Naomi Campbell Mystery.


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle L'eau D'hiver


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor &#128526;


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Hermes Brin de Reglisse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## najse22

La Perla J'aime la nuit


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Dot


----------



## Jasmine K.

Body by Victoria circa 2002. I just found out they discontinued this. *sigh*


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey with Elderflower and Gooseberry layered


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## OCMomof3

Diptyque "Doson".


----------



## LvoesBags

Juicy Couture


----------



## CornishMon

Prada Candy!


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber


----------



## Pearlyjam

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## OCMomof3

Elizabeth and James "Nirvana".


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## purseprincess32

Estee Lauder-Beautiful


----------



## magelang

Hermes-un jardin sur le nil


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## kirsten

Pink Sugar for the first time. I bought it last night at Nordstrom Rack. It smells good going on but now I am left smelling a heavy baby powder scent.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## Silversun

Jo Loves Pomelo


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty


----------



## jmcadon

Chanel #5...it is the only scent I wear.


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Esquared72

Burberry Beat


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte.


----------



## cyanidestyling

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

Guilty by Gucci


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## CornishMon

Marc Jacobs Dot


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## OCMomof3

Chloe


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## cyanidestyling

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## perlefine

Lancaster summer splash


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle.


----------



## elleestbelle

Shalimar


----------



## msdiene

Hermes Hermessence Rose Ikebana


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany&Co.-Pure Tiffany


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## carolinagirl

Trish by Trish Mcevoy


----------



## Jasmine K.

Roses de Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Gucci - Guilty


----------



## pond23

Escada Cherries in the Air (almost finished  )


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove diaghilev


----------



## Rayeness

Jimmy Choo


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TeochewLady

Kenzo Flower


----------



## fendifemale

Coach Poppy Blossom


----------



## Stacey D

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Lola.


----------



## OCMomof3

Elizabeth and James - Nirvana


----------



## Francis T

Narciso Rodriguez for Her


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## mansaketo

Armani Prive Rose D'Arabie


----------



## magdalinka

L'Artisan Parfumeur - La Chasse Aux Papillons


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## LvoesBags

Lancôme Midnight Rose


----------



## hotcakesss

Chanel's Chance!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## sanmi

Gucci - Guilty


----------



## Leticia93631

Beyoncé heat rush


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## beekmanhill

Wearing Hermes Un Jardin sur le Nil today.


Wanted to mention that Hermes is releasing bath and body products in some of the Un Jardin scents and some of the Hermessences scents.  These are some of my favorite scents.   I can't wait to try to hand soaps.  Here is a review:
http://boisdejasmin.com/2014/05/hermes-le-bain-new-bath-and-skincare-line.html


----------



## Silversun

beekmanhill said:


> Wearing Hermes Un Jardin sur le Nil today.
> 
> 
> Wanted to mention that Hermes is releasing bath and body products in some of the Un Jardin scents and some of the Hermessences scents.  These are some of my favorite scents.   I can't wait to try to hand soaps.  Here is a review:
> http://boisdejasmin.com/2014/05/hermes-le-bain-new-bath-and-skincare-line.html


Me too! Great minds. 

I think the Le Bain range is not for Hermessence though. It's just for les Jardins and the 5 Colognes. Orange Verte has had its bath/body line for a while (I love the hair & body shampoo) but it'll be nice to try some of the others.


----------



## beekmanhill

Silversun said:


> Me too! Great minds.
> 
> I think the Le Bain range is not for Hermessence though. It's just for les Jardins and the 5 Colognes. Orange Verte has had its bath/body line for a while (I love the hair & body shampoo) but it'll be nice to try some of the others.





You are correct.  I was so excited, I didn't read thoroughly!   Thanks.


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## jen7xx

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Deppaholic

Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge


----------



## yellowkittie

Chloe Roses de Chloe


----------



## Asbogirl

Precious One. It is by Angela Flanders, a small independent perfumer in a London. It is lush, award winning too as it was a prize winner in its  category at the perfume world awards (I think they are known as the FIFI's or similar), beating Jo Malone's new range, Jo Loves. The smell is quite sublime and I am so pleased I came across it, even though I no longer seem to be rotating and the bottle is going down while the No 5 EDP, the Tom Ford Black Orchid and the Jo Malone lime, basil and mandarin are languishing on the shelf.


----------



## pennydreadful

Thierry Mugler Womanity!


----------



## Allure73

Hermes -Un Jardin Sur Le Nil &#128522;


----------



## fendifemale

A sample of Jo Malone Silk Blossom. Not impressed- candle smelled better. Back to Philosophy Fresh Cream.


----------



## OCMomof3

Tory Burch


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Carma

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Esquared72

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove diaghilev


----------



## jen7xx

Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren-Midnight Romance


----------



## Esquared72

Chloe


----------



## OCMomof3

Bulgari Omnia Coral


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## thay

Annick Goutal Le Chevrefeuille


----------



## jen7xx

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## StopHammertime

Elizabeth and James, Nirvana Black. Depressing lasting power, my rollerball will probably be gone quickly


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## fendifemale

Royal Apothic- Hothouse Peonies


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## elleestbelle

Guerlain Chypre Fatal


----------



## Aeris

Angel Sucree by Mugler. I'm addicted to this and have been wearing it everyday for the past week. I never wear the same perfume more than once since I have several dozens in my collection, so the fact that I've been wearing for a week says a lot.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Chanel no5


----------



## c0uture

StopHammertime said:


> Elizabeth and James, Nirvana Black. Depressing lasting power, my rollerball will probably be gone quickly



I have the Nirvana White rollerball and you're right it doesn't last long at all


----------



## OCMomof3

c0uture said:


> I have the Nirvana White rollerball and you're right it doesn't last long at all




Wow, it's validating to see this. I'm really glad I only bought the rollerball. I feel like the scent lasts for 15 minutes, tops.


----------



## Miss_Pinar

Jo malone


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## c0uture

OCMomof3 said:


> Wow, it's validating to see this. I'm really glad I only bought the rollerball. I feel like the scent lasts for 15 minutes, tops.



Me too! Definitely no more than 15-20 mins


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malones Blue Agave & Cacao


----------



## misskris03

Penhaligon's lily of the valley.


----------



## thay

Flagrant Delice, Terry de Gunzburg


----------



## mansaketo

Hermes Ambre Narguile


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muguet Blanc


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Ringerz

Michael Kors - SPORTY Citrus,
a spur of the moment purchase, a successful one, I love it.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## missy15

Marc Jacobs- daisy


----------



## yellowkittie

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## dolllover

Chanel No 19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Deppaholic

pennydreadful said:


> Thierry Mugler Womanity!


I love your "BUY ALL THE BAGS"....LOL


----------



## purseprincess32

Issey Miyake- L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Straight-Laced

BYREDO 1996


----------



## pixiesparkle

Miss Dior 'Blooming Bouquet' =)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## dolllover

Calvin Klein Downtown


----------



## Meeka41

Chanel chance-eau fraiche


----------



## 19flowers

Viktor & Rolf Bonbon


----------



## fendifemale

Royal Apothic Hothouse Peonie


----------



## octopus17

Acqua di Parma Magnolia Nobile.


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana-White
I actually wasn't sure when I purchased this scent how I would like it or if it would last all day. This is amazing because the scent lasts all day. A little goes a long way!


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Dot


----------



## Rayeness

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## CornishMon

Prada Candy!  My fav!


----------



## octopus17

Aerin Evening Rose.


----------



## OCMomof3

Hermes' Jour d' Hermes.


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Chanel coco mademoiselle ...


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

sanmi said:


> SJP lovely




Was bought sjp few years back so lovely ...


----------



## dolllover

Cartier Baiser Vole EDP


----------



## OCMomof3

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## msdiene

Balmain Vent Vert


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber together with Blackberry & Bay


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## Koori

miss dior - blooming bouquet


----------



## princesspig

estee lauder private collection tuberose gardenia edp


----------



## KayuuKathey

Cashmere Mist - Donna Karan


----------



## Deks

My all time favorite 'Chanel Coco Mademoiselle' &#128129;


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## faridap

Hermes, Merveilles


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Dot


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta Le Parfum (edt).


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Zarko Perfume - Pink Molecules

it's so yummy it's addictive...


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford Santal Blush


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muguet Blanc


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## thay

Eau d'Hadrien


----------



## arhient

Jour D'Hermes


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Jasmine K.

Nirvana Black


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Angel


----------



## Esquared72

Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## Silversun

L'Eau par Kenzo Homme


----------



## flowerboy

Chanel 5 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beekmanhill

Noir de Noir by Tom Ford


----------



## Liewb

Jasmine by Bvlgari


----------



## purseprincess32

Issey Miyake-L'Eau d'Issey


----------



## bruingirl

Bond no. 9 Bryant Park


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## Rayeness

Bond no. 9 Lexington Avenue


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pink sapphire

Michael Kors


----------



## bnjj

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## Jasmine K.

Roses de Chloe. I finally got my full sized bottle today. I adore this scent. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Toccata-forgot which one.


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## Joannadyne

An old favorite - V Valentino. Love!


----------



## Joannadyne

Jasmine K. said:


> Roses de Chloe. I finally got my full sized bottle today. I adore this scent. &#10084;&#65039;




Ooh, that's a lovely one!


----------



## fendifemale

Philosophy Fresh Cream


----------



## Esquared72

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Black Currant  Vanilla (Aromatherapy)


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy LoveSwept


----------



## Jasmine K.

Joannadyne said:


> Ooh, that's a lovely one!




Thanks. It really is. I'm so tempted to make this my summer mainstay scent. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy


----------



## PhotoFinish

Vince Camuto


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## sparkle12

Madamoiselle Piguet


----------



## OCMomof3

See by Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## dolllover

The Body Shops White Musk Libertine


----------



## Jasmine K.

Couture La La. Got a sampler in the mail. It's meh.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Miss Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisey


----------



## timelessbeauty

Beach by Bobbi Brown


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

Jo Malone Bluebell. Didn't do much today...


----------



## gidramom

Hermes Eau des Merveilles


----------



## Stepforded

Chanel No. 5 Hair Fragrance on my skin ... I actually prefer it to my Eau De Parfum as the scent is a little different but still the same (if that makes sense) ... it still matures into a talcum powder type fragrance towards the day, which I love.


----------



## pond23

Escada Cherry In the Air


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Tom ford - noir de noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## thay

chanel cristalle eau verte


----------



## RackFanatic

Balenciaga (original fragrance)


----------



## lookatme

versace bright crystal.
also was at sephora and tried some of the clean perfumes. I really liked the rain one. anyone have some recommendations?


----------



## octopus17

Aerin Evening Rose.


----------



## octopus17

lookatme said:


> versace bright crystal.
> also was at sephora and tried some of the clean perfumes. I really liked the rain one. anyone have some recommendations?



Unfortunately we don't have Sephora over here in the UK (we did for a while, but it pulled out) so all I can suggest are other 'clean smelling' perfumes. Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte, Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere, Lancome O Oui, Estee Lauder Pure White Linen, Issey Miyake A Scent, Fredric Malle Angeliques sou la Pluie, Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber. There's way more than that I'm sure, so have fun sampling!


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## beekmanhill

Acqua di Parma Magnolia Nobile.  I usually don't like florals, but this one is light and refreshing and elegant.


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch-Tory Burch


----------



## natalieperse

kittycentral said:


> Chanel No.5


Chanel.


----------



## firstclasscoach

SJP's Covet Pure Bloom - one of my favorites for spring/early summer

From Sephora:  
Sarah Jessica Parker Covet Pure Bloom: the extraordinary fragrant jewel that is Covet, trapped in a humid cloud of lush, exotic, and hypnotic flowers. Radiant top notes of purple plum, mandarin, and coconut water flood the senses. Blooming floral heart notes of tuberose and jasmine release a pure, sweet perfume, and the precious flower to Covet is the royal Indonesian pikakeit's pure paradise and rare sensuality in bloom. Sensuous base notes of glowing amber, creamy musks, and warm sandalwood ripple in waves of soft seduction.


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Light blue - dolce gabbana


----------



## sueism

Philosophy - Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## *schmoo*

Chanel cristalle eau vert


----------



## EllaViolette

Dolce & Gabbana Dolce. It's a sample size I got at Sephora but I really want the full size!


----------



## Jasmine K.

Nirvana White


----------



## lvuittonaddict

elizabeth and james nirvana black


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## jojon21

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Pineapple


----------



## Esquared72

Jimmy Choo


----------



## jess236

Signorina Eleganza EDP - Ferragamo


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Jour'd hermes


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## *schmoo*

Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## ssocialitex

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Parfum


----------



## jess236

Balenciaga Paris - EDP


----------



## gidramom

Chanel Chance


----------



## micah90

Chanel chance


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures. &#127804;


----------



## lavenderspice

ralph lauren romance


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Rose the one - dolce gabbana


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Asbogirl

Wild fig and cassis by Jo Malone. Woody, earthy topnotes, vetiver undertones.


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## ayutilovesGST

sanmi said:


> &#128526; Chanel coco mademoiselle




Same here &#128522;


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## EllaViolette

Burberry Body


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## KaseyHK

enrico coveri firenze


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Juicy Couture La Fleur


----------



## *schmoo*

Burberry The Beat


----------



## princesspig

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5.


----------



## amajoh

sanmi said:


> &#128526; Chanel coco mademoiselle



One of my favorites!  Today I'm wearing Miss Dior.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## fendifemale

Pear and Pink Magnolia-Crabtree and Evelyn


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## lvloverseattle

Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## yaseminroselyn

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth & James Nirvana White
Today-Michael Kors Island


----------



## coronita

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Elise.J

Gucci Guilty &#128522;


----------



## porsche09

See By Chloe


----------



## sanmi

SJP Lovely &#127803;


----------



## msdiene

Fresh - Sake


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Escada - Rockin' Rio


----------



## Chanelpolish

Hermès - Un Jardin sur le Nile..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Rayeness

Bond No. 9 Lexington Avenue


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mochahantas

Escada-Especially Escada (trying to finish up this sample)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanl no5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coach Poppy Freesia Blossom


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## CleopatraSelene

YSL - Cinema


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Mochahantas said:


> Escada-Especially Escada (trying to finish up this sample)


What do you think of it? Does it remind you of any other fragrance?


----------



## jen_sparro

Paco Rabanne Lady Million EDP


----------



## coronita

Ralph Lauren Romance again


----------



## Meeka41

Chanel#5-eau premiere


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## taniherd

Elizabeth & James Nirvana Black


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Paou 1000


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## jen_sparro

Chloe EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors-Island


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Victoria's Secret Girls' Night (discontinued)


----------



## kashmira

Rodin (Olio lusso perfume)


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## *spoiled*

Valentino


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch-Tory Burch


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## iszn

Chanel No.5
Chanel Chance
Daisy Marc Jacobs


----------



## Silversun

iszn said:


> Chanel No.5
> Chanel Chance
> Daisy Marc Jacobs



At the same time?


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Meeka41

Gucci guilty


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## OCMomof3

Pink Sugar


----------



## planetaries

Byredo La Tulipe!


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## Allure73




----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## iszn

Silversun said:


> At the same time?



No. This is my fav parfum that i rotate daily.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coach Freesia Blossom


----------



## *schmoo*

trying Lancome La Vie est Belle


----------



## princesspig

Same as yesterday; Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde - I'm completely in love with this one!


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy again


----------



## Librarychickie

Carven L'Eau de Toilette


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Lys Soleia


----------



## taniherd

CK Shock for her


----------



## Silversun

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia layered with Lime Basil & Mandarin.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

DKNY - Be Delicious


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## sanmi

Gucci guilty


----------



## clu13

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## *schmoo*

trying Bvlgari Jasmine Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Lancome La vie est belle


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors-Island


----------



## clu13

Bvlgari


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Asbogirl

Wild Fig and Cassis by Jo Malone, courtesy of Selfridges (again!)


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey with Elderflower and Gooseberry


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle


----------



## m4tique

DKNY be delicious


----------



## Mitzy

A sample of Elizabeth & James Nirvana White. It doesn't have very good reviews, but I quite like it. Might pick up a bottle next week.


----------



## dribbelina

Dolce Gabanna the One


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Asbogirl said:


> Wild Fig and Cassis by Jo Malone, courtesy of Selfridges (again!)




I'm also using this at the minute courtesy of my DD as a Mothers Day gift. I love Jo Malone but only get it on special occasions and always from DD


----------



## Asbogirl

Back to Jo Malone for a light day of Lime, Basil and Mandarin instead of the  usual Angela Flanders Precious One.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Beige


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sarahtwigs

Chanel chance eau tendre. Just love it!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

HYLNDS by D.S & Durga - Pale Grey Mountain, Small Black Lake


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady after a quick evening shower


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## KayuuKathey

dolce & gabbana rose the one


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## thay

annick goutal eau d'hadrien


----------



## Mitzy

Elizabeth & James Nirvana White, my new fave.


----------



## Rina337

Tom ford jasmine rouge


----------



## octopus17

Estee Lauder Private Collection Eau de Parfum.


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## nwhite

Robert Piguet - Douglas Hannant


----------



## Esquared72

Chanel Gardenia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Asbogirl

Maison Francis Kurkdjian Amyris Pour Femme Eau de Parfum, courtesy of John Lewis. One of their staff drew it to my attention a few months ago, knowing I like Tom Ford. It is quite sublime.


----------



## Rumbabird

Chanel 1932.


----------



## Mitzy

Coach Signature. I like it a lot.


----------



## krism805

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy-Loveswept


----------



## CleopatraSelene

BonBon - Viktor&Rolf - I'm loving this!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## sarahtwigs

Hermes Eau Des Merveilles. Love everything about it, from it's sophisticated scent to its beautiful, glittery bottle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## keodi

Creed love in white


----------



## Mitzy

Coach Signature again. Wanted something clean, classic and not overwhelming to wear to the airport and on the long car drive.


----------



## OCMomof3

Diptyque "Doson".


----------



## LovingLV81

Victoria Secret : Body by Victoria &#128521;&#128077;


----------



## Chineka

Coach Poppy


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## *schmoo*

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## HWall

Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia


----------



## jess236

Chance Eau Tendre Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## selsisu

serge lutens gris clair


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## *schmoo*

Hermes Jardin sur le Nil


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess.


----------



## Snow Diva

Versace bright crystal


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

Guerlain Idylee!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Lola_

Chanel eau fraiche[emoji177]


----------



## Snow Diva

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy Loveswept


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta Le Parfum


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Cool water , davidoff


----------



## ariajones321

Eau de paris


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Silversun

Jo Loves Pomelo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## rutabaga

technically not a frag, but Diptique Baies room spray. smells closer to the candle than the supposed EdT/EdP Baies equivalent (L'ombre dans L'eau)


----------



## brittanyh

Prada Candy (the newer one in the light pink bottle!) &#10084;&#65039; it!


----------



## thay

hermes  Sur Le Toit


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## Lena186

Chanel mademoiselle


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Grandmommie

Coco Mademoiselle.  My absolute fav!


----------



## Lena186

Grandmommie said:


> Coco Mademoiselle.  My absolute fav!



+1


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cassdur11

Hanae mori butterfly


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## krism805

Jo Malone - Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## Mitzy

Britney Spears - Midnight Fantasy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Snow Diva

Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## Mitzy

VS Heavenly Angel (one of my husband's faves)


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Beige


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## *schmoo*

Flowerbomb


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower and Gooseberry


----------



## 4everBlckBeauty

coconut passion from VS


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly


----------



## SEWDimples

Hanae Mori butterfly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## loves

aesop marrakech


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Black Saffron


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle &#127803;


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower and Gooseberry


----------



## kcarmona

Gucci guilty!


----------



## SEWDimples

Marc Jacobs Daisy - Eau So Fresh


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kai


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Silversun

Terre d'Hermes Eau Tres Fraiche - my new favourite summer scent!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle. &#128526;


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## umlm

i love chanel No 5, i have tried different perfume, but Chanel No 5 is really feminine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## mahiramorrison

chanel chance


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde.


----------



## sanmi

&#128525; Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## rutabaga

Diptyque Eau Rose


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance..


----------



## sarahtwigs

Tom ford black orchid


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior


----------



## gajitldy

My husband's Spicebomb.  I like a lot of men's colognes better than women's. 

Diane


----------



## cyanidestyling

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## Hierophilic

Elizabeth and James - Nirvana White


----------



## Sujey

Flower bomb!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## beata-kelly

Balenciaga Rosabotanica


----------



## octopus17

Lancome O d'Azur


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty


----------



## c0uture

Hierophilic said:


> Elizabeth and James - Nirvana White



One of my faves!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly.


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle.


----------



## fendifemale

Bobbi Brown Bath


----------



## c0uture

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## wruw

Hermes - Kelly Caleche.  I love it - I use it under my arms after applying crystal deodorant.  Lasts forever and keeps the stinky away!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## rose60610

No. 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Snow Diva

Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch-Tory Burch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## shoegal27

Mac Turquatic. Amazing


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Black Saffron


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## InflightGoddess

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## OCMomof3

Bulgari Omnia Coral


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle .


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## taniherd

*Jimmy Choo Flash*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## misstrine85

ZarkoPerfume Oud'ish


----------



## Meeka41

1932 chanel


----------



## cooper1

Viktor & Rolf FLOWERBOMB


----------



## Thandie

Tom Ford Velvet Orchid


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance..


----------



## Snow Diva

Versace bright crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## rutabaga

Diptyque Eau Rose


----------



## OCMomof3

i*bella said:


> Diptyque Eau Rose




LOVE this one!


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## amajoh

New one for me: Lilly Pullitzer "Beachy".


----------



## skybreaker

See by Chloé after a generous spraying at my local Sephora this morning.


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly.


----------



## allyloupuppy

sanmi said:


> Anna Sui Dolly.




I love this perfume ! I thought it had been discontinued? Have they brought it back?


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch-Tory Burch


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## missliberia

Chloe eau de parfum.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## SEWDimples

Balenciaga - Florabotanica


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## timelessbeauty

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Silversun

Terre d'Hermes Eau Tres Fraiche. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

CK Eternity


----------



## c0uture

Chloe EDP


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle. &#127803;


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Silversun said:


> Terre d'Hermes Eau Tres Fraiche. Can't get enough of it.



I love Terre d'Hermes, didn't know there was another version.  I am wearing Hermes Concentre d`Orange Verte today.  I purchased some of their new hand and body lotions the other day.  I'm not that impressed, think I'll stick with Molton Brown.


----------



## tatertot

Bobbie Brown Beach


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co.-Tiffany


----------



## taniherd

Paris Hilton Heiress


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs Daisy.
Today Philosophy LoveSwept.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Chance


----------



## tryrenee

Brittany spears


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Prada - l'eau Ambrée essences


----------



## Silversun

beekmanhill said:


> I love Terre d'Hermes, didn't know there was another version.  I am wearing Hermes Concentre d`Orange Verte today.  I purchased some of their new hand and body lotions the other day.  I'm not that impressed, think I'll stick with Molton Brown.


The Eau Tres Fraiche is a flanker, just released recently. Really perfect for summer as I think the original TdH is a bit too heavy for hot days. It's more citrussy up top with a bit of aquatics and (my favourite) geranium thrown in. Wearing it again today! 

I love some of the new Hermes shower gels/body shampoos, but am not that much of a fan of the lotions.


----------



## beekmanhill

Silversun said:


> The Eau Tres Fraiche is a flanker, just released recently. Really perfect for summer as I think the original TdH is a bit too heavy for hot days. It's more citrussy up top with a bit of aquatics and (my favourite) geranium thrown in. Wearing it again today!
> 
> I love some of the new Hermes shower gels/body shampoos, but am not that much of a fan of the lotions.


I'll have to sample it.  I received a sample of "moisturizing balm face and body" but thought it was too thick to apply easily.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## beekmanhill

Today I used a sample of Hermes Narcisse Bleu moisturizing balm.  Although I love this scent in cologne form,  I don't like how it translates into cream.  The smell is sourish on me.   I can't imagine using it on my face although it says for face and body.


----------



## lnw85

purseprincess32 said:


> Yesterday Marc Jacobs Daisy.
> Today Philosophy LoveSwept.


Philosophy Love Swept for me too!
Isn't it a wonderful scent???


----------



## purseprincess32

lnw85 said:


> Philosophy Love Swept for me too!
> Isn't it a wonderful scent???


Yes Loveswept is a great scent! Some of my other summer faves are:
Issey Miyake-L'eau Issey Miyake
Marc Jacobs-Dot
Michael Kors-Island
Tory Burch-Tory Burch
Ralph Lauren-Midnight Romance

Today wore: Tory Burch-Tory Burch


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## fendifemale

Philosophy Fresh Cream + Bobbi Brown Bath


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Prada - l'eau Ambrée essences


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## beekmanhill

I bought Terre d'Hermes Eau Tres Fraiche this morning.  Sampled it and loved it, so I'm wearing it today.


----------



## clu13

Versace bright crystal


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## Lena186

sanmi said:


> Chanel coco mademoiselle.



+1


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## fendifemale

TF Neroli Portofino layered with a sample of the new Mandarino di Amalfi


----------



## KayuuKathey

Bvlgari Jasmine Noir


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Dior- Poison.


----------



## More4Me

Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## SummerMango

Fleur de Gardenia by Creed&#128144;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Issey Mikyake d'lssey
Today-Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## katran26

SummerMango said:


> Fleur de Gardenia by Creed&#128144;&#128144;&#128144;




OMG we're perfume twins- I love love love that one


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle. &#127804;


----------



## SummerMango

katran26 said:


> OMG we're perfume twins- I love love love that one




Oh yay!!! High5 &#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588; gardenia is one of my favorite flowers. I love its scent and have a bush growing in my backyard. I have been looking for a gardenia perfume forever. So happy I found it in Creed. Absolutely love it&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Esquared72

B&BW Endless Weekend


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Voyage body cream.  This smells light and fresh on me, and really softens my skin.  Lasts a while too.


----------



## Ms_mariam88

Coco by chanel &#128525;


----------



## taniherd

*Vera Wang Lovestruck*


----------



## reactorberg

Lancôme la vie est belle &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hanyhoney9

Lancome Tresor Midnight Rose... love this!


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Chance


----------



## JetSetGo!

Frederic Malle &#8211; Dans Tes Bras


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious Fresh Blossom


----------



## staryskies

peony blush suede by jo malone! my new favorite!!


----------



## sanmi

Gucci- guilty.


----------



## umlm

l'eau par Kenzo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Chanel no5


You've inspired me to wear Chanel no 5 eau Premiere.  Haven't worn this in a while, it is lovely.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Issey Miyake-
Today-Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Pure Perfum


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Chance


----------



## misstrine85

Zarko Perfume in Oud'Ish


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## sanmi

VS- bombshell


----------



## timelessbeauty

D&G The One Rose


----------



## RachelZ

During the day Repetto
For the night Jo Malone Oud Bergamot


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## octopus17

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber cologne.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sanmi

Guilty by Gucci.


----------



## tokidoki22

Chloe by chloe


----------



## jenny70

Gucci, Flora - Glorious Mandarin


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## beekmanhill

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## sanmi

&#128516; Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## reactorberg

Chanel coco mademoiselle &#128111;


----------



## beekmanhill

Kelly Caleche


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver


----------



## sanmi

SJP Lovely. &#128526;


----------



## beekmanhill

L'eau Tarocco by Diptique.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## electrikdreams

I'm going through a small bag of samples I bought a while ago from The Perfumed Court.

Today was Les Nombres dOr Oud, by Mona di Orio. I'm not as much of a fan as I'd hoped I'd be, I'll have to give it a few more tries.


----------



## silversage4

Jo malone English pear & freesia


----------



## sanmi

&#128522; Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## SEWDimples

Nude by Rihanna


----------



## Love Of My Life

Annick Goutal Grand Amour


----------



## deltalady

Esteé Lauder Azuree Soleil with Michael Kors Very Hollywood. Makes a perfect tropical pair!


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious (red)


----------



## Miss89

Naomi Campbell Cat Deluxe( at night)


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## lavenderspice

L'Occitane The Bergamote


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## ScottyGal

Meow! - Katy Perry


----------



## Coocho

Chanel - Cristalle - edt 
I can't stand anything sweet at the moment. The heat, the humidity...arrr
And Cristalle is like a glass of brut - a bit grassy, a bit flowery and dry)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Miss89

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## taniherd

Paco Rabanne Lady Million


----------



## liliyanie

Victorinox Swiss Army - For Her


----------



## sanmi

VS- bombshell.


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Laguna Beach


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Coco Chanel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart Night Jewel.


----------



## beekmanhill

Wearing Serge Lutens L'Orpheline, spicy and incensy.   This will be good for fall.


----------



## Coocho

28 La Pausa - Chanel


----------



## Lena186

Coco Chanel


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Coocho

Hermes - Vetiver Tonka - a bit masculine, but in fresh and non offensive way


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Silver Strand Beach


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## misstrine85

Acqua Di Parma Fico Di Smalfi


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Mollydoodledon

D&G Desire


----------



## sanmi

Loving this.. 
Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## SummerMango

Flower Bomb by Victor Rolf&#128144;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## ScottyGal

Be Delicious - DKNY


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Fendi213

Thierry Mugler - Angel


----------



## Lushie

Jo Malone Lime Basil and Mandarin


----------



## StylishMD

Tom Ford - Velvet Orchid


----------



## uhpharm01

Elie Saab intense perfume


----------



## wonderwoman9

philosophy sunshine grace


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Dany_37

Creed Love in White


----------



## SummerMango

Oh Lola! - Marc Jacobs&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## silversage4

jo malone nectarine blossom and honey layered with english pear and fressia


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## Miss89

Love Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## lavenderspice

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## *schmoo*

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Silver Strand Beach


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly..


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Back to Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb today


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Dawn333

Chanel Beige! So perfect for the hot heat of Summer. The sun-kissed honey and sultry Hawthorne and tropical Frangipani is so addictive!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle &#127803;


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## deltalady

Michael Kors Very Hollywood layered with Estée Lauder Azuree Soliel


----------



## SummerMango

Prada Candy&#128150;


----------



## Miss89

Paco Rabanne Lady Million


----------



## fendifemale

Oscar de la Renta-So de la Renta


----------



## flwrgirl

Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart Night Jewel.


----------



## silversage4

Jo malone nectarine blossom and honey


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Entre Naranjos by Ramon Monegal.  Beautiful orange scent.


----------



## tatertot

Bond New York High Line


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## sanmi

Gucci - guilty.


----------



## beekmanhill

Annick Goutal Ninfeo mio.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Weekend shopper

Frederic Malle- Portrait of a Lady


----------



## elleestbelle

Miss Dior le parfum


----------



## silversage4

Chanel chance


----------



## *schmoo*

Hermes jardin sur le nil


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious Fresh Blossom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## pink sapphire

deltalady said:


> Prada Candy



Ihave a bottle but it doesnt smell so strong maybe not fresh got it on Amazon is yours strong?


----------



## ScottyGal

Pure DKNY


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Lenfer

Yesterday




*Maison Francis Kurkdjian* ~ *Amyris Femme*​


----------



## RachelZ

Jo malone pomegranate noir


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Silver Strand Beach


----------



## Lenfer

*Grand Neroli* ~ *Atelier Cologne*​


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## taniherd

CK Shock for her


----------



## jen_sparro

Chloe EDP


----------



## deltalady

Flower bomb


----------



## misstrine85

Boss Nuit Pour Femme


----------



## misskt

Balenciaga's Rosabotanica. My favourite.


----------



## princesspig

Bvlgari Black.


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart Night Jewel.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Gucci Guilty


----------



## ScottyGal

CleopatraSelene said:


> Gucci Guilty



Ditto! Me too


----------



## CleopatraSelene

_Lee said:


> Ditto! Me too



Hahaha, twins!


----------



## luckywong1984

Chanel #5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bottega Veneta Eau Legere


----------



## Goodfrtune

Summer Grace by Philosophy


----------



## Lenfer

*Tom Ford* ~ *Neroli Portofino*​


----------



## blonderocknroll

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue Escape to Panarea EDT


----------



## uhpharm01

This one


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## ScottyGal

Pure DKNY


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel, No 5. It makes me feel special and smells so good.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Le Labo Cuir 28 Dubai City Exclusive


----------



## princesspig

Hermes Hermessence Iris Ukiyoe


----------



## Lenfer

*Atelier Cologne* ~ *Vetiver Fatal*​



princesspig said:


> Hermes Hermessence Iris Ukiyoe



Oh I just love that one congratulations on smelling fantastic!


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor &#128526;


----------



## Silversun

Hermes Gentiane Blanche


----------



## ScottyGal

Katy Perry Meow!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## beekmanhill

Serge Lutens Cedre.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## silversage4

jo malone lotus blossom and water lilly


----------



## sanmi

&#127804; Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## ScottyGal

Katy Perry - Meow!


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta Le Parfum


----------



## tatertot

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## traciilicious

Hermes Un jardin sur le nil &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

T.Mugler aqua chic


----------



## Esquared72

B&BW Endless Weekend


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely..


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior-Miss Dior


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bond no9 - Scent of Peace


----------



## Whitesnowbunny

Love me my new Dolce by D&G! my new FAVE!!!!!


----------



## cupoftea91

Flowerbomb - Not in love but its an ok everyday 'yummy' scent

On the hunt for a new signature fragrance.


----------



## Fendi213

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede.


----------



## Miss89

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## baggaliciouz

calvin klein euphoria &#128521;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

cannabis santal by Fresh


----------



## nic_blue

Chanel allure


----------



## perlefine

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor .


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosphy Loveswept.


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## beekmanhill

Bottega Veneta Essence Aromatique,   This is a nice fresh one with a light vanilla, sandalwood base.  Pretty.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## sanmi

All-time favorite- Coco chanel mademoiselle.


----------



## carterazo

Davidoff Cool Water woman


----------



## babysunshine

Chloe EDP.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Miss89

La Prairie Midnight rain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## StopHammertime

Xerjoff Dama Bianca.


----------



## Silversun

Hermes Gentiane Blanche


----------



## jclaybo

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## Esquared72

Chloe EDP


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## pree

Annick Goutal - Quel Amour


----------



## carterazo

Coach Poppy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Miss89

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## beekmanhill

Extrait de Songe by L'Artisan.


----------



## Silversun

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia layered with Lime Basil & Mandarin.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## misstrine85

Stella by Stella McCartney.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## beekmanhill

Elixer de Merveilles Hermes


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie


----------



## PolishedBeauty1

La view Est belle by Lancome.


----------



## Wudge

Hugo Boss - Woman


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain Derby


----------



## baxa17

Byredo Inflorescense


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Tom Ford Santal Blush


----------



## thay

jo malone velvet rose and oud


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber


----------



## jazmini

Batucada, L'Artisan


----------



## keodi

Creed love in black


----------



## TokyoBound

Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt


----------



## sanmi

Gucci - Guilty.


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## babysunshine

Bourjois glamour chic EDP.


----------



## Miss89

Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## dolllover

Acca Kappa Calycanthus. Bought this on vacation and it's become one of my favorites.


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Creed Love in White


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## Lenfer

*Le Labo* ~ *Vetiver 46* (perfume oil)​


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## c0uture

Prada Candy


----------



## thay

Tom Ford Noir de Noir


----------



## Hurrem1001

Paul Smith - Rose


----------



## Silversun

Jo Malone Sweet Lemon layered with Sakura Cherry Blossom.


----------



## sharicann

Chanel Les Exclusives 31 Rue Cambon....Delicious!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Miss89

JC Couture Couture


----------



## ellen028

Balenciaga Florabotanica! Love the smell!


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## c0uture

Hanae Mori


----------



## sanmi

Chloe perfume


----------



## Lenfer

*Creed* ~ *Jardin d'Amalfi*​


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch-Tory Burch


----------



## dolllover

Opium


----------



## mondaay

Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia


----------



## princesspig

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Nil


----------



## dolllover

Creed Love in White


----------



## beekmanhill

Ninfeo Mio by Annick Goutal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Von03

Child perfume oil


----------



## octopus17

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber Cologne.


----------



## sanmi

&#127804; Chanel coco mademoiselle. &#127804;


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## lala1

Chanel Gardenia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## princesspig

L'Occitane - Neroli & orchidee


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria' Secret - Coconut Passion body mist


----------



## c0uture

Elizabeth & James Nirvana White


----------



## dolllover

Arden's Green Tea


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Guilty


----------



## StopHammertime

Victoria's Secret lemon escape.


----------



## Rina337

Coco noir.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure parfum


----------



## pinky70

_*narciso  rodriguez for her,,,so cool!!*_


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malone Blue Agava and Cacao mixed with Orange Blossom and Honey


----------



## Lenfer

*Balenciaga* ~ *Balenciaga Paris*​


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle.


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy-Loveswept


----------



## lnw85

purseprincess32 said:


> philosophy-loveswept



+1


----------



## deltalady

J'Adore Dior


----------



## carterazo

Coach Poppy


----------



## Anna1

D&G l'imperatrice


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bottega Veneta Knot


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Serge l'eau!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## dolllover

Dolce by D&G


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## fendifemale

Dolce & Gabbana- Pour Femme (to work)
Escada- Cherries in the Air (to dinner)


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Escada - Pacific Paradise


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang- Princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay mixed with Earl Grey and Cucumber.


----------



## fendifemale

Especially Escada


----------



## StopHammertime

Bond no. 9 scent of peace.


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

YSL - Cinema


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Viktor & Rolf BonBon


----------



## beekmanhill

L'Artisan Amour Nocturne


----------



## Miss89

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream


----------



## dolllover

Tom Ford Violet Blonde


----------



## pquiles

Love in Black & Love in White mix


----------



## Misstake7198

Guerlain L'Heure De Nuit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Joy


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors-Island


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5.


----------



## pinkkitten74

Jasmine noir blvgari


----------



## dolllover

Calvin Klein Eternity


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## c0uture

Chloe EDP


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Molinard eau fraiche


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Noir de noir ~ tom ford


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## beekmanhill

Wearing a sample of Knot from Bottega Veneta.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## dolllover

Estee Lauder Pure White Linen


----------



## taniherd

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Passion Struck body mist


----------



## lovieluvslux

Jo Malone Dark Amber and Ginger Lily


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## uhpharm01

Hanae mori butterfly


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Pure Seduction body mist


----------



## dolllover

Creed Love in Black


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## silversage4

my new favorite jo malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle.


----------



## sanmi

VS- bombshell


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novello Melograno


----------



## dolllover

Chanel no. 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## taniherd

D&G The One


----------



## Apelila

Elizabeth and James by Marykate and Ashley


----------



## tretrechic88

viktor & rolf flowerbomb


----------



## fancy2212

tretrechic88 said:


> viktor & rolf flowerbomb




Ditto


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## Freckles1

Jo Malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## queenchic

Marc Jacobs!

If you guys are looking for some great ideas for DIY beauty secrets... check this page out: https://www.hubub.com/207758


----------



## silversage4

another day of jo malone wood sage and sea salt, I've become addicted!


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## StylishMD

Valentino Valentina Assoluto, heaven in a bottle


----------



## purseprincess32

Thursday-Vera Wang Princess


----------



## StopHammertime

Xerjoff Elle.


----------



## dolllover

Lavanila Laboratories Pure Vanilla


----------



## Ceeshelltwo

Tom Ford Costa Azzurra


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## coconutsboston

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Lena186

Gucci guilty


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rachel3k

Just bought Lanvin Me and I'm so happy!!!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5


----------



## dolllover

Acqua di Parma Blu Mediterraneo Arancia di Capri


----------



## Summer sunshine

Jo Malone, Wood Sage and Sea Salt


----------



## clevercat

Summer sunshine said:


> Jo Malone, Wood Sage and Sea Salt




I'm looking forward to trying that one.
Today I'm wearing Shiffa Aya.


----------



## Bethc

Bond Scent of Peace


----------



## Lena186

Gucci guilty &#128525;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## c0uture

Lena186 said:


> Gucci guilty &#128525;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Ditto!


----------



## Esquared72

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle.


----------



## thay

Tom Ford - Cafe Rose


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## thay

christian dior - gris montaigne


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess.


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Bond No. 9 Nuit de Noho


----------



## CleopatraSelene

DKNY Be Delicious fresh blossom


----------



## ScottyGal

Modern Muse - Estee Lauder


----------



## dolllover

That Moment by One Direction


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## fendifemale

Coach Poppy Blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## keodi

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Coco Noir


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Cupsofjoy

Baiser Vole by Cartier


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Wudge

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## bunnyr

Ralph Lauren blue 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dolllover

A sample of My Burberry EDP


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## Leticia93631

Sample of Gucci Flora


----------



## taniherd

Katy Perry Killer Queen Sheer


----------



## Love Of My Life

sample of bottega knot


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Pure Seduction body mist


----------



## dolllover

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## ValentineNicole

BPAL E Pluribus Unum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## aimezly

DKNY red delicious.... Yum


----------



## Lena186

Sweetpea83 said:


> Gucci Guilty.



+1


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## beekmanhill

Bottega Veneta Knot.  This is a very fresh, citrusy floral.  Good quality scent.  it is a. It different for me.


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany&Co.- Pure Tiffany


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Idylle.


----------



## umlm

Cartier declaration


----------



## OCMomof3

Nirvana (White) by Elizabeth and James. Love it, but the staying power is cruddy.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Jo Malone 'Dark Amber and Ginger Lily', yummy!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## StylishMD

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir
Just received my order of Narciso, the new fragrance by Narciso Rodriguez exclusive to Bloomies. Waiting until my birthday next week to wear it


----------



## Swirlly

Bobby Brown Beach


----------



## dolllover

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Le Labo Lys 41


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## carterazo

Tresor in Love


----------



## mf19

Serge Lutens A La Nuit


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Pure


----------



## Esquared72

Tokyomilk no. 62 - Tainted Love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## dolllover

Creed Love in White


----------



## katran26

Chanel No5 - Eau Premiere


----------



## clydekiwi

Cartier


----------



## Lena186

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ginaki

Balenciaga Rosabotanica


----------



## Ligea77

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie.


----------



## babysunshine

sanmi said:


> Miss Dior - Cherie.



Hey I used to wear this! Love it!


----------



## Nebbalish

Dolce and Gabbana - L'Imperatrice


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Jo Malone 'Blackberry & Bay' body cream with 'Orange Blossom' cologne over.


----------



## SBundles17

Philosophy Loveswept


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malone Red Roses mixed with Blue Agava and Cacao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## clydekiwi

My new fav  i love the bottle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Beige


----------



## StopHammertime

Bond No.9 Scent of Peace.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## dolllover

Ysatis by Givenchy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui - Dolly


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## beekmanhill

Knot by Bottega Veneta.  I purchased this one, and now am not so sure about it.   Impulse buy, should have stayed away from the counter.  It is excellent quality though.


----------



## dolllover

Cartier Delices de Cartier Eau Fruitee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## AngelaMarie18

Chanel Chance eau tendre


----------



## thay

Chanel Beige


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle..


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## StopHammertime

Jimmy Choo EDP.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Ally1707

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche! But I guess it'll be time to move on to my fall/winter perfumes soon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede


----------



## dolllover

Ralph Lauren Lauren


----------



## fendifemale

Especially Escada


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Freckles1

Co co Chanel Noir


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Lena186

Dolce & Gabbana The One


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Amber Romance body spray


----------



## silk7

Dolce by dolce & gabbana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## thay

Hermes Kelly Calèche


----------



## Lena186

Lanvin Jeanne Couture 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bunnyr

Ralph Lauren blue 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## KayuuKathey

D&G 21 Le Fou


----------



## dolllover

Hermes Eau de Gentiane Blanche


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## zeronohiya

Mandarin by Tom Ford


No Ordinary Love


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SJP Lovely


----------



## Bethc

Bond Signature


----------



## fendifemale

Pacifica- Lotus Garden


----------



## fendifemale

girlsnstilletos said:


> Jo Malone 'Blackberry & Bay' body cream with 'Orange Blossom' cologne over.


Sounds marvelous.


----------



## Lena186

Dolce & Gabbana the one&#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor &#128526;


----------



## plue89

Jo Malone wild bluebell layered on English freesia and pear


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## dolllover

The Body Shop Moroccan Rose


----------



## misskris03

dolllover said:


> The Body Shop Moroccan Rose




I didn't think they still made that one. I couldn't find it on their site the last time I looked. I'll look again. It's a great scent. Not a hint of dowdy grandmother rose scent at all.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious (red)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## fendifemale

Carol's Daughter/Mary J. Blige- My Life


----------



## thay

Dior - Gris Montaigne


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## elleestbelle

JPG classique


----------



## sanmi

&#127804; Coco chanel mademoiselle.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## purseprincess32

Thursday - Michael Kors Island


----------



## ScottyGal

Vivienne Westwood - Let It Rock


----------



## Rinaiyoko

Vera Wang - Princess


----------



## beekmanhill

Untitled - Maison Martin Margiela


----------



## dolllover

Chanel No 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## thay

chanel - beige


----------



## Bethc

A sample of Bond No9 Hamptons, it's giving me a headache!  That's why I always have to try before I buy.


----------



## jess236

Shalimar Initial


----------



## jojon21

A sample of Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt - smells good but no staying power on me


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes' elixir


----------



## sanmi

VS- bombshell.


----------



## Francis T

Hermes 24 fauborg


----------



## Pillow8

Burbery body


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain Cuir Beluga


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## plue89

Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## thay

Clive Christian "L" for women


----------



## Esquared72

Cashmere Glow B&BW


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Coco Noir


----------



## Ligea77

I pulled out an old favorite, Lacoste Pour Femme. Such a good fall scent!


----------



## OCMomof3

Cartier Baiser Vole'


----------



## perlefine

Tommy Girl


----------



## Suns123

Versace Yellow Diamond


----------



## dolllover

CK Downtown


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Laguna Beach body spritz


----------



## beekmanhill

Diptique Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## plue89

Giorgio Armani acqua di gioia


----------



## meg_in_blue

Viva La Juicy Noir
(I don't have much of anything Juicy...but this perfume is just outstanding...reminds me of Debbie Gibson's perfume when I was little "electric youth".


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Gerry

Opium---Yves St. Laurent


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone dark Amber and ginger Lilly, nectarine blossom and honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain Vega.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## thay

Roses de Chloé


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## Miss Burberry

Burberry. My Burberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL-Opium


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Lena186

Lanvin couture Jeanne



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Pillow8

Coolwater sea rose


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fendifemale

Laura Mercier Verbena Infusion


----------



## allyloupuppy

sanmi said:


> Anna Sui dolly




I love this!


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs EDP


----------



## allyloupuppy

Moschino I love love


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory - Mist You Madly


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## oh so chic

jo malone- peony


----------



## thay

by terry  flagrant délice


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL-Opium


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Lena186

Gucci guilty


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kikikaboom

Chanel - Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

YSL Rive Gauche, and oldie but goodie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh tell us what it is!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## thay

tom ford - noir de noir


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Silver Strand Beach (body spritz)


----------



## jjmoon

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## absolutpink

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle.


----------



## jburgh

RachelZ said:


> During the day Repetto
> For the night Jo Malone Oud Bergamot



RachelZ - Are you wearing the Repetto EDT in the clear bottle or the EDP in the frosted bottle?  I hear they are very different.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## ncgirl05

Oldie but goodie, Guerlain Champs Elysees.  Good colder weather scent.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Pure Seduction body mist


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## keodi

Creed love in black


----------



## beekmanhill

L'Artisan Navegar.  Woody and spicy.


----------



## dolllover

Alien


----------



## Amsterdam

Petite Cherie by Annick Goutal


----------



## Msbuffy100

Cocktail by Lush


----------



## Lena186

Jimmy Choo Flash


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay body mist


----------



## beekmanhill

Cartier Les Heures XIII.


----------



## Linz379

Chanel - Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

Prada candy &#127852;


----------



## Lena186

Hot 4 handbags said:


> Prada candy &#127852;



I've never tried that one, how strong it is?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

Lena186 said:


> I've never tried that one, how strong it is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




It's not too strong but it is long wearing. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Beige


----------



## beekmanhill

Cartier Panthere.


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren-Midnight Romance.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Silver Strand Beach body mist


----------



## Miss Burberry

Coach poppy


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone oud and bergamot


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## jclaybo

CK One


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Roregirl

Rose Anonyme by Atelier Cologne


----------



## minxe

Nirvana Black


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious


----------



## Silversun

Terre d'Hermes


----------



## princesspig

Jil Sander - Pure


----------



## roundandround

Esteé Lauder Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia for 3 days 




Today Chanel chance edp Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## shopjulynne

Chanel chance


----------



## Roregirl

Jillian Rose Oud


----------



## Roregirl

Killian Rose Oud


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## bunnyr

Dior tendre poison 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## StopHammertime

Jimmy Choo EDP.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone oud and bergamot


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Demurepeacock

Michael Kors


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Origins ginger essence


----------



## thay

christian dior - gris montaigne


----------



## beekmanhill

Givenchy Bois Martial, nice light woody scent, nothing special, especially considering the price.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Coco Noir


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance..


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932 again - feeling very Spring-y


----------



## Anna1

D&G L'Imperatrice


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## purseprincess32

Tiffany Co- Trueste Blue ( I've had this perfume for so long... I wish Tiffany never discontinued this scent).


----------



## keodi

Quelques fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## beekmanhill

Frapin 1270.  This is a very rich fragrance, suitable for cold weather.   I guess it would be classified as gourmand.   It is gorgeous, and I've been neglecting it.   It isn't cold here today, but I'm wearing it anyway.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## thay

tom ford - café rose


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

hermes un jardin sur le toit


----------



## clydekiwi

lovemeagoodbag said:


> hermes un jardin sur le toit




What does this smell like?


----------



## sanmi

Chloe..


----------



## MahoganyQT

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Patou 1000


Cartier l'Heure Fougueuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure parfum


----------



## OCMomof3

Jo Malone's new one: Wood Sage & Sea Salt.


----------



## silversage4

/\ that's turned into my new fav, how are you liking it?


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera for date night with hubby (just a bit of the cream- a little goes a long way.  )


----------



## Anna1

Marc jacobs honey


----------



## jess236

Shalimar Initial EDP


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi edp


----------



## CleopatraSelene

YSL Manifesto l'elixir


----------



## beekmanhill

Caron Alpona.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no 5


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Chanel no 5


Les Heures de Cartier: La Treizieme Heure XII


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Diptyque EauDelle


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone oud and bergamot again


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle..


----------



## CleopatraSelene

CleopatraSelene said:


> YSL Manifesto l'elixir



Again!  Just got this and adore it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Lena186

Gucci guilty


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bunnyr

Ralph Lauren blue 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DiorT

Maison Martin Margiela Jazz Club


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## Anna1

D&G L'Imperatrice


----------



## Esquared72

Wild Madagascar Vanilla (B&BW)


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Be Delicious


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Sahara Noir.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Turquatic


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs Daisy
Today-Vera Wang Princess


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle.


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone - dark Amber ginger Lilly/ wood sage and sea salt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel no5


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## silversage4

jo malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## thay

hermes rose ikebana


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch-Tory Burch


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Coconut Passion body mist


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5.


----------



## beekmanhill

Fou d'Absinthe by L'Artisan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## thay

chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel no 5


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sanmi

Guilty by Gucci.


----------



## sajda

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille


----------



## ScottyGal

Vivienne Westwood - Let It Rock


----------



## roundandround

3 days of wearing Chanel no.19 poudre


today is Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## nueretmen

Dolce & Gabbana "the one"...&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Dior addict 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone nectarine blossom and honey


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Shalimar Initial EDP


----------



## beekmanhill

Arquiste Anima Dulcis


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Alien by Thierry M


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Love Spell


----------



## Lena186

Dolce & Gabbana The one


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## beekmanhill

Donna Karan Chaos


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novello Melograno


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## dolllover

Lancomes La Vie est Belle


----------



## Silversun

Hermes Gentiane Blanche


----------



## silversage4

jo malone wood sage and sea salt again


----------



## OCMomof3

See by Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang - Princess


----------



## Aeris

Burberry Classic for women...mmmm..smells like peaches and cream.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Annick Goutal Grand Amour


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James -White Nirvana


----------



## beekmanhill

Douce Amere


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel no 5 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Chanel Coco mademoiselle


This..


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone wood sage and sea salt again, I'm in love with how this smells


----------



## jen_sparro

Cacharel Scarlett


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muguet Blanc


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## g41girl

Voyage d'Hermès


----------



## perlefine

Victoria's Secret Sexy Little Things Noir Tease


----------



## silversage4

Womanity by Thierry M


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Beige


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui - Dolly


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel no 5


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Silver Strand Beach body mist


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Frederic Malle L'eau d'Hiver.


----------



## silversage4

Black Phoenix alchemy lab Fae


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy-Loveswept


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Dark Kiss (discontinued )


----------



## fendifemale

purseprincess32 said:


> Tiffany Co- Trueste Blue ( I've had this perfume for so long... I wish Tiffany never discontinued this scent).


 Tiffany makes me so mad with that! It was so hard when i went to buy Pure. They had to call all around because they don't keep it in stock at the store (*rolls eyes). Then they had to order it from another store out of town and call me to pick it up. After all of that I could've just ordered online.


----------



## Fendi213

Flowerbomb


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Beige


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Santal Blush


----------



## wekilledcouture

Coco noir. My everyday. Also wearing the body cream on arms and legs. 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth &  James -White Nirvana


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone pear & freesia/nectarine blossom and honey


----------



## lovieluvslux

Tom Ford.  The best for these chilly months.


----------



## beekmanhill

Navigateur by L'Artisan, a warm and cozy cold weather scent.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Serge Lutens Chergui


----------



## Lena186

Lanvin Jeanne couture &#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci - Guilty


----------



## sanmi

&#128131; Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Dior addict 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pinky70

Coach Poppy


----------



## beekmanhill

Bottega Veneta Knot


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Esquared72

livia1 said:


> chanel no.5




+1


----------



## jen_sparro

Stella McCartney Stella Summer 2013

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## pinky70

lancome tresor'


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay


----------



## Esquared72

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## DUNDIS

Chanel Allure Homme Sport, EdT


----------



## beekmanhill

Traversee du Bosphore by L'Artisan.


----------



## misstrine85

Hugo Boss Nuit edp


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## wekilledcouture

Flowerbomb! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sanmi

*Chole Eau De Parfum*


----------



## reactorberg

Un jardin sur Le nil  - Hermes


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Miller et Bertaux green, green, green.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone lotus blossom and water lily


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Beige


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muget Blanc


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## beekmanhill

Annick Goutal Mandragore.

Has anyone tried the new Hermes Cuir d'Ange?   I do love soft leather scents and love Hermes scents in general, but don't like buying unsniffed anymore, especially at high prices.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## tatertot

Bond Scent of Peace today


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci - Guilty


----------



## MahoganyQT

_Lee said:


> Gucci - Guilty




Ditto


----------



## roses5682

Burberry body. I love it for this time of year.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## beekmanhill

deltalady said:


> Dior Miss Dior



Bond Chinatown.


----------



## dolllover

Alien


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Linz379

Burberry weekend


----------



## Lena186

Dolce & Gabbana The one


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## wekilledcouture

Viva la juicy! Something  a bit fun for errand running 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch-Tory Burch


----------



## honey_bunny

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## klynneann

Giorgio Armani Si - love!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY -  Red Delicious


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Esquared72

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## beekmanhill

Slatkin Absinthe (no longer made).  My favorite fig scent.


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Chance


----------



## Linz379

Hugo - deep red


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone oud and bergamot


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## alessia70

narciso rodriguez - her


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior (almost done and trying to use it up)


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## beekmanhill

Sonia Rykiel Woman.


----------



## Linz379

Ralph Lauren - glamourous


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone oud and bergamot again


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Serge Lutens Chergui


----------



## perlefine

Victoria's Secret Noir Tease


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren-Midnight Romance.


----------



## Bitten

Narciso - Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Coconut Passion body mist


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Cuir d'Ange.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## LuxePRW

Carven Le Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## klynneann

Calvin Klein - Reveal


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay body mist


----------



## Linz379

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## beekmanhill

L`Heure Fougueuse IV Cartier


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## klynneann

Bond No. 9


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth & James -Nirvana White


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## uhpharm01

modern muse


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## pixiesparkle

YSL Black Opium =)


----------



## Linz379

Burberry Weekend


----------



## beekmanhill

Caron Tabac Blond


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## Frivole88

Gucci II


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## madforhandbags

Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Bitten

Narciso by Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## shalomjude

MAISON FRANCIS KURKDJIAN   -- Amyris Femme


----------



## beekmanhill

Cartier Must


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## klynneann

Tom Ford - Velvet Orchid


----------



## 4Elegance

Tom Ford Santal Blush


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## raiderette74

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## mirason

Chanel Chance


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone dark amber and ginger lily


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## knics33

Armani Code - great for fall.


----------



## sanmi

Dior- Poison


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

Tom Ford Black Orchid. I'm one of the boys who are digging this incredible fragrance


----------



## idyllicwaters

My Burberry


----------



## wekilledcouture

Coco noir. 
Everyone at work knows when I'm there even if they don't see me just by the subtle hint of chanel noir in the hallway haha. &#128522;


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## klynneann

Tom Ford Jasmin Rouge


----------



## Linz379

YSL - Elle


----------



## Amsterdam

Thierry Mugler - Angel


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure.


----------



## beekmanhill

Teint de Neige by Lorenzo Villoresi


----------



## klynneann

B Balenciaga


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Tory Burch 
Today-MIdnight Romance-Ralph Lauren


----------



## kells1983

Etro - Heliotrope


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco mademoiselle &#127803;


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## beekmanhill

Musc Ravageur by Frederic Malle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## klynneann

Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## Karheart

Victorias Secret Heavenly Kiss


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Velvet Orchid


----------



## LovelyDiamond

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White smells like heaven!!

Nirvana Black is a little too musky for my taste.


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.19


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## MahoganyQT

Euphoria by Calvin Klein


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## cwxx

Guerlain Chamade extrait


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## klynneann

Moschino - Couture!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## MJDaisy

gucci flora


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Body


----------



## Karheart

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Freckles1

Chanel noir


----------



## Geminiz06

Tom Ford- Velvet Orchid


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## beekmanhill

Costes


----------



## Fendi213

Jo Malone Peony and Suede blush


----------



## Linz379

YSL - elle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## klynneann

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James-Nirvana White


----------



## StopHammertime

Bond no 9 scent of peace.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Dior addict 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle.. Portrait of a Lady


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Black Orchid Voile de Fleur


----------



## clevercat

Lush Snow Fairy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## beekmanhill

Chergui


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## pinky70

Green tea by Elizabeth Arden!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

just got two new perfumes from sephora VIB sale... today I'm wearing Tokyomilk #90


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## uhpharm01

Fendi


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## marival

Hermes Elixir Des Merveilles


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## KloeF

Guerlain, L'heure de nuit.


----------



## jen_sparro

Valentino Aqua Floreale


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Coco chanel mademoiselle.


----------



## Bentley1

Burberry- My Burberry


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## piosavsfan

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## beekmanhill

Cartier Panthere.


----------



## coronita

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des iles


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## silversage4

Jo Malone Oud and Bergamot


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## tiffknee79

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte


----------



## lovemybabes

Flower Bomb- Viktor & Rolf

Notes:
Sambac Jasmine, Centifolia Rose, Cattleya Orchid, Ballerina Freesia, Patchouli.
Style:
Oriental. Gourmand. Floral.


----------



## carterazo

tiffknee79 said:


> Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte



I need to try this one.  Is it very different from the regular Cristalle?


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Light blue -D&G


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Nacylee

Chanel No.5


----------



## tiffknee79

carterazo said:


> I need to try this one.  Is it very different from the regular Cristalle?




Yes, I like it much better!! The regular one smells like wood and cigarettes to me. The Eau Verte is lighter and more crisp.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## beekmanhill

Piper Negrum


----------



## clevercat

Jo Malone Amber and Lavender layered with Balmain Jolie Madam.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## klynneann

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## smashinstyle

AERIN - Lilac Path


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## HermesLVe

Flowerbomb! I can't find anything better as of yet. I always get asked omg what are you wearing you smell amazing! It lasts all day and night!  And btw I get headaches from most perfumes not flowerbomb.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## clevercat

Balmain Jolie Madam


----------



## Rami00

Jour d'_*Hermès*_ Absolu


----------



## Miss89

Burberry Brit Rhythm


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James -Nirvana Black


----------



## sanmi

Chanel -- Coco mademoiselle


----------



## 83sunny67

Chloe L'EAU DE -  Love it!


----------



## StopHammertime

Bond #9 West Side.


----------



## ScottyGal

Katy Perry - Purr


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la monsoon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## shopoholica

Alien Thierry Mugler - my new fav!


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle.


----------



## coronita

Jessica Simpson Fancy Nights


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory - Mist You Madly body mist


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## KayuuKathey

Burberry Body


----------



## Cc1213

shopoholica said:


> Alien Thierry Mugler - my new fav!




Oh, this is my latest obsession as well. What a gorgeous scent.


----------



## lettuceshop

I had a sample spray of My Burberry and my husband commented on how much he liked it because it was so subtle...I'm adding it to my wish list.


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart -Jill


----------



## vruffoses

sanmi said:


> Jill Stuart -Jill


Burberry Weekend


----------



## beekmanhill

Sample of Narciso.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## cougster

Donna Karan Liquid Cashmere


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## pmburk

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## misstrine85

Boss Nuit eau de parfume


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5..


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## jess236

Hermes Santal Massoia


----------



## beekmanhill

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## R1CC1

Prada Candy!


----------



## misscocktail

Chanel no.5


----------



## wekilledcouture

Coco noir


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure edp


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## MahoganyQT

Ralph Lauren Pure turquoise


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove diaghilev


----------



## fendifemale

David Yurman- Summer Essence (don't let the name fool ya. it's strong)


----------



## jess236

Bvlgari Black


----------



## sanmi

VS- bombshell


----------



## hisbabyangel

elizabeth and james nirvana white


----------



## EMMY

D & G The ONE...OMG love!


----------



## beekmanhill

Amour Nocturne L'Artisan.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## StopHammertime

Wore the Jimmy Choo EDP to bed last night. Trying to decide if I'm gonna continue wearing that or switch it up to Cologne of the Missions.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## dolllover

Red Door


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## pinky70

Chanel Chance!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## OCMomof3

Flower Bomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Black Orchid Voile de Fleur


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## pinky70

*Clinique Aromatics Elixir Riches*


----------



## StopHammertime

Miss Dior Cherie, the 2007 version, just got my bottle in the mail today .


----------



## ScottyGal

CK One


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## OCMomof3

Estée Lauder Modern Muse


----------



## elisian

Dolce & Gabbana The One... may be my new favorite?


----------



## phillj12

Trish MacEvoy SEXY 9--
am obsessed with it!


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir, Chanel


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portait of a lady


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## klynneann

Moschino Couture!


----------



## MJDaisy

viva la juicy


----------



## beekmanhill

Narciso Rodriguez for Her Musc


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## StopHammertime

Miss Dior Cherie, 2007 version


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

marni by marni


----------



## smashinstyle

Elizabeth and James, Nirvana Black


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebell


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## StopHammertime

Now I am wearing Chanel Chance EDT to bed.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle  - it was so warm today


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel no5


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## Filledoux

prada infusion d'iris. such a pretty smell&#128525;


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des iles


----------



## perlefine

Gucci Rush


----------



## StopHammertime

Xerjoff Bouquet Ideale


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## dr.pepper

Mugler Angel


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco mademoiselle


----------



## purseprincess32

Today- Tory Burch-Tory Burch
Yesterday-Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## pinky70

*Very Irresistible L`Eau en Rose Givenchy*


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - PureDKNY


----------



## ayutilovesGST

chanel - coco noir


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## beekmanhill

Jour de Fete by L'Artisan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## StopHammertime

Miss Dior Cherie 2007


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## BagLady14

Chanel no. 22


----------



## BagLady14

MrsTGreen said:


> Chanel Beige



How long have you worn it?  Can you describe it?


----------



## sanmi

Guilty by Gucci


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moon Light Path


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## StopHammertime

Vintage YSL champagne


----------



## beekmanhill

Safran Troublant.   This is a spicy, warm scent.  I thought it would be good for the holiday.  I'm spritizing with a very light touch.


----------



## dolllover

A sample of Gucci Guilty


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Bond no 9-New York Amber


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## clevercat

Jo Malone Amber and Lavender


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci - Guilty


----------



## StopHammertime

Xerjoff Gran Ballo. About to switch to Cologne of the Missions after my shower


----------



## sanmi

VS- bombshell


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James-Nirvana Black


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Pure Seduction


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart Night Jewel


----------



## pinky70

Tresor by lancome!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## BagLady14

Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## clevercat

La Perla


----------



## perlefine

Gucci Rush


----------



## StopHammertime

Guerlain Meteorites


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## StopHammertime

Miss Dior Cherie ~ old version


----------



## msdiene

Grand Neroli Cologne Absolu - by Atelier


----------



## RT1

Jo Malone.


----------



## pinky70

Happy heart by clinique~


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## umlm

Declaration- Cartier


----------



## FSUMOM

None but if I were it would be Ralph Lauren Romance. I have to have light fragrance.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## beekmanhill

Elixer des Merveilles


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

perfumista ave by bond no 9


----------



## StopHammertime

Un Jour a St Jean de Luz by Parfums et Senteurs du Pays Basque. That is a mouthful!!! Will be wearing this the next 2-3 weeks, perf Christmas scent


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Opium


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Coconut Passion


----------



## babysunshine

Chloe parfum.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## tanya devi

Byredo Sunday Cologne


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Le Labo Lys 41


----------



## dolllover

TM Alien


----------



## beekmanhill

Les Nuits d'Hadrien. by Annick Goutal.


----------



## smashinstyle

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle. &#127804;


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Laguna Beach


----------



## hisbabyangel

Jo malone english pear and freesia


----------



## beekmanhill

Montale Woods and Spices


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## 77renifer

DK Black Cashmere


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

robert piguet visa


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Silver Strand Beach


----------



## cyanidestyling

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Tarhls

Forever and Ever Dior


----------



## jen_sparro

DKNY Be Delicious London


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## louis lover

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## octopus17

La Perla EDP


----------



## cyanidestyling

Agent Provocateur L'Agent


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy-LoveSwept


----------



## QueenOfReal

My Burberry


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Plum Japonais


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF  Neroli


----------



## Tiny_T

Jimmy Choo


----------



## timelessbeauty

my burberry


----------



## sanmi

Coco noir.


----------



## ShoooSh

L'Occitane - Cherry Blossom


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bottega Veneta body cream.


----------



## Lena186

Tous touch 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## KayuuKathey

Cartier Baiser vole


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## StopHammertime

Vintage YSL Champagne.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Bulgari Jasmine Noir


----------



## sanmi

&#127804; Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## Fendi213

Zara With Love Intense. I bought this on a whim and I LOVE it, it reminds me of another perfume I've had before but I can't figure out which one.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## midniteluna

Juicy Couture Viva La Noir


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel Bois des Iles.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Fendi213

ZARA Femme.


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## dolllover

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## taniherd

Dkny myny


----------



## TLeela

Dkny be delicious (green one)


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## StopHammertime

Agonist Isis


----------



## carterazo

Tresor in Love


----------



## pond23

Indigo by Nest Perfumes (my new favorite)


----------



## 77renifer

Byredo Bal d'afrique


----------



## jen_sparro

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Love Spell


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Freckles1

Coco Chanel Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chane no5


----------



## StopHammertime

Xerjoff Gran Ballo.


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Ponte Vecchio  W fragranza suprema


----------



## beekmanhill

Bigarade Concentree Frederic Malle


----------



## c0uture

Chloe EDP


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## MrsTGreen

Freckles1 said:


> Coco Chanel Noir



Love this. On my Xmas wish list!!


----------



## pinky70

Chanel coco madamosielle~


----------



## lvuittonaddict

today i am wearing one of my all time favorite- holy grail- perfumes. i had actually sort of forgotten about it lately.

Hermes Ambre Narguille


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19COLOR]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## beekmanhill

lvuittonaddict said:


> today i am wearing one of my all time favorite- holy grail- perfumes. i had actually sort of forgotten about it lately.
> 
> Hermes Ambre Narguille



I love that one too.

Wearing Chanel no 22.


----------



## Shopmore

Tom Ford Velvet Orchid


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## klynneann

Dolce & Gabana - Dolce


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

BPAL dorian


----------



## StopHammertime

Chanel Chance EDT


----------



## sanmi

Chloe


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Beige


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel Coco


----------



## sanmi

Coco noir.


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior


----------



## Birdonce

Thierry Mugler Angel - I use this most commonly but just started alternating with Hermes Le Jardin Sur Le Toit.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## ddeliciouz

annick goutal petite cherie


----------



## sansandy

Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## clevercat

La Perla


----------



## beekmanhill

clevercat said:


> La Perla



Serge Lutens Un Bois Vanille.  Wow, this has a big vanilla blast, maybe too much.  I haven't worn it for a while.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## octopus17

Aerin Evening Rose.


----------



## naninu

Sarah jessica parker&#128513;


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Marc Jacobs Daisy.
Today-Elizabeth & James  Nirvana Black


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart Night Jewel..


----------



## StopHammertime

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## pinky70

marc jacobs daisy fresh


----------



## Bitten

Narciso


----------



## beekmanhill

Must by Cartier


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL-Opium


----------



## sanmi

Burberry brit


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## c0uture

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Initial EDP


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain Vol de Nuit


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## jen_sparro

Stella McCartney Stella Summer 2013


----------



## Janesfashion19

Paco Rabanne Lady Million


Janesfashion19.com


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Jo Malone Tuberose Angelica


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Muguet Blanc


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## pursejunkie101

Prada Candy


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Tom Ford Velvet Orchid


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## coconutsboston

Stella


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## StopHammertime

Lolita Lempicka by Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## 77renifer

Poeme Lancome


----------



## meg_in_blue

"Si" from Armani!!!  Just outstanding!!!!


----------



## pinky70

Gucci guilty


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## beekmanhill

Anima Dulcis by Arquiste


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

i love ny for all by bond no 9


----------



## perlefine

Gucci Rush


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## beekmanhill

J'Adore sample.


----------



## smileglu

Lanvin Jeanne


----------



## MrsTGreen

Victoria Secret Scandalous


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Amber Romance


----------



## StopHammertime

Angel Eau Sucree


----------



## beekmanhill

Londinium by Molton Brown.   I had decided to sell this, then sprayed it one more time, and like it a lot.  I'll have to think about it.  I just have too many fragrances and in spite of my best attempts, I end up buying more.   It is my weakness.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## pinky70

D AND G light blue


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## StopHammertime

Xerjoff Bouquet Ideale


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## forever.elise

Chopard "Wish"


----------



## pinky70

*Tory Burch*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle.


----------



## ScottyGal

GAP - Dream


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## ClassicBeautee

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Beige


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## ssocialitex

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Burberry


----------



## Samia

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt, my current favorite.


----------



## StopHammertime

Bond #9 Scent of Peace.


----------



## cartographical

Hermès Un Jardin en Méditerranée today.


----------



## Bitten

cartographical said:


> Hermès Un Jardin en Méditerranée today.


 
Oh this is one of my absolute favourites!!  

Van Cleef Muguet Blanc for me today


----------



## MrsTGreen

Victoria Secret Scandalous


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor &#128526;


----------



## loves

yesterday eau de charlotte edp. i need another trip to paris to stock up!

jo malone fig & cassis today


----------



## fendifemale

VS bombshell


----------



## pinky70

Elizabeth arden green tea


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 Pure Perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## clevercat

Samia said:


> Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt, my current favorite.




It's lovely, isn't it? I was really 'meh' when I first sprayed it, but a couple of hours later it was beautiful.
I am wearing Lush Snow Fairy today, in keeping with the season.


----------



## sanmi

&#128525; Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## StopHammertime

Vintage YSL Champagne


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## beekmanhill

Teint de Neige.


----------



## clinkenwar

By Kilian Criminal of Love


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## lovely64

This.


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## nina1988

Incanto shine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## mariechin1234

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Marey

Carven - my current fragrance love.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Armani Code


----------



## misscocktail

Sì by Armani


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## montana_patina

Gucci Guilty


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Operasoprano1

Viva La Juicy- Juicy Couture


----------



## StopHammertime

Bond #9 scent of peace


----------



## Fendi213

YSL Black Opium


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy- Loveswept


----------



## misscocktail

Only Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse, no other perfume needed with this magical scented treasure! &#128516;


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Amber Romance


----------



## orledanirt

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay &#128522;


----------



## clevercat

Lush Snow Fairy


----------



## FetishDiva

Britney Spears --Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## c0uture

Chloe EDP


----------



## pinky70

Tom Ford neroli portofino


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Barefootbaby

Guerlain L'Heure Bleue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret  Love Spell fragrance mist.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## beekmanhill

Jour de Fete.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> Victoria Secret  Love Spell fragrance mist.


 
This again..


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## jess236

Prada Candy


----------



## Tallulahbell

Jo Mallone pomegranate noir


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Hermès Cuir d'Ange


----------



## pinky70

Prada candy


----------



## tatertot

B. Balenciaga


----------



## sanmi

Guilty by Gucci


----------



## jayjo

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## 77renifer

Miss Dior Le Parfum


----------



## coconutsboston

Philosophy Lovesoft


----------



## Lucindawray

Beautiful Estee Lauder


----------



## petite_chic

Vanille Abricot - Comptoir Sud Pacifique


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## beekmanhill

Caron Tabac Blond parfum.   This is probably my favorite leather scent.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## cyanidestyling

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## pinky70

*Ralph Lauren Romance*


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach today.


----------



## bella601

Viktor Rolf - Bon Bon


----------



## sanmi

&#127804; Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## missyjamie

Victoria secret eua so SEXY!


----------



## Essia

Narciso Rodriguez Eau De Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## bunnyr

Chanel coco mademoiselle edt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> &#127804; Chanel coco mademoiselle.



This


----------



## dlina03

Hermes Ambre Narguile


----------



## pinky70

lancome tresor


----------



## LovestheLouis

Coco


----------



## spylove22

my burberry


----------



## lil_peanut

Viktor Rolf- Flower Bomb (Just got a fresh bottle for xmas, yay!)


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Essia

Paloma Picasso (original version).


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove amber oud


----------



## c0uture

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## nfrancis12

Chanel Chance!


----------



## pukasonqo

marc jacobs dot


----------



## Fendi213

Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no5.


----------



## Marey

Le Parfum de Therese - Frederic Malle


----------



## msdiene

Longing for summer, and wearing Chanel Christalle EDT.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL-Opium.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jour d'Hermes.


----------



## jen_sparro

Valentino Valentina Aqua Floreale


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## ScottyGal

Vivienne Westwood - Let It Rock


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## pinky70

bvlgari omnia coral


----------



## beekmanhill

Cartier Panthere


----------



## StopHammertime

Lolita Lempicka by Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## SheisBlushing

Chanel Noir


----------



## Barefootbaby

Divine L'ame Soeur


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## honey_bunny

Marc Jacobs Eau So Fresh


----------



## applelee

chanel chance


----------



## pinky70

Gucci guilty


----------



## mspiggie

Marc jacobs honey.. love it


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle. &#127804;


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Serge Lutens Daim Blond


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Acqua Di Parma Acqua Nobile Iris...bad I didn't love it on me maybe due to the Iris in it  I'll give it another try.


I smelled Thierry Mugler's Angel while I was on the street yesterday and I thought it's time to wear it again today.... love this one although I don't want to wear it quiet often


----------



## thay

My Burberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jimmy Choo - smells so clean!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## pinky70

tory  burch


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## pond23

Nest "Indigo"


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## MahoganyQT

Burberry


----------



## beekmanhill

Le Labo Labdanum 18


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## catthinkin

posion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret fragrance mist-love spell.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## clu13

sanmi said:


> Chanel Coco mademoiselle




Me too


----------



## perlefine

Victoria's Secret Sheer Love Mist


----------



## pinkbelles

Philosophy - Amazing Grace


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## roses5682

burberry Body


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black.
Today- Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5.


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle - L'eau D'hiver


----------



## mspiggie

Chloe


----------



## Cherry44

Jo Malone


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## imum

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## beekmanhill

Bond Chinatown.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Neroli


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## Nona.V

Tommy Girl by Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## jen_sparro

DKNY Delicious New York


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Burberry Body


----------



## janice

Chocomania by The Body Shop


----------



## c0uture

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no5.


----------



## Chrismis

Creed: Fiorentina with Spring Mountain Water


----------



## pinky70

trolley-dolly said:


> burberry body


+1


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Pink sugar


----------



## MahoganyQT

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## SummerMango

Flower Bomb by Viktor Rolf


----------



## Asbogirl

After the atrocious murders in Paris yesterday, perhaps we should all be wearing that 1970s Revlon fragrance, CHARLIE.
Nous sommes Charlie.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## beekmanhill

Wearing 1905 from Detaille, a lovely old fashioned fragrance from a wonderful French house.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jo Malone Sea Salt & Wood Sage


----------



## StopHammertime

Xerjoff bouquet ideale


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

English Laundry. It's my favorite right now.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel No19 poudre


Today ESteé Lauder PC Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## aisabella

yesterday - flowerbomb
today - see by chloe, my new favorite!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Wearing Chanel Chance for work today, flying to Sydney


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## pinky70

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black.


----------



## pinky70

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Wearing Chanel Chance for work today, flying to Sydney



Enjoy your trip !


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Amber Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell fragrance mist.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily


----------



## zestylemons

Coco Chanel, my new favourite signature scent


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco mademoiselle


----------



## octopus17

Carven Le Parfum.


----------



## pinky70

Gucci guilty


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## purseprincess32

Tiffany Truste


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## clevercat

Jo Malone Pomegranite Noir


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Santal Blush


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## StopHammertime

Lolita Lempicka L'eau en blanc.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove diaghilev


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel No19 poudre


Today wanted a more flowery scent in the winter lol Nobile 1942 Castadiva Fragranza Suprema YUM!


----------



## saira1214

clevercat said:


> Jo Malone Pomegranite Noir


That sounds lovely. I've been meaning to try Jo Malone.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## pinky70

Gucci Flora


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco mademoiselle


----------



## c0uture

Chloe EDP


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## beekmanhill

Le Labo Labdanum 18


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Elizabeth and James Nirvana White
Today-Philosophy Loveswept


----------



## cartographical

Nothing today, but wore D&G L'Imperatrice yesterday!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Victoria Secret Scandalous


----------



## amadea88

Calvin Klein Euphoria Gold


----------



## pinky70

Elizabeth Arden green tea


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday:  Burberry Body
Today: B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop - White Musk Smoky Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## lovemybabes

Flower Bomb


----------



## Meeka41

Chanel chance&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor &#128526;


----------



## pinky70

Lancôme miracle


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## carterazo

Creed Imperial Millesime


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## daphneroberts

Si by Giorgio Armani! This is totally not something I would usually go for but I am loving it as a winter scent!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## clevercat

La Perla


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## meakelley

Folle de Joie


----------



## amadea88

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## Jennifer555

Victoria Secret Angel Gold


----------



## pinky70

jimmy choo


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Bentley1

Burberry-My Burberry


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell fragrance mist.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## nfrancis12

Victoria Secret Very Sexy


----------



## EmeraldCity02

Flowerbomb by Viktor and Rolf


----------



## Sophieselt

-I'm new to this thread--I usually stay on the purse site-

I am trying Hermes Ambre Narguille--It's ok but I think I like my Bond No9 Nuits de Noho better!


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## MrsTGreen

Victoria Secret Scandalous


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## mashedpotato

Am wearing Elizabeth Arden Green Tea now with their body lotion and used the shower foam this morning. Smells yummy.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels  Birmane  (just tried it on for the first time today.  I could only smell it just after I put on. Seemed nice, but didn't really get to enjoy it. Will try it again...


----------



## mspiggie

Burberry  Brit


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious (again!)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## nfrancis12

DOLCE & GABBANA - Dolce


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## beekmanhill

Helmut Lang


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## clevercat

hotshot said:


> La Perla




Me too! My favourite fragrance.


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior this morning but it wore off now so I just applied Prada Candy


----------



## Hannah.C

Viktor & Rolf Bonbon


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt


----------



## nygrl

Tom Ford Black Orchid.


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## mashedpotato

Wish by chopard. It has this comforting sweet bakery scent of powdery sugary mix of toffee, caramel and vanilla.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Thursday Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## pinky70

EmeraldCity02 said:


> Flowerbomb by Viktor and Rolf


Thursday wore it ,today might be coach poppy


----------



## LVoed

Armani Prive - Rose d'Arabe


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance


----------



## Linz379

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## beekmanhill

Ambra di Venezia.   A sweet comfort scent.


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Diptyque Eau Duelle


----------



## Coronet

Vercace - Crystal Noir EDP


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel No19 poudre


Today Ponte Vecchio W fragranza suprema


----------



## sanmi

VS- bombshell


----------



## tatertot

B. Balenciaga today


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Esau Fraiche


----------



## purseprincess32

Friday YSL-Opium


----------



## Pollie-Jean

M. Kors - Sexy Amber


----------



## pinky70

Chanel chance


----------



## beekmanhill

Lancome Cuir de Lancome


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Meeka41

Livia1 said:


> Chanel no.19 pure perfume




I want to buy this but I have to get it online.......please tell me how it smells


----------



## pinky70

Coach love


----------



## StopHammertime

Joop! All About Eve


----------



## sanmi

Chanel -coco mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane (I put on more today and it lasted the day.  Such a delightful soft scent for colder weather.)


----------



## indi3r4

Burberry brit rhythm


----------



## amadea88

Diptique Philosykos


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

Meeka41 said:


> I want to buy this but I have to get it online.......please tell me how it smells




It smells divine which is why it is my signature fragrance 
Ok, so if you're interested in this perfume you probably already have an idea what it smells like ... I would say, the best way to know if you like a perfume is to try it on and by that I don't mean going to a store and spray it on but instead be able to get up in the morning and put it on after you shower, then see how it works on you throughout the day and even for several days.
So what I do is I find a sample. You can find some at evilbay or at theperfumedcourt etc.


----------



## Meeka41

Livia1 said:


> It smells divine which is why it is my signature fragrance
> Ok, so if you're interested in this perfume you probably already have an idea what it smells like ... I would say, the best way to know if you like a perfume is to try it on and by that I don't mean going to a store and spray it on but instead be able to get up in the morning and put it on after you shower, then see how it works on you throughout the day and even for several days.
> So what I do is I find a sample. You can find some at evilbay or at theperfumedcourt etc.




Thank you &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## beekmanhill

Meeka41 said:


> Thank you &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


Heure Exquise by Annick Goutal (has some similarities to Chanel no 19)


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady...Frederic Malle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## dlina03

Prada Candy as well


----------



## pinky70

sweetpea83 said:


> marc jacobs lola.


+1


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco mademoiselle


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## mashedpotato

Bright Crystal By Gianni Versace For Women Eau De Toilette


----------



## beekmanhill

Straight to Heaven, by Killian.


----------



## roses5682

Burberry Body.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Fendi213

YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

Lancome miracle


----------



## amadea88

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## pinky70

Michael Kors white..love it


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Marieloves

Bottega Veneta, love it on colder days


----------



## beekmanhill

Marieloves said:


> Bottega Veneta, love it on colder days



I love Bottega Veneta too.   Today I'm wearing Cuir Beluga by Guerlain, another nice leather scent.


----------



## Linz379

YSL - elle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## mashedpotato

Dkny Be Delicious By Donna Karan For Women. Eau De Parfum Green


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## klynneann

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## princesspig

Clinique Wrappings


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs-Daisy
Today Vera Wang Princess


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## roundandround

2 days of Esteé Lauder PC Tuberose Gardenia
2 days of Chanel Chance Tendre
Tomorrow would be Chanel No19 Poudre


----------



## dlina03

Dkny cashmere


----------



## amadea88

Jo Malone pomegranate


----------



## mashedpotato

Vera Wang Princess by Vera Wang EDT


----------



## StopHammertime

Britney Spears midnight fantasy


----------



## pinky70

Coach Poppy


----------



## lvlouis

Coach Love


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Gucci - Guilty


----------



## pinky70

Lancôme miracle


----------



## carterazo

Livia1 said:


> Chanel no.19



Me too!


----------



## Bentley1

Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## roundandround

Acqua di Parma Acqua Nobile Iris


----------



## deltalady

The last spray of my Dior Miss Dior


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Black Opium


----------



## pinky70

Burberry brit


----------



## montana_patina

Chanel No. 5


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## TokyoBound

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Nil


----------



## pukasonqo

coco mademoiselle


----------



## minami

Chloe roses


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## roundandround

Estée Laude Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## pinky70

Estée lauder beautiful


----------



## beekmanhill

Lothair by Penhaligon


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## beekmanhill

Musc Ravageur by Frederic Malle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady Frederic Malle


----------



## bella601

Agent Provocateur- Fatale &#128525;


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle. &#127804;


----------



## pinky70

Michael kors white


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## princesspig

Givenchy - Dahlia Noir


----------



## clevercat

Chloe Love Story. I can't tell the difference between this and Issey Miyake.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5..


----------



## pinky70

Faith hill


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## deltalady

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Iluvbags

Bond No 9 Chinatown


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## dlina03

See by Chloe


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Amber Romance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## cdu

Chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## StopHammertime

Xerjoff Gran Ballo


----------



## klynneann

Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret fragrance mist-Love Spell.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday YSL-Opium
Today-Philosophy LoveSwept


----------



## shopping247

Yesterday - Annick Goutal Un D'Orage
Today - Tom Ford Jasmin Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## dlina03

Prada candy


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay


----------



## Livia1

carterazo said:


> Chanel No 19




me too


----------



## beekmanhill

L'Artisan Navigateur.   This is a great comfort scent on a cold day.   I'm not sure they produce it anymore.


----------



## dlina03

Hermes


----------



## SummerMango

Flower Bomb by Viktor Rolf as always &#128144;


----------



## darlinga

My Burberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## cheidel

Versace Noir......love it, my signature fragrance!


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## SHHMOM

Chanel no.5


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana-Black


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Bois des Iles


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## misscocktail

Sì, Armani


----------



## seton

i was in the Orla Kiely store so tried her perfume today. A bit too cloying for me.


----------



## pmburk

Bottega Veneta Knot


----------



## c0uture

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## amadea88

See by Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## pinky70

chanel chance


----------



## krism805

Nest Wasabi Pear


----------



## lenarmc

Tokyo Milk Dark in Renegade


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## misswanderlust

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## mondaay

Juicy couture viva la juicy


----------



## pinky70

Burberry


----------



## beekmanhill

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## roundandround

2 days of Chanel Mademoiselle parfum
On the 3rd day of Nobile 1942 Pontevecchio W fragranza suprema today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## c0uture

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## pinky70

Clinique happy


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Amber Romance


----------



## Livia1

quelques fleurs


----------



## beekmanhill

Frapin 1270


----------



## Esquared72

Love Kills Slowly - Ed Hardy


----------



## deltalady

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## rutabaga

Stella McCartney Stella


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret _Love Spell_ fragrance mist.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## pinky70

sanmi said:


> Chanel Coco Mademoiselle




Me too.


----------



## Tiny_T

Fendi L'ACQUAROSSA


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James White Nirvana


----------



## sass000

Victoria's Secret Heavenly


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## miss_zucchini

Chloe' original


----------



## bonelda

Prescriptive Calyx


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Vera Wang Princess.




This


----------



## pinky70

Chanel chance


----------



## Esquared72

Versace Woman


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Love Spell


----------



## Esquared72

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

coach poppy flower eau-de-parfum spray..


----------



## klynneann

Still wearing Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb--I'm on a mission to use this up.


----------



## sansandy

Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## perlefine

Gucci Rush, I want to use it up before spring


----------



## thay

Bal d'Afrique - byredo


----------



## jess236

Prada Candy


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## MrsTGreen

Victoria Secret Passionate Kisses


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Linz379

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## rutabaga

sampling Atelier Cologne Pomelo Paradis


----------



## perlefine

Victoria's Secret Sheer Love


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## roses5682

Burberry Body


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Coconut Passion


----------



## Alana8631

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## sanmi

coach poppy flower eau-de-parfum spray.


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## egak

Marc Jacobs - Honey


----------



## beekmanhill

Encens Mythique D'Orient Guerlain.  Just broke my ban and treated myself to a bottle.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## manpursefan

Dolce & Gabbana The One Gentleman


----------



## ScottyGal

Vivienne Westwood - Let It Rock


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no5 Sensual Elixir.


----------



## roundandround

2 days Thierry Mugler Angel
Today Chanel No19 poudre


----------



## c0uture

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## TaraP

Elizabeth & James - Nirvana Black


----------



## clinkenwar

By Kilian Kisses Don't Lie


----------



## KayuuKathey

Vince Camuto Amore


----------



## StevenDaniel

Bond For Her (Saks Exclusive)


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## pinky70

DIOR- jadore


----------



## lvuittonaddict

jo malone peony & blush suede


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## chic chic

Chloe EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy- LoveSwept


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Fendi213

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume.


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## SummerMango

Burberry Body


----------



## misstrine85

Zarko Perfumes Oud'Ish


----------



## Linz379

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Beige


----------



## beekmanhill

L&#8217;Ambre des Merveilles Hermes


----------



## jen_sparro

Valentino Valentina Aqua Floreale


----------



## pinky70

Marc Jacobs lola


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel - Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Iluvbags

Bond No 9 Queens. Love it but the longevity is poor. Does not last


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Cranberry Splash


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## klynneann

Giorgio Armani si. I keep going back to this one.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday Moods by Krizia
Today Chanel No 19


----------



## nachtfalter

YSL - Black Opium


----------



## amadea88

Chloe Love Story


----------



## pinky70

amadea88 said:


> Chloe Love Story



Me too ..love it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## klynneann

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## pinky70

Sandalwood oil ..


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop - White Musk Smoky Rose


----------



## thay

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Tuned83

Creed green asian tea


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## klynneann

Jo Malone - Pomegranate Noir (Spicy! )


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain  Encens Mythique d'Orient


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Acqua di Parma Iris


Today Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Victoria Secret Love Addict


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no5 Sensual Elixir..


----------



## pinky70

Michael kors sexy amber


----------



## Lena186

thay said:


> coco mademoiselle




+1


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Pure Seduction


----------



## Linz379

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain  Songe d'un Bois d'Ete, sample.  This is a wonderful leather scent and I love leather scents.  The leather is perhaps too intense for me to wear it frequently so I doubt I'll invest in a bottle.  Wish Guerlain made 50ml of these scents.


----------



## coconutsboston

Juliette Has a Gun - Mad Madame


----------



## pinky70

Lovestruck by Vera Wang


----------



## shopping247

Lys Mediterranee by Frederic Malle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## thay

Clive Christian - "L" love for women


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Black Nirvana


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Plum Japonais


----------



## katarzyna_amour

Chance by Chanel


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de toilette


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui - Dolly


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Terry de Gunzburg Ombre Mercure


Today just the Chanel Coco Mademoiselle fresh body cream for a change


----------



## beekmanhill

guerlain encens mythique d'orient


----------



## Thandie

Armani Prive Rose d'Arabie


----------



## Pjsproul

Estée Lauder white linen &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy LoveSwept


----------



## lenie

Love Story by Chloe. My Valentine's  Day gift.


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## beekmanhill

Patou Sira des Indes


----------



## libertygirl

Diptyque - Eau Rose


----------



## CleopatraSelene

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## Linz379

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Alia24

SOTD
Profumum Roma Dulcis in Fundo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle.


----------



## pinky70

Narciso rodrigez for her


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James White Nirvana


----------



## KayuuKathey

Prada Infusion D'Iris


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Teint de Neige


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Alia24

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Eau Duelle by Diptyque


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret fragrance mist-Love Spell.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

Versace Crystal Noir! What a beautiful perfume. Best thing is that it is sold on Fragrance Direct for half the RRP the website is genuine as I have ordered loads of perfumes on there and compared them to the real deal and they are genuinely the same &#128522;


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

However it is currently out of stock on fragrance direct.. All beauty have it on offer also. They also sell genuine discounted perfumes &#128522;


----------



## msdiene

lovemeagoodbag said:


> Eau Duelle by Diptyque



You smell great!  I love this one.

I'm wearing Chanel Bel Respiro...trying to will Spring to arrive early.


----------



## Bentley1

Burberry My Burberry


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors-Island


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Love Spell


----------



## Linz379

YSL - Elle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Cuir d'Ange


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Chanel Coco mademoiselle.




This


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## shopping247

Yesterday: Marc Jacobs
Today: Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Sweetface101

Le Labo  Another 13


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie


----------



## Iluvbags

Kenzo Le Parfum


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Coconut Passion


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Esquared72

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Paris Rebel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## dlina03

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Thierry Mugler- Angel


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## sanmi

Burberry brit


----------



## pinky70

Tory Burch


----------



## carterazo

Creed Imperial Millesime


----------



## Linz379

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## SummerMango

Burberry Body


----------



## Sunna

Chanel-Beige


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## klynneann

Jo Malone nectarine blossom and honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## beekmanhill

Annick Goutal Heure Exquise


----------



## roundandround

Diana Vreeland Simply Divine -it really is!


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Black Saffron


----------



## amadea88

Chloe Roses de Chloe


----------



## Iluvbags

Bond No 9 Chinatown


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Silver Strand Beach


----------



## Mediana

Hermes - Un Jardin En Mediterranee


----------



## kikikaboom

Mermaid Perfümes - Mermaid No. 1


----------



## SummerMango

Burberry Brit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## clevercat

Balmain Jolie Madame.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Love Spell


----------



## roundandround

roundandround said:


> Diana Vreeland Simply Divine -it really is!




This again for today


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Cranberry Splash


----------



## sanmi

&#127881; Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Back to Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane.  I'm really loving this perfume.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Coconut Passion


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## purseprincess32

Today Vera Wang Princess
Yesterday Issey Miyake L'Eau d Issey


----------



## amadea88

Diptique Philosykos


----------



## shopping247

Serge Lutens Fleurs D'Oranger


----------



## perlefine

Victoria's Secret Sheer Love


----------



## sanmi

Chloe perfume


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy LoveSwept


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## amadea88

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Miss Dior - Cherie




This


----------



## amadea88

Jo Malone Grapefruit


----------



## songofthesea

jo Malone blue agava and cocoa...delicious! I love that her frangances can be layered, too....


----------



## lenarmc

I tried on Chanel Coco Eau de Parfum.  My husband likes it so I love it.


----------



## shes_dramatic

Ferragamo Signorina Eleganza


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Coconut Passion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## KayuuKathey

L'Artisan Parfumeur La Chasse aux Papillons


----------



## shopping247

Donna Karan Gold


----------



## LVk8

Chanel Allure


----------



## purseprincess32

Issey Miyake


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## krysiunia

With Love, Hillary Duff + Kiehl's Musk Oil


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## sanmi

Lancome poeme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## BagLadyEsq

Bond No. 9 Signature


----------



## frenchiefan

Yohji Yamamoto


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret fragrance mist-Love Spell.


----------



## pinky70

Elizabeth and James black nirvana


----------



## Linz379

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## octopus17

Une Nuit a Bali - Le Parfum.


----------



## Adrianae726

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## coconutsboston

SJP Lovely.  I really wish this wasn't discontinued - it really is a "lovely" fragrance.


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## makup

Coco Chanel. My favorite, comforting to me.


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Jill.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## AvidAquarius

Vanilla Musk by COTY

A warm scent


----------



## Colonia

Ma Dame by Jean Paul Gaultier


----------



## beekmanhill

Back to Black by Killian.


----------



## Love Of My Life

My Sin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## clevercat

Balmain Jolie Madame (again)


----------



## roundandround

2 days of Chanel No19 Poudre 


Today back to Diana Vreeland Simply Divine


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Jersey


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## amadea88

Chloe Love Story


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain Songe d'un Bois d'Ete.   This is now my favorite scent.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## invisiblecities

Hermes Vanille Galante


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove diaghilev


----------



## sachina

Diorissimo


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## makup

Tom Ford White Patchouli


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## makup

Ysl opium


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana White
Today Issey Miyake


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Kasper1014

Bottega Veneta Knot Parfume


----------



## c0uture

Prada Candy Florale (So over the snow, can't wait for spring.. This scent reminds me of it)


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## shopping247

Annick Goutal Songes


----------



## CleopatraSelene

YSL Cinema


----------



## laguna92651

Kate Walsh Boyfriend -- it's my favorite.  Shame it's been discontinued, but I did buy a couple of bottles to stash away.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## thay

knot - Bottega Veneta


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## louisisluv

EL White Linen...all time fav!!


----------



## Bitten

Van Cleef & Arpels Gardenia Petale


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## CleopatraSelene

DKNY Green


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Issey Miyake
Today Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Paris Rebel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang - Princess


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb. I'm on a quest to use this up.


----------



## RackFanatic

1932, Les Exclusifs de Chanel


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## pinky70

Elizabeth and James  Nirvana white


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Amber Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## lvlouis

Coach love


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## c0uture

Elizabeth & James Nirvana White and Nirvana Black together!


----------



## krissa

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison from Dior


----------



## cchiu012

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique


----------



## amadea88

Comes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## pinky70

Marc Jacobs amber


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy Loveswept


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Pjsproul

Stella McCartney


----------



## roundandround

Pjsproul said:


> Stella McCartney




Love to try this one next time. Lovely scent for sure.




-----------------------------


2 days of Estee Lauder PC Tuberose Gardenia


Today Nobile 1942 Pontevecchio W


----------



## sanmi

*Rose De Chloé*


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## Bitten

VCA Gardenia Petale


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

My Sin.. an old classic that I am liking again


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Volutes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de toilette


----------



## pinky70

Estée Lauder beautiful


----------



## msdiene

Annick Goutal Le Jasmin


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison from Dior.


----------



## coconutsboston

Dolce


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## pond23

Nest Fragrances EDP in Indigo


----------



## LoVeinLA

Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Pjsproul

Estée Lauder white linen ... An old favourite of mine crisp and fresh


----------



## c0uture

Pravda Candy Florale


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday and today-  Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## jess236

Chanel Chance eau tendre


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 Pure Perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell Fragrance mist.


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## sanmi

Issey Miyake's L'eau d'Issey


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## deamongirl

elizabeth arden green tea


----------



## thay

knot - bottega veneta


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel No19 poudre


Today Diana Vreeland Simply Divine


----------



## shopping247

Serge Lutens A la nuit


----------



## msdiene

Chanel Les Exclusifs line - Bel Respiro


----------



## adm41

Flowerbomb by Victor & Rolf


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Miracle


----------



## Bitten

VCA Muguet Blanc


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Weekend shopper

YSL- Black Opium


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Issey Miyake
Today Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison - Dior


----------



## carterazo

Creed Imperial Millessime


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## Lanymara

Miss Dior Eau de Toilette


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel Allure Sensuelle - my signature scent


----------



## ChanelMama

Yesterday - Chanel Chance
Today - Prada Candy Florale


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Coconut Passion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## sanmi

Gucci - Guilty


----------



## maiiam

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## roundandround

Lol so many Chance users today

Me too Chanel Chance eau tendre


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Emporio Armani She
Today: Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé


----------



## amadea88

Diptique Philosykos


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Amber Romance


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## sanmi

Guilty by Gucci


----------



## SummerMango

Flower Bomb[emoji253]


----------



## pinky70

Tom ford velvet orchid


----------



## maiiam

My Burberry


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Love Spell


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## nwhite

Byredo Mojave Ghost


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Cranberry Splash


----------



## pinky70

Chanel coco


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dries Van Noten par Frederic Malle


----------



## Cherry44

Tom Ford cafe rose


----------



## ScottyGal

Estee Lauder - Modern Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## sanmi

Coco chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## midniteluna

Oh La La by Juicy Couture


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## jamlovesc

Jo malone nectarine blossom and honey


----------



## dangerouscurves

Flower Bomb by Viktor and Rolf.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## amadea88

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Lancôme miracle




This


----------



## carterazo

Ceed Imperial Millesime


----------



## Tarhls

D&G L'Impertrice


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Pure Seduction


----------



## Ambrielle

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## pinky70

Tom Ford velvet orchid


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance
Today Tory Burch Tory Burch


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## dia

Terracotta by Guerlain


----------



## lvlouis

Tory burch


----------



## princesspig

Nuxe Prodigieux le parfum


----------



## amadea88

Jo Malone Grapefruit


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Pure Seduction


----------



## purseburstz

L'Eau d'Issey Eau d'Ete


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Casta Diva


----------



## clevercat

Balmain Jolie Madame


----------



## roses5682

Burberry Body


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao - Eau de Parfum


----------



## taniherd

SJP Lovely


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## sanmi

Anna. sui dolly


----------



## Tarhls

Forever and ever Dior


----------



## SummerMango

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## ScottyGal

Estee Lauder - Modern Muse


----------



## sanmi

Fancy Love by Jessica Simpson.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Issey Miyake


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## amadea88

Guerrlain Vetiver


----------



## sanmi

Gucci - Envy Me..


----------



## amadea88

Chloe Love Story


----------



## Weekend shopper

Angel


----------



## sanmi

Lancome miracle


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir


----------



## bunnyr

Ralph Lauren blue


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Daisy


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black
Today Tory Burch Tory Burch


----------



## amadea88

Comes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## StopHammertime

Angel Eau Sucree


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5.


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## maggielong

coco mademoiselle


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison by Dior


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - PureDKNY


----------



## LVoed

Jo Malone's Wood, Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain - Guerlinade.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Briann

Flowerbomb Victor&Rolf


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco mademoiselle.


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## PorscheGirl

My Burberry


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison from Dior.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

Prada candy [emoji7]


----------



## misscocktail

YSL Paris [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## missmustard

Narciso Rodríguez L'Eau


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure.


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5..


----------



## roundandround

Diana Vreeland Simply Divine


----------



## perlefine

Victoria's Secret Victoria


----------



## aisabella

Tommy girl


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday was a cold day:  Chanel No 19
Today was a warm day: Chanel Chance Eau Tendre There's a Chanel for every occasion.


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy &#128149;


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Fifth Avenue NYC


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Beige


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Commes des Garcons Serpentine


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## pukite

My fragrance today is Hugo Boss Femme


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## sanmi

Rosabotanica by BALENCIAGA


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## pinky70

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - PureDKNY


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black
Today Vera Wang Princess


----------



## beekmanhill

I sampled the new Misia by Chanel today.  At first I was very put off by the sharp violet top notes, and almost wanted to wash my wrist.  But as it developed, I found it softly elegant and powdery.  It has a bit of the old fashioned violet rose combination about it,  but I don't feel it is "old lady" at all.  I love it and five hours later I am sniffing my wrist.  I think I might buy this one.


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver


----------



## thay

chanel #5 - eau première


----------



## carterazo

beekmanhill said:


> I sampled the new Misia by Chanel today.  At first I was very put off by the sharp violet top notes, and almost wanted to wash my wrist.  But as it developed, I found it softly elegant and powdery.  It has a bit of the old fashioned violet rose combination about it,  but I don't feel it is "old lady" at all.  I love it and five hours later I am sniffing my wrist.  I think I might buy this one.




Sounds delightful.  I will try to get my hands on a sample.


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path for some softness on another cold day.


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle..


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Love Of My Life

Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James White Nirvana


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## roundandround

3 days testing Mona di Orio Nuit Noir


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## jess236

Prada Candy


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## pinky70

Burberry sheer


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## klynneann

Bond No. 9 Brooklyn


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no5 Sensual Elixir.


----------



## perlefine

Victoria's Secret Victoria


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## sanmi

Fancy Love by Jessica Simpson.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## Asbogirl

Forest Essentials (an Indian ayurvedic premium brand, part owned by Estee Lauder). Wearing Jasmine & Saffron today. Love the Oudh & Green Tea too. They have shop airside at Bombay International Airport.


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel Allure Sensuelle eau de parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch Tory Burch


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga


----------



## pinky70

Tom Ford velvet black orchid


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## petite_chic

Layering 2 Lancomes : Hypnose + La Nuit Tresor


----------



## PorscheGirl

Wearing Bottega Veneta's new fragrance The Knot because I keep it in my gym bag. Received a free sample with an order. But I wouldn't buy it - doesn't last at all.
If I get dressed at home I wear My Burberry. New fragrance. Slightly fruity but light and lasts all day.
Going to try to get a purse size next time I'm in the store.


----------



## SBundles17

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Linz379

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel Chance Eau Tendre 




today back to Mona di Orio Nuit Noir I'm addicted  lol


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## msdiene

Guerlain Terracotta Le Parfum


----------



## Esquared72

Prada Candy


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle.


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## StopHammertime

Angel Eau Sucree.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## taniherd

Pink Sugar Sensual


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## rutabaga

Diptyque L'Ombre dans L'Eau edt


----------



## pursejunkie101

J'adore


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison from Dior.


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs Daisy
Today Tory Burch Tory Burch


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta Le Parfum.


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## LoVeinLA

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Thierry Alien


----------



## pinky70

chloe


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Anna Sui dolly




This


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## i love louie

19flowers said:


> Chanel Chance eau Tendre




 I have a huge bottle !! [emoji106]


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel - No 5


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch


----------



## lvlouis

Kate Spade. Walk on air


----------



## sanmi

Chanel -!coco mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Valentino - Valentina Assoluto EDP Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## klynneann

Still with Bond No. 9 - Brooklyn.


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## Fendi213

Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay layered with Nectarine Blossom and Honey.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Tommy Girl.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Diana Vreeland Simply Divine


Today Chanel No.19 Poudre


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Tom Ford Noir de Noir


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Cranberry Splash


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder Pleasures


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## pinky70

Beautiful by Estee Lauder.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Pjsproul

I actually don't know it was a little sample my friend gave me it has no name on it and not a bottle I recognise .... But it's absolutely gorgeous .... Unfortunately my friend can't remember either !!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Anyone recognise the bottle ( I guess it's a miniature of full size ) ....??????

Thanks


----------



## Jeanek

Hanae Mori edt. This stuff is amazing!!! I got it as a sample. The first few times I sprayed it, I dismissed it. Then I started spraying it more and more and realized I'm in love. I just bought the full size!


----------



## Pjsproul

Jeanek said:


> Hanae Mori edt. This stuff is amazing!!! I got it as a sample. The first few times I sprayed it, I dismissed it. Then I started spraying it more and more and realized I'm in love. I just bought the full size!




Apologies but were you replying to my plea for the name of the perfume ???

Thank you


----------



## Jeanek

Pjsproul said:


> Apologies but were you replying to my plea for the name of the perfume ???
> 
> Thank you



No, sorry. I don't recognize the bottle. Good luck!


----------



## Pjsproul

Oh lol hope someone recognises it


----------



## StopHammertime

Pjsproul said:


> I actually don't know it was a little sample my friend gave me it has no name on it and not a bottle I recognise .... But it's absolutely gorgeous .... Unfortunately my friend can't remember either !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954235
> 
> 
> Anyone recognise the bottle ( I guess it's a miniature of full size ) ....??????
> 
> Thanks




Looks like Elizabeth Arden Untold. May be a flanker though. With minis it usually says on the bottom in tiny writing.


----------



## StopHammertime

pjsproul said:


> i actually don't know it was a little sample my friend gave me it has no name on it and not a bottle i recognise .... But it's absolutely gorgeous .... Unfortunately my friend can't remember either !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954235
> 
> 
> anyone recognise the bottle ( i guess it's a miniature of full size ) ....??????
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Pjsproul

StopHammertime said:


> View attachment 2954320




Wow I think you may be correct I will have to check it out !!! No writing what so ever on the bottle thank you so much


----------



## sanmi

Donna Karan - cashmere mist


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## princesspig

Escada Signature


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## dangerouscurves

Angel from Thierry Mugler.


----------



## pmburk

Annick Goutal Gardenia Passion - wanted something floral & spring-ish!


----------



## pursejunkie101

clinique happy...reminds me of summer


----------



## sanmi

Very Irresistible by Givenchy


----------



## amadea88

Jo Malone Grapefruit


----------



## pinky70

dangerouscurves said:


> angel from thierry mugler.



+1


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay


----------



## Pjsproul

Nothing as yet but it will either be chloe edp or chloe love story edp


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## klynneann

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## sanmi

Gucci - Envy Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret- Love Spell.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Passionate Kisses(Victoria Secret)


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Poeme


----------



## Pursefreak25

Jimmy Choo


----------



## pinky70

Tory Burch


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday - B&BW  Moonlight Path
Today- Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## lolabr89

klynneann said:


> Tom Ford Black Orchid


Absolutely love this scent!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Laguna Beach


----------



## Yuki85

Giorgio Armani - Si


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## klynneann

lolabr89 said:


> Absolutely love this scent!



It was my first try and I do like it very much!



Yuki85 said:


> Giorgio Armani - Si



This is my absolute fave right now though!


----------



## thay

Byredo - Bal d'Afrique


----------



## lolabr89

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5.


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## pinky70

Tory burch


----------



## Rina337

B. Balenciaga


----------



## Hirisa

Chanel Bois des Iles


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir..


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## Lovelybryant

Jo Malone orange blossom


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque Eau Duelle


----------



## thay

chanel N°22


----------



## amadea88

Chloe Love Story


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure.


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James White Nirvana


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## misscocktail

Paris by Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé.


----------



## amadea88

Comes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Monsoon


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Mona di Orio Nuit Noir


Today  ELPC Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## pmburk

Jo Malone Dark Amber & Ginger Lily


----------



## perlefine

Victoria's Secret Victoria


----------



## lolabr89

Jo Malone Dark Amber & Ginger Lily loving it lately.


----------



## msdiene

Guerlain Terracotta Le Parfum


----------



## purseprincess32

Si Giorgio Armani


----------



## ammpt0831

Penhaligon's Artemisia


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle.


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Laguna Beach


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## deltalady

Dyptiq Eau Duelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## sanmi

Rosabotanica by BALENCIAGA


----------



## diordesert99

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## KayuuKathey

Acqua Di Gioia Giorgio Armani


----------



## Isfahan

*Les Exclusifs de Chanel* - *31 rue Cambon*​

As I am new here I am not sure how many people will see this post.  However I just wanted to say I have been reading the posts on the forum since joining and I have never seen such a kind and friendly group of people on the internet.

Kind Regards,


Isfahan


----------



## Hirisa

Great scent choice, Isfahan. That's a lovely one. I don't think I've met a scent from the Exclusifs line that I didn't like. 

My scent of the day: Lorenzo Villoresi Teint de Neige


----------



## juzagal

Anna sui la nuit de boheme


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Lancôme Tresor




This..


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Laguna Beach


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## lilyjames

Christian Dior J'adore L'absolu Eau de Parfum Absolue Spray for Women
bestasrpics.gq/56/o.png


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana White
Today- Tory Burch


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No.19 poudre


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## Isfahan

*Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle* - *L'Eau d'Hiver*​



Hirisa said:


> Great scent choice, Isfahan. That's a lovely one. I don't think I've met a scent from the Exclusifs line that I didn't like.
> 
> My scent of the day: Lorenzo Villoresi Teint de Neige



Thank you for your comment I to am fond most if not all of the "Exclusifs" I have had the pleasure of trying.  I own several and they are outstanding scents.  

I must thank you again for your comment this is my first exchange with another "TPF" member and it's a nice welcome to the forum.

Kind Regards,

Isfahan


----------



## cassisberry

MMM Replica - Flower Market


----------



## LVoed

This week:
Monday: Madamoiselle EDP - Chanel
Tuesday: Un Jardin Sur Le Nil - Hermes
Today: Wood Sage and Sea Salt - Jo Malone (I was really eager to try out Jo Malone's Lime Basil and Mandrin shampoo and conditioner <no, I don't have the cologne> that I just got and found that a spritz of the WS&SS on my hair after that gave everything a whole new dimension!)
Tomorrow: Rose d'Arabie - Armani Prive or Jour d'Hermes Absolu - Hermes (Depending on the weather). 
Friday - Sunday... Time will tell


----------



## LVoed

Isfahan said:


> Thank you for your comment I to am fond most if not all of the "Exclusifs" I have had the pleasure of trying.  I own several and they are outstanding scents.
> 
> I must thank you again for your comment this is my first exchange with another "TPF" member and it's a nice welcome to the forum.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Isfahan



You have excellent taste Isfahan 
Khobi?


----------



## Isfahan

LVoed said:


> You have excellent taste Isfahan
> Khobi?



Thank you very much that is most kind of you to say so, you have fine taste in scents yourself. I hope you don't mind but I was going to ask you what the new Jo Malone scent smelled like to your nose?  I received a free sample from Jo Malone in the post but it was so tiny it wasn't worth using sadly.

Forgive my ignorance I could Google it but it would be wrong for me to pretend to know.  Is "Khobi" Farsi/Persian?  I say this because of my username. It would be logical for you to think I was Iranian or of Iranian descent I am not.

I read a lot about classical antiquity ancient Greece, Rome, Persia et al. I had always wanted to travel to Iran to visit many of the places I had read about and one of those places was Isfahan. As I had just recently read about the J&#257;meh Mosque of Isfah&#257;n and it looked incredible. Thus I chose Isfahan as my moniker and it sounded mysterious...

I'm sorry if I went a bit TMI there but I didn't want to deceive you in anyway, thank you for your time.

Best Wishes,

Isfahan


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Taylor White Diamonds.


----------



## carterazo

chanel Cristalle


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel - Chance


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel Allure Sensuelle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## Isfahan

*Christian Dior* - *Eau Sauvage* 

(Eau de Toilette)​
I've had to purchase a new bottle today.  I was emailed a discount code and a voucher arrived in the post; I received £30 off.  

I am looking for another summer fragrance if anyone could offer suggestions.  I am male for those of you who are unaware.  Thank you very much for your time.

Kind Regards,

Isfahan

Edit:

My other summer fragrances are normally vetivers of one kind or another and Chanel's "28 La Pausa".


----------



## sanmi

Shalimar by Guerlain.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## LOREBUNDE

My Burberry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## roundandround

Diana Vreeland Simply Divine yesterday and today


----------



## thay

Bottega Veneta Knot


----------



## Summer sunshine

Diptyque  Do son


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel.


----------



## msdiene

Chanel Bel Respiro


----------



## lolabr89

Chloe Love Story.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Les Parfums De Rosine - Un Zest De Rose

I bought myself a new bottle of Rose D'Ete from this company, and I spent an extra 25 euros on a sample set. This is one of the samples. I have to say it smells amazing. I can see myself having to buy just about every single perfume this company makes, they all smell so wonderful!


----------



## Isfahan

msdiene said:


> Chanel Bel Respiro



I love this scent and worse this yesterday. A great choice perfect for spring and summer. 



coachlover1000 said:


> Les Parfums De Rosine - Un Zest De Rose
> 
> I bought myself a new bottle of Rose D'Ete from this company, and I spent an extra 25 euros on a sample set. This is one of the samples. I have to say it smells amazing. I can see myself having to buy just about every single perfume this company makes, they all smell so wonderful!



Thank you for your comment I have been looking at this house and you have encouraged me to try the sample set.  You have my thanks; I hope you enjoy the rest of your samples.

Best Wishes,


Isfahan


----------



## Isfahan

*Les Exclusifs de Chanel* - *Eau de Cologne*​


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY -  Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## Hirisa

Serge Lutens Bas de Soie


----------



## pinky70

Green tea by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## prplhrt21

viktor and rolf flowerbomb


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs Daisy
Today Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## LVk8

Chanel Allure


----------



## sanmi

Lancome poeme


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel - Chance


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## SHHMOM

sanmi said:


> Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle.




Ditto


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## coconutsboston

My NY DKNY


----------



## Anna1

MM Replica "Beach Walk"


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Tobacco Oud


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy


----------



## lawandas

Bond No. 9 Park Avenue South


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## sanmi

Donna Karan - cashmere mist.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## Hurrem1001

Isfahan said:


> I love this scent and worse this yesterday. A great choice perfect for spring and summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your comment I have been looking at this house and you have encouraged me to try the sample set.  You have my thanks; I hope you enjoy the rest of your samples.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> 
> Isfahan



They are well worth trying. My favourite is the Rose D'Ete, but the others are simply amazing. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. Please let me know what you think of them when you get them, and which one is your personal favourite!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Les Parfums De Rosine -  Secrets De Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## thay

Bottega Veneta Knot


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower & Gooseberry mixed with Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## Hirisa

Parfumerie Generale Papyrus du Ciane


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Pure Seduction


----------



## CatePNW

Davidoff Cool Water Woman


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## thay

Byredo bal d'afrique


----------



## Hurrem1001

Les Parfums De Rosine - Roseberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## sanmi

Viktor and Rolf - flowerbomb


----------



## CatePNW

JLo Glo


----------



## Isfahan

coachlover1000 said:


> They are well worth trying. My favourite is the Rose D'Ete, but the others are simply amazing. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. Please let me know what you think of them when you get them, and which one is your personal favourite!



It will be my pleasure to thank you for taking the time to write me a message. 












*Le Labo* - *Vetiver 46 Body Lotion 

& 

Le Labo* - *Vetiver 46 Perfume Oil*​


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## BarbAga

Si


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## pinky70

Coco chanel


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## sanmi

coach poppy flower eau-de-parfum spray.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## taniherd

Vera Wang LoveStruck


----------



## thay

chanel - coromandel


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## pinky70

taniherd said:


> vera wang lovestruck


+1


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie


----------



## jen_sparro

Valentino Valentina Aqua Floreale


----------



## vanilla rooibos

D&G The One... But I'm pretty over it. :/


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel n5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## thay

chanel les exclusifs - 1932


----------



## Isfahan

*Les Exclusifs de Chanel* - *Eau de Cologne*​
I wear perfume for myself and have had this for years but for some reason this is becoming a hit this year.

Isfahan


----------



## sanmi

Shalimar by Guerlain.


----------



## Hirisa

Heeley Sel Marin


----------



## pinky70

Love story by chloe.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jil Sander StyleEssence. I love this perfume. Very classy.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - PureDKNY


----------



## misstrine85

Acqua Di Parma Fico Di Amalfi


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bluemarine - Bellissima


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## roundandround

Mona di Orio Nuit Noir


----------



## coconutsboston

Philosophy Love Swept


----------



## pinky70

Tory burch


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY -  Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Tory Burch
Today Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## beekmanhill

Florabellio Diptyque.  Broke my buying ban for this one. Its green and dry with some floral.  Very lovely spring summer scent, and not priced in the stratosphere.   I'll wear it a lot with my citrus scents this season.


----------



## keodi

creed love in black


----------



## tatertot

Jo Malone Lily of the Valley


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau au Toilette


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Poeme.


----------



## gidramom

I Profumi di Firenze - Melograno Selvatico


----------



## Pandabearchloe

La vie est belle by Lancôme


----------



## carterazo

It's cold again - Moods by Krizia


----------



## klynneann

Back to Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## perlefine

Victoria's Secret - Victoria


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## plumjum12

Marc Jacobs Daisy x


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy Loveswept


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## helomelo

tom ford - black orchid


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Laguna Beach


----------



## Hurrem1001

Les Parfums De Rosine - Rose D'Ete


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Shalimar - Guerlain


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle Lys Mediterranee


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## pinky70

Tom ford black orchid


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## pinky70

Elizabeth Arden green tea


----------



## Slowhand

Chanel - Mademoiselle


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Gucci rush


----------



## Jen123

Jo Malone blackberry and bay - my favorite!


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## msdiene

msdiene said:


> Frederic Malle Lys Mediterranee



This, again.


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel Allure Sensuelle - as always


----------



## Esquared72

Tory Burch EDP


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## thay

annick goutal - eau d'hadrien


----------



## missliberia

Stella


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Beige


----------



## pinky70

*Jo Malone *Peony and Suede


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## purseprincess32

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels First


----------



## DesiChic

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## VernisCerise

Chanel Beige


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## perlefine

Last drop off Victoria's Secret Victoria


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I wore Daisy by Marc Jacobs today. Love it!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## thay

chanel no. 22


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## lettuceshop

Marchesa D"Extase


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No5


----------



## sanmi

Donna Karan - cashmere mist.


----------



## Hirisa

Atelier Cologne Figuier Ardent


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Pure DKNY


----------



## bunnyr

Prada candy florale


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## thay

chanel no.5 eau premiere


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Porttrait of a Lady


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Casta Diva


----------



## sanmi

Fancy For Women By Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove diaghilev


----------



## pinky70

Euphoria by Calvin Klein


----------



## thay

narciso


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Laguna Beach


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel No. 19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Iluvbags

Pink Sugar


----------



## sanmi

Very Irresistible by Givenchy.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## perlefine

DKNY Women


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Shalimar - Guerlain.


----------



## pinky70

Clinique happy


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Flowerbomb


----------



## dangerouscurves

CleopatraSelene said:


> Flowerbomb




Oooohh!!! I love Flowerbomb. I keep trying it in the shop but I don't know why I haven't bought it.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Rosissimo


----------



## babysunshine

Juicy couture edp


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle  Portrait of a Lady


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## EMMY

perlefine said:


> DKNY Women


 
LOVE that!!! I have it..I'm wearing it tomorrow...

Today is Flowerbomb..just got it and love it!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## pinky70

one direction


----------



## Hirisa

Andy Tauer Vanilla Flash


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## sanmi

Fancy For Women By Jessica Simpson


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## pinkyx13

Prada - Candy


----------



## beekmanhill

Le Jardin de Monsieur Li sample.  

I'm warming up to this one.  Today is very warm, and this is a nice cooling, refreshing scent.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## pinky70

Marc Jacobs oh Lola!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

dangerouscurves said:


> Oooohh!!! I love Flowerbomb. I keep trying it in the shop but I don't know why I haven't bought it.


   You should pick it up!  I smelled it off and on for several years before finally buying a bottle ("too many" perfumes at home).  It's really versatile day/night, casual/events etc.

Edited to add today's perf: DKNY Be Delicious Blossom


----------



## Azmeg

L'Artisan Perfumier La Chasse Aux Papillons


----------



## mihikasharma4

Sweetheart perfume


----------



## Elsie87

The usual: Chanel Allure Sensuelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## thay

clive christian L for women


----------



## beekmanhill

I received a sample of a new Guerlain, Guerlain Le Bouquet de la Mariee.   I am not a fan.  This is being marketed as a bridal perfume.  To me it smells of burnt almonds.   I do own another scent like that, whose name escapes me, and I am not a fan of that smell.  Very overpriced, IMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Colonia

Prada Candy L'eau


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## lynnyae65

Tory Burch  for the past two weeks  to see how it works  with my chemistry.   So far,so good.


----------



## TygerKitty

I just got my Replica Beach Walk (brand:  Maison Martin Margiela) roller ball.... I rolled that lil thing all over mmmmmm I so so so love this scent.  I'm trying to tell myself I don't need the full size but I might...


----------



## sanmi

[emoji12] Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## pinky70

Red door by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Les Parfums De Rosine - Ballerina No.1


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Karheart

Victoria Secret - Dream Angels Kiss


----------



## msdiene

Hermes Hermessence - Vanille Galante


----------



## sanmi

[emoji73]  Very Irresistible by Givenchy


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence - just the body lotion.  Delicious yet subtle.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Pure DKNY


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## Hurrem1001

Rose D'Ete


----------



## Jen123

Jo Malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison from Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

My favorite: Roses de Chloe`


----------



## bunnyr

Light blue


----------



## sanmi

Fancy For Women By Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Bond no.9 Little italy


----------



## thay

hermes - rose ikebana


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Daisy by Marc Jacobs




This.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## SabinaLin

Chanel Chance eau tendre. It's soooo good!


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir, Chanel.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs Daisy
Today Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Pure DKNY


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW Juniper Breeze


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor.


----------



## Anna1

Bond no. 9 scent of peace


----------



## pinky70

My favorite: Roses de Chloe`[/QUOTE]

this


----------



## Ms_mariam88

Coco by chanel


----------



## dia

amadea88 said:


> SF Signorina Eleganza




Loving this at the moment !


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Pure Secudtion


----------



## Hirisa

Trying out Tocca Margaux today. Pretty, but not me.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## roundandround

Couple of days Mona di Orio Nuit Noire YUM!


Today Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Fancy For Women By Jessica Simpson.


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## carterazo

Comme une Evidence by Yves Rocher (really loving the body lotion all by itself)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## lookatme

ysl in love again..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder Pleasures.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## KittyLouise

Juicy Couture Viva La a Juicy Noir


----------



## Tippie

Stella McCartney Eau de Toilette


----------



## GirlieShoppe

NEST Midnight Fleur


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Eau Tendre


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## pinky70

Elizabeth Arden pretty.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## MahoganyQT

Escada Moon Sparkle


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Eau So Fresh By Marc Jacobs Toilette Spray..


----------



## thay

chanel - cristalle eau verte


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## mona83

ISSEY MIYAKE
L'Eau d'Issey Florale


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## sanmi

Omnia Crystalline by Bvlgari


----------



## pursejunkie101

Flora by Gucci


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Palisades Beach


----------



## Hobbsy

Jo Malone, Mandarin Blossom and Honey


----------



## thay

byredo - bal d'afrique


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Tory burch


----------



## sanmi

Viktor and Rolf - flowerbomb.


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## vam2015

Gucci Flora Gorgeous Gardenia


----------



## a2b

Tory Burch


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Chloe


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Tinn3rz

Diptyque


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh
Today Tory Burch


----------



## thay

christian dior - gris montaigne


----------



## SBundles17

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle.


----------



## louisprada25

sanmi said:


> chanel - coco mademoiselle.




+1


----------



## StopHammertime

Cologne of the missions.


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## thay

chanel no.22


----------



## roundandround

Craving for Mona di Orio Nuit Noire again today


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## tflowers921

Philosophy falling in love...everyday for about 5 years [emoji6]


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## LOREBUNDE

My Burberry....so pretty


----------



## TNgypsy

Dior J'Adore[emoji4]


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé.


----------



## dmitchell15

ann taylor perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## clevercat

Balmain Jolie Madame


----------



## pinky70

Chloe love story


----------



## vam2015

Prada Candy


----------



## thay

chanel - 1932


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Coconut Passion


----------



## pinky70

Prada floral candy


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison from Dior.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## thay

hermes - le jardin de monsieur li (sample)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## sanmi

Omnia Crystalline by Bvlgari.


----------



## Pjsproul

Tom ford black orchid


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## msdiene

Wearing this again...



msdiene said:


> Frederic Malle Lys Mediterranee



Not much variety these days in my perfume wearing life, but I love this fragrance!


----------



## pinky70

pjsproul said:


> tom ford black orchid



+1


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Provocative Parfum Spray


----------



## lynnyae65

Today was one of those days of wanting  to wear  a Lite fragrance,  so I went with a oldie but  goody-BBW.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## AbbyLee

Gucci Guilty


----------



## misstrine85

Zarko Perfume Oud'ish


----------



## Livia1

Chanel nol.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## thay

chanel N°5 eau premiere


----------



## pinky70

lovestruck by vera wang


----------



## IndigoRose

Fiori by Vince Camuto


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Eau So Fresh By Marc Jacobs Toilette Spray.


----------



## KM7029

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## tearex

Armani Prive Pivoine Suzhou.

The SA at NM sprayed this on me and I'm trying so hard not to buy it right now. I usually don't wear fragrances, but this one is so good.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## chessmont

L'Wren Scott, my absolute favorite - may she RIP


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## MJDaisy

DKNY Fruity Rooty. picked it up at the duty free in Malta. love it so much!


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle  Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle - L'Eau D'Hiver


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent - Black Opium


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior- J'adore


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Estee Lauder PC Tuberose Gardenia


Today Chanel No.19 Poudre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

[emoji254] Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## IndigoRose

Coach Poppy Blossom


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum


----------



## Rina337

sanmi said:


> Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum




Yes! Snap!


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## Moirai

Flowerbomb


----------



## 858Smith

Viva La Juicy!


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Viktor and Rolf - flowerbomb




This


----------



## MahoganyQT

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## LVjohn

Gucci guilty intense smells soo good


----------



## misscocktail

Tresor by Lancome


----------



## beekmanhill

Timbuktu by L'Artisan


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga.


----------



## makup

Clinique aromatic


----------



## SaavyShopper

White Suede by Tom Ford


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Jill..


----------



## Pjsproul

Tom ford black orchid again !!!! Wish I could see how much I have left bottle is so dark !


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana White
Today Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## pinky70

Marc Jacobs lola


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone have ylang austral by givenchy? Does it stay on 5 hours? Thank you.


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## jess236

La Petite Robe Noir Eau Fraiche Guerlain


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria


----------



## Kim Jo

Alien by Theirry Mulger


----------



## Love Of My Life

My Sin


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle.


----------



## pattytx

Flower bomb


----------



## perlefine

Victoria's Secret Sheer Love


----------



## pinky70

Lovely by Sarah Jessica parker


----------



## jenny70

Walking on Air by Kate Spade


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Coconut Passion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## sanmi

Hypnose by Lancome


----------



## Esquared72

Alien


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## casseyelsie

Surge Lutens Daim Blond


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Freckles1

Chinatown Bond 9


----------



## msdiene

As is my usual these days...Frederic Malle Lys Mediterranee


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray.


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## lynnyae65

BBW  lotion. (Energy)


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## thay

frederic malle- en passant


----------



## StopHammertime

Cologne of the Missions


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana White
Today Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau so Fresh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## roundandround

3 days of wearing Diana Vreeland Simply Divine 


today Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## pinky70

Love story by Chloe..love it !


----------



## sanmi

L'eau D'issey (issey Miyake) by Issey Miyake


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Pjsproul

I will be wearing Chloe


----------



## ayumiken

Hugo Boss Deep Red. Can never go wrong with this one.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## lavidacampus

Narcisco Rodriguez for her


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Coconut Passion


----------



## thay

diptyque philosykos i love olivia giacobetti creations!


----------



## pinky70

lavidacampus said:


> Narcisco Rodriguez for her


+1


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé.


----------



## dlina03

Flower bomb


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## dangerouscurves

Angel by Thierry Mugler.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Casta Diva was calling my attention today so I wore it YUM!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel Sucree


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## kristina111

Flowerbomb


----------



## LilySa

Aqua di Parma: Blue Mediterraneo, Fico di Amalfi


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## MJDaisy

Beyoncé heat rush. It actually smells great lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## perlefine

La Prairie Cellular Energizing Body Spray (love this one)


----------



## Michele26

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## StopHammertime

Bluebird by Olivine Atelier


----------



## sanmi

[emoji258] Chanel - Coco mademoiselle


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## jess236

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## pinky70

Tom Ford black orchid


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle   Portrait of a Lady


----------



## pquiles

Killian


----------



## rainbow305

Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## coconutsboston

Dolce & Gabanna Intenso


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga


----------



## msdiene

Yesterday and probably today as well: L'Artisan Parfumeur Verte Violette


----------



## lawandas

Bond No 9 

Park Avenue South


----------



## Anna1

Bond No 9 Scent of Peace


----------



## roundandround

It's cold so I sprayed Angel by Thierry Mugler


----------



## Sferics

Amouage Gold


----------



## thay

diptyque - ofresia


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor.


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## cheidel

Versace Noir......lovely and unique fragrance!!!


----------



## tatayap

Jo Malone - Orange Blossom


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Sferics

La Panthère Légère Cartier


----------



## jen_sparro

Lady Million- Paco Rabanne


----------



## momma2furgirls

Chanel chance


----------



## clarabellaZ

'La Vie est Belle' Eau de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Fancy For Women By Jessica Simpson


----------



## thay

frederic malle - l'eau d'hiver


----------



## 2moredeals

Catherine. By rasasi


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent - Black Opium.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels First


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## LovestheLouis

Lady Gaga - FAME


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## thay

chanel les exclusifs  No 22


----------



## pinky70

Red door by Elizabeth arden


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque Eau Duelle


----------



## sanmi

Donna Karan - cashmere mist.


----------



## momma2furgirls

Tues Burberry my Burberry


----------



## beautybetty

Dyptique L'ombre Dans L'eau


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Panchet

I just sprayed my edt Narciso Rodriguez for her!


----------



## Esquared72

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray


----------



## Straight-Laced

Malin + Goetz Dark Rum perfume oil


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dolce & Gabbana eau de parfum pour femme intense.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## klynneann

Un Jour d'Hermes


----------



## sabrunka

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## Moirai

Gucci flora


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No5


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison from Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Karheart

Victorias Secret - Heavenly Kiss


----------



## user448751

Moschino "I love love"


----------



## purseprincess32

Issey Miyake


----------



## Iluvbags

Bond 9 Queens


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## choco_mog

MOR Marshmallow!  Smells like the candies musk


----------



## brbshopping

Nina Ricci - Nina L'Elixir. It is cold now in Aus and the cold always makes this perfume smell like very expensive, dark fruit.


----------



## Sferics

Memo - Granada


----------



## msdiene

L'Artisan Parfumeur Verte Violette


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## LovestheLouis

molecule 01


----------



## StopHammertime

Firebird Brown Sugar


----------



## topglamchic

Issey Miyake!


----------



## thay

frederic malle - angéliques sous la pluie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla after an afternoon shower


----------



## dmitchell15

Avon haiku


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude Eau de Parfum .


----------



## pinky70

Tom ford velvet orchid


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## Sferics

Arctic Jade by Agonist
http://www.parfumo.de/Parfums/Erscheinungsjahr/2011


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Amber Romance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## Hirisa

Last night's Shalimar.


----------



## StopHammertime

Back to Cologne of the Missions. Looks like I only have a wear or 2 left in this bottle, about time to move on to MDC 2007


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé


----------



## aliceinwl

Ralph Lauren Glamourous


----------



## pinky70

Chloe love story


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## thay

chanel - 1932


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Chance.


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs Eau so Fresh
Today Issey Miyake


----------



## msdiene

Hermes Hermessence - Osmanthe Yunnan (last dregs of my bottle )


----------



## Moirai

Estee Lauder Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel.


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## Sferics

Patou 1000


----------



## StopHammertime

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret- Love Spell.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## thay

eau d'hadrien - annick goutal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Joy


----------



## jess236

Carven L'eau de toilette


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

CK Eternity #oldschool


----------



## StopHammertime

After my shower I put on Alkemia Ambre Extrait. Might get rid of this, I like it in the bottle but it smells masculine on me.


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## katrice9000

Jo Malone Sea Salt


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## sanmi

Kylie Minogue Darling Eau de Toilette Spray.


----------



## Pep1301

Noa cacharel


----------



## amadea88

Accra Kappa White Moss


----------



## lbaker

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## petite_chic

Trying out Commodity Moss - love so far.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## thay

diptyque - ofresia


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## StopHammertime

I'm An Uptown Girl by Butter Toki... OMG this stuff is amazeballs.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## sanmi

Knot by Bottega Veneta


----------



## roundandround

Mona di Orio Nuit Noire YUM!


----------



## Silversun

Hermes Jardin en Mediterannee


----------



## StopHammertime

Alkemia Blessed Bee


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum


----------



## pinky70

Elizabeth and James nirvana white


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## s3raph1nas

The original Chloe EDP


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Ralph Lauren -Midnight Romance
Today-Tory Burch


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Moirai

Flowerbomb


----------



## papertiger

Prada Amber


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Shalimar Initial EDP


----------



## msdiene

Guerlain Terracotta Le Parfum


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

TM- Angel


----------



## Straight-Laced

Malin + Goetz Dark Rum perfume oil


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## tangowithme

Cabochard by Parfums Gres


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## pinky70

Tory burch


----------



## sanmi

Viktor and Rolf - flowerbomb


----------



## monsieurmodern

Frederic Malle - Carnal Flower


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## StopHammertime

Triple Vanilla by Phoenix Botanicals


----------



## clu13

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## lovemysavior

Hermes le Jardin


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain Terracotta.


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## irinka_x

Shalimar by Guerlain


----------



## sanmi

[emoji272] Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## pinky70

Sweetpea83 said:


> Marc Jacobs Lola.



Same here


----------



## Straight-Laced

Byredo 1996


----------



## misstrine85

Zarko Perfume Oud'ish


----------



## Kathrin 96

L'Artisan Nuit de Tubereuse


----------



## niccin804

Killian - dangerous liaison


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## jen_sparro

Prada Candy


----------



## thay

annick goutal  - le chevrefeuille


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Ebby

Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## sanmi

Omnia Crystalline by Bvlgari.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Straight-Laced

Eau D'Italie Au Lac


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ayinger

Gucci Envy


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs Eau So Fresh Daisy
Today Tory Burch


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Lemon. Love most of their fragrances!


----------



## sanmi

Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle by DIOR


----------



## beekmanhill

Givenchy Bois Martial.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## pinky70

Doc.e and gabbana the one


----------



## thay

chanel - 28 la pausa


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence from Yves Rocher


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dries van Noten by Frederic Malle


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## ddeliciouz

Annick Goutal Le Chevrefeuille - the perfect summer scent


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## StopHammertime

Calaveras de Azucar by Alkemia


----------



## beekmanhill

Tea for Two L'Artisan


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Squids

Penhaligon's Lily of the Valley.


----------



## tangowithme

Eve by Jil Sander.

I tried a spritz today, couldn't stop sniffing my wrist and bought a bottle of the EDT vaporisateur. It's delicious! On my skin it turns into a very soft yet sophisticated scent.


----------



## beekmanhill

tangowithme said:


> Eve by Jil Sander.
> 
> I tried a spritz today, couldn't stop sniffing my wrist and bought a bottle of the EDT vaporisateur. It's delicious! On my skin it turns into a very soft yet sophisticated scent.



Jill Sander's old scents were very good.  Is this a new one?  I must check it out.  Thanks.

Edited to say I see it was issued in 2011.  The ingredients sound right up my alley.   I don't really see her scents in the US anymore.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Tiffany Spa


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Vive --- brand new Chanel fragrance ordered from the website -- just got it today -- it's really nice!!


----------



## tangowithme

beekmanhill said:


> Jill Sander's old scents were very good.  Is this a new one?  I must check it out.  Thanks.
> 
> Edited to say I see it was issued in 2011.  The ingredients sound right up my alley.   I don't really see her scents in the US anymore.



You're very welcome!

I usually love "older" scents, for example Chamade or Madame Rochas. It seems, though, that many of them aren't the original formulas any longer and often a disappointment.


----------



## beekmanhill

tangowithme said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> I usually love "older" scents, for example Chamade or Madame Rochas. It seems, though, that many of them aren't the original formulas any longer and often a disappointment.


Yes, I do as well.  I loved Chamade,  The re formulations are generally disappointing.

I see Eve on Amazon at a great price, so I'm going to try it.


----------



## tangowithme

beekmanhill said:


> Jill Sander's old scents were very good.  Is this a new one?  I must check it out.  Thanks.
> 
> Edited to say I see it was issued in 2011.  The ingredients sound right up my alley.   I don't really see her scents in the US anymore.





beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I do as well.  I loved Chamade,  The re formulations are generally disappointing.
> 
> I see Eve on Amazon at a great price, so I'm going to try it.



That's great! Let me know how you like it.


----------



## ladysarah

Kelly caleche...


----------



## roundandround

wore Tom Ford Jasmin Rouge for 3 days, I can say this scent is not for me....


Back to Diana Vreeland Simply Divine


----------



## uhpharm01

19flowers said:


> Chanel Chance eau Vive --- brand new Chanel fragrance ordered from the website -- just got it today -- it's really nice!!


 I just heard about this Fragrance . I'm going to have to stop by the store and smell it.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5..


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## Straight-Laced

Byredo 1996


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## pinky70

Dolce and Gabbana the one ..love it


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Les Parfum De Rosine - Vive La Mariee


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco mademoiselle.


----------



## Tiare

Byredo Gypsy Water. Now that I've moved to the midwest, I can spray some on when I feel homesick and it reminds me of New York.


----------



## roundandround

EL PC Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari by Bvlgari


----------



## clevercat

Aqua de Loewe


----------



## Moirai

Prada


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove  Diaghilev


----------



## purseprincess32

Bath and Body Works Endless Weekend Fragrance spray.


----------



## aphroditebaby

It's DKNY Be Delicious for today.


----------



## StopHammertime

Alkemia Blessed Bee


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie.


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## Pollie-Jean

CK Obsession


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday: Calvin Klien - Eternity Summer 

Today: DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao again - can't get enough of this at the moment


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## mrfcupcake

Valentino Rock n Rose Couture, which I believe is now discontinued


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## thay

yesterday eau d'hiver - frederic malle
today bal d'afrique - byredo


----------



## beekmanhill

Bigarade Concentree


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## SkeeWee1908

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## kaz37

Rosie by Rosie Huntingdon-Whitely


----------



## Purrsey

Hello ladies. I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask. Please kick me if it is not 

I've just received a perfume/lotion set of chanel no.5 as gift. The packaging does look a little dodgy. I owned no 5 before. I currently have no 19 and the sticker in front has raised letters but not this no 5. Just flat. I never noticed back then if my no 5 had raised letters too. 

Can I ask if your no5 has raised letters? (I did read online that authentic chanel should have raised letter sticker but I wanna ask the field). The bottles look exactly the same. Nothing of this no5 bottle seems to look any much different from my authentic no19 but just the flat letter part I like to verify. And I wanna add on that the content color looks different. But maybe this has been a very old set sitting somewhere before it landed on me. Thanks.


----------



## cupcakegirl

SkeeWee1908 said:


> D&G Light Blue



me too!


----------



## deltalady

Dyptiq Eau Duelle


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Provocative Parfum Spray.


----------



## Livia1

Purrsey said:


> Hello ladies. I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask. Please kick me if it is not
> 
> I've just received a perfume/lotion set of chanel no.5 as gift. The packaging does look a little dodgy. I owned no 5 before. I currently have no 19 and the sticker in front has raised letters but not this no 5. Just flat. I never noticed back then if my no 5 had raised letters too.
> 
> Can I ask if your no5 has raised letters? (I did read online that authentic chanel should have raised letter sticker but I wanna ask the field). The bottles look exactly the same. Nothing of this no5 bottle seems to look any much different from my authentic no19 but just the flat letter part I like to verify. And I wanna add on that the content color looks different. But maybe this has been a very old set sitting somewhere before it landed on me. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3040848
> 
> View attachment 3040850



Yes, the letters are raised for no.5 as well.
Also, the "o" in "no." is wrong.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau De Sisley 2


----------



## Purrsey

Livia1 said:


> Yes, the letters are raised for no.5 as well.
> Also, the "o" in "no." is wrong.




Thanks


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels  Birmane


----------



## josephineperry

DIOR J'adore


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## jjmr

Chanel 5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## momma2furgirls

My burberry


----------



## kaz37

Clinique Aromatics Elixir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Fancy For Women By Jessica Simpson.


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy


----------



## Straight-Laced

Comme des Garcons Serpentine


----------



## pinky70

Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## msdiene

Fresh - Sake


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile & Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## pinky70

Issey miyake


----------



## StopHammertime

AM was Macaroon by Firebird. Now wearing Moonlight Path by BBW


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui - Dolly.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Clinique Heart[emoji175][emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay


----------



## Silversun

Terre d'Hermes eau tres fraiche


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Vive


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sanmi

[emoji272] Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## flo

Creed white flowers


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious &#127822;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## StopHammertime

Bath & Body Works Moonlight Path


----------



## sanmi

Burberry brit.


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## pinky70

Dolce and gabbana lightblue


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## catinthesky

Dior Addict Eau Fraiche


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Vera Wang Princess
Today Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## beekmanhill

Kelly Caleche by Hermes


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## Prouduscmommy

Chance


----------



## Esquared72

B&BW Plumeria


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## doulosforhim

Hanae Mori


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## StopHammertime

Macaroon by Firebird


----------



## 77renifer

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## roundandround

Mona di Orio Nuit Noire


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Purrsey

Hermes 24 Faubourg


----------



## aliceinwl

Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## uhpharm01

77renifer said:


> Coco Chanel Mademoiselle



That's a great one to wear


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Shalimar Initial EDP


----------



## Stellartwist

Issey Miyake Classic


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## pinky70

Kate spade live colorfully


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## sanmi

Versace Bright Crystal by Gianni Versace .*
http://www.fragrancenet.com/designer/gianni-versace *


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## jasmin9zq

Pink VS!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I've been spritzing myself like mad with Van Cleef & Arpels Orchidée Vanille ever since I got it on Friday... it's sooo delicious, sophisticated warm vanilla with a touch of citrus


----------



## Ebby

Moschino - I love love


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga


----------



## perlefine

La Prairie Cellular Energizing Body Mist


----------



## pinky70

Tom ford velvet orchid


----------



## perlefine

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## lioele

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious &#127822;


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## lazeny

Guerlain Samsara


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Star1231

Bond NYC


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Casta Diva yesterday


Chanel Chance Eau Tendre today


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Wild bluebell - Jo Malone


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious &#127822;


----------



## aikaru

Serge Lutens A la nuit


----------



## sunglasses27

Apothia IF


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## shiba_inu

Child


----------



## StopHammertime

shiba_inu said:


> Child




Sounds interesting, who makes it?


----------



## shiba_inu

StopHammertime said:


> Sounds interesting, who makes it?




http://www.childperfume.com/products.html

It's one of only two scents from Susan D. Owens. Child is very floral and can be overpowering, if too much is applied. Very pretty. There are some stories about it...


----------



## beekmanhill

shiba_inu said:


> http://www.childperfume.com/products.html
> 
> It's one of only two scents from Susan D. Owens. Child is very floral and can be overpowering, if too much is applied. Very pretty. There are some stories about it...



Is it tuberose?

I'm wearing Orange Sanguine by Atelier


----------



## shiba_inu

beekmanhill said:


> Is it tuberose?




The description from a retailer's website. 

Notes:
Top: Vanilla, Lilac, Faint Magnolia.
Heart: Jasmine, Tuberose, Violet.
Base: Crème Musk, Rose, Mimosa.


----------



## beekmanhill

shiba_inu said:


> The description from a retailer's website.
> 
> Notes:
> Top: Vanilla, Lilac, Faint Magnolia.
> Heart: Jasmine, Tuberose, Violet.
> Base: Crème Musk, Rose, Mimosa.



Thanks, it sounds pretty potent.


----------



## sanmi

Viktor and Rolf - flower-bomb


----------



## Konjo

Parisienne YSL


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Eau so Fresh Daisy


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## Straight-Laced

Byredo Blanche


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## pinky70

Tom Ford velvet orchid


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jimmy Choo Blossom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## roundandround

Diana Vreeland Simply Devine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## clevercat

Eau de Rochas


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor.


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## frzsri

I tried layering Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia ([emoji173]&#65039 and Pomegranate Noir (not so much) as suggested by Jo Malone website. Hubby said the top note smelt like lime chalk, something we use for funeral here.
Thank God it dried down to a mellow dusty smell, acceptable but I don't think I'll wear Pomegranate Noir again.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Pomegranite Noir is not one of my favourites, either. It feels heavy on me, there's no movement and I find it suffocating. 
Meanwhile and in this heatwave we're experiencing, all I want is fresh green or citrusy fragrances. Today I am once again doused in Eau de Rochas.


----------



## niccin804

Hermes après la mousson


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sferics

Portugal by 4711


----------



## beekmanhill

Annick Goutal Hadrien


----------



## StopHammertime

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Asbogirl

frzsri said:


> I tried layering Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia ([emoji173]&#65039 and Pomegranate Noir (not so much) as suggested by Jo Malone website. Hubby said the top note smelt like lime chalk, something we use for funeral here.
> Thank God it dried down to a mellow dusty smell, acceptable but I don't think I'll wear Pomegranate Noir again.


I was told by Jo Malone staff at John Lewis Stratford that the divine wild fig and cassis is being phased out from September so, if like me, you adore it, get stocked up now......


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## clevercat

Eau de Rochas layered with Balmain Jolie Madam.


----------



## StopHammertime

I'm An Uptown Girl by Butter Toki


----------



## frzsri

Asbogirl said:


> I was told by Jo Malone staff at John Lewis Stratford that the divine wild fig and cassis is being phased out from September so, if like me, you adore it, get stocked up now......




Thanks for the heads up. Which other ones by Jo do you like?

Today, I went with L'Eau d Issey by Issey Miyake


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Noir


----------



## Dhalia

Amethyst by Lalique


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Jill.


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria


----------



## CleopatraSelene

DKNY fresh blossom


----------



## Purrsey

Chanel Allure Sensualle. I always only change my perfume on Monday. This means I wear the same for a whole week


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## clevercat

Neroli Blanc


----------



## Esquared72

B&BW White Tea and Ginger


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## beekmanhill

L'Artisan Extrait de Songe (now named L'Ete en Douce).


----------



## frzsri

deltalady said:


> Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede




How do you like this?

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## deltalady

frzsri said:


> How do you like this?
> 
> Narciso Rodriguez For Her



I love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## lynnyae65

Trying  out  bond 9. Saxs for her.  Anyone  familiar with that one? Thoughts?


----------



## frzsri

deltalady said:


> I love it!




Awesome! My sample should arrive this week, can't wait to try it. Have you ever layered it with another perfume?

Layering Jo Malone's Orange Blossom with Wild Bluebell today. Smells pretty nice, may use this combination again.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle.


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> Chanel Allure Sensualle. I always only change my perfume on Monday. This means I wear the same for a whole week



Love that idea! 

Currently been wearing Folle de Joie.


----------



## Purrsey

klynneann said:


> Love that idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Currently been wearing Folle de Joie.




[emoji106][emoji106] Just thought a new week a new fragrance and so I feel much better and fresher about Monday.


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## deltalady

frzsri said:


> Awesome! My sample should arrive this week, can't wait to try it. Have you ever layered it with another perfume?
> 
> Layering Jo Malone's Orange Blossom with Wild Bluebell today. Smells pretty nice, may use this combination again.



No, I prefer it on its own.


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Jimmy Choo -  BLOSSOM


----------



## clevercat

Neroli Blanc EDP


----------



## perlefine

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## msdiene

Chanel Cristalle EDT


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray.


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## frzsri

Be Delicious DKNY


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious &#127822;


----------



## taniherd

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Ebby

Tom Ford - Black Orchid


----------



## bubblering

Jo Malone London Blackberry and Bay


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison from Dior


----------



## jenny70

Jo Malone orange blossom.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Philosophy LoveSwept.
Today Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## beekmanhill

Narciso Rodriguez eau de Musc


----------



## clevercat

Blood Concept - A.


----------



## frzsri

bubblering said:


> Jo Malone London Blackberry and Bay




This


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## mashedpotato

creed aventus


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## midniteluna

Love Story by Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## misscocktail

Bulgari: Mon Jasmin Noir L'eau Exquise


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor.


----------



## beekmanhill

Un Jardin En Mediterranee by Hermes


----------



## clevercat

Mojito Chypre


----------



## msdiene

Chanel Bel Respiro


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## Esquared72

Prada Candy


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## Straight-Laced

Comme des Garcons Black


----------



## pinky70

Si


----------



## clevercat

Neroli Blanc EDP Intense


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## StopHammertime

Coco Noir


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Estée Lauder pleasures.




This


----------



## Colonia

JOOP-Le Bain


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Chanel- Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## vuittonlvr

Still deciding but maybe I'll go with the Estée Lauder Modern Muse Chic


----------



## mrfcupcake

Just purchased Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia, I couldn't wait to wear it.


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Clinique Heart[emoji175][emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## keodi

Fragonard Jasmin


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden 5th Avenue


----------



## perlefine

nuxe prodigieux le parfum


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## pinky70

SI by Armani


----------



## Straight-Laced

Comme des Garcons Black


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## sanmi

Chanel ~ Coco mademoiselle


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Wudge

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## klynneann

Jo Malone pear and freesia


----------



## sanmi

Viktor and Rolf - flowerbomb


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Vive


----------



## uhpharm01

19flowers said:


> Chanel Chance eau Vive



That smells really good


----------



## purseprincess32

Today-Tory Burch - Tory Burch
Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## fightthesunrise

Marc Jacobs Mod Noir


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel Rue Cambon 31


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## pinky70

Tory burch


----------



## Straight-Laced

Byredo 1996


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## beekmanhill

Creed Asian Green Tea


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## niccin804

Fresh Sugar


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Eau So Fresh Daisy


----------



## Pksz

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle - Eau de Parfum

My fav


----------



## sanmi

SJP ~ Lovely.


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren - Ralph


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## beekmanhill

Agua de Parma Bergamatto di Calabria


----------



## Schoolcraft

My Burberry


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## jennalatte

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## pinky70

Burberry sheer


----------



## jen_sparro

DKNY Be Delicious London


----------



## beekmanhill

Diptique Florabellio


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## loves

Lush karma


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## fightthesunrise

Moschino Cheap and Chic I Love Love


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## beekmanhill

Bottega Veneta Essence Aromatique


----------



## buonobi

Thierry Mugler Angel... Everyday


----------



## roundandround

Estee Lauder PC Tuberose Gardenia yesterday

Chanel No19 Poudre today


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Histoires de Parfums - Tubereuse 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

L'eau D'issey (issey Miyake) by Issey Miyake.


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Marche aux Fleurs - Fragonard


----------



## CleopatraSelene

DKNY Fresh Blossom


----------



## Purrsey

It is Cacharel Lou Lou for one whole week.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Palisades Beach


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Jadore LV

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## antschulina

Chanel n5 eau première


----------



## aleksandras

YSL Manifesto


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Violette - Fragonard


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## cupcakegirl

D&G light blue


----------



## sanmi

Knot by Bottega Veneta


----------



## fightthesunrise

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Vanille Abricot - Comptoir sud Pacifique


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs Eau So Fresh Daisy
Today Tory Burch


----------



## beekmanhill

Bottega Veneta eau Legere


----------



## sanmi

Hypnose by Lancome


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria


----------



## cupcakegirl

D&G light blue


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop - White Musk Smoky Rose


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Rose Anonyme - Atelier Cologne


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Body


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> [emoji126] Chanel coco mademoiselle.




This.


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Oil Fiction - Juliette Has A Gun


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau Svelte


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Ngocanhtr

Narciso


----------



## misscocktail

White Musk by The Body Shop &#128156;


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5.


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel no 5 Premiere


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no 5.


----------



## mkpurselover

Diptyque Philosykos -  figs and cedar.

Can we chat on this thread? I did not see a no chat note, so,  this is my first perfume in many years as I have become very sensitive to floral and synthetic fragrance.  I was at Nordstrom and asked for assistance on a natural oil, non floral scent. I am definately going to look into more Diptyque and Fresh brand scents.  Hope to have more than one scent to share!


----------



## jen_sparro

Prada Candy


----------



## ScottyGal

Burberry - My Burberry


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Gelsomino - Galimard


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Scarlett_lips

Armani Aqua di gioia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Marc Jacobs Eau So Fresh Daisy
Today Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## misscocktail

mkpurselover said:


> Diptyque Philosykos -  figs and cedar.
> 
> Can we chat on this thread? I did not see a no chat note, so,  this is my first perfume in many years as I have become very sensitive to floral and synthetic fragrance.  I was at Nordstrom and asked for assistance on a natural oil, non floral scent. I am definately going to look into more Diptyque and Fresh brand scents.  Hope to have more than one scent to share!



If you want perfume oils, you should check out the perfumed oils from The Body Shop. They're good quality and they have a nice range of non-floral scents.
Today I am wearing White Musk again from The Body Shop.


----------



## pquiles

Creed's Love in White


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## sanmi

Guilty by Gucci.


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## fightthesunrise

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Red Delicious


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## beekmanhill

Miller et Bertaux no 2 Spiritus


----------



## Moirai

Flowerbomb - my favorite


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## mkpurselover

misscocktail said:


> If you want perfume oils, you should check out the perfumed oils from The Body Shop. They're good quality and they have a nice range of non-floral scents.
> Today I am wearing White Musk again from The Body Shop.


Thank you, I will check them out .  I use their body scrubs and butters in coconut, a smell I can handle.


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Mimosa - Fragonard


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## clydekiwi

I ordered eau d orange verte by hermes. I hope i like it. I cant wait to get it


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## purseprincess32

Issey Miyake -L'Eau d'Issey


----------



## classypeach

A franknsince  (spelling??) and myr body spray


----------



## sanmi

Viktor and Rolf - flowerbomb


----------



## EmileLove

B. Balenciaga


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Dark Rose - Czech & Speake


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## mkpurselover

amadea88 said:


> Diptyque Philosykos


+1,  I am really liking this scent!


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Songeries - Galimard


----------



## fightthesunrise

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## EMMY

Pasha (Cartier)...I'm almost out and stressing lol!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch-Tory Burch


----------



## taniherd

Bath & Body Works French Lavender & Honey


----------



## sanmi

Michael Kors By Michael Kors For Women.


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## bunnyr

Prada candy leau


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## clinkenwar

Jul et Mad Garuda


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## taniherd

Kenneth Cole Black


----------



## sanmi

Jimmy Choo -  BLOSSOM.


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## StopHammertime

Alkemia blessed bee


----------



## qwerty_s

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## sanmi

Very Irresistible by Givenchy


----------



## _purseaddict_

Givenchy Dahlia noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## beekmanhill

I sampled Chanel Beige this AM.   It's a lovely elegant soft floral.


----------



## msdiene

Haven't worn this one in ages:

Acqua di Parma Iris Nobile EDT


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Chanel Chance


----------



## fightthesunrise

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci Flora


----------



## beekmanhill

Atelier Pomélo Paradis


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## JamesWilliam

Nirvana black - Elizabeth & James


----------



## sanmi

Fancy Love For Women By Jessica Simpson


----------



## KayuuKathey

My burberry-  burberry


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## carterazo

Balenciaga


----------



## mkpurselover

Livia1 said:


> Diptyque Tam Dao


+1

I received a sample from Nordstrom, but I needed to clear all other scents from around and on me to really smell it.  Another Diptyque winner.


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## silk7

Chanel Eau Tendre


----------



## silk7

Chanel eau tendre


----------



## silk7

Sorry for the repeat


----------



## APhiJill

Went old school today: Beautiful by Estee Lauder


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon  Amazinggreen


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Jill


----------



## _purseaddict_

APhiJill said:


> Went old school today: Beautiful by Estee Lauder




Same here! Today I wear Beautiful by Estée Lauder too.


----------



## chunkylover53

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh. New purchase.


----------



## frzsri

Lime Mandarin and Basil- Jo Malone. Someone suggested layering it with Chloe EDP. Think I'll try that next[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## StopHammertime

Been wearing Alkemia Blessed Bee for my entire vacation, almost done with the bottle.


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> [emoji272] Chanel coco mademoiselle.




This


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

Body By Victoria. Love it. It is my so cas, and everyday perfume if I'm not doing something major.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## chic chic

day : chanel coco mademoiselle
night : delice de cartier


----------



## roses5682

Issey Miyake


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie.


----------



## mkpurselover

A Perfume Organic, Urban Organic.  A citrus organic daytime scent


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## candylion

I didn't wear any today


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren - Ralph


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana White
Today Tory Burch


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## LRG

Jo Malone Peony & Suede Blush cologne


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## Kyokei

A custom made scent.


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## beekmanhill

Bvlgari Eau Parfumee au The Bleu, fresh and cool for summer.   Nice soft drydown that lasts on me quite a while.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des iles


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday -Frederic Malle Une Rose decant (I think I found the rose scent that I want)


Today- Estee lauder PC-TG


----------



## mkpurselover

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## sanmi

White Diamonds  by Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## mona83

Victoria's secret bombshell the 2012 summer edition


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## _purseaddict_

Clinique Happy


----------



## Kyokei

Creed Love In Black


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## misstrine85

Hermés L'Ambre Des Merveilles


----------



## JetSetGo!

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## StopHammertime

Just got out of the shower and sprayed on BBW Moonlight Path. Great bedtime scent.


----------



## Kyokei

Clive Christian X


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## sanmi

]Very Irresistible by Givenchy


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## beekmanhill

I received a sample of a new Tom Ford yesterday, Venetian Bergamot.  Very nice.


----------



## ScottyGal

Victoria's Secret - Love Spell


----------



## _purseaddict_

Diorrismo


----------



## misskris03

_purseaddict_ said:


> Diorrismo




I love that scent!


----------



## tulipfield

misstrine85 said:


> Hermés L'Ambre Des Merveilles




This is my signature scent, love it!

But today I'm wearing Jour d'Hermes


----------



## misstrine85

tulipfield said:


> This is my signature scent, love it!
> 
> But today I'm wearing Jour d'Hermes




It's the first Hermés perfume I've tried. At first I though it was too heavy, but as it settled in on my skin, I kept sniffing my arm. So after a few hours I had to go go back and buy it. With 25 % off [emoji1]


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## uhpharm01

sweetpea83 said:


> chanel chance.


+1


----------



## egak

Miss Dior -  Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## mkpurselover

Maria Candida Gentile's Syconium - another great fig perfume


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## klynneann

Back to Giorgio Armani - Si - love this scent!


----------



## CDinLV

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## MyLVAddict

Hermes Paprika Brasil


----------



## BagLadyEsq

Bond No 9 Hamptons


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay


----------



## CDinLV

klynneann said:


> Back to Giorgio Armani - Si - love this scent!




I love that one too!


----------



## loves

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere

I really like No.5 but my mother in law uses it so...yeah.


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## beekmanhill

Wearing my sample of TF Venetian Bergamot.  I love this one.  It dries down to a soft vanilla, comforty scent and lasts overnight.  Might buy a bottle.


----------



## StopHammertime

Macaroon by Firebird.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## vink

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## clinkenwar

Dior Mitzah.


----------



## Pjsproul

Chloe "love Chloe"


----------



## sanmi

[emoji258] B by Balenciaga


----------



## MarLie

Chanel Gardenia[emoji8]


----------



## CDinLV

Viktor & Rolf Flower Bomb is truly my sig scent!


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## mdha

Reflection by Amouage
This is a nice refreshing freesia scent for hot summer days.


----------



## bunnyr

Cartier baiser vole edt


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## Chanelpolish

Hermès - Le jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## clinkenwar

Serge Lutens De Profundis


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## keodi

Fragonard violettes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## msdiene

Hermessence Vanille Galante


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey  - Luscious Pink


----------



## clinkenwar

Min New York Magic Circus


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## roses5682

narisco rodriguez essence


----------



## taniherd

Katy Perry Killer Queen Oh So Sheer


----------



## absolutpink

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray


----------



## cheburashka73

Amouage Dia extract di perfume 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Best ever! Love it!


----------



## Moirai

Flowerbomb


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

still wearing my Chloe "Chloe"


----------



## michellem

Fragonard violette


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Guilty


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Silver Strand Beach


----------



## Kyokei

Another custom made scent.


----------



## loves

No.5 eau premiere


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## clinkenwar

Min New York Momento


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## klynneann

Michael Kors Amber


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rogue by Rihanna. Don't judge me! Lol!


----------



## sanmi

Coco chanel mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Noir


----------



## michellem

Fragonard jasmin-perle de the


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bond No.9 Park Avenue South


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Tory Burch
Today Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Eau De Toilette Spray


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## feline6

Chanel eau vive!


----------



## carterazo

Balenciaga


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes Le Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## loves

Kyokei said:


> Hermes Le Jardin de Monsieur Li




Me too [emoji172]


----------



## _purseaddict_

Guerlain Mandarin - Basilic


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## clinkenwar

Min New York Shaman


----------



## cupcakegirl

D&G light blue


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## michellem

Fragonard jasmin


----------



## Tuned83

Prada candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## manons88

Curious by Britney Spears


----------



## CDinLV

Chanel mademoiselle!


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## Kyokei

Love In Black by Creed


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie.


----------



## thuytran158

Red Roses - Jo Malone


----------



## citruses

Acqua di Parma Acqua Nobile Gelsomino


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN  Melograno


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Chance


----------



## clinkenwar

Amouage Memoir Woman


----------



## mkpurselover

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Kyokei

Clive Christian X


----------



## sanmi

Michael Kors By Michael Kors For Women


----------



## MyLVAddict

Chanel L'Exclusif Eau de Cologne


----------



## BelleBorse

Chanel Chance


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## Corza

Christian Dior
Dior Addict Eau de toilette


----------



## carterazo

Valentino  Valentina body cream


----------



## _purseaddict_

This one.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Marey

Oribe Côte d'Azur


----------



## sanmi

[emoji7] Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Kyokei

Creed Love in Black

I love the smell but it doesn't seem to last too long on me.


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## sanmi

Stella McCartney, STELLA


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a LAdy


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

t.mugler angel aqua chic


----------



## tulipfield

Hermes Un Jardin sur le Nil eau de toilette


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Fifth Avenue NYC.


----------



## carterazo

Balenciaga


----------



## _purseaddict_

Calvin Klein ESCAPE.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau De Svelte


----------



## bunnyr

D and g light blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## absolutpink

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream Forever


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## StopHammertime

Xerjoff Bouquet Ideale


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## blissedthistle

The Body Shop's Moringa Eau De Toilette


----------



## clinkenwar

Kilian Straight to Heaven


----------



## johnssweetie

Opium


----------



## sanmi

Kylie Minogue Darling Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Gucci flora gorgeous gardenia eau de toilette


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## _purseaddict_

Clarins Eau Tranquillity Rebalancing Fragrance.


----------



## beekmanhill

Frederic Malle Bigarade Concentree


----------



## kittycentral

Chanel Chance


----------



## advaitaw

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## pukasonqo

marc jacobs' "dot"


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bella Freud 1970


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Coach legacy


----------



## niccin804

Killian - liaison's Dangerous


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren - Raplh


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir.


----------



## roundandround

Mona di Orio Nuit Noire for 2 days now


----------



## beekmanhill

Un Jardin En Mediterranee by Hermes


----------



## missjenny2679

YSL Black Opium


----------



## shopping247

Frederic Malle - Carnal Flower


----------



## HamSiAO

Chloe 'Love Story'


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## _purseaddict_

My father bought this as my birthday gift. Mini size for three different smell from DKNY! So I will wear these for today and next two days. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## clinkenwar

Kilian Kisses Don't Lie


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## cheapsk8

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## purseprincess32

Issey Miyake


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao for the evening


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## na294

À la rose by Maison Francis Kurkdjian
I am so happy that I finally found a rose based perfume that doesn't veer into old lady smell at all


----------



## lily16

Balmain Ivoire


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## clinkenwar

VCA Orchidee Vanille


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Chanel 19


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## coconutsboston

Tom Ford Costa Azzurra


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## Kyokei

Love In Black by Creed


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Night Jewel.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## StopHammertime

BBW Moonlight Path.


----------



## madforhandbags

Alaïa by Azzedine Alaïa. A new fragrance Which launched at Saks on August 20th.


----------



## Kyokei

X by Clive Christian


----------



## beekmanhill

madforhandbags said:


> Alaïa by Azzedine Alaïa. A new fragrance Which launched at Saks on August 20th.



Did you like it?   I sampled it twice and it wasn't for me, but it is interesting.


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## madforhandbags

beekmanhill said:


> Did you like it?   I sampled it twice and it wasn't for me, but it is interesting.



I do like it. The scent is the same as Tommy Bahama "For Her", which I have.  I tend more to the citrus, woody, non-flowery scents.  But I will say, this scent, like the TB one, is not one I would wear on a regular basis, and a tiny bit of it goes a long way.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bottarga veneta The Knot


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## gogorgordon

Jour d'Hermes Absolu!


----------



## beekmanhill

madforhandbags said:


> I do like it. The scent is the same as Tommy Bahama "For Her", which I have.  I tend more to the citrus, woody, non-flowery scents.  But I will say, this scent, like the TB one, is not one I would wear on a regular basis, and a tiny bit of it goes a long way.



I tend to avoid florals as well.  The top notes in this scent were very sharp and harsh on me.  It dried down very nicely to a soft musk (reminded me of Narciso Rodriguez eau de musc).  It certainly was different though which was refreshing to see.


----------



## matahari

My Burberry


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao for this evening


----------



## Kyokei

Clive Christian X for Women again. Can't get enough of this one.


----------



## matahari

Diva. And prada iris


----------



## StopHammertime

Just put on one of my own creations  don't have a name for it, but I modeled the scent after an orange creamsickle.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## candylion

I'm not wearing any perfume today, although I'd like to.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## amadea88

Comes des Garçon Aminggreen


----------



## carterazo

Chanel  Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Hypnose by Lancome.


----------



## clinkenwar

Jul et Mad Nea


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel ~ Coco mademoiselle.


----------



## jenjen1964

Elizabeth and James Black Nirvana.


----------



## lily16

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Nobile 1942 Casta Diva


Today Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle - Lys de Mediterranee


----------



## mkpurselover

Diptique Tam Dao


----------



## Kyokei

Coromandel by Chanel


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## marizzle

Victoria's Secret vanilla lace body mist...it's my signature scent


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Jour d'Hermès


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## sanmi

Knot by Bottega Veneta.


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## clinkenwar

Jul et Mad Garuda


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## shopping247

Serge Lutens A la Nuit


----------



## Kat.Lee

Tom Ford Cafe Rose eau de parfum


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Freckles1

Bond china town


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'Ivoire


----------



## ava7

Tom Ford White Patchouli


----------



## Kyokei

Coromandel by Chanel


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Kyokei

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Kat.Lee

The knot bottaga venetta


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## flightoffancy

Narciso Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## beekmanhill

31 Rue Cambon, Chanel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## manpursefan

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## roundandround

Forgot to spray this morning lol Sprayed Chanel No19 poudre when I came home


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## Kat.Lee

Valentino Valentina


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no5.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## candylion

I didn't wear any perfume..but I quite fancy Dior's one.


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## Kyokei

Intoxicated by Kilian


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui - Dolly


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## StopHammertime

Citrus Tonic by an etsy Seller named Jackrabbit Soap Co, lovely


----------



## KayuuKathey

Diptyque ofresia


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## Kyokei

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## CaliChic

Dolce by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## CaliChic

Kyokei said:


> Tom Ford Black Orchid




Love that one!!!! Its on my list this holiday.


----------



## Kyokei

CaliChic said:


> Love that one!!!! Its on my list this holiday.



It's a great one!! Sadly it doesn't last very long on my skin (though for most people it's quite the opposite) so I have to reapply every so often. Next from TF I think I want to get Noir de Noir.


----------



## CaliChic

Kyokei said:


> It's a great one!! Sadly it doesn't last very long on my skin (though for most people it's quite the opposite) so I have to reapply every so often. Next from TF I think I want to get Noir de Noir.




Aw, it lasts pretty long on me (i have samples [emoji16]). Im going to have to give that one a sniff next time!


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Dior- Poison




This


----------



## bella601

Tom Ford Velvet Orchid


----------



## octopus17

In Peace (Space NK).


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## StopHammertime

Violette Tincure by The Parlor Apothecary from Etsy. Sooooo good!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bella Freud Ginsberg is God


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes gardenia


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## Tuned83

Creed green Asian tea


----------



## beekmanhill

Kat.Lee said:


> Hermes gardenia



OH, is that new?   Not a gardenia fan, but I love most Hermes fragrances, so I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Kat.Lee

beekmanhill said:


> OH, is that new?   Not a gardenia fan, but I love most Hermes fragrances, so I'll have to give it a try.




Yes it is new. It's a beautiful scent. Please try it. Hope you'll like it.


----------



## sanmi

Donna Karan - cashmere mist


----------



## beekmanhill

Virgin Island Water by Creed


----------



## beekmanhill

Kat.Lee said:


> Yes it is new. It's a beautiful scent. Please try it. Hope you'll like it.



Yes, I see it is a Jour flanker.   I love Jour.   I'll definitely sample it.


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Chance


----------



## roundandround

Third day of Mona di Orio Nuit Noire-this perfume is quiet addicting


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## tinkerella

Chloe by Chloe  I love this scent but I wish it would last longer.


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Kyokei

Intoxicated by Kilian


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden - Fifth Avenue NYC


----------



## _purseaddict_

My first fragrance by Tory Burch


----------



## Kyokei

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Love Of My Life

A new fragrance for me Sisley eau de soir (black bottle) quite lovely


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Amber Romance


----------



## classypeach

Turquatic by Mac


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Jour d'Hermes Absolu


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## clinkenwar

Clive Christian V


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bottega veneta the knot


----------



## clinkenwar

Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purrsey

Cacharel Lou Lou.


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison from Dior


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## barbie444

Eau De Cashmere - Guerlain


----------



## lainscec

YSL Black Opium EDP


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## jenny70

Bottega Veneta, The Knot


----------



## tpcorbin

Alaia


----------



## Kat.Lee

Tom Ford Cafe rose


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel no 5 eau premier


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor [emoji41]


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## clinkenwar

Jul et Mad Nea


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## fendifemale

Penhaligon- Halfeti &#9825;


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent - Black Opium.


----------



## Kyokei

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## candylion

I'm wearing no perfume today.


----------



## fendifemale

Penhaligon Empressa


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Jour d'Hermes


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jo Malone Red Roses


----------



## Weekend shopper

Frederic  Malle Iris Poudre


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Guilty


----------



## MahoganyQT

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Soir d'Orient


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Love Spell


----------



## Katiesmama

Tresor


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Angel....love it when it's getting cold
Today 2nd time testing Frederic Malle Une Rose....well...still liking it.


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## leechiyong

Aftelier Lumiere.


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao again


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Soir d Orient


----------



## fendifemale

Pink Sugar+ BBW Velvet Sugar


----------



## MrsTGreen

Channel Chance EDP


----------



## sanmi

Fancy Love by Jessica Simpson


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## Tuned83

Prada candy


----------



## jenny70

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## msdiene

Guerlain Terracotta...trying to keep summer going just a little longer...


----------



## BgaHolic

The last of my Philosophy Amazing Grace perfume.  Discontinued.  Need to find something similar!!


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## dvrgntr

Paco Rabanne Lady Million


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Laguna Beach


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## beekmanhill

Arquiste Nanban


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## beekmanhill

BgaHolic said:


> The last of my Philosophy Amazing Grace perfume.  Discontinued.  Need to find something similar!!



http://www.sephora.com/search/search.jsp?keyword=amazing grace fragrance&mode=all

I see it on Sephora.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Noir


----------



## dmitchell15

Burberry original for women! Such a great fragrance for transition to fall


----------



## msdiene

Annick  Goutal - Le Chevrefeuille


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## armcandy66

Gucci Guilty Intense


----------



## SweetTea26

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir


----------



## ElleHarries

Chanel No5
This is perfume I wear everyday


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom &#127800;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## jenjen1964

Alternating between samples of Black Opium and Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black right now, leaning more towards the Opium for Fall/Winter!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 318Platinum

mkpurselover said:


> Diptyque Philosykos -  figs and cedar.
> 
> Can we chat on this thread? I did not see a no chat note, so,  this is my first perfume in many years as I have become very sensitive to floral and synthetic fragrance.  I was at Nordstrom and asked for assistance on a natural oil, non floral scent. I am definately going to look into more Diptyque and Fresh brand scents.  Hope to have more than one scent to share!




Is this a unisex fragrance or is it a womens fragrance?


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## estrella.bribie

Im wearing the new givenchy one [emoji23] i dont remember the name


----------



## BgaHolic

beekmanhill said:


> http://www.sephora.com/search/search.jsp?keyword=amazing grace fragrance&mode=all
> 
> I see it on Sephora.



Wow! That's very sweet of you!  I have their fragrance spray.  They used to make a concentrated perfume and no longer make it.   I can't tell you how many compliments I would receive.  Hope to find a beautiful replacement.  It had a distinctive scent.  Very light and fresh and very inexpensive!! (Well, relatively speaking!)


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Kyokei

Shalimar... the perfect fragrance.


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## theprincesslena

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## beekmanhill

Coromandel Chanel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## taniherd

Dkny myny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Soir d orient


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir.


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel Chance Eau Tendre 

Today Mona di Orio Nuit Noire


----------



## mkpurselover

318Platinum said:


> Is this a unisex fragrance or is it a womens fragrance?


It is still a women's scent to me.  When I bought it I commented to the S.A. that it's still feminine without being flowery.  Its my favorite!


----------



## estrella.bribie

Sweetpea83 said:


> Marc Jacobs Daisy.




Same [emoji85]


----------



## Kyokei

I'm trying out a sample of Chanel Coco Noir.


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## legalbeagle

Flora Nymphea by Guerlain


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## beautyfullday

Chanel chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## klynneann

This past week: Jour d'Hermes


----------



## beekmanhill

Narciso.  Very sexy scent, soft, powdery dry down.


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## sanmi

SJP Lovely


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## fendifemale

The Body Shop- Moringa


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## StopHammertime

Escada Joyful


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## beekmanhill

TF Tobacco Vanille


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Omnia Crystalline


----------



## roundandround

Diana Vreeland Simply Divine


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## amadea88

Comes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## leechiyong

Aftelier's Pink Lotus.


----------



## sanmi

Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle by DIOR..


----------



## Weekend shopper

Kai


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel - No 5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Noir


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley soir de orient


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## taniherd

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume


----------



## Tuned83

Carolina Herrera CH


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Tiny_T

Hanae Mori 'Hanae'


----------



## pond23

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## leechiyong

Trying out Aftelier's Tango.


----------



## Sunna

Womanity by Thierry Mugler


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## Kyokei

Shalimar. I'm obsessed.


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## frzsri

michellem said:


> Jo Malone English pear and freesia




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

Today though, am using Earl Grey and Cucumber, taking my boys out to lunch.


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## sanmi

Donna Karan - cashmere mist


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## candylion

I'm not wearing any perfume today.


----------



## msdiene

Chanel 28 La Pausa


----------



## ScottyGal

Agent Provocateur - Agent Provocateur


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme ~ miracle.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## beautyfullday

michellem said:


> Dolce and gabana light blue


 


same


----------



## michellem

Lilli Bermuda lily


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## sanmi

Fancy For Women By Jessica Simpson


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## misscocktail

Shalimar


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## ScottyGal

Burberry - My Burberry


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## beautyfullday

chloe rose


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel Eau Sucree


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## blissedthistle

Diptyque Olene.


----------



## citruses

Marc Jacobs Daisy rollerball


----------



## clu13

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren - Ralph


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle... Portrait of a Lady


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## klynneann

Coco mMademoiselle


----------



## beautyfullday

chanel chance


----------



## purseprincess32

Not a perfume but Bath and Body works The Weekend spray.


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Poeme


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## highheeladdict

Mexx Woman


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Pure Poison from Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## Kyokei

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Potrrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch


----------



## kblucero

Gucci Guilty


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## amber_j

Lolita Lempika


----------



## Livia1

quelques fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé


----------



## IceAngel

Clean, Warm Cotton


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## beautyfullday

D&G light blue


----------



## Tuned83

Black saffron...byredo


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria


----------



## sanmi

Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb


----------



## misscocktail

YSL Paris


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## beautyfullday

chanel chance


----------



## taniherd

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Black Saffron


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Tuned83

Black saffron byredo


----------



## alec_mcbeal

burberry touch


----------



## michellem

Lily Bermuda lilli


----------



## pukasonqo

marc jacobs' "dot"


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## sanmi

Stella McCartney, STELLA.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel Coco Madamoiselle


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## sanmi

Kylie Minogue Darling Eau de Toilette Spray.


----------



## leechiyong

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## Katebowers123

Rare Gold.
I've had it for years and always loved it, but it is probably time for me to find a new fragrance.


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé.


----------



## loves

jo malone fig & cassis


----------



## dioraddict15

Coco Chanel


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## Yul4k

Dolce & Gabbana 3 L`Imperatrice


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens Jeux de Peau


----------



## sanmi

Kylie Minogue - Darling Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## usf2015

Marc Jacobs daisy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## Kyokei

31 Rue Cambon by Chanel


----------



## coconutsboston

Michael Kors


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## roundandround

4 days wearing MDO Nuit Noire


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Fifth Avenue NYC.


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## carterazo

Maja body lotion what a delightfully soft scent.


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Jill


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren - Ralph


----------



## gapaholic13

I have a perfume problem. My current favorites are jo Malone Sakura cherry blossom, perles de Lalique, anything issey miyake and Marni.


----------



## beekmanhill

Diptique Oud Palao


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## carterazo

gapaholic13 said:


> I have a perfume problem. My current favorites are jo Malone Sakura cherry blossom, perles de Lalique, anything issey miyake and Marni.



Sounds like a good problem to me.


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5.


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor.


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Brit Rhythm for Her


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum.


----------



## ScottyGal

Agent Provocateur - Agent Provocateur


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens Jeux de Peau again.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Van Cleef & Arpels - Orchidee Vanille, probably the best Vanilla scent ever


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## sanmi

Tommy Girl.


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## Michael Phillip

Avon Wild Country Cologne Spray


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## leechiyong

Byredo Gypsy Water.


----------



## sanmi

Very Irresistible by Givenchy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN melograno now


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Asphodel

Narciso Rodrigues Narciso


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## carterazo

B&BW  Moonlight Path


----------



## sanmi

Donna Karan - cashmere mist


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens Jeux de Peau


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## grnbri

Jo Malone jasmine and mint


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga.


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## leechiyong

Aftelier Tango


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## clinkenwar

Amouage Memoir Woman


----------



## sonaale

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Asphodel

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## clinkenwar

Clive Christian V


----------



## loves

encens et lavande serge lutens. i don't have much left, darn it


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloe.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## Esquared72

Tokyomilk Dark Arsenic


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## clu13

Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## klynneann

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco mademoiselle


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## Binkysmom

Hove heliotrope


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens Jeux de Peau.


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum.


----------



## ScottyGal

Burberry - My Burberry


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## iamrose

Chanel No 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'Ivoire


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart- Jill


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

chanel-chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Si Giorgio Armani By Giorgio Armani.


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Nobile 1942 Ponte Vecchio W fragranza suprema 

Today Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## clu13

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Bond-I  NY Holidays


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## sanmi

Issey Miyake - L'Eau D'Issey Florale


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## aisabella

viktor&rolf bonbon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent - Black Opium


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens Jeux de Peau again.


----------



## taniherd

Lollia Relax


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Asphodel

Diptyque Eau De Rose


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Karheart

Philosophy - Loveswept


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Very Irresistible by Givenchy


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens Jeux de Peau.  It's my go to autumn/winter fragrance.


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors Island


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina body cream.


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## sanmi

Viktor and Rolf - flower-bomb


----------



## Verinaamelia

chanel allure xD


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren  - Ralph


----------



## sanmi

Shalimar by Guerlain


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## carterazo

Simply Belle body lotion by Exceptional perfumes (yummy clean smell for cooler weather. )


----------



## sanmi

VS Forever Sexy.


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## tulipfield

Hermes Un Jardin en Mediterranee eau de toilette


----------



## keodi

Fragonard violettes 2012 edition


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## msdiene

Yesterday, and still lingering on my sweater today...Chanel Coromandel.


----------



## Asphodel

Geurlain Mitsuko


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## reina ester

Versace bright crystal absolu


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## Kyokei

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel - Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Le Chateau De Bois Lavender perfume that I bought in Avignon, France


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly girl


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## sanmi

Kenzo Flower Perfume


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No19 Poudre yesterday

Diana Vreeland Simply Divine today


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder Pleasures


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## LaenaLovely

Virgin Island Water - Creed


----------



## hidefrommondays

I wear Chloe Love Story, in hopes my single self will find a love story.


----------



## roundandround

Estee Lauder PC Tuberose Gardenia today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## beekmanhill

Encens Mythique D'Orient Guerlain


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent - Black Opium.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Aqua Divina perfume


----------



## LavenderIce

Commodity Goods Gold


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel no 5 eau premiere


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## purseprincess32

Today-Tory Burch
Yesterday Si Giorgio Armani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens Jeux de Peau.  Aftelier Pink Lotus yesterday.


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## sanmi

Valentino Rock and Rose.


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Essences Insenses


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Jersey - Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina body cream


----------



## msdiene

Serge Lutens Clair de Musc


----------



## Asphodel

Guerlain Mitsuko


----------



## DiorT

Black Opium


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Essences Insensees


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## snowyfalln

Chloe - Chloe Eau de Parfum. One of my favorite perfumes


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## hellorusky

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Stylish P

Amouge - Dia


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Kelly caleche Hermes


----------



## mlm05004

Body by Burberry [emoji173]&#65039; perfect for chilly fall mornings


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## .pursefiend.

Tiffany Spa


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## msdiene

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## carterazo

B&BW  Moonlight Path


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

Burberry - My Burberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor.


----------



## krissa

Pink Sugar Sensual


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## leechiyong

Mistral Lychee Rose.


----------



## sanmi

Viktor and Rolf - flower-bomb


----------



## pukasonqo

marc jacbs' dot


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari ~  omnia coral.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens La Fille de Berlin.


----------



## sanmi

Very Irresistible by Givenchy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## katran26

Gucci Guilty Black - I love it! it's not one of those candy-smelling fragrances that seem to be so popular these days...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## misscocktail

Chanel Coco


----------



## ScottyGal

Agent Provocateur - Agent Provocateur


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Asphodel

Bvlgari Black


----------



## hanyhoney9

Burberry ~ Burberry. One of my favs, ever.


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens Jeux de Peau.


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burch Eau de Parfum Spray


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Asphodel

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bella Freud Ginsberg is God


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

_Jimmy Choo Blossom_


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Eau So Fresh Daisy


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## gapaholic13

Issey miyake l'ete


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance


----------



## Weekend shopper

Kai


----------



## fendifemale

Mary Kay- Belara


----------



## sanmi

Armani Diamonds Violet Eau de Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## leechiyong

Aftelier Pink Lotus.


----------



## Love Of My Life

_Patou 1000_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## kizu

Issey Miyake L'Eau d'Issey


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Lemon. Mmm....


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum [emoji41]


----------



## mlm05004

My Burberry [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mlm05004

kizu said:


> Issey Miyake L'Eau d'Issey




So fresh [emoji272][emoji272]


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## Asphodel

Diptyque Eau De Rose


----------



## gapaholic13

Perles de Lalique


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## emmijohanna

Carven Le Parfum


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Storm Spirit

Miss Dior Cherie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## leechiyong

At home, so trying out Atelier's Mandarine Glaciale.


----------



## krissa

Paris Hilton (the 1st one) [emoji85]


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## sanmi

[emoji41] Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray.


----------



## roundandround

Frederic Malle Une Rose. I still can't decide if this is the rose scent for me but I'll surely enjoy the decant I got.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## leechiyong

Atelier Sud Magnolia.


----------



## emmijohanna

YSL black opium


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Noir


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque Eau Duelle


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent - Black Opium


----------



## gapaholic13

Prada eau d'iris


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Stansy

Banana Republic Classic


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## leechiyong

Aftelier Pink Lotus.


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5.


----------



## gapaholic13

Versace Eros


----------



## goldenbraid

Marc Jacobs Fragrance Daisy!


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Esquared72

Prada Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## sanmi

Jimmy Choo Eau de Parfum


----------



## snowyfalln

Dior J'adore Eau de Parfum that is one of my favorite perfumes.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Versace Woman


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens Jeux de Peau.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay


----------



## carterazo

B&BW MOONLIGHT Path


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Fifth Avenue NYC.


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## fendifemale

Oscar de LA Renta- So de la Renta


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## leechiyong

Aftelier Pink Lotus.


----------



## dotty8

Miu miu - First fragrance


(I love the fact that they made a Lily of the valley ('mughetto' in Italian ) scent... which is in fact one of the most famous Miu miu colours for their leather items (Mughetto - light pink). Plus the bottle represents Miu miu style and materials quite nicely.  )


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## jenjen1964

Lancome La Vie Est Belle


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana White
Today Vera Wang Princess


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Storm702

Rogue by Rihanna


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina body cream


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone&#8482; 'Mimosa & Cardamom


----------



## gapaholic13

Jo Malone Sakura cherry blossom


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Kelly caleche


----------



## Esquared72

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens Jeux de Peau.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Hypnose by Lancome.


----------



## missmustard

Narciso Rodriguez Eau de Parfum (the blush colored bottle)


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino


----------



## baxa17

Frederic Malle Un Rose


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Terry de Gunzberg Extreme Oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Valentino Rock and Rose


----------



## taniherd

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude


----------



## clinkenwar

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## octopus17

Une Nuit a Bali


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## sanmi

Flora by Gucci


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Awbrumle

Elizabeth and James black nirvana layered with white nirvana


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## leechiyong

Rebel and Mercury Ampersand.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana White
Today YSL Opium


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren - Ralph


----------



## Via_04

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## carterazo

B&BW MOONLIGHT Path


----------



## roundandround

Wore Chanel No19 Poudre for a couple of days during a short vacay 

Today wearing Mona di Orio Nuit Noire again


----------



## fendifemale

Dolce & Gabbana Pour Femme


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hermes - osmanthe yunnan


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Via_04

Bulgari Omnia


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Blackckberry


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## cwxx

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## Via_04

Dahlia Divin by Givenchy soooos divine [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bamboo -Gucci


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## ayutilovesGST

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hermes - osmanthe yunnan




Same like yesterday [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Love Spell.


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

chanel chance (the pink one)


----------



## perlefine

Tommy Girl


----------



## leechiyong

Aftelier Pink Lotus.


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## SweetTea26

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Kelly Caleche.


----------



## pinky70

Chanel chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## clinkenwar

Guerlain Shalimar ode de la vanille mexique


----------



## Via_04

Jo Malogne lime basil & mandarin


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Cosmic Radiance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel No5


----------



## taniherd

Cartier La Panthere


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens La Fille de Berlin.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Kyokei

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## roundandround

Wearing Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Parfum today which I hadn't wear in ages lol


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## Rita081

*  Chanel Chance Eau de Toilette
*


----------



## sanmi

Gucci guilty


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## leechiyong

Aftelier Pink Lotus.


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## sanmi

Omnia Crystalline by Bvlgari


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Si Giorgio Armani
Today Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## sweetbaby1988

Black Opium by Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Provocative Parfum Spray.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Kyokei

Amouage Beloved.


----------



## Cc1213

Alien for Thierry Mulger


----------



## msdiene

Chanel 28 La Pausa


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## c0uture

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## sanmi

Chanel -- Coco mademoiselle


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel Coco


----------



## leechiyong

Rebel & Mercury Ampersand.


----------



## amadea88

Ck Euphoria Gold


----------



## Asphodel

Serge Luetens Chergui


----------



## frzsri

Via_04 said:


> Jo Malogne lime basil & mandarin




Love this too! Just wish the sillage was longer[emoji52]

Jo Malone's Peony and Blush Suede, [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Weekend shopper

YSL Black Opium


----------



## kibria

Axe deodorant my favorite


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Kyokei

Guerlain L'Heure Bleue


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Silver Strand Beach


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## dotty8

Miss Dior EDT


----------



## Hirisa

Reminiscence Patchouli.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani Myrrhe Imperial


----------



## jan1124

Bobbi Brown B E A C H[emoji177] ahhhh smells like Maui


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle L'eau d'hiver


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao for the evening


----------



## amber_j

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## sanmi

Shalimar - Guerlain


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## Tiny_T

Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## roses5682

Burberry Body


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani Prive Myrrhe Imperial


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## clinkenwar

MFK Ciel de Gum


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Awbrumle

Tom ford oud fleur. Thanks to RobynA I'm hooked!


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## sanmi

Knot by Bottega Veneta


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Stella Sheer by Stella McCartney


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## Asphodel

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## Kyokei

Coco Chanel


----------



## gapaholic13

Elizabeth James Nirvana white.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

[emoji41]. Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## leechiyong

Aftelier Pink Lotus.


----------



## pmburk

Oscar by Oscar de la Renta


----------



## taniherd

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## ScottyGal

DKNY - Be Delicious City Blossom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## HandbagDiva354




----------



## Karheart

Michael Kors - Sexy Amber


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga


----------



## manpursefan

Chanel Allure Homme Sport


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## dotty8

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Jour d`Hermès Eau de parfum spray


----------



## leechiyong

Aftelier Pink Lotus again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove OUD


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## Freckles1

Chinatown by Bond


----------



## J.A.N.

Chanel Eau Tendre


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren - Ralph


----------



## gapaholic13

L'ete issey miyake


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani Prive Myrrh Imperial


----------



## leechiyong

Third day in a row of Aftelier Pink Lotus.


----------



## Karheart

Juicy Couture


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Kyokei

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Jill


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Passion Struck.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Eau So Fresh By Marc Jacobs Toilette Spray..


----------



## clinkenwar

Rochas Femme


----------



## gapaholic13

Chanel No 5, oldie but a goodie, I've been wearing it since grade 7 &#128563;


----------



## ScottyGal

Agent Provocateur - Agent Provocateur


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani Myrryh Imperial


----------



## sanmi

Victoria Secrets - Bombshell.


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No19 Poudre


----------



## glamourdoll.

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Valentino Rock and Rose


----------



## loves

Aveda Chakra 3


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## clinkenwar

Dior Mitzah


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## mlm05004

Burberry body


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Oud


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## LayTheBeat

Today I wear Issey Miyaki


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Iluvbags

Bond No 9 Chinatown


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## leechiyong

Serge Lutens Jeux de Peau.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani Myrrh Imperial


----------



## loves

Lanvin Marry Me


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tom Ford Noir Pour Femme Eau de Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## citruses

tom ford tobacco vanille


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle L'eau d'hiver


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## Arlene619

Sample of YSL black opium . Hate it


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burch Eau de Parfum Spray.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret Passion Struck.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Opium


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Guilty


----------



## clu13

Estée Lauder beautiful


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dolce Gabbana Intense.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Kyokei

Clive Christian C for Women


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Soir d Orient


----------



## taniherd

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Kyokei

Intoxicated by Kilian


----------



## sanmi

Valentino Rock and Rose.


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## gapaholic13

Petite Cherie by Annick Goutal


----------



## mfa777

Profumum Roma - Vanitas


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## jsetgirl

Narciso Rodriguez For Her edp


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Storm Spirit

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## gapaholic13

Issey miyake lotus


----------



## Karheart

Bvlgari Omnia Coral


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

Bottega Veneta Knot


----------



## Kyokei

Coco Chanel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley Soir d Orient


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Gucci Guilty
I like this scent on others but unfortunately on me this smells like insect spray
I may have to wash this off.
I`ll re-gift this for someone else for Christmas
:santawave:


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Colonia

Morning: Joop - Le Bain
Late Afternoon: Marc Jacob- Decadence


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## sanmi

Donna Karan - cashmere mist.


----------



## Moirai

Flowerbomb


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel Beige


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## dotty8

Salvatore Ferragamo - Signorina


----------



## sanmi

Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Oud oil


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel - Chance


----------



## redhead2000

Guerlain Mon Exclusif--lovely gourmand.


----------



## Kyokei

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Bethc

Bond NY Signature


----------



## MahoganyQT

Ralph Lauren Pure Turquoise


----------



## gapaholic13

Gucci Generous Violet


----------



## coconutsboston

Fleurissimo


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude Eau de Parfum


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Staci_W

Prada candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Karheart

Viva La Juicy


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Eau So Fresh By Marc Jacobs Toilette Spray.


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Eau Première


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## taniherd

YSL Manifesto


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## c0uture

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Kyokei

Guerlain Mitsouko


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## laurpa

Ange Ou Demon Le Secret By Givenchy. Nice mix of sweetness and spice, but it doesn't last very long.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Kyokei

Amouage Beloved


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou JOY


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## amadea88

CK Eternity


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Moniica1

Dior imperatrice 3


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black
Today Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.19


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Tresor


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## floridalv

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## loves

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Guilty by Gucci.


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Opium


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Monsson


----------



## sanmi

Stella McCartney, STELLA


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## michellem

Lilly Bermuda lily


----------



## Arlene619

Dior J'adore


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque Eau Duelle


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no 5


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## babysunshine

Sonia Rykiel's Woman. But what I really want to say is, I want Marc Jacobs's Decadence.


----------



## Mimmy

Gucci, Flora


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Karheart

Oscar de la Renta - Something Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dolce and Gabbana light blue


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Mediana

Lancome La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs


----------



## sanmi

Fancy Love by Jessica Simpson


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## taniherd

Juicy Couture I am Juicy Couture.


----------



## medeir86

Burberry Brit


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda lily


----------



## carterazo

BB&W Moonlight Path


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## c0uture

YSL Black Opium


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch -Tory Burch


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Zuggy

Sorry in advance if this isn't in the correct place.  Please feel free to move/delete if necessary.

Does anyone have any experience with Le Labo Patchouli 24?  I'm hoping to get a little more insight than what the website has to offer.  And also, other than Barney's and Le Labo itself, are there store that sell this brand? 

Thanks much, all feedback will be much appreciated!


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## sanmi

Lancome La Vie est Belle' Eau de Parfum


----------



## Kyokei

Amouage Memoir Woman


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## uhpharm01

Ahab said:


> *Chanel: Coromandel*
> 
> *Eau de Toilet*​



Why are these eau. De toilet instead of perfume? TIA


----------



## Esquared72

BBW Warm Vanilla Sugar


----------



## beekmanhill

uhpharm01 said:


> Why are these eau. De toilet instead of perfume? TIA



My Coromandel is not labelled.  I think none of the Chanel Exclusifs are labeled as to category (edP, edT, etc).  

Coromandel is quite intense, so I would not worry about how it is classified if you think you will like the scent.   It is one of my favorites.


----------



## uhpharm01

Ahab said:


> I have no idea I think it's party due to the size of the bottles and the history of perfume.  The original perfumes I believe wear EDT and perhaps Chanel is trying to hark back to that?  However I think it has more to do with maximising the the profit margin on each bottle.  I don't work for Chanel so anything I say is pure speculation of course. Thanks for the quote.
> 
> A.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Despite being EDT the majority of the line is incredibly strong in my experience in terms of longevity and sillage. Both of which my skin can struggle to hold.



Thank you. I was hearing that these don't stay long on anyone's skin.


----------



## beekmanhill

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you. I was hearing that these don't stay long on anyone's skin.



I own Coromandel and Rue de Cambon and they both stay on my skin much longer than a typical scent.  

It's all individual, of course.


----------



## BagLadyEsq

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## MrsTGreen

Channel Chance EDP


----------



## taniherd

Cartier La Panthere


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## roundandround

MDO Nuit Noire


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## puticat

Le Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly


----------



## coconutsboston

Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## Kyokei

Guerlain Mitsouko


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Kyokei

Creed Love In Black


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## sanmi

Jadore by Christian Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## versachic

Not really perfume but I'll be wearing this fragrance mist from Victoria's Secret called Coconut Passion. My boyfriend absolutely loves it!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Gucci Guilty


----------



## MahoganyQT

Armani Si


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## petite_chic

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## margaretty

Burberry Brit &#128522;


----------



## pmburk

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty


----------



## michellem

Lily Bermuda lili


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel Coco


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Kate Spade ~Walk on Air


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## taniherd

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Kyokei

Clive Christian X for Women


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart Night Jewel


----------



## coconutsboston

SJP Lovely. Oldie but goodie.


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## LVoeletters

Tom ford noir


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## Tiare

Whipped out an old favorite - Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## Sharon_Elizabet

Meow by Katy Perry


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## Willie85

Good day all,

Tom Ford Tuscan Leather. 3 sprays per use, never an issue with it's longevity. 

Question for those that have experience. How highly do you rate Jasmin Rouge by Tom Ford? Just purchased this as a gift and I am hoping it will be a hit! SA's will say anything to sell. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## lammie

Same one I have worn for the last 3 years - Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Themakeupartist

Willie85 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Ford Tuscan Leather. 3 sprays per use, never an issue with it's longevity.
> 
> 
> 
> Question for those that have experience. How highly do you rate Jasmin Rouge by Tom Ford? Just purchased this as a gift and I am hoping it will be a hit! SA's will say anything to sell.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I love jasmin rouge and Shanghai lily . They're perfect


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## Love Of My Life

classic Chanel no5


----------



## katran26

Insolence eau de parfum by Guerlain; I never knew how beautiful it was!


----------



## lovemysavior

Chanel Coco Noir...my fave right now


----------



## Sarah03

Victoria's Secret Angels Only


----------



## Daaanielle

Pomellato Nudo Amber


----------



## J.A.N.

Storm by Cheryl Cole


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Kyokei

Intoxicated by Kilian


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## marymulberry

Diptyque Ofrésia!


----------



## ExBagHag

Kiehl's Original Musk.....everyday for the past 10 years.


----------



## sanmi

Hanae Mori by Hanae Mori Perfume


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Pontevecchio W


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## misscaptain

Agent Provocateur by Agent Provocateur


----------



## beachkaka

Chanel coco


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## pmburk

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## monksmom

Chanel Chance


----------



## sanmi

Donna Karan - cashmere mist


----------



## Kyokei

Cruel Intentions by Kilian


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## flyygal

Chanel chance


----------



## neleelicious

Victoria secret bombshell


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Flora Glamorous Magnolia


----------



## beekmanhill

Arquiste Nanban


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana White
Today Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel - Chance


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## msdiene

Annick Goutal Un Matin d'Orage (trying to match the unseasonably warm temps here)


----------



## sanmi

Knot' Eau de Parfum Spray


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren - Ralph


----------



## Kyokei

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## dmitchell15

Mac turquatic (spelling)


----------



## Freckles1

Bond B9


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## LvCoffeeLver

Velvet sugar [emoji175]


----------



## chic chic

lancome - la vie est belle


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Cartier La Panthère Eau de Parfum


----------



## taniherd

Bvlgari BLV II


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## sanmi

Hypnose by Lancome


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## bagsforlife2016

Alien / the only perfume I've gone through multiple bottles of!


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Cuir d'Ange.


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari by Bvlgari


----------



## rutabaga

Stella McCartney Stella


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume


----------



## puticat

Infusion D'iris EDT with lime, basil & Mandarin


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## beekmanhill

Chergui by Serge Lutens.


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Porttrait of a Lady


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Happy


----------



## medeir86

Orange Sanguine by Atelier


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## monksmom

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5.


----------



## nikkisharif

Queens by Bond No. 9


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## innocent_eyes

Blackberry & Bay from Jo Malone.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## sanmi

DIOR J'adore


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## pinky70

Chanel chance


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No 9 Hudson Yards


----------



## Kyokei

Amouage Memoir Woman


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Angelique Noire Guerlain.


----------



## roundandround

Thierry Mugler Angel, perfect for this kind of weather.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel  no5


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## pinky70

Faith hill


----------



## valarie1

I wore Coco Noir.  This one has grown on me.  In fact, it's knocked the others out of my rotation - I'm going to stick with this for awhile. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sanmi

Valentino Donna


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## monksmom

Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Chance


----------



## coconutsboston

Fleurissimo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## beekmanhill

Anima Dulcis by Arquiste


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel - Chance


----------



## coconutsboston

Lovely


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## Moirai

Prada


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Taylor White Diamonds


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## sanmi

Blooming Bouquet by Dior..


----------



## carterazo

Balenciaga


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## monksmom

Live Colorfully by Kate Spade


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## HandbagDiva354

amadea88 said:


> Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl



I loved this when I was in high school. It was my signature scent then.:


----------



## *MJ*

Miss Dior Cherie [emoji307]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la monsoon


----------



## Rina337

Tom ford Jasmin Rouge and Tobacco Vanille


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## rutabaga

Stella McCartney Stella


----------



## monksmom

Estee Lauder Modern Muse


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Eau So Fresh By Marc Jacobs Toilette Spray


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Essences Insenses


----------



## coconutsboston

Alien


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Nina


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Body Tender


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana White
Today Armani Si


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder Modern Muse Le Rouge


----------



## pinky70

Lovely


----------



## nikkisharif

Burberry Touch


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Philosophy Fresh Cream


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## coconutsboston

Dolce


----------



## sanmi

Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle.


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Body Tender


----------



## sanmi

Lancome La Vie est Belle' Eau de Perfume


----------



## dangerouscurves

sanmi said:


> Lancome La Vie est Belle' Eau de Perfume




This perfume smells divine but I refuse to buy because the model is Julia Roberts.


----------



## Alcat34

Burberry Brit Rhythm


----------



## hazeleyes25

Decadence by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle Cherie


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## br_t

Chanel coco edt. I have been wearing it a ton this winter


----------



## sanmi

Stella McCartney, STELLA


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Body Tender again today...


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Mediana

Agua Magnoliana by Fueguia


----------



## MrsTGreen

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 China Town


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## LvFanatic2015

Burberry


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sophie-Rose said:


> Burberry Body Tender again today...




Same again today


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## BarbAga

Chanel #5


----------



## monksmom

Live Colorfully Kate Spade


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## amadea88

CK Eternity


----------



## dmitchell15

Clinique happy


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle..


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ViktorRolf FlowerBomb


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain Derby


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## MrsTGreen

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## pinky70

Sonia kashuk


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## dmitchell15

Bvlgari pariaba


----------



## manons88

Secret Poison Chrisitna Aguilera


----------



## purseprincess32

My Burberry


----------



## sanmi

Lamcome Miracle


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## coconutsboston

Body spray I found in my travel bag


----------



## Arlene619

Dior JaDore


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## coconutsboston

Acqua Di Bergamotto


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Monsoon


----------



## ScottyGal

Burberry - My Burberry


----------



## jerzio

Burberry Brit


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## c0uture

Prada Candy


----------



## monksmom

MARC JACOBS Daisy


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana White


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## pukasonqo

coco mademoiselle


----------



## dmitchell15

Clinique happy


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

Lyric Woman by Amouage


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga


----------



## Freckles1

Queens by Bond


----------



## louisisluv

Tory burch!


----------



## pinky70

Chanel chance


----------



## asschercat

Cartier So Pretty


----------



## gapaholic13

Miu miu


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No 9 Queens


----------



## pinky70

lovely


----------



## Strawberree

I only wear Angel by Thierry Mugler...


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Eau De Toilette spray.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sanmi said:


> Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Eau De Toilette spray.




I fell in love with these yesterday!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## lovelousvoui

L'Artisan but don't know which, as I have 12 of them


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda lily


----------



## dmitchell15

I wore CLEAN  Air and CLEAN Shower Fresh. I layered the two perfumes.


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## sanmi

Sophie-Rose said:


> I fell in love with these yesterday!!!




[emoji41][emoji106]


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque Eau Duelle


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## dotty8

Prada Candy Florale


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique.


----------



## purseprincess32

YSL Opium


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Body Tender... But I'm dying to get a bottle of Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline... [emoji7]


----------



## sanmi

Sophie-Rose said:


> Burberry Body Tender... But I'm dying to get a bottle of Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline... [emoji7]




You should get a bottle of the Bvlgari perfume ... It's quite good imo.. [emoji41]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Kyokei

Shalimar


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## asschercat

Viktor & Rolf Bonbon


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Opium


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Fancy Love For Women By Jessica Simpson


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel Coco


----------



## umlm

Chanel no5


----------



## monksmom

Estee Lauder Modern Muse


----------



## dmitchell15

Burberry (original)


----------



## scumone

Elizabeth and James Black layered under Elizabeth and James White.


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## asschercat

Tokyo Milk Dark - Everything & Nothing


----------



## sanmi

Valentino Rock and Rose.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## purseprincess32

My Burberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## loves

Happy


----------



## coconutsboston

Acqua di Bergamotto


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## monksmom

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## ang3lina33

Byredo Black Saffron


----------



## Waffle65

YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## ladybeaumont

Viktor and Rolf Bonbon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## asschercat

Penhaligon's Quercus


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Eau Premiere with body cream YUM


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Honey.


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## asschercat

Chanel Chance


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## jana007

Alien by Thierry Mugler


----------



## coconutsboston

Aerin Waterlily Sun


----------



## monksmom

Kate Spade Live Colorfully


----------



## gatorpooh

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy Noir


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Body Tender (it reminds me of YSL Babydoll)


----------



## LvCoffeeLver

Pink sugar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach&#8230;my husband loves it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely.


----------



## Miamisammi

E/L Bronze Goddess


----------



## purseprincess32

My Burberry


----------



## taniherd

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## dmitchell15

Viva la juicy


----------



## jana007

YSL manifesto


----------



## luxery baby

I've been wearing Ariana Grandes perfume every day! I got told by a coworker I always smell amazing so I've been sticking with this sent!


----------



## clu13

Kiehl's Vanilla & Cedarwood


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## pinky70

Sonia kashuk


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## Asphodel

Bagdley Mischka, Bagdley Mischka


----------



## monksmom

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## armcandy66

Dior pure poison


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Very Irresistible by Givenchy


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 So New York


----------



## Tiny_T

Lancome Poeme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## asschercat

Cartier essence d'orange


----------



## Aysha11

Dior


----------



## vicki_en

Chanel Chance


----------



## pinky70

Chanel coco


----------



## Kailuagal

Gucci Guilty


----------



## monksmom

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## dmitchell15

Avon night magic


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## cupcakegirl

Jo Malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier vanille gourmande.


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## dmitchell15

Burberry original for women


----------



## roses5682

Burberry Boday


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Christian Dior Pure Poison


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## rutabaga

Stella McCartney Stella


----------



## sanmi

Kylie Minogue Darling Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## StopHammertime

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche.


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## pinky70

Marc Jacobs mod noir


----------



## pquiles

Hanae Mori


----------



## monksmom

Chanel Chance


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## asschercat

Bulgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black
Today My Burberry


----------



## aurora_p

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique.


----------



## J.A.N.

Stella Mc's lily


----------



## LoopysEldest!

Gucci Premier today


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Marc Jacobs Mod Noir


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle - L'Eau d'hiver


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Jill.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Body Tender


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Monsoon


----------



## clevercat

4160 Tuesdays Sex Goddess (as I sit here, makeup-less, in my yoga pants and an old T...). It reminds me of Caron's Parfum Sacre before that formula was messed around with. Really lovely.


----------



## winter2012

Creed white flower and it's my BD [emoji7]


----------



## beleswan

chloe


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tom Ford Noir Eau de Parfum Spray


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Bond no.9 (queens)


----------



## michellem

Acqua di gioia


----------



## Crazy Purseon

Memo Irish Leather


----------



## sanmi

Valentina' Eau de Parfum


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## monksmom

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I wore Philosophy's Amazing Grace.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## jen_sparro

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## kellytheshopper

Stella McCartney - Stella


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## dianagrace

Aerin Rose de Grasse


----------



## Kaoli

Ysl black opium


----------



## Freckles1

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Bond no.9 (queens)




Next on my list!!
Chinatown by Bond no.9


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Freckles1 said:


> Next on my list!!
> Chinatown by Bond no.9



its wonderful, i have it and love it !


----------



## Murphy47

Gucci Flora Hibiscus


----------



## StopHammertime

Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy


----------



## roundandround

dianagrace said:


> Aerin Rose de Grasse



I'm dying to try this one but would not order online. I would like to test drive before buying 


------------------

MDO  Nuit Noire again


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.19


----------



## sanmi

Stella McCartney, STELLA


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau D'ivoire


----------



## coconutsboston

Body spray


----------



## Straight-Laced

Diptyque Florabellio


----------



## clevercat

Creed Love in White


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès.


----------



## nikkisharif

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> its wonderful, i have it and love it !




Queens is my fave go to scent...Love it

BTW...I'm wearing Bond No. 9 B9 today


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

nikkisharif said:


> Queens is my fave go to scent...Love it
> 
> BTW...I'm wearing Bond No. 9 B9 today



haha I've been obsessed with bond lately, I'm wearing scent of peace


----------



## Tiare

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> haha I've been obsessed with bond lately, I'm wearing scent of peace



Beautiful scent, one of my favorites. I also love Astor Place and New York Oud.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Tiare said:


> Beautiful scent, one of my favorites. I also love Astor Place and New York Oud.



I'm going to the mall in an hour! I will smell them both!


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove diaghilev


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## Moirai

Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Alcat34

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## nikkisharif

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> haha I've been obsessed with bond lately, I'm wearing scent of peace




Lol...same here!!! My SA & I are like bff's lol! I'm wearing So New York today.


----------



## asschercat

Bulgari Omnia Crystalline...again lol!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## dmitchell15

Bath and body works plum spiced cider body spray


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## Mediana

Byredo Mojave Ghost


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## michellem

Juicy couture I am juicy couture


----------



## monksmom

Kate Spade. Live Colorfully


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## sanmi

Hanae Mori by Hanae Mori Perfume


----------



## dotty8

Miss Dior EDT


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Caresse - Fragonard  www.fragonard.com/en/catalog/10-50-20/caresse


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## nursem97

Tiffany.  I absolutely love it and am so glad they un-retired it.


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## Kaoli

Gucci bamboo


----------



## sanmi

Blooming Bouquet by Dior.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Body tender


----------



## dmitchell15

Burberry original


----------



## pinky70

Lovely by Sarah Jessica parker


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## monksmom

Gucci Guilty


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## dotty8

Prada Candy Florale again


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci Flora


----------



## sanmi

Lancome La Vie est Belle' Eau de Perfume


----------



## loves

patchouli absolu tom ford


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Chance


----------



## dmitchell15

Burberry original


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## gatorpooh

YSL Black Opium


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## sanmi

Very Irresistible by Givenchy.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## pinky70

Beautiful by estee lauder


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## lvmhgirl

Amazing Grace [emoji177]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## gatorpooh

Victoria's Secret Scandalous


----------



## clinkenwar

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## michellem

Juicy couture I am juicy couture


----------



## monksmom

Lancome La Vie Est Belle


----------



## pinky70

Lancome Tresor


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sophie-Rose said:


> Burberry Body tender




Same again


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Omnia Crystalline by Bvlgari


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## gatorpooh

A custom fragrance I made at Frau Tonis in Berlin last summer. I can't remember exactly what's in it, but it is very citrusy.


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No5 Eau Premiere


----------



## cheburashka73

Amouage Dia Extrait de Parfum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am wearing Miss Dior. One of my favorites.


----------



## Dextersmom

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## dia

Royal princess oud by Creed


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## Adreena

Rodin.


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Tresor


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Roses de Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Kaoli

Ysl black opium


----------



## coconutsboston

Aerin Waterlily Sun


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## StopHammertime

Lancôme Hypnose


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black
Today My Burberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## cupcakegirl

jo malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## dmitchell15

Aromachology sophisticated and sensual perfume


----------



## gatorpooh

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## beekmanhill

Musc Ravageur


----------



## nursem97

Dkny red


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## Esquared72

Prada Candy


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès.


----------



## carterazo

Birmane by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## pinky70

Vince camuto


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Monsoon


----------



## Dextersmom

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## gatorpooh

Victoria's Secret Bombshell


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet.


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Essences Insensees


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Valentino Rock and Rose


----------



## roundandround

MDO Nuit Noire YUM


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## uhpharm01

Fendi


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## pinky70

Tom ford


----------



## amadea88

CK Eternity


----------



## sanmi

Chanel -- Coco mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## Mia Wallace

Vince Camuto- Fiori


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ayutilovesGST

chanel - gardenia


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior


----------



## gatorpooh

YSL Black Opium


----------



## coconutsboston

Marc Jacobs Mod Noir


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Passion Struck


----------



## Freckles1

Queens / Bond St


----------



## sanmi

Cartier La Panthère Eau de Parfum.


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior


----------



## amadea88

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## pinky70

Vince Camuto


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Amurillo04

Docle and gabanna light blue


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## gatorpooh

Acqua dell' elba


----------



## amadea88

Issey Miyake L'eau D'issey


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## sanmi

L'eau D'issey (issey Miyake) by Issey Miyake.


----------



## Pursestan

Thiery Mugler's Alien.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel Coco Madamoiselle


----------



## ayutilovesGST

misia - chanel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Kyokei

Day: Memoir Woman

Night: X for Women


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## Karheart

Victoria's Secret Love Me More


----------



## sanmi

Fancy For Women By Jessica Simpson.


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## pinky70

Chanel coco


----------



## gatorpooh

Prada Candy


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Pontevecchio W


----------



## amadea88

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## stillfabulous

Hermes L'Ambre des Merveilles.


----------



## Pink221

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanilla Apricot


----------



## LilMissCutie

Le labo santal 33


----------



## Jasmine K.

Light Blue


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## purseprincess32

My Burberry


----------



## sanmi

Stella McCartney, STELLA.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariah Carey - Luscious Pink


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## cloverleigh

Jo Malone nectarine and honey blossom


----------



## amadea88

CK Eternity


----------



## klynneann

Hermes Rose Ikebana


----------



## clevercat

Creed Love in White


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## purseprincess32

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Essences Insenses


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle... Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle by DIOR.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## purseprincess32

My Burberry


----------



## roundandround

Testing FM's Une Rose again lol


----------



## c0uture

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Saguilar143

Escada Ibiza Hippie [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## sanmi

L'eau D'issey (Issey Miyake) by Issey Miyake


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## gatorpooh

Lancome La vie est belle


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Essences Insenses


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## matahari

Narcisse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Chanel Chance Eau Vive.


----------



## gatorpooh

Prada Candy


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle.


----------



## clu13

sanmi said:


> Chanel - coco mademoiselle.




Me too


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## pinky70

Lovestruck


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanilla Gourmande


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty


----------



## *JJ*

Dior - Grand Bal

Love love love it


----------



## gatorpooh

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda lily


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## pinky70

Chloe love story


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray.


----------



## cupcakegirl

jo malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## gatorpooh

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy Noir


----------



## Freckles1

Bond no.9 Manhattan


----------



## perlefine

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## LV Aida s joy

Miss Dior


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel  Coco Noir


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## sanmi

Hypnose by Lancome.


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## lvmhgirl

Pure Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Byredo: Bal d'Afrique


----------



## michellem

Juicy couture I am juice couture


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no5.


----------



## Murphy47

Gucci Flora Hibiscus


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance
Today My Burberry


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Agent provocateur fatale everyday


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melagrano


----------



## dmitchell15

Juicy couture roses


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanilla Gourmande


----------



## Chi2015

Chanel chance


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Tresor.


----------



## emorylight

Maison Francis Kurdjian Lumiere Noire Pour Homme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## kirsten

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## gatorpooh

Victoria's Secret Bombshell


----------



## Dextersmom

Amazing Grace


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Eau So Fresh


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## sanmi

Armani Diamonds Violet Eau de Parfum


----------



## carterazo

Maja body lotion. So soft and cuddly, perfect for a stay at home day


----------



## pinky70

Armani Si


----------



## emorylight

By Kilian - Playing with the Devil


----------



## ayutilovesGST

kelly Caleche - hermes


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Bond- Nuits de noho


----------



## sanmi

[emoji178] Chanel - coco mademoiselle.


----------



## str8_dyme

i am completly obssesed with Eros by Versace for women.


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## carterazo

emporio armani she


----------



## Chi2015

Miss Cherie Dior


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## sanmi

Very Irresistible by Givenchy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## emorylight

By Kilian - Rose Oud


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy L'Eau


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## sanmi

Stella McCartney, STELLA.


----------



## purseprincess32

My Burberry


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## emorylight

Maison Francis Kurdjian - APOM (A Piece of Me) Pour Homme


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## emorylight

hotshot said:


> F.Malle Portrait of a Lady



That's a nice scent!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I got a little sample of DOLCE and I am so loving it. I will for sure get a bottle.


----------



## dmitchell15

Ck one


----------



## sanmi

ELIZABETH TAYLOR WHITE DIAMONDS Toilette Spray


----------



## bella601

Agent Provocateur


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## pinky70

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## carterazo

Balenciaga


----------



## GGspice25

Chanel no.5 Eau de toillette


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## gatorpooh

YSL Black Opium


----------



## emorylight

Maison Francis Kurdjian - La Rose


----------



## lvmhgirl

Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## spylove22

ysl paris


----------



## coconutsboston

Atelier Cologne Cedre Atlas


----------



## monksmom

Kate Spade Live Colorfully.


----------



## krazygirlap

Juicy Couture - Couture Couture


----------



## roundandround

Mona di Orio Nuit Noire YUM!


----------



## Weekend shopper

YSL Black Opium


----------



## pinky70

Tom ford


----------



## rutabaga

Stella McCartney Stella


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## Livia1

trying out the new Hermes Eau de Rhubarbe Ecarlate


----------



## March786

Chanel gardenia


----------



## petite_chic

Majolica Majorca Majoromantica (original? in red bottle w/black wand)


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude Eau de Parfum..


----------



## gatorpooh

Victoria Secret Bombshell


----------



## cupcakegirl

jo malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## purseprincess32

My Burberry


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb




This


----------



## coconutsboston

Aerin Waterlily Sun


----------



## emorylight

Oriza L. LeGrand - Muguet Fleuri


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior J`adore


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel..


----------



## Adreena

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## gatorpooh

Victoria Secret Bombshell


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## LemonDrop

Jazz Funeral by Black Pheonix Alchemy Lab.


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Dior J'Adore


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Pollie-Jean said:


> Byredo Gypsy Water




I've heard wonderful things about this perfume!!! I haven't been able to try it yet...


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've heard wonderful things about this perfume!!! I haven't been able to try it yet...



I'm discovering Byredo right now. Love the clean design ! It's simply Sweden 

http://byredo.eu/


Bal d'Afrique is my favorite so far, but I have not tried 
-Super Cedar
-Rose of no man's land
-Mojave ghost
-Black saffron and more :giggles:


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## purseprincess32

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## Mediana

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm discovering Byredo right now. Love the clean design ! It's simply Sweden
> 
> http://byredo.eu/
> 
> 
> Bal d'Afrique is my favorite so far, but I have not tried
> -Super Cedar
> -Rose of no man's land
> -Mojave ghost
> -Black saffron and more :giggles:



I wore Mojave Ghost today


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si.


----------



## Cosmosavvy

Armani code


----------



## luxelove2

Dolce and Gabbana Pour Femme.. My favorite of all time!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Eau de Rhubarbe Écarlate


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## March786

Jo Malone peony and suede


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jo Malone ORANGE BLOSSOM and
PEONY & BLUSH SUEDE


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel Eau Sucree


----------



## coconutsboston

DKNY MyNY


----------



## sanmi

L'eau D'issey (issey Miyake) by Issey Miyake.


----------



## Dextersmom

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## monksmom

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## LavenderIce

Maison Francis Kurdjian Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## Mdott

Escada moonsparkle


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## purseprincess32

Tory Burch


----------



## spylove22

Allure


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## spylove22

D&b 3


----------



## cupcakegirl

jo malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Miss Dior


----------



## monksmom

Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## msdiene

Chanel 28 La Pausa


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder Pure White Linen Eau de Parfum


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir


----------



## kml2887

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia


----------



## spylove22

my burberry


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## monksmom

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Eau Premiere


----------



## sparklemint

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte.


----------



## Mediana

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## lettuceshop

Jo Malone, English Pear and Freesia and Mimosa and Cardamom combined


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## Fefster

I bought this on an impulse, the SA was very good. 

I'm going to give it another try today but I'm not feeling the love for it. The box is gorgeous though.
http://www.dolcegabbana.com/beauty/perfumes/exclusive-fragrance-blends/velvet-mimosa-bloom/


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel Allure


----------



## beekmanhill

Le Labo Thé Noir 29 Perfume


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Stella by Stella McCartney but I'm going to wash it off. It smells OK but it's giving me a massive headache.

I'll probably replace it with Dolce Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

LA Perla


----------



## spylove22

24 Faubourg


----------



## sanmi

Chanel ~ Coco mademoiselle


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## coconutsboston

Laila


----------



## Dextersmom

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## AliSentraille

Chanel No.5


----------



## Livia1

spylove22 said:


> 24 Faubourg




Uh, I just got a sample of this and I can't wait to try it 


Wearing Chanel no.19 today


----------



## gatorpooh

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la monsoon


----------



## lvmhgirl

Prada Candy


----------



## spylove22

Livia1 said:


> Uh, I just got a sample of this and I can't wait to try it
> 
> 
> Wearing Chanel no.19 today



At first, I didn't like it upon immediate spritz but now I really like it a lot  after the initial few minutes.


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Fancy For Women By Jessica Simpson.




This


----------



## spylove22

Allure Sensuelle


----------



## cupcakegirl

jo malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no 5


----------



## monksmom

Chanel Chance


----------



## Arlene619

Chloe


----------



## heyitscheryl

Chanel Chance Tendre


----------



## PurseLover91

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## pinky70

Chloe love story


----------



## octopus17

Une Nuit a Bali


----------



## spylove22

l'ambres des merveilles


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## uhpharm01

amadea88 said:


> SF Signorina Eleganza



That is so good


----------



## gatorpooh

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## sanmi

Dior poison.


----------



## luxery baby

Ariana grande-Ari


----------



## dmitchell15

Yesterday I wore my Burberry. Today was Chloe.


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Coco


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Fancy For Women By Jessica Simpson.




This


----------



## gatorpooh

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## lvmhgirl

Prada Candy Florale


----------



## dmitchell15

Turquatic by mac cosmetics


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## Akatareeves

Im using kenzo edp
But i still love chloe edp than this hahaha


----------



## Dextersmom

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## loves

nuxe prodigieux le parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## bella601

Forever Red


----------



## spylove22

Dune


----------



## MR1005

Love, Chloe


----------



## IndigoRose

Prada Candy


----------



## c0uture

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## dmitchell15

Banana republic rosewood


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## carterazo

Maja lightly perfumed body lotion


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## spylove22

Chanel no 22


----------



## lvmhgirl

Amazing Grace


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Lemon


----------



## Minkas

Diptyque Doson EDP (gorgeous tuberose scent)


----------



## jen_sparro

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## roundandround

spylove22 said:


> Chanel no 22




Oh I'm so antsy to try this when I'll visit the Chanel boutique

-------------------

Diana Vreeland Simply Divine (it really is) YUM!


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude Eau de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle  Portrait of a Lady


----------



## gatorpooh

Prada Candy


----------



## kml2887

Byredo Rose Of No Man's Land


----------



## pmburk

Harvey Prince Ageless


----------



## dmitchell15

Elizabeth Arden green tea and lavender


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## clu13

Bond no 9 Madison square park


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## loves

L'artisan jatamansi


----------



## sanmi

Kylie Minogue Darling Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## spylove22

Allure EDT


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no5


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmand


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal (again)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle by DIOR.


----------



## gatorpooh

Gucci Guilty


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Angel always. I always pick this one up. My signature.


----------



## coconutsboston

Gucci guilty


----------



## HeidiDavis

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Angel always. I always pick this one up. My signature.


 
I love Angel as well!  However, I only wear it in the fall/winter months.  Do you wear it year-round? I'm just curious!  It's the only fragrance that I wear that anyone notices on me.  Other scents just fade away in mere seconds on my skin.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I love Angel as well!  However, I only wear it in the fall/winter months.  Do you wear it year-round? I'm just curious!  It's the only fragrance that I wear that anyone notices on me.  Other scents just fade away in mere seconds on my skin.



I do wear it year round. My husband got the refillable bottle when he noticed that it was quickly becoming my go to. I also use Alien as well sometimes though.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## spylove22

Livia1 said:


> Chanel no.19


 
I don't have 19 but I need it! Which do you recommend EDP (which says limited edition on chanel.com) or parfum? EDP is a lot easier to use somehow parfums are a little tricky for me cause you have to be careful...


----------



## spylove22

Kelly Caleche


----------



## Livia1

spylove22 said:


> I don't have 19 but I need it! Which do you recommend EDP (which says limited edition on chanel.com) or parfum? EDP is a lot easier to use somehow parfums are a little tricky for me cause you have to be careful...




I love them all actually, lol, but prefer the EDP. The Parfum, on me, is actually a bit more subtle but very gorgeous. The fact that it's more subtle _might _be explained by the fact that my Parfum is the one without a spray (sadly, I can't find a Parfum with spray anywhere).
Comparing the EDP to the EDT, the EDP is creamier with more rose. The EDT is a bit sharper, it also has a bit more leather imo.


----------



## spylove22

Livia1 said:


> I love them all actually, lol, but prefer the EDP. The Parfum, on me, is actually a bit more subtle but very gorgeous. The fact that it's more subtle _might _be explained by the fact that my Parfum is the one without a spray (sadly, I can't find a Parfum with spray anywhere).
> Comparing the EDP to the EDT, the EDP is creamier with more rose. The EDT is a bit sharper, it also has a bit more leather imo.


 
Thank you for your comments, I knew you would be my no. 19 expert! Reading reviews, I'm so overwhelmed with options of EDT vs. EDP  vs. parfum.  Plus with all the reformulations nobody can really compare them. Ruling out the parfum, would you suggest the EDT or EDP? and if you know which one can you smell more galbanum?
TIA!


----------



## Livia1

spylove22 said:


> Thank you for your comments, I knew you would be my no. 19 expert! Reading reviews, I'm so overwhelmed with options of EDT vs. EDP  vs. parfum.  Plus with all the reformulations nobody can really compare them. Ruling out the parfum, would you suggest the EDT or EDP? and if you know which one can you smell more galbanum?
> TIA!




Hehe, I do like my no.19 
The EDT definitely has more Galbanum imo.
Hmmm ... think I need to wear the EDT tomorrow


----------



## spylove22

Livia1 said:


> Hehe, I do like my no.19
> The EDT definitely has more Galbanum imo.
> Hmmm ... think I need to wear the EDT tomorrow


 
yes! you've inspired me to want both!!


----------



## Livia1

spylove22 said:


> yes! you've inspired me to want both!!




Mission completed :devil:
When I first tried to decide on a formula, I bought some miniature bottles on evilbay but, alas, I ended up needing all of them


----------



## Straight-Laced

Byredo Rose of No Man's Land

Received a big bottle for Valentine's.  I love rose scents but this one doesn't suit me at all.


----------



## c0uture

J'adore Dior


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Tom Ford Violet Orchid


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria


----------



## jen_sparro

Stella Summer 2013


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDT, inspired by *spylove22 *


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## clevercat

What I Did On My Holidays by 4160 Tuesdays


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmand


----------



## sanmi

Issey Miyake - L'Eau D'Issey Florale


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Very Hollywood Michael Kors


----------



## spylove22

31 rue cambon


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## anniepersian

Tommy Girl! It is my absolute fave!


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina perfumed body cream.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Le Labo Santal 33


----------



## dmitchell15

My Burberry


----------



## roses5682

Body by Burberry


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## Storm Spirit

Escada Marine Groove


----------



## Peach08

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## gatorpooh

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## sanmi

Very Irresistible by Givenchy


----------



## kirsten

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## clevercat

Clinique Wrappings


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Eau So Fresh By Marc Jacobs Toilette Spray.


----------



## c0uture

Chloe Love Story


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## Dextersmom

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume


----------



## March786

Chanel gardenia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## gatorpooh

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Peach08

Prada candy


----------



## KayuuKathey

Stella McCartney print collection one


----------



## coconutsboston

Stella


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Passionfruit


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No5 Eau Primiere


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## sanmi

Chanel -- Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Dextersmom

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## MarkWoo

L'eau D'issey Pour Homme by Issey Miyake


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Body


----------



## Alcat34

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Black Saffron


----------



## Swcharm87

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry body tender


----------



## purly

Asprey purple water. I'm still not sure if this stuff was intended for men, but it's my favorite scent so I really don't care.


----------



## Dextersmom

St. Barts by Tommy Bahama


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## sanmi

White Diamonds  by Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## jen_sparro

Yves Saint Laurent Parisienne L'Essentiel


----------



## March786

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## gatorpooh

Prada Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Staci_W

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Versace
Eros Pour Femme


----------



## Swcharm87

Ralph Lauren the big pony collection #2 for women. Gets me excited for spring


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum.


----------



## dmitchell15

Juicy couture viva la juicy


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## roses5682

Chanel chance


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## clu13

Bond no 9 Madison square park


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Dior jadore.


----------



## c0uture

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Longchamp

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## octopus17

Aerin Iris Meadow.


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## Filledoux

Hermes un jardin sur le nil


----------



## Moirai

Flowerbomb


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## gatorpooh

sanmi said:


> Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet




I got a sample of this and I love it! It may be my next purchase.


----------



## gatorpooh

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## loves

SL encens et lavande


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## spylove22

Livia1 said:


> Chanel no.19


 
 I just got the EDP today!


----------



## roundandround

MDO Nuit Noire


----------



## Livia1

spylove22 said:


> I just got the EDP today!




You got it! You must tell me what you think when you get a chance to try it


----------



## spylove22

Livia1 said:


> You got it! You must tell me what you think when you get a chance to try it


 
I love it! I tried the EDT too but I preferred the sillage of the EDP!


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Livia1

spylove22 said:


> I love it! I tried the EDT too but I preferred the sillage of the EDP!




Yes, I think that is why I prefer the EDP too. That and the stronger rose 
I'm glad you like it, it is such a lovely fragrance.


----------



## msdiene

Chanel Cristalle edt


----------



## octopus17

Aerin Iris Meadow


----------



## sanmi

gatorpooh said:


> I got a sample of this and I love it! It may be my next purchase.




[emoji41] yes it's definitely a keeper....


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## gapaholic13

Miu miu


----------



## Moirai

Gucci


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## clevercat

Creed Love in White


----------



## ellemariee

V&R Flowerbomb.


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## sanmi

L'eau D'issey (Issey Miyake) by Issey Miyake.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle  Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bella Freud 1970


----------



## andicandi3x12

Rihanna reb'l fleur


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Hypnose by Lancome


----------



## clu13

Kiehl's vanilla and sandalwood


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Monsoon


----------



## beekmanhill

Donna Karan Chaos


----------



## Swcharm87

Donna Karen Cashmere


----------



## sugarlessgirl

Chanel Allure EDP and Allure parfum extract on my wrists and neck. Very subtle and classic [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Luna Rossa


----------



## carterazo

Balenciaga  (not sure I want to keep wearing this one.)


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bella Freud Signature fragrance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## highheeladdict

Marc Jacobs "Daisy"


----------



## rutabaga

Stella McCartney Stella


----------



## shopping247

Chanel No 22


----------



## Mila23

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## clinkenwar

Diptyque Oud Palao


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## dmitchell15

My Burberry


----------



## sanmi

Stella McCartney, STELLA


----------



## sashaj

Dior miss Dior


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## March786

Chanel gardenia


----------



## michellem

Juicy couture I am juicy couture


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'ivoire


----------



## ASL4Allie

Gucci Guilty


----------



## highheeladdict

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum


----------



## octopus17

Aerin Iris Meadow


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## kml2887

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre again.


----------



## c0uture

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## KayuuKathey

hermes l'ambre des merveilles


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## DiorT

mui mui


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Noir epices by Frederic Malle


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmand


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga.


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## keodi

Creed love in black


----------



## clu13

Altier cologne jasmine Angelique


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Neroli Portofino


----------



## sanmi

Armani Diamonds Violet Eau de Parfum


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Dextersmom

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Mitsah Dior


----------



## Hirisa

Lorenzo Villoresi Teint de Neige


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès


----------



## msdiene

Chanel Bel Respiro


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## purly

Dior - Miss Dior


----------



## Straight-Laced

Le Labo Santal 33


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Designervintage

Flowerbomb by Victor & Rolf [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cuir Russie Chanel


----------



## Minkas

Miss Dior EDP


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SJP - Lovely


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmand


----------



## Hirisa

Ormonde Jayne Ta'if.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## fsubabe

Prada pour homme. It's a men's fragrance but I really like it


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior -  Cherie


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Stylish P

Amouge DIA


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior Amber Nuit


----------



## LVC20774

YSL Opium


----------



## Dextersmom

Amazing Grace by Philosophy


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born in Paradise


----------



## sanmi

Armani Diamonds Violet Eau de Parfum


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Dextersmom

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bond No.9 Chinatown


----------



## jenjen1964

Estee Lauder Modern Muse, for some reason it has grown on me


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Yesterday:        Chanel Coco Noir



Today:              YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden - Fifth Avenue NYC


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melagrano


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Visa


----------



## March786

Chanel gardenia


----------



## Dextersmom

Amazing Grace


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## clevercat

Creed Love in White (again)


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille


----------



## .pursefiend.

Gucci "guilty"


----------



## cupcakegirl

D&G light blue


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Dream Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal (again)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Party at Manhatten by The Party


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## klynneann

Hermes - Un Jardin Sur le Toit


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmand


----------



## sanmi

Armani Diamonds Violet Eau de Parfum


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Greys0n

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

1697 Frapin


----------



## Gravitsap

Poeme by Lancome


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Essences Insenses


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmand


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane  (was just as delightful in the warmer temperature.   )


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Givenchy - very irresistible


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga.


----------



## amadea88

CK Eternity


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dolce Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor.


----------



## Designervintage

Karl Lagerfeld - fits the lovely weather perfectly [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## purly

Tocca Emilia


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hermes Ambre


----------



## Dextersmom

Amazing Grace


----------



## beekmanhill

I sampled Hermes Eau de rhubarbe écarlate today.  It is the first Hermes scent by Christine Nagel.  For me it is too vegetal and dry, although the dry down is softer and more pleasant than the rather harsh (to me) top notes.  I think I'll be giving it a pass.


----------



## amadea88

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## loves

l'artisan tea for two


----------



## sanmi

Omnia Crystalline by Bvlgari


----------



## Jbr12

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber - it's a very sophisticated fresh, clean scent and very unusual, which is why I love it - on my second bottle!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Tocca Bianca


----------



## carterazo

Maja perfumed body lotion &#9825;


----------



## amadea88

Issey Miyake L'eau D'issey


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Pomellato NUDO Rose EDP.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Creme Brûlée


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No5 Eau Premiere


----------



## coconutsboston

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## michellem

Juicy couture I am juicy couture


----------



## amadea88

Valentino Donna


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## fendifemale

Dolce & Gabbana Pour Femme


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Tonka Imperiale Guerlain


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Designervintage

Dolce and Gabbana - the one


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## leechiyong

Scent of Departure ICN Seoul


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir


----------



## luvpandas8

Jo Malone mimosa


----------



## Summer sunshine

Diptyque Do Son


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## ms-whitney

i'm a sucker for the fruity scents.... xD

original chloe is what i wear for everyday, but i also love switching it up with victoria's secret bombshell original version...

today is chloe.


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## amadea88

Valentino Donna


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## sanmi

L'eau D'issey (issey Miyake) by Issey Miyake


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## beatrizbates

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## lookatme

derek lam drunk on youth


----------



## Marjan79

Atelier Cologne Mistral Patchouli


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Dextersmom

Aveda Vanilla essential oil


----------



## IndigoRose

Fragonard Belle Chérie


----------



## coconutsboston

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## amadea88

Issey Miyake L'eau D'issey


----------



## msdiene

Chanel 28 La Pausa


----------



## Caz71

Has anyone tried the new Dior poison Girl???? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Marjan79

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Poeme


----------



## hungariangirl

Carven Le Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel - Chance


----------



## c0uture

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille Coco


----------



## andicandi3x12

Alien essence absolue mixed with Versace crystal noir eau de parfum


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## sanmi

Stella McCartney, STELLA


----------



## loves

Tom ford patchouli


----------



## Marjan79

Cerruti 1881


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore again, such a lovely scent for spring


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le labo Poivre


----------



## clinkenwar

Agonist The Infidels


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Dextersmom

Aveda Vanilla essential oil


----------



## mrsbambam

Issey Miyake as always, love it


----------



## beekmanhill

A sample of Hermes Eau de Rhubarbe Ecarlate.


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmande Eau Gourmande


----------



## Freckles1

Queens Bond no. 9


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Straight-Laced

Le Labo Santal 33


----------



## nikkisharif

Madison Avenue Bond No. 9


----------



## luvpandas8

Jo malone mimosa


----------



## Marjan79

Atelier cologne


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ivoire de Balmain. I smell like soap today.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Body Tender


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore again


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Woody and spicy


----------



## klynneann

Hermes - Un Jardin sur le Toit


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Bond No. 9 - Washington Square


----------



## purly

Miss Dior


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

Valentino Donna


----------



## Mila23

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## Binkysmom

Heliotrope by Hove


----------



## clevercat

La Perla


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of  a Lady


----------



## Grande Latte

Jo Malone: Lime Basil


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Mikaleff Royal Muska


----------



## sanmi

Fancy Love by Jessica Simpson


----------



## Janesfashion19

Chanel Madmoiselle eau de parfum


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Miyake L'eau D'issey


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude Eau de Parfum.


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Visa Piguet


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Linz379

Alien - Thierry Mugler


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## michellem

Lancôme la vie est belle


----------



## nikkisharif

I'm so obsessed!! Madison Avenue Bond No. 9


----------



## Cheetah7

Givenchy Absolutely Irresistible.


----------



## amadea88

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Chloe the only scent Ive been wearing for the past 3 years and a lil tired of it. anyone know of another similar scent to it?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hermessance Ambre


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Mediana

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès.


----------



## amadea88

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## alterego

Royal Bain de Champagne (Caron) I'm an old soul.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Cheetah7

Dior J'Adore.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## juni1114

Jo Malone Amber & Patchouli Cologne intense with a bit of Comme Des Garcons BLACK.

cafleurebon.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/amberpatchcrop.jpg


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Van Cleef & Arpels - Orchidee Vanille

such a divine vanilla smell with a light lemon hint (no acidity, just the freshness). Think creamy vanilla gelato with just the right sweetness and a hint of freshness


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## amadea88

CK Eternity


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## misscocktail

Bvlgari Jasmin noir


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Apricot


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Essences Insensees


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude Eau de Perfume


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Van Cleef & Arpels Orchidee Vanille again


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Hirisa

Andy Tauer Vanilla Flash. A bit more like Tobacco Flash, but still very nice.


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Coco


----------



## loves

Happy


----------



## Freckles1

Madison Avenue by Bond no. 9


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Chinatown Bond no.9


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel.


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## cupcakegirl

jo malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Marjan79

Chanel 5


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Body Tender


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Sephora Chocolate Praline. I think it's discontinued, so I'm very happy to have a back up


----------



## amadea88

J.Lo Glow


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Dextersmom

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## sanmi

Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Tp1908

Balenciaga


----------



## spylove22

Kelly Caleche


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde


----------



## carterazo

Maja perfumed body lotion &#9825;


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray


----------



## Dextersmom

Philosophy's Amazing Grace


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## clevercat

Balmain Jolie Madam


----------



## CaliChic

Cheapie but a goody: avon rare pearls


----------



## amadea88

See By Chloe Eau Fraiche


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume..


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## clinkenwar

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## clu13

Bond No. 9 Bleeker Street


----------



## michellem

Frogonard belle cherie


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## sanmi

Omnia Crystalline by Bvlgari


----------



## Tp1908

Bottega


----------



## amadea88

SF Incanto Amity


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Malaia


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Dawn

Trying out Gucci Bamboo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle..


----------



## Dextersmom

Philosophy's Amazing Grace


----------



## clu13

Bond no. 9 Madison Square Park


----------



## michellem

Jo malone english pear and freesia


----------



## jess236

Signorina Eleganza Ferragamo


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Eau Plurielle


----------



## coconutsboston

Lovely - SJP


----------



## Straight-Laced

CDG Wonderoud


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Magnifique Eau de Parfum.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Itsjustabag

I'm wearing Hermes Ambre Nargulie from the Hermesessence fragrance collection. Recently picked it up in Abu Dhabi duty free while I was on my way back from my holidays.

I've actually done a haul video on what I picked up so please do check it out:

https://youtu.be/jAmMsqU3WM8


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## Hirisa

Comme des Garcons Incense Kyoto


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Hirisa said:


> Comme des Garcons Incense Kyoto




Pure heaven!!!!!!! Smells amazing!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Hirisa

Sophie-Rose said:


> Pure heaven!!!!!!! Smells amazing!


It honestly is! This is a decant, but I think a full bottle is in my future!


----------



## dmitchell15

Alien


----------



## Olinni

Jo Malone - nectarine blossom & honey


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## amadea88

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli dore again


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## clevercat

hotshot said:


> La Perla




Me too, hotshot. My signature fragrance since 1994!


----------



## sanmi

Chole Eau De Parfum


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ambre Sultan Serge Lutens


----------



## Hirisa

Vintage Hermes 24 Faubourg EDP.


----------



## Dextersmom

A sample I got at HermesEau de neroli dore


----------



## coconutsboston

Aerin Waterlily Sun


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

Acca Kappa White Moss


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Chloe


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore again, such a great spring frangrance


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume


----------



## Dextersmom

Hermes neroli dore


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## amadea88

Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## lepasion

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia and Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey [emoji6]


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19  - it's cold again.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle EDP SPRAY


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo - Blossom


----------



## jen_sparro

Jo Malone Sea Salt & Wood Sage


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lanvin Marry Me. Can't quite find a scent similar to it. I would like to try other perfumes but everything smells too sweet or powdery.


----------



## Hirisa

A Lab On Fire "Mon Musc a Moi"


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## roundandround

Estee Lauder PC Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## sanmi

Issey Miyake - L'Eau D'Issey Florale


----------



## klynneann

Hermes Eau de rhubarbe ecarlate


----------



## mahalagirl

Tom Ford Femme Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Marjan79

La petite robe noir -Guerlain


----------



## Dupsy

Hermes - Un jardin sur le nil


----------



## amadea88

Kenzo Flower


----------



## katemeehan

Illamasqua Freak


----------



## sunshinesash

Tory Burch 'Jolie Fleur Rose' -fairly good staying power! 

Notes: Rose Essential, Fresh Tea Rose Accord, Cashmeran, Musk, Pink Pepper, Green Sap Accord, Strawberry Leaves Accord, Violet, White Amber, Sandalwood


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Taylor - White Diamonds.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Chanel's Jersey EdT from the Exclusifs range.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Malaia


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## sunshinesash

Tom Ford- Black Orchid [This has the best staying power EVER]

We had quite the snowfall yesterday, so I am still in winter mode today... :rain:


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Asbogirl

Cologne intensa by Forest Essentials.
It is quite floral, predominant fragrance is Jasmine  (from Madurai in India). Ayurvedic too.
Can I make 50 ml last until my next trip in January?


----------



## amadea88

Balmain Eau d'voire


----------



## Crystalina

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## michellem

Juicy couture I am juicy couture


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## lenie

Bond No. 9 Madison Avenue


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Atelier Cologne's Rendezvous from its Collection Metal.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## klynneann

Hermes Un Jardin Sur le Toit


----------



## Dextersmom

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hermes Ambre Narguile


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Elemwai

Jo Malone, Wood Sage and Salt


----------



## sanmi

Hanae Mori by Hanae Mori Perfume


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren - Ralph


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Frapin 1697


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## clevercat

La Perla


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin 'Éclat dArpège'


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmande EG


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Night Jewel. [emoji41]


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Crystalina

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## mlm05004

Jadore Dior [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Lanvin Eau de Parfum


----------



## michumichu

Fracas!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Love this!


----------



## Dextersmom

Amazing Grace


----------



## cupcakegirl

jo malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## thay

Prada  Infusion d'Amande


----------



## shoes319

Trying a sample of MAison Margiela Replica lazy Sunday morning  and oh my yummy!!


----------



## amadea88

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5


----------



## ManilaMama

Hermes - Un Jardin Sur Le Nil. 

If I can't buy a Hermes bag; I can at least smell like the boutique!


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## ivy1026

Hermes neroli dore


----------



## klynneann

Aerin Waterlily


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Diptyque Florabellio


----------



## Dextersmom

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo Poivre


----------



## papertiger

Prada, L'eau Ambree Eau de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom ford neroli


----------



## HandbagDiva354

DolceGabbana Light Blue


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

Commes des Garçon Amazinggreen


----------



## ScottyGal

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Hirisa

Carven Le Parfum


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Soire de Lune Sisley


----------



## Dextersmom

Amazing Grace


----------



## michellem

Lily bermuda lili


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Byredo's Oliver Peoples.


----------



## Designervintage

Burberry


----------



## octopus17

Calyx. Nice, but unfortunately hasn't quite got the 'bite' of its Prescriptives precursor.


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## leechiyong

Cheap thrill:  Fleurescent's Neon Rose bought from Urban Outfitters.


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès.


----------



## Dextersmom

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Hermes' Hiris


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Five o'clock Serge Lutens


----------



## leechiyong

Scent of Departure, ICN (Seoul).


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel Beige. I love this scent


----------



## amadea88

Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Nuits de Noho


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## ScottyGal

Nina Ricci - Nina


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bluemarine - Blugirl EDT


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## coconutsboston

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## perlefine

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## michellem

Lily bermuda lily


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmande EG


----------



## chpvtt

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## katrice9000

chpvtt said:


> jo malone nectarine blossom & honey




+1


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## skimilk

Right now I'm wearing Vanille Abricot by Comptoir Sud Pacifique. Earlier in the day I was wearing Amour de Cacao, also by CSP. Yesterday I wore Vanille Extreme- yep, CSP.

I'm super into their perfume these days


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Dextersmom

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Visa Robert Piguet


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Hermes Jardin en Mediterranee


----------



## amadea88

Sisley Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## ScottyGal

Nina Ricci - Nina


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Dream Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Pierre Bourdon Le Grand Tour


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain - Colours of love


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## michellem

Juicy couture I am juicy couture


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Hermes' Jardin sur le Toit


----------



## klynneann

Still wearing Aerin Waterlily Sun


----------



## ScottyGal

Victorias Secret - Amber Romance


----------



## dmitchell15

Chanel chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Dextersmom

Amazing Grace


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## spylove22

L'instant de Guerlain


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Kelly Caleche..


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## roundandround

Diana Vreeland Simply Devine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## Dextersmom

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Joop


----------



## octopus17

Une Nuit a Bali


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cornflower Blue said:


> Une Nuit a Bali




Who is the designer?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Serge Lutens' Encens et Lavande in the morning and Chanel's Jersey in the afternoon.


----------



## octopus17

*Dangerouscurves *That's the designers name as well as the name of the perfume (N.1 Le  Parfum on the bottle). I don't know if they still do the one that I have, but they have several others. I originally got mine from Liberty in London, but now seems to be 'out of stock'. Une Nuit a Bali do have a website though.


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born in Paradise


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## inverved

Balmain La Mome.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Frederic Malle's Cologne Indelebile


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Gris Cabochard vintage


----------



## Dextersmom

St. Barts by Tommy Bahama


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## tolliv

Rodin with a spirits of Jimmy Choo


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo - Blossom


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Frederic Malle's Carnal Flower


----------



## clevercat

Clinique Wrappings


----------



## TasheRAWR

Viktor & Rolf BONBON


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Jimmy Choo -  BLOSSOM.


----------



## jess236

Misia Chanel


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

hotshot said:


> Roja Dove Diaghilev




I've noticed that you are using this a lot. Not because I'm following you  but because I want it for myself and am trying to decide whether I want it enough to pay the price they are asking for it. Do you know if the formula has changed from the original one?


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Tresor


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears- Fantasy


----------



## Keylocket

Chanel Chance


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Parfums d'Empire Fougere Bengale


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmand


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmande EG


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## GAN

Flowerbomb by Victor & Rolf and Babydoll by YSL


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel  Chance au tendre


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Elixir Charnel


----------



## ClassicFab

Versace Yellow Diamond


----------



## Linz379

Alien - Thierry Mugler


----------



## klynneann

Hermes Un jardin sur le toit


----------



## beekmanhill

Bottega Veneta


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## sajero2

Philosophy Pure Grace Summer


----------



## Kyokei

Amouage Beloved


----------



## clu13

Chanel coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Byredo's Pulp


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Provocative Parfum Spray


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Profumi di Pantelleria's Maestrale


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Viktor & Rolf - Flower-bomb


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Designervintage

Victor and Rolf - Bonbon


----------



## octopus17

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Yves Saint Laurent - Black Opium




This


----------



## carterazo

Jean Pateau Sublime


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## KayuuKathey

Burberry Sport


----------



## michellem

Lily bermuda lili


----------



## amadea88

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmande


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## Hurrem1001

Les Parfums De Rosine - Rose D'Ete


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## clu13

Experimenting with men's Prada infusion 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   De vetiver layered over orange body lotion.

Anyone else not tied to "gender" or layer?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle L'eau De Toilette


----------



## Kyokei

Shalimar


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## clevercat

Creed Love in White


----------



## Cheetah7

Yves Saint Laurent Manifesto.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## clu13

Kiehl's vanilla cedar wood


----------



## sanmi

Fancy For Women By Jessica Simpson


----------



## amadea88

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Kyokei

Amouage Memoir Woman


----------



## LemonDrop

My new combination of Origins Ginger Soufflé lotion with Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet. The mix is intoxicating.


----------



## sanmi

Hanae Mori by Hanae Mori Perfume


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

CK Eternity [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## Hurrem1001

Balenciaga - Florabotanica EDP


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel Coco


----------



## sanmi

Lancome La Vie est Belle' Eau de Parfum


----------



## jctc

J'dore original and Chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## amadea88

YSL Supreme Bouquet


----------



## SummerMango

Flower Bomb by Viktor Rolf


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy 

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Mayfly285

LemonDrop said:


> My new combination of Origins Ginger Soufflé lotion with Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet. The mix is intoxicating.




This sounds gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## absolutpink

MJ Daisy Eau So Fresh Blush


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Artisan Parfumeur's Ananas Fizz


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Atelier Cologne's Silver Iris


----------



## Prada Prince

Bleu de Chanel


----------



## michellem

Lily bermuda lili


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## amadea88

Valentino Donna


----------



## SummerMango

Sexual Fresh by Michel Germain


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

vintage Bal a Versailles by Jean Deprez


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## clu13

Bvlgari omnia paraiba


----------



## Prada Prince

L'eau Par Kenzo Homme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmand


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Sunna

Amarige from Givenchy


----------



## karester

YSL Black Opium


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## amadea88

Carven L'eau de Toilette


----------



## SummerMango

Hawaiian Plumeria[emoji254]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Byredo's Pulp. The perfect summer fragrance for a brief holiday in Greece.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## SummerMango

My favorite, Flower Bomb by Viktor Rolf


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Valentino Rock and Rose


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## amadea88

Marc Jacobs Daisy Delight


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès


----------



## SummerMango

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Karheart

Flower Bomb by Viktor Rolf


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille Gourmand


----------



## WhatCTCovets

Dolce and Gabbana The One


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dolce Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## michellem

Lancôme la vie est belle


----------



## taniherd

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## amadea88

D&G Dolce


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19  (it's cold again.)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Dreamytabby

Prada Candy


----------



## amadea88

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## michellem

Juicy couture I am juicy couture


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom perfume..


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Myrrhe & Delires


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Dextersmom

Hermes Rose Amazone


----------



## Designervintage

Dolce & Gabbana - the One, I got this super cute present from my lovely husband [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## amadea88

SF Signorina Eleganza


----------



## msdiene

Annick Goutal Le Jasmin


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Night Jewel


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## SummerMango

Flower Bomb


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Neroli


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray


----------



## Dextersmom

Philosophy's Amazing Grace


----------



## KayuuKathey

ysl champagne.


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo - Blossom 

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amadea88

Diptyque Philosykos


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## Prada Prince

Terre D'Hermes


----------



## deltalady

Acqua Di Parma Rosa Nobile with Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Coco


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy 

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luvs*it*

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Ann Gerard's Perle de Mousse


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel Eau Sucree


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## rose60610

Chanel No. 5


----------



## sanmi

Valentina' Eau de Parfum


----------



## SummerMango

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Believe


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ wonderful fragrance.
Today I am wearing Miller Harris' Geranium Bourbon.


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Apricot


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## SummerMango

Prada Candy


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Eau So Fresh by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## SummerMango

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## madisonmamaw

une fille a berlin by serge lutens


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Heeley's Coccobello


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## madisonmamaw

chergui by serge lutens


----------



## SummerMango

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## sanmi

GUCCI Flora Eau de Toilette


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Lubina

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cuir Beluga by Guerlain


----------



## StopHammertime

Xerjoff Lira.


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo - Blossom 

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## SummerMango

Burberry Body


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Armani Diamonds Violet Eau de Parfum


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## dmitchell15

Jo Malone peony and blush suede


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Valentino Valentina 
Today: Simply Belle


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle L'eau d'hiver


----------



## dmitchell15

Jo Malone peony and blush suede again today


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## SummerMango

Flower Bomb by Viktor Rolf


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> L'eau D'issey (issey Miyake) by Issey Miyake.




This


----------



## Dextersmom

Philosophy's Amazing Grace


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Jasmine Mirage 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Dior's Cuir Cannage


----------



## Dextersmom

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## purly

Roses de Chloe


----------



## irishlas

Givenchy Shalimar


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Pravda Candy


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Hermes' Un Jardin sur le Toit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle by DIOR.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Jasmine Mirage

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Coco


----------



## beekmanhill

Rose Barbare by Guerlain


----------



## carterazo

Simply Belle


----------



## sanmi

Dior J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## SummerMango

Flower Bomb


----------



## ScottyGal

_Lee said:


> Hollister - Jasmine Mirage
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


This again - I can't get enough of how lovely it smells!

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ivoire de Balmain. It smells Soapy, in a good way. Perfect for summer.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Chanel Jersey


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Dextersmom

A sample of Jo Malone tuberose angelica


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude Eau de Perfume


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## SummerMango

Flower Bomb


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Granville by Christian Dior


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Cartier La Panthère Eau de Perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## angel143

Hermes Rose Ikebana


----------



## Kyokei

24 Faubourg


----------



## Heidicour

Prada candy


----------



## vicki_en

Chanel Chance


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Beige


----------



## KayuuKathey

carolina herrera 212


----------



## tolliv

Rodin


----------



## sanmi

5th Avenue Perfume by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## SummerMango

Heidicour said:


> Prada candy




Me too[emoji119]&#127997;


----------



## clu13

Bond No 9 bleeker street


----------



## wannaprada

A combination of Jo Malone's Lime & Mandarin and Grapefruit.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Heeley's Figuier


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Linz379

Alien - Thierry Mugler


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Apricot


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## clu13

Bond No 9 perfumista avenue


----------



## loveydovey35

clu13 said:


> Bond No 9 perfumista avenue


 
One of my favorites!


----------



## loveydovey35

Today I am wearing my ALL TIME favorite perfume, Creed's Jardin D'Amalfi...Smells so good! 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446765192&R=871854250046&P_name=Creed&sid=154A57FDDBF0&Ntt=creed&N=0&bmUID=liy._xg


----------



## HandbagDiva354

D&G Light Blue


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel No 5


----------



## msdiene

Chanel 28 La Pausa


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## shiba_inu

Chantecaille Frangipane


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau Svelte


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Bendelirious by Etat Libre d'Orange


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Beige


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel No19 Poudre

Today Diana Vreeland Simply Divine


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Tresor


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Walk on Air: Kate Spade


----------



## Hurrem1001

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Verveine d'Eugène by Heeley


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Palermo by Byredo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Designervintage

Bonbon - Viktor and Rolf


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday:  Emporo Armani She

Today: Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born in Paradise


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Issey Miyake - L'Eau D'Issey Florae


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Beige


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Prada Prince

Byredo - Black Saffron


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Infusion de Fleur d'Oranger by Prada


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Daisy ~ M Jacobs


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## coconutsboston

Lovely


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Coco


----------



## StopHammertime

Xerjoff Lua.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## aceofspades

Chloe


----------



## SummerMango

Flower Bomb


----------



## KayuuKathey

burberry sport


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday:  Chanel No19
Today: Tresor in Love


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Un Jardin sur le Nil by Hermes


----------



## yunbean

Marc jacobs original perfume (Gardenia scent)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Eau de Rhubarbe Ecarlate.  Fresh tart fragrance, and pretty bottle as well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Tonka Imperiale


----------



## neshanta

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Un Jardin sur le Nil by Hermes


one of my favs!!!! So fresh and clean !


----------



## neshanta

Marc Jacobs- Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## sanmi

L'eau D'issey (issey Miyake) by Issey Miyake.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Ottoman by Parfum d'Empire


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## lookatme

http://www.sephora.com/dior?icid2=product_link_brandDior J'adore Eau Lumière


----------



## Dextersmom

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## clydekiwi

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Infusion de Fleur d'Oranger by Prada




Does this smell oranges


----------



## cupcakegirl

D&G light blue


----------



## michellem

Lily bermuda lili


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## sanmi

Hermes 24 Faubourg&#8217; Perfume


----------



## Queen_Beann

CK ONE. Tried and true. Still smells wonderful.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Une Fleur de Cassie by F. Malle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## dangerouscurves

Absolutely Me from Escada.


----------



## J.A.N.

Stella Mc Cartneys Lily.


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Dextersmom

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## coconutsboston

Fleurissimo


----------



## sanmi

Loving this.... Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Beige.  It's my favorite scent during Spring/ Summer months.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Nobile 1942 Casta Diva Fragranza Suprema

Today Chanel No5 Eau Premiere Edp


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## sanmi

Hypnotic Poison Eau Sensuelle by DIOR


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Britney - Midnight Fantasy 
- no judgement!! I got it on sale after reading some amazing reviews! Have to admit that considering the price, this smells amazing!!!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Dextersmom

Honey Coconut by Love & Toast


----------



## michellem

Dolce and gabana light blue


----------



## Prada Prince

By Kilian - Moonlight in Heaven


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## antschulina

Hermès eau des merveilles


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Lmadrid

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream Forever


----------



## sanmi

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin perfume layered with body spray.


----------



## madisonmamaw

La fille de  Berlin with nuit de cellophane 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Nest - Indigo


----------



## CleopatraSelene

madisonmamaw said:


> La fille de  Berlin with nuit de cellophane
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Love nuit de cellophane! I've never thought to layer it


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Crescent Bay

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## madisonmamaw

CleopatraSelene said:


> Love nuit de cellophane! I've never thought to layer it


Was reading up on perfume 

While I always layered jo Malone I never layered others and thought I should give it a try 


Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Les Exclusifs de Chanel - N°18


----------



## highheeladdict

Thierry Mugler -  Alien


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born in Paradise


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Dextersmom

Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Neroli


----------



## pillerih

Bobbi Brown Almost Bare with Clean Fresh Laundry. I love layering and this combo is really fresh &#9786;


----------



## MandyDee

This is hilarious but I have on some cheap Calgon Hawaiian Ginger! It's my old go to from school! hahaha


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## Keren16

Frederic Malle Lipstick Rose


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Copal Azur by Aedes de Venustas


----------



## madisonmamaw

Kai perfume oil with baliese herbal bug repellent  

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

StyleEssence from Jil Sander. My HG.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## roundandround

4 days wearing Mona di Orio Nuit Noire


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Eau de Gloire by Parfum d'Empire


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Tresor


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## jess236

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

J&#8217;ador Eau de Parfum by DIOR


----------



## Yoshi1296

Maison Martin Margiela Replica At The Barber's.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cologne Blanche by Christian Dior.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## madisonmamaw

Kai perfume oil again 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born in Paradise


----------



## meg_in_blue

During the day...Clean Warm Cotton perfume

This evening...Jo Malone - Red Roses


----------



## Freckles1

Madison Avenue - Bond


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Beige


----------



## sanmi

Prada CANDY


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## perlefine

Lancaster Summer Splash


----------



## Karheart

Victoria's Secret Seduction Black Orchid


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

White Diamonds  by Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Amouage Dia Women (test driving love it)

Today Estee Lauder PC Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Silver Iris by Atelier Cologne


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Tresor


----------



## Hurrem1001

Gucci Flora - Gorgeous Gardenia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

La Collection Privée - Vétiver by Dior


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Beige!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermes Un jardin


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

Katy Perry Killer Queen Oh So Sheer


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burch -- Eau de Parfum Spray


----------



## mkpurselover

Diptique Tam Dao


----------



## StopHammertime

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Mokha.


----------



## bella601

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## jess236

Valentino Donna


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Chance


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence perfumed body moisturizer


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Les Exclusifs de Chanel - Bel Respiro


----------



## Elsie87

Dior J'Adore eau de parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## kellytheshopper

Giorgio Armani Si! I love it


----------



## TeamHutchens

Does anyone have one that reminds them of suntan lotion?


----------



## beekmanhill

TeamHutchens said:


> Does anyone have one that reminds them of suntan lotion?



Bobby brown Beach is good and Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess too.

Creed Virgin a Island Water is beachy, not really sun tan lotion-y, very good.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Apricot


----------



## clydekiwi

antschulina said:


> Hermès eau des merveilles




Love this


----------



## clydekiwi

I love the smell of oranges. Can anyone recommend a scent that is light,summery and smells like oranges


----------



## LavenderIce

clydekiwi said:


> I love the smell of oranges. Can anyone recommend a scent that is light,summery and smells like oranges




Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine.


----------



## clydekiwi

LavenderIce said:


> Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine.




I have this. I like it at first but not the dry down. Im not a fan of sandalwood. Thanks


----------



## MomOfThree1980

An Ed Hardy one in a pink bottle (can't remember the name, haven't seen it in a few years).


----------



## coconutsboston

Lovely


----------



## carterazo

Maja perfumed body lotion &#9825;


----------



## antschulina

clydekiwi said:


> Love this



 Thank you! I love this too  and I get so many compliments when I'm wearing it 



clydekiwi said:


> I love the smell of oranges. Can anyone recommend a scent that is light,summery and smells like oranges




You can check at Jo Malone for orange blossom or citrus fruit perfumes. Jo Malone has so much to offer!


----------



## madisonmamaw

Kai perfume oil 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bvlgari Omnia Paraiba


----------



## sanmi

SJP " lovely


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Hermes Hiris


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Un Jardin Apres la monsoon


----------



## stcyla

TeamHutchens said:


> Does anyone have one that reminds them of suntan lotion?


I was going to mention Bobbi Brown-Beach, as well.. And also Replica- Beach Walk. Bobbi Brown reminds me purely of sunscreen while Beach Walk has a tiny bit more depth to it.


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary


----------



## LavenderIce

clydekiwi said:


> I have this. I like it at first but not the dry down. Im not a fan of sandalwood. Thanks



Too bad.  I really love the freshness of it and the orange scent is more of the fruit not orange blossoms.  My only complaint with it is it doesn't last very long.  My favorite from the line, Grand Neroli has long staying power.  What about Le Labo Fleur  D'Oranger 27?


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Perfume


----------



## Strek

Terre De Hermes


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Hermessence Épice Marine


----------



## madisonmamaw

Kai perfume oil again today 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Miss Krys

Calvin Klein Euphoria. I love the combination of amber and sandalwood and can wear it really well, but not sweet or floral scents.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Sensuous Nude Eau de Parfum


----------



## coconutsboston

Tom Ford Costa Azzurra


----------



## clydekiwi

LavenderIce said:


> Too bad.  I really love the freshness of it and the orange scent is more of the fruit not orange blossoms.  My only complaint with it is it doesn't last very long.  My favorite from the line, Grand Neroli has long staying power.  What about Le Labo Fleur  D'Oranger 27?




Thanks. Ill try that [emoji4]


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Joyful by Escada. 

One of my faves.


----------



## shadowplay

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## madisonmamaw

Kai perfume oil 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## uhpharm01

clydekiwi said:


> love this



+1


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Memoir Man by Amouage


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sun Di Gioia


----------



## dangerouscurves

Decadence by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## puticat

le jardin de monsieur li


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle L'eau De Toilette


----------



## jess236

Misia Chanel


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Granville by Dior


----------



## Toynoodle

Elizabethan Rose, Penhaligon


----------



## SummerMango

Flower Bomb


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Un Jardin apres la monsoon


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born in Paradise


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Bigarade Concentrée by Editions de Parfums Frédéric Malle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Alcat34

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## madisonmamaw

Datari noir 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

Orange Sanguine by Atelier.


----------



## rubypurple

Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay


----------



## slang

Diorissimo by Dior

Gosh I love this scent BUT oh man, it doesn't last on me at all. Oh well


----------



## madisonmamaw

The fig one.by Diptyque 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle L'eau De Toilette


----------



## madisonmamaw

Rolled in some Kai perfume oil 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sun Di Gioia


----------



## Maracucha

Bamboo Gucci


----------



## amadea88

CK Euphoria Gold


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Mayfly285

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle EDP SPRAY


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## coconutsboston

Dolce


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dove soap - I can't use perfume due to dermatitis. 

But if I am careful can spray on cloths.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Daturi noir 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## IndigoRose

Valentino Donna


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## cupcakegirl

D&G light blue


----------



## sanmi

Lanvin Eau de Parfum


----------



## tolliv

My very own signature scent made from essential oils called "Tangela" &#128525;


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Visa by Piguet


----------



## Dextersmom

Aveda vanilla essential oil


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Karheart

Burberry Body


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Shalimar Initial


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel
boy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Karheart

Burberry Body


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre + Chanel Chance Shimmering Powdered Perfume. lol it feels OTT but so yummy wearing it together


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## jess236

Olympea Paco Rabanne


----------



## shadowplay

Burberry Brit


----------



## octopus17

Aerin Iris Meadow


----------



## dribbelina

Odin 01


----------



## TeamHutchens

stcyla said:


> I was going to mention Bobbi Brown-Beach, as well.. And also Replica- Beach Walk. Bobbi Brown reminds me purely of sunscreen while Beach Walk has a tiny bit more depth to it.


Thanks, I am going to need to head to the mall then and try these out.


----------



## TeamHutchens

beekmanhill said:


> Bobby brown Beach is good and Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess too.
> 
> Creed Virgin a Island Water is beachy, not really sun tan lotion-y, very good.



Thanks, I tried Bronze Goddess but it gave me a headache.    I need to try Bobbi Brown!


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Same for the past three years (almost every day), Bleu de Chanel


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Molecules 01


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Ottoman


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## mia55

Dior addict


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 High Line & Liberty Island mixed


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Chanel Chance


----------



## klynneann

Hermes Eau de rhubarbe ecarlate


----------



## baxa17

Serge Lutens a la nuit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Les Exclusifs 1932


----------



## maisonindigo

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## bella601

Miss Dior


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Alexenjie

Annick Goutal Eau D'Hadrien, I wear this almost every day all year round. I don't believe (anymore) in having just one signature scent but I wear this 90% of the time.


----------



## josieblime

Maison Francis Kurkdjian Aqua Universalis


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Waffle65

Yves Saint Laurent Black Opium


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle.


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Apricot


----------



## coconutsboston

Dolce


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Monsoon


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister - Passion Fruit Dreams


----------



## IndigoRose

Maison Margiela  Replica Beach Walk


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Cachou97

Chanel Chance eau vive


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Mademoiselle.


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Nuits de NoHo


----------



## Ellzee

Poison Girl - Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Joyful by Escada, again, just can't stop wearing it, it is beautiful.


----------



## Pishi

Joe Malone Red Roses body creme, sprayed on Tam Dao by Diptyque.


----------



## purly

Versace Eros (the male version!!! it smells better lol)


----------



## GrRoxy

Montale, Sweet Oriental Dream. Honey, almonds and rose... So yummy


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Apricot


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## dangerouscurves

Decadence by Marc Jacobs. Here's the thing. I don't have many perfumes but the 4 that I have are soooo me. Decadence is my new favorite and I love that the bottle looks like a cute, little bag.


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SJP Lovely


----------



## ScottyGal

Nina Ricci - Nina


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghlev


----------



## melpomeni

Cleopatra, by Tocca


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## mphlife

Balenciaga's Florabotanica


----------



## noon

Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede with Wood Sage and Seasalt


----------



## sanmi

Dior J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No5 Eau Premiere


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume


----------



## StarOfJapan

Versache yellow diamond


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Dolce by Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I layered Dune by Dior with Figuier by Heeley. Both are summery fig scents.


----------



## beekmanhill

Acqua di Parma Arancia


----------



## clu13

Estée Lauder Pleasures


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Tom ford - noir de noir


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle L'eau De Toilette


----------



## Dextersmom

Philosophy's Amazing Grace


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel BOY


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence  body moisturizer.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I layered Collection Metal Silver Iris by Atelier Cologne with Dune by Dior.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Designervintage

Daisy Blush by Marc Jacobs


----------



## perlefine

Rituals The Ritual of Karma Body Mist


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I layered Carnal Flower by F. Malle with Dune by Dior. Dune's green and citrusy notes tone down C.Flower's creamy-sweet tuberose and make the scent office-friendlier.


----------



## sanmi

Issey Miyake - L'Eau D'Issey Florae


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## sanmi

Armani Diamonds Violet Eau de Parfum.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Iris Ganache by Guerlain


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity SUmmer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## coconutsboston

Lovely


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Homme de Coeur by Parfums Divine.


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Paulette Malick

Im wearing Dior Addict perfume today.


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sun Di Gioia


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novello Melograno


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## clu13

Chanel coco Mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum


----------



## beekmanhill

Creed Virgin Island Water


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## sanmi

Prada CANDY.


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Tresor Perfume by Lancome


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoirr Sud Pacifique Vanille Apricot


----------



## Mediana

Biotherm L'Eau Edt


----------



## Breadnbrie

carterazo said:


> Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


That's my signature fragrance  

Today I'm wearing Burberry Brit summer


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel: Coco Noir


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Night Jewel


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Exclusifs de Chanel - Bel Respiro


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren - Ralph


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy For Women By Prada Parfum Spray.


----------



## chpvtt

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## beekmanhill

Acqua di Parma Arancia.


----------



## bibs76

Burberry Tender


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy Florale


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Geranium Bourbon by Miller Harris


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Valentina Eau de Parfum


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Le Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Un Jardin sur le Nil


----------



## hiddencharms

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## beekmanhill

The previous poster inspired me, Prada Infusion d'Irtis.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## lvchanellvr

Jour D'Hermes


----------



## sanmi

Cartier La Panthère Eau de Perfume.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Encens et lavande by Serge Lutens


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I decided to switch perfume in the afternoon: Collection Métal - Silver Iris.


----------



## anis azmi

Gucci flora


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Alcat34

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## wee drop o bush

Jo Malone _Pomegranate Noir_


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## Dextersmom

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## Peach08

See by Chloe 

My ultimate fav


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## Olechka

Bond no9 Bleecker st


----------



## anonymouslyhere

Blackberry and Bay by Jo Malone


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## candiholics

Jo Loves Red Truffle


----------



## Emmagiz

*Dolce Rosa Excelsa*


----------



## perlefine

Rituals the Ritual of Karma body mist


----------



## octopus17

A mix of Lancome Tresor and Clinique/Prescriptives Calyx


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle EDP SPRAY.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## lvchanellvr

Giorgio Armani Rose Alexandrie


----------



## clevercat

Eau de Rochas


----------



## cherishbaby

Marc Jacobs Eau So Fresh


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Ananas Fizz by Artisan Parfumeur


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou1000


----------



## msdiene

Balmain - Vent Vert


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## sanmi

Loving this.
Chanel - coco mademoiselle..


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Perle de Mousse by Ann Gérard


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès.


----------



## purly

Orange Sanguine by Atelier Cologne


----------



## nikkisharif

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Encens et lavande by Serge Lutens


----------



## sanmi

Cartier La Panthère Eau de Perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Dextersmom

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## lvchanellvr

Memoire Liquide Reserve Edition Soleil


----------



## WinSailor

Elizabeth Arden Pretty


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Memoir Man by Amouage


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Cristalle EDP


----------



## clu13

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## sanmi

Dior J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## neshanta

An oldie but a goodie. Jlo Miami glow.


----------



## ScoutMinion

Blackberry and Bay by Jo Malone today


----------



## msdiene

Annick Goutal Le Jasmin


----------



## coconutsboston

Tom Ford Costa Azzurra


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Bendelirious by Etat Libre d'Orange


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dova Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Issey Miyake - L'Eau D'Issey Florae


----------



## Dextersmom

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Apricot


----------



## lvchanellvr

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## roundandround

Diana Vreeland Simply Divine


----------



## sanmi

Hermes 24 Faubourg Perfume.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## wee drop o bush

hotshot said:


> Chanel no5



I adore this, my Great Aunt bought me a fluid ounce of Chanel No5 for my 16th birthday, my grandmother also wore it. It's timeless 
Today I'm working outside with my sheep, so my fragrance is Benefit Bathina


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

La Collection Privée - Bois d'Argent by Dior


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet [emoji178]


----------



## lavidacampus

Tory Burch (original)


----------



## l0veileen

Chloe eau de parfum, current fav scent atm!


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Night Jewel.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## lvlouis

Hermes gardenia


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Jour d'Hermes


----------



## HandbagDiva354

D&G Light Blue


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Coccobello by Heeley


----------



## Love Of My Life

CHanel no5


----------



## coconutsboston

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## Prouduscmommy

White suede
Tom Ford


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Florabellio by Diptyque


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Eau de rhubarb ecarlate


----------



## dsk727

Victoria Secret Scandalous - I love it.

I really need to find some new ones though!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## HandbagDiva354

* CHANEL Coco Noir *


----------



## tangtangtang

Hermes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghliev


----------



## HandbagDiva354

D & G Light Blue


----------



## misstrine85

Paco Rabanne Olympea


----------



## lvchanellvr

Byredo Bal d'Afrique


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## clu13

Bond No 9 Bleeker Street


----------



## coniglietta

Marc Jacobs Oh, Lola


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

chloe


----------



## HandbagDiva354

J'adore Dior


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Yesterday: Côte d'Amour by L'Artisan Parfumeur
Today: Cologne Indélébile by Editions de Parfums Frédéric Malle


----------



## oscarlilytc

Miu miu


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior - Cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Valentina' Eau de Parfum


----------



## KayuuKathey

Narcisco by Narcisco Rodriguez


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou1000


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle EDP SPRAY


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Un Jardin sur le Nil by Hermes


----------



## clu13

Bond No 9 Shelter Island


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop - Early Harvest Raspberry EDT


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## DiorT

Citrine by Nest. Got a sample in my Sephora Play box yesterday.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5..


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## anis azmi

bvlgari omnia coral


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Jour d'Hermes


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance [emoji259]


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Verveine d'Eugène by Heeley


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop - Early Harvest Raspberry EDT


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

[emoji92]L'autre Ôud from Maison Lancôme [emoji92] fabulous bottle to look at too [emoji85]


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle [emoji259]


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Le Grand Tour by Pierre Bourdon


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel: Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Mayfly285

hotshot said:


> Chanel no5



Just saw this on the M25!  Nearly died when I saw its number plate!


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Received a Repetto perfume tester today.. I'm in love!!! Such a delicate, fresh fragrance!!!!


----------



## sanmi

Prada CANDY [emoji517]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mayfly285 said:


> Just saw this on the M25!  Nearly died when I saw its number plate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417122




Love it!! Wearing Chanel no5


----------



## Mayfly285

hotshot said:


> Love it!! Wearing Chanel no5



Is there a more classic fragrance in the world? Perhaps only Joy, by Jean Patou ... [emoji848]


----------



## sanmi

Chanel allure


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin Sur le Toit


----------



## JEWELSJK

BURBERRY


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobby Brown Beach


----------



## francesmonique

YSL Black Opium


----------



## coconutsboston

SJP Lovely


----------



## Keren16

Chanel Boy


----------



## sanmi

Coco mademoiselle by Chanel.


----------



## ScottyGal

Paul Smith - Floral


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## clu13

Hermes eau de rhubarbe ecarate


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## s3raph1nas

Donna by Valentino. Just got it today - love love love


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior J'adore


----------



## Sophie-Rose

CK Euphoria Blossom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Casta Diva Yesterday & today


----------



## HandbagDiva354

D &G Light Blue


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## S44MHY

carterazo said:


> Chanel Chance Eau Tendre



Me too [emoji4]


----------



## KayuuKathey

Elie Saab Extreme


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum.


----------



## ranihrvn

My all time favorite - YSL Parisienne


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel Coco


----------



## clu13

Bond no 9 Madison square park


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Yuki85

Si


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Le Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower and Gooseberry with Lime Basil and Mandarin


----------



## Miss Bliss101

Bobbi Brown, Beach


----------



## pursejunkie101

Prada candy


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance [emoji259]


----------



## KayuuKathey

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## loveydovey35

Jardin de Amalfi by Creed - Crisp, clean and delicious smell. LOVE it!


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart- Jill


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## perlefine

Nuxe le Parfum


----------



## KayuuKathey

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle EDP Spray


----------



## pursejunkie101

Chloe love


----------



## KayuuKathey

Cartier Baiser Vole again


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès.


----------



## KayuuKathey

bvlgari rose essentielle


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Le Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance. [emoji178]


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## JetSetGo!

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## LemonDrop

Jazz Funeral by Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. Smells like the better side of New Orleans.


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Sensuous Nude Eau de Parfum.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

D & G Light Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou1000


----------



## lvchanellvr

Giorgio Armani Rose Alexandrie


----------



## sanmi

Rose De Chloé [emoji257]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## ranihrvn

Gucci guilty


----------



## Maracucha

Armani code!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Oud


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## clu13

Mademoiselle Piguet de Robert Piguet


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## coconutsboston

Fleurissimo


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## dribbelina

Marc Jacobs Mod Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## wee drop o bush

hotshot said:


> Chanel no5



Me too[emoji5]


----------



## clu13

Just Cavalli


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Luna Rossa

It's a unisex scent


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Perfume.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Beluga by Guerlain


----------



## clu13

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## lemonopi

Bvlgari pour femme


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## alansgail

Anyone try the new YSL fragrance Mon Paris? I got a sample in the mail today (those paper ones that you rub on your wrist) so it could be misleading but so far I'm loving this scent.


----------



## Goodluckonyou

Chloe rose natural spray


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Modoc by Xerjoff


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Neroli


----------



## sanmi

Chanel N°5EAU DE toilette Spray


----------



## KayuuKathey

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Jour d`Hermès EDP


----------



## octopus17

Un Jardin apres la Mousson


----------



## isabellam

Jardin Clos by Diptyque.  I love the hyacinth in this.  I am sad, though, because my bottle keeps leaking and I don't know why.  There's just a little left, so I think I'll use it every day until it's gone.  Better I use it than it leak and evaporate away.


----------



## sanmi

Thierry Mugler Alien Eau de Parfum Spray


----------



## stillfabulous

Hermes Eau des Merveilles Amber


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MFK - Grand Soire


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gucci _RUSH_


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel no 5 eau premier in the morning and dior jadore lor in the evening.


----------



## kaitywait

Bobbi Brown Beach!


----------



## msdiene

Acqua di Parma - Iris Nobile EDT


----------



## JetSetGo!

Musc Ravageur
by Frederic Malle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop - Early Harvest Raspberry EDT and Britney Spears - Fantasy (these two fragrances go so well together!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## spylove22

mon paris


----------



## KayuuKathey

CK ONE Summer!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## perlefine

Nuxe Le Parfum


----------



## sanmi

Issey Miyake - L'Eau D'Issey Florae


----------



## anis azmi

Halloween by del pozo


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Adrianae726

Valentino Valentina


----------



## ladysarah

Penhaligons !


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5. [emoji259]


----------



## chessmont

L'Wren Scott  Lovely fragrance my favorite that I finally found.  So sad about her . RIP.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## SwirlyGirly

Jo Malone Amber & Pachouli


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Vive


----------



## sanmi

SJP " lovely


----------



## Molloy

Annick Goutal ~ Eau d'Hadrien

Eau d'Hadrian is resplendent in all it's golden glory absolutely marvellous.​M

(can't center the image so annoying...)​


----------



## Prouduscmommy

Tom ford white suede


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## ladysarah

Molloy said:


> Annick Goutal ~ Eau d'Hadrien
> 
> Eau d'Hadrian is resplendent in all it's golden glory absolutely marvellous.​M
> 
> (can't center the image so annoying...)​


Love annick goutal- top perfumerier


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of aLady


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Luna Rossa


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MFK Grand Soir


----------



## KayuuKathey

Michael Kors very hollywood


----------



## perlefine

Lancome Miracle


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## LavenderIce

MFK Petit Matin


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## uhpharm01

stillfabulous said:


> Hermes Eau des Merveilles Amber


I need to buy a bottle this. !


----------



## JetSetGo!

Tom Ford 
Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## sanmi

Valentina' Eau de Parfum.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## cherishbaby

LANVIN ME


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Dior blooming vouquet


----------



## ironblock

Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto Shine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## KayuuKathey

Tom ford neroli portofino


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel Beige. I love the smell, but the staying power sucks.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5. [emoji259]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> Chanel Beige. I love the smell, but the staying power sucks.


Beige has grown on me over the last few months. But I do hear That it doesn't last for very long on the people.


----------



## Sunna

uhpharm01 said:


> Beige has grown on me over the last few months. But I do hear That it doesn't last for very long on the people.



I love Beige! On me it seems to last a lot longer in the summer for some strange reason...


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de P


----------



## uhpharm01

Sunna said:


> I love Beige! On me it seems to last a lot longer in the summer for some strange reason...


Thanks. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Arlene619

uhpharm01 said:


> Beige has grown on me over the last few months. But I do hear That it doesn't last for very long on the people.


It's one of my favorite scents next to Chloe roses. [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> It's one of my favorite scents next to Chloe roses. [emoji4]


It's something about Beige. I'll going to have to check out Chloe Roses.


----------



## Arlene619

uhpharm01 said:


> It's something about Beige. I'll going to have to check out Chloe Roses.


I know, I don't know what it is about Beige..  but I love it! 
I got a sample of Chloe roses from a Sephora order, it's a very feminine scent, no sweetness at all though, just very "rosey". (ofcourse lol)


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Fab41

anyone wear house of sillage? hope it has power...hubby got me one of those cupcake looking bottles today


----------



## Mayfly285

Fab41 said:


> View attachment 3445238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone wear house of sillage? hope it has power...hubby got me one of those cupcake looking bottles today



Very pretty! I've never heard of it and misread your post as House of Silage; not so fragrant, I suspect! [emoji6][emoji609]


----------



## Fab41

Mayfly285 said:


> Very pretty! I've never heard of it and misread your post as House of Silage; not so fragrant, I suspect! [emoji6][emoji609]


got it at bloomingdale's.. very pretty indeed.. also has fancier limited ed bottles (but LE out of stock for this particular scent)...


----------



## Mayfly285

Fab41 said:


> got it at bloomingdale's.. very pretty indeed.. also has fancier limited ed bottles (but LE out of stock for this particular scent)...



How would you describe the scent? Floral/woody/other? Have you had a chance to wear it yet? I find Chanel No. 5 never lasts on me, even though I wear Chanel Coco (and variants) with much more success!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bvlgari Mon Jasmine Noir L'eau Exquise


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance..


----------



## Fab41

Mayfly285 said:


> How would you describe the scent? Floral/woody/other? Have you had a chance to wear it yet? I find Chanel No. 5 never lasts on me, even though I wear Chanel Coco (and variants) with much more success!


floral with tropical , i guess.. i sprayed it on myself at the store, hehe  i'm gonna wait for reaction from friends because i can't really tell the staying power of any perfume i wear, except funnily enough Chanel no5 and 24 Faubourg..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Maracucha

Burberry brit


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Le Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum.


----------



## uhpharm01

sanmi said:


> J'adore Eau de Parfum.


That's a favorite of mine's!


----------



## clu13

Aerin Lauder lilac path


----------



## sanmi

uhpharm01 said:


> That's a favorite of mine's!



[emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## LemonDrop

Tonight. Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's Jazz Funeral. I got it in a sample set from them and I Love wearing it on a rainy evening. Especially when I have the windows open in the house. I have scents for my moods and Jazz Funeral is a rainy mood.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## absolutpink

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle EDP Spray


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel Coco


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle - Lys Mediterranee


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly


----------



## wee drop o bush

Marc Jacobs Daisy, EDP


----------



## lovely_bag

Oud by Maison Francis Kurkdjian but it's hardly noticable after 3 hours.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Clean Warm Cotton, a favorite of mine. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no5.


----------



## lovely_bag

testing "oud velvet mood / MFK

375$ 70ml ?!? 

oopsie.


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## uhpharm01

Fab41 said:


> got it at bloomingdale's.. very pretty indeed.. also has fancier limited ed bottles (but LE out of stock for this particular scent)...


I saw these at Neiman Marcus last night


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arpege


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> White Diamonds  by Elizabeth Taylor



This


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## HandbagDiva354

D & G Light Blue


----------



## jburgh

Penhaligons Orange Blossom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

My fav perfume: Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## LavenderIce

Ex Nihilo Fleur Narcotique


----------



## roundandround

Estee Lauder Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Was given a bottle of Trussardi Donna - I love it!! Smells amazing!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## neoncoast

D&G L'Imperatrice -- my daily go-to!


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Samantha S

My all time favourite perfume is Chanel no 5 eau premier. I ve repurchased forth bottle of this beautiful perfume. its so easy to wear on your clothes, skin and hair.


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel chance tendre


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Givenchy Very Irresitable


----------



## princesspig

Bond No 9 Hamptons


----------



## Maracucha

CH 212


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Tresor


----------



## Amy Vidic

VERSACE Bright Crystal, BURBERRY BODY


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel Beige


----------



## sasajam

COCO MADEMOISELLE


----------



## sanmi

Chloe Perfume by Chloe


----------



## Samantha S

My to go perfume. I keep a bottle with me in the handbag.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## sanmi




----------



## LavenderIce

Soma Enticing


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## TLeela

LV Rose Des Vents [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

yesterday:  chanel Cristalle
today: Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## restricter

Tom Ford Vert de Boheme


----------



## LavenderIce

Charlotte Tilsbury Scent of a Dream


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## roundandround

Mona di Orio Nuit Noire....oh how I miss this scent while I'm away lol


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Philosophy Pure Grace 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance. [emoji178]


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel beige


----------



## tolliv

Van Cleef & Arpels Ambre


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## clevercat

Nasomatto Nuda


----------



## ladysarah

Penhaligons, not sure which one - it's a sample I was given and is divine. They are specialist Parfum house, hundreds of years of tradition, don't test on animals and luxurious packaging....


----------



## Keren16

Chanel Boy ... again


----------



## Asphodel

Keren16 said:


> Chanel Boy ... again



I sprayed it on for the first time a few days ago. I loved it and could even smell it the next day.


----------



## Asphodel

Badgley Mischka Perfume


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Vintage Clandestine. Divine


----------



## clu13

Eternity Aqua - light and fresh for the beach


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Fillary

Chanel no.5


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy pure grace


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## TeamHutchens

sanmi said:


> Chanel Chance.



My favorite.  The original. [emoji307]


----------



## ScottyGal

Liz Earle - Botanical Essence No.20


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Yoshi1296

Serge Lutens Chergui


----------



## kellytheshopper

Nest...Indigo!!!


----------



## restricter

Tom Ford Vert de Fleur


----------



## sanmi

Love Is Heavenly EDP by Victoria's Secret


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume


----------



## monksmom

Chloe Eau de Parfum


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop - Early Harvest Raspberry



Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Angelique Noire


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher  Comme Une Evidence body lotion - for the past 3 days. I just love this scent. [emoji173]


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel Beige. 
This is so random, but if anyone wants to know what Chanel Beige smells like, try the febreze air effects in greek seaside. My son sprayed it in his room and I swore he sprayed my perfume in there. Lol I had to ask him if he did .[emoji23]


----------



## mari_merry

MAC Turquatic - one of my favs


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Angelique Noire by Guerlain


----------



## ScottyGal

Agent Provocateur EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Lanvin Oxygene


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dolce & Gabbana Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Beluga by Guerlain


----------



## Aluxe

un jardin sur le nile - hermes


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet.


----------



## tolliv

Clive Christian


----------



## Arlene619

Balenciaga B - got a sample of this and I love it


----------



## TLeela

LV Apogée [emoji7]


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès.


----------



## ScottyGal

Agent Provocateur edp

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Marienbad by Prada


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## luckybunny

LV mille feux


----------



## clydekiwi

LV contre moi


----------



## sanmi

Victoria's Secret Bombshell Eau de Parfum


----------



## BomberGal

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Lanvin Oxygene (it's the worst bottle design I've ever seen, but I purchased it for €11 on sale and it smells AMAZING!!)


----------



## erinmary

Miss Dior by Christian Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## clydekiwi

LV mille feux


----------



## Arlene619

Dior Ja'Dore


----------



## luckybunny

guerlain la petite robe noire EDP intense


----------



## beekmanhill

Sampled LV Dans la Peau today, very nice.   Its a very soft leather scent, close to the skin.   Thinking of buying it, but it just might be too soft.


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque Eau Duelle


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5. [emoji259]


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## sanmi

Lovely Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## andjela

Cerruti 1881


----------



## Nicole W

It's a nice and warm day in London - wearing Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## clu13

Kate Spade Live Colorfully


----------



## deltalady

Dior J'Adore


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume



This


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## alansgail

Coco Chanel, my favorite!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## roundandround

Still having  summer weather around here so I'm wearing Diana Vreeland Simply Devine yesterday and today.


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> It's one of my favorite scents next to Chloe roses. [emoji4]


I finally was able to smell Chloe Roses and it smell really good.   I''ll have to buy a bottle of it later.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5. [emoji173]️


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle L'eau d'hiver


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Miracle


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

Elie Saab l eau couture


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey today
Tom Ford Black Orchid Voile de Fleur tonight


----------



## anis azmi

Yellow diamond intense versace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 L'eau


----------



## sanmi

Tresor Perfume by Lancome


----------



## uhpharm01

Livia1 said:


> Chanel no.5 L'eau


Does this one have any staying power? Does it smell like no . 5 premier Thanks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## HandbagDiva354

D &G Light Blue


----------



## alansgail

Amarige


----------



## Livia1

uhpharm01 said:


> Does this one have any staying power? Does it smell like no . 5 premier Thanks.



It's been a few years since I tried the Eau Premiere so take my answer with that in mind  Oh, and I've only tried L'eau for two days.
Let me also add that Chanel no.5 used to be my signature fragrance in the EDP version and I'd "switch it up" by wearing the pure perfume or the EDT every now and then  I have since changed my signature perfume to No.19 but I still very much love No.5.

The Eau Premiere is a very pretty fragrance but it doesn't have a whole lot to do with Chanel no.5 imo. The L'eau does. L'eau is similar to no.5 but very light, very subtle and with less powdery notes. I'm not crazy about the opening of L'eau, it's too bright and too citrusy but the drydown is especially reminiscent of it's big siter, a really lovely and creamy musk.
Lasting power ... well, it doesn't even compare to No.5 of course but then I would categorize L'eau as an Eau de Cologne. It's quite subtle but on me with four (!) spritzes, it does last all day. But then, Chanel perfumes does seem to agree with my skin


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Venetian Bergamot


----------



## fendifemale

ladysarah said:


> Penhaligons, not sure which one - it's a sample I was given and is divine. They are specialist Parfum house, hundreds of years of tradition, don't test on animals and luxurious packaging....


Yes. I love Halfeti & Empress.


----------



## carterazo

Maja perfumed body lotion. [emoji173]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## andjela

Today I am wearing Burberry The Beat


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SJP Lovely


----------



## memory

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## sanmi

Chanel COCO MADEMOISELLE EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel No.5 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## kbell

LV Contre Moi


----------



## JetSetGo!

YSL Opium


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir by Chanel.. [emoji307]


----------



## Mayfly285

Coco by Chanel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## princesspig

Hermes Hermessence Rose Ikebana


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## roundandround

I don't know why I can't get enough of Mona di Orio's Nuit Noire...


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle - Lys Mediterranee


----------



## Arlene619

Chloe Roses


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Oliver Peoples by Byredo.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## kkfiregirl

Juliette has a gun


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance Eau de Toilette


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Santal Blanc by Serge Lutens


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSLParis


----------



## Livia1

Sampling Galop d'Hermes today


----------



## coconutsboston

J'adore Dior


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5. [emoji307]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Un jardin apres la mousson


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SJP Lovely


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## kkfiregirl

Replica lipstick on


----------



## Esquared72

Tokyomilk/Dark - Arsenic


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Dore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Un parfum des sens & bois by The different company


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No5 Eau Premiere


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay


----------



## clu13

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Poeme


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## lvmhgirl

Helmut Lang


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc Jacobs - Grapefruit


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Night Jewel


----------



## Esquared72

Prada Candy


----------



## taniherd

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## Asphodel

Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Allure.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Miss Dior , Eau De Parfume


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel Beige, I'm starting to hate this scent on me. [emoji15]


----------



## uhpharm01

Yesterday Chanel No 5 L'Eau 

Today Chanel beige.


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> Chanel Beige, I'm starting to hate this scent on me. [emoji15]


Im sorry to hear that.


----------



## sanmi

Valentina' Eau de Parfum


----------



## ScottyGal

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> Chanel Beige, I'm starting to hate this scent on me.


Have you smelled the beige in the new EDP edition ? Chanel just released all of the les exclusifs in tht EDP.  They are already up
in EDP on the Chanel website.


----------



## uhpharm01

Livia1 said:


> Chanel no.19 pure perfume


Have you smelled the beige in the new EDP edition ? Chanel just released all of the les exclusifs in tht EDP.  They are already up
in EDP on the Chanel website.


----------



## Arlene619

uhpharm01 said:


> Have you smelled the beige in the new EDP edition ? Chanel just released all of the les exclusifs in tht EDP.  They are already up
> in EDP on the Chanel website.


Thanks hun, sorry I don't know anything about perfumes, but what does edp mean and how is it different? I noticed a price difference .


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks hun, sorry I don't know anything about perfumes, but what does edp mean and how is it different? I noticed a price difference .


EDP means eau de perfume which is made with more oil. The beige that you currently have in EDT which means eau de toilette. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eau_de_toilette


----------



## jenjen1964

Black Opium


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks hun, sorry I don't know anything about perfumes, but what does edp mean and how is it different? I noticed a price difference .



Here's the differences. 
http://www.differencebetween.net/object/difference-between-edp-and-edt/


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks hun, sorry I don't know anything about perfumes, but what does edp mean and how is it different? I noticed a price difference .


You're welcome. Don't worry about. But they will smell a little in the EDP version and they are suppose to last longer on the skin too.  I still like the EDT version better. But there are like 6 of the les exclusifs that will still be available in the EDT version but I think that you have to order them fromThe Chanel boutique. But that is only up to match 2017


----------



## BlueCherry

Chanel Allure EDP


----------



## misstrine85

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Boy


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> You're welcome. Don't worry about. But they will smell a little in the EDP version and they are suppose to last longer on the skin too.  I still like the EDT version better. But there are like 6 of the les exclusifs that will still be available in the EDT version but I think that you have to order them from The Chanel boutique. But that is only up to match 2017


Correction up to March 2017.


----------



## Cbapple

Burberry London


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## tourmaline25

Chanel L'Eau


----------



## josieblime

Jo Malone Wild Strawberry and Parsley


----------



## Rosieisgood

Iris Poudre by Frederic Malle


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tom Ford Santal Blush


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Black Orchid Voile de Fleur


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## taniherd

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## misstrine85

Louis Vuiton Contre Moi


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## mrs moulds

Angel


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## kkfiregirl

Miss Dior


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## taniherd

Juicy Couture I Am Juicy Couture
*I don't really like the name but I love the scent* [emoji4]


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Poeme. [emoji178]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Mousson


----------



## LI94

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## taniherd

Ralph Fresh by Ralph Lauren


----------



## fendifemale

Ralph Lauren- Midnight Romance


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle L'eau De Toilette.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo - Blossom


----------



## uhpharm01

Livia1 said:


> It's been a few years since I tried the Eau Premiere so take my answer with that in mind  Oh, and I've only tried L'eau for two days.
> Let me also add that Chanel no.5 used to be my signature fragrance in the EDP version and I'd "switch it up" by wearing the pure perfume or the EDT every now and then  I have since changed my signature perfume to No.19 but I still very much love No.5.
> 
> The Eau Premiere is a very pretty fragrance but it doesn't have a whole lot to do with Chanel no.5 imo. The L'eau does. L'eau is similar to no.5 but very light, very subtle and with less powdery notes. I'm not crazy about the opening of L'eau, it's too bright and too citrusy but the drydown is especially reminiscent of it's big siter, a really lovely and creamy musk.
> Lasting power ... well, it doesn't even compare to No.5 of course but then I would categorize L'eau as an Eau de Cologne. It's quite subtle but on me with four (!) spritzes, it does last all day. But then, Chanel perfumes does seem to agree with my skin


I like L'eau.  It smells pretty good.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## uhpharm01

Livia1 said:


> It's been a few years since I tried the Eau Premiere so take my answer with that in mind  Oh, and I've only tried L'eau for two days.
> Let me also add that Chanel no.5 used to be my signature fragrance in the EDP version and I'd "switch it up" by wearing the pure perfume or the EDT every now and then  I have since changed my signature perfume to No.19 but I still very much love No.5.
> 
> The Eau Premiere is a very pretty fragrance but it doesn't have a whole lot to do with Chanel no.5 imo. The L'eau does. L'eau is similar to no.5 but very light, very subtle and with less powdery notes. I'm not crazy about the opening of L'eau, it's too bright and too citrusy but the drydown is especially reminiscent of it's big siter, a really lovely and creamy musk.
> Lasting power ... well, it doesn't even compare to No.5 of course but then I would categorize L'eau as an Eau de Cologne. It's quite subtle but on me with four (!) spritzes, it does last all day. But then, Chanel perfumes does seem to agree with my skin


On another note I like Chanel beige from
The les exclusifs line in the toilette and it last a long time on me. I have a small bottle of beige. I wanted to buy it before they came out with the reformulated version.


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Touch for her


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## BomberGal

Opium


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

White Diamonds  by Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## dotty8

Dior - Poison Girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## alison_elle

My Burberry Black


----------



## taniherd

Dolce & Gabbana The One


----------



## Asphodel

Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## restricter

Kilian - Criminal of Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## missbellamama

Hermes Voyage


----------



## andjela

Burberry The Beat


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michael Kors by Michael Kors


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## KayuuKathey

tom ford black orchid


----------



## sanmi

Chloé's Eau Florale


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SJP Lovely


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Serge Noire by Serge Lutens


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Blanc de Sienne by Evody


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Chance Eau de Toilette


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes Rose Amazone


----------



## swynny

Black opium -Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Beluga by Guerlain


----------



## misstrine85

Paco Rabanne Olympéa


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## HandbagDiva354

D&G Light Blue
...trying to use up some of my oldies


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Poeme [emoji1]


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Karheart

Escada Joyful


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Oud Fleur by Tom Ford


----------



## pmburk

Burberry Body


----------



## fendifemale

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder Pleasure


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Al Oudh by L'Artisan Parfumeur


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum


----------



## fendifemale

Mark by AVON- White Vetiver


----------



## taniherd

Paco Rabanne Lady Million


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Beluga by Guerlain


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## fendifemale

Oscar de la  Renta- So de la Renta


----------



## taniherd

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## sanmi

Jour d`Hermès EDP.


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel No5 L'eau I loveee this scent, but horrible staying power on me.


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> Chanel No5 L'eau I loveee this scent, but horrible staying power on me.


You must have dry skin


----------



## Arlene619

uhpharm01 said:


> You must have dry skin


No, my other perfumes stay on no problems. It seems like only my Chanel perfumes have no staying power


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> No, my other perfumes stay on no problems. It seems like only my Chanel perfumes have no staying power


Oh okay I see.


----------



## ScottyGal

Calvin Klein - Eternity Summer


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Infusion d'Iris Absolue by Prada


----------



## misstrine85

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## Love Of My Life

LV Turbulences


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes 24 Faubourg


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir L'eau Exquise


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## sanmi

Coco mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## Haney1709

Jo Malone...


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Fetiche layered with Cuir Beluga


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Bamboo.


----------



## roundandround

Mona di Orio Nuit Noire almost everyday for now


----------



## kkfiregirl

Cartier eau de toilette


----------



## missbellamama

Chanel Noir


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## sanmi

SJP ~ Lovely [emoji178]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## KayuuKathey

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino


----------



## missbellamama

Killian - Good girl gone bad


----------



## perlefine

Zara Paris 92 Champs Elysees


----------



## jen7xx

Chanel No 5 - Eau Premiere


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel No5 L'eau


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Cherie..


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Cannage by Dior


----------



## carterazo

Maja perfumed body lotion


----------



## Kyokei

Shalimar


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo Poivre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau Svelte


----------



## Keren16

Hermes Elixir des Merveilles  [emoji169]


----------



## dianagrace

Penhaligon's Gardenia


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Myrrh Casati by Mona di Orio


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## kikikaboom

Diptyque L'ombre dans L'eau


----------



## taniherd

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## missbellamama

Boucheron - Trouble


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel No5 L'eau


----------



## sanmi

SJP ~ Lovely


----------



## MrsF-R

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle [emoji173]️


----------



## tulipfield

Hermes Galop d'Hermes pure perfume


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

FMalle  Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Leather Oud by C. Dior


----------



## roundandround

Frederic Malle Une Rose


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes Gallop


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5... 
ultimate symbol of luxurious simplicity


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## beekmanhill

Noir de Noir Tom Ford


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

Louis Vuitton Turbulence


----------



## fendifemale

BBW Amber Blush (oldie but goodie)


----------



## chinkee21

Molecule 01 by Escentric Molecues


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Bois d'Argent by C. Dior


----------



## beekmanhill

Cuir Beluga by Guerlain


----------



## Rosieisgood

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

beekmanhill said:


> Cuir Beluga by Guerlain



Beautiful fragrance, isn't it? I like it very much.

Today I am wearing Geranium Bourbon by Miller Harris.


----------



## beekmanhill

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Beautiful fragrance, isn't it? I like it very much.
> 
> Today I am wearing Geranium Bourbon by Miller Harris.



One of my favorites.   Love the soft leathers.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Trying: The Merchant of Venice Nobil Homo Collection - Dalmatian Sage EdP, today.

Pretty sure I'm going to add a bottle of it to my "stable" of perfumes.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## KayuuKathey

Stella Nude by Stella McCartney


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

John Varvatos - Classic.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Violette Fumee by Mona di Orio


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## lvmhgirl

LV Contre Moi


----------



## beekmanhill

Tobacco Vanille by Tom Ford


----------



## Tiny_T

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dhfwu

Flora by Gucci. A year ago, I caught a whiff of this fragrance on the woman sitting next to me on the plane and asked her what she was wearing. I still love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Un Jardin Apres la Mousson


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Linari - Vista Sul Mare

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## tulipfield

Chanel Beige eau de toilette


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## andjela

Gucci Flora- My favourite at the moment


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Galop


----------



## sanmi

Chanel no5


----------



## dotty8

andjela said:


> Gucci Flora- My favourite at the moment



I have the perfume body lotion with this scent and I love it 

Today: Gucci Guilty Intense


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Black Orchid Voile de Fleur


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Beluga by Guerlain


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy[emoji177]


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dolce & Gabbana Intense


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## taniherd

Estée Lauder Sensuous Nude


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel Beige


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Coromandel by Chanel


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Eight & Bob - Original perfume

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cuir Beluga Guerlain


----------



## Sandyhk

Mid night poison by CD


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## luvtods

Bottega Vaneta[emoji182]


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My favorite is what I'm wearing today: Dior Escale A Pondichery


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Bond No.9 - I love NY for Men

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Leather Oud by Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume


----------



## Arlene619

Dior Ja'Dore


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm almost too ashamed to say...

I'm wearing Madonna Truth Or Dare EDP

It smells amazing!! Perfect for a cold night!


----------



## SkinnyMuse

Nina by Nina Ricci


----------



## misstrine85

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## HandbagDiva354

D&G Light Blue


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm almost too ashamed to say...
> 
> I'm wearing Madonna Truth Or Dare EDP
> 
> It smells amazing!! Perfect for a cold night!



Why are you ashamed? If it smells good rock it!


----------



## tosca101

Gucci bamboo


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> Dior Ja'Dore


That's one of my favorites.


----------



## misstrine85

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Guerlain Homme

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

No perfume at all, I am at home with a head cold.


----------



## Karheart

Calvin Klein Euphoria


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Luna Rossa


----------



## sanmi

GUCCI Flora Eau de Toilette.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## carterazo

Wentworth-Roth said:


> No perfume at all, I am at home with a head cold.


Bummer. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Prada - L'eau Ambree


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Gucci - Guilty Intense

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## OhKae

Chanel mademoiselle, my all time fav


----------



## HandbagDiva354

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Sandyhk

J'adore


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5. [emoji307]


----------



## alansgail

Boucheron


----------



## -flawless-

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Portrait of a Lady by Malle


----------



## Arlene619

My burberry


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

M. Micallef - Art Collection - 203

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## kkfiregirl

Juliette has a gun


----------



## Hirisa

Tiziana Terenzi Laudano Nero.


----------



## sanmi

BURBERRY New LONDON EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

ST Barth - Homme

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## Sandyhk

Alaia


----------



## beekmanhill

Tom Ford Rive d'Ambre, sample.  

Where is the amber?


----------



## mrs moulds

Narcisco Rodriguez for her.


----------



## NiMe

Chloe Love. So sad it was discontinued


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès.


----------



## andjela

My favourite - Chanel no.5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir de Nacre by Ann Gerard


----------



## Haney1709

Chanel Mademoiselle Perfume


----------



## taniherd

One Direction Our Moment [emoji5]


----------



## KevinMax

Marc Jacobs-Daisy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Coco Noir, Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolue


----------



## kkfiregirl

Givenchy - irresistible


----------



## 19flowers

Louis Vuitton Rose des Vents


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque Eau Duelle


----------



## sanmi

Coco mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Iris de Nuit by Heeley


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## kuriso

Black Opium


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Repetto


----------



## MrsTGreen

Prada La Femme


----------



## Love Of My Life

OliviaBWiese23 said:


> *JAR Bolt of Lightning*




Don't you love this scent??
Did you purchase in Paris or at BG...(or perhaps gift??)
If you got at BG did you not love the presentation of the JAR fragrances?


----------



## roundandround

Test driving  Creed Love in Black for the 2nd time.....love the opening but scent was gone after a minute  Will try again one more time.


----------



## prepster

Test driving Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La Nuit Tresor


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## J.A.N.

I'm having a perfume crisis lol used so many and now have just bought YSL Rive Gauche and 100mls of Lovely by SJP EDP  its smells ab gorgeous quite surprised.


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Poeme


----------



## taniherd

Elizabeth & James Nirvana Black


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Eau Noire by Christian Dior


----------



## misstrine85

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sandyhk

Opium YSL


----------



## andjela

Cerruti 1881 - amazing for autumn.


----------



## J.A.N.

Dior Addict


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque - Tam Dao


----------



## Livia1

msdiene said:


> Diptyque - Tam Dao



Beautiful perfume!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

La Vie Est Belle Eau de Perfume


----------



## fendifemale

Philosophy Fresh Cream


----------



## sanmi

SJP Lovely


----------



## taniherd

Nest Indigo


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## robinwrussell

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## beesh

obsessed with YSL mon paris lately


----------



## robinwrussell

beesh said:


> obsessed with YSL mon paris lately


Oh yes!! Me too


----------



## fendifemale

She came in the mail so of course I'll wear her today. 
Trish McEvoy- No 6


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## sweber0

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Kyokei

Serge Lutens Arabie


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Santal Blanc by Serge Lutens


----------



## misstrine85

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## mlm05004

Louis Vuitton Rose Des Ventes [emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## andjela

Chanel No 5- Like the holy grail perfume.


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Alien [emoji89]


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle EDP


----------



## 2ShopRNot2Shop?

Issey Miyake L'Eau d'Issey Florale


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Royal Muska by Micallef


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## kkfiregirl

Chloe love


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sung


----------



## taniherd

Lovely Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## sanmi

Chanel COCO MADEMOISELLE EDP [emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No. 19


----------



## Arlene619

Chloe Roses


----------



## sanmi

Victoria's Secret Bombshell


----------



## perlefine

prada infusion d'iris absolue


----------



## taniherd

Armani Acqua di gio 
Yeah I wear men's cologne sometimes [emoji5]


----------



## Sandyhk

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Nkh1

Jimmy choo illicit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Oud


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## coconutsboston

taniherd said:


> Armani Acqua di gio
> Yeah I wear men's cologne sometimes [emoji5]


So do I! Often, in fact!


----------



## coconutsboston

I forgot to put on perfume today.  Oops.


----------



## sunshinesash

Burberry 'Summer'...even though it's fall, I like the subtle citrus flair to it!


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## taniherd

Cartier La Panthere


----------



## taniherd

coconutsboston said:


> So do I! Often, in fact!



Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

coconutsboston said:


> So do I! Often, in fact!



Me too. I wear men's, women's and unisex fragrances all alike. I wear what I like regardless of which counter the fragrance is sold.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## anis azmi

ysl black opium intense


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Badgley Mischka


----------



## HandbagDiva354

taniherd said:


> Armani Acqua di gio
> Yeah I wear men's cologne sometimes [emoji5]



I love Prada Luna Rossa. You are not alone!


----------



## coconutsboston

taniherd said:


> Do you have a favorite?


I like Essenze by Ermenegildo Zegna 'Acqua di Bergamotto' for a more "fresh" just-showered scent, but Viktor & Rolf Spicebomb Fresh is my overall favorite.  

I find that even in women's fragrances, I tend to lean towards the ones that are more masculine like Tom Ford Costa Azzura or Cedre Atlas.  

What about you? Any favorites?


----------



## coconutsboston

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I love Prada Luna Rossa. You are not alone!


That's a great scent, too!


----------



## perlefine

Prada Infusion d'Iris Absolue


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## taniherd

coconutsboston said:


> I like Essenze by Ermenegildo Zegna 'Acqua di Bergamotto' for a more "fresh" just-showered scent, but Viktor & Rolf Spicebomb Fresh is my overall favorite.
> 
> I find that even in women's fragrances, I tend to lean towards the ones that are more masculine like Tom Ford Costa Azzura or Cedre Atlas.
> 
> What about you? Any favorites?



I like to occasionally wear V&R Spicebomb, Dolce & Gabbana Intenso,  Burberry Touch,  and Armani Mania. 
I also like to wear some men's deodorant lol! The ones that just smell clean and fresh and not super perfumey. The Old Spice fresher collection. [emoji16]


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## sanmi

Cartier La Panthère Eau de Perfume


----------



## taniherd

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## roundandround

Not a perfume but Chanel No5 Body Cream....can't tolerate the perfume but the body cream is heaven!


----------



## carterazo

roundandround said:


> Not a perfume but Chanel No5 Body Cream....can't tolerate the perfume but the body cream is heaven!


Some creams have just the right amount of perfume to make it perfect.


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Armani ~ Diamonds Violet Eau de Parfum


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## coconutsboston

taniherd said:


> I like to occasionally wear V&R Spicebomb, Dolce & Gabbana Intenso,  Burberry Touch,  and Armani Mania.
> I also like to wear some men's deodorant lol! The ones that just smell clean and fresh and not super perfumey. The Old Spice fresher collection. [emoji16]


I am totally the same with the men's deodorant! I can't stand sickly sweet smells, and I feel that men's is stronger which never hurts!


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## Nicole815

Gucci Flora Magnolia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Dream Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## Prada Prince

Bleu de Chanel


----------



## Caz71

Dior girl

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Me


----------



## Diorlvlover

Estée Lauder Pleasures Bloom


----------



## anonymouslyhere

Byredo Bal D'afrique


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance.


----------



## Priscillalim

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Livia1

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou1000


----------



## Good Friday

lanvin eclat


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Guerlain - Homme

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## roundandround

MDO Nuit Noire


----------



## Diorlvlover

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt with Grapefruit cologne.


----------



## taniherd

Vera Wang Lovestruck


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

John Varvatos - Classic

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Chanel Jersey


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel no 5 Premiere


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ellemich16

Tommy Girl


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop - Raspberry EDT


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I purchased SJP Stash.... I'm not sure if I love it, or hate it... It's a strange one!!! 
Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

coconutsboston said:


> I like Essenze by Ermenegildo Zegna 'Acqua di Bergamotto' for a more "fresh" just-showered scent, but Viktor & Rolf Spicebomb Fresh is my overall favorite.
> 
> I find that even in women's fragrances, I tend to lean towards the ones that are more masculine like Tom Ford Costa Azzura or Cedre Atlas.
> 
> What about you? Any favorites?



Have you tried SJP Stash? It's very masculine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## coconutsboston

Sophie-Rose said:


> Have you tried SJP Stash? It's very masculine


No, I sure haven't! I'll have to keep an eye out for that.  Thank you!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

taniherd said:


> Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl



In high school this was my signature fragrance


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sophie-Rose said:


> Have you tried SJP Stash? It's very masculine



It took me a few hours, but I'm really starting to love it!!! It's very intense!!!! Almost animalistic! Smells expensive! I'm very impressed with SJP's taste level... This is a winter gem!!!


----------



## sanmi

SJP - Lovely


----------



## Pinkpeony123

J'adore


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Juniper Breeze
Cheap yet classic.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Cuir Beluga


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Eisenberg - J'OSE

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ellemich16

Clinique Happy


----------



## uhpharm01

Has. Anyone seen this?! $15,000.00 for 30.4 fl. Oz of perfume. Wow.


----------



## sanmi

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3523761
> 
> Has. Anyone seen this?! $15,000.00 for 30.4 fl. Oz of perfume. Wow.


Omg!! will anyone get this expensive bottle of perfume?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

To put this into perspective, at least a little:

--------
Quote from http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/fragrance-no5-no5-l'eau-141404

Product
The modern, fresh and vibrant embodiment of the now and forever fragrance is celebrated with unprecedented elegance in a grand (900 ml) keepsake form, hand-crafted for N5 connoisseurs. *Limited to just one bottle in the U.S.*, this truly rare creation — *which will be hand-delivered* — is available exclusively on chanel.com.

Composition
N5 L’EAU opens with dynamic and crisp top notes of Lemon, Mandarin and Orange that reveal lightheartedness and transparency. The emblematic heart of the bouquet unfolds with Rose, Jasmine and a new fraction of Ylang Ylang, more modern than ever. Behind this floral whirlwind lies an unprecedented sense of liveliness: the vibrant echo of Cedar, accompanied by soft and cottony Musk notes.

Design
A true collector’s treasure, *this striking flacon is cut like a monumental diamond and created by hand from the finest crystal*. Individually and precisely detailed, *the bottle is nestled in a white satin-lined, artisan-crafted leather case* that protects and encloses N5 L’EAU.

----------

Then again, it's the world we live in. Last weekend a vintage Patek Philippe watch was sold for 11 million at Phillips Geneva -> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...watch-fetches-11-million-record-auction-price.

My guess, someone who buys a watch for 11 million - or generally plays in that league - wouldn't be to afraid to spent 15.000,- on a "one of" bottle of perfume. I'm pretty sure this would look amazing on an appropriate/fitting dressing table - given the bottle is hand made from crystal....  Already painted the picture in my head, unfortunately I don't play in that league. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## alansgail

Burberry eau de parfum....love!


----------



## beekmanhill

Cuir Beluga


----------



## madforhandbags

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Priscillalim said:


> Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey



Me too! 
Mixed with lime basil


----------



## cdtracing

Versace Bright Crystal Eau de parfum.


----------



## taniherd

HandbagDiva354 said:


> In high school this was my signature fragrance



I love it! It's definitely a classic.


----------



## taniherd

Estée Lauder Sensuous Nude


----------



## andjela

Versace Bright Crystal.. All time favourite.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5..


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

M.Micallef - Art Collection 203 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I am in the mood for something fresh: Ananas Fizz by L'Artisan Parfumeur.


----------



## Felifulify

Louis Vuitton Rose Des Vents


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain Angelique Noire


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## misscocktail

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## amckinney

Bond #9 Queens


----------



## taniherd

Donna Karen Cashmere Mist


----------



## ellemich16

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea Yuzu


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

M.Micallef - Art Collection 203 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SJP Stash


----------



## Bag_wifey

Chanel Chance tendre


----------



## beekmanhill

Hermes Cuir d'Ange


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Jour d`Hermès EDP.


----------



## taniherd

MIU MIU


----------



## sanmi

Thierry Mugler Alien Eau de Parfum Spray


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

M.Micallef - Art Collection 203 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## beekmanhill

Douce Amere by Serge Lutens


----------



## CarlaJones

Jimmy Choo EDT


----------



## taniherd

Kate Walsh Millionaire Boyfriend


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - COCO MADEMOISELLE EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## absolutpink

Burberry Brit


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Arlene619

Chloe Roses


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Country Apple


----------



## sanmi

_Burberry New London_ EDP.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Serge Noir by Serge Lutens


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Arlene619

Dior Ja'Dore


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Again M.Micallef - Art Collection 203, it's like I'm even more addicted to it than before...

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## msdiene

Frederic Malle L'eau d'hiver


----------



## vanillacustard

Miss Dior!


----------



## MJDaisy

My Burberry black


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 NY Fling


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR parfum Diamond Water


----------



## uhpharm01

Beige EDT


----------



## Adrianae726

Tom Ford Noir


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## lvchanellvr

Jour d'hermes


----------



## sanmi

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Again M.Micallef - Art Collection 203, it's like I'm even more addicted to it than before...
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Still holding onto this....

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## sweetbaby1988

Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5. [emoji178]


----------



## Real Authentication

Christian Dior Ms Cherie


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Eight & Bob

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## jen_sparro

Stella Summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burch EDP


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dolce and gabbana intense


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## andjela

Chanel No.5- classic.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golocanda


----------



## Nathaliia

Serge Lutens Chergui


----------



## madforhandbags

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Eight & Bob

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo - Poivre


----------



## lvchanellvr

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## fendifemale

Gucci- Bamboo


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The Party in Manhattan


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Al Oudh by Artisan Parfumeur


----------



## layd3k

EB Florals -Lavender


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jo Malone Pear Freesia


----------



## sanmi

SJP - Lovely


----------



## Lilian Hui

Guerlain Liu EDP


----------



## taniherd

Theirry Mugler Angel Eau Sucree


----------



## Vix74

Body spray today, Warm Vanilla Sugar by Bath and Body Works. I love vanilla


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo - Poivre


----------



## Nathaliia

Shiseido Zen


----------



## jpm0418

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, my signature scent [emoji175]


----------



## perlefine

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## Real Authentication

Chanel[emoji136]


----------



## taniherd

Juliette Has A Gun Not a Perfume


----------



## evilarchitect

serge lutens daim blond [emoji169]


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## lisagyo

Prada Candy [emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No5 Eau Premiere


----------



## roundandround

carterazo said:


> Some creams have just the right amount of perfume to make it perfect.



So true! I'm so glad I found out Eau Premiere which I love. I tend to like the flankiers than the original scents lol


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## layd3k

EB Florals Jasmine


----------



## afyqjjang

The extravagant bottle, interesting story behind the scent and of course, the very exquisite scent won me over. Anyone else a Penhaligon's fan?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Linari - Vista Sul Mare

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## StefaniJoy

Maison Francis Kurkdjian Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## Livia1

afyqjjang said:


> View attachment 3535079
> 
> 
> The extravagant bottle, interesting story behind the scent and of course, the very exquisite scent won me over. Anyone else a Penhaligon's fan?



Great shot.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## uhpharm01

Cartier Baiser Vole EDP


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Allure.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Daim Blond by Serge Lutens


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MFK - Lumiere Noire. Very sexy unisex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Freckles1

Coco Noir


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## mrs moulds

Chanel #5


----------



## sanmi

Viktor & Rolf perfume


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Rendez-vous by Atelier Cologne


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

LadyWhoShops said:


> I'm wearing a lot of Bond. My SA told me the creator is coming in and signing bottles. I can't wait to pick a a few more!



Where is that? Not that I'm a fan, just interested


----------



## perlefine

Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Touch for women


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## carterazo

Maja perfumed body lotion [emoji173]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## beekmanhill

Day for Night, Prada.  Its a sweet amber.  Made an impulse buy the other day.  

Sent from my SM-G935T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sophie-Rose

beekmanhill said:


> Day for Night, Prada.  Its a sweet amber.  Made an impulse buy the other day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using PurseForum mobile app



Sweet amber sounds amazing!! Will have to look up that one!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Memo Paris Lalibela


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Linari - Vista Sul Mare

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## liliBuo

Aqua Di Parma - Blue Mediterraneo - Mandorlo Di Sicilia


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dolce and gabbana intense.


----------



## taniherd

Nest Moroccan Amber


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## gatorpooh

Guerlain Shalimar...hubby's favorite


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The Different Company - Un parfum des sens et bois


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Silver Iris by Atelier Cologne


----------



## liliBuo

La vie est belle, trying to finish the bottle so I'm also using it as a closet spray.


----------



## andjela

Pacco Rabbane Lady Million


----------



## the_comfortista

24 Faubourg parfum


----------



## Real Authentication

Went old school today and wore juicy couture [emoji126]


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Noir. [emoji259]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Diorlvlover

Dior Addict


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere


----------



## liliBuo

Viktor&Rolf - FB


----------



## Maxt

Dior Addict (old version).


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Tabac Tabou by Parfums d'Empire


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Linari - Vista Sul Mare

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jo Malone


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou1000


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## StefaniJoy

Memo Paris MARFA


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## taniherd

Prada Luna Rossa Extreme


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

This morning I wore 1996 by Byredo and this evening Iris Ganache by Guerlain.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Maxt

Gaultier 2


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Guerlain - Homme

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## liliBuo




----------



## nvie

Jo Malone Wild Blueberry


----------



## Luvbolide

Fracas


----------



## fendifemale

afyqjjang said:


> View attachment 3535079
> 
> 
> The extravagant bottle, interesting story behind the scent and of course, the very exquisite scent won me over. Anyone else a Penhaligon's fan?


Meeeee  !
#teamhalfeti


----------



## fendifemale

Elizabeth Arden- Arden Beauty


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## liliBuo

Marc Jacobs- Mod Noir


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres jardin la monsoon


----------



## Karheart

Victoria's Secret Bombshells in Bloom


----------



## Hirisa

Tiziana Terenzi Laudano Nero.


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## manons88

Curious- Britney Spears


----------



## StefaniJoy

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle


----------



## taniherd

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## girleuro

I am obsessed with Coco Chanel. I always was and that's really under statement,because I do not use any chemicals in my food or cosmetics.I was trying to find a natural one that would have that smell,but no luck So I continue using my Coco [emoji12]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior Mitzah


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## KayuuKathey

Jour d'hermes


----------



## Karheart

Victoria's Secret - Bombshell


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Madamoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Dries van Noten by Frederic Malle


----------



## liliBuo

Traversée du Bosphore - L'Artisan Parfumeur


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

liliBuo said:


> Traversée du Bosphore - L'Artisan Parfumeur



Delicious scent! I like it very much as well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Luna Rossa


----------



## Freckles1

Bond no. 9 
SOHO


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## andjela

Chanel Madmoisselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## StefaniJoy

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## perlefine

Aerin Tangier Vanille


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Allure.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

M.Micallef - Art Collection 203

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo - Poivre


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Gucci Guilty which is my favorite.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior Mitzah


----------



## memory

YSL Insolence


----------



## StefaniJoy

Hermes Elixir Des Marveilles


----------



## clu13

Aerin Mediterranean honeysuckle


----------



## StylishMD

Clive Christian X for women. OBSESSED!


----------



## Haney1709

Rose Des Vents Louis Vuitton


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

M7 by YSL


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

M.Micallef - Art Collection 203

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Lutens - 5o'clock gingembre


----------



## Nathaliia

Boucheron Quatre


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Oud Fleur by Tom Ford


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque - Tam Dao


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Chance


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel Beige


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## kellytheshopper

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Eight & Bob

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Adrianae726

Tom Ford Noir Pour Femme


----------



## Nathaliia

Lancôme Sikkim


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Angelique Noire by Guerlain


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Moss Breches by Tom Ford (private Blend)


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

M.Micallef - Art Collection 203

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel No. 5 L'eau


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Yves Saint Laurent - La Nuit de L'Homme 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Poeme


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## liliBuo

Burberry London, white flowers and snow are a match made in heaven


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alien


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Cristalle EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hermès - Hermessence - Poivre Samarcande

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

My fav: Coco mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel beige EDT


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Atelier Mandarine Glaciale


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre!!! Been wanting this now more than ever!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Memoire Liquide Soleil


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel Beige


----------



## Hobbsy

Prada Candy Kiss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Tresor by Lancome Perfume.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Bond No.9 - I love NY

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## StefaniJoy

Memo Paris Lalibela


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Queens


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Johnpauliegal said:


> Gucci Guilty which is my favorite.



I love to smell it on others but it smells horrible on me [emoji22]


----------



## agnesgawronska

YSL Cinema


----------



## liliBuo

Serge Lutens - Fleurs d'oranger


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Le Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 L'eau


----------



## Diorlvlover

Dior Addict


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Eight & Bob.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Cartier La Panthère Eau de Perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## lvchanellvr

Jour d'Hermes EDP


----------



## StefaniJoy

YSL Black Opium. LOVE! [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## msdiene

L'Artisan Parfumeur - Verte Violette (should have used 1-2 less sprays, but it's beautiful nonetheless).


----------



## taniherd

SJP Lovely


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5 L'eau


----------



## jen_sparro

Scarlett by Cacharel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Alma Anne

Dolce & Gabbana Rose The One


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## StefaniJoy

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Trussardi Donna


----------



## KayuuKathey

viktor & rolf flowerbomb extreme


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Hermès - 24 Faubourg EdP

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior by Christian Dior..


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Trussardi Donna


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## andjela

Gucci Guilty


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Bois Des Iles


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Eight & Bob

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Tobacco & Vanille


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauders Pleasures


----------



## Caz71

Body shop. One of the musk sprays

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Eight & Bob.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## sanmi

Victoria's Secret Bombshell


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## taniherd

Katy Perry Killer Queen


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## misstrine85

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Sycomore


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin L'eau Exquise


----------



## taniherd

Armani Mania for Men


----------



## sanmi

Jour d`Hermès EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tom Ford Noir Pour Femme


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Sycomore


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Violette Fumee by Mona di Orio


----------



## sanmi

Tresor Perfume by Lancome


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume again


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Trussardi Donna


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## taniherd

Pink Sugar Sensual


----------



## octopus17

Byredo Pulp


----------



## andicandi3x12

Thierry mugler alien essence absolue


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou1000


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Madamoiselle


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## msdiene

Fresh - Sake


----------



## sanmi

Jimmy Choo by Jimmy Choo Perfume.


----------



## andjela

Rebelle Fleur by Rihanna...


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## clu13

Aerin Mediterranean Honeysuckle


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## idalotta.s

Gift from my bae; Versace Bright Crystal Absolu.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Trussardi Donna


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## missyb

Tocca Cleopatra


----------



## Cc1213

Cartier La Panthere


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## sachina

Coco Chanel Noir EDP


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Cristalle EDP


----------



## Nakshidil

Prada: Infusion de Rose.........

.....Prada don't make this perfume any more, and it's so sad because it's one of my favourites. I really hate when you find something you love and then they stop making it. I'm down to about 1/2 a bottle left. I am obsessed with rose scented perfumes!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Dream Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Nakshidil

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## lvchanellvr

Jour d'hermes EDP


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Misia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Guilty [emoji41]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Clive Christian X for women


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Sycomore. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## clu13

Bond No 9 Madison Square Park


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gucci RUSH


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Bond No. 9 - Chez

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin sur le Toit


----------



## pukasonqo

the last of marc jacobs' dot


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque - Eau Duelle


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Eight & Bob.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## clu13

Aerin lilac path


----------



## clu13

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Bond No. 9 - Chez
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



[emoji173] - my favorite! my husband wears this and sometime I wear it layered with a citrus body lotion to take the masculine edge off


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## Storm702

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## ksuromax

Lancome Tresor Midnight Rose


----------



## sanmi

Victoria's Secret Bombshell


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Pacifica's Persian Rose


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## Hurrem1001

Trussardi - Delicate Rose EDT.

Smells absolutely divine!


----------



## ksuromax

Yohji by Yohji Yamamoto


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Eight & Bob.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## mar4712

Replica By The Fireplace. Wore it first time yesterday and my bf LOVED it! It had been on backorder since December and finally arrived yesterday [emoji18][emoji18]

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## StefaniJoy

Quelques fleurs l'original [emoji259]


----------



## Crazybaglady91

Miss dior Cherie


----------



## Freckles1

Bond no. 9
Nuits de Noho


----------



## Livia1

StefaniJoy said:


> Quelques fleurs l'original [emoji259]



Love that!


----------



## sanmi

Chloé's Eau Florale


----------



## taniherd

Hanae Mori for women


----------



## ksuromax

Gucci Rush-2


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Hurrem1001

Les Parfums de Rosine - Rose D'Ete


----------



## tosca101

Chanel no 5

Sent from my GT-N7105 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## leechiyong

Atelier Cologne Encens Jinhae.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## Dextersmom

Laura Mercier Vanille


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

None today, as I'm out the door within the next minutes for a wine tasting.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sarah_BE

This is her! Nu Zadig&Voltaire


----------



## StefaniJoy

Livia1 said:


> Love that!



Thanks! It's such a pretty floral [emoji254]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Quelques Fleurs L'Original


----------



## afroken

Jo Malone Nasturtium and Clover


----------



## *MJ*

Tom Ford Noir


----------



## Storm Spirit

Fresh Sugar Lychee


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Poeme


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Jasmin Rouge


----------



## lvchanellvr

Jour d`hermes EDP


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## HeidiDavis

Thierry Mugler Angel.  It's warm and spicy on super cold days, like today....  It's -2 degrees outside right now.


----------



## katy87

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ksuromax

Kenzo Eau d'Ete


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Roses de Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance [emoji173]️


----------



## taniherd

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume.


----------



## perlefine

Aerin Lauder Tangier Vanille


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Eau Noire by C.Dior


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## ksuromax

Dior Addict


----------



## sanmi

Mary Kay Journey Eau de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Chloe perfume by Chloe.


----------



## egak

Chloe


----------



## pukasonqo

guerlain, la petite robe noire


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## lily25

*Eau des Merveilles - HERMÈS*


----------



## Storm702

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## ksuromax

Lancome Tresor Midnight Rose


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Rose Nacree du Desert by Guerlain


----------



## absolutpink

Burberry Brit. Always an old favourite of mine that I keep coming back to


----------



## clu13

Kiehl's Cedarwood & Vanilla


----------



## Freckles1

Miss Dior


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## justwatchin

Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Eau Des Merveilles by Hermes


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Bommie

ysl black Opium


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Leather Oud by C.Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Arlene619

chanel no 5 l'eau


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Boating Girl

Nest Indigo


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

CK Endless Euphoria


----------



## sanmi

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Lipstick Rose by F.Malle


----------



## ksuromax

TM Angel EDT Comet


----------



## lily25

Cartier Baiser Vole Eau De Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## rose60610

YSL Opium


----------



## MJDaisy

louis vuitton rose des vents


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## StefaniJoy

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Arlene619

La vie Este Belle


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## blktauna

Byredo Palermo mixed with Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's King Mandarin and Catherine


----------



## Kidclarke

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Peach, Honey & Almond


----------



## lcmiller1s

Elizabeth and James White Nirvana


----------



## Rachel965

I wore Victor & Rolf flower bomb

Sent from my LG-K550 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cuir Beluga Guerlain


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No 5 Eau de Toilette


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## StefaniJoy

Tom Ford Noir de Noir


----------



## blktauna

Livia1 said:


> Hermes Neroli Doré


ooo I bet that's gorgeous

I'm wearing Byredo Palermo again


----------



## ksuromax

Eau d'azur lancome


----------



## carterazo

Sofia


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume



This


----------



## Livia1

blktauna said:


> ooo I bet that's gorgeous
> 
> I'm wearing Byredo Palermo again



It really is! It's like summer in a bottle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## taniherd

Armani Si Intense


----------



## anis azmi

Ysl black opium


----------



## ksuromax

Calvin Klein by Calvin Klein


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## clu13

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## StylishMD

Clive Christian X


----------



## madforhandbags

Tom Ford Santal Blush


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## petite_chic

Lancôme 2000 et une Rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ralph Lauren Romance - one of my all time favorites.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

StylishMD said:


> Clive Christian X



It's intoxicating!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Jour d'hermes EDP


----------



## Daneela

Clinique- Aromatics in White


----------



## ksuromax

Yohji by Yohji Yamamoto


----------



## perlefine

Supertrash Phenomonal


----------



## StefaniJoy

Tom Ford Noir de Noir


----------



## Esquared72

Elizabeth & James Nirvana Black


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Chance


----------



## Storm Spirit

Fresh Sugar Lychee


----------



## clu13

Escada Fiesta Carioca - DH said I smelled like Mr. Bubbles - fortunately it was just a sample


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Daim Blond by Serge Lutens


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Esquared72

TokyoMilk Dark Tainted Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## clu13

Louis Vuitton matiere noire


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Sycomore


----------



## ksuromax

Bandit, pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

White Diamonds by Elizabeth Taylor Perfume.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## clu13

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## ksuromax

Dior Addict


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Tresor


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Touch for women


----------



## taniherd

clu13 said:


> Escada Fiesta Carioca - DH said I smelled like Mr. Bubbles - fortunately it was just a sample



[emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Gucci Rush-2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## ClassicFab

Versace Yellow Diamond


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Noir Epices by Frederic Malle


----------



## sanmi

Daisy Dream Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## taniherd

Donna Karan My NY


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## sanmi

N°5 L’EAU


----------



## sanmi

N°5 L’EAU


----------



## taniherd

D&G 10 La Fortune


----------



## ksuromax

Kenzo Parfum d'ete


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

-Gucci Guilty,, coz its friday


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Micallef Muska


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior by Christian Dior


----------



## carterazo

*B&BW Moonlight Path*


----------



## jess236

La Nuit Tresor Lancome


----------



## Zsazsab33

D&g the one


----------



## Arlene619

Replica By the Fireplace


----------



## Hurrem1001

Blumarine - Blugirl


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Victoria's Secret Bombshell


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## jess236

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa And Cardamom


----------



## xxtash

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Poeme


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## Karheart

Louboutin Tornade Blonde


----------



## Arlene619

Chloe Roses


----------



## andjela

Chanel No.5 , pure classic.


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## jess236

Ambre Narguile Hermes


----------



## sanmi

Valentina' Eau de Parfum


----------



## taniherd

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## ksuromax

TM, Angel EDT Comet


----------



## Kat_tush

Miu Miu perfume, you rather love it or hate it, it took me a while but I finally gave in and got myself 50ml bottle


----------



## Dawn

Creed Aventus for Her


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Micallef Royal Muska


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Allure


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## nikkisharif

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## blktauna

byredo Palermo again


----------



## taniherd

Giorgio Armani Si Intense


----------



## sanmi

Stella McCartney, STELLA


----------



## ksuromax

Dior Addict


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior Mitzah


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume again


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dolce & gabbana intense


----------



## Zsazsab33

Jimmy choo


----------



## taniherd

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy Noir


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## missconvy

Jo Malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## taniherd

Armani Mania for Women


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Zsazsab33

Gucci bamboo


----------



## Felifulify

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## dangerouscurves

This is actually a-men's perfume but it smells sooo good, Armani Code for men.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## lvly808

I have been hooked on Mac's Air of Style. Smells so good.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## taniherd

Lady Gaga Fame


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Chance


----------



## fendifemale

All week Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Bleu + Love Relentlessly


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## uhpharm01

Beige


----------



## msdiene

Diptyque - Philosykos. I love how it changes and settles throughout the day...heavenly!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Gucci envy me


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## sanmi

Michael Kors
Sexy Amber Eau de Parfum Spray


----------



## ksuromax

Dior Addict


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

D&G blue


----------



## bagbrulee

givenchy ange ou demon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Chloé's Eau Florale.


----------



## lazeny

Guerlain Samsara


----------



## edollasign

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Cristalle EDP


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL BLACK OPIUM


----------



## ksuromax

lancome tresor midnight rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

Victoria's Secret Forever Sexy


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## sanmi

Valentina' Eau de Parfum


----------



## Luxlynx

Miu Miu EDP


----------



## madforhandbags

Tom Ford Noir de Noir


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La vie est belle


----------



## ksuromax

Lancome O d'Azur


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## liliBuo

Petite Chérie - Annick Goutal EdT


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior by Christian Dior


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Shrn93

Jo Malone Basil & Neroli


----------



## luxery baby

Apogee by Louis Vuitton.


----------



## fendifemale

Alfred Sung- Bai


----------



## ksuromax

Fiji


----------



## lvchanellvr

Jour d'hermes EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## March786

Jo malone  - peony and suede


----------



## sanmi

Gucci guilty


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

Gucci Rush


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## StefaniJoy

BIRTHDAY!! My favorite Tom Ford Shanghai Lily [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford Vert Boheme


----------



## Lavish_Box

Louis Vuitton's Contre Moi


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

D&G Blue


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Coco EDP


----------



## Havanese 28

uhpharm01 said:


> Beige


Chanel Beige is my Spring/Summer favorite scent...it's so lovely


----------



## Havanese 28

Does anyone wear Balenciaga Paris?  I've ready many favorable reviews on this scent, but I've never tried it.  My signature scent has been Chanel Coco for over a decade, and in Summer, I love Chanel Beige.  Many years ago I enjoyed wearing Samsara by Guerlain.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Lipstick Rose by F. Malle


----------



## gatorpooh

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## roses5682

Burberry body


----------



## taniherd

Juicy couture Noir


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Pear Blossom


----------



## sanmi

Dior J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## ksuromax

Lancome Tresor Midnight Rose


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Bois d'Encens by Armani Prive


----------



## gatorpooh

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Hertsgirl

My Burberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Karheart

Victoria's Secret - Seduction


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## blktauna

Livia1 said:


> Hermes Neroli Doré


ooo I'm dying to try that, I love Neroli.

Byredo Palermo


----------



## Livia1

blktauna said:


> ooo I'm dying to try that, I love Neroli.
> 
> Byredo Palermo



It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sanmi

Jour d`Hermès EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## perlefine

Boucheron Quatre


----------



## gatorpooh

Prada Candy


----------



## msGrn

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## wee drop o bush

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum.


----------



## ksuromax

Dior Addict


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

VS forever sexy


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## taniherd

Miu Miu


----------



## Florasun

Aqua Di Parma Bergamotto Di Calabria


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Karheart

YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## ksuromax

Paloma Picasso


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## lvly808

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Flora Glamorous Magnolia.


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume


----------



## deltalady

Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Pmrbfay

Coco Chanel Madamoiselle


----------



## sanmi

SJP - Lovely


----------



## Sasse142

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## luxery baby

LV-apogee


----------



## misstrine85

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel - TM


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir


----------



## ksuromax

Kenzo perfum d'ete


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

Lancome La Vie est Belle' Eau de Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes un jardin apres la mousson


----------



## deltalady

Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## luxery baby

I used Ralph Lauren - Romance


----------



## ksuromax

Dior Addict


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

White Diamonds  by Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## Miner's wife

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## coconutsboston

SJP stash


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart perfume.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## luxery baby

LV- rose des vents


----------



## liliBuo

Angel - Thierry Mugler (the original one, before reformulation) for a cold Canadian day!


----------



## gatorpooh

Shalimar for Valentine's Day. It's hubby's favorite [emoji173]


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme la nuit Tresor


----------



## ksuromax

Fiji by Guy Laroche


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Bois d'Argent by C.Dior


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## deltalady

Dior Leather Oud


----------



## taniherd

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## luxery baby

LV-Apogee


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## deltalady

Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## luxery baby

LV- Apogee


----------



## sanmi

Valentino Donna


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## ksuromax

Fiji, Guy Laroche


----------



## dotty8

sanmi said:


> Chanel - coco mademoiselle



same here


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## taniherd

Armani Si Intense


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Fan de Fendi

...it's giving me a headache. Now I remember why I stopped wearing it.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

The new Armani Prive: Iris Celadon


----------



## OneMoreDay

I spritzed a sample of Coco by Chanel on my wrist this evening at the Chanel counter. I didn't like it at first (very, very overwhelming) but now, hours later, the drydown is sublime. Meanwhile I spritzed Coco Mademoiselle on my other wrist at the same time and while I loved it at the beginning, it's dried down into nothing (maybe a bare hint of something green like grass).


----------



## StefaniJoy

La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel Beige


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Hudson Yards


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Coach NY


----------



## nic_blue

Chanel no 5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume again


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes uh jardin apres la mousson


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Guerlain's Angelique Noire... spring is coming [emoji254]


----------



## liliBuo

ADP mandorlo di sicilia


----------



## Missxanthropic

Prada Candy


----------



## restricter

Tom Ford Vert D'Encens


----------



## sanmi

Eau de parfum by Chloe


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

restricter said:


> Tom Ford Vert D'Encens



Do you like it? How would you describe this scent?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Chene by Serge Lutens


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Liberty Island


----------



## restricter

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Do you like it? How would you describe this scent?



It's so unique.  The deep lush pine and the incense blend beautifully.  I've been wearing it since it came out.  The other great one from that range is Vert Boheme.   Fragrantica's description and reviews nail both perfectly.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle.


----------



## peppamint

I bought the 3.4oz bottle of Cartier Baiser Vole over a year ago after trying a sample, but then haven't really worn it since. I pulled it out again today and forgot how much I like it--it's a different kind of floral. Surprisingly, this (and Issey Miyake L'eau d'Issey) has been the most complimented perfume I've worn recently--I think Jo Malone Orange Blossom smells amazing but I never get any comments when I wear it. Baiser Vole netted me three compliments from strangers! :o


----------



## taniherd

Katy Perry Killer Queen Sheer


----------



## babysunshine

Miss Dior absolutely blooming edp


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Feurreau Noire by Lutens


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## katran26

Creed Sublime Vanille


----------



## j19

Louis Vuitton rose des Vents


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540. Sitting on my beloved perfume tray. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Jimmy Choo by Jimmy Choo Perfume.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## deltalady

Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## taniherd

Hanae Mori


----------



## calilily

lazeny said:


> Guerlain Samsara


Where did you get it? It used to be my favorite back in `90s. But I haven't seen it in a long time in stores.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Leather Oud


----------



## jasen

LV apogee


----------



## pukasonqo

guerlain shalimar


----------



## taniherd

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume


----------



## sanmi

Tresor Perfume


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Chanel chance eau tendre all day every day lol


----------



## ksuromax

CK Eternity


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## afyqjjang

Penhaligons Lady Blanche


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Modoc by Xerjoff


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Madison Avenue & Queens


----------



## Esquared72

Aerin Mediterranean Honeysuckle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Eau Noire by Christian Dior


----------



## liliBuo

Very Irresistible - Givenchy, it's been years since I've worn it


----------



## Baikinman

Hermes 24 Faubourg


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Luna Rossa


----------



## StylishMD

Tom Ford, Velvet Orchid


----------



## carterazo

Today: Chanel Chance Eau Tendre
Yesterday and the day before: Chanel Crystalle


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## deltalady

Bond No. 9 Signature Scent


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle!


----------



## perlefine

Boucheron Quatre


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Party in Manhattan - The Party


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## fendifemale

Escada- Signature


----------



## Keren16

Chanel Corommandel


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## beekmanhill

Does anyone own Guerlain Neroli Outrenoir?  I bought it last week after several sampling sessions.   They've changed the spray mechanism.   The old Guerlains from this line had atomizers that were removable and a regular spray top, also removable. The Neroli has only a bulb atomizer spray on the top.  It is not removable and it has a little opening on the top where you can move the switch from side to side to activate the bulb.  I didn't like this to begin with because I thought it was potentially difficult to operate.  I even complained to the S/A about it.  (And she said, but its so good for travel, yada, yada, yada).  Loved the scent (citrus and tea) so bought it anyway.  The other scents in this line also came with a cellophane wrap and this one does not.   Cheesy, cheap on Guerlain's part.  

Anyway, I received my order and opened it yesterday.  Although the outer  packaging was fine and seemingly secure, when I opened the bottle the top seemed bent and off center.   The little switch was off kilter and over 1/3 of the bottle had leaked or evaporated (or was never there to begin with).  The inner box was not damp.  

My debate is whether to get another bottle or just exchange for credit.   Does anyone have this bottle and have success with the spray mechanism?   I don't want a bottle that will conk out three months down the line.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy Kiss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Iluvbags

Bond 9 Central Park west


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa And Cardamom


----------



## liliBuo

Chloé Chloé


----------



## Missxanthropic

B & BW Forever Red Vanilla Rum


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## taniherd

Benefits So Hooked On Carmella


----------



## luxery baby

I used Burberry London


----------



## pukasonqo

guerlain le petite robe noir


----------



## PeachUK

I've a huge perfume collection - I'm quite the addict! Today I'm wearing La Vie Est Belle Intense


----------



## sanmi

BVLGARI Rose Essentielle Eau de Parfum


----------



## beekmanhill

Exchanged my Guerlain Outrenoir bottle yesterday for a fresh, new bottle.  Am wearing it and its wonderful.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## lvly808

Dior J'adore


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

beekmanhill said:


> Does anyone own Guerlain Neroli Outrenoir?  I bought it last week after several sampling sessions.   They've changed the spray mechanism.   The old Guerlains from this line had atomizers that were removable and a regular spray top, also removable. The Neroli has only a bulb atomizer spray on the top.  It is not removable and it has a little opening on the top where you can move the switch from side to side to activate the bulb.  I didn't like this to begin with because I thought it was potentially difficult to operate.  I even complained to the S/A about it.  (And she said, but its so good for travel, yada, yada, yada).  Loved the scent (citrus and tea) so bought it anyway.  The other scents in this line also came with a cellophane wrap and this one does not.   Cheesy, cheap on Guerlain's part.
> 
> Anyway, I received my order and opened it yesterday.  Although the outer  packaging was fine and seemingly secure, when I opened the bottle the top seemed bent and off center.   The little switch was off kilter and over 1/3 of the bottle had leaked or evaporated (or was never there to begin with).  The inner box was not damp.
> 
> My debate is whether to get another bottle or just exchange for credit.   Does anyone have this bottle and have success with the spray mechanism?   I don't want a bottle that will conk out three months down the line.



I hate those bulb atomiser sprays. The perfume evaporates very quickly through it. Do you love the smell?


----------



## beekmanhill

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I hate those bulb atomiser sprays. The perfume evaporates very quickly through it. Do you love the smell?



In this design, there is no evaporation, SUPPOSEDLY.   You open and close the little hole opening by turning the bulb.  This prevents evaporation.  We shall see.  I've lost fragrance in the past on Guerlain bottles from evaporation.  The last two or three years they added the bulb atomizer on the side of the package, but provided a normal spray cap with a loose (??) top.  I could never figure out why they couldn't provide a secure top.  In any event, there has been no evaporation on the scents I bought with that bottle design.  Now this Neroli has ONLY the bulb top, no spray top and cap.  You cannot remove the top at all.  

I love the smell.  It is not a strong neroli scent; I am not a particular neroli fan.  It is more of a sweetish (but not overwhelmingly sweet)  tea scent to my nose.    I smell a bit of citrus and a bit of smoke.   I've used a lot; it isn't intense.   The bulb is getting many squeezes.


----------



## luxery baby

Burberry London again


----------



## uhpharm01

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Fan de Fendi
> 
> ...it's giving me a headache. Now I remember why I stopped wearing it.


I still have a bottle that and FENDI no longer has a perfume line anymore.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Cogmarks

Halston


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo Poivre


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

beekmanhill said:


> In this design, there is no evaporation, SUPPOSEDLY.   You open and close the little hole opening by turning the bulb.  This prevents evaporation.  We shall see.  I've lost fragrance in the past on Guerlain bottles from evaporation.  The last two or three years they added the bulb atomizer on the side of the package, but provided a normal spray cap with a loose (??) top.  I could never figure out why they couldn't provide a secure top.  In any event, there has been no evaporation on the scents I bought with that bottle design.  Now this Neroli has ONLY the bulb top, no spray top and cap.  You cannot remove the top at all.
> 
> I love the smell.  It is not a strong neroli scent; I am not a particular neroli fan.  It is more of a sweetish (but not overwhelmingly sweet)  tea scent to my nose.    I smell a bit of citrus and a bit of smoke.   I've used a lot; it isn't intense.   The bulb is getting many squeezes.



I have 6 bottles from that Guerlain collection and left 2 of them with the bulb sprays (the previous version that couldn't be closed). They evaporated by half. And I hate squeezing that pump. I mean, it does look cool and vintagie but is not practical.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## beekmanhill

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have 6 bottles from that Guerlain collection and left 2 of them with the bulb sprays (the previous version that couldn't be closed). They evaporated by half. And I hate squeezing that pump. I mean, it does look cool and vintagie but is not practical.



I realized today that  it takes two hands to squeeze the pump, one to hold the bottle and one to squeeze.  So its hard to spray on the wrists.   It is a very impractical design.  I like the bulb spray as an option, and it should be removable.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

V & R Flowerbomb


----------



## CrazyCool01

Fredrick Malle "Portrait of a lady"


----------



## taniherd

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Noir


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## luxery baby

I wore apogee by LV today


----------



## sanmi

Prada candy


----------



## ksuromax

JPG Fragile


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Tam Dao EdP by Diptyque


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Hurrem1001

Prada - Infusion de Rose


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain  Bois D'Armenie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## taniherd

YSL black opium floral shock


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle EDP


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Karheart

Victoria's Secret - Victoria


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## deltalady

Dior Leather Oud


----------



## Cerasela

No5 - Chanel!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Queens


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## luxery baby

LV-Apogee


----------



## Miner's wife

Olympea by Paco Rabanne


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## taniherd

Donna Karan Liquid Cashmere Black


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## deltalady

Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

GUCCI Flora Eau de Toilette


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No 9 New York Fling


----------



## luxery baby

LV-Apogee


----------



## taniherd

Moschino Fresh Couture


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Oud Palao by Diptyque


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5  pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Night Jewel


----------



## coconutsboston

Nirvana white


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## nikkisharif

TM Angel


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## sanmi

Fancy by Jessica Simpson


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Rose Nacree du Desert by Guerlain


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Oud


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Purchased Burberry Bold Gold today (was a blind buy, was on special offer) it smells amazing!! So glad I got this!!


----------



## fendifemale

Elizabeth Arden- Arden Beauty


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede layered with English Pear & Freesia


----------



## Karheart

Missoni - Eau de toilette


----------



## sanmi

Chloé Love Story


----------



## taniherd

CK Shock for her


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Cristalle EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## blktauna

Byredo Palermo as always


----------



## bunnyboop09

Chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alien


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## taniherd

Dior J'adore


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## sanmi

Salvatore Ferragamo - Incanto Shine


----------



## deltalady

Dior Leather Oud


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel [emoji56]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michael Kors by Michael Kors


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

deltalady said:


> Dior Leather Oud



You smell great! I love Leather Oud.

I am wearing Rousse by Serge Lutens.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## AllthingsLV

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No.9 New York Fling


----------



## Pinkpeony123

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burch -- Eau de Parfum Spray


----------



## taniherd

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## SMURTY

Jo malone


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Hiris by Hermes


----------



## nic_blue

escada


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Chanel xoxo mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Cristalle EDP


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Leather Oud by Christian Dior


----------



## taniherd

Armani Si Intense


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## camalie

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 the last few days. The bottle is almost empty. [emoji45]


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## jen_sparro

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ambra Nera by Farmacia SS. Annunziata


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès.


----------



## MJDaisy

LV rose des ventes


----------



## taniherd

Kenzo Amour


----------



## Lizg1996

Acqua di Parma magnolia nobile


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## dotty8

Prada Candy Florale


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## roseroyale

Tester of Roja De La Nuit No 3 - absolutely intoxicating.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Luna Rossa


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Lee Jessica

Swanky said:


> Continued from previous thread



Fogg paradise.. I love the fragrance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Lee Jessica

I am using fogg paradise. I love the fragrance too much.


----------



## venusdoom

Marc Jacobs - Decadence


----------



## Karheart

Missoni eau de toilette


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Beluga by Guerlain


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone orange blossom


----------



## misstrine85

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Roja Dove - Scandal


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## sanmi

Thierry Mugler Alien Eau de Parfum


----------



## lashleeyp

Dior J'adore. love!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jo Malone


----------



## KellyObsessed

Hermes Jardin Sur Le Nil


----------



## perlefine

Philosopy Pure Grace, always stays a favorite of mine.


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She for a few days then switched  back Chanel No. 19 for today.


----------



## taniherd

Missoni Eau De Parfum


----------



## sanmi

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf Perfume.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo Dubai Poivre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## wemakesparksfly

Balenciaga - Florabotanica  love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## J.A.N.

Louis Vuitton Dans la Peau today [emoji255]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## deltalady

Dyptique Tam Dao


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Hirisa

Tom Ford Vert d'Encens


----------



## Myluvmaya

Alien


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW Freesia


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## sanmi

Balenciaga B Eau de Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Poison Girl Dior


----------



## GemGems

Obsession


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## sanmi

[emoji173]️ Coco Noir by Chanel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Bois d'Encens by Armani Prive


----------



## deltalady

Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## prettygurrl1990

CHLOÉ Fleur & Balenciaga Paris


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Flowerbomb


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel Biege EDT


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## Mydu

Louis Vuitton Rose des Vents


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## carterazo

Finally switched  from Chanel No 5 to B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## uhpharm01

Aerin IKAT Jasmine


----------



## libraryg

D&G (Red Cap)--true love!


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir



This


----------



## restricter

Kilian - Noir Aphrodisiaque


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Fetiche by Maitre P. & Gantier


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## HandbagDiva354

La Vie Est Belle


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent Mon Paris EDP spray


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Party in Manhattan by The Party


----------



## coconutsboston

SJP Stash


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## deltalady

Dyptique Tam Dao


----------



## jacq23

L L Santal


----------



## taniherd

Estée Lauder Sensuous Nude


----------



## dotty8

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Eau De Toilette spray


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 parfum


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Law

Jour d'Hermes Absolou - Hermes


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## StylishMD

Tom Ford Back Orchid


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Le Vie Est Belle


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## sanmi

B by Balenciaga


----------



## amorales208

Weekdays: Chanel No 5. 
Weekends: Chanel Mademoiselle and Acqua Di Gioia


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## superkathy

I recently tried Tocca and fell in love with many of their scents! The florence smells great and I smell myself all day long


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## pukasonqo

gucci flora eau fraiche


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ferrau Noire by Lutens


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Esquared72

Tokyomilk Dark Tainted Love


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Hermes Hiris


----------



## ClassicFab

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

-VS Bombshell


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## deltalady

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile and Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Wall Street


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## carterazo

Sofia by Sofia Vergara


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## emms2381

Tom Ford Velvet Orchid... yummy.. reminds me of my wedding day [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone Blue Hyacinth


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Touch for Men [emoji5]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Carolina Herrera good girl


----------



## coconutsboston

Stella McCartney - Stella


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## carterazo

Coach Signature


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior by Christian Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Vintage Mitsouko


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## taniherd

Cartier La Panthere


----------



## ccmtza

Dark Rum by Malin+Goetz


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## octopus17

Zarko Pink Molecule 090.09


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## cassisberry

Maison Margiela - Replica Flower Market


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tom Ford Santal Blush


----------



## aimeng

Chanel coco


----------



## Miss Bliss101

Clinque Happy


----------



## taniherd

LV Apogee


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart perfume


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alien


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane  (yesterday and today )


----------



## kkfiregirl

Chloe


----------



## Wamgurl

Madison Francis Kurkdjan Silk Mood!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The Party in Manhattan


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No5 Eau Premiere yesterday
Today first time wearing Lengling a la carte extrait de parfum No 6 decant....hmmm, will try again one of these days


----------



## sanmi

Alexander McQueen Eau de Parfum


----------



## Styleanyone

Chanel No. 19 poudre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou1000


----------



## lvly808

I just got Armani/Prive Pivoine Suzhou and it smells amazing!!!


----------



## Styleanyone

chanel chance


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## KayuuKathey

tom ford neroli porofino


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco EDT spray.


----------



## carterazo

Sofia by Sofia Vergara


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## dotty8

sanmi said:


> Chanel Coco EDT spray.



Me too, but sadly the smell doesn't really last on me :/


----------



## coconutsboston

Givenchy Very Irresistable


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

dotty8 said:


> Me too, but sadly the smell doesn't really last on me :/



Same as me.. think this will be my first and last bottle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## sanmi

Chanel COCO MADEMOISELLE


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghlev


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No 9 - New York Fling


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Cartier La Panthère EDP


----------



## Piinktulip

L'occitane Jasmin & Bergamote EDT


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## taniherd

Armani Si Intense


----------



## Wamgurl

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Oud & Bergamot


----------



## cottoncandy101

Chanel - Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## hellooholly

Prada Candy


----------



## flyygal

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alien


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Cristalle EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Caleche


----------



## sanmi

[emoji106]Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chloe


----------



## jenjen1964

Aerin Lilac Path, it smells like spring!


----------



## Freckles1

Miss Dior


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## bibs76

Burberry Tender


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## RackFanatic

Chanel Beige EDP


----------



## clevercat

Sisley Eau de Soir


----------



## purseaholic90

Jo Malone Star Magnolia layered with Orange Blossom [emoji7]


----------



## Piinktulip

Poison by Christian Dior


----------



## taniherd

Moschino Fresh Couture


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart perfume


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## Esquared72

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## sanmi

lancome Magnifique Eau de Perfume


----------



## StylishMD

Clive Christian No 1


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## sanmi

Armani Diamonds Violet EDP


----------



## BelleLondon

Jo Malone dark amber and ginger lily cologne intense. Gorgeous.


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No. 19 Poudré first time wearing this year...love spring!


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## sanmi

Victoria Secret Bombshell


----------



## loves

VS Love Spell body spray for just around the house.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## taniherd

Juliette Has a Gun MMMM...


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No5


----------



## Wamgurl

Aerin Amber Musk - I had a sample.  I like it!!


----------



## restricter

The never released, straight to the discounters yet incredibly awesome Prince 3121 perfume.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## taniherd

restricter said:


> The never released, straight to the discounters yet incredibly awesome Prince 3121 perfume.



Wow! I never knew Prince released a perfume. Good to know. [emoji846]


----------



## NinaVera

chanel - chance


----------



## sanmi

Salvatore Ferragamo Signorina EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## sanmi

Ms Dior Cherie


----------



## leechiyong

Byredo La Tulipe


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She 
It's cold again.


----------



## carterazo

sanmi said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Signorina EDP


I forgot that I have this! I must take it out. [emoji4]


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## Aprovecha

Chanel Boy


----------



## Freckles1

Bond no. 9 Madison Avenue


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## taniherd

deltalady said:


> Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom



Same here [emoji846]


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## jess236

Mon Guerlain


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ambre Sultan by Lutens


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## sanmi

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Karheart

Victoria's Secret - Victoria


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jess236

Chanel Chance eau tendre


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5.


----------



## ChangeMe

Dior Addict


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## carterazo

Coach Poppy


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## loves

oldie. clinique happy


----------



## jess236

Ambre Narguile Hermes


----------



## Furbydoggie

Guerlain Samsara - an oldie


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## carmen56

Tom Ford Soleil Blanc


----------



## QuelleFromage

Balmain Vent Vert vintage from 1964


----------



## taniherd

Davidoff Cool Water for her


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## lenie

Jo Malone Star Magnolia


----------



## fendifemale

LadyLorraineV said:


> Carolina Herrera good girl


Love the bottle but how does it smell?


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford Mandarino di Amalfi Acqua


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream


----------



## Furbydoggie

Mon Guerlain


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Bali Blue Surf


----------



## taniherd

Paco Rabanne Olympea


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No 9 - New York Fling


----------



## sanmi

_Victoria's Secret_ Bombshell Summer Eau de _Parfum_


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## KayuuKathey

Giorgio Armani Sun di Gioia


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alien


----------



## roundandround

Isabey Fleur Nocturne 3 days in a row now YUM!


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder - Sensuous Nude EDP


----------



## taniherd

LV Apogee


----------



## lenie

Creed Royal Mayfair


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ClassicFab

Balenciaga B


----------



## taniherd

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## carterazo

Sofia by Sofia Vergara  (It's quite light when the weather is mild.)


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## GrRoxy

Sisley Izia- fresh, citrusy, fizzy rose! Love it


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## missdeha

Chanel Allure


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 parfum


----------



## Konicek007

Angel Muse


----------



## roundandround

It's cold and rainy today...  2 small sprays of Angel by Thierry Mugler


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Night Jewel


----------



## Jynny

Bombshell by Victoria Secret


----------



## taniherd

Armani Air di Gioia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Chloe perfume by Chloe.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dior J'ador


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Beige


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## MALLORYANN11

Jo Malone Peaony + Blush Suede


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## s3raph1nas

Tom Ford Soleil Blanc


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin Sur le Toit EDT


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## sanmi

ILLICIT, Jimmy Choo fragrance


----------



## danutnut

Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

A sample from Michael Kors and it is awful!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

B&BW Vanilla Noir


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Fumerie Turque by Lutens


----------



## s3raph1nas

Versace Eros Pour Femme


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## wee drop o bush

Jo Malone Oud and Bergamot


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## camalie

Elizabeth & James Nirvana Bourbon


----------



## Diorlvlover

Poison Girl Christian Dior


----------



## Freckles1

Bond no. 9 SOHO


----------



## taniherd

Estée Lauder Sensuous Nude


----------



## sanmi

Tresor Perfume


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## camalie

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## roundandround

Diana Vreeland Simply Divine


----------



## taniherd

Angel by Mugler Etoile de Rêves


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Magnifique


----------



## wee drop o bush

sanmi said:


> Lancome Magnifique



One of my favourite perfumes 
Today I'm wearing Clarins Eau De Jardins.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 parfum


----------



## Karheart

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Viva juicy gold


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Sofia by Sofia Vergara 

Today: Chanel Crystalle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alien by TM


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## sanmi

Tresor by Lancôme


----------



## s3raph1nas

Tom Ford Vert Boheme


----------



## s3raph1nas

1 Million by Paco Rabanne (The men's version! It's definitely unisex.)


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Eau de Toilette Spray.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Narciso Rodriguez L'eau


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## southern_gal

Narciso by Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Izia by Sisley


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## clu13

Acqua di gioia


----------



## uhpharm01

Tom Ford 
*Private Blend Fleur de Portofino *


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## sanmi

Poeme by Lancôme


----------



## Miner's wife

Il Bacio by Borghese


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## taniherd

Carolina Herrera Good Girl


----------



## southern_gal

Bottega Veneta


----------



## lazeny

Mon Guerlain


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## wee drop o bush

Marc Jacobs Daisy EDP


----------



## s3raph1nas

Zoella Sweet Inspirations Body Mist


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Portrait of a lady


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no. pure perfume


----------



## camalie

Tokyomilk Dark Tainted Love


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Karheart

Bath & Body Works - Cashmere Glow


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co. Pure Tiffany


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Karheart

Elizabeth & James Nirvana Rose


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Cams

Chanel Chance


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## deltalady

Dior Leather Oud


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## KayuuKathey

Acqua Di Parma Cedro di Taormina


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart perfume


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Body


----------



## loves

Nuxe Prodigieux le parfum, perfect for summer


----------



## sanmi

Valentina' Eau de Perfume


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## roundandround

Mona di Orio Nuit Noire


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ambra Nera by Farmacia SS Annunziata


----------



## Freckles1

Bond no. 9 Chinatown


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## kkfiregirl

Chloe


----------



## taniherd

SJP Lovely


----------



## Florasun

Pravda L'Infusions d'Iris Absolue


----------



## sanmi

Jour d`Hermès EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

DKNY Be Delicious London


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

_Chloe Love Story_


----------



## taniherd

Boucheron Trouble


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## roundandround

Mona di Orio Nuit Noire for a couple of days now


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## chloehandbags

Beyond Paradise, Estee Lauder.

Bought it fairly soon after it first came out, as I loved the bottle.

I don't exactly love the smell, but it's quite an interesting perfume (in the original formulation), so I've been wearing it again, occasionally, recently.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## taniherd

D&G The One


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Noire Epices


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Me


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent
Mon Paris Eau de Parfum


----------



## chugina

Jo Malone orange blossom


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## perlefine

Tommy Girl by Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## BleuSaphir

Masion Margiela Replica Jazz Club...That is my newest favorite!


----------



## sanmi

Gucci ~ Guilty


----------



## sanmi

Eclat D'arpege by Lanvin Perfume.


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## StopHammertime

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## wee drop o bush

Van Cleef & Arpels, Feerie Rubis Eau de Parfum...I adore its bottle


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel Coco Noir (not easy to see how much you've got left, though!) [emoji6]


----------



## carterazo

wee drop o bush said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels, Feerie Rubis Eau de Parfum...I adore its bottle


That's a gorgeous bottle. I'm a Van Cleef fan but only know a few fragrances. I've been considering Feerie Rubis as a blind buy. How would you describe the scent?


----------



## wee drop o bush

carterazo said:


> That's a gorgeous bottle. I'm a Van Cleef fan but only know a few fragrances. I've been considering Feerie Rubis as a blind buy. How would you describe the scent?



It's a sweet, fruity(red berries) floral(Peony). TBH I had to have the perfume based on the bottle alone, it's ideal for a sunny spring/summer day when I want something light. The sillage is soft and longevity is moderate. It's not my favourite perfume, but I also like Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede, which is fruity and floral. Hope this helps


----------



## carterazo

wee drop o bush said:


> It's a sweet, fruity(red berries) floral(Peony). TBH I had to have the perfume based on the bottle alone, it's ideal for a sunny spring/summer day when I want something light. The sillage is soft and longevity is moderate. It's not my favourite perfume, but I also like Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede, which is fruity and floral. Hope this helps


Thanks! It does help. [emoji56]


----------



## southern_gal

Narciso EDP


----------



## noon

Annick Goutal Quel Amour


----------



## msdiene

Been wearing this one for the last several days - Diptyque L'Ombre Dans L'Eau


----------



## UCDChick08

Jo Malone - Orange Blossom


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## jen_sparro

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Florasun

Wed. - Van Cleef and Arpels California Reverie 
Thurs. - Givenchy Dahlia Divin de Nectar de Parfum 
Fri. - Acqua Di Parma Fico d'Amalfi
Today - Annick Goutal Songes


----------



## Caz71

Poison girl by dior


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## sanmi

Eau Des Merveilles by Hermes.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor& Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle three or four days in a row. Must change tomorrow.


----------



## luxery baby

Apogee by LV


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## taniherd

Carol's Daughter Ecstasy


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## Florasun

Guerlain Chant d'Aromes


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel Chance Eau Tendre
Today Estee Lauder Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden 5th Avenue EDP Spray


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thierry Mugler Womanity. 
It's a fragrance I have to want to wear, but I love it when it suits how I feel.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Frapin 1697


----------



## chloehandbags

Michael Kors Michael Kors


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse - love this one...


----------



## Florasun

Fracas


----------



## taniherd

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume


----------



## reeseymomma

Guerlain La Petite


----------



## snow0160

jo malone pear and freesia


----------



## sanmi

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf Perfume.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Escada Born In Paradise


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Arabie by Lutens


----------



## jen_sparro

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## Karheart

Philosophy - Giving Grace


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina body cream


----------



## sanmi

Eclat D'arpege by Lanvin Perfume.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## camalie

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Frapin 1697


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Florasun

Thursday - Sel de Vetiver
Friday - Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## camalie

Elizabeth & James Nirvana White


----------



## schmile

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Visa by Robert Piguet


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle - Lancôme


----------



## Florasun

... Continuing the Lancôme trend, I recently acquired a sample of *vintage* *Magie* *Noire* EDT.  It was part of a vintage Chypre discovery set, and was my favorite of the bunch. (And I'm wearing it today.)


----------



## KayuuKathey

Oribe Cote D'Azur


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## taniherd

Estée Lauder Sensuous Nude


----------



## uhpharm01

HandbagDiva354 said:


> YSL Black Opium


That's smells so good. Wow.


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel [emoji56]


----------



## camalie

Burberry Summer


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo Pepper


----------



## camalie

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari - Jasmine Noir


----------



## shadowplay

YSL Black Opium. I can't find my Hermes Le Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse - I just bought my second bottle. I love this perfume [emoji7]


----------



## dotty8

Dior Poison Girl (my co-worker just complimented me on it  )


----------



## FlorJ

Euphoria Calvin Kleine


----------



## sanmi

Victoria's Secret Scandalous Eau de Parfum


----------



## laudr03

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Casta Diva yesterday and today.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse. So sweetly amazing.


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Initial


----------



## taniherd

Love in Black Creed for Women


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## HandbagDiva354

dotty8 said:


> Dior Poison Girl (my co-worker just complimented me on it  )



I bought this for myself as a birthday present. 
Tomorrow is my birthday!


----------



## uhpharm01

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I bought this for myself as a birthday present.
> Tomorrow is my birthday!


Happy Birthday HandbagDiva354!


----------



## sanmi

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I bought this for myself as a birthday present.
> Tomorrow is my birthday!



Early Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

D & G Light Blue


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sanmi said:


> Early Happy Birthday to you.
> View attachment 3722571



So cute!

Thanks everyone for the Happy birthday wishes! [emoji254]

#Blessed


----------



## camalie

Demeter Pink Lemonade


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Guilty


----------



## leahh19

chloe !


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Frapin 1697, my favourite dried fruit soaked in rum. Haven't used it for a year. How could I forget?!


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## Freckles1

Miss Dior


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Eclat d'Arpege


----------



## sanmi

Versace _Yellow Diamond_ women _Eau De Toilette_


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Thanks everyone for the Happy birthday wishes! [emoji254]
> 
> #Blessed



Dior Poison Girl[emoji177]


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## carterazo

Sofia by Sofia Vergara


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Byredo's Oliver Peoples, perfect for a Saturday morning


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Beige


----------



## camalie

Elizabeth & James Nirvana Bourbon


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## taniherd

Dolce&Gabbana Light Blue eau Intense


----------



## Cams

Chanel No 5 eau premiere eau de Perfum.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## sanmi

Miss DIOR Absolutely Blooming


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Florasun

Friday : Theo Fennell Scent
Saturday : Hermes Eau de Pamplemousse Rose
Today : Byredo Sunday Cologne


----------



## camalie

Yves de Sistelle -Only Me Passion


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Le Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## alansgail

Chanel No. 5 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Chloe perfume


----------



## clarabellaZ

Si by Giorgio Armani


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel No5 Eau Premiere
Today         Mona di Orio Nuit Noire


----------



## B4gs4happiness

boarbb said:


> burberry body eau de toilette


 BURBERRY!


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Wamgurl

Omnia Amethyste


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo Poivre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - coco mademoiselle.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## camalie

Prada Candy


----------



## taniherd

Moschino Fresh Couture


----------



## Florasun

roundandround said:


> Yesterday Chanel No5 Eau Premiere
> Today         Mona di Orio Nuit Noire



Oh cool! I just read about Nuit Noire here: http://www.basenotes.net/features/3451-this-is-a-journey-into-skank/view/6
I was thinking about ordering a sample.

Today: Niki de Saint Phalle


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No19 Poudre

----------------------



Florasun said:


> Oh cool! I just read about Nuit Noire here: http://www.basenotes.net/features/3451-this-is-a-journey-into-skank/view/6
> I was thinking about ordering a sample.
> 
> Today: Niki de Saint Phalle



Aw thanks  for the article. Good idea to order a sample because this scent isn't everybody's taste. But I can assure you, if your body chemistry and this scent will work together, you will be smitten with this perfume just like me. I'm quite addicted to Nuit Noire. I can wear this day after day.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel [emoji56]


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Chance


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## Florasun

Frederic Malle Lipstick Rose - got a sample from my SA. Not that crazy about it.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Malle Portrait of a lady


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès.


----------



## carmen56

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom.  I bought a sample to try.


----------



## purly

Atelier Cologne Gold Leather


----------



## camalie

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Diptyque's Florabellio


----------



## taniherd

Angel Eau Sucree


----------



## Florasun

Penhaligon's Malabah


----------



## Tiny_T

Kate Spade Twirl


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No5 Eau Premiere


----------



## sanmi

Jo Malone London perfume


----------



## carmen56

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede (sample size)


----------



## camalie

Replica Lazy Sunday Morning


----------



## Florasun

FM Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5 [emoji173]️


----------



## mcqueenlife

Couture Couture by Juicy Couture


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Manyana

L'eau 2 by Kenzo


----------



## camalie

Lavanila Pure Vanilla


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Florasun

Oooh! Nice choices today, ladies!
For me, Hermes Le Jardin de Monsieur Li.


----------



## sanmi

Rare Amethyst Eau de Parfum Spray


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## roundandround

Diana Vreeland Simply Divine


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## cute_lil_fiend

Escada island kiss


----------



## camalie

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## sanmi

VS Bombshell fragrance


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo Ylang


----------



## camalie

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## taniherd

Guess by Marciano


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My favorite Gucci Guilty


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## Alice's craze

DoSon by Dipyque


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## serenluv202

Carnal Flower by Frederic Malle


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Black Saffron


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Moscow


----------



## camalie

Vera Wang Preppy Princess


----------



## taniherd

CK Shock for her


----------



## perlefine

Aerin Gardenia Rattan


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tom Ford Black Orchid and today it gave me a headache!


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Becki ward

Chanel chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Verace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## camalie

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Pinkpeony123

2boys_jademommy said:


> Tom Ford Black Orchid and today it gave me a headache!



It gave me a headache too. I bought the largest bottle  [emoji856]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkpeony123 said:


> It gave me a headache too. I bought the largest bottle  [emoji856]


I have the smaller bottle of Black Orchid and I'm actually almost finished. It never bothered me before but man when I wore it yesterday it made me nauseous! Today I'm wearing one of my favourites Angel Muse and feel great


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## taniherd

Love in Black Creed for women


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Lutens Five o'clock gingembre


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Perfume


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## carterazo

Coach Poppy


----------



## taniherd

D&G Pour Femme Intense


----------



## uhpharm01

Beige EDT


----------



## camalie

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black


----------



## sanmi

Issey Miyake - L'Eau D'Issey Florae


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Violet Blonde


----------



## roundandround

The other day- Viktoria Minya Hedonist Cassis (sample) I quite like this scent
Yesterday- Chanel Chance Eau Tendre
Today again- Viktoria Minya Hedonist Cassis


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bal a Versailles


----------



## fendifemale

Tory Burch- Love Relentlessly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco - Eau de Toilette Spray


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Florasun

Yesterday, Van Cleef and Arpels California Reverie. The beautiful scent is faint and doesn't last very long.
Today, Chanel Sycomore - a little bit goes a long way!


----------



## sanmi

Gucci guilty


----------



## APhiJill

Yesterday I wore Honey by Marc Jacobs


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Body


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## horseRider

La fille de Berlin perfume by Serge Lutens


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## fendifemale

The new Dove baby lotion (if that counts).


----------



## Carrie Adams

Angel sucre


----------



## sanmi

Lancome Magnifique.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wish by Chopard


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## striveforluxury

The Body Shop's purple white musk! My holy grail


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar & Fig (oldie but goodie)


----------



## sanmi

Chloe Love Story


----------



## camalie

V&R Bon Bon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Violet Blonde


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## camalie

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

Lanvin Eclat EDP Spray


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Alien Eau Extraordinaire


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Portrait of a Lady by Malle


----------



## Love4MK

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue (always!)


----------



## coeur

Miss Dior


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Panorama by Olfactive Studio. Perfect for a summer day.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Royal Muska by Mikaleff


----------



## roseroyale

Ormonde Jayne - Ta'if


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Fan di Fendi

...and it's giving me a [emoji856]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## carterazo

SJP Lovely  (disappeared from my skin within an hour)


----------



## sanmi

Jimmy Choo Perfume


----------



## taniherd

Fierce for Her by Abercrombie & Fitch


----------



## camalie

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## loveydovey35

My newest perfume! it has a beautiful smell of citrus and as it dissipates smells even better, in love.


----------



## Kelly Banana

Much Ado About the Duke by Penhaligon's


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## Dukeprincess

Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede over Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt Body creme  (amazing combo)


----------



## Florasun

Yesterday: vintage Givenchy III from a sample
Today: Penhaligon Malabah


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## sanmi

Estee Lauder Pure White Linen EDP


----------



## camalie

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Pollie-Jean

L'Original Andree Putman


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No5 Eau Primiere and Chanel No5 Body Oil


----------



## cupcakegirl

jo malone blackberry & bay


----------



## MahoganyQT

Marc Jacobs Daisy Dream


----------



## luxery baby

LV-Apogee


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue


----------



## sanmi

Victoria's Secret Heavenly


----------



## carterazo

Birmane by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## camalie

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## najse22

Tom Ford Noir pour femme


----------



## taniherd

Sweet Essentials organic perfume oil in baby powder scent


----------



## camalie

Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Amazona

Clean Warm Cotton


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy


----------



## octoberrrush

Chloe EDP


----------



## kelseyjrowe

Miss Dior EDP


----------



## sanmi

Yesterday: Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler - Angel Muse


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## msdiene

Chanel No. 5 L'eau


----------



## Bunzie65

Elizabeth and James nirvana rose


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 L'eau


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Beige


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Maxt

D&G Light blue


----------



## Swathi

Hermes 24 Faubourg


----------



## jess236

Mon Guerlain


----------



## sanmi

Jadore EDP


----------



## misstrine85

Paco Rabanne Olympea


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## Amazona

Clean Air


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Maxt

Dior Pure poison


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Florasun

Yesterday Chanel Beige.
Today, taking a walk on the wild side with Fougere Bengale.


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart perfume.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Gucci Gold


----------



## ameliabedelia

Chanel L'eau number 5.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## roundandround

Mona di Orio Nuit Noire


----------



## Poochie231080

Elie Saab Resort collection


----------



## Florasun

roundandround said:


> Mona di Orio Nuit Noire


I finally ordered a sample of this and it arrived yesterday!  I'm going to give it a skin test this weekend.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## roundandround

Florasun said:


> I finally ordered a sample of this and it arrived yesterday!  I'm going to give it a skin test this weekend.



That's great!

All I can say is, if you test drive this goodness, don't spray too much, maybe one or two  small sprays. If  the opening discourage you, don't be, maybe the juice will develop. That happened to me the first time I tried at the store. It was until sometime that I smelled the goodness of NN. At the time I tried another of her line on the other wrist, both didn't smell the way I wanted. Bought another perfume that day.

Went further shopping afterwards. When I move hand, I catched a sweet smelling wafting in the air. I couldn't remember which scent it was (tried way too many on that day). I love the scent so much. On the 3rd day I figured that it's the NN. So I went to the store again, tried it one more time to be sure. And that begins my relationship with this perfume.

I do hope that you'll like this perfume. I have many compliments wearing it.

Wish you luck and I'm so curious what's your verdict on MDO NN.


----------



## Keren16

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## taniherd

Poison Girl Dior


----------



## sanmi

Dior Miss Blooming Bouquet


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Burberry Body -- my Sunday scent [emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal (basically my easy go-to)


----------



## carterazo

Have been wearing Coach Poppy for quite a few days now. Time to change it up.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Illuminum White Gardenia Petals, oh my gosh it's heavenly!


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Karheart

Soap & Glory - Sugar Crush


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## HandbagDiva354

V & R Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

VS Scandalous Eau de Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## StylishMD

Tom Ford Velvet orchid


----------



## camalie

E&J Nirvana Bourbon


----------



## taniherd

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Noir


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel's new Gabrielle


----------



## uhpharm01

Beige


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## camalie

Yves De Sistelle - Only Me Passion


----------



## Sandi.el

Giorgio Armani Sí


----------



## taniherd

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## ckrickett

Creed Fleurs de Bulgarie


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## ckrickett

White Flowers from Creed


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Venetian Bergamot


----------



## pennyrog

CLEAN Warm Cotton


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme tresor


----------



## camalie

Marc Jacobs - Decadence


----------



## Wamgurl

Creed Love in White


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cocco bello by James Heeley


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Candy [emoji517]


----------



## camalie

Burberry Summer


----------



## ckrickett

Le Labo Baie Rose 26 today. Its a Chicago city exclusive, and my favorite Le Labo scent ever!


----------



## Hamza082

*Little Things Noir*


----------



## taniherd

Alien eau extraordinare


----------



## pennyrog

Louis Vuitton Mille Feux


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## jen_sparro

Prada Candy


----------



## camalie

Bath and Body Works body spray in Amber Blush. Always get compliments on this one!


----------



## taniherd

Angel Eau Sucree


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## barbinashland

Chanel #5


----------



## fendifemale

Tory Burch- Love Relentlessly


----------



## sanmi

Dior Jadore


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Prada Candy [emoji171]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La Vie


----------



## perlefine

Fcuk Friction smells like pineapples


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance [emoji4]


----------



## okdot

Coach New York EDP  I just got it; It's different from my usual perfumes but I really love this smell


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## camalie

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## BabyFace

Byredo!!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Chloé Eau de Parfum


----------



## cupcakegirl

D&G light blue


----------



## versible

Still by J.Lo


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## missboss123

Escada turquoise summer.


----------



## ckrickett

Gucci Bloom


----------



## camalie

Lavanila Pure Vanilla


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Eau Intense


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel No19 Poudre

Today Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka edp


----------



## Sandi.el

YSL- manifesto


----------



## camalie

Versace - Bright Crystal


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## luckybunny

taniherd said:


> D&G Light Blue Eau Intense



what bag is that in your profile pic? i love it!


----------



## pennyrog

CLEAN Rain


----------



## Infinity8

Loukhoum eau de parfum by Keiko Mecheri


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart - Night Jewel.


----------



## uhpharm01

fendifemale said:


> TF- Venetian Bergamot


That's is one of my favorites.


----------



## uhpharm01

Florasun said:


> Yesterday Chanel Beige.
> Today, taking a walk on the wild side with Fougere Bengale.


Love love Beige.


----------



## fendifemale

uhpharm01 said:


> That's is one of my favorites.


Slept on but I love it.♡


----------



## fendifemale

Van Cleef et Arpels- Un Air de First


----------



## camalie

E&J - Nirvana Bourbon. 
Always come back to this one!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## taniherd

luckybunny said:


> what bag is that in your profile pic? i love it!



Thank you! Louis Vuitton Epi Speedy 30 in Fawn color


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel beige


----------



## tulipfield

Nicolai Rose Royale EDT... smells like my grandma's bathroom, in a good way.  =)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Victoria's Secret Bombshell.


----------



## apurselover

Yves Saint Laurent Mon Paris


----------



## taniherd

Aquolina Pink Sugar Sensual


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka again today. I've been loving this scent recently.


----------



## camalie

DKNY - Be Delicious


----------



## Sandi.el

YSL- black opium


----------



## ckrickett

Guerlain, Mon Guerlain


----------



## ckrickett

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lolita Lempicka again today. I've been loving this scent recently.


Im a huge fan of that one


----------



## sanmi

Trésor Midnight Rose Eau De Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Body


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Pmrbfay

Jo Loves "Pomelo" by Jo Malone


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit


----------



## Sandi.el

Gucci bamboo


----------



## camalie

Tory Burch - Love Relentlessly


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## camalie

Tokyomilk Dark - Everything & Nothing


----------



## fendifemale

Trish McEvoy- No6 Mandarin & Ginger Lily


----------



## taniherd

Abercrombie & Fitch Fierce for Her


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel Misia


----------



## sanmi

Gucci guilty


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal (again >_<)


----------



## axxx26

Prada Candy Kiss


----------



## fendifemale

Tory Burch- Love Relentlessly


----------



## Esquared72

L'Occitane Terre de Lumiere


----------



## carterazo

Sofia by Sofia Vergara


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## taniherd

Viktor & Rolf Bonbon


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## sanmi

Salvatore Ferragamo Signorina EDP.


----------



## camalie

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Konicek007




----------



## Konicek007

Victor Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## jen_sparro

Christian Dior Miss Dior Cherie (my precious last pre-new formulation bottle)


----------



## sanmi

Salvatore Ferragamo Signorina EDP.


----------



## carterazo

fendifemale said:


> Van Cleef et Arpels- Un Air de First


How do you like it? Is it a lighter version of First?


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

i hve used the same perfume for years....Beautiful by Estee Lauder
it lasts so long and smells divine!!


----------



## Zsazsab33

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chopard Wish


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## camalie

YSL Black Opium


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No.5 Eau De Toilette Spray


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## MJDaisy

jo malone wood sage and seasalt. my first jo malone fragrance but definitely not my last.


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## Good Friday

light blue


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## taniherd

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## carterazo

Coach Poppy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## becca7401

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle (EDP) - but I'm worried at 25, I'm getting a little old for this perfume - it's a very young smell!


----------



## sanmi

VS Heavenly Eau de Parfum


----------



## camalie

Burberry Summer


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She  (it was surprisingly cool today)


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance Eau De Toilette Spray


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal (again>_<)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## ckrickett

Galimard Fueilles & Fleuers D'Oranger


----------



## taniherd

Armani Code for women


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## StefaniJoy

Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Illuminum - White Gardenia Petals


----------



## coniglietta

Marc Jacobs Oh, Lola


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## sanmi

Chloe _Love Story_


----------



## camalie

KVD - Sinner


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## roses5682

Chloe


----------



## hanyhoney9

Coach New York


----------



## anncatd

I just picked up Burberry Brit Sheer! Love it!


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart Night Jewel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## camalie

E&J - Nirvana White


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## taniherd

Missoni Eau de Parfum


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Black Opium


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci Flora


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming


----------



## Shelbyrana

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess. My signature summer scent.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## Shelbyrana

Don't judge but I'm wearing a Britney perfume today. It is so good for daytime!





"Addictive blood orange dances with succulent red apple and delicious mango nectar for a burst of lush sweetness at the top.

At the center, violet blossom flirts with a gorgeous bouquet of orange blossom and magnolia to create floral femininity.

The fragrance ends with applause thanks to a sensual blend of raspberry wood, golden amber and velvet musk."


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel Muse


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Givenchy Very Iressitable


----------



## ckrickett

Do Son from Diptyque


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Body


----------



## ckrickett

Jo Malone Cologne Intense, Angelica Tuberose


----------



## camalie

Yves De Sistelle - Only Me Passion


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## HandbagDiva354

FlowerBomb


----------



## Shelbyrana

Bronze Goddess again!


----------



## lenie

Elizabeth and James French Grey- its brand new and a beautiful fresh floral


----------



## fendifemale

carterazo said:


> How do you like it? Is it a lighter version of First?


It is. I like it. I can't bear wearing First during Texas summer but I love it in winter. This one I can wear without being offensive and making myself sick.


----------



## fendifemale

For the past week I have been enjoying Aloette Dry Body Oil gel (Perfectly Peony).
Today a sample of Tory Burch Bel Azur. Not a fan!


----------



## carterazo

fendifemale said:


> It is. I like it. I can't bear wearing First during Texas summer but I love it in winter. This one I can wear without being offensive and making myself sick.


Thanks!  I was gifted  First when I lived in a tropical country - about 20 years ago. It was beautiful on me. I bought it again about two years ago, but I think the formula changed. I can barely tolerate it now. [emoji53] 

I will try this version. Hopefully it'll be better.


----------



## sanmi

Perfume OMNIA CRYSTALINE Bvlgari


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Parisienne L'Essentiel


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle - Lancôme


----------



## coniglietta

L'eau par kenzo


----------



## ckrickett

Savoy Steam EdP from Penhaligons


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Givenchy Very Irresistible eau de parfum


----------



## cupcakegirl

jo malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## Freckles1

Bond - Madison Avenue


----------



## fendifemale

carterazo said:


> Thanks!  I was gifted  First when I lived in a tropical country - about 20 years ago. It was beautiful on me. I bought it again about two years ago, but I think the formula changed. I can barely tolerate it now. [emoji53]
> 
> I will try this version. Hopefully it'll be better.


I hope it works. Happy shopping.


----------



## fendifemale

Elizabeth Arden- Arden Beauty


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf BonBon


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Soleil Blanc


----------



## sanmi

_Valentino Valentina_


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

The new Tom Ford: Oud Minerale.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love4MK

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler - Angel Muse


----------



## VivaLaBeauty

Dior - J'adore


----------



## taniherd

Dolce & Gabbana Pour Femme Intense


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## Infinity8

Nest Indigo


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## camalie

Tokyomilk Dark - Everything & Nothing


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## venusdoom

Jo Malone - Peony and Blush Suede
(one of my all time faves!)


----------



## camalie

KVD - Saint


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## 19flowers

Louis Vuitton Apogee


----------



## sanmi

Jadore by DIOR


----------



## GrRoxy

Mugler Aura


----------



## taniherd

Angel Etoile des Reves


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses [emoji257]


----------



## Love Of My Life

F. Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## BarbaraKE

Prada 'Candy' EDP


----------



## missek

Replica Beachwalk


----------



## taniherd

Cartier La Panthere


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Infinity8

Creed Acqua Fiorentina


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Flora Glamorous Magnolia


----------



## Livia1

No perfume for me today [emoji33] Just the de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil and it smells so good!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> No perfume for me today [emoji33] Just the de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil and it smells so good!



And if you think de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil smells good, try Leonor Greyl.. heavenly!!


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> And if you think de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil smells good, try Leonor Greyl.. heavenly!!



And I don't even usually like fragrant body/hair products because I prefer just my perfume for that but this is so lovely and still quite subtle. It smells of summer, wildflowers and the ocean which is perfect since we are currently at our summerhouse [emoji295]️ [emoji263][emoji305]

I will try and catch a sniff of the Leonor Greyl if I get the chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> And I don't even usually like fragrant body/hair products because I prefer just my perfume for that but this is so lovely and still quite subtle. It smells of summer, wildflowers and the ocean which is perfect since we are currently at our summerhouse [emoji295]️ [emoji263][emoji305]
> 
> I will try and catch a sniff of the Leonor Greyl if I get the chance



Huile de Magnolia.. you might like this scent...


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> Huile de Magnolia.. you might like this scent...



Oh, I do so love the scent of magnolias   You have my attention


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> Oh, I do so love the scent of magnolias   You have my attention



I'm a big fan of Leonor Greyl products for the hair as well as the body. The bottle is 3.2 ozs & lasts a long time
& is very hydrating to the skin..
This is a lovely scent, your skin looks & feels glorious & it is priced a little less than the de Mamiel


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> I'm a big fan of Leonor Greyl products for the hair as well as the body. The bottle is 3.2 ozs & lasts a long time
> & is very hydrating to the skin..
> This is a lovely scent, your skin looks & feels glorious & it is priced a little less than the de Mamiel



Just had a look at the ingredients and the first three ingredients are castor oil, aqua and Propylene Glycol plus it contains perfume, so I'm not sure it's something I'm willing to break my "no-scent" rule for 
I'll still have a sniff though when I get the chance


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Bitten

Maison Francis Kurkdjian - Pluriel feminine


----------



## jen_sparro

Christian Dior- J'adore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle - Lancôme


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Body


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## missbellamama

Jo Malone ~ Myrrh and Tonka


----------



## carterazo

Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## sanmi

VS love is Heavenly


----------



## taniherd

Armani Si Intense


----------



## uhpharm01

Bitten said:


> Maison Francis Kurkdjian - Pluriel feminine


That smells amazing.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Konicek007

Armani She


----------



## valeriansin

Lanvin Eclat d'arpege


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## Infinity8

Parfums de Marly Delina


----------



## Sferics

LV Mille Feux.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## carterazo

Still wearing Armani Acqua di Gioia - I'm really enjoying this fragrance.


----------



## jess236

Guerlain L'Heure Bleu


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch - Love Relentlessly


----------



## 777babs

I'm in love with miller harris this is my fav right now!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## lovebug702

Chanel COCO Mademoiselle


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## sanmi

J'adore Eau de Parfum


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Chanel Coco[emoji173]️


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## ehmashoes

Terre d'Hermes
It might be meant for men, but I rock it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme - La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Bitten

uhpharm01 said:


> That smells amazing.


It's phenomenal, isn't it? I only discovered it recently but I haven't worn anything else since


----------



## Cams

My first time using this Chanel I found it really fresh.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Valentino Acqua Floreale


----------



## uhpharm01

Bitten said:


> It's phenomenal, isn't it? I only discovered it recently but I haven't worn anything else since


Yes!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf - Bon Bon


----------



## Infinity8

Christian Dior Fève Délicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## carterazo

Cams said:


> View attachment 3800363
> 
> My first time using this Chanel I found it really fresh.


I love it! It's been one of my staples for many years. One squirt goes a long way. [emoji6] 

Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Armani Acqua di Gioia  (really enjoying this fragrance)


----------



## Rosie Posie

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## Cams

Today coco mademoiselle


----------



## jen_sparro

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## ClassicFab

Balenciaga B Intense mixed with a little Valentina Acqua Floreale


----------



## gatorpooh

Flowerbomb Precious Oil


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

F Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom


----------



## Sandi.el

Baccarat Rouge 540 - Maison Kurkdjian


----------



## carterazo

Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## taniherd

L'Eau de Chloe (bottle with the green bow)


----------



## taniherd

gatorpooh said:


> Flowerbomb Precious Oil



I love the bottle. I can't really tell if the perfume oil lasts longer on me though. 
Can you?


----------



## sanmi

Yesterday Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## denimcococabas

Atelier Cologne - Clementine California


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel No. 5. EDP


----------



## kobi0279

Lancome Miracle


----------



## gatorpooh

taniherd said:


> I love the bottle. I can't really tell if the perfume oil lasts longer on me though.
> Can you?


I don't think the oil lasts longer when worn alone, but it is a bit lighter than the perfume. At least on me. When I want a stronger scent with more staying power, I wear both.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler - Angel Muse


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

gatorpooh said:


> I don't think the oil lasts longer when worn alone, but it is a bit lighter than the perfume. At least on me. When I want a stronger scent with more staying power, I wear both.



Ah okay I'll try that next. Thanks.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## leachelsea

Jo Malone - Peony & Blush Suede


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb - received a sample of this and its good but I like my Bon Bon more.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novello Melograno


----------



## camalie

Tokyomilk Dark - Everything & Nothing


----------



## chicgirl616

Gabrielle by Chanel


----------



## sanmi

Yesterday: B by Balenciaga.


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5 today


----------



## lettuceshop

Angel By Thierry Mugler


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Chloé's Eau Florale


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## carterazo

Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## CallaBerry

Dior addict


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## sanmi

Victoria's Secret Bombshell.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Daisy EDT by Marc Jacobs


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## jen_sparro

Vera Wang Bouquet


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## carterazo

The last of my Chanel No 19.

This bottle lasted me about 13 years! Time for a new one. I wonder if the formula is different?


----------



## taniherd

Tommy Girl by Tommy Hilfiger [emoji5]


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tory Burch bel azur

Xxxoo PG


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler - Angel Muse


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## fsubabe

Byredo Rose Noir


----------



## taniherd

Mugler Over the Musk


----------



## carterazo

Armani She


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## ClassicFab

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## taniherd

Juliette Has A Gun Mad Madame


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas....one of my all time favorites.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Sandi.el

Lancôme Trésor Nuit


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## sanmi

yesterday: 

Envy Me for Women by Gucci


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco EDP


----------



## Freckles1

B9 Bond no. 9


----------



## jenjen1964

Aerin Lilac Path


----------



## fendifemale

Trish Mcevoy- No 6
+
Tiffany- Pure Tiffany


----------



## luckybunny

LV apogee


----------



## fendifemale

taniherd said:


> Dolce & Gabbana Pour Femme Intense


One of my faves!


----------



## taniherd

Miu Miu L'Eau Bleue


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## sanmi

Stella McCartney, STELLA.


----------



## ColdSteel

Yesterday: Balenciaga Florabotanica (It's like my date night perfume!)
Today: Pacifica Lilac


----------



## sanmi

Trésor In Love Eau de Parfum Spray


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Violet Blonde


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch - Love Relentlessly


----------



## venusdoom

Prada La Femme Intense


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## taniherd

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## fendifemale

Crabtree&Evelyn- Pear & Pink Magnolia


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## taniherd

Lush Lust


----------



## Freckles1

Gabrielle Chanel. So good! New!


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Beige.


----------



## taniherd

Freckles1 said:


> Gabrielle Chanel. So good! New!



I heard this was the newest. Is it comparable to any other Chanel scents? Long lasting?


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## raven_portland

parfum sacree (caron)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## sanmi

Chole Eau De Parfum


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Freckles1

taniherd said:


> I heard this was the newest. Is it comparable to any other Chanel scents? Long lasting?



Maybe a little like Mademoiselle? 
Very long lasting. I spray it I. My hair. Perfect


----------



## Sferics

Mille Feux Louis Vuitton


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lancôme _Magnifique_. I know it wasn't popular, and so was quickly discontinued...but I adore it, and it suits my skin chemistry


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## sanmi

Chanel. Chance


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Sferics

Lira Xerjoff


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chopard - Wish


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## sanmi

Gucci guilty


----------



## carterazo

Armani She several days in a row.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme tresor


----------



## najse22

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## fendifemale

VS- Enchanted Apple
Layered with:
Coach- Poppy Blossom


----------



## Wamgurl

Maison Francis Kurkdjian Silk Mood!! [emoji173]️[emoji93][emoji307]


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## PrincessD

Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle L'eau De Toilette


----------



## dangerouscurves

Giorgio Armani Sí


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Snowflakes & Cashmere
I'm ready to break out the cool weather scents.


----------



## carterazo

BBW Moonlight Path


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Parisienne L'Essentiel


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Me


----------



## sanmi

VS bombshell


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Dior Addict


----------



## chpwhy

Jo malone - English Pear


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## restricter

By Kilian - Rose Oud


----------



## Heidicour

Versace crystal noir.
I can't wait to smell Chanel new scent.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel. Gabrielle EDP


----------



## carterazo

Armani She


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tom Ford - Black Orchid. This is the second time this perfume has given me a headache. Will not wear anymore.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## taniherd

YSL Manifesto


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Shelbyrana

I just got this and it is SO GOOD
Plus the bottle is stunning!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancome La Vie est Belle


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## DiorT

Gucci bloom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## BgaHolic

Back to my fav, I just can't give it up no matter how hard I try...
Philosophy Amazing Grace Eu de parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Paris by Yves Saint Laurent Perfume.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## taniherd

The Scent of Peace Bond No. 9 New York


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## taniherd

DK Liquid Cashmere Black


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## carterazo

Coach Poppy


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait


----------



## jen_sparro

Intended on wearing something different but ended up with Versace Bright Crystal (again).


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## perlefine

Sol de Janeiro Brazilian Crush


----------



## taniherd

Armani Mania


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sandyhk

CK   Euphoria


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Karheart

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## Roregirl

F Malle Une Rose


----------



## taniherd

sanmi said:


> Chanel Chance



Me too [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## carterazo

Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## sanmi

Prada Candy


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## jen_sparro

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Nerolia Bianca


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## kellytheshopper

Dior Poison Girl...my new favorite!


----------



## Sandi.el

kellytheshopper said:


> Dior Poison Girl...my new favorite!



Just bought this last week! I love it too [emoji7]


----------



## Shelbyrana

My Burberry


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Coco noir


----------



## taniherd

JHAG Not a Perfume


----------



## Redheels

Mon guerlain


----------



## restricter

Tom Ford - F*********g Fabulous


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Vive


----------



## veyda

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## fendifemale

Alfred Sung- Bai


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bulgari Mon Jasmin Noir L'eau Exquise


----------



## Karheart

Derek Lam 10 Crosby - Drunk On Youth


----------



## carterazo

Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## camalie

Burberry Brit


----------



## KCinPhilly

Peony and Blush Suede - Jo Malone (Love, love, love this perfume)


----------



## donutsprinkles

My Burberry Black


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Cogmarks

carterazo said:


> The last of my Chanel No 19.
> 
> This bottle lasted me about 13 years! Time for a new one. I wonder if the formula is different?



The formula for no 19 is different. It does not have the strong oak mossy tang that the old fragrance has. If I could only have one fragrance to wear, it would be no 19, even in the current version.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

Gucci: Made to measure.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## najse22

Calvin Klein Obsession


----------



## carterazo

Cogmarks said:


> The formula for no 19 is different. It does not have the strong oak mossy tang that the old fragrance has. If I could only have one fragrance to wear, it would be no 19, even in the current version.


Hmmm, interesting. I must see how this will translate with my chemistry. Time swing by the chanel counter and test out the new formula. Hope I love it as much as the previous formula.
Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## sanmi

Jimmy choo perfume


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michael Kors by Michael Kors Eau de Parfum

Trying to use up my old forgotten fragrances [emoji41]


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Velvet Haze. Love the initial burst of coconut!


----------



## taniherd

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## camalie

E&J - Nirvana Bourbon


----------



## vanilla8898

Chanel chance


----------



## versible

L by Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## kellytheshopper

Kat Von D Saint


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Oud and Bergamot


----------



## sanmi

VS bombshell


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Shinymint

Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel no 5 eau premier is my everyday perfume. It's so easy to wear.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## camalie

Marc Jacobs decadence


----------



## Loft Lady

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Allure


----------



## taniherd

Narcisco


----------



## carterazo

Shinymint said:


> Chance Eau Tendre


One of my faves.


----------



## carterazo

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Taylor white diamond


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Frapin 1697


----------



## ClassicFab

English Laundry Notting Hill Femme


----------



## terebina786

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Amethyst


----------



## taniherd

Armani Si Intense


----------



## leachelsea

Chloe Eau de parfum


----------



## carterazo

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Factsoflifeblair

Chanel Allure EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme tresor


----------



## Karheart

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

La Vie Est Belle


----------



## fendifemale

VS Heavenly Shine


----------



## dribbelina

Frederic Malle Portrait of a lady


----------



## Shelbyrana

Clean Reserve


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir L'eau Exquise


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## sanmi

Coco mademoiselle by Chanel.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Shelbyrana

Nirvana Rose by Elizabeth and James. I LOVE.


----------



## camalie

Burberry Weekend


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## carterazo

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme tresor


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## sanmi

Viktor & Rolf perfume.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Jour d`Hermès EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Has anyone tried Hanae Mori Eau de toilette spray??

Do u like it?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait [emoji173]️


----------



## sanmi

Jimmy Choo L Eau EDT


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## taniherd

Classique Jean Paul Gaultier


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## sanmi

Gucci guilty


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ambra Nera Farmacia SS


----------



## jen_sparro

Yesterday- Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt

Today- Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Miu Miu L'eau Bleue


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## taniherd

YSL Manifesto


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP for the last few days and I'm loving it for cooler temperatures.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## si26

Chloe!


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Secret Wish


----------



## jenjen1964

Mon Paris


----------



## camalie

Burberry Brit


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## camalie

Burberry Weekend


----------



## taniherd

Armani Si Intense


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## sanmi

Estee lauder pleasures


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## wkim

Creed Spring Flower


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cupcakegirl

JM wood sage & sea salt


----------



## jess236

Creed Princess Oud


----------



## jen_sparro

Valentino Valentina Acqua Floreale


----------



## kitkatsunshine

J’adore


----------



## sanmi

Bright Crystal Eau de Toilette Duo VERSACE


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alien Eau Sublime


----------



## bagshopr

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## StefaniJoy

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily [emoji170]


----------



## lvchanellvr

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## taniherd

Moschino Fresh Couture


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday,  Chanel Cristalle. 
Today,  Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## sanmi

Anna sui dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## taniherd

Lady Gaga Fame


----------



## sanmi

LOVE,Chloé's Eau Florale


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Cams

Chanel Chance


----------



## theajover

Guess Girl by Guess


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## camalie

Burberry London


----------



## sanmi

Chanel madamoiselle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## taniherd

Kenzo Amour


----------



## carterazo

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Eau De Cologne


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540. My new “go to” perfume. [emoji173]️


----------



## Miner's wife

Chanel no. 5 Eau Premiere


----------



## sanmi

Coco noir


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## tulipfield

Burberry Touch for Women EDP and Hermes Twilly EDP


----------



## Cams

Chanel Christalle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancome La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Serge Lutens Louve


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Pawprints

jen_sparro said:


> Versace Bright Crystal


Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit oil. Kinda cloying at times, but still manages to stay in my rotation.


----------



## bagshopr

Louis Vuitton "Matiere Noir"


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## carterazo

I forgot! (And I missed not wearing any. Felt like I wasn't fully dressed. Ha!)


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## jen_sparro

Stella McCartney Stella Summer 2013 (I will be so sad when I finish this)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Yoshi1296

Diptyque Oud Palao


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Givenchy Very Irresistible Eau de Parfum


----------



## GAN

Mon Guerlain ! 
Very refreshing and the scent can last from morning till now


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## HandbagDiva354

V & R Flowerbomb


----------



## camalie

Burberry Weekend


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Koshka56tm

Chanel chance fresh


----------



## Koshka56tm

And joe Malone sea salt and wood sage


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## jen_sparro

Cacheral Scarlett


----------



## coconutsboston

SJP Lovely


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Karheart

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## PamK

Louis Vuitton Apogee


----------



## qtpik8

Bulgari Thé Rouge


----------



## Shelbyrana

Elizabeth & James Nirvana Rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alien Eau Sublime


----------



## JulieInJuly

J'adore Dior


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Cheryl_A13

Jo Malone - Star Magnolia


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## sanmi

yesterday: Valentino Valentina


----------



## cupcakegirl

E&J nirvana bourbon


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Visa by Piguet


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Sferics

Louis Vuitton Mille Feux


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Touch for Her


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michael Kors by Michael Kors


----------



## sanmi

Chanel No5


----------



## myangrqzmom

Chanel chance


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## taniherd

Angel Muse


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## carterazo

Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Scorpiio

Angel muse by Thierry mugler


----------



## camalie

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Eclat D’Arpege


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir L'eau Exquise


----------



## pcy

Byredo Blanche


----------



## tulipfield

Nicolai Rose Royale EDT


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## trontroy

Chanel No. 22 (from the Exclusifs collection)


----------



## Nessa60

D&S Durga Italian Citrus


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal (for the millionth time)


----------



## Karheart

Harajuku Lovers - Music


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## jess236

Guerlain L'Heure Bleu


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Chanel‘s Coromandel EDT


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Pia C

Philosophy’s Pure grace


----------



## Karheart

Derek Lam 10 Crosby Ellipsis


----------



## camalie

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Law

Loewe 001 EDP


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel Beige EDT.

.


----------



## taniherd

Missoni for women


----------



## Freckles1

New York Nights 
Bond no.9


----------



## sanmi

Yesterday Chanel Chance


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Serge Lutens Leuve


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## sanmi

_Eau de toilette Coco Mademoiselle_


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera  212 VIP


----------



## camalie

E&J Nirvana Black


----------



## sanmi

Hermes Jour d'Hermès


----------



## HandbagDiva354

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## serenluv202

Robert Piguet Fracas


----------



## Persimmoncat

1270 by Frapin (my Fall/Winter scent)


----------



## Persimmoncat

tatertot said:


> Bond Scent of Peace


I love this fragrance!


----------



## camalie

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

no perfume for me today, just the de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## Persimmoncat

Rizier by Comptoir sud Pacifique (discontinued)


----------



## camalie

United Colours of Benetton Hot


----------



## anntt

Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede


----------



## Miner's wife

Amor Amor by Cacharel


----------



## sanmi

Valentino Valentina


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tom Ford Noir


----------



## 19flowers

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday - Creed Millesime Imperial 
Today - B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Coco


----------



## jen_sparro

Stella Summer 2013


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Parfums Delrae - Amoureuse


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Sunkissed Skin


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## sanmi

Burberry London Woman Eau de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Shelbyrana

Wildfox


----------



## Pinkie*

Gucci rush


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Guilty


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La Nuit Tresor


----------



## camalie

Tokyomilk dark - tainted love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

Juliette has a Gun Mmmm


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme


----------



## jen_sparro

Tuesday- YSL Paris Rebel Collector 2014 EDP
Wednesday- Versace Bright Crystal
Today- YSL Black Opium


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## perlefine

Aerin Lauder Tangier Vanille


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## jen_sparro

Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novella Melograno


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang princess


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## camalie

Givenchy very irresistible


----------



## KayuuKathey

Calvin Klein CK ONE Summer


----------



## carterazo

CH VIP 212


----------



## fendifemale

Fendi- Fan di Extreme (RIP mama♡)


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## misstrine85

Paco Rabanne Olympéa


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## sanmi

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## alana171

Jo Malone English Oak and Redcurrent


----------



## StefaniJoy

Elie Saab


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin L'eau Exquise


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## jen_sparro

Yesterday- Paco Rabanne Lady Million
Today- Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## happy27

Diptyque philosykos


----------



## cupcakegirl

JM blackberry & bay


----------



## pennyrog

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Livia1

no perfume today, just de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Chanel - Coco[emoji173]️


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> Chanel no5 pure parfum



me too


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Cristalle EDP


----------



## wee drop o bush

Jo Malone, Peony and Blush Suede.


----------



## pukasonqo

gucci flora eau fraiche


----------



## Channelle5

Christian Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## pmburk

Acqua Di Parma


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Mellograno


----------



## misstrine85

Paco Rabanne Olympéa


----------



## cupcakegirl

JM wood sage & sea salt


----------



## hanyhoney9

Yesterday - Chloe Chloe 
Today - Coach New York


----------



## carterazo

CH VIP 212


----------



## fendifemale

Viva la Juicy


----------



## camalie

Alien


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & the body oil


----------



## pmburk

Barr-Co. original scent.


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## pennyrog

Ralph Lauren Ralph


----------



## camalie

E&J Nirvana White


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no 5 pure parfum


----------



## Livia1

a sample of chanel no.22 that I do not like!


----------



## mimicme

Aerin Jasmine!


----------



## camalie

Burberry Brit


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel Beige  EDT.  I need to buy another bottle of it but I'm scared that the EDP version of Beige will smell differently on me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## lenie

Tiffany


----------



## carterazo

Maja delicately scented perfumed body lotion - perfect warmth on a bitterly cold day.


----------



## camalie

YSL - Black Opium


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## jen_sparro

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## CleopatraSelene

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## camalie

Nina Ricci - Nina
Pulls very warm and cozy on me, great for fall and winter ❄️


----------



## Simplyput

Yesterday Hermes 

Today Marc Jacobs Decadance


----------



## jess236

Creed Royal Princess Oud


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## umlm

Hermes Merveille


----------



## pukasonqo

shalimar by guerlain


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Cogmarks

Chanel no 19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novello Melograno


----------



## Shelbyrana

Britney Spears Private Show


----------



## carterazo

The Body Shop White Musk


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Paris Rebel Collector


----------



## Shelbyrana

Wildfox


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no 5 pure parfum


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Me


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932 again


----------



## Shelbyrana

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Rose


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## feudingfaeries

Marc Jacobs dream


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## rachelburton17

Essential oil...rosemary (no perfume)


----------



## BagLady14

Channel Gabrielle


----------



## taniherd

YSL Belle D’Opium


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 1932


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## HandbagDiva354

V & R Flowerbomb


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Ange Muse


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait


----------



## HeatherZE

Chanel Jersey


----------



## HeatherZE

hotshot said:


> SMN Mellograno


One of my favourites!


----------



## deltalady

Dior Patchouli Imperial


----------



## Tall1Grl

hotshot said:


> Roja Dove Diaghilev


Wore it today!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Today I wore Joop which I picked up while in Germany


----------



## cupcakegirl

JM blackberry and bay


----------



## taniherd

GA Acqua di gioia


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors (Glam Jasmine)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors (Sexy Amber)


----------



## deltalady

Dior Patchouli Imperial


----------



## misstrine85

Paco Rabanne Olympéa


----------



## camalie

E&J Nirvana White


----------



## ChangeMe

Dior Addict


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Elsie87

By Kilian - In the city of sin


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

Nest Midnight Fleur


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

Kelly Caleche Hermes EDP


----------



## kkfiregirl

Dolce and Gabbana Intense


----------



## Shelbyrana

Wildfox


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no 5 pure parfum


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Bois De Iles


----------



## taniherd

Nest Moroccan Amber


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michael Kors by Michael Kors


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## wkim

Sublime - Jean Patou. I've been revisiting the classics lately!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## carterazo

Tresor in Love


----------



## dotty8

Guerlain - La Petite Robe Noir, Black Perfecto


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Bois de Iles


----------



## Hurrem1001

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## Lauren0404

Kim Kardashians Crystal Gardenia - lurve it


----------



## Pursegrrl

Moschino I love love. Changing from my usual Fracas!

Xxxoo PG


----------



## carterazo

CH 212 VIP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## dotty8

Tiffany & Co - EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley eau de soir


----------



## jen_sparro

Vera Wang Bouquet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## jenjen1964

Mon Paris


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## Livia1

no perfume today, just de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Bitten

dotty8 said:


> Tiffany & Co - EDP


Me too! I am absolutely loving it at the moment


----------



## Freckles1

Gabrielle Chanel


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## taniherd

Missoni


----------



## jen_sparro

Yesterday- Burberry Body
Today- Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Shelbyrana

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## jess236

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## andicandi3x12

Just Cavalli


----------



## lorihmatthews

Prada Femme


----------



## GhstDreamer

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## taniherd

D&G Pour Femme Intense


----------



## ColdSteel

Bath & Body Works Hello Beautiful


----------



## Jasminava

Tom Ford always


----------



## Pokahantos

Tory  Bursh


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no 5 pure parfum


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Lauren0404

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Rose


----------



## rumixa

Bvlgari Pour Femme


----------



## clu13

Bond No 9 New York Oud


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Un Jardin apres La Monsoon


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel - Coco


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait


----------



## Prufrock613

VC&A Lys Carmin


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## pjrufus

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle

Just purchased yesterday, the scent is still with me, love it!


----------



## jen_sparro

Yesterday- Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia (topped with Burberry Brit Sheer for a reception in the evening).
Today- Stella McCartney Stella Summer 2013


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## taniherd

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## pjhm

Twilly by Hermès


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk yester day and today. I'm really loving this soft musk during the cold season.


----------



## 19flowers

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## Esquared72

English Laundry Pour Femme


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## camalie

Got Gucci Guilty as a sample with my Sephora order today and I’m in love not sure why I’ve never tried it before!


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch-Jolie Fleur Rose


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Cogmarks

Vintage Chanel Coco; those of you who wore it in the 80’s know that it smells completely different now.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## Shelbyrana

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Hirisa

Etat Libre d'Orange "Like This"


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## 1lovechanel

Jo Malone - English Pear and Freesia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## andicandi3x12

KKW Crystal Gardenia. Surprisingly love this.


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Beige


----------



## carterazo

CH 212 VIP


----------



## jen_sparro

Yesterday- Paco Rabanne Lady Million
Today- Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## taniherd

LV Apogee


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Wamgurl

Carolina Herrera


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## taniherd

Paco Rabanne Lady Million


----------



## Deetadd

Burberry brit


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Fleur de Chine + Jasmine Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## andicandi3x12

CHANEL no.5


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Coco Madamemoiselle EDP


----------



## pennyrog

Pinrose - Merry Maker


----------



## taniherd

YSL Manifesto


----------



## carterazo

CH 212 VIP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Chance


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## fendifemale

Ed Hardy- Born Wild (throwback)


----------



## Esquared72

Alien - Thierry Mugler


----------



## Pplv

Jour d’Hermès Absolu been my favorite for as long as it’s been there


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## camalie

Gucci guilty intense


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Goloconda


----------



## LisaMarie70

Jimmy Choo ( original )


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Cristalle EDP


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just showered & showered myself with Leonor Greyl Magnolia oil


----------



## taniherd

Miu Miu


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## PrincessMe

Bond Chinatown


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## dotty8

Hermes - Eau des Merveilles


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Bitten

Tiffany


----------



## Tomsmom

Georgio Armani sun do goia (I can’t remember how to spell it)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## lvchanellvr

Jour D'Hermes


----------



## taniherd

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Pinkie*

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bois de Paradis by Parfums Delrae


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors-Sexy Amber


----------



## Hirisa

TF Champaca Absolute


----------



## carterazo

TBS  White Musk


----------



## KayuuKathey

Chanel no 19 mix w/ l'artisan parfumeur nuit de tubereuse


----------



## misstrine85

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle L’Eclat


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

CH 212 VIP


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior J'adore


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## betwixtnbetween

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia!


----------



## ReneeB

Poison by Christian Dior.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## tolliv

Byredo Velvet Haze


----------



## taniherd

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Tomsmom

Michael Kors 24k


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## taniherd

DKNY MyNy


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## KayuuKathey

Cute Blue by Mandarina Duck


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ChangeMe

Salvatore Ferragamo Signorina Misteriosa


----------



## March786

I’m testing the Louis Vuitton rose


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## Shelbyrana

Kittenish by Jessie James Decker


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Coco Chanel


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## taniherd

Cartier La Panthere


----------



## ninfita

Tom Ford Noir Pour Femme


----------



## missconvy

I just bought Coco Mademoiselle and I’m in love!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## bagdoll

Estee Lauder Sensuous


----------



## taniherd

JC Noir


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## pukasonqo

gucci bloom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## StefaniJoy

Madison Francis Kurkdjian Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## MahoganyQT

Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## MJDaisy

jo malone english pear and freesias. love this one.


----------



## perlefine

Calvin Klein Contradiction


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel [emoji56]


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## pmburk

Burberry Sport


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Coco Chanel edp


----------



## Law

Do son EDP by Diptyque ❤️


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## luxery baby

Rose Des Vents [emoji257]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## ittybitty

Hermes twilly


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## roseroyale

Narjesi by The Spirit of Dubai


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## bagshopr

Si by Armani


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## fendifemale

Armani Prive- Vert Malachite


----------



## dangerouscurves

Armani Sí. My favorite perfume at the moment. Smells like no other.


----------



## AoifeAS

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary


----------



## Idreaminpink

Viva La Juicy


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

CK Eternity [emoji173]️


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors-Sexy Amber


----------



## andicandi3x12

Kkw crystal gardenia oud layered with Tocca Brigitte


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## carterazo

Back to the bitter cold - Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## MJDaisy

jo malone orange blossom!


----------



## Shelbyrana

Kittenish by Jessie James Decker


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## fendifemale

Armani Prive- Malachite


----------



## [coco]

Chance by Chanel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## MarvelGirl

Jo Malone - Wood Sage and Sea Salt (perfume and body creme)


----------



## Diorlvlover

Prada Candy


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Paris Rebel Collector 2014


----------



## camalie

Mon Guerlain


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Qteepiec

Black Opium


----------



## pukasonqo

gucci bloom


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Atelier Vanille Insensee - received a  sample and it’s not bad.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Diorlvlover

Dior Addict


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prada Candy


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Versace Bright Crystal [emoji179]


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone English Oak and Hazelnut


----------



## jen_sparro

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Nerolia Bianca


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Mousson


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Voyages Moscow


----------



## Prufrock613

Byredo - Mojave Ghost


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Apogee

XXXOO PG


----------



## camalie

Mon Guerlain


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Elizabeth Arden White Tea


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## Diorlvlover

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel Coco Noir EDP


----------



## March786

Trying out the LV centre moi


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Rose


----------



## MarvelGirl

Chanel Mademoiselle (Body Oil, Body Creme and Powder)


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## camalie

Tory Burch - Love Relentlessly


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## uhpharm01

Hermes Twilly.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Mac Crème de nude


----------



## Mayfly285

MarvelGirl said:


> Chanel Mademoiselle (Body Oil, Body Creme and Powder)



Fabulous to layer a fragrance if you can; it lasts so much longer and smells divine!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Mayfly285 said:


> Fabulous to layer a fragrance if you can; it lasts so much longer and smells divine!



YES! I absolutely agree with this (as you can see)! I try to purchase at least the fragrance and the body creme of most of my fragrance choices because layering is so important to giving it a full-bodied scent.


----------



## Mayfly285

MarvelGirl said:


> YES! I absolutely agree with this (as you can see)! I try to purchase at least the fragrance and the body creme of most of my fragrance choices because layering is so important to giving it a full-bodied scent.



I agree! Even the matching deodorant will avoid a scent clash! [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone English Oak and Hazelnut


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Bleue


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## fendifemale

Fan di Fendi


----------



## SEWDimples

*L’OR de TORRENTE*


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## jess236

Chanel Coco Noir EDP.
I love the bottle, but the perfume is a little weak. I find that I have to reapply often.


----------



## uhpharm01

fendifemale said:


> Fan di Fendi


Love.


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Mayfly285

jess236 said:


> Chanel Coco Noir EDP.
> I love the bottle, but the perfume is a little weak. I find that I have to reapply often.



It’s my absolute favourite perfume, jess; I find that I struggle with No 5 lasting on me! I love the Coco Noir bottle too, but can’t tell when I’ve nearly run out until it’s too late!


----------



## Mayfly285

Livia1 said:


> Chanel no.19 EDP



This was my wedding day perfume - perfect for a summer wedding in an English country churchyard!


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford F**king Fabulous


----------



## jess236

Mayfly285 said:


> It’s my absolute favourite perfume, jess; I find that I struggle with No 5 lasting on me! I love the Coco Noir bottle too, but can’t tell when I’ve nearly run out until it’s too late!



Yes, it's lovely, but not very strong.  I found Chance Eau Tendre has great performance for me even though it is an EDT.
I was noticing the same thing with the Coco Noir bottle, lol. I realized I would have a hard time knowing how much I had left. The price paid for a beautiful bottle.


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## camalie

YSL - Mon Paris


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## SEWDimples

Dior Jadore EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Livia1

Mayfly285 said:


> This was my wedding day perfume - perfect for a summer wedding in an English country churchyard!



Great choice!


----------



## Miner's wife

Because It's You by Emporio Armani


----------



## taniherd

Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise


----------



## minx891

Dior Addict !


----------



## LilMissCutie

Le labo santal 33


----------



## perlefine

Nivea EdT


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## dotty8

Dior - Poison Girl


----------



## camalie

Prada Luna Rossa. Grabbed it from my samples not realizing it was cologne  
Still smells good on!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## carterazo

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco edp


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl Magnolia Oil


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## jen_sparro

Yesterday: Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia
Today: Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## coconutsboston

DKNY Nectar Love


----------



## carterazo

TBS  White Musk 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Grey Magnolia Oil


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## camalie

E&J Nirvana Bourbon


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

Rush (Gucci)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl Magnolia Oil


----------



## Freckles1

Queens 
Bond


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

YSL Rive Gauche 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## jen_sparro

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Bleue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no 5 pure parfum


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Rose


----------



## crytsalline

hypnotic poison dior


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl Magnolia oil


----------



## Doribelle

Louis Vuitton Dans la Peau


----------



## carterazo

TBS  White Musk


----------



## taniherd

D&G The One


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady w/body oil


----------



## Roregirl

Louis Vuitton Rose Des Vents


----------



## Chiichan

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## pennyrog

Ralph - Ralph Lauren


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## bLacK_cLoveR

Chloe (Chloe


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## s3raph1nas

Does Bath and Body Works count? Wearing A Thousand Wishes.


----------



## sanmi

My fav: Coco mademoiselle by Chanel..


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## taniherd

Mugler Les Exceptions Over The Musk


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy-Amazing Grace


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Blsck Opium edp


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## roses5682

Issey Miyake


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lenor Greyl magnolia oil


----------



## Seouled2018

Viktor and Rolf. Spice bomb


----------



## twinkie

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## camalie

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## jen_sparro

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## MahoganyQT

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## miss.winni3

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## Zzyzx

Bvlgari Eau Parfumée Au Thé Blanc


----------



## taniherd

Lady Gaga Fame


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## camalie

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## jen_sparro

Cacharel Scarlett


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## tsmtl

Creed aventus and I’m in loooove with it [emoji173]️


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy--Amazing Grace


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Pursegrrl

Creed silver mountain water 
Xxxoo PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl magnolia oil


----------



## bagdoll

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude


----------



## carterazo

Creed Imperial Millesime


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Blsck Opium edp


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frrederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Shelbyrana

Britney Spears - Private Show


----------



## taniherd

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Zzyzx

viktor rolf flowerbomb


----------



## jen_sparro

Valentino Valentina Acqua Floreale


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## camalie

La vie est belle. Pretty, but doesn’t last very long


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Moscow


----------



## Miner's wife

Dior Poison Girl (Love this scent, even though I am middle-aged, LOL)


----------



## perlefine

Tiffany & Co EdP


----------



## Luxlynx

Battito d ` Ali profumum roma.


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## WinSailor

Chanel Allure


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La Vie


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Body


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Miner's wife

Signorina Eleganza by Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## jen_sparro

Vera Wang Bouquet


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Bleue


----------



## ChangeMe

Chanel 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl magnolia Oil


----------



## Shelbyrana

Britney Spears Fantasy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## camalie

Burberry Brit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## taniherd

Moschino Pink Fresh Couture


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## BeautyloverOli

My bf in his business trip for a week already and I'm so missing him... decided to wear his Dior Sauvage  reminds me of him and I'm so happy...the feeling like I was hugging him just a moment ago


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## ivdw

Dior Addict


----------



## camalie

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## curiouspug

Jo Malone Red Roses


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Pacifica "Hawaiian Ruby Guava" 
Smells amazing, plus is natural, vegan and cruelty free!


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Verte


----------



## perlefine

Tiffany & Co


----------



## squiggy241

Riddle Oil Original


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Parisienne Rebel Collector 2014


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Wamgurl

Creed White Flowers


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## perlefine

Tom Ford Oud Wood


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Verte


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## perlefine

Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Bleue


----------



## taniherd

Narcisco Rodriguez Narcisco EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao EDP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Histoires de Parfums 1725. Bought for my husband but use it myself. Love the bergamot and citrus notes on the top and the sandalwood and amber in the basis. Unfortunately, the longevity is not very good


----------



## jen_sparro

Valentino Valentina Acqua Floreale


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## pennyrog

Commodity - Bergamot


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Verte


----------



## SilverMermaid

Origins Ginger Essence


----------



## carterazo

TBS  White Musk


----------



## Zzyzx

Hermes Jour D'Hermes Absolu


----------



## BeautyloverOli

Today I feel that spring is sooo close, so wanted just to remind myself how sweet it is  So, today I'm wearing Jimmy Choo


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt
XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## loves

tobacco vanille TF


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Bleue


----------



## LilMissCutie

Agent Provocateur fatale pink


----------



## Shelbyrana

Britney Spears private Show VIP


----------



## carterazo

B&BW  Moonlight Path


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy-Amazing Grace


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Miner's wife

Emozione by Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## camalie

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Rose


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday - Chanel No 5
Today - Aire Loewe


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Bleue


----------



## Wise24153

Hermes un jardin sur le toit


----------



## carterazo

Lancome  Tresor in Love


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady w/body oil


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Elsie87

Love - By Kilian


----------



## shadowplay

YSL Black Opium


----------



## squiggy241

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Serge Lutens’ Iris Silver Mist


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## mzedith

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## taniherd

Juliette Has A Gun Romantica


----------



## cartierhcclv

Burberry Brit


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Freckles1

Trisha Mcevoy Gold no.9


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Cuir Ottoman by Parfums d’Empire


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Verte


----------



## jen_sparro

Stella McCartney Stella Summer 2013


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Bleue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Wamgurl

Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## AlyceG

roses5682 said:


> Chanel Gabrielle



How do you find this lasts? I tried it on my skin and it seemed so faint after a few hours.

I'm wearing Chanel Allure today.


----------



## taniherd

TokyoMilk Dark Tainted Love No. 62


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl magnolia oil


----------



## camalie

Alien


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Flower Bloom. Got a sample of this and I like it


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Brit Rhythm for women


----------



## Karheart

Viva La Juicy Rose


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor& Rolf Flowerbomb Bloom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ambra Nera by Farmacia SS. Annunziata


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## blkbarbie310

Escada Fiesta Carioca


----------



## carterazo

Aire Loewe Sensual [emoji173]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## ladysarah

Penhaligons


----------



## taniherd

DK Cashmere Mist


----------



## jen_sparro

Yesterday: DKNY Be Delicious London

Today: Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Royal Muska by M.Micallef


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## taniherd

Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl  Huile de Magnolia


----------



## Dandy1986

Chloe - Love


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors-Sexy Amber


----------



## taniherd

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle Intense again 
I love this newer version.


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## jess236

Guerlain L'Heure Bleue


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle INTENSE


----------



## CaliCollector

Chanel Allure


----------



## taniherd

Commodity Book 
Meh [emoji53]


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## jen7xx

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell and Peony & Blush Suede


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Yoshi1296

Shalimar


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## carterazo

TBS  White Musk


----------



## camalie

Chloe


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal then YSL Black Opium (going out for dinner).


----------



## Karheart

Michael Kors Sexy Ruby


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## cadillacclaire

Mon Parfum by Paloma Picasso


----------



## taniherd

Valentino Valentina


----------



## pukasonqo

gucci bloom


----------



## fsubabe

Byredo Rose Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Bleue


----------



## LJChicago

Jo Malone Basil @ Neroli


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## celestialrose

Jo Malone nectarine blossom and honey! Love this one


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Verte


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Valentino Valentina 
Today: Moods by Krizia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel [emoji56]


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## Maxt

D&G Feminine


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Sud Pacifique Vanille Coco- got a sample and l really like this


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## dianagrace

Penhaligon's Gardenia


----------



## jess236

Mon Guerlain


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao EDP


----------



## jen_sparro

Last night: Prada Candy 

Today: Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## princesspig

Miss Dior


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## taniherd

Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## kbell

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Sexy Amber


----------



## perlefine

Boucheron Quatre


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Serge Lutens Rousse


----------



## Yoshi1296

Le Labo Vetiver 46


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suade


----------



## camalie

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## jen_sparro

My usual- Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## camalie

Burberry Brit


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Wisteria


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Bleue


----------



## fendifemale

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> Pacifica "Hawaiian Ruby Guava"
> Smells amazing, plus is natural, vegan and cruelty free!


Love this one and Malibu Lemon Drop.


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## Livia1

just de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil today


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## BPC

Clean Reserve Citron Fig.


----------



## camalie

Versace Eros


----------



## fendifemale

Armani Prive- Malachite Vert


----------



## taniherd

Bond No 9 The Scent of Peace


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## jess236

Cartier La Panthere EDP


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## thel

Chanel no 19 edp


----------



## loves

chanel l'eau no.5
time to store away my winter fragrances


----------



## mdcx

Altamir by Ted Lapidus.
It's a men's cologne but I love it.


----------



## perlefine

Tiffany & Co Signature EdP really like this it’s nice and fresh.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Konicek007

Dior Bouquet girl


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## jen_sparro

Stella McCartney Stella Summer 2013


----------



## loves

sel de vetiver by the different company


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Mousoon


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## Karheart

Indi by Katy Perry


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Doribelle

Givenchy Amirage


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## babysunshine

Chanel no.5 l'eau


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## jen_sparro

Yesterday: Burberry Brit Sheer

Today: Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## sabishka

7 Virtues - Vanilla Woods


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Verte


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Aelizardo

Ralph Lauren Blue.....Always been my fav.


----------



## jenjen1964

Pure Grace Nude Rose, new


----------



## serybrazil

Chanel Chance EAU Vive


----------



## Freckles1

Miss Dior 
Dior


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Apogee


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## taniherd

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## coconutsboston

Niven Morgen Blue


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel


----------



## taniherd

Hermès Twilly


----------



## ConnieKc

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle is [emoji173]️


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## StefaniJoy

Elie Saab [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

Lancome  Tresor in Love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Cotton


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Vive


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Wendyann7

La Vie Est Belle-Lancome


----------



## taniherd

Hermès Twilly again


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Sue Pacifique Vanille Apricot


----------



## BPC

Replica Flower Market - Forgot how much I loved it.


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## pquiles

Amber Oud by Kilian


----------



## StefaniJoy

Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt


----------



## Law

Chanel Coco edt


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch-Love Relentlessly


----------



## perlefine

Boucheron Quatre


----------



## 19flowers

Vuitton's newest - Le Jour Se Leve


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Livia1

just de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil today


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Sexy Amber


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Brit Rhythm


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl Magnolia Oil


----------



## Molly0

Lolita Lempicka’s So Sweet


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy-Amazing Grace


----------



## BgaHolic

Just bought Narcisco Rodriguez Fleur de musc for her.


----------



## camalie

Versace Eros


----------



## jen_sparro

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel  no 5 pure parfum


----------



## MidAtlantic

Burberry Classic layered w/ Tom Ford Soliel Blanc


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell. I didn't think it was a scent I'd like, but I LOVE it!


----------



## Law

Diptyque Do Son


----------



## Freckles1

ChinaTown
Bond


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Baby Touch


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La mousson


----------



## Sterntalerli

*HERMÈS Eau des Merveilles*


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Body


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Yoshi1296

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## camalie

E&J Nirvana White


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## StefaniJoy

Christian Dior Amber Nuit


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## carterazo

YSL Rive Gauche


----------



## camalie

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle - Lancôme


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Verte


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Doribelle

Gucci Bloom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary


----------



## Livia1

Diptyque Tam Dao EDP


----------



## StefaniJoy

Saint Laurent Black Opium EDP [emoji173]️


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## taniherd

Lush Lust


----------



## perlefine

Acca Kappa Muschio Bianco


----------



## camalie

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## Pinkie*

Chanel chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## maely

Twilly d'Hermes


----------



## camalie

E&J - Nirvana White


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## mistletoes26

Swanky said:


> Continued from previous thread




Chanel no 5


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme - La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch-Love Relentlessly


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Weekend shopper

White Diamonds


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Sexy Amber


----------



## Leo the Lion

Chanel Coco Noir ♥


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## jen_sparro

Today: YSL Black Opium

Yesterday: Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## Freckles1

Miss Dior 

Dior


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## Livia1

no perfume, just de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## taniherd

Hermès Twilly


----------



## luxery baby

LV-Le Jour Se Leve


----------



## Erum7860

Gucci Bloom


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## hannahlovesprada

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Law

Loewe woman 001


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## luxery baby

LV-Apogee


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No5


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl Magnolia Oil


----------



## lvchanellvr

Bond No. 9 New York Fling


----------



## luxery baby

LV-Rose Des Vents


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## 19flowers

LV Le Jour Se Leve


----------



## taniherd

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lancôme La Vie Est Belle



Have you smelled the Intense version?


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## umlm

Hermes- Les merveilles


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

taniherd said:


> Have you smelled the Intense version?



Hi Taniherd - no I haven’t... I should probably make a point of checking it out the next time I’m in the perfume section. I love La Vie Est Belle and find it’s already very intense so not sure if I would want anything more intense lol!

Today I’m wearing Chanel Coco [emoji7]


----------



## Orangeisthenewblack18

Byredo rose noir [emoji257]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Karheart

Nest - Black Tulip


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Verte


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## SandyC1981

2boys_jademommy said:


> Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


Me too!


----------



## fuel122909

https://www.sephora.com/product/res...en&gclid=CPGr8o6zt9oCFReYxQId038B7Q&gclsrc=ds

Clean Reserve Skin


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## StefaniJoy

CHANEL Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl Magnolia Oil


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait


----------



## taniherd

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Taniherd - no I haven’t... I should probably make a point of checking it out the next time I’m in the perfume section. I love La Vie Est Belle and find it’s already very intense so not sure if I would want anything more intense lol!
> 
> Today I’m wearing Chanel Coco [emoji7]



Hi 2boys! I agree original is quite intense but I’m intrigued by the intense version. Was reading the reviews on Fragrantica.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Law

Hermès- jour d’Hermès absolou


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & oil


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## princesspig

Mon Guerlain


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Sexy Amber


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## jen_sparro

Burberry Body


----------



## jenjen1964

Aerin Lilac Path


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Verte


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Molly0

La Nuit Tresor


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bois de Paradis by Parfums Delrae. Woody and spicie


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense [emoji173]️


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Vivejka

Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia. So in love with it!!! [emoji173]️


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## camalie

E&J Nirvana Black


----------



## Marinesp

Givenchy Live Irresistible


----------



## floodette

Chanel Allure Sensuelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Dextersmom

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Materielgrrl

Tiffany.  So surprised I would like it, so glad I took a wiff out of the sample page in the magazine.


----------



## Nicole1592

Gucci - rush! I love it


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La vie  est Belle Intense


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## taniherd

Vera Wang Lovestruck


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## camalie

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle by Lancôme


----------



## Cathers85

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Serifsana

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Mousson


----------



## absolutpink

Flowerbomb


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Jolie Fleur Verte


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## pukasonqo

guerlain, la petite robe noire


----------



## jess236

Roger and Galet Fleur de Figuier


----------



## taniherd

TokyoMilk Dark 62 Tainted love


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## jess236

Hermes Rose Ikebana EDT


----------



## taniherd

Tommy Girl


----------



## cap4life

Shalimar EDT under Chanel 22. Shalimar is too animalic for my tastes, the aldehydes in 22 cut down on this. This combo is for classy evenings only.


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## camalie

Mon Guerlain


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Shalimar Initial EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## jess236

JHAG Sunny Side Up


----------



## camalie

Flowerbomb


----------



## Miner's wife

Ralph Lauren Midnight Romance


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## lvmhgirl

Helmut Lang


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## camalie

E&J Nirvana Black


----------



## Houdhoud

Kenzo World


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Nectar


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## taniherd

Trish McEvoy Gold 9


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## perlefine

Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt


----------



## jess236

Narcisso Rodriguez Poudree EDP


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## taniherd

Angel Eau Sucree


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## jess236

Chanel Chance eau tendre


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## jess236

Guerlain L'Heure Blue


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Chanel Cristalle
Today: YSL Rive Gauche


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## jess236

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## missling

Bvlgari Eau Parfumée Au Thé Blanc


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## taniherd

Armani Si Intense


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## loves

borrowed his terre d'hermes


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## StefaniJoy

Givenchy Iris Harmonique


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## lotusfeet

Fresh Cannabis Santal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Alice's craze

Diptyque DO SON


----------



## blktauna

I found my bought in the mid 80's at John Wanamaker YSL Paris. smells exactly as I remembered it


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Sexy Amber


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel Muse by Mugler


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## StylishMD

F-Ing Fabulous, Tom Ford


----------



## kbell

Tom Ford - Fleur de portofino


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli doré


----------



## ClassicFab

Balenciaga B.


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my new Cartier Panthere perfume for Mothers Day ♥


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Law

Tom Ford - Santal Blush


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Law

Clean Reserve - Amber Saffron. A new fave on rotation


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## perlefine

Urban Outfitters Pistaschio Brulee


----------



## taniherd

Valentino Donna


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The Different Company - Sens et Bois


----------



## taniherd

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## mdcx

SJP Stash


----------



## pursycat

Flowerbomb


----------



## carterazo

Maja extreme moisture lightly scented


----------



## camalie

E&J Nirvana Bourbon


----------



## bobbie_ch63

Versace Bright Crystal Absolu


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel Chance


----------



## perpetualgirl

Loccitaine Pivoine


----------



## huskylady17

Roberto Cavalli Paradiso!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ClassicFab

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## jess236

Jo Malone Blackberry&Bay


----------



## Freckles1

Chinatown
Bond


----------



## Aelfaerie

Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge.


----------



## Livia1

just de Mamile Salvation Body Oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Freckles1

Madison Avenue 

Bond


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## taniherd

Kenzo Amour


----------



## jess236

Roger and Gallet Fleur de figuier


----------



## Livia1

Channel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## ClassicFab

Kate Spade Live Colorfully


----------



## annielull

Merry Maker by Pinrose


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme LaVie Intense


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## jess236

Narcisso Rodriguez Poudree


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: YSL Rive Gauche 
Today: TBS White Musk


----------



## Livia1

Chane no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## jess236

JHAG Sunny Side Up


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## taniherd

Viktor & Rolf Bonbon Spring Summer


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## bradyslove

Jimmy Choo - Cherry Blossom, my first try actually... I'm a loyal fan of J'Adore


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Sexy Amber


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: TBS White Musk 
Today: YSL Rive Gauche


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## MarvelGirl

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## taniherd

Versace Dylan Blue Femme


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## octopus17

CK One


----------



## Hobbsy

Hanae Mori


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## taniherd

JHAG Sunny Side Up


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady & body butter


----------



## pixiegeldof

Replica Flower Market


----------



## cdatgal

Chloe


----------



## taniherd

JHAG Not a Perfume


----------



## KassandraBrooks

Flowerbomb


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Lisiana Carter

Skinn


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil is all I need today


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## nikkich

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou1000


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Sexy Amber


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body butter


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## taniherd

YSL Manifesto


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## MarvelGirl

Jo Malone Lime Basil and Mandarin


----------



## mary beth mattis

chloe


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Shelbyrana

Estée Lauder bronze goddess


----------



## taniherd

Kilian Moonlight in Heaven


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la mousson


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hugo Boss *Femme*
I love this fragrance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## taniherd

Valentino Donna


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Moscou


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Monsoon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## JosLe

Chanel No.5


----------



## taniherd

TokyoMilk Tainted Love No. 62


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera VIP 212


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## coniglietta

L'Occitane en Provence Fleurs de Cerisier edt


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Bon Bon Viktor & Rolf


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Strep2031

V&R FlowerBomb


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Elixir Charnel


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle - Lancôme


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body butter


----------



## Zzyzx

Bvlgari Eau Parfumée au Thé Bleu


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel VENISE from the new Les Eaux collection [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme  La Nuit Tresor


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Anger Muse


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Gourmand Coqun


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch fleur verte


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR DIamond Water


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Venise


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera VIP 212


----------



## camalie

Mon Guerlain


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ClassicFab

Yesterday: Cartier Eau de Cartier
Today: Tocca Simone


----------



## squiggy241

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## clu13

Aerin waterlily sun


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Venise


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Oesel by Xerjoff


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl Magnolia Oil


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Brit Rhythm Women


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Monsoon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Monsoon


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Venise


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body butter


----------



## ultravisitor

hotshot said:


> Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body butter


I love those Frederic Malle body butters. Those are great.


----------



## styleofrose

Philosophy Amazing Grace. Got this last week and has been obsessed! Just wished that it'll be longer lasting


----------



## Zzyzx

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## jess236

Narciso Rodriguez EDP


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Byredo Pulp


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## jess236

Elizabeth & James Nirvana French Grey


----------



## ClassicFab

English Laundry Notting Hill for Women


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli doré


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors-Sexy Amber


----------



## jess236

Hermes Eau des Merveilles


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Venise


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## jess236

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Bon Bon Vicktor & Rolf


----------



## Sferics

StefaniJoy said:


> Chanel Venise




Oh, it is Paris - Venise, right? What is it like???

I wear Green, green, green...and green by Miller and Bertaux


----------



## miss miyu

Chloe Love Story Eau Sensuelle - a classy man-magnet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou1000


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## hephephippo

Lucky - Christian Dior


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## pjrufus

Elie Saab Resort Collection


----------



## Law

Tom Ford - Santal blush


----------



## StefaniJoy

Sferics said:


> Oh, it is Paris - Venise, right? What is it like???
> 
> I wear Green, green, green...and green by Miller and Bertaux



Hi! Yes, it’s Paris Venise. It’s a powdery floral. It’s more feminine than the other two. It’s light...lasts about 3 hours. It’s lovely!


----------



## Sferics

StefaniJoy said:


> Hi! Yes, it’s Paris Venise. It’s a powdery floral. It’s more feminine than the other two. It’s light...lasts about 3 hours. It’s lovely!


Thank you! I have to try it!


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## ClassicFab

Chloe EDP


----------



## hephephippo

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## jess236

Elizabeth Arden White Tea


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Paris Venise


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense (evening)


----------



## jess236

Guerlain L'Heure Bleu


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses - ever have a bottle of perfume you don’t like too much but feel you shouldn’t waste? Thats how I feel about Chloe Roses.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## Law

Loewe 001 woman


----------



## taniherd

Fresh Cannabis Santal


----------



## hephephippo

Hermes Un Jardin


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## hephephippo

Christian Dior - Cachemire


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Lutens Louve


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove- Diaghilev


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## jess236

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## taniherd

Missoni for women


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## wee drop o bush

Clarins Eau des Jardins. A fresh citrusy floral that is perfect for sunshine


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## hephephippo

Jo Malone English pear and Freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## jess236

Elizabeth and James Nirvana French Grey


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Paris Venise


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Tonka Imperiale


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Angelique Noire


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## APhiJill

Honey by Marc Jacobs


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## jess236

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Dlabauve

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## canto bight

Byredo Inflorescence


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## perlefine

Lancaster Summer Splash


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

YSL Black Opium Nuit Blanche - got a sample and I’m really liking it.


----------



## ultravisitor

Thankfully, this was gifted to me by an SA at Neiman Marcus. It's gorgeous, but it doesn't last very long...


----------



## canto bight

Maison Margiela Replica Music Festival


----------



## taniherd

A&F Fierce for Her


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## thebagqueen

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## taniherd

JHAG Not a Perfume


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## medemmama

Deet


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

medemmama said:


> Deet



Lol!

Chanel Coco


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## jess236

Elizabeth Arden White Tea


----------



## taniherd

Valentino Donna


----------



## pjrufus

Givenchy Dahlia Divin Le Nectar


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Meterorites Le Parfum


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Law

Tom Ford Santal Blush


----------



## Sara1980

Calvin Klein Euphoria


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Madison Ave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## hephephippo

Chanel No 19 EDP


----------



## carmen56

Elizabeth Arden Eau Fraiche - perfect for this hot and steamy weather as it's not too strong or cloying.


----------



## taniherd

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## ColdSteel

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## canto bight

Victor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## Dintjes

Estee Lauder - Beautiful


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Serva1

Love the black pepper and spicy aroma on my skin. Yes, it’s from the men’s line but I don’t care. So cold today and it keeps me warm [emoji3]


----------



## hephephippo

Chanel No. 5 EDP


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## hephephippo

None today - sun block scent instead


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Law

Chanel Coromandel [emoji177]


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Meterorites Le Parfum


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil is all I'm wearing today


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## hephephippo

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## denimcococabas

Etat Libre d’Orange - remarkable people


----------



## pjrufus

Estee Lauder Beautiful

Recently acquired vintage bottle from the 1990’s, nothing like it.


----------



## canto bight

Maison Margiela Replica -  Music Festival


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

Bond No. 9, Fire Island


----------



## carterazo

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## dotty8

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle - Lancome


----------



## BittyMonkey

Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 pure parfum


----------



## Ben Morgan

Hugo Boss.


----------



## hephephippo

Miss DIor  EDP


----------



## jess236

Tom Ford Eau de soleil blanc


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Hudson Yard


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## hephephippo

Christian Dior - Lucky


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Bon Bon Viktor & Rolf


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Law

Tom Ford Santal Blush (again!!)


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel no 5 eau premier. It is my everyday perfume.love the scent so much.


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes un jardin apres la mousson


----------



## chunky.monkey

Jimmy Choo, my favorite


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## hephephippo

Miss Dior EDP


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## Law

Diptyque Do Son


----------



## loves

annick goutal chevrefeuille


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## SandyC1981

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## hephephippo

Hermes - Jardin something something


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Freferic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Gremmygirl

Gypsy Water


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Luv n bags

Chanel Allure


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## taniherd

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck [emoji5]


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme LaVie Intense


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Madison Avenue


----------



## canto bight

Commodity Gin


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Proximus

Jo Malone Tropical Cherimoya


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Erum7860

Gucci Blooms


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hermessance Brin de Reglisse


----------



## pjrufus

Elie Saab Resort Collection


----------



## sephyrah

Love in White by Creed. Clean & feminine.


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Madison Avenue


----------



## canto bight

Maison Margiela Replica At the Barber's


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Chinatown


----------



## jess236

Commodity Bergamot


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

I put on some Guerlain Double Vanille before bed last night and am still smelling traces of it now. I layered it with Tocca Simone so I'm a little bit beach and a little bit bakery.


----------



## taniherd

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain - Rose Nacrée du Désert


----------



## taniherd

Lush Inhale


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Erum7860

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel's new Paris-Deauville - love it!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Parfum D’Empire - Yuzu Fou


----------



## jess236

Narciso Rodriguez Poudree


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Chance


----------



## Molly0

Miu Miu


----------



## Serva1

Feeling girly today and wearing this


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## canto bight

Mugler Alien Flora Futura


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## canto bight

Tory Burch Bel Azur


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Sferics

Mugler Cologne...as it was this hot:


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## nikkisharif

Thierry Mugler Angel EDP


----------



## jess236

Commodity Bergamot


----------



## Freckles1

Bond Spring Fling


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## luxery baby

LV- Rose Des Vents  [emoji257]


----------



## fullgrain_maven

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## shyra clifford

Princesse Marina de Bourbon


----------



## crazyshopper7

Alien by Theirry Mugler


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## StefaniJoy

Le Labo Noir 29


----------



## dotty8

Miu miu _L'Eau Rosée


_


----------



## Law

Tom Ford - Santal Blush. Again


----------



## Esquared72

MM Replica Lazy Sunday Morning


----------



## jess236

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## canto bight

Kat Von D Sinner


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## bagdoll

Jean Paul Gaultier "Classique"


----------



## SandyC1981

Tory Burch Fleur Bleue


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## restricter

Cool Water Sea Rose


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel


----------



## StefaniJoy

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## taniherd

Chanel No. 5 L’Eau


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## DaBish

Viktor and rolf Bon Bon ( my favorite)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## SandyC1981

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## hephephippo

Miss Dior


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## jess236

La Nuit Tresor EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## hephephippo

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Doribelle

Gucci Bloom


----------



## perlefine

Victoria’s Secret Angels Gold


----------



## taniherd

VS Bombshell


----------



## LPR200

Miss Dior


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## SandyC1981

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Law

Tom Ford - Soleil Blanc [emoji295]️


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Molly0

Absolutely Blooming!


----------



## styleofrose

YSL Black Opium Nuit Blanche


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## StefaniJoy

Le Labo The Noir 29


----------



## taniherd

Paris-Deauville Chanel


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré again


----------



## bagdoll

Estee Lauder  Youth Dew


----------



## dotty8

Umm, I guess I'll pick something from the perfume samples I've received with my recent beauty purchases   (I guess the SAs have noticed that I prefer Chanel and Dior, hehe)


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## SandyC1981

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Livia1

De Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## SandyC1981

Clean Rain


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## wee drop o bush

hotshot said:


> Freferic Malle Portrait of a Lady



I [emoji813] this fragrance, I call it my ‘Bringing out the Big Guns’ perfume 
Today I’m wearing Jo Malone, Pomegranate Noir.


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Central Park West


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## perlefine

Lancome Summer Splash


----------



## taniherd

Chanel No.5 L’Eau


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## loves

An old favourite, CD's Dune.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## ClassicFab

Mixed Vera Wang Princess with Kate Spade Live Colorfully...I think I like this mix


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## OneMoreDay

This beauty. Maison Lancôme Pre-reformulation Oud Bouquet. It was a blind buy and my first Oud and I'm really happy with it. Smoky praline and Oud goodness mixed with vanilla and syrupy rose.


----------



## fendifemale

Escada- Especially Escada Delicate Notes


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## regeens

Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain- La Petite Robe Noire


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## ScottyGal

Jo Malone - Red Roses


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## StefaniJoy

Le Labo Ylang 49


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## SandyC1981

Clean Rain


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium Floral Shock


----------



## pjrufus

Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

YSL Black Opium Nuit Blanche


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## StefaniJoy

Le Labo Ylang 49


----------



## jess236

Chanel Chance EDP


----------



## jess236

OneMoreDay said:


> This beauty. Maison Lancôme Pre-reformulation Oud Bouquet. It was a blind buy and my first Oud and I'm really happy with it. Smoky praline and Oud goodness mixed with vanilla and syrupy rose.
> 
> View attachment 4160024


This one is amazing  It is on my wishlist.


----------



## taniherd

TokyoMilk Dark Tainted Love 62


----------



## Serva1

Hermès Santal Massoia


----------



## OneMoreDay

jess236 said:


> This one is amazing  It is on my wishlist.


It's lovely. Stays around for days, too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novello Melograno


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## SandyC1981

Clean Rain


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## taniherd

Hermès Twilly


----------



## jess236

Cartier Panthere EDP


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Maison Margiela Replica Beach Walk.


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday-Chanel Chance Eau Tendre
Today- Diana Vreeland Simply Divine YUM!


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## purses-addictus

Jo Malone - Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dream


----------



## jen_sparro

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## camalie

YSL - Mon Paris
Always brings me back to my wedding day


----------



## StefaniJoy

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## taniherd

Good Girl Carolina Herrera


----------



## jess236

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## ScottyGal

Jo Malone - Red Roses


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Blue Escapade


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Tinn3rz

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## camalie

Elizabeth & James - Nirvana Black


----------



## carterazo

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novella Melograno


----------



## SandyC1981

Chanel Chance


----------



## jess236

Eric Buterbaugh  Kingston Osmanthus


----------



## camalie

Mon Guerlain


----------



## perlefine

Mancera Coco Vanille


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Un coeur en Mai - MDCI


----------



## taniherd

Paris-Venise Chanel


----------



## tulipfield

My Burberry Black pure perfume


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo- Flash


----------



## Livia1

de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dream


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just love Gucci Guilty!  (Wear it often)


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## wee drop o bush

DKNY Women Ltd Ed: Fall. 
I’m not sure which one, it was a gift from my Dad.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## SandyC1981

Coach Poppy Blossom


----------



## StefaniJoy

Le Labo Rose 31. Becoming my new favorite [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La Nuit Tresor


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## loves

got a sample of mon paris.


----------



## camalie

La vie est belle


----------



## taniherd

Gucci Guilty


----------



## peachclementine

Jo Malone


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hermessense Brin Regliss


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## camalie

Burberry Weekend


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## pquiles

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Frederic Malle - Iris Poudre


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle - Lancôme


----------



## perlefine

Montale Vanilla Cake, just a sample considering buying this for autumn/winter.


----------



## carterazo

For a few days straight I wore Chanel Cristalle. 
Today I went with Loewe Aire Sensual.


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dream


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Black Opium


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## doni

Eau de Givenchy.
This is a re-edition of a perfume from the 80s. I wore it as a teenager and for years after that until it was discontinued. For a while, you could only get the reedition is very few selected stores (they have done this for a number of old Givenchy perfumes) and I am SO happy I can now get it online. It is that rare thing, a fresh citric eau de cologne with tons of personality. Have never tried a perfume that reminded me of this, and I looked hard. I just hope they don't stop making it again, so giving it as much publicity as I can


----------



## SandyC1981

Michael Kors Glam Jasmine


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La Nuit Tresor


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## Sara1980

Dolce Gabana Light Blue


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hermès Kelly Caleche


----------



## kkfiregirl

Atelier vanille intense


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Mayfly285

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## SandyC1981

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermes twilly


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angle Muse Mugler


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bal a Versailles


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel Allure Parfum


----------



## MahoganyQT

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Juilletdix

Molecule 01


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Farfelue63

Pierre Guillaume / Parfumerie Générale Intriguant Patchouli


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel No.5 Parfum


----------



## perlefine

Uermi Do Washi


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Nectar


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin éclat d’Arpege


----------



## Livia1

Hermed Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## taniherd

Chanel No. 5 L’Eau


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MDCI Parfums - Enlevement au Serail


----------



## carterazo

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia the first few days of the week. Yesterday and today I'm back to Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## StefaniJoy

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Noire Epice - FMalle


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La Nuit Tresor


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## taniherd

Kenzo Amour


----------



## Tomsmom

Gio by Giorgio Armani. Discontinued but scored some on eBay.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## morinakol

Coco Mademoiselle, Chanel


----------



## ScottyGal

Ghost - Ghost


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Freckles1

Bond
Govenors Island


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Portrait of a lady - FMalle


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## taniherd

Estée Lauder Sensuous Nude


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## ScottyGal

Ghost - Ghost


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotique Poison


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Rose Nacre


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Venise


----------



## StefaniJoy

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## ScottyGal

Ghost - Ghost


----------



## JessicaAlice

Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue


----------



## floodette

bottega veneta the knot


----------



## taniherd

Angel Etoil  des Reves


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Heeley - Cardinal


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Paris-Deauville


----------



## peachylv

Fragonard Fleur d’oranger


----------



## camalie

Burberry Weekend


----------



## Tinn3rz

H Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## CleopatraSelene

Creed - Virgin Island Water


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Bon Bon Viktor & Rolf


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## taniherd

Katy Perry Killer Queen [emoji5]


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la mousson


----------



## Tippie

Chloe Love


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Micaleff - Royal Musca


----------



## camalie

Trying a sample of Calvin Klein Woman. It’s a very unusual woody/soapy scent on my skin. I haven’t decided if I like it yet.


----------



## taniherd

Adam Levine for Women  [emoji5]


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Creed - Spring Flower


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## jess236

Chloe Nomade EDP
A nice pleasant light fruity floral chypre. I think it's better than average, but I don't love it.


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford F**king Fabulous


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## carterazo

Vintage Madame Rochas the last few days.


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Mousson


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence  body lotion


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Extreme


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## bellarusa

Strange Invisible Perfume - Epic Gardenia


----------



## Powrfemme

Kat Von D Sinner


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## taniherd

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Noir


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Love Relentlessly Tory Burch


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Sallyscience

Narciso Rodriguez "For Her"

I looooove this perfume.  I keep sniffing myself like a weirdo whenever I wear it.


----------



## pjrufus

Prada La Femme Intense


----------



## Freckles1

Bond 
Chinatown


----------



## camalie

Vera Wang Princess. My husband goes crazy over this one


----------



## puticat

Chanel chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco EDP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

M.Micaleff Royal Muska


----------



## bellarusa

Kai


----------



## fendifemale

Dyptique- Do Son


----------



## fendifemale

uhpharm01 said:


> Love.


It was a bottle my brother and I bought for my mom. She passed last Oct. So Ive been wearing off and on in memory of her.


----------



## uhpharm01

fendifemale said:


> It was a bottle my brother and I bought for my mom. She passed last Oct. So Ive been wearing off and on in memory of her.


sorry hear about that your mother passed, I’m glad remains you of your mother.


----------



## taniherd

Missoni for Women


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina body cream


----------



## carterazo

fendifemale said:


> It was a bottle my brother and I bought for my mom. She passed last Oct. So Ive been wearing off and on in memory of her.


Sorry to hear about your mom. ((Hugs))


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## ScottyGal

Ghost - Ghost


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hugo Boss _Femme_


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Freckles1

Bond

Govenors Island


----------



## fendifemale

carterazo said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom. ((Hugs))


Thanks Carterazo !


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Violet Blonde


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison - I received a deluxe sample of this and I love it!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel Allure Parfum


----------



## BPC

Clean Reserve Citron Fig


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone - Velvet Rose and Oud


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## taniherd

Hanae Mori


----------



## jess236

Tocca Stella


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## Casteleyn Nancy

hotshot said:


> Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## jess236

Narcisso Poudree EDP


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## camalie

Burberry Brit


----------



## Livia1

No perfume today, just de Mamiel Salvation Body Oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Oat & Cornflower


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Tinn3rz

H Kelly Caleche


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Freckles1

Dior
Miss Dior


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

FMalle - Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Gremmygirl

Le Labo Vanilla 44


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet


----------



## GAN

Flowerbomb by Victor & Rolf


----------



## taniherd

Chanel No. 5 L’Eau


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## wee drop o bush

No Malone _Pomegranate Noir_


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia 
Today: Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo - Poivre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La Nuit Tresor


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Allure Sensuelle  from a sample vial. I'm really liking it for cool days.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Noire Epices Frederic Malle


----------



## StefaniJoy

Christian Dior Fève Délicieuse


----------



## mkn_z

Dior Joy


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hermessense Ambre Narguile


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## carterazo

Tonight it's Carolina Herrera body cream for date night. I just love this perfume.


----------



## Livia1

no perfume today, just de Mamiel salvation Body Oil


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## perlefine

Uermi Do Washi


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Blue Escapade 24


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses - I’m not overly fond of this perfume but it was a gift.


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloe Edp. (The original)

It's my all time favorite - I've worn it since it was released in 2008.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Shoppinmel

Hermes L'Ambre des Merveilles


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior Mitzah


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La Vie Intense


----------



## Livia1

Hermes no.19 pure perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Cate14

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Me


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl Magnolia oil


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet


----------



## pquiles

Elizabeth and James Nirvana Black for her and Bourbon on top.


----------



## pursejunkie99

Juicy Couture


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 pure perfume


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Enlevement eau Serail by MDCI


----------



## scrpo83

Be Delicious Fresh Blossom DKNY


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## najse22

Mancera Red Tobacco


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Brit Rhythm


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDT


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## taniherd

Angel Muse


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## pukasonqo

gucci bloom


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## StefaniJoy

Le Labo Baie Rose


----------



## wee drop o bush

Jo Malone _Myrrh and Tonka_


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hermessence Poivre Samarkande


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bal au Versailles by Jean Desprez


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## taniherd

Estée Lauder Sensuous Nude


----------



## Lilybarb

Wore Estee Lauder White Linen.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina perfumed body cream


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 pure perfume


----------



## perlefine

Clean Skin


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## fendifemale

Alfred Sung- Bai


----------



## fendifemale

Alfred Sung- Bai


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Neroli Doré


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel Muse - Mugler


----------



## carterazo

Rochas- Madame Rochas


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Velvet Rose & Oud


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Blue Escapade 24


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Bon Bon Viktor & Rolf


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Interlude Man


----------



## taniherd

LV Apogee


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Chanel Chance Eau Tendre
Today: Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## camalie

Nirvana Bourbon


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel -Mugler


----------



## bagdoll

Jo Malone Red Roses


----------



## taniherd

LV Contre Moi


----------



## carterazo

Rochas - Madame Rochas


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## Lilybarb

Mugler Alien Hair Mist
Strong enough that additional Alien Perfume isn’t needed! Love hair perfumes.


----------



## carterazo

ultravisitor said:


>


[emoji175] [emoji178] [emoji177]!


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Enlevement au Serail by MDCI


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## taniherd

LV Contre Moi


----------



## zuzu99

LV Mille Feux


----------



## carterazo

Creed Imperial Millesime


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## wee drop o bush

Jo Malone _Pomegranate Noir_ 
The Jo Malone SA who sold me _Myrrh and Tonka_ said that it was beautiful when combined with Pomegranate Noir, I’m waiting for a special occasion to try this.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo


----------



## Prufrock613

Ava Luxe- Madonna Lily


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory- Original Pink


----------



## louie_louie

diptyque eau rose!


----------



## preppie

Le Labo The Noir.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison - perfect Fall perfume


----------



## Miner's wife

Jimmy Choo Fever


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Violet Blonde


----------



## carterazo

Rochas - Madame Rochas


----------



## taniherd

Lush Inhale Perfume oil


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Chance


----------



## fendifemale

Trish McEvoy- #6 Mandarin & Gingerlily


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Montecristo by Masque Milano


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 19flowers

LV Attrape-Reves


----------



## fendifemale

Coach- Poppy Blossom


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Chance Eau Tender


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## Hurrem1001

Les Parfums De Rosine - Rose d’Ete


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Noir Epices Frederic Malle


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## camalie

Elizabeth and James - Nirvana Amethyst


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet. My new obsession. [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## muggles

Chloe Nomade


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Touch for him [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## coniglietta

Mugler Alien Sublime eau de toilette


----------



## Luv n bags

Chanel Allure Sensual


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait


----------



## dmitchell15

Olympea Paco Rabanne


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path body lotion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Blue Escapade


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## Sofialovesvintage

Shaghaf oud by Swiss Arabian [emoji4]


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Spiced Gingerbread


----------



## Amaltheaa

Aerin Amber Musk with a little bit of Jo Malone Wood sage & Sea Salt


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## bagshopr

Seattle Chocolate 
(can't remember the perfumer)


----------



## Sferics

*Neela Vermeire Créations - Bombay Bling*


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Gabrielle - got a little sample and I like it


----------



## _bellesparadise_

I really love my perfume Eu rose from Diptyque. Can´t imagine wearing something else for a while!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gucci Bloom


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina body cream


----------



## taniherd

2boys_jademommy said:


> Chanel Gabrielle - got a little sample and I like it



Me too!! It doesn’t last long on me but I still like to wear it.


----------



## taniherd

LV Attrape-Reves


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Tango by Madque Milano


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## CoachCruiser

Gucci Bloom Nettare Di Fiori   I love the design on this bottle, and when I bought it at Macy's, the SA gave me a pretty little dustbag with the floral pattern on it.


----------



## shalomnurse

Angel Mugler Eau De Parfum


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## Lilybarb

@StefaniJoy  - want to try that new Lacome Oud Bouquet!
Has anyone tried the new Estee Lauder Beautiful Belle yet?


----------



## CoachCruiser

ultravisitor said:


>


I've been curious about these - what does this one smell like? Do you mind if I ask how much and where you found it?


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

CoachCruiser said:


> I've been curious about these - what does this one smell like? Do you mind if I ask how much and where you found it?


The Dior private collection is sold at the Dior boutique here in Chicago as well as at Saks. I'm pretty sure those are the only stores in Chicago that have it, as it's Dior's top-tier/exclusive line. There are a bunch of them that I love--I don't think ANY of the private collection is bad--but Ambre Nuit, Bois d'Argent, Oud Ispahan, and Leather Oud may be my favorites.

Ambre Nuit is a favorite of the line for a lot of people. The line has gotten bigger over the years, and Ambre Nuit is one of the oldest in it. It was actually developed as a men's perfume (as were a few of the others), but it was relaunched as unisex when the private collection debuted. (Dior still sells it, as well as an Ambre Nuit-scented candle, as part of a gift box called "Gentleman".) It's classified as an Oriental fragrance.

Top notes: Bergamot
Middle notes: Turkish rose, Ambergris
Base notes: Cistus labdanum

It's gorgeous and long lasting. People seem to like it on me when I wear it.

It's $220 for 125 ml, $320 for 250 ml, and $450 for 440 ml. Last time I was in Europe, there was a smaller bottle available, but I don't remember exactly how small it was nor do I remember exactly how much it cost. I just wish I would have gotten one.

Dior also sells a gift set of 8 of the private collection fragrances (each 7.5 ml) for $180.


----------



## CoachCruiser

ultravisitor said:


> The Dior private collection is sold at the Dior boutique here in Chicago as well as at Saks. I'm pretty sure those are the only stores in Chicago that have it, as it's Dior's top-tier/exclusive line. There are a bunch of them that I love--I don't think ANY of the private collection is bad--but Ambre Nuit, Bois d'Argent, Oud Ispahan, and Leather Oud may be my favorites.
> 
> Ambre Nuit is a favorite of the line for a lot of people. The line has gotten bigger over the years, and Ambre Nuit is one of the oldest in it. It was actually developed as a men's perfume (as were a few of the others), but it was relaunched as unisex when the private collection debuted. (Dior still sells it, as well as an Ambre Nuit-scented candle, as part of a gift box called "Gentleman".) It's classified as an Oriental fragrance.
> 
> Top notes: Bergamot
> Middle notes: Turkish rose, Ambergris
> Base notes: Cistus labdanum
> 
> It's gorgeous and long lasting. People seem to like it on me when I wear it.
> 
> It's $220 for 125 ml, $320 for 250 ml, and $450 for 440 ml. Last time I was in Europe, there was a smaller bottle available, but I don't remember exactly how small it was nor do I remember exactly how much it cost. I just wish I would have gotten one.
> 
> Dior also sells a gift set of 8 of the private collection fragrances (each 7.5 ml) for $180.



Thank you so much - this info is so helpful!  The Oriental fragrance sounds right up my alley. I appreciate all of these details. (I also LOVE DIOR!!!)


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel Allure Parfum


----------



## ultravisitor

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you so much - this info is so helpful!  The Oriental fragrance sounds right up my alley. I appreciate all of these details. (I also LOVE DIOR!!!)


There are five fragrances that are part of Dior's private collection that the company brands as Orientals: Feve Delicieuse, Purple Oud, Oud Ispahan, Ambre Nuit, and Leather Oud. ALL of them are very good (though Leather Oud is intense and will turn off a lot of people). There are also others that could be classified as Orientals, as well, even though the company does not brand them as such: Patchouli Imperiale (Oriental woody) and La Colle Noire and New Look 1947 (Oriental floral), for example.

The entire line is really worth checking out. Unfortunately, some of them are not available in the US, though.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lilybarb said:


> @StefaniJoy  - want to try that new Lacome Oud Bouquet!
> Has anyone tried the new Estee Lauder Beautiful Belle yet?



Hi! Oud Bouquet is an absolute sexy masterpiece! It’s a very rich and special scent. I am very picky and this one is TDF! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ultravisitor

StefaniJoy said:


> Lancôme Oud Bouquet. My new obsession. [emoji173]️


This one is nice. I've had a sample for a while but haven't gotten around to wearing it. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## StefaniJoy

ultravisitor said:


> This one is nice. I've had a sample for a while but haven't gotten around to wearing it. Maybe tomorrow...



Let me know what you think! It goes on very strong with the Oud but calms into a gorgeous smooth intoxicating scent.


----------



## ultravisitor

I do remember it being very strong. I tried it on a while ago when I first came across it. Have you tried the other ouds in the line? The Oud Ambroisie is pretty interesting because of the honey.


----------



## CoachCruiser

ultravisitor said:


> There are five fragrances that are part of Dior's private collection that the company brands as Orientals: Feve Delicieuse, Purple Oud, Oud Ispahan, Ambre Nuit, and Leather Oud. ALL of them are very good (though Leather Oud is intense and will turn off a lot of people). There are also others that could be classified as Orientals, as well, even though the company does not brand them as such: Patchouli Imperiale (Oriental woody) and La Colle Noire and New Look 1947 (Oriental floral), for example.
> 
> The entire line is really worth checking out. Unfortunately, some of them are not available in the US, though.


Thank you again! I tend to like Oriental Florals... I haven’t yet called the Dior boutique in Boston, but I did call a couple very high-end department stores in my area that carry different perfumes- unfortunately, they don’t carry the line. I’ll call the Dior boutique this weekend and let you know how I luck out. Thank you again for this (very) helpful info!


----------



## CoachCruiser

ultravisitor said:


> There are five fragrances that are part of Dior's private collection that the company brands as Orientals: Feve Delicieuse, Purple Oud, Oud Ispahan, Ambre Nuit, and Leather Oud. ALL of them are very good (though Leather Oud is intense and will turn off a lot of people). There are also others that could be classified as Orientals, as well, even though the company does not brand them as such: Patchouli Imperiale (Oriental woody) and La Colle Noire and New Look 1947 (Oriental floral), for example.
> 
> The entire line is really worth checking out. Unfortunately, some of them are not available in the US, though.


Thank you again! I tend to like Oriental Florals... I haven’t yet called the Dior boutique in Boston, but I did call a couple very high-end department stores in my area that carry different perfumes- unfortunately, they don’t carry the line. I’ll call the Dior boutique this weekend and let you know how I luck out. Thank you again for this (very) helpful info!


----------



## CoachCruiser

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you again! I tend to like Oriental Florals... I haven’t yet called the Dior boutique in Boston, but I did call a couple very high-end department stores in my area that carry different perfumes- unfortunately, they don’t carry the line. I’ll call the Dior boutique this weekend and let you know how I luck out. Thank you again for this (very) helpful info!


Sorry for the multiple quote- internet glitch


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

Kenzo elephant jungle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

taniherd said:


> Me too!! It doesn’t last long on me but I still like to wear it.



Yes I was surprised because Chanel perfumes are known to project and to last but Gabrielle did neither. It’s a lovely scent but I probably won’t buy a bottle. 

Today I’m wearing La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## Marli




----------



## Marli

At the moment I'm totally in live with Girls can do anything.❤


----------



## StefaniJoy

ultravisitor said:


> I do remember it being very strong. I tried it on a while ago when I first came across it. Have you tried the other ouds in the line? The Oud Ambroisie is pretty interesting because of the honey.



I haven’t tried the others but I will definitely try your suggestion now [emoji3]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## wee drop o bush

It is my nieces 19th birthday and I got her a bottle of Versace Woman EdP, almost solely due to the look of its bottle 


The scent itself is something that she should love, I sprayed some from a tester and it’s dry-down reminds me of Rochas  Byzance (original), which I loved  
I think I’ll get myself a bottle.


----------



## taniherd

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes I was surprised because Chanel perfumes are known to project and to last but Gabrielle did neither. It’s a lovely scent but I probably won’t buy a bottle.
> 
> Today I’m wearing La Vie Est Belle Lancôme



Another good one. Lasts ALL day.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel gardenia. One of my all time   Faves. Xxxoo PG


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you again! I tend to like Oriental Florals... I haven’t yet called the Dior boutique in Boston, but I did call a couple very high-end department stores in my area that carry different perfumes- unfortunately, they don’t carry the line. I’ll call the Dior boutique this weekend and let you know how I luck out. Thank you again for this (very) helpful info!



Unlike mass market lines, the private lines of Dior, Chanel, Hermes etc are only sold at their boutiques or very selected department stores. 
My favourite from this line are Ambre Nuit, Feve Deliceuse, Mitzah and  New Look 1947. The Ambre is my comfort go to smell. I may not use it for months but it's always there, soft and comfy. If I remember correctly, the New Look and Mitzah were discontinued


----------



## CoachCruiser

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Unlike mass market lines, the private lines of Dior, Chanel, Hermes etc are only sold at their boutiques or very selected department stores.
> My favourite from this line are Ambre Nuit, Feve Deliceuse, Mitzah and  New Look 1947. The Ambre is my comfort go to smell. I may not use it for months but it's always there, soft and comfy. If I remember correctly, the New Look and Mitzah were discontinued


Thank you for your thoughts!
This line IS going to be tough to find. I called the Dior boutique in Boston, MA yesterday and they usually carry quite a bit, but unfortunately, they do not have this line. The SA suggested Saks, which I will call today. If they don’t carry it, not sure what to do next...if any sites sell it online, that would be helpful to know, but given the price tag, I’d want to be able to smell or sample the scents first!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet


----------



## ultravisitor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My favourite from this line are Ambre Nuit, Feve Deliceuse, Mitzah and  New Look 1947. The Ambre is my comfort go to smell. I may not use it for months but it's always there, soft and comfy. If I remember correctly, the New Look and Mitzah were discontinued



New Look is still available.



CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you for your thoughts!
> This line IS going to be tough to find. I called the Dior boutique in Boston, MA yesterday and they usually carry quite a bit, but unfortunately, they do not have this line. The SA suggested Saks, which I will call today. If they don’t carry it, not sure what to do next...if any sites sell it online, that would be helpful to know, but given the price tag, I’d want to be able to smell or sample the scents first!



If you can't find any of it locally, you can always just buy some samples or decants online. There are lots of online stores that will sell you 1ml up to 10ml (or possibly more) of perfumes so that you can try them. I get lots of decants because I won't buy based on a 15-minute impression of a perfume that I try on in a store. I have to know how it develops, so I have to wear it for at least a few hours. And I usually need to wear it multiple times. If you want to blind buy, you can always just buy them directly off Dior's website.

Also, if you ever fly internationally, these are usually easy to find in the duty-free shops.

Today:


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ultravisitor said:


> New Look is still available.


Thinking “Eau Soire” typing “New Look”  I was so upset when they told me because Mitzah and Eau Soire were my favourite Dior smells. I got greedy and stocked up to the extent that my grandchildren will have enough 
Cuir Cannage is discontinued too. Shame


----------



## ultravisitor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thinking “Eau Soire” typing “New Look”  I was so upset when they told me because Mitzah and Eau Soire were my favourite Dior smells. I got greedy and stocked up to the extent that my grandchildren will have enough
> Cuir Cannage is discontinued too. Shame


Actually, I believe Eau Noire and Mitzah are still available in France, if not across Europe. They're both still for sale on the  Dior French website. They do discontinue some of their perfumes in the US, for example, but keep them on the market in the EU. Dior Homme Intense and Dior Homme Parfum are examples of some of their perfumes available in Europe but not the US. Some of the private collection perfumes still haven't made it to the US at all, so I wouldn't be surprised if there were others discontinued for other markets but not France.


----------



## Lilybarb

@wee drop o bush - lovely bottle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## ultravisitor

Pretty much my favorite this year.


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Blue Cascade


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Noire Epices Frederic Malle


----------



## MJDaisy

LV Rose des ventes.


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## Wamgurl

Creed White Flowers


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golcanda


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

The original dolce and gabbana red cap [emoji173]️


----------



## StefaniJoy

Tom Ford Noir De Noir


----------



## taniherd

Hermès Twilly


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## dangerouscurves

Narciso Rodriguez Fleur Musc.


----------



## Lilybarb

Wamgurl said:


> Creed White Flowers


I don’t know what that is, but I love anything with white flowers so I imagine it’s wonderful!


----------



## Lilybarb

Viktor&Rolf FlowerBomb Hair Mist. 
I’m really enjoying these hair mists!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Oh, boy...this smells gorgeous!


----------



## Lilybarb

@CoachCruiser  - Good pic! What flavor is the Diorissimo? Am looking for more floral scents.


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## CoachCruiser

Lilybarb said:


> @CoachCruiser  - Good pic! What flavor is the Diorissimo? Am looking for more floral scents.


Thanks! Some of the main notes include lily of the valley (Dior’s favorite flower) and jasmine, and I wore it yesterday and found it quite long lasting. It’s definitely a strong floral in the “parfum” version (versus the toilette, obviously), but it’s not overpowering for late fall/winter. I really love it and highly recommend it!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Jo malone velvet rose and oud


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Lilybarb

CoachCruiser said:


> Thanks! Some of the main notes include lily of the valley (Dior’s favorite flower) and jasmine, and I wore it yesterday and found it quite long lasting. It’s definitely a strong floral in the “parfum” version (versus the toilette, obviously), but it’s not overpowering for late fall/winter. I really love it and highly recommend it!


Ooooh sounds wonderful! Will add to my list to try!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Lieber Gustav 14


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Lilybarb

Dior J’dore Eau Lumiere Hair Mist


----------



## BPC

Been using my sample of Atelier Cologne - Santal Carmin for the last few days. Have fallen in love with it even though it's not my usual white floral go to. Just ordered the 30ml perfume. Will be perfect for the winter. Can't get enough of this stuff.


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Jubilation XXV


----------



## CoachCruiser

Lilybarb said:


> Ooooh sounds wonderful! Will add to my list to try!


Let me know how you like it when you try it out!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Lilybarb said:


> Dior J’dore Eau Lumiere Hair Mist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254526


Wait - hair mist? They have a hair mist? That's awesome!!!


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop Shea layered with Prada Candy body lotion. I smell so sweet and cozy.


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Lilybarb

CoachCruiser said:


> Wait - hair mist? They have a hair mist? That's awesome!!!


Yes! The hair mists I have found at Sephora and Ulta. They add a shine to the hair too. Smell yummy!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Lilybarb said:


> Yes! The hair mists I have found at Sephora and Ulta. They add a shine to the hair too. Smell yummy!


I HAVE to try one! Thanks!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel by Thierry Mugler


----------



## CoachCruiser

Keep the pics coming! I LOVE gorgeous perfume bottles! And after the perfume is gone, they can be used as diffusers for scent-sticks!


----------



## ultravisitor

CoachCruiser said:


> And after the perfume is gone, they can be used as diffusers for scent-sticks!



Or in the case of Louis Vuitton, you can bring the bottle back to the boutique for a refill.


----------



## taniherd

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Lilybarb

Trying out Chloe today.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## carterazo

Lilybarb said:


> Trying out Chloe today.


How did you like it?


----------



## carterazo

Creed Imperial Millesime


----------



## Lilybarb

carterazo said:


> How did you like it?


@carterazo 
The Chloe was a little too sweet for my nose. It faded pretty fast but that may be due to it being just a sample.


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Freckles1

B9
Bond


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## carterazo

Lilybarb said:


> @carterazo
> The Chloe was a little too sweet for my nose. It faded pretty fast but that may be due to it being just a sample.


I loved it on a person I walked past, but didn't agree with my skin/chemistry.  Oh, well.


----------



## Lilybarb

Wore Viktor&Rolf Bonbon today. Definitely a winter only scent for me.


----------



## BPC

I layered Viktor  & Rolf Jasmine Twist with Replica: Flower Market. Was in Jasmine heaven.


----------



## loves

Yesterday Dior Dune
Today AG La Violette


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## BPC

YSL- Magnificent Blossom


----------



## Lilybarb

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.
I understand this has been out for awhile, but having never tested it before, I was unaware just how strong this is. I mean, a Very Little goes a Very Long Way. An hour after spritzing I was washing my wrists trying to stave off the headache I foresaw in my near future. The patchouli kept on giving! Noooo....
I am in search of a new clean floral. Having worn Estee Lauder White Linen my entire adult life, I can no longer smell it AT ALL after the initial spritz and would really like to branch out to something I can enjoy...in somewhat the same price range, that smells floral and fresh too. The search continues....


----------



## taniherd

JC Viva La Juicy Noir


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## BPC

Serge Lutens - Sarrasins


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet


----------



## Freckles1

Inflorescence 
BYREDO


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Long lasting woody spicy white floral


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## taniherd

Carolina Herrera Good Girl


----------



## Wamgurl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4260842
> 
> Long lasting woody spicy white floral



Ahhh! That’s my favorite [emoji173]️


----------



## Lilybarb

@Sheikha Latifa 
Thank you so much for adding what type of perfume it is! Very helpful!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Lilybarb said:


> @Sheikha Latifa
> Thank you so much for adding what type of perfume it is! Very helpful!!



I thought it would be more interesting than just giving names


----------



## Lilybarb

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I thought it would be more interesting than just giving names


Yes yes! Especially for those wanting to try a new fragrance.


----------



## taniherd

LV Contre Moi


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel Allure Parfum


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

One of my favourites. Fruity woody rose with smoke and spices. I’m not usually a fan of rose with fruit but this one is so sexy mixed with cardamon, sandalwood and smoke


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Warm spicy peppery powdery balsamic, opens with a bit of lemon and becomes more vanilla sweet on the dry down. A bit too sweet for me


----------



## ultravisitor

I can't decide if this is too sweet for me or not. It's very sweet, but like a sweet tobacco fragrance instead of a gourmand. I've only been wearing it for about an hour and a half, so I guess I'll see what it's like later.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ultravisitor said:


> I can't decide if this is too sweet for me or not. It's very sweet, but like a sweet tobacco fragrance instead of a gourmand. I've only been wearing it for about an hour and a half, so I guess I'll see what it's like later.


I like it, have 2 full bottles (gift from Dior). It does seem too sweet sometimes but I think there is also some bitterness to it that is balancing it. My friend thinks it’s sticky sweet, I think it’s delicieuse sweet [emoji4]


----------



## ultravisitor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I like it, have 2 full bottles (gift from Dior). It does seem too sweet sometimes but I think there is also some bitterness to it that is balancing it. My friend thinks it’s sticky sweet, I think it’s delicieuse sweet [emoji4]


Well, several hours later, I'm feeling like it's amazing. Damn. This whole line is so good. I'm actually thinking of taking a trip to Paris to pick up some of the ones that are exclusive to that city. I mean, not JUST for the perfumes. It is a pretty cool city...


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## taniherd

TokyoMilk Dark 
Tainted Love 62


----------



## orangeprincess

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## ultravisitor

I'm not usually into leathers, and I know this is similar to other offerings out there like Knize 10 and Chanel Cuir de Russie, but I just love it. I'm not so sure that it really smells like the inside of a leather bag, but it's definitely a refined leather smell. The orange blossom is particularly bright on my skin during the opening.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Epidor by Lubin
Fruity white floral, sweet yet light.  Very pleasant, I like the plum and the tonka. But it’s not love for me.


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## ghoulish

Armani Si Passione, such a great fall scent.


----------



## perlefine

Clean Skin EdT lovely scent but it doesn’t last.


----------



## Louish

Louis Vuitton Rose Des Vents


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## flyygal

Bvlgari Rose Golde


----------



## Maurie97

Hi all, new to this forum.  Frequented the nail polish forums in the past. Found this one, yay! Today I am wearing Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb. Totally mesmerized by this scent. It is so very similar to Lancome La Vi Est Belle but I think I like FB better. Not sure yet. Which do you prefer, if you like this scent style?


----------



## carterazo

Maurie97 said:


> Hi all, new to this forum.  Frequented the nail polish forums in the past. Found this one, yay! Today I am wearing Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb. Totally mesmerized by this scent. It is so very similar to Lancome La Vi Est Belle but I think I like FB better. Not sure yet. Which do you prefer, if you like this scent style?


I tried FB and it was too much on me. La vi est Belle was better on my skin, but it wasn't all out love. I need to try it again.


----------



## carterazo

It's so cold today, I needed a cozy fragrance. B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## taniherd

Kenzo Amour


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Rôses Berberanza [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Maurie97

Mon Guerlain.....[emoji173]


----------



## ultravisitor

Haven't worn this one in a while, and I think it's one of Creed's most underrated men's fragrances. It is quieter, though, and many guys want to wear perfumes that choke out everyone in their vicinity, so maybe that's why it's not as popular as other Creeds.


----------



## Juilletdix

Cuir Córdoba by Keiko Mecheri


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Rôses Berberanza


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## taniherd

LV Mille Feux


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## ultravisitor

Thierry Mugler A*Men Pure Malt







I don't wear this one often, but I figured it'd be nice for the holiday pot luck I am going to this afternoon. I never really thought it smelled like whiskey until one day I was at a concert and drinking an old fashioned and the drink kept reminding me of this perfume.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

This one is growing on me. Spicy plum. Interesting


----------



## perlefine

Margiela Lipstick On, love this scent.


----------



## taniherd

Hermès Twilly


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Interlude Man. Spicy and smoky with just the right amount of sweetness.


----------



## carterazo

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This one is growing on me. Spicy plum. Interesting


You are always sending to Fragantica to read about the perfumes you post - which I've never heard about. I love doing it. Thanks! [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Sferics

I like it...my nose is on my wrist all the time, but I don't know if I can think of it as a "perfume".
Does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

DOLCE & GABBANA. Wear it everyday and get a lot of compliments...


----------



## perlefine

Straight up vanilla, smells like a warm spicy cake


----------



## fendifemale

Escada- Signature


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## loves

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4269598
> 
> 
> I like it...my nose is on my wrist all the time, but I don't know if I can think of it as a "perfume".
> Does anyone have an opinion?


no opinion yet but i can't wait to try this! why do you say you can't think of it as a perfume?

today chanel no5 l'eau


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo Poivre 23, city exclusive inspired by
London. 
Peppery spicy fresh oriental.


----------



## MyeArte

Lilybarb said:


> Viktor&Rolf FlowerBomb Hair Mist.
> I’m really enjoying these hair mists!!



Does it last all day?


----------



## fendifemale

Trish Mcevoy- #6


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## taniherd

Vera Wang Lovestruck


----------



## fendifemale

Escada- Especially Delicate Notes


----------



## Lilybarb

MyeArte said:


> Does it last all day?


Yes. But if I spray too much my hair goes flat. Alien stays all day with very little spray.


----------



## Raisin8

Fogg obviously. This gives me much enjoyment and add extra freshness.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Songe d'un Bois d'Ete by Guerlain. Midsummer Wood’s Dream. Very warm spicy woody oud. I bought it in 2012 when it was exclusive to Dubai. That was before every perfume house decided to make their own oud and before Guerlain started their annoying practice of first charging for “exclusivity” and then turning their exclusifs into mass production


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle - Lancôme


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Soleil Blanc


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Moods by Krizia 
Today: Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## ultravisitor

Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle Geranium Pour Monsieur







Love how bright, fresh, and minty this is in the opening. It's a nice change of pace, and I like the way it feels in the cold weather we're having.

On another perfume-related note, since I had a $75 gift card from my Black Friday purchase of Cuir Cannage, I went back to Saks yesterday to use it on a big bottle of Bois d'Argent, since that is so easy to wear and I wear it often. Because I spent over $200 yesterday, I got another gift card for $25. Oh well. I guess I'll have to buy another perfume.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Roses Berberanza [emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## ultravisitor

One of my coworkers today told me that the perfume I was wearing had a "complicated sweetness". I knew this perfume was perfect for me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## taniherd

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Caz71

Vanilla from Body shop


----------



## Caz71

2boys_jademommy said:


> Dior Hypnotic Poison


I'm getting fm Santa. My all time fav


----------



## ultravisitor

The greatest.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## carterazo

ultravisitor said:


> The greatest.


[emoji176] [emoji176] [emoji176]


----------



## carterazo

K de Krizia


----------



## dotty8

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## ultravisitor

This is so awesome. I love how it starts out as sweet and floral, then it becomes floral and leathery, and then it becomes spicy and leathery. So glad I got the last 125ml bottle at my local Saks.


----------



## pjrufus

Dior Midnight Poison


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense EDP


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Valentino Valentina body cream
Today: Moods by Krizia


----------



## taniherd

Angel Eau Sucree


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prada Candy - I’m down to my last few spritzs and debating whether or not to get another bottle. This one is pure sweetness


----------



## 19flowers

Louis Vuitton Attrape-Reves


----------



## taniherd

2boys_jademommy said:


> Prada Candy - I’m down to my last few spritzs and debating whether or not to get another bottle. This one is pure sweetness



Repurchase [emoji1474]


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme Tresor La Nuit


----------



## fendifemale

She finally came! Smells just as pretty as she looks.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel Allure Parfum


----------



## ColdSteel

Glitter Hustle from VS... trying to use up everything. Part of a BOGO!


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Vintage Bal à Versailles Jean Desprez


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme Intense






It's kind of too bad that they don't sell this one in the States because it's awesome.

At the same time, though, it's a good thing that they don't sell it in the States because that means not everybody is wearing it, unlike Bleu de Chanel, Dior Sauvage, and the huge crowd of others like them that all smell the same and completely unnatural.


----------



## ghoulish

Byredo Mojave Ghost. My favorite fragrance of life.


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Lost Cherry


----------



## Dukeprincess

Jo Malone White Jasmine Mint


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bal a Versailles by Jean Deprez. I haven’t tried the modern formula but the vintage potion is very powerful reach oriental, spicy and recognisable


----------



## eckw

Jo Loves - Pink Vetiver


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eckw said:


> Jo Loves - Pink Vetiver



Is this the REAL Jo Malone line to replace the one that was sold and became all chemical high street brand?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

taniherd said:


> Tom Ford Lost Cherry



What does this one smell like? I’ve never tested this one and it sounds interesting

Today I’m wearing Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## ultravisitor

I'm not often a fan of fougeres, but this one is very nice. Definitely has the sparkling quality of many of Chanel's best.


----------



## Louish

Louis Vuitton Matiere Noire. Just a tester while I decide whether to buy the full size. It's gorgeous - spicy and dark. Perfect for an evening I think. I must say, LV perfumes last forever on me. I love them


----------



## Louish




----------



## jess236

Narciso Rodriguez Poudree


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Aeria Topazus by Cristallerie de Parfums. Bergamot, vetiver, pink peppercorn, orange, sandalwood, amber. Nice but not “I need a full bottle immediately” nice to me.


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## eckw

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Is this the REAL Jo Malone line to replace the one that was sold and became all chemical high street brand?



Yes this is the one owned by Jo Malone. I bought it in store in the UK. If you are there, it’s highly recommended as they are really patient helping you figure out what works for you. Otherwise, I’m told Sephora in the US also stocks some of her selections.


----------



## teachgirl789

Chanel N.5


----------



## jess236

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## Raisin8

I'm again with Fogg. Nice fragrance.


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi edp


----------



## Havanese 28

YSL Mon Paris EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Addict sample - so good!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eckw said:


> Yes this is the one owned by Jo Malone. I bought it in store in the UK. If you are there, it’s highly recommended as they are really patient helping you figure out what works for you. Otherwise, I’m told Sephora in the US also stocks some of her selections.



Thank you. I wanted to try but forgot when I was in London


----------



## lilac_9

Chanel Chance - Tendre!


----------



## taniherd

2boys_jademommy said:


> What does this one smell like? I’ve never tested this one and it sounds interesting
> 
> Today I’m wearing Mugler Angel Muse



It smells like cherries & almonds. It dries down nicely but has no lasting power on me.  I won’t re-buy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

taniherd said:


> It smells like cherries & almonds. It dries down nicely but has no lasting power on me.  I won’t re-buy.



Thanks for the description! I love the notes in this perfume especially almond but if it doesn’t have lasting power I don’t think I would get it. 

I’m really enjoying the Dior Addict sample I’m wearing today.


----------



## Law

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for the description! I love the notes in this perfume especially almond but if it doesn’t have lasting power I don’t think I would get it.
> 
> I’m really enjoying the Dior Addict sample I’m wearing today.



Ooh I used to love Dior Addict, I wonder if it’s changed much from the early 2000’s formulation. It was pretty intoxicating then!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Law said:


> Ooh I used to love Dior Addict, I wonder if it’s changed much from the early 2000’s formulation. It was pretty intoxicating then!



I’m not sure since I’ve only recently smelled this one but it is intoxicating

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

taniherd said:


> It smells like cherries & almonds. It dries down nicely but has no lasting power on me.  I won’t re-buy.



I find that in many TF perfumes. I remember how I was waiting for his Cafe Rose. When it finally arrived, it smelled nice but there is not much coffee and the longevity and sillage are very moderate. I wanted to love at least one TF but our friendship just wasn’t meant to be. But the notes that you described sound nice and tempting. I want to give it a chance


----------



## ultravisitor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I find that in many TF perfumes. I remember how I was waiting for his Cafe Rose. When it finally arrived, it smelled nice but there is not much coffee and the longevity and sillage are very moderate. I wanted to love at least one TF but our friendship just wasn’t meant to be. But the notes that you described sound nice and tempting. I want to give it a chance


Quite frankly, I find most Tom Fords, especially the private blends, to be extremely overpriced and overrated. I'm not sure how they justify charging so much for mass market fragrances. It's honestly a joke in comparison to the Maison Christian Dior fragrances or Les Exclusifs de Chanel.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloè Signature EdP


----------



## ultravisitor

This is nice for a cozy day at home.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco - so warm and spicy


----------



## misstrine85

YSL Black Opium edp


----------



## taniherd

Bond I Love NY for Her


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ultravisitor said:


> Quite frankly, I find most Tom Fords, especially the private blends, to be extremely overpriced and overrated. I'm not sure how they justify charging so much for mass market fragrances. It's honestly a joke in comparison to the Maison Christian Dior fragrances or Les Exclusifs de Chanel.



Agree. I always thought that it’s just me. With all the hype around the TF private blend, I honestly tried to see what it was all about. I’m reading the description - it all sounds fantastic. Try it on myself - no, it just doesn’t work! I decided that I’m not sophisticated enough for that and gave up.


----------



## ultravisitor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Agree. I always thought that it’s just me. With all the hype around the TF private blend, I honestly tried to see what it was all about. I’m reading the description - it all sounds fantastic. Try it on myself - no, it just doesn’t work! I decided that I’m not sophisticated enough for that and gave up.


I think the Tom Ford private blends are marketed and packaged very well and in a way that makes them seem very exclusive and luxurious. Many of them have very nice openings, which is important since I believe most people buy fragrances based on the opening and without even considering the heart and/or drydown. (Of course, with some of them, like Neroli Portofino, the scent is gone after ten minutes, so there's not much to consider.) But beyond the opening, I have never been impressed with any Tom Ford fragrance. And they're everywhere--every department store plus Sephora has at least some of the private blends--so they're really not very exclusive. As a result, I don't know why I would ever spend so much money on them.

None of them are nearly as stunning to me as Chanel's Sycomore or Coromandel or Dior's Ambre Nuit or Bois d'Argent just to name a few examples from those houses' exclusive lines. Plus, both of those houses' lines are actually pretty hard to find AND they're not nearly as expensive. For crying out loud, some of the lower priced perfumes from Tom Ford's private blend line are still almost twice as expensive as CHANEL's exclusive line, while the higher end private blends are over 2.5 times as expensive as the perfumes from Chanel's exclusive line. Honestly, it makes Chanel look like a bargain. That's right: "bargain" was used to describe a Chanel product!


----------



## carterazo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Chanel Coco - so warm and spicy


I need to try this one again. It just did not jive with my skin. It may have been because of the time of year. Do you find this to be more of a cold weather perfume?


----------



## carterazo

Loving my vintage Rochas Madame Rochas.  I'm having a hard time putting on my other ones.


----------



## Happylilly

Gucci Flora - glorious mandarin


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

carterazo said:


> I need to try this one again. It just did not jive with my skin. It may have been because of the time of year. Do you find this to be more of a cold weather perfume?



Yes I think this is more of a cold weather perfume. I love it during Fall and Winter and especially during the holidays. I do however wear Coco sometimes in summer but will spray less. It’s my favourite Chanel perfume[emoji4]
Today I’m wearing  my favourite Thierry Mugler perfume - Angel Muse. [emoji56]


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Xerjoff Modoc


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain- Allegoria Herba Fresca


----------



## taniherd

Kilian Moonlight in Heaven


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## perlefine

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia


----------



## luxery baby

Currently obsessed with LV-Attrape -Reves and have been wearing it daily . LV needs to stop coming out with new perfumes so I won’t be tempted anymore ‍


----------



## carterazo

Myrurgia Maja dry skin perfumed body lotion.


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ambre Nargile by HERMES. Part of the exclusive Hermèssence line, it is Oriental spicy balsamic honey with rum and cinnamon. It is my alternative to Dior’s Ambre Nuit which is usually my first choice. The entire line is nice. My favourites are Brin de Reglisse and Poivre Samarcande


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Esquared72

Tokyomilk Dark No. 17 - Arsenic


----------



## bba224

Cartier Baiser Fou


----------



## wee drop o bush

Jo Malone _Myrrh and Tonka_ 
A smokey, resinous, warm scent


----------



## PinkFlamingosAndPeonies

Givenchy Eaudemoiselle Eau florale


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Les Absolus D’Orient. A new line by Guerlain. Tried them all and smell very oriental now. Perhaps, too oriental, like arabic bahur. The santal is nice though


----------



## MahoganyQT

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel - Thierry Mugler


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## rumixa

JOY - Dior


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Narnanz

Marc Jacobs Decadence...must say I only got it for the bottle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Caz71

Vanilla from The Body shop. It's summer here


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Xerjoff Bouquet Ideale
Oriental spicy wood. Soft cinnamon and nutmeg on top of wood and vanilla


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Elsie87

Love - By Kilian


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Brit Rhythm for Her


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## rumixa

carterazo said:


> Loving my vintage Rochas Madame Rochas.  I'm having a hard time putting on my other ones.



Right!! I’m currently wearing Femme  by Rochas edp


----------



## Jeweledrose

Louis Vuitton roses. Love it but limited stay power


----------



## Chel1

Coco Chanel


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior Mitzah


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## jess236

Angel EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I’m also wearing Angel EDP. It’s one of my favourites [emoji4]


----------



## ultravisitor

I always think I'm over this, but then I wear it and fall for it all over again. It's just perfection. I can't get enough of Dior's entire private collection line this winter.


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Chanel no5


----------



## ElisaAnna

Santal 33 by Le Labo


----------



## taniherd

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Elina0408

Twilly from Hermes


----------



## jess236

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m also wearing Angel EDP. It’s one of my favourites [emoji4]


I love it too! .  The scented body cream is also amazing.


----------



## Wamgurl

jess236 said:


> I love it too! .  The scented body cream is also amazing.



Yes, I love the body cream too!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Diamondbrunette said:


> Chanel no5



I’ve been wearing this a lot recently too, it’s like wearing a warm, soft Suit of Armour to me.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Esquared72

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Ozym

Phlur Siano


----------



## liliBuo

Coco Mad Intense - Chanel ❤


----------



## Piinktulip

Jadior in Joy


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## Spellbinder

I got Bulgari Omnia Crystalline recently and fall in love with it... the best purchase for quite a while


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Journey Man







This is the most interesting tobacco scent that I have ever come across. It's fresh and aromatic and spicy and woody. Another typically beautiful and complex Amouage.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Labo Poivre


----------



## harrietvane

Paco Rabanne Black XS


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## jess236

YSL Cinema


----------



## perlefine

Tiffany & Co Signature Scent a nice fresh clear scent


----------



## Esquared72

Fracas


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## fendifemale

Pacifica- Hawaiin Ruby Guava


----------



## perlefine

Margiela Replica Lipstick On

I really love this it smells like a vintage lipstick.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lancôme La Vie Est Belle


----------



## liliBuo

Creed Acqua Fiorentina


----------



## Elina0408

Boy from Chanel


----------



## ultravisitor

I tried two from the new The Alchemist's Garden high end line from Gucci: The Voice of the Snake and The Eyes of the Tiger. One on each hand.

Snake: this is a musky rose with a very slight touch of oud. 

Tiger: amber and vanilla. Nice, but maybe a bit too sweet for me. I have a feeling it could be a bit too much if I were to wear more of it for long.

Again, they're both nice--all of the perfumes from the new collection are nice. But $330? Very similar fragrances can be had for much less. If anyone is buying these, they're either doing it out of devotion to Gucci or simply because they don't know any better.


----------



## Elina0408

La Danza delle Libellule  from Nobile


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Victor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## QuelleFromage

Escentric 02 by Escentric Molecules


----------



## taniherd

Lush  Vanillary


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ambre Narquile Hermèssence. With honey vanilla and caramel but the strong rum and tobacco notes make it not too sweet. Cinnamon, tonka - all together it’s a very pleasant and tasty smell. Especially for winter times


----------



## Elina0408

Gabrielle from Chanel of course


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tom Ford Ombre Leather. It's been my signature scent. Not interested in wearing anything else anymore.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Extrait Parfum. It’s a shame that  it has been discontinued. A lovely smell of amaretto, almonds, ambra, jasmine, wood, black chocolate, iris with a light hint of citrus. Rich and aromatic


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## malzahnart

Maison Francis Kurkdjian Oud Satin MOOD....smells like a little piece of heaven..love the Oud Satin MOOD Extrait as well....


----------



## Wamgurl

malzahnart said:


> Maison Francis Kurkdjian Oud Satin MOOD....smells like a little piece of heaven..love the Oud Satin MOOD Extrait as well....



I have the Oud Silk Mood! Smells rich!


----------



## jess236

Byredo Mojave Ghost


----------



## Roo1989

Dior Absolutely Blooming! Sometimes with Burberry Brit Sheer! I love both.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Jo malone velvet rose and oud


----------



## Elina0408

24 Faubourg from Hermes


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Des Sens et Bois by The Different Company. Lots of wood and pepper. Citrus, smoke, ginger, patchouly. Fresh spicy and cold. And not very loud. Good for work/formal events. I use it for visiting doctors


----------



## wee drop o bush

Frédéric Malle _Portrait of a Lady_ 
It takes about one hour for this fragrance to settle on me and develop nicely, before then I don’t particularly like it. It’s worth my waiting for though


----------



## lucydee

Gucci  Bloom


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## absolutpink

V&R Flowerbomb BonBon


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Violet Blonde


----------



## LGGSZCA

Louis Vuitton Attrape-Reves


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## Elina0408

Arabia II from AJ, I am using it during winter only as is a heavy scent on me


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## harrietvane

Jil Sander No.4


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar Fig


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar Fig


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## Elina0408

Dior, Cachemire


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Risque Roja Dove


----------



## ultravisitor

MDCI Invasion Barbare






I'm not typically a fan of fougeres, but this one is good. Definitely one of the better ones that I've tried.


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## taniherd

Tiffany & Co. Intense


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Stuck at home because of the sand storm - so, leftover Christmas cookies and Ambre Nuit


----------



## ultravisitor

Initio Oud for Greatness. Begins sweet and floral before becoming more spicy with nutmeg and saffron. This is a wonderful oud. Not too powerful, either.


----------



## taniherd

L’Eau de Chloe


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme Parfum. I was surprised to find this at LGA duty free the other day--this is not normally sold in the US--and I was so happy they sold it to me even though I was not traveling internationally. It was a blind buy, as it's not sold in US stores where Dior Homme is normally sold so I hadn't tried it, but I know and love both Dior Homme and Dior Homme Intense, so that, along with everything I had read about it, made me feel secure in purchasing it. What a purchase! This is a niche-quality scent at a designer-level price. It's just like Dior Homme and Dior Homme Intense, but deeper and darker, with the addition of leather, rose, and a touch of oud. Wonderful.


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina body cream


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Coco today, but YSL Black Opium the past few weeks


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## fendifemale

Alfred Sung


----------



## taniherd

Giorgio Armani Si Intense


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I hate the strong opening coriander notes, but when it settles down what is left is a nice soft feminine fragrance with cinnamon, cloves, cinnamon, carnation, vanilla. Classic and classy. Discontinued


----------



## wee drop o bush

_Good Girl_ by Carolina Herrera, which I just purchased today. 
*Mmmmmmm* scrumptious


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Charcamayne

wee drop o bush said:


> _Good Girl_ by Carolina Herrera, which I just purchased today.
> *Mmmmmmm* scrumptious


Ditto! I only discovered this thanks to an overzealous staff member trying to hand out sprays, to think that I almost declined it if not for the gorgeous bottle!


----------



## carterazo

wee drop o bush said:


> _Good Girl_ by Carolina Herrera, which I just purchased today.
> *Mmmmmmm* scrumptious


This is a gorgeous scent. I was almost turned away because of the bottle (made think it would be strong and sexy). I'm so glad I tried it. It's femenine and strong but not in-your-face bold. Love it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## taniherd

Lady Gaga Fame [emoji5]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Tango by Masque Milano. Very spicy ambra with bergamot, cumin, coriander, cinnamon and cardamon, with lots of wood, leather and jasmine, truly rich and delicious. I had to buy it in spite of my resolution to not buy any more full bottles.  Hello Nr.101, welcome to my shelves


----------



## Jujuma

Diptyque Duelle. I had been looking for a vanilla fragrance for so long and this is very unique and gets many complements. At first I wasn’t sure because the first note that hits you isn’t the vanilla, it’s a spicy pepper that almost smells medicinal. Then the other spices come in and it melts into your skin as a warm vanilla. I’m slowly building a fragrance collection and this was a wonderful addition.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Miner's wife

Estee Lauder Modern Muse Le Rouge


----------



## Esquared72

Chanel No. 5


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## taniherd

Hermès Twilly


----------



## Elina0408

Nosy Be Patchouli from Perris


----------



## jess236

Cartier La Panthere EDP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse - I keep coming back to this one recently.


----------



## Elina0408

The Watch from Micallef, "Time for Love" [emoji7]


----------



## jess236

Elina0408 said:


> The Watch from Micallef, "Time for Love" [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325896


Cute bottle


----------



## jess236

Sheikha Latifa said:


>



I am curious to try this one. It's a chypre floral - love this perfume category.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Musc Ravageur by F. Malle


----------



## taniherd

Fresh Cannabis Santal


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## pquiles

Juicy Couture Gold Couture


----------



## Elina0408

Gardenia, rarely used but as a New Year resolution I try to use all my perfumes so here it is for today [emoji846]


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Granville by Dior


----------



## ultravisitor

Ormonde Jayne Montabaco. Very nice citrusy, floral opening with a touch of spice. I don't know that it's worth $375, though.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Elina0408

Rouge H


----------



## carterazo

Rochas, Madame Rochas


----------



## pquiles

Armani Si


----------



## wee drop o bush

Viktor & Rolf *Spicebomb*, I was given a sample when purchasing Flowerbomb Nectar for my DHs mother. I know it’s a Masculine fragrance, however my skin chemistry tends to turn Perfumes syrupy; so on me it’s actually rather nice


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## Elina0408

La Colle Noire from Dior, straightforward Rose perfume in my opinion [emoji3]


----------



## Elsie87

J'Adore - Dior


----------



## Superbe

The new Chance Eau Tendre [emoji1303]


----------



## carterazo

Superbe said:


> The new Chance Eau Tendre [emoji1303]


Did they change the formula? How is it different than before?


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle


----------



## jess236

Gucci Bloom Aqua di Fiori EDT


----------



## taniherd

Angel Muse


----------



## Superbe

carterazo said:


> Did they change the formula? How is it different than before?



Yes they did very recently even though they are still making the original. The new one is slightly less sweet and more floral but not that different to be honest


----------



## carterazo

Superbe said:


> Yes they did very recently even though they are still making the original. The new one is slightly less sweet and more floral but not that different to be honest


Thanks! I love the original. Now I must try the new version. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel Muse


----------



## bellarusa

Ormonde Jayne Women


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sisley


----------



## taniherd

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## Elsie87

Alien by Thierry Mugler


----------



## bellarusa

Heretic Parfum Dirty Jasmine


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## taniherd

Tiffany & Co. Intense


----------



## Elsie87

Love by By Killian


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Frapin 1697 Absolut de Parfum. 
Dried fruit sweet, boozy and woody. I‘m thinking a dried prune soaking in cognac with spices in an old wooden barrel. Thus perfume is usually “love or hate”.
To me, it smells expensive and it is expensive and rare. This was a limited edition, only 1697 bottles were produced, all numbered. Now, only Eau de Parfum is available.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel EDP by Thierry Mugler - so warm and cozy and strong!


----------



## taniherd

Chanel No. 5 L’Eau


----------



## Elina0408

Le Wild from Chantecaille, If you are a lover of Gardenias you have to get it, I sure am!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I love Boss *Femme,* so whilst I n my local Dept Store today I tried Boss _The Scent for Her_ 
My husband wears the masculine edition of The Scent, which I like; so I naively thought that I’d like the feminine. Unfortunately for me however it is a syrupy gourmand


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Parfait de Roses [emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## nycgirl79

My current favorite is Versace Bright Crystal ABSOLU. It smells delicious, and people ask me all the time what scent I’m wearing (which can definitely get creepy at times!).


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ambre Mona Di Orio


----------



## Superbe

Chloé


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## Elina0408

Narciso Rodriguez for Her


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

fresh and citrusy Chypre


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## ColdSteel

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## dotty8

Miss Dior EDT


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

strong and spicy


----------



## Elina0408

Very Irresistible Happy 10 years limited edition  from Givency


----------



## bba224

Clinique My Happy Cocoa & Cashmere


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Enlevement au Serail by MDCI Parfums. Elegant oriental floral with a strong spicy jasmine and a touch of sandalwood


----------



## KittyLouise

YSL Black Opium


----------



## SEWDimples

20th Anniversary Thierry Mugler


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## pukasonqo

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4340173
> 
> Enlevement au Serail by MDCI Parfums. Elegant oriental floral with a strong spicy jasmine and a touch of sandalwood



love the photo


----------



## Wamgurl

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme Tresor Nuit


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlan Bolshoi 2012


----------



## Elina0408

Clive Christian with my name initial since is Valentine's Day [emoji846]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Elie Saab Girl of Now - just got this and it’s a beautiful perfume. The bottle is so pretty and the scent is amazing  and long lasting.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Vintage Cabochard. Leather and wood, ahhhmazing


----------



## Elina0408

Burberry Black


----------



## tatertot

Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit today


----------



## Elina0408

Merchant of Venice: Mandarin Carnival


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Elie Saab Girl of Now


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Peppery and spicy


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## Elina0408

Noble potion my second perfume from Merchant of Venice


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The only Tom Ford I like


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## jess236

B. Balenciaga


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau Svelte


----------



## BaggyGenes

tatertot said:


> Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit today[emoji2]


Love this scent! The rollerball is a staple in my bags [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Elie Saab Girl of Now


----------



## Elina0408

My new in Bulgari Splendida Magnolia Sensuel [emoji173]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Parfait De Roses


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel _Allure_ Parfum


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## taniherd

Angel Muse


----------



## jessicaj15

Versace crystal noire


----------



## roses5682

Burberry body


----------



## wee drop o bush

Miss Dior _Absolutely Blooming_ 
It’s quite similar to the sadly discontinued Miss Dior Chérie (2005)


----------



## MahoganyQT

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel - Mugler


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I'm a man, so the cologne I wore today was Jovan Musk for Men. Yesterday's cologne was Bijan for Men.


----------



## carterazo

AManIntoFashion said:


> I'm a man, so the cologne I wore today was Jovan Musk for Men. Yesterday's cologne was Bijan for Men.


That Jovan Musk for Men is so cuddly. I love it!


----------



## carterazo

I forgot to wear perfume today! [emoji50] 
It was like being partially dressed. [emoji28]


----------



## Chanel Paris

Gucci Bloom Acqua di Fiori


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel No.5 Edp


----------



## iqaganda

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Elina0408

Mitsouko from Guerlain, love the Chypre in it! It's  quite heavy but I am in a mood for sensual perfumes so I  will wear it  during the weekend too [emoji3]


----------



## MahoganyQT

Ralph Lauren Pure Turquoise


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Elina0408 said:


> Mitsouko from Guerlain, love the Chypre in it! It's  quite heavy but I am in a mood for sensual perfumes so I  will wear it  during the weekend too [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349396



How is it compared to the vintage version? I haven’t even tried the modern version. After trying the modern Opium which was just killed by the reformulation, I don’t risk trying modern reincarnations of the old time favourites


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain Moscou


----------



## taniherd

Tiffany & Co. Intense


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 22.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## taniherd

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## SEWDimples

L'Or de Torrente EDP.


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk l'eau
I'll save it for the summer. It's not as cuddly and warm as the regular White Musk.


----------



## taniherd

JHAG Not a Perfume


----------



## Elina0408

Sheikha Latifa said:


> How is it compared to the vintage version? I haven’t even tried the modern version. After trying the modern Opium which was just killed by the reformulation, I don’t risk trying modern reincarnations of the old time favourites


I haven't the pre formulation version yet... [emoji6] it's on the way though, I will report back hopefully this week! I was lucky to try again after more that 25 years the Poison (original around 1985- 1990 version) and yes the new ones can't compare [emoji45] !


----------



## Elina0408

taniherd said:


> Tiffany & Co. Intense


I have heard great things about this, haven't tried it though [emoji848]


----------



## Elina0408

Got a few new perfumes from my MIL's never used(and used ones [emoji6])  wardrobe and eventhough I don't favour EDT I used this one today (after a terrible headache!), very refreshing and kind of long lasting if you compare with new EDT
Promesse from Cacharel , in my youth 18-24 was a Lou Lou and Eden fan, haven't tried this one before but is a little gem if you can find it worth to get it  [emoji846]


----------



## Wamgurl

Carnal Flower by Frederic Malle


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Roses Berberanza


----------



## taniherd

Elina0408 said:


> I have heard great things about this, haven't tried it though [emoji848]



I like it. It’s a nice fresh clean scent that’s not overwhelming. 
You must try it. My only complaint is that it doesn’t last long on me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Elie Saab Girl of Now


----------



## Elina0408

Hermes for today, Eau De Orange Verte


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Estee Lauder Private Collection Jasmin White Moss.   I adore this perfume - so sad they discontinued it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel - Mugler


----------



## Freckles1

Bond No. 9 
Governors Island


----------



## Elina0408

EDT Chanel No5 , the parfum still  doesn't like me but EDT is thumbs up [emoji106] good longevity too


----------



## taniherd

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## wee drop o bush

Elina0408 said:


> Hermes for today, Eau De Orange Verte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353944



That is a beautiful fragrance, I stayed in a luxury hotel in Dublin, Ireland which had this range as its complimentary guest toiletries.

Today I am wearing Chanel Allure Parfum.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Bon Bon Viktor & Rolf


----------



## Elina0408

Patchouli Nosy Be by Perris , 1 spray only as I am shopping for a gift (perfume) [emoji6]


----------



## kbell

Miss Dior


----------



## Elina0408

My new perfume: Ffern, winter19, surprising good, unusual too [emoji3]


----------



## taniherd

Carolina Herrera Good Girl EDP


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## bagidiotic

Un sur jardin hermes


----------



## Elina0408

Pure Gold by Laura Tonatto , discontinued now, first release 2000


----------



## taniherd

Elina0408 said:


> Pure Gold by Laura Tonatto , discontinued now, first release 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358518



I like your nail polish [emoji4]


----------



## Maxt

Chloe edp


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Elie Saab Girl of Now


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet [emoji254][emoji257]


----------



## Elina0408

taniherd said:


> I like your nail polish [emoji4]


Thank you x


----------



## BgaHolic

Burberry Body


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## taniherd

Angel Muse


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Hamdani by Parfums de Marly


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Angel - Mugler


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Maxt

D&G Sicily


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace all time favorite


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Montale Powder Flowers.


----------



## kbell

Black Opium


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme iris dragee


----------



## Elina0408

Fame by Lady Gaga


----------



## dotty8

*Miss Dior EDT* at work - my favourite  I'm almost out of it, so I plan to get another bottle this week before this version is sold out  (today I tried the new one and I prefer the previous scent)


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## taniherd

Lancôme LaVie Intense


----------



## StefaniJoy

Christian Dior Gris Montaigne


----------



## perlefine

Boucheron Quatre very fresh and long lasting scent I’m already on my second bottle.


----------



## SEWDimples

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Coco Chanel


----------



## wee drop o bush

My daytime favourite, Femme by Hugo Boss


----------



## Elina0408

L'Instant de Guerlain


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## perlefine

Uermi Do Washi, Still don't know what to think of this scent.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Coromandel.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## taniherd

Louis Vuitton Attrape-Reves


----------



## SEWDimples

J'adore Christian Dior


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I wish there was more coffee in this


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## iqaganda

Chanel No.5 EDP


----------



## kbell

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4365778
> 
> I wish there was more coffee in this



I’m dying to smell this. I LOVE Tom Ford but his florals don’t seem to last on me.


----------



## Elina0408

My Panda, Cheers to us ladies  [emoji257],  ok and gentlemen around [emoji846]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

kbell said:


> I’m dying to smell this. I LOVE Tom Ford but his florals don’t seem to last on me.



This one doesn’t last either. And seriously, I cannot smell coffee. Tom Ford perfumes don’t work for me honestly


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Wild Oud by Bejar


----------



## taniherd

Fresh Cannabis Santal


----------



## Elina0408

Atelier Des Ors, Crepuscule des Ames , the bottle has gold floating inside! Love it, good longevity, notes  are Mandarin, Patchouli and incense I think


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Michelle parfum today - a few drops dabbed behind each ear and on the wrists - such a lovely, smooth tuberose fragrance.   I have only a quarter of a bottle left and then its goodbye to this one since its been discontinued a long time ago.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Balenciaga Michelle parfum today - a few drops dabbed behind each ear and on the wrists - such a lovely, smooth tuberose fragrance.   I have only a quarter of a bottle left and then its goodbye to this one since its been discontinued a long time ago.



Have you considered buying a vintage while it is still available? 
I cannot help buying backups for all my favourites - hate the idea of losing them one day now that they reformulate perfumes constantly to comply with new regulations


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

That is the exact bottle I have!  Mine was a gift.  Buying back ups is a great idea.  I have debated buying some back ups but I am hesitant to buy on ebay.  I should probably just do it.  Otherwise, these perfumes will be gone forever.


----------



## taniherd

CK Shock for Her [emoji5]


----------



## MarvelGirl

Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt


----------



## LVLOYAL12

MarvelGirl said:


> Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt



+1...obsessed!!!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

No perfume today as I have a slight cold.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Wentworth-Roth said:


> No perfume today as I have a slight cold.



Feel better [emoji22]


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Elina0408

Wentworth-Roth said:


> No perfume today as I have a slight cold.


Speedy recovery


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Roses Berberanza [emoji257]


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Girl of Now Elie Saab


----------



## kbell

LV Apogee


----------



## Elina0408

Samsara , 2013 edition


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lancôme Miracle.
I wanted a daytime fragrance that I’d not worn before


----------



## MarvelGirl

LVLOYAL12 said:


> +1...obsessed!!!



It's so good, isn't it?!


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## SEWDimples

clinique happy.


----------



## hyungakim

Flora Gorgeous Gardenia By Gucci
im loving my scent...


----------



## fendifemale

BB&W Aromatherapy- Hibiscus + Ylang Ylang


----------



## MdRs

*Soavissima* - *Profumum Roma*


----------



## Elina0408

Roses Musk from Montale


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel les exclusifs de Chanel Beige.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## jess236

Philosophy Amazing Grace EDT


----------



## MarieCurie

Giorgio Armani Sì Eau de Parfum


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Ange Muse


----------



## misscocktail

Caudalie Rose de Vigne


----------



## MdRs

*Eau Absolue - Mona di Orio*


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Bellodgia today.


----------



## MarieCurie

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt and Wild Bluebell


----------



## MdRs

*Erba Pura* - *Sospiro /Xerjoff/*


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Elina0408

Erawan from Dusita


----------



## Esquared72

Chanel No. 19 EDP


----------



## MdRs

Elina0408 said:


> Erawan from Dusita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372919
> View attachment 4372920


Amazing photo! 
I can smell  by looking at the photo


----------



## MdRs

* Cuir de Russie* - *Chanel*


----------



## canto bight

Commodity Gin and Maison Margiela Replica Music Festival.


----------



## SEWDimples

Yesterday, I wore Alaia.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Elie Saab Girl of Now


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## carterazo

MarieCurie said:


> Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt and Wild Bluebell


This sounds like an interesting combination.


----------



## perlefine

Uermi Do Washi


----------



## MdRs

*51 Pour Femme - Roja Dove*


----------



## Elina0408

MdRs said:


> Amazing photo!
> I can smell  by looking at the photo


Its a fab sent indeed, not something i would normally go for(love musk!) But I am glad that got this one instead of her other ones(i smelled them before and loved them) this one was a blind buy! [emoji3]


----------



## SEWDimples

B. Balenciaga Intense EDP


----------



## carterazo

Maja perfumed body lotion


----------



## taniherd

Narciso Rodriquez Narciso eau de parfum


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Vintage Cabochard


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Alien - Mugler - I got a sample of this and I really like it. Not as good as Angel Muse in my opinion but still a very unique scent.


----------



## StylishMD

Prada
La Femme Absolu


----------



## MarieCurie

carterazo said:


> This sounds like an interesting combination.


Thank you.
These are my favourite Jo Malone scents and one day I thought: why not combine them? I am happy with the combo. I also enjoy wearing Giorgio Armani Si EDP with clarins eau des jardins. Sounds crazy, maybe, but totally works for me.

Today I'm wearing Giorgio Armani Si EDT


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Just received this vintage beauty!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes Caleche today.


----------



## carterazo

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4377165
> 
> Just received this vintage beauty!


Vintage Paloma is such a delight!


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Violet Blonde


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel Etoile De Reve


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Parfait De Roses for SPRING! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## Elina0408

Happy International Fragnance Day peeps!!! [emoji3] Today(and yesterday) i am wearing this amazing perfume, its from Papillon perfumery, a small and unique perfume maker from UK! This is called Salome, I hope you don't get wary of the name... [emoji57],


----------



## StefaniJoy

Christian Dior Gris Montaigne


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Swanky

Bond No 9 Wall Street


----------



## dangerouscurves

My signature at the moment, Ombre Leather from Tom Ford.


----------



## SEWDimples

Gucci Guilty Absolute Por Femme.


----------



## ghoulish

Derek Lam 10 Crosby Drunk on Youth


----------



## MdRs

*Siwa* - *Memo *


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron La Selection Nocturnes - I seem to be in the mood for lovely, slightly soapy aldehyde perfumes this week!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cartier Pure Parfum. Discontinued unfortunately


----------



## kbell

tom ford fleur de portofino... 
but it may as well be nothing since it doesn’t last on me at all


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

kbell said:


> tom ford fleur de portofino...
> but it may as well be nothing since it doesn’t last on me at all



You are not the only one. TFs perfumes are like dream guests: hello, nice to see you, well it’s time to go - bye bye


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Roses Berberanza


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lancôme Miracle


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Fragonard Soleil


----------



## Elina0408

Sun, Moon and Stars from late Karl , discontinued now!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Alien - Mugler


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Louis Vuitton - Sur la Route


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## StefaniJoy

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4381551



This is one of my favorites! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Wamgurl

I used to wear that lovely scent!

But, now I’m a fan of Baccarat Rouge 540...DECADENT!


----------



## Mydu

Hermes - Un Jardin sur la Lagune


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet [emoji171]


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebells


----------



## Wamgurl

fendifemale said:


> Jo Malone- Wild Bluebells



I love this fragrance.  Just wish they made it in EDP.


----------



## fendifemale

Wamgurl said:


> I love this fragrance.  Just wish they made it in EDP.


What's the difference between that and cologne? Does one have more oil?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## taniherd

Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise


----------



## carterazo

Wamgurl said:


> I used to wear that lovely scent!
> 
> But, now I’m a fan of Baccarat Rouge 540...DECADENT!


I would love to sample this one. I keep meaning to buy a decant.


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## MdRs

*Orris Noir - Ormonde Jayne*


----------



## Elina0408

My clock perfume from Micallef [emoji846]


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Red Roses


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco EDP


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## StefaniJoy

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait


----------



## kbell

LV Turbulences


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## MdRs

*Soavissima* - *Profumum Roma*


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Chanel Allure Homme Sport.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## MdRs

Serge Lutens - Un lys


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Annick Goutal Heure Exquise.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## jess236

Gabrielle Chanel


----------



## Elina0408

Arpege by Lanvin!


----------



## MdRs

*Incarnata - Anatole Lebreton*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today's perfume - Mon Precieux Nectar - Guerlain.


----------



## Esquared72

Gucci Flora - Glorious Mandarin


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Aromatherapy (Hibiscus+Ylang Ylang)


----------



## beekmanhill

Cartier Oud & Santal.


----------



## Elina0408

Joy body mist


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hermessence


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Girl of Now Elie Saab


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co.- Pure Tiffany


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet [emoji254]


----------



## StylishMD

Prada Femme Absolu


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Trying samples today - I have Chantecaille Tiare on one wrist and Chantecaille Frangipane on the other.  I love this house and want to get one of their perfumes but am feeling really indecisive!


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme LaVie Intense


----------



## Elina0408

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Trying samples today - I have Chantecaille Tiare on one wrist and Chantecaille Frangipane on the other.  I love this house and want to get one of their perfumes but am feeling really indecisive!


Le Wild is nice too, i think i prefer Frangipane (from samples)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Elina0408 said:


> Le Wild is nice too, i think i prefer Frangipane (from samples)


My nose got confused yesterday after trying too many samples!  I will have to try them again on a different day.  I tried Kalimantan and it was simply gorgeous - but I do not want to get it because it is in the same family as Chanel Coromandel and I already have Coromandel.
I need to try Le Wild the next time I am at the perfume counter.


----------



## Elina0408

Today is a Gabrielle day [emoji846]


----------



## MdRs

*Amouage - Lyric /extrait/*


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## MdRs

*L'Eau d'Hiver* - *Frederic Malle*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

MdRs said:


> *L'Eau d'Hiver* - *Frederic Malle*


Beautiful picture!


----------



## taniherd

Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

carterazo said:


> Chanel No 5


Chanel No. 5 for me as well today - the vintage eau de cologne in a black case that looks like a bigger version of the purse/travel spray case that is currently available.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel for me today too I’m wearing Coco


----------



## SEWDimples

Gucci Guilty Absolute Pour Femme EDP


----------



## Elina0408

Insolence by Guerlain (new bottle)


----------



## jess236

Mugler Alien EDP


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Maison Francis Kurkdjian - APOM.  Luminous orange blossom fragrance.


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina body cream


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## wee drop o bush

Givenchy L’Interdit


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Parfait De Roses [emoji257]


----------



## Esquared72

Carnal Flower [emoji7]


----------



## MdRs

Thank you Purses & Perfumes!


----------



## MdRs

*Soavissima - Profumum Roma*


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## barskin

Maison Lancôme Ôud Bouquet.


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Chanel Chance Eau Tendre for a warm day.
Today- Rochas Madame Rochas for a cold day.


----------



## StefaniJoy

barskin said:


> Maison Lancôme Ôud Bouquet.
> 
> View attachment 4394957



I’m wearing this today.  It’s my FAVORITE [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## jess236

La Panthere EDP Cartier


----------



## loogirl

Ex Nihilo Lust in Paradise - on our anniversary trip to Jamaica


----------



## fendifemale

Alfred Sung- Bai


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Vivejka

White Tea by Elizabeth Arden [emoji4]


----------



## barskin

StefaniJoy said:


> I’m wearing this today.  It’s my FAVORITE [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Well, as they say "great minds, etc."


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Vintage Bal a Versailles Jean Deprez


----------



## taniherd

Miu Miu


----------



## StefaniJoy

barskin said:


> Well, as they say "great minds, etc."



Wearing it again today. It’s intoxicating! I also have  Roses Berberanza and Parfait De Roses.  Have you tried those?


----------



## fendifemale

Vivejka said:


> White Tea by Elizabeth Arden [emoji4]


My cousin liked mine so much that I let her have it.


----------



## Elina0408

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4396295
> 
> Vintage Bal a Versailles Jean Deprez


[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Elina0408

Yesterday J'Adore new  Roller Pearl   today My Panda [emoji846]


----------



## MdRs

*Quand Vient La Pluie* - *Guerlain  Exclusive to BRUSSELS*


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Elina0408 said:


> Yesterday J'Adore new  Roller Pearl   today My Panda [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397069


Omg I first thought it’s a tatoo


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Chanel Bois des Iles EdT


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Gardenia.


----------



## perlefine

Boucheron Quatre


----------



## taniherd

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

EDP discontinued which makes me anxious. Shall I get a back up while it’s still available?!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Dries van Noten by F.Malle


----------



## Esquared72

Kenzo Amour


----------



## taniherd

Donna Karen My NY


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## Elina0408

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4398516
> 
> EDP discontinued which makes me anxious. Shall I get a back up while it’s still available?!


Yes you should! [emoji12] I need to get one too


----------



## Elina0408

Florence by Tocca!


----------



## Gurukulstores

Axe Intense


----------



## Gurukulstores

Axe Super Intense


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Elie Saab Girl of Now - perfect blend of gourmand and slightly floral. Very sweet and so good. [emoji7]


----------



## wee drop o bush

L’Interdit (2018), again. I LOVE this fragrance 
View attachment 4399685


----------



## MdRs

*Borneo 1834 - Serge Lutens*


----------



## taniherd

Paco Rabanne Olympea


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Myrrh & Tonka


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Elixir Charnel Oriental Brûlant Guerlain


----------



## ultravisitor

Happy birthday to me.

Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle Music for a While







An incredible blend of lavender, pineapple, and patchouli.


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Chance Tendre Parfum


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ultravisitor said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle Music for a While
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An incredible blend of lavender, pineapple, and patchouli.



Happy Birthday!

Today I’m wearing Chanel Coco EDP


----------



## perlefine

Philosphy Pure Grace


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Creed Jasmin Imperatrice Eugenie - jasmine and sandalwood.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebell


----------



## carterazo

ultravisitor said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle Music for a While
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An incredible blend of lavender, pineapple, and patchouli.


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## carterazo

Sofia by Sofia Vergara


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ultravisitor said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle Music for a While
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An incredible blend of lavender, pineapple, and patchouli.



Happy birthday!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Serge Lutens Santal Blanc


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## wee drop o bush

Carolina Herrera *Good Girl*


----------



## Elina0408

ultravisitor said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle Music for a While
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An incredible blend of lavender, pineapple, and patchouli.


Happy Birthday! [emoji898]


----------



## Elina0408

Rose Rouge from Van Cleef, for cacao  lovers too


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Violet Blonde


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent






I love how easy this one is to wear. It's appropriate for any time, anywhere. Some people complain that it doesn't project enough, but I think the delicacy is perfect for the blend of iris, honey, vanilla, woods, and incense.


----------



## MdRs

*Soir de Lune - Sisley*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Occitane en Provence Ambre Santal today.


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Elina0408 said:


> Rose Rouge from Van Cleef, for cacao  lovers too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401697


I have tried Rose Velours from this line but not this one.  Is the cacao prominent in it?

My perfume today is from Van Cleef as well - Lys Carmin.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MdRs said:


> *Soir de Lune - Sisley*



I love it, it is so sexy once you get to drydown 

Mine is Mona’s Ambra


----------



## Elina0408

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have tried Rose Velours from this line but not this one.  Is the cacao prominent in it?
> 
> My perfume today is from Van Cleef as well - Lys Carmin.


Not so much but you can sense it, for me its well balanced! Love it! Give it a try [emoji3]


----------



## Elina0408

Habanita , its sunny but cold in London Town , i searched for her as she isn't a favourite but need her today [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## taniherd

Miu Miu l’eau bleue


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower

Normally I hate tuberose, but this is fantastic.


----------



## Wamgurl

Fracas [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

Tresor Lancome in Love


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miller Harris La Fumee


----------



## jess236

Narciso Rodriguez Poudree


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Cactus Garden

This is the only one of the new Louis Vuitton trio to have really piqued my interest so far. I'm just trying it out today from my sample to see if it's worth a full bottle purchase. (I tried Afternoon Swim yesterday. That's a big NO, unfortunately.)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Penhaligon’s Ostara - Daffodils in the springtime.  Discontinued. 
Another discontinued floral I love from Penhaligon's is Lily and Spice, a lovely, earthy lily scent.


----------



## Florasun

Papillon Artisan’s Dryad


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## SEWDimples

ultravisitor said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle Music for a While
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An incredible blend of lavender, pineapple, and patchouli.


Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## SEWDimples

Balanciaga Florabotanica. It last all day.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

28 La Pausa by Chanel


----------



## Maxt

Perdizione, Nobile 1942


----------



## Elina0408

Covet by SJP


----------



## taniherd

Vera Wang Lovestruck


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Star Magnolia Blossom


----------



## jess236

Mugler Alien EDP


Currently one of my favorites


----------



## iqaganda

Almost empty!!


----------



## Florasun

Serge Lutens Femininite du Bois


----------



## carterazo

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4406916
> 
> 
> Almost empty!!


Time to get another one!  Mine is below half and I am already considering another bottle. [emoji5]


----------



## iqaganda

carterazo said:


> Time to get another one!  Mine is below half and I am already considering another bottle. [emoji5]



I will definitely repurchase this perfume as it is my go-to every summer. I want to try the Fraiche one too! [emoji16]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

LV Sun Song [emoji274] I will always remember this summer of 2019 because of this perfume [emoji173]️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While







I just can't get enough of this.


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## Florasun

I haven't tried this one yet. I like the name.
Today I am wearing FM Eau de Magnolia.



ultravisitor said:


> Frederic Malle Music for a While
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't get enough of this.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L' Eau d' Ambre - L'Artisan Parfumeur.  Powdery and comforting fragrance for a cloudy, cool and damp day.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Elie Saab Girl of Now


----------



## Elina0408

Easter weekend nights ! Bella Bellissima Exquisite! Highly recommended


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle - Lipstick Rose today.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Roses Berberanza [emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Tendre - I've worn this since it was first released, but now trying the new EDP - very nice!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Gingham


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## barskin

StefaniJoy said:


> Wearing it again today. It’s intoxicating! I also have  Roses Berberanza and Parfait De Roses.  Have you tried those?


I have them both! I also have Santal Kardoman from the Maison Lancome line.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chloe Roses


----------



## StefaniJoy

barskin said:


> I have them both! I also have Santal Kardoman from the Maison Lancome line.



Lancôme Parfait De Roses today! [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Coco


----------



## barskin

StefaniJoy said:


> Lancôme Parfait De Roses today! [emoji254][emoji254]


Oooh. Nice!


----------



## ultravisitor

Florasun said:


> I haven't tried this one yet. I like the name.
> Today I am wearing FM Eau de Magnolia.


Music for a While is a bit divisive. I love it, though. The pineapple is so bright and juicy on my skin and it lasts for so long.

I like Eau de Magnolia, but I'm not sure if I like it enough for a full bottle. I mean, there are others in the Frederic Malle line that I'd like before that one.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Jardin sur le Toit by Hermes


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge EdP







One of the greatest steals in perfumery. People will quite willingly pay 10 to 15 times the cost of this for a perfume that is not nearly as good.


----------



## taniherd

Angel Muse


----------



## carterazo

Finally move on to a different fragrance. Today I'm wearing TBS White Musk


----------



## Maxt

Marc Jacobs Decadence Eau so decadent (on a rainy day). Feels so fruity and cosy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Elina0408

Furiosa by Fendi


----------



## wee drop o bush

Clarins Eau des Jardins, refreshing in the hot weather I’m currently enjoying 
View attachment 4412155


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Still waiting for the lilac bushes to bloom here.   In the meantime, today's fragrance is Aerin Lilac Path.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Gucci Bloom-I don’t care if it feminine, but I love it! [emoji39]


----------



## taniherd

Creed Sublime Vanille


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## floodette

still chanel no 5 eau premiere


----------



## chessmont

I have no pics, but I am enjoying several solid perfumes from Mandy Aftel at Aftelier perfumes.  She is NOT inexpensive but I love the solid perfumes in their silver cases!  I just bought one, "Oud Luban" which is very sandalwood type (but not strong) and woodsy and other stuff but I do not have the knowledge to use the correct terms.  She says it was Leonard Cohen's favorite and he always ordered it from her!  I think if you google Aftelier Perfumes you will find the site (I am not affiliated)  I really like traveling with the solid perfume, no issues with TSA liquid requirements.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lancôme _Miracle_


----------



## taniherd

Chanel No. 5 L’Eau


----------



## jess236

Tom Ford Eau de Soleil Blanc

It's ok but smells just like suntan lotion.


----------



## Maxt




----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MFK Lumière Noire


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Viktor & Rolf Bon Bon


----------



## Beren Delon

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Hiris by Hermes


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage







Brand new purchase from the Dior launch event here yesterday. It's the best fig I've ever tried, and I think it's going to be great for summer (especially my upcoming trip to Italy!). The notes from Fragrantica: "Top notes are bergamot, petitgrain and ozonic notes; middle notes are fig, hedione, orange blossom, rose, fig tree, sea notes, solar notes and peach; base notes are labdanum, pebbles, amberwood and vanilla."


----------



## Elina0408

Patchouli intense from Molinard


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Despite loving the scent of orange blossom, I don't reach for this perfume often enough!   Must do a better job of rotating through my fragrances.  But I am still searching for my ideal orange blossom fragrance - am yet to find it!


----------



## ClassicFab

MIU MIU L'eau Bleue


----------



## clydekiwi

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Despite loving the scent of orange blossom, I don't reach for this perfume often enough!   Must do a better job of rotating through my fragrances.  But I am still searching for my ideal orange blossom fragrance - am yet to find it!
> View attachment 4414023



I love this. Definitely smells like oranges. Why don’t you like it


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

clydekiwi said:


> I love this. Definitely smells like oranges. Why don’t you like it


I do like it - I am not sure why I don't reach for it enough.   I think it could be because I like my orange blossom fragrances to be more airy - this one is a bit heavier with jasmine, tuberose and also a cumin note, so I have to be more in the mood for it to wear it.  However, I don't smell the cumin, although its listed in the notes.  I always get compliments when I wear this perfume.  It definitely has its place in my wardrobe.
Also, some of my fragrances get neglected simply because I do not focus on rotating through them enough - I am trying to improve on my rotation system!


----------



## MdRs

*Dia - Amouage*


----------



## taniherd

VS Bombshell


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Christian Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## jimmie staton

Swanky said:


> Continued from previous thread


I wear Clive Christian Number 1 for men a lot and sometimes Clive Christian Chasing The Dragon for men... I want the Clive Christian Imperial Majesty for men but it is very rare and hard to get.
"J!m"


----------



## Maxt




----------



## taniherd

Dior J’Adore


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Elina0408

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4414900


How does it smell??


----------



## Elina0408

Eau de Orange Verte H


----------



## chowlover2

Elina0408 said:


> Eau de Orange Verte H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415062


What is the name of your Hermes scarf? Stunning.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Elina0408 said:


> How does it smell??



It is wow! like a party in a bottle 
Love it!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I do like it - I am not sure why I don't reach for it enough.   I think it could be because I like my orange blossom fragrances to be more airy - this one is a bit heavier with jasmine, tuberose and also a cumin note, so I have to be more in the mood for it to wear it.  However, I don't smell the cumin, although its listed in the notes.  I always get compliments when I wear this perfume.  It definitely has its place in my wardrobe.
> Also, some of my fragrances get neglected simply because I do not focus on rotating through them enough - I am trying to improve on my rotation system!



My favourite orange blossom fragrance is Seville a l’Aube. I agree with your assessment of Fleur d’Oranger, I find it too heavy as well. If you are looking for an airy, orange blossom, why not try White Zagora by The Different Company.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I am wearing Coromandel EDT.


----------



## Elina0408

chowlover2 said:


> What is the name of your Hermes scarf? Stunning.


Sichuan is called [emoji3]


----------



## Jesssb0890

Signorina salvatore ferragamo


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur

I'm wearing something cozy and warm since it's supposed to snow 3 to 8 inches today.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## Elina0408

Fracas today and English Garden [emoji257]


----------



## Maxt

Diptique Eau de 34.


----------



## Florasun

ultravisitor said:


> Music for a While is a bit divisive. I love it, though. The pineapple is so bright and juicy on my skin and it lasts for so long.
> 
> I like Eau de Magnolia, but I'm not sure if I like it enough for a full bottle. I mean, there are others in the Frederic Malle line that I'd like before that one.



Thank you for mentioning this - it is indeed bright and cheery. After sampling it, I decided to spring for the 50ml bottle. And I am wearing it today.


----------



## MdRs

*Misia - Chanel*


----------



## jess236

Guerlain L'Heure Blue EDT


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Wentworth-Roth said:


> My favourite orange blossom fragrance is Seville a l’Aube. I agree with your assessment of Fleur d’Oranger, I find it too heavy as well. If you are looking for an airy, orange blossom, why not try White Zagora by The Different Company.


Thank you - I went and read some reviews of White Zagora and definitely want to try it.  I will be ordering a sample of that and also a sample of Seville a l'Aube, which I have been meaning to try for ages.  The L'Artisan sounds like a complex orange blossom fragrance - I was interested to read that it has beeswax.  I don't think I have come across that note in a perfume before and am curious to smell this fragrance.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today's perfume - Cartier's Must de Cartier.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## jess236

taniherd said:


> Thierry Mugler Alien


One of my favorites


----------



## tulipfield

Hermes Twilly


----------



## Florasun

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4416318



I love this one. I have used up my samples and wanted to purchase a bottle, but I find that it has been renamed to ‘V Intense’, and so I am hesitating. First of all I like the old name better, and secondly, they have probably reformulated the juice.


----------



## Florasun

Vintage Givenchy III


----------



## misstrine85

Paco Rabanne - Olympéa


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Florasun said:


> Vintage Givenchy III


I have a tiny bottle of this perfume and I sometimes dab a little on when I want to smell it - such a beauty!


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade







I love how dark and rich this is. It's cold again today, and this fragrance really works for cold weather, so I'm wearing it again because I'm not sure how much I'll want to wear it over the summer.


----------



## Elina0408

Opium old one, its a tester that they gave it to me  for free, not much left, maybe 5 spritzs, O will treasure it until last one [emoji6]


----------



## sallygreen

Givenchy Angel&Demon


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Elina0408

Glorious Mahora, discontinued, this is from 2001 [emoji56] (launched 2000 discontinued 2 years later!)


----------



## Florasun

Today I tried out Neela Vermeire’s Niral. I was expecting to be bowled over with waves of rose and spices, but it was very mild, like the memory of being at the bazaar, not actually in the bazaar. Unless my smeller is broken, in which case, apologies to the people around me, LOL.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Elina0408 said:


> Glorious Mahora, discontinued, this is from 2001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (launched 2000 discontinued 2 years later!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418831


Mahora is glorious indeed - I wear just one spray although I actually prefer dabbing it -  it lasts a long time.    Guerlain brought out Mayotte later (which is said to be very similar to Mahora) but I have not tried it.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Al Oudh by L’Artisan P.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

ultravisitor said:


> Music for a While is a bit divisive. I love it, though. The pineapple is so bright and juicy on my skin and it lasts for so long.



I fondly remember l’Artisan P. Ananas Fizz, a beautiful, sparkling pineapple-themed summer fragrance.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Terre d' iris today.

I have to figure out how to crop these pictures to make them smaller!


----------



## jess236

Mon Guerlain EDP


----------



## ElenaC

MAC My Heroine. This is a dupe of Tom Ford Tuscan Leather. Very strong and quite dark and masculine scent. Notes are leather, insence, smoke and tobacco. Doesn't sound appealing and my bf described as pure evil


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Florasun said:


> I love this one. I have used up my samples and wanted to purchase a bottle, but I find that it has been renamed to ‘V Intense’, and so I am hesitating. First of all I like the old name better, and secondly, they have probably reformulated the juice.



I didn’t even know that! Thank you for the info!


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

View attachment 4419972

	

		
			
		

		
	
Guerlain Arsene Lupin Voyou


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## chessmont

ElenaC said:


> MAC My Heroine. This is a dupe of Tom Ford Tuscan Leather. Very strong and quite dark and masculine scent. Notes are leather, insence, smoke and tobacco. Doesn't sound appealing and my bf described as pure evil



Ah yes Tuscan Leather. I have it but don’t wear it much it definitely is too heavy for warm weather. 

If I close my eyes it brings back memories of the faint smell of tobacco and leather, perhaps the jacket on a handsome man in a dark club In the 1970s-80s. You can tell how old I am lol. 

My husband hasn’t mentioned it on me one way or another. He rarely pays attention, sigh.


----------



## Florasun

Today I sampled Memo Paris ‘Tigers Nest’. I thought it was too spicy and masculine at first but later it settled down into ambery sweetness. Notes are Amber, Balsam, aldehydes, incense, saffron, lime, absinthe, osmanthus, plus more... I’m tired from writing this, LOL.


----------



## Elina0408

In the mood for my new found love, Shalimar (i couldn't stand it) and my scarf of the day [emoji3]


----------



## Florasun

Elina0408 said:


> In the mood for my new found love, Shalimar (i couldn't stand it) and my scarf of the day [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420260



Love both!! Kicking myself for not grabbing Au Couer de la Vie when it was reissued. Unfortunately I can only afford one vice at a time.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I saw a bottle of Calvin Klein _Contradiction_ on the clearance section of my local Boots Pharmacy, I haven’t thought about this fragrance in years, but I LOVED it 20 years ago  So of course I couldn’t resist purchasing it. 
Contradiction is as nice as I remember, I feel almost in my twenties again


----------



## ultravisitor

Creed Aventus







People might be really annoying about this fragrance, but it sure is good.


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium Intense


----------



## perlefine

Boucheron Quatre


----------



## Florasun

chessmont said:


> If I close my eyes it brings back memories of the faint smell of tobacco and leather, perhaps the jacket on a handsome man in a dark club In the 1970s-80s. You can tell how old I am lol.
> 
> My husband hasn’t mentioned it on me one way or another. He rarely pays attention, sigh.


He may not say anything, but pay attention to his mood. If it brings back happy memories for you, then it probably does for him, also. He may experience an unaccountable lightening of his spirits when you’re around. If he doesn’t consciously notice it he will subliminally.



wee drop o bush said:


> I saw a bottle of Calvin Klein _Contradiction_ on the clearance section of my local Boots Pharmacy, I haven’t thought about this fragrance in years, but I LOVED it 20 years ago  So of course I couldn’t resist purchasing it.
> Contradiction is as nice as I remember, I feel almost in my twenties again


These are the best kind of fragrances and well worth the price!


----------



## lucydee

It's Friday, Gucci Bloom for me!
Enjoy  the  weekend  all.


----------



## ultravisitor

Successfully met the due date for a very serious project last night, so...

Amouage Jubilation XXV


----------



## Elina0408

Florasun said:


> Love both!! Kicking myself for not grabbing Au Couer de la Vie when it was reissued. Unfortunately I can only afford one vice at a time.


I have kicked myself multiple times too for other scarves, bags etc [emoji12]


----------



## Elina0408

Perfume and scarf of the day! [emoji182]


----------



## chessmont

Florasun said:


> He may not say anything, but pay attention to his mood. If it brings back happy memories for you, then it probably does for him, also. He may experience an unaccountable lightening of his spirits when you’re around. If he doesn’t consciously notice it he will subliminally.
> 
> 
> These are the best kind of fragrances and well worth the price!



Well, these memories are from years before I met him ;o)


----------



## Florasun

Chanel No. 19 perfume.


----------



## Florasun

Elina0408 said:


> Perfume and scarf of the day! [emoji182]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421659


I love the photos of your scarf and perfume pairings. Thanks for taking the time to post them!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Elina0408 said:


> Perfume and scarf of the day! [emoji182]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421659



Hi! Gorgeous photo! Can you tell me what this perfume smells like, as I’m considering purchasing it? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## misstrine85

Paco Rabanne Olympéa


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Cuir Cannage

Really great on a cool spring day.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet [emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## octopus17

Ambroise by Ormonde Jayne


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

View attachment 4422754


----------



## Miner's wife

Givenchy Dahlia Divin


----------



## Florasun

I am trying Le Parfume de Therese today. I am not quite in love with it, and trying to discern why not. I think the leather accord mixed with the fruit is somewhat jarring.


----------



## ultravisitor

Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## misstrine85

Prada Candy


----------



## Elina0408

Florasun said:


> I love the photos of your scarf and perfume pairings. Thanks for taking the time to post them!


Its a pleasure! [emoji8]


----------



## Elina0408

StefaniJoy said:


> Hi! Gorgeous photo! Can you tell me what this perfume smells like, as I’m considering purchasing it? Thank you [emoji4]


Hi! To me smells more of the white tea and petit grain, a hint of the magnolia and that! I would suggest because of the price to get a sample or try it at the boutique! On my skin is long lasting too [emoji3]


----------



## taniherd

Tiffany & Co. Intense


----------



## Elina0408

Zebra from H and La Danza de la Libellule from Nobile1942  When I got it was almost 40 degrees in Vienna ( summer,  some years back!) and found it amazing, back in England and colder weather I didn't like it so much thus using it a from time to time maybe once or twice a year! I will use it when warm weather hits Uk to see if will make a difference , I think the cedar vanilla combined with apple makes it strange for me! [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]  [emoji182]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Elina0408 said:


> Hi! To me smells more of the white tea and petit grain, a hint of the magnolia and that! I would suggest because of the price to get a sample or try it at the boutique! On my skin is long lasting too [emoji3]



Hi, thank you so much for your reply! I actually ordered a sample today.  I hope I love it! I need some new spring and summer scents [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Boosy musk, with delicious notes of wood, leather, tobacco, spice, patchouli.

Imagine James Bond in a leather jacket, already with a cocktail but without the hangover breath. Very sexy smell


----------



## ultravisitor

Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle Noir Epices







Spicy and warm enough for winter, yet fresh and citrus-y and floral enough for spring and summer. Amazing.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Tiffany and Co.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle - Lys Mediterranee.


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Venise


----------



## Florasun

My old standby - Goutal Eau d'Hadrien.


----------



## Elina0408

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4424118
> 
> Boosy musk, with delicious notes of wood, leather, tobacco, spice, patchouli.
> 
> Imagine James Bond in a leather jacket, already with a cocktail but without the hangover breath. Very sexy smell


Must be splendid! [emoji173]


----------



## Elina0408

Yesterday's vintage Miss Dior [emoji8] (Dior shawl too)


----------



## ClassicFab

Miu Miu L'eau Bleue


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain- Herba Fresca Allegoria


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

fendifemale said:


> Guerlain- Herba Fresca Allegoria


I think I have a sample of this and need to try it out.  I've heard its minty and fresh, suitable for hot summer days.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Nahema today.


----------



## jess236

Serge Lutens Fleurs d'Oranger


----------



## fendifemale

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think I have a sample of this and need to try it out.  I've heard its minty and fresh, suitable for hot summer days.


It is. Today is muggy and hot in Texas so I needed this.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Florasun

Guerlain Chamade


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Gardenia Petale - This perfume is a little sharp for just a few minutes at the beginning, but it soon evolves into a lovely floral bouquet.


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Mandarino di Amalfi Aqua


----------



## Elina0408

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4426829
> 
> Gardenia Petale - This perfume is a little sharp for just a few minutes at the beginning, but it soon evolves into a lovely floral bouquet.


I am on the fence for this one [emoji848]


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Elina0408 said:


> I am on the fence for this one [emoji848]


What did you think of it?  To me, it is more of a mixed floral bouquet than solely a gardenia fragrance.  I am not a fan of the opening but it quickly develops and I enjoy the fragrance once it settles on the skin.


----------



## Elina0408

Purses & Perfumes said:


> What did you think of it?  To me, it is more of a mixed floral bouquet than solely a gardenia fragrance.  I am not a fan of the opening but it quickly develops and I enjoy the fragrance once it settles on the skin. [emoji2]


I am not sure i like it on me, i will try it again and decide! Kind of too soft for my liking but will see [emoji848]


----------



## Elina0408

Meanwhile I wore Shalimar soufle with my pretty new scarf [emoji3]


----------



## Florasun

Chanel Coromandel. I have a cold but I could still smell this lovely fragrance.


----------



## Florasun

This thread is dangerous. I now have a long list of scents I want to try. (And thanks to Elina I am thinking about dropping into Hermes and checking out the scarves.)


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

M.Micallef Art Collection - 203 Man

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 22. EDT.


----------



## Florasun

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> M.Micallef Art Collection - 203 Man
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



I had not heard of this house prior to your post. I found that several of their fragrances are sold by luckyscent (not yours, tho), and now there’s a couple more must- try on my list.


----------



## Elina0408

Florasun said:


> I had not heard of this house prior to your post. I found that several of their fragrances are sold by luckyscent (not yours, tho), and now there’s a couple more must- try on my list. [emoji2]


I have posted mine too some time ago [emoji12] not to tempt you though, mine is the first original clock perfume of Micallef now they are doing a slight different one! 
Love this thread too as we learn new things from each other! Xx


----------



## Elina0408

Florasun said:


> This thread is dangerous. I now have a long list of scents I want to try. (And thanks to Elina I am thinking about dropping into Hermes and checking out the scarves.)


[emoji56][emoji48][emoji12]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Florasun said:


> I had not heard of this house prior to your post. I found that several of their fragrances are sold by luckyscent (not yours, tho), and now there’s a couple more must- try on my list.



The art collection was from 2011'ish and limited/discontinued. Once my current bottle is gone, I'm out, too. I had bought a couple of them, when they were still available. I'm eying one last bottle on eBay right now that was said to be used only once, but I'm highly hesitant to buy a "used" perfume ... 

It's an unbelievable great scent, I love it - even more than Bond No9's "Chez" ...

Really glad you found some scents you'd like to try! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

M.Micaleff Royal Muska
Very addictive warm musky woody sweet peach. Rich, delicious and comforting


----------



## Elina0408

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4428163
> 
> M.Micaleff Royal Muska
> Very addictive warm musky woody sweet peach. Rich, delicious and comforting


I was waiting to see what you have up on your sleeve [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Today, Eight & Bob.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Elina0408 said:


> I was waiting to see what you have up on your sleeve [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



That’s because you reminded me of that perfume! 
 It used to be my addition for a while


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Gingham


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Shalimar Initial EDP.
Unfortunately, it's discontinued now.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage


----------



## Elina0408

Xia Xiang by Revlon, amazing discontinued Edt


----------



## fendifemale

Elina0408 said:


> Xia Xiang by Revlon, amazing discontinued Edt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429354
> View attachment 4429356


Beautiful scarf and bottle.


----------



## Florasun

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4428163
> 
> M.Micaleff Royal Muska
> Very addictive warm musky woody sweet peach. Rich, delicious and comforting





Elina0408 said:


> I was waiting to see what you have up on your sleeve [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]





the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Today, Eight & Bob.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Oh Oliver, look what you started, LOL!
Okay, which Eight and Bob are you wearing? I recently received a sample of Cap d’Antibes. It was very nice. Which one was the one JFK used?


----------



## Florasun

Elina0408 said:


> Xia Xiang by Revlon, amazing discontinued Edt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429354
> View attachment 4429356





fendifemale said:


> Beautiful scarf and bottle.



I agree with Fendifemale. What does this one smell like?


----------



## Florasun

Today I am wearing Valentino Uomo.
Top notes are Bergamot and Myrtle. Middle notes are coffee, chocolate, and hazelnut.
Basenotes are leather and cedar.


----------



## Florasun

Elina0408 said:


> I have posted mine too some time ago [emoji12] not to tempt you though, mine is the first original clock perfume of Micallef now they are doing a slight different one!
> Love this thread too as we learn new things from each other! Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4427964



I love your wallpaper!!


----------



## taniherd

Aura Mugler


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Florasun said:


> Oh Oliver, look what you started, LOL!
> Okay, which Eight and Bob are you wearing? I recently received a sample of Cap d’Antibes. It was very nice. Which one was the one JFK used?



Hey Florasun,

I'm wearing the classic/original Eight & Bob -> https://eightandbob.com/world/original-perfume-fragrance.html

And yes, that is the one JFK supposedly used ...  It's a nice story. 

I didn't know "Eight & Bob" had "evolved" into something bigger, I just found out when I checked the website.

Oh, and today I'm wearing a very simple scent, Jill Sander - Ultrasense.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Florasun said:


> Oh Oliver, look what you started, LOL!
> Okay, which Eight and Bob are you wearing? I recently received a sample of Cap d’Antibes. It was very nice. Which one was the one JFK used?



Don’t have any! You win


----------



## Florasun

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hey Florasun,
> 
> I'm wearing the classic/original Eight & Bob -> https://eightandbob.com/world/original-perfume-fragrance.html
> 
> And yes, that is the one JFK supposedly used ...  It's a nice story.
> 
> I didn't know "Eight & Bob" had "evolved" into something bigger, I just found out when I checked the website.
> 
> Oh, and today I'm wearing a very simple scent, Jill Sander - Ultrasense.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you for the info and the link! It agree it is a nice story!


----------



## Florasun

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Don’t have any! You win


At least now we have an excuse to go shopping for a new frag!


----------



## jess236

I'm trying out a sample of KayAli Elixir 11. It's very strong - Red Apple, Rose Absolute, Jasmine Sambac Absolute, Vanilla, Patchouli.  I like it but only for wearing around the house for now.


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda Lily


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Eight & Bob, again.  

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## tatertot

Lanvanilla Sugared Grapefruit


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Note Vanillée M.Micaleff
Such a pretty bottle. But the perfume is too vanilla to me, so it lives in the guest bathroom as a toilet freshener


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme Parfum







Such an awesome, dark iris for cool weather.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La Vie Est Belle Lancôme


----------



## octopus17

Shalimar Extrait - just a teeny tiny bit


----------



## coniglietta

the body shop moringa


----------



## Florasun

Dryad


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Grand Soir - Maison Francis Kurkdjian.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Burberry kinda day, so it's "Touch" today.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde

For the one year anniversary of my brother's death.


----------



## perlefine

Lancaster Summer Splash, I'm on bottle number 4 and it's almost empty


----------



## Sferics

Reflection Woman by Amouage


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## taniherd

Giorgio Armani Sky Di Gioia


----------



## Florasun

Chanel Boy.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Gucci Guilty Intense.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugle Angel Muse


----------



## ClassicFab

Kate Spade Live Colorfully


----------



## carterazo

Valentino Valentina


----------



## taniherd

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

St. Barth - Homme.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## StefaniJoy

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cartier So Pretty.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Gucci - Made to Measure.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prada Candy


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage

This is just so great.


----------



## ClassicFab

Miu Miu L'eau Bleue
Can't get enough of this scent. It's my go-to for the spring this year


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Tango by Masque Milano
A wonderful warm spicy smell: amber, lots of spice, tonka, wood, a touch of rose. Delicious


----------



## Florasun

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Balade Sauvage
> 
> This is just so great.


okay I guess I am going to have to check this out!!


----------



## Florasun

Lancome Jasmins Marzipane


----------



## Konicek007

Dior - Forever and ever Dior


----------



## StefaniJoy

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Balade Sauvage
> 
> This is just so great.



I LOVE THIS! My new favorite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## StefaniJoy

Christian Dior The Cashemire


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes Hiris today.


----------



## ultravisitor

StefaniJoy said:


> I LOVE THIS! My new favorite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


It's definitely a new fave of mine, too. I haven't been wearing it too much because it's still been a bit too chilly here in Chicago, but since the weather has warmed up a bit this week...


----------



## wee drop o bush

Les Bains Guerbois _1900 - L’Heure de Proust_ 
Mmmmm


----------



## ultravisitor

Bond No. 9 Chez Bond

Chez Bond is so easy to wear because it's so inoffensive. I don't reach for it much, though, because it's a bit too ordinary.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebell


----------



## loves

Prodigieux le parfum by Nuxe


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Elie Saab Girl of Now


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge EdP


----------



## jess236

Balenciaga B


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Coromandel EDT.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4436349
> 
> Chanel Coromandel EDT.



Love it! May buy it next time


----------



## taniherd

Kilian White Cristal


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co- Pure Tiffany


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Epic Amouage

View attachment 4437050


----------



## ultravisitor

Roja Dove Elysium Pour Homme Parfum Cologne

This is decent, but like a lot of Roja Doves, it is supremely overrated and supremely overpriced.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Bon Bon Viktor & Rolf


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ultravisitor said:


> Roja Dove Elysium Pour Homme Parfum Cologne
> 
> This is decent, but like a lot of Roja Doves, it is supremely overrated and supremely overpriced.



Agree!


----------



## ClassicFab

Miu Miu L'eau Bleue


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage

I love this so much.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Burberry Touch.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## taniherd

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Florasun

Have tried White Zagora a couple of times, including today. The scent is okay, but it has poor sillage and longevity on me. I am glad I didn't buy the full bottle.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade

This is among the most underrated perfumes out there, and I like it that way. Part of that may be because it had very limited distribution for about the first 9 months of it being on the market, but whatever. It's one of the most gorgeous oud-based perfumes I've encountered.


----------



## Florasun

Kiki parfum extrait by Vero Profumo. A lovely, rich, take on lavender. The notes are lavender, caramel, musk, fruits.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Sa majeste la rose - a realistic rose with a touch of green, and a hint of honey in the drydown that makes me reach for it on cool spring days.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit

Fell in love with this about 10 years ago and I fall for it all over again whenever I wear it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens again today.  La Fille de Berlin, which is rose again, but quite different from Sa majeste la rose, which is more of a tea-rose kind of perfume.   
La Fille de Berlin is deep red roses, a little jammy (but not sweet), a rich fragrance with a very soft hint of spice to it.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## carterazo

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Burberry Touch.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I love this! I bought a mini to try it and it spilled out during shipping. Luckily it still some left in it. I've been waiting for the weather to warm up so I can use the tiny bit that's left. I must remember to buy a bottle.


----------



## taniherd

Solinotes White Tea Eau de Parfum


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage

I'm thinking I'm gonna be wearing this a lot during the warmer months.


----------



## harrietvane

Burberry Her


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19 vintage EDT.   
I also have the current No. 19 EDT and it is much lighter and does not last long on me, but the older version is perfect.


----------



## taniherd

Evelyn & Crabtree Lavender & Espresso Eau De Toilette


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Love it! May buy it next time


Chanel now has the exclusifs in EDP concentration; they no longer make the EDT's in the exclusifs line.   I have not tried Coromandel EDP, but based on everything I have heard/read about it a while ago, it smells pretty similar to the EDT version.


----------



## SEWDimples

Florabotanica Balenciaga


----------



## Florasun

Theo Fennel Scent.


----------



## jess236

*GUCCI Bloom Acqua di Fiori EDT

*


----------



## tatertot

Classic Miu Miu today. I love that peppery, fresh scent


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eau Sauvage

Easy to see why this one is a classic, though I do wish performance was just a bit stronger.


----------



## taniherd

Glossier You


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain's Vol de Nuit (night flight) vintage EDT.  This is such an incredible fragrance, brings to mind the cool air at high altitudes while flying.   An ethereal scent that stays close to the skin and dries down soft and powdery.   My bottle (along with most of my other vintage perfumes) was given to me by an aunt who loved perfume and had a great collection.


----------



## Elina0408

This cutie, Feerie is a light perfume from Van Cleef


----------



## jess236

Elina0408 said:


> This cutie, Feerie is a light perfume from Van Cleef


What a pretty bottle


----------



## Florasun

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Guerlain's Vol de Nuit (night flight) vintage EDT.  This is such an incredible fragrance, brings to mind the cool air at high altitudes while flying.   An ethereal scent that stays close to the skin and dries down soft and powdery.   My bottle (along with most of my other vintage perfumes) was given to me by an aunt who loved perfume and had a great collection.


This has been on my wish-list for a long time. I wish I had an aunt like yours!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Florasun said:


> This has been on my wish-list for a long time. I wish I had an aunt like yours!


Thanks Florasun.  Yes, I am fortunate to have been able to try and wear some of these perfumes before reformulation and discontinuation.  My Vol de Nuit bottle is almost over.   I purchased the current version which feels watered down - not surprising since the original contained oakmoss, and now there are restrictions on the usage of oakmoss in perfumes.  But I do love Vol de Nuit - it has so much atmosphere, and brings the early days of aviation to mind.  Its an introspective kind of perfume, for quiet days, and does not have much projection.  But sometimes, if I love the way a perfume smells, I am willing to compromise on sillage - as long as I can smell the scent on myself, I am okay with it.

Both my aunt (mother's sister) and my mom loved perfume - but where my aunt had a larger collection, my mom mostly wore Miss Dior, and occasionally, Rochas Femme.  I received my very first perfume from my aunt and it was Shalimar eau de cologne, which is still my favorite version of Shalimar.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Bon Bon Viktor & Rolf


----------



## jess236

Bvlgari eau parfumee au the blanc


----------



## fendifemale

Trish Mcevoy- TRISH


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Chance Tendre Parfum


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Prada Infusion de Fleur d'Oranger.


----------



## Florasun

Today I am trying a sample of Ex Niholo French Affair. This is unisex but skews masculine. It is a Chypre, with top notes of bergamot and litchi. I immediately thought ‘yum’ when I put it on. In my imaginary universe, this is what older Cary Grant (Charade era) would smell like. distingué, sexy, expensive.


----------



## ClassicFab

Chloe- Chloe EDP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquolina Pink Sugar - one of the best inexpensive scents.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## jinji

Pravda Candy


----------



## Florasun

2boys_jademommy said:


> Aquolina Pink Sugar - one of the best inexpensive scents.


Sounds yummy - I need to go google it, LOL!


----------



## fendifemale

Gucci Bloom- Nettare di Fiori


----------



## roundandround

Diana Vreeland -Simply Divine


----------



## Hurrem1001

Lanvin - Eclat de Fleurs


----------



## perlefine

Boucheron Quatre fresh and simple


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chanel Coco


----------



## taniherd

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi


----------



## jaztee

Jo Malone Lime, Basil and Mandarin.


----------



## wee drop o bush

*1900 L'Heure De Proust Les Bains Guerbois. It’s very warm and a bit muggy here today so the freshness of this fragrance works beautifully *


----------



## perlefine

Victoria’s Secret Angels Gold, already got a back up bottle.


----------



## Florasun

Miss Dior EdT Originale


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Noir


----------



## SEWDimples

Jo Malone Basil & Neroli


----------



## barskin

Guerlain Elixir Charnel Gourmand Coquin….that name long enough for ya? Simplified: It's rum and chocolate.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion almost exclusively for about 10 days. I just love this one.   A little goes a long way and then stays close to you. No broadcasting your presence.


----------



## absolutpink

Gucci Bloom Acqua di Fiori


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Annick Goutal Songes EDT - frangipani, tiare and jasmine.  A beautiful floral.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Narnanz

Marc Jacobs Decadence...and I only got it for the bottle.
But love it.


----------



## barskin

Narnanz said:


> Marc Jacobs Decadence...and I only got it for the bottle.
> But love it.


 Yeah. I love the scent, but I got all three varieties so I could have a complete set of purses (even though, I'm not too crazy about Divine Decadence).


----------



## Narnanz

barskin said:


> Yeah. I love the scent, but I got all three varieties so I could have a complete set of purses (even though, I'm not too crazy about Divine Decadence).
> View attachment 4454404


ohhh...Im just about out of mine...so maybe time to update my perfume wardrobe. Yay Im in Auckland in two weeks...will hopefully find one there as no-one in my town stocks this one.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes Eau des Merveilles.


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk L' eau


----------



## fendifemale

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4454694
> 
> Hermes Eau des Merveilles.


My fave Hermes.


----------



## fendifemale

Avon- White Vetiver (oldie but goodie)


----------



## StylishMD

Prada La Femme Absolu


----------



## Polaremil

Chanel 1932. It’s simply sublime.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Lost Cherry


----------



## absolutpink

Replica Beach Walk


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

fendifemale said:


> My fave Hermes.


I like the others in this series as well, especially Elixir des Merveilles, which is a heavier perfume with patchouli, more of a winter perfume for me.  Le Ambre des Merveilles is very warm and cozy with amber and vanilla (but longevity could be a bit better).


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## jess236

I am trying my samples of Kayali. They can be worn on their own or layered.


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory


----------



## absolutpink

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## B4GBuff

YSL Mon Paris (original not the couture version)


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Venise


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower from a large sample.    Will be getting a full bottle in the near future.


----------



## SEWDimples

Jo Malone 
Blackberry & Bay with Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Monsieur.







Spicy, boozy patchouli.


----------



## absolutpink

Flowerbomb


----------



## perlefine

Victoria’s Secret Angels Gold


----------



## taniherd

absolutpink said:


> Flowerbomb



Hi! Have you smelled the new Flowerbomb Midnight?  I haven’t but I’m intrigued.


----------



## Melissa Ann

Creed Spring flowers


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ormaie  YVONNE


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady






I'm getting lots of clove and incense in this today, and it's awesome.


----------



## absolutpink

taniherd said:


> Hi! Have you smelled the new Flowerbomb Midnight?  I haven’t but I’m intrigued.



I haven't yet but I need to! So far I like all of the Flowerbomb scents. I also need to smell Spicebomb.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jimmy Choo Blossom


----------



## wee drop o bush

_Jardins de Misfah Une Nuit Nomade_
An intriguing and intoxicating fragrance, toasted almonds, figs and roses


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum







Profumum Roma is known for focusing on few notes but executing them with a lot of refinement and luxury. I've tried a few from them, and Olibanum is my favorite. It's frankincense, myrrh, orange blossom, and sandalwood, and it's perfect for someone who loves incense, like me. A lot of people describe it as having a liturgical vibe, and I definitely get the same feeling. I've only got a sample of this one because I want to make my first full bottle purchase at one of their stores in Rome. My sample is almost out and it was already very small to begin with. Luckily, I'll be in Rome in about three weeks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Un Lys from a sample.   A very beautiful authentic lily fragrance.


----------



## br3wx

Chanel No. 5 L'eau. 
Once I finish it, it'll be Chanel Grabrielle next


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Oscar (Oscar de la Renta)


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent






The perfect, soft iris.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wood sage and sea salt


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Used up most of my sample of Un Lys today.  I don't think I will be buying a full bottle of this.  Perhaps today's weather, which has been rainy and cool changed things, but the perfume did not last long and I could barely smell it after about an hour.  I still think it smells lovely, but it is not full bottle worthy for me.


----------



## taniherd

Angel Muse


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur






It's cooler out today, so I'm gonna go for this awesome thing.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## nvie

Latest love is Louis Vuitton Apogee.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur






One good thing about the weather being cool for the past few days is that I'm getting to wear this beauty.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today's perfume is Fragonard's Grain de Soleil, a warm, soft, creamy fragrance with a touch of spice and vanilla.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Eclat D’Arpege


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge Eau de Parfum


----------



## floodette

coco mademoiselle hair mist

stays longer than the perfume on me


----------



## jess236

Tom Ford Eau de Soleil Blanc


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebell


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde






My fave for the past year.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Michelle parfum today.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## loves

TF Lost Cherry


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme Intense






I usually prefer Dior Homme Parfum, but it's not as cold out now and this one has some lavender in it that provides a bit of uplift.


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Gingham


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanel Egoiste


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## taniherd

Creed Sublime Vanille


----------



## jess236

Tory Burch Bel Azur


----------



## chessmont

OK I'm sorry if I am repeating myself I cannot remember (just wait, you youngun's for your 60s!) I have a fabulous perfumer I occasionally buy solid perfume from.  She  Mandy Aftel of Aftelier Perfumes and I bought Oud Luban, I think is the name.  As it implies to those familiar (probably more familiar than me!) it indicates, woody, incense, sandalwood type.  I was excited to learn that the late, great Leonard Cohen routinely ordered this scent from her!  I like solid for travel, no TSA stuff with it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Took the afternoon flight to get back home after a short trip, and Guerlain's Vol de Nuit is my scent of the day.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chessmont said:


> OK I'm sorry if I am repeating myself I cannot remember (just wait, you youngun's for your 60s!) I have a fabulous perfumer I occasionally buy solid perfume from.  She  Mandy Aftel of Aftelier Perfumes and I bought Oud Luban, I think is the name.  As it implies to those familiar (probably more familiar than me!) it indicates, woody, incense, sandalwood type.  I was excited to learn that the late, great Leonard Cohen routinely ordered this scent from her!  I like solid for travel, no TSA stuff with it.


I had a couple of solid perfumes from some other brands but I found that the scent did not last long on me (as compared to the spray version of the same fragrance).  
I agree that they are very convenient for travel.


----------



## chessmont

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I had a couple of solid perfumes from some other brands but I found that the scent did not last long on me (as compared to the spray version of the same fragrance).
> I agree that they are very convenient for travel.


I do agree they don't last as long, but some of the scents he made are just sublime!


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Chanel Les Exclusifs: Jersey EdT


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Un Air de Samsara.


----------



## pjhm

Apogee from Louis Vuitton--not sure I like it to be honest......!


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Mandarino di Amalfi


----------



## PamK

chessmont said:


> OK I'm sorry if I am repeating myself I cannot remember (just wait, you youngun's for your 60s!) I have a fabulous perfumer I occasionally buy solid perfume from.  She  Mandy Aftel of Aftelier Perfumes and I bought Oud Luban, I think is the name.  As it implies to those familiar (probably more familiar than me!) it indicates, woody, incense, sandalwood type.  I was excited to learn that the late, great Leonard Cohen routinely ordered this scent from her!  I like solid for travel, no TSA stuff with it.


Estée Lauder used to make some solid perfumes in pretty gold cases - I loved them! Long gone, unfortunately.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## chowlover2

PamK said:


> Estée Lauder used to make some solid perfumes in pretty gold cases - I loved them! Long gone, unfortunately.


I collect them, have for quite awhile now. Here are some of my beauties.


----------



## PamK

chowlover2 said:


> View attachment 4470925
> View attachment 4470926
> View attachment 4470925
> View attachment 4470926
> View attachment 4470927
> View attachment 4470928
> 
> I collect them, have for quite awhile now. Here are some of my beauties.


Wow!! I’m blown away - what a lovely collection! I never knew there were so many, and that they were so decorative. I only had the one with “Knowing” perfume that my husband gifted me, which I loved, and was sorry they discontinued making the refills. I’ll have fun checking out your beauties!! ❤️


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage







Perfect for our 80-some degree weather today.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Van Cleef & Arpels Lys Carmin.


----------



## chowlover2

PamK said:


> Wow!! I’m blown away - what a lovely collection! I never knew there were so many, and that they were so decorative. I only had the one with “Knowing” perfume that my husband gifted me, which I loved, and was sorry they discontinued making the refills. I’ll have fun checking out your beauties!! ❤️


Thank you! My collecting has slowed down, but I still am on the hunt for more!


----------



## ultravisitor

MDCI Invasion Barbare






This is a very highly regarded fougere, and I've never been crazy about it...until now. Damn. I may need to get a bottle. It's great in this summer weather.


----------



## pcorazza

Chanel Mademoiselle.  My absolute favorite scent that also receives the most compliments.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today's perfume is a sample of Tom Ford's Santal Blush.  This is a linear fragrance and I mostly smell a soft sandalwood supported by light spices.  It's nice enough, but I prefer perfumes where sandalwood plays a supporting role instead of being the star player.   Also, I could not smell it after about four hours.


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I smell a lot of carnation and ylang ylang in today's perfume, Terracotta Voile d'Ete.


----------



## taniherd

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## ultravisitor

Bond No. 9 Chez Bond






I got Chez Bond pretty early when I was into fragrances. I liked it a lot more then than I do now. Chez Bond is nice and people do like it on me, but it's definitely not worth retail. I hardly wear it these days, but it is nice and safe.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Bond No. 9 Chez Bond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got Chez Bond pretty early when I was into fragrances. I liked it a lot more then than I do now. Chez Bond is nice and people do like it on me, but it's definitely not worth retail. I hardly wear it these days, but it is nice and safe.


A few years ago, I used to love soliflores and have quite a few in my collection.  But recently, I have become a bit bored of them.  I still wear them, especially in the warmer months but definitely prefer more complex blends these days.

On the other hand, I used to avoid perfumes with dominant patchouli.  However, over the last year or two, I have been exploring more perfumes with patchouli (especially after I got Coromandel) and I am quite surprised to find myself really liking them (as long as the patchouli note in the perfume is balanced with other notes like amber, spices, incense, etc).


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Gardenia EDT.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> View attachment 4470925
> View attachment 4470926
> View attachment 4470925
> View attachment 4470926
> View attachment 4470927
> View attachment 4470928
> 
> I collect them, have for quite awhile now. Here are some of my beauties.


This is an amazing collection.  When did Estee Lauder stop making these decorative solid perfumes?  Nowadays, they only make decorative powder compacts.


----------



## Dextersmom

Byredo Mojave Ghost


----------



## taniherd

Dior J’Adore


----------



## jess236

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino EDP
	

		
			
		

		
	




I finding it fairly weak although I love the scent.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> A few years ago, I used to love soliflores and have quite a few in my collection.  But recently, I have become a bit bored of them.  I still wear them, especially in the warmer months but definitely prefer more complex blends these days.
> 
> On the other hand, I used to avoid perfumes with dominant patchouli.  However, over the last year or two, I have been exploring more perfumes with patchouli (especially after I got Coromandel) and I am quite surprised to find myself really liking them (as long as the patchouli note in the perfume is balanced with other notes like amber, spices, incense, etc).


I know what you mean. The complex perfumes are more interesting to come back to again and again.

I used to be wary of patchouli, as well, but I learned that it is presented in so many different ways, sometimes ways that I really like. Coromandel is wonderful. 

I'll be going to Italy tomorrow. Some Italian houses have perfumes that are basically straight up patchouli, and I'm interested in checking them out. There are also some Maison Christian Diors whose distribution is very limited globally, so I'll be looking to pick up one of those. Frederic Malles are also MUCH less expensive in Europe, so I may pick up one of those, as well. Gonna be fun!


----------



## ultravisitor

jess236 said:


> Tom Ford Neroli Portofino EDP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477708
> 
> 
> I finding it fairly weak although I love the scent.


Yes, beautiful scent, but terrible longevity. Like many of the Tom Ford Private Blends, it's a total rip off, especially when a very, very similar scent can be found from another house at a more reasonable price point.


----------



## fendifemale

Oscar de la Renta- So de la Renta


----------



## bagshopr

Paris-Venise by Chanel. Lovely scent but no staying power whatsoever!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I know what you mean. The complex perfumes are more interesting to come back to again and again.
> 
> I used to be wary of patchouli, as well, but I learned that it is presented in so many different ways, sometimes ways that I really like. Coromandel is wonderful.
> 
> I'll be going to Italy tomorrow. Some Italian houses have perfumes that are basically straight up patchouli, and I'm interested in checking them out. There are also some Maison Christian Diors whose distribution is very limited globally, so I'll be looking to pick up one of those. Frederic Malles are also MUCH less expensive in Europe, so I may pick up one of those, as well. Gonna be fun!


Sounds like a lot of fun!    Have a great trip.


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda Lily


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This is an amazing collection.  When did Estee Lauder stop making these decorative solid perfumes?  Nowadays, they only make decorative powder compacts.


They actually still make a few, I believe only Saks and Neiman Marcus carry them. Alice in Wonderland was the theme of my 2 fav solids last year. Once a year Harrods does a bear, they used to do about 5 solids each fall but are now down to the one. I think they have the most worth as so few are made. I should know in Sept if there will be another Harrod’s Bear.


----------



## fendifemale

Versace- Crystal Noir


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> They actually still make a few, I believe only Saks and Neiman Marcus carry them. Alice in Wonderland was the theme of my 2 fav solids last year. Once a year Harrods does a bear, they used to do about 5 solids each fall but are now down to the one. I think they have the most worth as so few are made. I should know in Sept if there will be another Harrod’s Bear.


I see, I did wonder if the bears were part of a series.   I have never seen them in any of the stores but it is nice to know they still make them.


----------



## Florasun

Neela Vermeire Ashoka


----------



## Florasun

chowlover2 said:


> View attachment 4470925
> View attachment 4470926
> View attachment 4470925
> View attachment 4470926
> View attachment 4470927
> View attachment 4470928
> 
> I collect them, have for quite awhile now. Here are some of my beauties.



What an amazing collection! Thank you for sharing photos.


----------



## l.ch.

Diptyque fleur de peau


----------



## s3raph1nas

Bath and Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar


----------



## tatertot

Miu Miu classic


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Annick Goutal Songes EDT.


----------



## Elina0408

Un Chant d'Amour from Prada! Such a lovely perfume but not pocket friendly, its a 10ml bottle from a beauty event!
Great to see all the posts again xx


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## jess236

taniherd said:


> Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


I'm wearing the same one today.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Elina0408 said:


> Un Chant d'Amour from Prada! Such a lovely perfume but not pocket friendly, its a 10ml bottle from a beauty event!
> Great to see all the posts again xx


Good to see you again.   I haven't tried this one; I see that it is a neroli fragrance.

I have Prada's Infusion de Fleur d' Oranger, which I am wearing today and it is slightly soapy in the drydown which is really nice in this hot weather.


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Fever


----------



## jess236

Sol de Janiero 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Brazilian Bum Bum cream


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Star Magnolia Blossom +
Chanel- Coco Madomoiselle


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jimmy Choo Blossom


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## taniherd

Carolina Herrera Good Girl


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Maison Francis Kurkdjian's Lumiere Noire pour Femme.


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co- Pure Tiffany


----------



## SEWDimples

Hi Malone Blackberry & Bag with Nectarine Blossom & Honey.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloé edp


----------



## perlefine

Mancera coco vanilla


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## tdungey

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Roth


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Doribelle

Banana Republic "W"


----------



## fendifemale

Doribelle said:


> Banana Republic "W"


I so miss Alabaster. They got rid of all of the good ones.


----------



## fendifemale

Armani Prive- Malachite Vert


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Creed Fleurissimo today.  This is a nice floral and great for summer, but my favorite from this house is definitely Jasmin Imperatrice Eugenie.


----------



## jess236

Marc jacobs Daisy EDT


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Bronxlady

Tory Burch Bel Azur


----------



## jess236

Hermessence Rose Ikebana


----------



## taniherd

Angel Muse


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain- Herba Fresca Allegoria+
B&B2- Gingham


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Pulp by Byredo


----------



## loogirl

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cartier So Pretty.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## taniherd

Angel Eau Sucree


----------



## jess236

Kayali Musk 12


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## wee drop o bush

*OR/18 A. N. OTHER *
Yummy


----------



## jess236

Bvlgari eau parfume au the blanc


----------



## wee drop o bush

*JARDINS DE MISFAH EDP by Une Nuit Nomade*


----------



## taniherd

Armani Mania


----------



## Florasun

White Zagora by the Different Company. It’s on sale now at Barney’s Warehouse, along with some other flavors.


----------



## Florasun

LdB is one of my favorite authors. I have not read this book, though. Let us know what you think.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou Eau de Patou.   I always enjoy this one in July and August when the weather gets very warm outside.


----------



## Florasun

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Pulp by Byredo


Oh man that one is challenging for me!


----------



## Florasun

SOTD - Van Cleef and Arpels California Reverie


----------



## Purrsey

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Penhaligon's Ostara.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## jess236

Eric Buterbaugh Kingston Osmanthus




Notes of  violet leaf, jasmine, osmanthus, orange blossom, rose, sandalwood, iris, woody notes and musk.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## BittyMonkey

REPLICA Whispers in the Library by Maison Margiela


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher  Comme Une Evidence


----------



## taniherd

A truly throwback
B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jimmy Choo Blossom


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Hurrem1001

Balenciaga - Florabotanica


----------



## Purrsey

Chanel Chance for Friday. It's my dress down scent.


----------



## ultravisitor

Note di Profumum Meraviglia







This is a stunner. It kind of opens with the green rose of Une Rose before turning into the incense-y rose of Portrait of a Lady. I am so glad I picked this up in Rome.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Star Magnolia Blossom


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Velvet Bergamot by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## ultravisitor

Etat Libre d’Orange I am Trash -- Les Fleurs de Dechet






Very nice and refreshing in this heat.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Fragonard VRAI - Enjoying this one today.


----------



## jess236

Sol de Janeiro - Brazilian Crush Body Fragrance Mist


----------



## Florasun

Nikki de St. Phalle


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## jess236

Tory Burch Bel Azur EDP.


----------



## Dextersmom

Byredo Velvet Haze


----------



## taniherd

LV Mille Feux


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## mrgrtt123

_Victoria's Secret Love Spell Eau de Toilette_
This has been my favorite perfume since the smell is not that too strong and the fragrance last long.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Terracotta le Parfum today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## jess236

Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Purrsey

Chloe.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Florasun

Bvlgari Aqua Divina


----------



## perlefine

Tiffany & Co 

Fresh scent for the hot weather


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle French Lover

Thick and dark green, like a forest. It's very nice, but I'm a bit mixed on the sillage. It's a very soft projector, and at times, I wish it were a bit stronger.


----------



## Florasun

Morning: You or Someone Like You
Evening: Lilac Love


----------



## taniherd

D&G The One


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Artisan Parfumeur La Chasse aux Papillons.  This is a light fragrance, and I mostly smell linden blossom and a very sheer tuberose.  This was one of my earliest blind buys and works best in very hot weather.


----------



## taniherd

Creed White Amber


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower







I have rarely wanted to smell like a huge, honking white flower, but if I'm gonna smell like one, it's gonna be this one. Damn, this is good.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Wore Chanel Gardenia to an outdoor event this afternoon, and maybe it wasn't the best choice because I could not smell it after a while.  But there were lots of people there with plenty of perfume on - I was trying to identify the various perfumes in the air - and I smelt Flowerbomb, Lancome's Poeme, Coco Mademoiselle and a few others I could not identify.


----------



## Dextersmom

Amarige


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Artisan Parfumeur Seville a l'Aube today.


----------



## taniherd

Dior Sauvage ☺️


----------



## carterazo

TBS Musk L' eau


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage







My favorite leather.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## s3raph1nas

Warm Vanilla Sugar - Bath and Body Works


----------



## Dextersmom

Byredo Velvet Haze


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme La Nuit Tresor


----------



## jess236

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noir EDP

not really a summer perfume, but felt like wearing it today.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

No. 19 EDP.    I have the older EDT as well which is beautiful.


----------



## Purrsey

Hermes 24 Faubourg
One of my favs which is well loved and used


----------



## Florasun

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Wore Chanel Gardenia to an outdoor event this afternoon, and maybe it wasn't the best choice because I could not smell it after a while.  But there were lots of people there with plenty of perfume on - I was trying to identify the various perfumes in the air - and I smelt Flowerbomb, Lancome's Poeme, Coco Mademoiselle and a few others I could not identify.


Good nose!



jess236 said:


> Guerlain La Petite Robe Noir EDP
> 
> not really a summer perfume, but felt like wearing it today.


Go for it! As long as you’re not giving anyone a headache I feel you should wear what you want when you want.



Purrsey said:


> Hermes 24 Faubourg
> One of my favs which is well loved and used


I love this one too. I like layering it with Narciso.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Classic Gucci.  I don't know which one it is. My mom gave it to me.


----------



## taniherd

Ariana Grande Cloud


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Florasun said:


> Good nose!


Ha ha, thanks.  My nose is really not that good, but I will say it is better in warmer weather - I can smell so many things more clearly.  In winter, I feel like my sense of smell is sub-optimal; coming in from freezing temps into central heating does seem to affect the olfactory system.   But let's not think about winter just yet, it'll be here soon enough. 

@jess236, Sometimes, I will also wear non-summer perfumes in the warmer weather; I just spray less.  Some of them absolutely bloom in the heat and I can smell all the notes really well.


----------



## jess236

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ha ha, thanks.  My nose is really not that good, but I will say it is better in warmer weather - I can smell so many things more clearly.  In winter, I feel like my sense of smell is sub-optimal; coming in from freezing temps into central heating does seem to affect the olfactory system.   But let's not think about winter just yet, it'll be here soon enough.
> 
> @jess236, Sometimes, I will also wear non-summer perfumes in the warmer weather; I just spray less.  Some of them absolutely bloom in the heat and I can smell all the notes really well.



Yes, that is true  
I also tend to wear it if I will be indoors in an air conditioned area all day. 
I also have perfumes that I only wear at home.


----------



## Purrsey

Florasun said:


> Good nose!
> 
> 
> Go for it! As long as you’re not giving anyone a headache I feel you should wear what you want when you want.
> 
> 
> I love this one too. I like layering it with Narciso.


I’ve never tried layering but it has been something I’ve been wanting to do but don’t have the guts (lol). 

Like to hear what other concoctions you ladies have tried and that they pair well


----------



## Purrsey

LouLou. 
Oh this one always reminds me of my first boyfriend as he introduced it to me. Decades ago. Gone through few bottles already. Time to replenish as it is left with last few weak spritz.


----------



## Florasun

Yesterday I tried Amouage Myth for Women. I really liked it so I’m wearing it again today. This is from the sample set I bought from Twisted Lily.


----------



## Florasun

Purrsey said:


> I’ve never tried layering but it has been something I’ve been wanting to do but don’t have the guts (lol).
> 
> Like to hear what other concoctions you ladies have tried and that they pair well



I also would be interested in hearing about others favorite layering combos. 
A couple of days ago I wore Tommy Hilfiger Pear Blossom, which is pretty weak on my skin, layered with Juliette has a Gun Not a Perfume.


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanel Egoiste.







The greatest.


----------



## Florasun

Florasun said:


> Yesterday I tried Amouage Myth for Women. I really liked it so I’m wearing it again today. This is from the sample set I bought from Twisted Lily.


Update: so yesterday when I wore this outside with the temps in the 80s it was the most gorgeous green, crisp, and refreshing scent. Today in the office I got the “ashtray” note that some have mentioned. I smelled like a chain-smoking Sunday School teacher.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Florasun said:


> I also would be interested in hearing about others favorite layering combos.


I'm not much into layering.  I mean, especially with the complex perfumes, I don't feel the need for any layering.   Maybe it would be something to try with lighter fragrances?   I don't know, I just haven't tried it.

I have however layered a matching body lotion with a perfume.  I have Chanel No. 5 body cream and it smells wonderful layered with the perfume.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lorenzo Villoresi Teint de Neige EDT today - just one spray as this is a powerhouse, and can cause a headache if oversprayed! 
I like powdery perfumes and this one is all about powder, heliotrope and musk.  I like it, but I think my favorite powdery perfume is still Montale Powder Flowers.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## carterazo

ultravisitor said:


> Chanel Egoiste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest.


I absolutely LOVE this!


----------



## carterazo

Florasun said:


> Update: so yesterday when I wore this outside with the temps in the 80s it was the most gorgeous green, crisp, and refreshing scent. Today in the office I got the “ashtray” note that some have mentioned. I *smelled like a chain-smoking Sunday School teacher.*


Too funny!


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## loogirl

L’Occitane Herbae


----------



## taniherd

Vanilla Musk by Nemat Fragrances


----------



## Florasun

I am working my way through the Amouage samples. Today I wore Reflection. It is a lightly floral aquatic with hint of green melon or cucumber. I wasn’t bowled over. The dry down was nice. I replaced it this afternoon with Lush Rentless.


----------



## Serenity19

Bond No. 9 Andy Warhol


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Florasun said:


> I am working my way through the Amouage samples. Today I wore Reflection. It is a lightly floral aquatic with hint of green melon or cucumber. I wasn’t bowled over. The dry down was nice. I replaced it this afternoon with Lush Rentless.


I'm not a fan of aquatics either.  I tried Amouage Memoir Woman recently and as far as first impressions go, it was pretty amazing, a deep, spicy, slightly smoky fragrance.   I need to try it again, but doubt if I would buy a full bottle.  Lyric Woman is still my favorite from them.  I also want to try Ubar.


----------



## Florasun

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm not much into layering.  I mean, especially with the complex perfumes, I don't feel the need for any layering.   Maybe it would be something to try with lighter fragrances?   I don't know, I just haven't tried it.
> 
> I have however layered a matching body lotion with a perfume.  I have Chanel No. 5 body cream and it smells wonderful layered with the perfume.



I guess trial and error. This morning on Australian Perfume Junkies, I read about a serge Lutens Iris Silver Mist layered with Chanel Paris- Venise. I don’t own either of those, but if I did I would be experimenting with it!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Florasun said:


> I guess trial and error. This morning on Australian Perfume Junkies, I read about a serge Lutens Iris Silver Mist layered with Chanel Paris- Venise. I don’t own either of those, but if I did I would be experimenting with it!


Is that a blog?  I don't read very many perfume blogs.  Which ones are your favorites?

I really want to try Iris Silver Mist!


----------



## Florasun

Love Of My Life said:


> Roja Dove Diaghilev





Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm not a fan of aquatics either.  I tried Amouage Memoir Woman recently and as far as first impressions go, it was pretty amazing, a deep, spicy, slightly smoky fragrance.   I need to try it again, but doubt if I would buy a full bottle.  Lyric Woman is still my favorite from them.  I also want to try Ubar.



I am going to have to put Diaghilev and Ubar on my next samples list. I have heard so much about both of them.


----------



## Florasun

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Is that a blog?  I don't read very many perfume blogs.  Which ones are your favorites?
> 
> I really want to try Iris Silver Mist!


Yes it is a blog with several different contributors. Every time I happen upon a new blog I will bookmark it. Then when I am having my morning coffee I will randomly browse them. I usually check Australian Perfume Junkies, Now Smell This, and Perfume Posse. When I am looking up notes and opinions I check Fragrantica.com and maybe Basenotes.
Like purseforum is the reason I have so many bags, they are the reason I have so many samples!
I also like Raiders of the Lost Scent for tips on how to date your perfume.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Florasun said:


> Yes it is a blog with several different contributors. Every time I happen upon a new blog I will bookmark it. Then when I am having my morning coffee I will randomly browse them. I usually check Australian Perfume Junkies, Now Smell This, and Perfume Posse. When I am looking up notes and opinions I check Fragrantica.com and maybe Basenotes.
> *Like purseforum is the reason I have so many bags, they are the reason I have so many samples!*
> I also like Raiders of the Lost Scent for tips on how to date your perfume.


Thank you!  I have read Now Smell This a couple of times.

Better to have many samples, rather than too many full bottles!


----------



## jess236

Bvlgari Black EDP - an oldie but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Purrsey

Yes I like fragrantica.com too. Indeed it works its magic quite like purseforum


----------



## Florasun

Purrsey said:


> Yes I like fragrantica.com too. Indeed it works its magic quite like purseforum



Haha! Yassss it does.


----------



## Florasun

Ineke Gilded Lily


----------



## Purrsey

White Linen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Blue Escapade


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma







This reminds me of both the beach and of walking around Rome.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Maison Francis Kurkdjian Petit Matin.  Tried the last purse spray in my discovery set today and there is something in this perfume that bothers me.  I tried to wash it off after about ten minutes, but there are still faint lingering traces of this fragrance on my skin.  

I like many of the perfumes in my discovery set, namely Grand Soir, Lumiere Noire Pour Femme, APOM Pour Femme and Baccarat Rouge 540, but they are just not very compelling to me.  I guess I just don't love any of them.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Purrsey

Nina Ricci L’Air du Temps


----------



## alexbeautymania

Would be JEAN PAUL GAULTIER Scandal. I love it!


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24






Never been into Le Labo, but they may have won me over with this leathery-vanilla goodness.  No surprise that Annick Menardo created something this good considering that she also created one of my all-time faves: Bois d'Argent for Christian Dior.


----------



## pmburk

All Saints Incense City


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Fleurs de Citronnier.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## jess236

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Serenity19

jess236 said:


> Bvlgari Black EDP - an oldie but I still enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 4510263



I absolutely love Bvlgari! Today I started out with my Omnia Crystalline but switched to Molton Brown Lijiang before going to dinner with friends.


----------



## jess236

Yes, Bvlgari perfumes are amazing! I also love Eau Parfume au the blanc for daily wear.


----------



## Purrsey

The evergreen


----------



## ultravisitor

Note di Profumum Meraviglia







I was going to get Portrait of a Lady, but I went to Rome and ended up getting this. It's even better.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## taniherd

JHAG Vanilla Vibes


----------



## lenarmc

Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## Florasun

Serenity19 said:


> I absolutely love Bvlgari! Today I started out with my Omnia Crystalline but switched to Molton Brown Lijiang before going to dinner with friends.
> 
> View attachment 4513107
> View attachment 4513108





jess236 said:


> Yes, Bvlgari perfumes are amazing! I also love Eau Parfume au the blanc for daily wear.



Yes! I really love Aqua Divina in the summertime. Unfortunately it has been such a cool summer that I haven’t worn it as much as I normally would.


----------



## Florasun

MM Jazz Club.


----------



## taniherd

Creed Sublime Vanille


----------



## bagshopr

Diorissimo. I am near the end of the bottle and trying very hard to finish it by the end of the summer.


----------



## jess236

Chanel Chance eau tendre


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Florasun

Trying out Amouage Memoir today. It is a really lovely fragrance. A light spritz on each wrist lasted all day.


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Fever


----------



## kaimaimaini

Tiffany Eau de Parfum


----------



## Hurrem1001

Gucci - Flora


----------



## Cams

My favorite coco noir.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens - Sa Majeste la Rose.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Red Roses


----------



## BittyMonkey

I tried on the new Tom Ford Metallique. Hate it! On me at least it smells like a sickly sweet baby powder.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloe EdP


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Florasun

I liked Amouage Myths Woman so much I bought a full bottle. So that is what I am wearing today. Parfumerie Nasreen is having a 20% off sale.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Florasun said:


> I liked Amouage Myths Woman so much I bought a full bottle. So that is what I am wearing today. Parfumerie Nasreen is having a 20% off sale.


Congrats!  I have not tried Myths Woman.  I should check it out sometime.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miller Harris Terre d'Iris today.


----------



## jess236

B. -- Balenciaga


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I got this as a gift from Dior Dubai. Lots of wood, rose, spice, leather. As much as I’m tired of oud after the Middle East, this oud is not annoying and becomes very soft after drydown.  Delicious


----------



## taniherd

VS Bombshell


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederick Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I found a bunch of samples in the bag. So, Eau Suave by Parfum d’Empire and Coromandel Chanel  on  one hand and Poivre Samarcande on the other


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes  Un Jardin apres la Mousson


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Alexander McQueen MyQueen today.  Usually, I am not very drawn towards the violet note in perfumes, but this one is very nice and easy to wear, with violet, heliotrope and iris on a woody base.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I found a bunch of samples in the bag. So, Eau Suave by Parfum d’Empire and Coromandel Chanel  on  one hand and Poivre Samarcande on the other


Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain- Herba Fresca Allegoria


----------



## Florasun

Berdoues Oud al Sahraa. I love this one. It has low sillage and poor longevity but it smells heavenly. I sometimes spritz on a little before bedtime so it can transport me to another place. Orange, honey, tea, and tendrils of smoky myrrh.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Nice to see you posting again.


Getting used to life without the app and outside Dubai. Glad to see old parfumaniac partners in crime here!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Getting used to life without the app and outside Dubai. Glad to see old parfumaniac partners in crime here!


I never used the app right from the beginning so I never got used to it.  I hope your move went well and you are settled in your new place.  And hope all your belongings (including all the perfume bottles) arrived in good shape.  The last time I moved, and it was several years ago from Texas, the movers misplaced two boxes and never found them.  Luckily, they did not contain anything very important!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Omg! Now I’m worrying. My stuff is in transit and I’m just travelling around the world. I’m hoping that all my perfumes will arrive. And my shoes. And my bags!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Omg! Now I’m worrying. My stuff is in transit and I’m just travelling around the world. I’m hoping that all my perfumes will arrive. And my shoes. And my bags!!!


Oh, I did not mean to cause any worry.   My moving experience was many years ago, and most of the people I know who have moved recently (a couple moved overseas) have never had any issue.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

No you are right. After our move to the UK, the movers misplaced 2 boxes with our tech stuff including all memory sticks - this way we lost all  photos and videos of our children, first smiles, first steps etc.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No you are right. After our move to the UK, the movers misplaced 2 boxes with our tech stuff including all memory sticks - this way we lost all  photos and videos of our children, first smiles, first steps etc.


Oh no, sorry to hear about that.    And those things are irreplaceable.  

I hope all your things will arrive safely at your destination, let's hope for the best.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sferics

Comme des Garçons 2


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Deliciously warm and spicy woodsy oriental, I had to order it from San Francisco


----------



## Elina0408

"Glorious" Lost Cherry from Tom Ford, it's the first perfume that eventhough isn't long lasting, worth too much but I will repurchase it again and again!
Hope all people are doing well


----------



## Sferics

Elina0408 said:


> "Glorious" Lost Cherry from Tom Ford, it's the first perfume that eventhough isn't long lasting, worth too much but I will repurchase it again and again!
> Hope all people are doing well



I had a decant of 10ml and now I'm on a waiting list for this.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

You need to be on a waiting list to buy this?!


----------



## Sferics

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You need to be on a waiting list to buy this?!


In Europe at the moment, yes. 
It was sold out in  a minimum of time.  Allegedly, it was a limited edition in the first place.


----------



## perlefine

Jo Malone, Lime Basil & Manderin for the last sunny summer days


----------



## jess236

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You need to be on a waiting list to buy this?!


I saw it at John Lewis in London


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today, I am wearing the last bit of my sample of PHI Une Rose de Kandahar by Tauer. 

I also sorted and organized all my samples today; there are a lot of them!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I saw it at John Lewis in London


I saw this at Nordstrom last week.  I did not test it because I wanted to try Noir de Noir and Jasmin Rouge that day.  I should try it the next time I go over there.


----------



## Serenity19

I just finished the last of my Chanel Chance (Eau Fraiche)


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Mandarino di Amalfi


----------



## Florasun

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No you are right. After our move to the UK, the movers misplaced 2 boxes with our tech stuff including all memory sticks - this way we lost all  photos and videos of our children, first smiles, first steps etc.


That is horrible!!! I hope they eventually turn up. 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Deliciously warm and spicy woodsy oriental, I had to order it from San Francisco


I just read that the Parfums del Rae is closing. This makes me sad as I never got to sample any of her creations. 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Today, I am wearing the last bit of my sample of PHI Une Rose de Kandahar by Tauer.
> 
> I also sorted and organized all my samples today; there are a lot of them!


If you come across a method for storing those tiny vials let me know. I’m not sure if I should store them together or not. They always get a little perfume on the outside and I’m afraid it might all get mixed up somehow.


----------



## Florasun

Sotd - Ineke Gilded Lily
Sot bedtime - Penhaligon Cairo


----------



## Sferics

Ylang in gold by Micallef...can't decide since I have it (years!) if I will replace it with the cheapy Casmir by Chopard as everyone keeps asking if I am wear Casmir


----------



## Florasun

Sferics said:


> Ylang in gold by Micallef...can't decide since I have it (years!) if I will replace it with the cheapy Casmir by Chopard as everyone keeps asking if I am wear Casmir


Oh no! LOL, don’t you just hate it when that happens? You should buy whichever you prefer. Otherwise you may have this nagging regret every time you sniff your wrist.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Florasun said:


> If you come across a method for storing those tiny vials let me know. I’m not sure if I should store them together or not. They always get a little perfume on the outside and I’m afraid it might all get mixed up somehow.


You can place each vial inside a tiny ziploc bag if you are concerned about leaks, and then store them upright in a shallow container. 

I have a plastic box from the arts and crafts store, which has many small compartments.  It is usually used to store embroidery floss but I store samples in them. 

If you have carded samples, they are easier to store because you can just place them upright inside a cardboard box like little file folders in a row.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Blue Escapade


----------



## Sferics

Florasun said:


> Oh no! LOL, don’t you just hate it when that happens? You should buy whichever you prefer. Otherwise you may have this nagging regret every time you sniff your wrist.



Well, it should't bother me. 
Most people are not much into perfumes. I am used to hear weird comments especially when it comes to niche  Thats ok for me.


----------



## carterazo

Rochas, Madame Rochas


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Golconda


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Carat by Cartier


----------



## Florasun

Amouage Myths Woman


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Florasun

Chanel Beige


----------



## jess236

Guerlain L'heure bleue EDT


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady w/body oil


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cartier So Pretty - When I first read that the notes included blackberry and peach, I was a bit doubtful as I am not a fan of berries in perfumes, but this is gorgeous.  The fruity notes are very light, which is perfect.  This is a good example of a perfume that is very well-crafted.  Even though it contains notes that I may not love, it all works together harmoniously and smells wonderful to me.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23







I been getting a bunch of samples from Le Labo lately, and I think I'll be getting a full bottle soon. This is pretty good--fresh cracked pepper into a vanilla drydown--but I'm not sure it's my favorite of the line.


----------



## taniherd

Creed Love in Black


----------



## Sferics

Pierre de Lune Armani Privé


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Sferics

Scent of a Dream by Charlotte Tilbury
(for me: love/hate)


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Cartier So Pretty - When I first read that the notes included blackberry and peach, I was a bit doubtful as I am not a fan of berries in perfumes, but this is gorgeous.  The fruity notes are very light, which is perfect.  This is a good example of a perfume that is very well-crafted.  Even though it contains notes that I may not love, it all works together harmoniously and smells wonderful to me.


This sounds interesting. Would you consider it as a sweet scent?


----------



## bagshopr

When do you ladies switch over to your Fall/Winter scents?


----------



## Sferics

bagshopr said:


> When do you ladies switch over to your Fall/Winter scents?


I never really switch by seasons. I wear my scents depending on my mood - likely in the "wrong" season 
I also have a lot of so called Men's Fragrances.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres  la mousson


----------



## jess236

Gucci Guilty EDP


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> This sounds interesting. Would you consider it as a sweet scent?


Hi, this is not sweet at all.  It's an absolutely beautiful, elegant perfume, one of my all-time favorites.  It's hard to describe, but it is very well balanced, with a lot of notes that sing in harmony.    It opens with green notes, and then the florals come in - I smell rose, just lightly glazed with blackberry, and iris - and the base is woody.  Unfortunately, it has been discontinued.   Right now, I just can't think of any other perfume that smells like this one, but if I do, I will let you know.


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hi, this is not sweet at all.  It's an absolutely beautiful, elegant perfume, one of my all-time favorites.  It's hard to describe, but it is very well balanced, with a lot of notes that sing in harmony.    It opens with green notes, and then the florals come in - I smell rose, just lightly glazed with blackberry, and iris - and the base is woody.  Unfortunately, it has been discontinued.   Right now, I just can't think of any other perfume that smells like this one, but if I do, I will let you know.


Thank you so much! I have an idea of a scent in my mind for years now and this could be one in the right direction. 
When I was a little girl and there was this lovely smell around my mom and aunt I ask what it was. "Perfume" they just said 
Something like this I am searching for.
I just found someone who will send me a decant so I can try it. Yay!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

bagshopr said:


> When do you ladies switch over to your Fall/Winter scents?


I go mostly by mood when I am selecting a perfume to wear, but the weather as well as the seasons play a role in influencing my mood.  For example, today it is slightly cool, damp and cloudy.  I wanted something with amber, and am wearing Miller Harris Fleur Oriental, which has amber, carnation, a touch of vanilla and heliotrope.

Usually, by the end of October, I find myself reaching less and less for the delicate florals and citrus-based perfumes, but really, I don't follow any hard and fast rules; I just wear whatever I want whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> Thank you so much! I have an idea of a scent in my mind for years now and this could be one in the right direction.
> When I was a little girl and there was this lovely smell around my mom and aunt I ask what it was. "Perfume" they just said
> Something like this I am searching for.
> I just found someone who will send me a decant so I can try it. Yay!


Oh that's great.  I hope you will love it.  This is such a timeless scent, and it has excellent longevity and sillage.


----------



## loogirl

Diptyque L’Eau de Neroli


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Shocking de Schiaparelli vintage parfum.  This was given to me a while back and I had only tried it once, briefly.  So I decided to wear it today and when I put it on, the opening was a bit odd and I almost scrubbed it off.  But within a few minutes, it mellowed into a simply gorgeous fragrance, very classic in feel, but just stunning.


----------



## carterazo

bagshopr said:


> When do you ladies switch over to your Fall/Winter scents?


I have a couple that I wear year round, so it depends on what I feel like wearing. But for some scents, I wait for the temps to really go down like late October/early November. Either way, most of my perfumes are "on cycle" for a good 8 or 9 months of the year.


----------



## jess236

Philosophy Amazing Grace EDT


----------



## Love Of My Life

I choose the scent I would like to wear to fit my mood & not the season


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## fendifemale

Nest- Bamboo & Jasmine


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Florasun said:


> I just read that the Parfums del Rae is closing. This makes me sad as I never got to sample any of her creations.


No!! The thought of something that I like being discontinued gives me huge anxiety. What if I want more and it’s not available? 
That is why I have vintages from  all over the world sitting in my shopping cart on Ebay. I’m not buying, but for as long as they are in the cart, it gives me comfort 

I’m travelling and carrying a bag of samples which me. So, Heeley - Spirit of the Tiger. Fresh spicy: peppermint, camfor, cardamom, clove, black pepper. A bit too minty to my taste


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

bagshopr said:


> When do you ladies switch over to your Fall/Winter scents?


We dont have seasons. So, every day 
Besides, I don’t believe in seasons or gender in perfume. But I believe in loud smells in tiny rooms. So, no more Musc Ravageur for parent-teacher conferences


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## s3raph1nas

Lavanila Pure Vanilla


----------



## chowlover2

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No!! The thought of something that I like being discontinued gives me huge anxiety. What if I want more and it’s not available?
> That is why I have vintages from  all over the world sitting in my shopping cart on Ebay. I’m not buying, but for as long as they are in the cart, it gives me comfort
> 
> I’m travelling and carrying a bag of samples which me. So, Heeley - Spirit of the Tiger. Fresh spicy: peppermint, camfor, cardamom, clove, black pepper. A bit too minty to my taste


Have you tried Surrender to Chance? A great website for older and HTF fragrances. They run % off specials almost weekly. Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Coco Eau de parfum


----------



## Havanese 28

Does anyone have a favorite Kilian fragrance?


----------



## ultravisitor

Havanese 28 said:


> Does anyone have a favorite Kilian fragrance?


Black Phantom, Back to Black, Intoxicated, Smoke for the Soul, and Light My Fire are all good.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

chowlover2 said:


> Have you tried Surrender to Chance? A great website for older and HTF fragrances. They run % off specials almost weekly. Try it, you'll like it!


Thank you. Great site! I will save it for the future. Unfortunately, they don’t send to my country but one day, when I get too anxious...
At the moment, I’m only praying that all my collection survived the shipping. Praying to the gods of perfumes and everything nice...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Havanese 28 said:


> Does anyone have a favorite Kilian fragrance?


No. I don’t get his perfumes. Tom Ford and Killian - for me, the magic didn’t happen. Great marketer though!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today's perfume:  Trouble by Boucheron.  This is a simple but beautiful blend of amber, non-indolic jasmine, lemon and maybe a hint of vanilla.  I usually feel like wearing it at this time of the year, when the mornings begin a bit chilly but it gets warmer by midday.  The lemon note in this perfume is just perfectly executed; there is nothing sharp or citric at all.  Instead, it imparts a sort of bright, warm golden glow to the fragrance.


----------



## fendifemale

WILDFOX


----------



## Havanese 28

ultravisitor said:


> Black Phantom, Back to Black, Intoxicated, Smoke for the Soul, and Light My Fire are all good.


Thank you!  I like fragrances that are sensual, oriental...Chanel Coco and Guerlain Samsara ( now discontinued) are two fragrances I’ve worn in the past.  I’m looking for a new “ signature scent”, and I’m interested in trying on by Kilian.


----------



## Havanese 28

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No. I don’t get his perfumes. Tom Ford and Killian - for me, the magic didn’t happen. Great marketer though!


I don’t care for any Tom Ford fragrances either, and I’ve tested a few of them.  I do love and wear his Traceless stick foundation, mascara, eye shadow quads, brow pencil, and a few other cosmetics though.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No. I don’t get his perfumes. Tom Ford and Killian - for me, the magic didn’t happen. Great marketer though!


Yes, his bottles and the boxes are to die for. The only Kilian I know and like is Sacred Wood.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I am wearing a rare gem from my collection: Slumberhouse’s Pear+Olive. I understand it has been discontinued.


----------



## perlefine

Jil Sander Simply Poudree


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Havanese 28 said:


> I don’t care for any Tom Ford fragrances either, and I’ve tested a few of them.  I do love and wear his Traceless stick foundation, mascara, eye shadow quads, brow pencil, and a few other cosmetics though.


Yes, I buy TF cosmetics too, good quality. And I really tried to like his perfumes. But my last try was Cafe Rose which has no coffee to me and which disappears after 20 minutes. 
As for Killian, he is a very good looking guy (I saw him in Dubai). Having been born to this family, he just had to do something decadently luxurious like extremely overpriced and heavily marketed perfumes  
My friend liked his perfumes so much that she named her son Killian. Speaking of the power of marketing


----------



## Sferics

So Pretty by Cartier 

@Purses & Perfumes I love it!


----------



## Sferics

Havanese 28 said:


> Does anyone have a favorite Kilian fragrance?



I don't know why but by now I am using the third bottle of Good Girl Gone Bad.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> So Pretty by Cartier
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes I love it!


Isn't it just gorgeous?  Glad you are enjoying it.

Off topic, but is that your cat in your avatar photo?  I used to have cats growing up and they were always so afraid to go anywhere near water, but this cat appears to having a great time and enjoying the beautiful view as well.


----------



## jjbonds86

I am using rasasi nowadays. What purfume you are using? if your budget is low you can check affordable perfume for men


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

JHAG Not A Perfume


----------



## B4GBuff

Posted this in the Givenchy forum already but my bday this year was Givenchy themed  got a GV3 bag and L'interdit perfume by Givenchy.


----------



## fendifemale

Nivea body oil


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Isn't it just gorgeous?  Glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> Off topic, but is that your cat in your avatar photo?  I used to have cats growing up and they were always so afraid to go anywhere near water, but this cat appears to having a great time and enjoying the beautiful view as well.



I have one, but this is not him - but it is a little bit my spirit animal when it comes to the wish of freedom, calmness and a wide view 


Today I could not decide (as the weather did) and so I picked Jour D'Hermes edp - a safe bank


----------



## Hurrem1001

Lanvin - Eclat de Fleurs


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I am testing a new fragrance. Santal  Nabat... by Mona di Orio. It’s OK, similar in style to Santalum by Profumum Roma: bone-dry, sun-bleached with a sharp edge.


----------



## Tasha1

Guerlain vintage Mitsouko


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Opium Orchidee de Chine:  This flanker of original Opium is beautiful.  It's similar to the original, and yet different.  I find it lighter, and easy to wear all year round.  Wish it hadn't been discontinued.


----------



## kbell

New fave - Bvlgari Au the blanc


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Tasha1 said:


> Guerlain vintage Mitsouko


I will I could give this more “likes”. Oh how much I like it!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> I have one, but this is not him - but it is a little bit my spirit animal when it comes to the wish of freedom, calmness and a wide view


Cool cat.    Love the picture.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I will I could give this more “likes”. Oh how much I like it!


Have you tried Amouage Jubilation Woman?  It's in the same family as Mitsouko, and very nicely done.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Have you tried Amouage Jubilation Woman?  It's in the same family as Mitsouko, and very nicely done.


I tried all Amouages. They come from a neighbouring country and we have their boutiques. My favourite is Epic. And I have 4 bottles of vintage Mitsouko - my anxiety in action


----------



## Sferics

Occho di Tigre by Baldi
Does anybody know what is going on with Baldi's parfumes? Seems like they are all disconinued...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Blue Escapade


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Shalimar Initial EDP


----------



## Welltraveled!

Chanel Chance.  I love the smell.  I’m so excited that cooler weather is coming!


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur







It was a bit cooler today, and I love this, so I decided to wear it. It's warm and comfy, almost like a sweater.

Also, it's hilarious to read reviews of this in which people discuss their perceptions of the fragrance. For instance, someone at Fragrantica says, "basically an uncompromising full-on heavyweight *musk*: musk, musk, & _more_ musk, with a bit of _musk_ thrown in." Okay, sure. It might be interesting for these people to know that according to Maurice Roucel, the perfumer, there is actually no musk in Musc Ravageur.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I decided to dedicate this week to sandalwood, so today I am wearing Santal Blanc by Serge Lutens.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Mitzah Dior, warm and spicy: incense, cinnamon, honey, coriander, cardamon, patchouli


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit

Rose and ambergris mmm


----------



## Meh-gan

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## taniherd

CK IN2U for Her


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Another day another sandalwood fragrance: Tam Dao EdP.


----------



## taniherd

YSL Manifesto


----------



## jenjen1964

Chanel No.5, fell back in love with it lol.


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory- Original Pink


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I am wearing Santal Carmin by Atelier Cologne.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Angelique Noire Guerlain


----------



## loves

Dune


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be interesting for these people to know that according to Maurice Roucel, the perfumer, there is actually no musk in Musc Ravageur.





I wonder if the misconception arises because of the word "musc" in the name?  Or is it because something in the way the notes are combined gives people the impression that they are smelling musk.  (I haven't sampled this one yet.)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Angelique Noire Guerlain


Gorgeous collection!

Today I am wearing Mon Precieux Nectar by Guerlain.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I decided to dedicate this week to sandalwood, so today I am wearing Santal Blanc by Serge Lutens.


I recently tried this with iris perfumes - wore them three days in a row.  But after the third day, I needed a change and switched things up!

Do you have a favorite amongst these sandalwood perfumes?


----------



## Meh-gan

Atelier Cologne Pacific Lime


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## s3raph1nas

Van Cleef & Arpels Santal Blanc (smells like Tom Ford Soleil Blanc!)


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I wonder if the misconception arises because of the word "musc" in the name?  Or is it because something in the way the notes are combined gives people the impression that they are smelling musk.  (I haven't sampled this one yet.)


I think the misconception is due to the name and because people think their noses are better than they actually are.

I can see how people might think Musc Ravageur has an animalic quality to it, but it really doesn't seem to be all that musky. Really, though, it's a delicious, warm, spicy vanilla fragrance.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Angelique Noire Guerlain


Lovely Guerlain collection; I see we have a few fragrances in common. I cannot wait for cooler weather to wear Cuir Beluga and Bois D’Armenie again.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I recently tried this with iris perfumes - wore them three days in a row.  But after the third day, I needed a change and switched things up!
> 
> Do you have a favorite amongst these sandalwood perfumes?


 
It used to be Santal Blanc, but now it is Tam Dao EdP. The others (Santal B., Santal C., Sacred Wood, Santalum, Dries van Noten) pale in comparison; all except Bois des Iles EdT, but I only wear that in the dead of winter, whereas Tam Dao is more versatile.


----------



## fendifemale

loves said:


> Dune


I. Love. DUNE!


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebell + Red Roses


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I think the misconception is due to the name and because people think their noses are better than they actually are.
> 
> I can see how people might think Musc Ravageur has an animalic quality to it, but it really doesn't seem to be all that musky. Really, though, it's a delicious, warm, spicy vanilla fragrance.


Yes, I agree that most people just look at the name and make those assumptions.  I was watching Maurice Roucel talk about Musc Ravageur and he mentions that it was Frederic Malle who picked the name.  In that conversation, he also talks about his visualization of the perfume as an oriental fragrance and refers to YSL's Opium. (He spoke in French and the video clip had English subtitles so I am not sure if I grasped all the nuances of the conversation.)  Anyway, I need to get my hands on a sample soon; I am very curious to sniff this fragrance!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Wentworth-Roth said:


> It used to be Santal Blanc, but now it is Tam Dao EdP. The others (Santal B., Santal C., Sacred Wood, Santalum, Dries van Noten) pale in comparison; all except Bois des Iles EdT, but I only wear that in the dead of winter, whereas Tam Dao is more versatile.


I have only tried Tam Dao EDT, not EDP; not sure how different they are.  I am interested in sniffing Bois des Iles parfum.  I wish I had bought Bois des Iles EDT (and one or two others from the exclusif EDT line) while they were still available.


----------



## jess236

Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I am wearing Dries van Noten by F.Malle. A gourmand take on sandalwood.


----------



## inverved

Robert Piguet Petit Fracas.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage

Seriously, the most underrated of the Dior exclusive line.


----------



## jess236

Philosophy Amazing Grace EDT


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Cuir Cannage
> 
> Seriously, the most underrated of the Dior exclusive line.


I am glad you like it. I had high hopes for this fragrance, but it gave me headaches. Just like Patchouli Imperial and Oud Ispahan. There is something in these three fragrances that disagreed with me.

Today I am wearing Santalum by Profumum aroma. I forgot how good it is, but oh so expensive.


----------



## ultravisitor

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I am glad you like it. I had high hopes for this fragrance, but it gave me headaches. Just like Patchouli Imperial and Oud Ispahan. There is something in these three fragrances that disagreed with me.


Ah. Gris Montaigne/Dior is the one that gives me a headache. It's very nice, so I've tried it repeatedly, but every time I wear it I get a headache. Oh well.

Today is Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale. I really love this house.


----------



## Sferics

Nuit de Cellophane by S. Lutens


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloé edp.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Carthusia Ligea la Sirena:  This has been compared to both Shalimar and Jicky, by Guerlain.  While it's in the same family as Shalimar, I think Ligea la Sirena has its own personality and beauty.


----------



## Florasun

Prada Infusion d’Iris


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4540125
> 
> Carthusia Ligea la Sirena:  This has been compared to both Shalimar and Jicky, by Guerlain.  While it's in the same family as Shalimar, I think Ligea la Sirena has its own personality and beauty.



Oh, I have to tell my best friend. She is THE Shalimar-Lover and she has every flanker. 

Today I'll take...well, I don't know...something with vetiver. 
Eight & Bob Nuit de Megève or Lalique Encre Noir. 
I have to finish my coffee first


----------



## fendifemale

My Burberry


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Sferics said:


> Today I'll take...well, I don't know...something with vetiver.
> Eight & Bob Nuit de Megève or Lalique Encre Noir.
> I have to finish my coffee first


Why not combine coffe and vetiver and wear C.Dior’s Vetyver, if you have it.

Today I finish my sandalwood week with Kilian’s Sacred Wood.


----------



## loves

AG La Violette


----------



## Sferics

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Why not combine coffe and vetiver and wear C.Dior’s Vetyver, if you have it.
> 
> Today I finish my sandalwood week with Kilian’s Sacred Wood.



I don't like coffee in perfumes...this may be because I once to often pured coffee over my clothes - I am so done with it 

Question: After almost 20 years I tried Chanel Allure again today. Did they slightly change the formula?


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell + Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

A few days ago, I checked out my decants (luckily I only have a few of them) and realized that they were starting to evaporate!   So today I put on my decant of Aramis Calligraphy Rose, and oh my, this is fabulous.  I remember trying it a while back and liking it, but today, I am really loving this perfume.   

Last week, I used up my small decant of 1969 Parfum de Revolte, Histoires de Parfums, and thought it was an interesting and well made perfume, more on the gourmand side.  I could smell chocolate, some spices, some patchouli and something slightly fruity.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> Oh, I have to tell my best friend. She is THE Shalimar-Lover and she has every flanker.



Ligea la Sirena is not as complex as Shalimar, it is lighter and somewhat linear but easy to wear in any season.  It also has lavender in it, which differentiates it from Shalimar.


----------



## B4GBuff

Givenchy L'interdit 

Love how it kind of smells like sweet hints of root beer (in a good way) along with other sweet notes. After a bit the base note seems like its vanilla or similar.


----------



## jess236

Shalimar Initial


----------



## taniherd

Clarins Eau Tranquility (blue bottle)


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ligea la Sirena is not as complex as Shalimar, it is lighter and somewhat linear but easy to wear in any season.  It also has lavender in it, which differentiates it from Shalimar.


This sounds very interesting!
Unfortunately, we did not find carthusia (anymore) in our favourite offlineshop on saturday but I guess she will find it via the perfumeforum she joins.


Today: Bombay Bling by Neela Vermeire...


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Spice Blend

First wear, and it's very nice.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> This sounds very interesting!
> Unfortunately, we did not find carthusia (anymore) in our favourite offlineshop on saturday but I guess she will find it via the perfumeforum she joins.


Since she likes perfumes that are similar to Shalimar, she should also check out Fragonard's Reve Indien.

Today I am continuing with my decants:  Bond No. 9 West Side this morning.  Nothing special, decided not to waste any more time trying to finish the decant.   Later in the morning, I went for a hike in the woods, came home and washed off the Bond No. 9 in the shower, and then decided to finish the little that was left in my decant of Serge Lutens Fille en Aiguilles.


----------



## Meh-gan

Tom Ford Fleur de Portofino


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Spice Blend
> 
> First wear, and it's very nice.


Oh tell me what you think. I absolutely love it. Have a bunch of samplers in every bag, fell in love and bought the Spice Blend in stead by mistake


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sferics said:


> I don't like coffee in perfumes...this may be because I once to often pured coffee over my clothes - I am so done with it
> 
> Question: After almost 20 years I tried Chanel Allure again today. Did they slightly change the formula?


They change formulas all the time, But must importantly, there was a major change in 2000 after the ban of oak moss and some other natural materials. You wouldn’t recognise your old time favourites now. This is why vintages are so precious now! Hence the anxiety
Which reminds me. Vintage day today - Cabochard!


----------



## ultravisitor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh tell me what you think. I absolutely love it. Have a bunch of samplers in every bag, fell in love and bought the Spice Blend in stead by mistake


It's okay. It starts out very nicely, but I wish it had more presence. I was considering Spice Blend or a full bottle of Feve Delicieuse, and I think Feve Delicieuse is better.

I'm not really feeling many of these new additions to the line. There's not enough body to even the ones that you would think would have more heft. I wish they were more like the Louis Vuittons, which manage to straddle the transparent/opaque line really well.

I think Santal Noir is the best of the most recent additions to the line.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ultravisitor said:


> It's okay. It starts out very nicely, but I wish it had more presence. I was considering Spice Blend or a full bottle of Feve Delicieuse, and I think Feve Delicieuse is better.
> 
> I'm not really feeling many of these new additions to the line. There's not enough body to even the ones that you would think would have more heft. I wish they were more like the Louis Vuittons, which manage to straddle the transparent/opaque line really well.
> 
> I think Santal Noir is the best of the most recent additions to the line.


That’s what I think too! The only new release that I like is Santal. It’s something that you need to live with. I used it for a week before falling in love. 
Sakura sounded so nice on paper but is not memorable at all to me


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## taniherd

D&G The One


----------



## s3raph1nas

Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gioia


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Arso

It's like walking through a forest with some incense.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Angelique Noire Guerlain


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Midnight


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Beige EDT today.


----------



## jess236

TF Neroli Portofino


----------



## Sferics

Eau Duelle by Diptyque


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme La Vie est Belle.


----------



## ultravisitor

Creed Aventus







I don't wear this one nearly as much as I did 6 or 7 years ago and the hype about it is fairly ridiculous, but I can't deny that it's really good.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Creed Aventus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wear this one nearly as much as I did 6 or 7 years ago and the hype about it is fairly ridiculous, but I can't deny that it's really good.


I must admit I know next to nothing about the hype connected to Aventus.  I have a vague feeling it may have something to do with batch numbers but I could be wrong.  So what is all the hype about?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Michelle parfum today.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I must admit I know next to nothing about the hype connected to Aventus.  I have a vague feeling it may have something to do with batch numbers but I could be wrong.  So what is all the hype about?



Well, for a certain culture of guys who aren't or haven't been into fragrance and then suddenly discover Aventus, it is the greatest fragrance that has ever existed and will ever exist and it garners compliments for them and makes women drop their panties and is the KING of all fragrances which could never be dethroned blah blah blah blah blah.

The batch number drama is certainly part of their weirdness.

I mean, it's a great fragrance, but if a lot of these guys were to open their eyes and look sound, they'd find that there's a lot of fragrances at least as good.

I bought mine years ago before the hype train started for it. I discovered the hype over it years later when I started reading fragrance blogs and message boards. Those people are weird.


----------



## taniherd

Creed Sublime Vanille


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Well, for a certain culture of guys who aren't or haven't been into fragrance and then suddenly discover Aventus, it is the greatest fragrance that has ever existed and will ever exist and it garners compliments for them and makes women drop their panties and is the KING of all fragrances which could never be dethroned blah blah blah blah blah.
> 
> The batch number drama is certainly part of their weirdness.
> 
> I mean, it's a great fragrance, but if a lot of these guys were to open their eyes and look sound, they'd find that there's a lot of fragrances at least as good.
> 
> I bought mine years ago before the hype train started for it. I discovered the hype over it years later when I started reading fragrance blogs and message boards. Those people are weird.


I see.....   It's funny how some people will attribute all these extraordinary qualities to a perfume (major compliment-getter, panty dropper, etc).  Seems a bit naive to assume that a perfume can do all this.  And what about the thing that is truly important - the personality of the person wearing the perfume?  Maybe some of them just decided to forget about that, LOL.

There is also an Aventus for Her (never tried it) but I don't think that one has achieved such a legendary status.


----------



## Mali_




----------



## jess236

Elizabeth & James Nirvana Black


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Parfum






I haven't worn this one in a few months, and it's a bit cooler today, so I put it on. This is every bit as good as the ones in Dior's exclusive line, and if it were part of it, people would love it. It's a bit similar to Santal Noir, but darker and richer. Of course, it's also not available in the States.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell + Chloé edp. They go really well together!


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## sarafinadh

Oldie but a goodie. Balmain by Balmain.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Eau De Parfum.


----------



## ultravisitor

Carner Barcelona Tardes







This is almost like an almond dessert of some kind except for the addition of some rose and some musk.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miller Harris Terre d'Iris:  This is my favorite iris perfume at the moment.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Baccarat Rouge 540 . . .Extrait de parfum
I received a sample of this, and really like it so far. I will have to wear it a few more time before I decide to purchase it.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Musky and passionfruity


----------



## s3raph1nas

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge Eau de Parfum






All the goodness of a $200+ perfume from one of the great houses of perfumery at just $30.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Chanel Chance Eau Tendre
Today: Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## Cams

Wearing my first LV fragrance Rose des Vents


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Guerlain’s Guet Apens. Spicy powdery and woody peach. Very sexy


----------



## fendifemale

Armani- Prive' Bleu Turqouise


----------



## sanmi

Vera Wang EDP Spray


----------



## ultravisitor

Hiram Green Slowdive






Honey--sometimes floral, sometimes spicy.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Guerlain’s Guet Apens. Spicy powdery and woody peach. Very sexy


I have not sniffed this one but I have Vol de Nuit Evasion (not the same as original Vol de Nuit), which many say is Guet Apens, just sold in a different bottle with a new name.  Vol de Nuit Evasion was released as an EDT airport exclusive or something like that.

 Anyway, I need to wear Vol de Nuit Evasion again soon.   I really enjoyed wearing it earlier this year.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Heure Bleue EDT today.


----------



## Purrsey

Chanel Allure (love this while the Sensuelle is the only perfume in my collection I can’t stand it; gave me bolt of nausea).


----------



## taniherd

TF Soleil Blanc


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain- Herba Fresca Allegoria


----------



## JooliaGoolia

ferragamo signorina misteriosa


----------



## jess236

Hermes Un jardin sur le nil


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Yesterday: Cuir Ottoman by Parfums d’Empire
Today: Cuir Nacree by Ann Gerard

Both are leather fragrances with a heavy  dose of Iris, thereby combining two favourite fragrance notes of mine.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Yesterday: Cuir Ottoman by Parfums d’Empire
> Today: Cuir Nacree by Ann Gerard
> 
> Both are leather fragrances with a heavy  dose of Iris, thereby combining two favourite fragrance notes of mine.


You like your cuir! What is your favourite leather?


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have not sniffed this one but I have Vol de Nuit Evasion (not the same as original Vol de Nuit), which many say is Guet Apens, just sold in a different bottle with a new name.  Vol de Nuit Evasion was released as an EDT airport exclusive or something like that.
> 
> Anyway, I need to wear Vol de Nuit Evasion again soon.   I really enjoyed wearing it earlier this year.


Oh yes, the usual Guerlain’s reissue game. I think they also reissued it as Royal Nectar. Each time a little bit different but pretty much the same. Mine is vintage from 1999 pre-reformulation so still nice


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## ultravisitor

Montale Aoud Forest







Very pleasant, and not oud-y or forest-y at all. It's really more like an aquatic.


----------



## Amazona

D&G L'Impératrice. Lovely and peachy, very fresh. My new favorite


----------



## jess236

Chloe EDP


----------



## Hurrem1001

Balenciaga - Florabotanica ...again!


----------



## Sferics

Still love this! So I bunker...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Artisan Parfumeur L' Eau d'Ambre:  A cozy, slightly powdery amber scent that makes me feel like I've wrapped myself in a soft, silky amber-scented stole.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You like your cuir! What is your favourite leather?


My favourite leather fragrance is actually Daim Blond by Serge Lutens, followed by Cuir Ottoman I mentioned before.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

ultravisitor said:


> Montale Aoud Forest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pleasant, and not oud-y or forest-y at all. It's really more like an aquatic.


Like Tom Ford’s Oud Minerale?


----------



## 19flowers

today I'm testing LV's newest - Coeur Battant - very nice!!


----------



## ultravisitor

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Like Tom Ford’s Oud Minerale?


Kind of. It's been a while since I have gotten a whiff of Oud Minerale, though (I've got a sample of it around here somewhere...). From what I remember, Aoud Forest is fruitier than Oud Minerale, which I remember to be pretty salty.

Today is Le Labo Patchouli 24. I really love some of Annick Menardo's work. She knows how to balance smokiness with sweetness very well.


----------



## fendifemale

sanmi said:


> Vera Wang EDP Spray


Love this one and sheer veil.


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Aromatherapy (Hibiscus+Ylang Ylang)


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## ultravisitor

Thierry Mugler A*Men Pure Malt






Fruity, malty, almost-caramel-y whiskey. Sometimes it's a bit cloying, but right now it's fun.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

This morning I chose Cuir Beluga as my sotd.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Trussardi - Delicate Rose


----------



## carterazo

ultravisitor said:


> Well, for a certain culture of guys who aren't or haven't been into fragrance and then suddenly discover Aventus, it is the greatest fragrance that has ever existed and will ever exist and it garners compliments for them and makes women drop their panties and is the KING of all fragrances which could never be dethroned blah blah blah blah blah.
> 
> The batch number drama is certainly part of their weirdness.
> 
> I mean, it's a great fragrance, but if a lot of these guys were to open their eyes and look sound, they'd find that there's a lot of fragrances at least as good.
> 
> I bought mine years ago before the hype train started for it. I discovered the hype over it years later when I started reading fragrance blogs and message boards. Those people are weird.


So funny!


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## ultravisitor

Joop! Homme






Old and cheap now, but still so nice and spicy-sweet. Basically a less refined version of Creed Original Santal.


----------



## taniherd

TF Tuscan Leather


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Parfum Sacre today: I have never tried vintage Parfum Sacre but this current version smells lovely.  It is beautifully blended and I can smell rose and myrhh with a hint of cinnamon.


----------



## taniherd

Angel Muse Mugler


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah







Cinnamon + amber + incense + honey + vanilla. Damn. This is good.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence  body lotion


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Serge Lutens Five O’Clock Gingembre


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

d


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

A cool, damp day today.... so glad I chose Penhaligon's Cornubia.  This rich, floral amber fragrance has been with me all day.  I get lots of heliotrope, some orange blossom, amber and a touch of vanilla.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Tom Ford


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24






Great fragrance for a cool weather. I'm getting some pepper in it today, as well, and I love it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I decided to try some of the perfumes from the Maison Francis Kurkdjian discovery set again to see if my impressions had changed since I last wore them.  A few days ago, I tried Grand Soir, and today I am wearing Baccarat Rouge 540.  On the plus side, this time, I have not been very bothered by whatever aromachemicals they are using in the fragrances.  Maybe I am getting used to them?  

Baccarat Rouge 540 is kind of sweet but hard to describe.  It's okay but I think I prefer Grand Soir and will probably be wearing it again as the weather starts to get colder here.  I can still smell the aromachemicals in Grand Soir at one stage but it becomes less obvious as time goes by.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade






This is amazing, and I'm glad that hardly anyone pays any attention to it.


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham + Jo Malone- Star Magnolia


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I decided to try some of the perfumes from the Maison Francis Kurkdjian discovery set again to see if my impressions had changed since I last wore them.  A few days ago, I tried Grand Soir, and today I am wearing Baccarat Rouge 540.  On the plus side, this time, I have not been very bothered by whatever aromachemicals they are using in the fragrances.  Maybe I am getting used to them?
> 
> Baccarat Rouge 540 is kind of sweet but hard to describe.  It's okay but I think I prefer Grand Soir and will probably be wearing it again as the weather starts to get colder here.  I can still smell the aromachemicals in Grand Soir at one stage but it becomes less obvious as time goes by.


Me too! Totally prefer Grand Soir over Baccarat
Mitzah for me today


----------



## ultravisitor

Carner Barcelona






Never really liked gourmands...until I tried this.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Me too! Totally prefer Grand Soir over Baccarat


Have you tried Kurkdjian's Absolue Pour le Soir?  I always wanted to sniff it but I think it's discontinued now.  I have not tried anything from his Oud line either.
Today's perfume:  Guerlain's Mon Precieux Nectar.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have not tried anything from his Oud line either.


I don't really like many MFKs, but Oud Satin Mood is good.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I don't really like many MFKs, but Oud Satin Mood is good.


I am thinking of driving to Neiman's next week to sniff some perfumes, and will hopefully be able to sample Oud Satin Mood at that time. 

Have you tried Grand Soir?  I have to admit I wasn't blown away by many of Kurkdjian's perfumes and was wondering if I was the only one who felt that way!  So many people seem to love his perfumes.  I definitely smell some aromachemicals in many of his perfumes and it somehow detracts from the overall enjoyment of the fragrance.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Have you tried Grand Soir?  I have to admit I wasn't blown away by many of Kurkdjian's perfumes and was wondering if I was the only one who felt that way!  So many people seem to love his perfumes.  I definitely smell some aromachemicals in many of his perfumes and it somehow detracts from the overall enjoyment of the fragrance.



I have tried it, but I don't remember it. That probably means something.

I don't like Baccarat Rouge 540. The airy sweetness of it grosses me out.

Kurkdijan definitely uses plenty of synthetics. He has said that Baccarat Rouge 540 is almost entirely synthetic (he said he originally wanted it to be completely synthetic). I think that's what grosses me out about Baccarat Rouge 540. Perfumes that have a thin, airiness to them as a result synthetics always make me feel kind of sick. (Dior Sauvage is a big offender in that regard. I really, really can't stand it. It makes me want to retch.) I'm pretty sure ambroxan is the culprit in Baccarat Rouge 540 and Sauvage.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I don't like Baccarat Rouge 540. The airy sweetness of it grosses me out.
> 
> Kurkdijan definitely uses plenty of synthetics. He has said that Baccarat Rouge 540 is almost entirely synthetic (he said he originally wanted it to be completely synthetic). I think that's what grosses me out about Baccarat Rouge 540. Perfumes that have a thin, airiness to them as a result synthetics always make me feel kind of sick. (Dior Sauvage is a big offender in that regard. I really, really can't stand it. It makes me want to retch.) I'm pretty sure ambroxan is the culprit in Baccarat Rouge 540 and Sauvage.


I didn't know Baccarat Rouge was almost entirely synthetic but that doesn't surprise me one bit!  I think "synthetic sweetness" describes it perfectly! 

We seem to be in an age of synthetics in perfumery.  I am not sure what the value-add is for using all these aromachemicals in fragrances (other than cost savings of course; some natural ingredients may be harder to source and are more expensive).  For me, it is an immediate turn-off when I smell a ton of aromachemicals.  Luckily, there are still a decent amount of perfume options to be found out there that are not full of synthetics.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> We seem to be in an age of synthetics in perfumery.  I am not sure what the value-add is for using all these aromachemicals in fragrances (other than cost savings of course; some natural ingredients may be harder to source and are more expensive).  For me, it is an immediate turn-off when I smell a ton of aromachemicals.  Luckily, there are still a decent amount of perfume options to be found out there that are not full of synthetics.



I think IFRA restrictions are a reason for the rise of aromachemicals, as well. I think that in order for a fragrance to be sold in the EU, it must be IFRA-compliant. 

My big problem with use of synthetics these days is that so many perfumers go totally overboard. Like, ambroxan can be just fine in a moderate amount and when blended well, but perfumers are just overdosing it now. I guess most of the market doesn't really mind and doesn't really know the difference--look at the success of the atrocious Dior Sauvage, for example--but I find that a lot of people with more experienced noses get pretty turned off by the over-reliance on synthetics in a lot of current perfumes.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I think IFRA restrictions are a reason for the rise of aromachemicals, as well. I think that in order for a fragrance to be sold in the EU, it must be IFRA-compliant.
> 
> My big problem with use of synthetics these days is that so many perfumers go totally overboard. Like, ambroxan can be just fine in a moderate amount and when blended well, but perfumers are just overdosing it now. I guess most of the market doesn't really mind and doesn't really know the difference--look at the success of the atrocious Dior Sauvage, for example--but I find that a lot of people with more experienced noses get pretty turned off by the over-reliance on synthetics in a lot of current perfumes.


Ah yes, IFRA.....their regulations certainly altered the landscape of perfumery.  If we didn't have their restrictions, I wonder if chypres rich in oakmoss would still have flourished and been sought after by many?  Or if gourmands and fruitchouli's would have become as popular as they are now?  (I think they would have become popular despite IFRA because of the natural course of market evolution, changing tastes etc.)    Oh well, I'm indulging in idle speculation!

I agree that too many perfumers overdo the synthetics (and of course the general market doesn't know the difference).  It probably requires quite a bit of skill, and maybe time and effort on the part of the perfumer to hide the synthetic note or at least not have it be super obvious in the course of the perfume's evolution.  And while it is not ideal, I can probably put up with smelling it (as long as it's well blended and not too obvious) for a short duration during the course of the perfume's development on the skin.  However, I really don't like to smell synthetics in the drydown, because I feel like that stays with you for a long time.


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy


----------



## jess236

Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## 880

Frederic Malle POAL


----------



## ultravisitor

I'm gonna try to go a whole work with with Christian Dior Ambre Nuit. Should be awesome...if I make it.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MFK


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I'm gonna try to go a whole work with with Christian Dior Ambre Nuit. Should be awesome...if I make it.


When I was travelling last year, I only had one small bottle of Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere with me and I wore it for about a week.  I was surprised and very pleased to see how much I had used up by the end of the trip!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jess236 said:


> Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


Is this the current EDP?  I tried it in the store a while back but kept wavering between this one and Cuir de Russie.  I have a sample somewhere and I need to try it again.

Today I am wearing Chanel No. 19.


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> When I was travelling last year, I only had one small bottle of Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere with me and I wore it for about a week.  I was surprised and very pleased to see how much I had used up by the end of the trip!


How much did you go through in that week?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> How much did you go through in that week?


Well, let me see if I can figure out how to estimate this.  My bottle is 35 ml and this is a fairly light fragrance (unlike No. 5 EDP) so I was pretty liberal in my usage.   I think I was better able to see the diminishing quantity because of the  small size of the bottle.  At a rough estimate, maybe about a centimeter (or a little less than that) got used up.  I know that doesn't sound like a lot, but since I hardly ever seem to make a dent in my larger bottles, I was pretty pleased.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Well, let me see if I can figure out how to estimate this.  My bottle is 35 ml and this is a fairly light fragrance (unlike No. 5 EDP) so I was pretty liberal in my usage.   I think I was better able to see the diminishing quantity because of the  small size of the bottle.  At a rough estimate, maybe almost a centimeter or so got used up.  I know that doesn't sound like a lot, but since I hardly ever seem to make a dent in my larger bottles, I was pretty pleased.


It's actually kind of surprising how long a fragrance can last. I actually have a 5 or 6 ml bottle of Ambre Nuit today I got before I purchased a full 125 ml bottle. I had it for several months before getting the full size, and it's still not empty. I think I'm just gonna save it and top it up when I travel.

I recently bought a 6ml bottle of Slumberhouse Kiste. I think that will definitely last a while because it's an extrait, so only one or two sprays will be enough for a wear. I also bought a 15ml bottle of Dior Mitzah, which should definitely last for a good while.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> It's actually kind of surprising how long a fragrance can last. I actually have a 5 or 6 ml bottle of Ambre Nuit today I got before I purchased a full 125 ml bottle. I had it for several months before getting the full size, and it's still not empty. I think I'm just gonna save it and top it up when I travel.
> 
> I recently bought a 6ml bottle of Slumberhouse Kiste. I think that will definitely last a while because it's an extrait, so only one or two sprays will be enough for a wear. I also bought a 15ml bottle of Dior Mitzah, which should definitely last for a good while.


Yes, perfume can last a long time, and especially for those with large collections, actually finishing a bottle is kind of like a distant dream.

Using a fragrance exclusively for a period of time, like you are doing this week, is one of the best ways to see a decrease in the quantity in the bottle.  I was really keen to use up my Eau Premiere bottle because I heard from a couple of people that their bottles had started to go off a little.  This seems to be an issue solely with some of the Eau Premiere bottles; other versions of No. 5 are fine.  So I was pretty generous with my sprays during that trip.

My parfums and extraits last forever.  I think your 6 ml of Kiste extrait will last you a long time.  It's great that you were able to get your new bottles in those sizes.  I love extraits.  Many of my parfums go on quite soft but have a certain richness and dimension and depth to them.


----------



## fendifemale

Dolce & Gabanna- Pour Femme


----------



## jess236

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Is this the current EDP?  I tried it in the store a while back but kept wavering between this one and Cuir de Russie.  I have a sample somewhere and I need to try it again.
> 
> Today I am wearing Chanel No. 19.


Yes, it's the new EDP. I am using a sample as well. I like it, but not enough to get a full bottle. I haven't tried Cuir de Russie. I'll need to give it a sniff.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Continuing with Chanel today -- I realized it had been ages since I used No. 5 Eau Premiere so I decided to wear it today along with the gorgeous No. 5 body cream.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love extraits. Many of my parfums go on quite soft but have a certain richness and dimension and depth to them.



Yes, I tend to like more concentrated perfumes. I don't need projection--I'm really only wearing it so I can smell it on myself--but I do want the scent to last for a long time. I like the richness and the depth of a more concentrated perfume, too, but for some fragrances it can be a bit too much. The eau de parfum of Guerlain Habit Rouge is sometimes a bit too much, for example. Chanel Egoiste is just perfect as an eau de toilette. Anything more, and I think it could get difficult.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jess236 said:


> Yes, it's the new EDP. I am using a sample as well. I like it, but not enough to get a full bottle. I haven't tried Cuir de Russie. I'll need to give it a sniff.


I did not feel the need for a full bottle of Rue Cambon either.  I liked Cuir de Russie better but haven't purchased a bottle yet.

I recently sampled Boy and Jersey and was surprised to find that I really liked Boy a lot.  I had assumed I would like Jersey more.  It's stronger than Boy, but I got a sort of fresh laundry vibe from it, and Boy just seems like a more complex composition to me (when compared to Jersey).


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes, I tend to like more concentrated perfumes. I don't need projection--I'm really only wearing it so I can smell it on myself--but I do want the scent to last for a long time. I like the richness and the depth of a more concentrated perfume, too, but for some fragrances it can be a bit too much. The eau de parfum of Guerlain Habit Rouge is sometimes a bit too much, for example. Chanel Egoiste is just perfect as an eau de toilette. Anything more, and I think it could get difficult.


I find that some Guerlain EDP's are too strong for me as well.  For instance, I like L'Heure Bleue EDT way more than EDP.  Of course they smell slightly different but the EDP also feels very dense and heavy.   Same thing with Samsara.  (I am talking about the current versions, not vintage.) 

Is your Habit Rouge a larger bottle?   The sprayers on the larger bottles (especially 50 and 100 ml) dispense a lot of perfume (sometimes more than I need), and this can be an issue with a very heavy perfume.  This is another reason I like 15 ml bottles since the sprayers are smaller and less perfume comes out.   Sometimes I like to transfer the stronger perfumes into a small travel spray or a rollerball because I can better control the amount of application.  I try not to do this too often though because I don't want to have too many travel sprays sitting around and also because of doubts about evaporation issues with decant/travel sprays.


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

HdP - spicy vanilla


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy Night


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I selected Cabochard Gres from a box of vintage mini parfums today, and am enjoying the leather in this fragrance.


----------



## jess236

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I did not feel the need for a full bottle of Rue Cambon either.  I liked Cuir de Russie better but haven't purchased a bottle yet.
> 
> I recently sampled Boy and Jersey and was surprised to find that I really liked Boy a lot.  I had assumed I would like Jersey more.  It's stronger than Boy, but I got a sort of fresh laundry vibe from it, and Boy just seems like a more complex composition to me (when compared to Jersey).



I tried a few of the exclusifs today and I have to agree with you, Boy is actually very very nice.  It is easy to wear daily compared to some of the others - like Cuir de Russie and Sycocomore (also nice) - which are much stronger.

Initially, Boy gave me some hints of Guerlain's L'heure Bleu, which is one of my favorites.

I would have to try Boy a few more times, but I am definitely intrigued.


----------



## carterazo

Creed Milessime Imperial


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jess236 said:


> I tried a few of the exclusifs today and I have to agree with you, Boy is actually very very nice.  It is easy to wear daily compared to some of the others - like Cuir de Russie and Sycocomore (also nice) - which are much stronger.
> 
> Initially, Boy gave me some hints of Guerlain's L'heure Bleu, which is one of my favorites.
> 
> I would have to try Boy a few more times, but I am definitely intrigued.


Yes, I don't know why I never even tried my sample of Boy until recently.  It was sitting for months in my sample box and I was trying some of the others off and on but never this one.   Then, last month, I sampled some lavender-based perfumes and I realized I liked them a lot.   (I don't really like lavender soliflores though.)   So I decided to try some of the Chanel lavenders again.

I totally agree with you that Boy is easy to wear daily and it is a very nice and enjoyable scent.  Yeah, and Cuir de Russie is not one I would wear on a daily basis either. 
Did you try Misia?  I have a sample and also a mini and I need to try it again.  

I think it's a good idea to try Boy a few more times.  It's always good to do that before committing to a full bottle.  By doing that, you will know for sure that it's something you truly want and that it's not just a temporary fancy.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Is your Habit Rouge a larger bottle?   The sprayers on the larger bottles (especially 50 and 100 ml) dispense a lot of perfume (sometimes more than I need), and this can be an issue with a very heavy perfume.


My Habit Rouge is a 50ml bottle. I never thought it sprayed much. If you think the Guerlain 50ml sprayers dispense a lot of perfume, then you'll probably think the Maison Dior sprayers go totally overboard.

I went to Neiman Marcus for an event at the Frederic Malle counter. The global trainer was visiting, and she had a station set up with extracts of the main notes of the house's new fragrance from Jean-Claude Ellena, Rose & Cuir. She walked me through the main notes behind the perfume, and it was pretty cool to be able to smell the notes in isolation of one another. I've had a sample of Rose & Cuir for the past week, and I'm still not sure about it. I did pick up a small bottle of Monsieur., though, as I've had my eye on it for months now and autumn is by far the best season for it.

I also stopped by Le Labo to try out their new one, Baie 19. That one is GREAT. It reminded me of the wet forest by my parents' house out in the country. I bought a sample of it, as well.


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain- Allegoria Herba Fresca


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4562355
> 
> I selected Cabochard Gres from a box of vintage mini parfums today, and am enjoying the leather in this fragrance.


Oh how much I love this!

Guet Apens Guerlain


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> My Habit Rouge is a 50ml bottle. I never thought it sprayed much. If you think the Guerlain 50ml sprayers dispense a lot of perfume, then you'll probably think the Maison Dior sprayers go totally overboard.


I suppose what I really meant to say was that even the amount dispensed by a 50 ml sprayer can feel like a lot when the perfume is inherently heavier/stronger.  Actually, not all my Guerlain 50 ml sprayers dispense amounts that feel overwhelming.  For instance, my L'Heure Bleue EDT is 50 ml and I have never felt that there was too much perfume output from it.  However, when I spray the EDP concentration of L'Heure Bleue, it does feel like too much so I guess it's more about the strength/heaviness of the perfume and not about how much is coming out of the sprayer.  I guess I wasn't thinking and communicating very clearly - my bad.

Regarding Rose & Cuir, it does seem to evoke mixed reactions (judging by the reviews).  It will be interesting to see how well it sells.   I read the interview on Fragrantica of Jean Claude Ellena but I haven't felt the need to get a sample of this one yet!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh how much I love this!
> 
> Guet Apens Guerlain


Yes, it's really good stuff.


----------



## jess236

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, I don't know why I never even tried my sample of Boy until recently.  It was sitting for months in my sample box and I was trying some of the others off and on but never this one.   Then, last month, I sampled some lavender-based perfumes and I realized I liked them a lot.   (I don't really like lavender soliflores though.)   So I decided to try some of the Chanel lavenders again.
> 
> I totally agree with you that Boy is easy to wear daily and it is a very nice and enjoyable scent.  Yeah, and Cuir de Russie is not one I would wear on a daily basis either.
> Did you try Misia?  I have a sample and also a mini and I need to try it again.
> 
> I think it's a good idea to try Boy a few more times.  It's always good to do that before committing to a full bottle.  By doing that, you will know for sure that it's something you truly want and that it's not just a temporary fancy.



I tried Misia when it first came out a few years ago. All I remember was that it was powdery and lipsticky.  It didn't grab my interest at that time, but tastes can change.

Yes, I always take my time before buying a new perfume. I have too many almost full bottles of perfume that I don't use or like anymore. I will only buy now if I absolutely love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## jimmie staton

I purchase Tom Ford 'Soleil Blanc' for a friend, I like it a lot.
"J!m"


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Regarding Rose & Cuir, it does seem to evoke mixed reactions (judging by the reviews). It will be interesting to see how well it sells. I read the interview on Fragrantica of Jean Claude Ellena but I haven't felt the need to get a sample of this one yet!


It's interesting. Pleasant, but maybe a bit too synthetic/aromachemical-y for me. I think it would be easy to wear year round.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> It's interesting. Pleasant, but maybe a bit too synthetic/aromachemical-y for me. I think it would be easy to wear year round.


Yes, Jean-Claude Ellena does talk in that interview about using aroma chemicals for the leather accord.   And it's called Rose & Cuir but apparently contains very little rose? (I am guessing that will probably throw a lot of people off.)   The notes list rose, but in the interview, Ellena talks about rose not being used at all. 

I will probably get around to sniffing it eventually.  Actually, I want to try his Cuir d'Ange and some others from the Hermessence line.   Unfortunately, I think it's only available to sample in the Hermes boutiques and we don't have one where I live.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Honeysuckle Davana+ Grapefruit


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Interlude Man







Such an interesting blend of spices and incense. Great for the cold weather we got this weekend.


----------



## Mitzy

Eau de Sweat and Travel. We are moving across the state and having to hotel it for two weeks until we go over. We had to move from the NoTell Motel we got booked into to an Extended stay today. Thank god for a better bed, heat with a blower, and water pressure! (I tried to smell better with Prada Candy but it's not really up to the job.)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Inspired by Purses&Perfumes


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Another day, another parfum. 

Vintage Fleur*s* de Rocaille by Caron.  Not to be confused with Fleur de Rocaille (which smells quite different), also by Caron, but released later.      Why do perfume companies do this? 
Anyway, Fleur*s* de Rocaille is a beautiful soft floral perfume.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Inspired by Purses&Perfumes



It has been fun rediscovering the vintages in my box of mini fragrances - Cabochard, Coriandre, Fracas and of course Caron.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ambra Nero


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## jess236

Lancome La Nuit Tresor EDP


----------



## ultravisitor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ambra Nero


I almost picked this one up in Florence, and I'm kind of sad that I didn't! Oh well. I did come back from Italy with five bottles of perfume, and I needed to keep the perfume spending to a reasonable level because of the other shopping I was doing.


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud






This has a reputation for being animalic and gross, but I think it's really pretty nice. There's a nice warm spicy-sweetness to it, and the oud isn't overpowering at all to my nose.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Venise, I like that it's a little poudry but still fresh


----------



## AkeriaDior

Well..Im not One to Kiss and Tell but the Perfumes Im rocking 2day is tendre Poison by of course ya girlz.. Favoruite DIOR, My auntie Had This lying on her boudoir u know some BOUGIE girl stuff and she Had Gifted this 2me cus she don use it anymo


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Cocoa Woods


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Estee Lauder Jasmine White Moss:  This has a beautiful non-indolic jasmine note in it, which I love.  I don't think this perfume contains real oakmoss, but overall, it smells pretty good to my nose.


----------



## jess236

Narciso Rodriguez Poudree


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor In Love


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Atkinsons - The Big Bad Cedar.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## barskin

From what I have heard about this fragrance, It might not be for me, but.....sheesh. Look at the listing on the Barney's site.



https://www.barneys.com/product/nasomatto-blamage-503695602.html


----------



## barskin

barskin said:


> From what I have heard about this fragrance, It might not be for me, but.....sheesh. Look at the listing on the Barney's site.
> View attachment 4568261
> View attachment 4568266
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/product/nasomatto-blamage-503695602.html


Has the world gone mad? The listing at Neiman Marcus says the same thing.


----------



## Love Of My Life

barskin said:


> Has the world gone mad? The listing at Neiman Marcus says the same thing.



Quite Bizarre...


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain- La Petite Robe Noir


----------



## ultravisitor

barskin said:


> Has the world gone mad? The listing at Neiman Marcus says the same thing.


The style of that copy is part of the company's branding. The Nasomatto fragrances that I know are edgy and definitely not for everyone. (The same goes for its sister brand, Orto Parisi--maybe even more so.) They are not for people with common taste who want to smell like any fruity or pretty flower thing that you can get at Sephora. Some of the Nasomattos and Orto Parisis that I've sampled were really great.


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Imitation for Man


----------



## AkeriaDior

Ima keep it real w y'all..today I had done Missplaced one of my wigs so..I was looking in my closet and There i c my old old OLD bottle of that GUD queen latifah perfume y'all know what im talking about..that boozy vanilla smellin like luxuriousness but one a DIME cant believe I had done did forgotten about this frag..even after all these years it still smell so good..i think it called queen of hearts or smnth


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Fleurs d'Oranger:  I have a somewhat complicated relationship with this one. 
I rarely wear it, but I don't want to re-home my bottle yet.  Actually, it smells pretty good today on a nice, sunny but slightly cool day.


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## Serenity19

Today I wore Trish McEvoy's Snowdrop & Crystal Flower


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebell


----------



## fendifemale

Serenity19 said:


> Today I wore Trish McEvoy's Snowdrop & Crystal Flower


I had this one before. Was sad on my last squirt.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Five o’clock gingembre SL - always makes me feel good


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Atkinsons - Oud Save the King.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## pquiles

Angel Muse by Thierry Mugler


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Vol de Nuit - I sprayed the last little bit that was left in my vintage EDT bottle today.  I now only have about 5 ml of the original EDT left in a travel spray.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Honeysuckle & Davana


----------



## taniherd

TF Lavender Extreme


----------



## jenjen1964

Ralph Lauren Beyond Romance


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Yves Saint Laurent - La Nuit De L'Homme

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler..Blue Escapade


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jovoy Poudre today:  A powdery fragrance with almond, orris root, mimosa and violet.


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas yesterday and today


----------



## fendifemale

Fan di Fendi


----------



## inverved

Dior Privee La Colle Noire.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## jess236

Philosophy Amazing Grace EDT


----------



## taniherd

Cartier Panthere


----------



## jess236

Hermes 24 Faubourg EDP


----------



## taniherd

Pink Sugar Sensual


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No5


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver







I'm so happy my sister was able to pick up this nearly-impossible-to-find perfume in Paris. Paris is the only city in the world where it's available, and it's not even on the French Dior website anymore. I wasn't sure if I wanted it or not because while Dior is my favorite fragrance house, vetiver fragrances can be tough for me. Luckily, this one is perfect. Bright citrus opening followed by vetiver deepened with coffee. Very smooth and easy to wear.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Vetiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy my sister was able to pick up this nearly-impossible-to-find perfume in Paris. Paris is the only city in the world where it's available, and it's not even on the French Dior website anymore. I wasn't sure if I wanted it or not because while Dior is my favorite fragrance house, vetiver fragrances can be tough for me. Luckily, this one is perfect. Bright citrus opening followed by vetiver deepened with coffee. Very smooth and easy to wear.


Congrats on your new acquisition.  Good to hear that you found a vetiver that you can enjoy.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jess236 said:


> Hermes 24 Faubourg EDP


I have this one and my bottle has a scarf design painted on it.  I tend to reserve it for more formal occasions - it has that formal vibe to it.

I've had a cold for the past few days and the cold is almost gone but I decided to skip perfume today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## jess236

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have this one and my bottle has a scarf design painted on it.  I tend to reserve it for more formal occasions - it has that formal vibe to it.
> 
> I've had a cold for the past few days and the cold is almost gone but I decided to skip perfume today.



Yes, it's definitely a special occasion scent.


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co.- Pure Tiffany


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

So happy to have my sense of smell back again in good working order.  I am enjoying Frederic Malle's Carnal Flower today.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> So happy to have my sense of smell back again in good working order.  I am enjoying Frederic Malle's Carnal Flower today.


Awesome fragrance. I'm not so much in the mood for it lately. I'll come back to it in the spring or summer. Probably.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Awesome fragrance. I'm not so much in the mood for it lately. I'll come back to it in the spring or summer. Probably.


This certainly happens to me with perfumes too - a sort of waxing and waning of interest.  I think it's influenced by changing seasons and probably some other factors. 

You've added quite a few interesting new fragrances to your collection - any favorites among them?  I will probably be wearing my amber-based perfumes often during autumn.  Also, looking to try/wear some patchouli-based fragrances as well.  I did not really explore that note much during the summer.


----------



## taniherd

Lady Gaga Fame


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> You've added quite a few interesting new fragrances to your collection - any favorites among them?  I will probably be wearing my amber-based perfumes often during autumn.  Also, looking to try/wear some patchouli-based fragrances as well.  I did not really explore that note much during the summer.


Well, I've recently gotten Le Labo Patchouli 24, Frederic Malle Monsieur., and Dior Vetiver. It's hard to pick a favorite among them because they're pretty different.

Vetiver is really great. I could wear it all year easily. I wish I had it last spring and summer because I think it will really be the best during those seasons because it's not a dark, smoky vetiver. It's pretty green and the grapefruit adds a freshness to it. It really is the best vetiver that I've tried.

Patchouli 24 and Monsieur. are both patchouli-based fragrances, but they're pretty different. Monsieur. is over 50% patchouli, which is apparently a very high dose. There's rum, spice, leather, and a touch of citrus, but it is really patchouli heavy. Dark and a bit dirty. It may be the most rough around the edges of everything I own. Patchouli 24, however, isn't actually a very patchouli-heavy fragrance. It opens with a lot of smoky birch tar and turns into a smoky, leathery vanilla.

Patchouli 24 is closer to the type of fragrance that I like to wear most often, and it's from one of my favorite perfumers, so I naturally gravitate towards that one the most. Vetiver, though, is very new and different for me. I'll have to spend a lot more time with it to see where I place it.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hermès Kelly Caleche


----------



## fendifemale

Tinn3rz said:


> Hermès Kelly Caleche


I love this one!♡


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> You've added quite a few interesting new fragrances to your collection - any favorites among them?  I will probably be wearing my amber-based perfumes often during autumn.  Also, looking to try/wear some patchouli-based fragrances as well.  I did not really explore that note much during the summer.


Oh! I forgot about Slumberhouse Kiste. That's another one that's very different from what I usually wear. Totally gorgeous, though, and one spray to the back of the neck is enough to last until I go to bed at night. I think it'll do better in the spring and summer, though, because of the peachiness of it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Well, I've recently gotten Le Labo Patchouli 24, Frederic Malle Monsieur., and Dior Vetiver. It's hard to pick a favorite among them because they're pretty different.
> 
> Vetiver is really great. I could wear it all year easily. I wish I had it last spring and summer because I think it will really be the best during those seasons because it's not a dark, smoky vetiver. It's pretty green and the grapefruit adds a freshness to it. It really is the best vetiver that I've tried.
> 
> Patchouli 24 and Monsieur. are both patchouli-based fragrances, but they're pretty different. Monsieur. is over 50% patchouli, which is apparently a very high dose. There's rum, spice, leather, and a touch of citrus, but it is really patchouli heavy. Dark and a bit dirty. It may be the most rough around the edges of everything I own. Patchouli 24, however, isn't actually a very patchouli-heavy fragrance. It opens with a lot of smoky birch tar and turns into a smoky, leathery vanilla.
> 
> Patchouli 24 is closer to the type of fragrance that I like to wear most often, and it's from one of my favorite perfumers, so I naturally gravitate towards that one the most. Vetiver, though, is very new and different for me. I'll have to spend a lot more time with it to see where I place it.


Yes, it does sound like your new perfumes are all different from each other, and I think that's great because you don't have any redundancies/repetition in your collection, and each fragrance occupies its own unique slot.  I have some perfumes in my collection that are reiterations of the same note with very minor variations (my gardenia perfumes for instance), and I only end up wearing one particular gardenia scent and neglecting the others.  I need to figure out what to do with the unused ones.

I haven't really delved into any vetiver-dominant fragrances yet, but I have become much better at identifying and appreciating its presence in various perfumes of mine where it usually plays more of a supporting role.  

Patchouli 24 sounds wonderful.  I began to appreciate patchouli as a note after wearing Coromandel.  Before that, I kind of bypassed patchouli fragrances in general.  I have a .25 oz bottle of Amouage Epic Woman, which has quite a bit of patchouli in it.  I will probably be wearing these two a lot more in the cooler months.   Other than that, I am curious to sample this note, but I don't think I will be adding full bottles of patchouli fragrances any time soon.  I am probably just going to play around with samples.  I've ordered a sample of Lutens Borneo 1834 - patchouli, cocoa and labdanum.   I've wanted to sniff this one for a long time.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Patchouli 24 sounds wonderful.  I began to appreciate patchouli as a note after wearing Coromandel.  Before that, I kind of bypassed patchouli fragrances in general.  I have a .25 oz bottle of Amouage Epic Woman, which has quite a bit of patchouli in it.  I will probably be wearing these two a lot more in the cooler months.   Other than that, I am curious to sample this note, but I don't think I will be adding full bottles of patchouli fragrances any time soon.  I am probably just going to play around with samples.  I've ordered a sample of Lutens Borneo 1834 - patchouli, cocoa and labdanum.   I've wanted to sniff this one for a long time.


Yes! It was Coromandel (and Amouage Interlude, I believe) that really helped turn me on to patchouli. Since then, I've become more interested and willing to try fragrances where patchouli plays a bigger role. I used to have absolutely no interest in Frederic Malle Monsieur., but now I love it.

That Lutens sounds wonderful. I wish it were easier to try those where I live, but our Barney's closed down.


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Violet Blonde


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes! It was Coromandel (and Amouage Interlude, I believe) that really helped turn me on to patchouli. Since then, I've become more interested and willing to try fragrances where patchouli plays a bigger role. I used to have absolutely no interest in Frederic Malle Monsieur., but now I love it.
> 
> That Lutens sounds wonderful. I wish it were easier to try those where I live, but our Barney's closed down.


Yeah, Coromandel is a beauty.   I am curious to try the parfum version which was released this year, I think.

As for samples.......sigh.  The Macys that is close to me has a pretty limited selection of even the regular lines (forget niche choices).   Last time I checked, they did not have any version of No. 19 at the Chanel counter.  I had to go to the Saks that is  further away from me to try the current EDT.   That is where I go now if I want to sample niche perfumes in person; there's also a Nordies and Neiman's in that area.   But even they don't carry all the lines, like Frederic Malle for instance.

And I am thinking I should probably check out the decant sellers like Surrender to Chance for slightly larger spray samples.  The samples I've currently ordered online come in these teeny tiny vials without a sprayer, and while I like dabbing my parfums, it would be nice to have the option of a larger-sized sample spray when one is testing out a perfume.


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Fever


----------



## Florasun

Purses & Perfumes said:


> And I am thinking I should probably check out the decant sellers like Surrender to Chance for slightly larger spray samples.  The samples I've currently ordered online come in these teeny tiny vials without a sprayer, and while I like dabbing my parfums, it would be nice to have the option of a larger-sized sample spray when one is testing out a perfume.


Indigo Parfumerie puts their samples in spray vials. I haven’t ordered anything from them but was thinking about doing so for just this reason.
SOTD = Serge Lutens Feminite du Bois


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## jess236

Tom Ford Fougere d'Argent.  

Even though it's a unisex scent, I find this one too masculine.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Florasun said:


> Indigo Parfumerie puts their samples in spray vials. I haven’t ordered anything from them but was thinking about doing so for just this reason.
> SOTD = Serge Lutens Feminite du Bois


Thank you for this.  I will check them out the next time I order samples.  I am eagerly looking forward to receiving the samples I've ordered, despite the fact that they have to be dabbed rather than sprayed. 

Scent of the day:  Caron Parfum Sacre.


----------



## rmscj

Dior: Joy.


----------



## fendifemale

David Yurman- Exotic Essence


----------



## jess236

Mugler - Angel Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Florasun

Bottega Veneta Eau de Parfum


----------



## ultravisitor

25 degrees with a high of 45 today, so it's perfect weather for Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur.


----------



## Sferics

Musc Shamal by Armani Privé


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Enjoying the beautiful scent of Amouage Lyric Woman today.


----------



## Houdhoud

Kenzo World Eau de Parfum


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yeah, Coromandel is a beauty.   I am curious to try the parfum version which was released this year, I think.
> 
> As for samples.......sigh.  The Macys that is close to me has a pretty limited selection of even the regular lines (forget niche choices).   Last time I checked, they did not have any version of No. 19 at the Chanel counter.  I had to go to the Saks that is  further away from me to try the current EDT.   That is where I go now if I want to sample niche perfumes in person; there's also a Nordies and Neiman's in that area.   But even they don't carry all the lines, like Frederic Malle for instance.
> 
> And I am thinking I should probably check out the decant sellers like Surrender to Chance for slightly larger spray samples.  The samples I've currently ordered online come in these teeny tiny vials without a sprayer, and while I like dabbing my parfums, it would be nice to have the option of a larger-sized sample spray when one is testing out a perfume.


Have you tried https://www.luckyscent.com/samples for samples?


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5 the last few days


----------



## taniherd

Chanel No 5 L’eau


----------



## Sferics

Burberry London...so underrated


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Have you tried https://www.luckyscent.com/samples for samples?


I wish I lived near their store Scent Bar.   Yes, I get many of my samples from them.  Some of their samples, like the sample sets made by perfume companies (Hiram Green's 6-piece sample set comes to mind) do come with sprayers, but the individual samples they decant do not come with sprayers.  Still, their samples give me a chance to sniff many niche perfumes at leisure so overall, it's a good thing.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> Burberry London...so underrated


Yes, it's a very nice floral with jasmine and honeysuckle.

By the way, how are you liking Musc Shamal?  It's a recent release from their line, I think?


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir

It's like Egoiste's prettier cousin.


----------



## Liberté

shells by regime des fleurs


----------



## jess236

Mugler - Aura

couldn't resist the bottle


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Amouage Epic Woman today:   Spices, patchouli, some woody nuances and a touch of incense.  The spices are very well-blended, and the patchouli is not dark or heavy, but has a definite presence in this beautiful fragrance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purchased it yesterday at Barney's  Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, it's a very nice floral with jasmine and honeysuckle.
> 
> By the way, how are you liking Musc Shamal?  It's a recent release from their line, I think?



Yes, the Musc Shamal came just in when I tried it and I fell in love (once again, here we go) - but as it is not a cheapy I managed to get a decanter of 10ml to test it over a longer term. 
I think it is quite unisex and "dead serious"  - slightly metallic in a good way and super noble but one has to love ambrox as there is a lot in I guess


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Myrrh & Tonka


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent

Iris + frankincense + honey = mmm.


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## LemonDrop

Chanel 1957


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

A sample of Isabey Lys Noir, a very nice, rich, creamy floral with heliotrope, a hint of tuberose, a little lily and some sandalwood.


----------



## Florasun

Vol de Nuit perfume


----------



## jess236

Philosophy Amazing Grace edt


----------



## Purrsey

Lauren | Ralph Lauren


----------



## Houdhoud

3 L'impératrice Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## coniglietta

j'adore


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Santal Majuscule sample:    Not sure about this one.  I was expecting it to be a rich, deep fragrance with smooth, creamy sandalwood and a dark velvety rose with some cocoa.  Instead, the opening is somewhat jarring, and while I do get a lot of sandalwood from the get go, the quality of the sandalwood could be better.  The rose is airy and bright, and I don't smell any cocoa.  Overall, the fragrance gets better towards the drydown and I might try it again in the summer to see if my impressions have changed.


----------



## Florasun

Byredo Bibliotheque - I bought a bottle of this last spring or early summer but wasn't all that gobsmacked by it. Tried it again today - it does much better in the cooler weather. The fruits recede a bit and the leather comes out to play.


----------



## kbell

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi. I swear it smells better & stronger than when I first got it years ago... I remember needing a couple of sprays but now just one does it.


----------



## Gina_BB

Dior j'adore


----------



## Florasun

Ormonde Jayne Prive


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Serge Lutens Santal Majuscule sample:    Not sure about this one.  I was expecting it to be a rich, deep fragrance with smooth, creamy sandalwood and a dark velvety rose with some cocoa.  Instead, the opening is somewhat jarring, and while I do get a lot of sandalwood from the get go, the quality of the sandalwood could be better.  The rose is airy and bright, and I don't smell any cocoa.  Overall, the fragrance gets better towards the drydown and I might try it again in the summer to see if my impressions have changed.


Interesting. I've been wondering about that one.

Today is Christian Dior Ambre Nuit.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Interesting. I've been wondering about that one.
> 
> Today is Christian Dior Ambre Nuit.


Yes, Santal Majuscule was a bit of a disappointment.   I think one of the issues I had with it was the sandalwood note itself.  It's a bit sharp/synthetic, especially in the opening.  However, that phase does not last too long, and it does smooth out and becomes more natural smelling as it evolves.    Still, it detracted a little from the overall enjoyment of the fragrance.  

However, the perfume I am wearing today - Borneo 1834 - more than lived up to my expectations.  It's fantastic!  I wore it yesterday and I am wearing it again today. 
In the first hour or so, I get mostly patchouli and to me, it's a very wearable patchouli.  Then slowly, the cocoa, which was faint in the early stages increases and they pair together beautifully.  It lasts a long time on the skin and it smells gorgeous and gets cozy in the far drydown.  The labdanum is not very prominent, but I sense its presence in the drydown.


----------



## michellem

Jo malone English pear and freesia (trying to use it up ).


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Greenwich Village


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## Florasun

Angel Muse


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, Santal Majuscule was a bit of a disappointment.   I think one of the issues I had with it was the sandalwood note itself.  It's a bit sharp/synthetic, especially in the opening.  However, that phase does not last too long, and it does smooth out and becomes more natural smelling as it evolves.    Still, it detracted a little from the overall enjoyment of the fragrance.
> 
> However, the perfume I am wearing today - Borneo 1834 - more than lived up to my expectations.  It's fantastic!  I wore it yesterday and I am wearing it again today.
> In the first hour or so, I get mostly patchouli and to me, it's a very wearable patchouli.  Then slowly, the cocoa, which was faint in the early stages increases and they pair together beautifully.  It lasts a long time on the skin and it smells gorgeous and gets cozy in the far drydown.  The labdanum is not very prominent, but I sense its presence in the drydown.


I didn’t like Santal Majuscule either. It was synthetic and not memorable. What I really like is Santal Mysore. Will get it next time I go to Tokyo


----------



## ShakeItOff1992

Marc Jacobs Dot - I love it!


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme Tresor La Nuit


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Winter Candy Apple


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> However, the perfume I am wearing today - Borneo 1834 - more than lived up to my expectations.  It's fantastic!  I wore it yesterday and I am wearing it again today.
> In the first hour or so, I get mostly patchouli and to me, it's a very wearable patchouli.  Then slowly, the cocoa, which was faint in the early stages increases and they pair together beautifully.  It lasts a long time on the skin and it smells gorgeous and gets cozy in the far drydown.  The labdanum is not very prominent, but I sense its presence in the drydown.



That sounds wonderful. I'll consider checking it out in the future.

Today is Dior Mitzah. So glad I got 15ml of this. It's a sweet and spicy labdanum, like a dryer and more bitter version of Feve Delicieuse.


----------



## ultravisitor

A different take on labdanum today with Le Labo Labdanum 18.  A lot of people think this is similar to Musc Ravageur--they are both from the same perfumer--and they're both somewhat animalic, but I think Musc Ravageur is spicy-sweet and almost gourmand whereas this one is more powdery-sweet and resinous.


----------



## taniherd

Angel Thierry Mugler


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Prufrock613

Serge Lutens Musc de Clair


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Bamboo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Daighilev


----------



## michellem

Frogonard belle cherie


----------



## LPR200

Kilian-- Do It For Love


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Oud Bouquet [emoji254][emoji255]


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda Lily


----------



## jess236

Narciso Rodriguez Poudree


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## kbell

Dior Soufflé de Soie - have a sample... it’s unisex & smells nice but I’m not sure it’s “feminine” enough for me... sort of smells masculine at times.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Lancôme Parfait De Roses


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Occitane en Provence Ambre & Santal today.


----------



## michellem

Frogonard belle Cherie


----------



## fendifemale

My Burberry


----------



## jess236

Philosophy Amazing Grace EDT


----------



## kbell

Tom Ford - Black Orchid


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone English pear and freesia


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## kbell

LV Cœur Battant ❤️


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I hadn't worn Chanel No. 22 in a while, so I decided to go with the EDT version today.


----------



## Florasun

I picked up a sample of Hermes Cedre Sambac last week and have been wearing it a lot. I think this might be my next FB purchase.


----------



## PamK

kbell said:


> LV Cœur Battant ❤️


Just purchased some after using up my sample - love it! ❤️


----------



## jess236

Cartier Panthere EDP


----------



## kbell

PamK said:


> Just purchased some after using up my sample - love it! ❤️



Yeah - they got me lol. There’s a strategy to mailing out those samples! I’m hooked... definitely my next fragrance purchase. I keep sticking my face in my shirt & inhaling.... it’s so good!


----------



## PamK

kbell said:


> Yeah - they got me lol. There’s a strategy to mailing out those samples! I’m hooked... definitely my next fragrance purchase. I keep sticking my face in my shirt & inhaling.... it’s so good!


It is amazing! I’ve been using Apogee for quite a long time, but this one is just as nice. I’m finding a little goes a long way as well!


----------



## ultravisitor

I wanted to see how Frederic Malle Carnal Flower does in the cold weather. 

Shocker. It's still amazing.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I wanted to see how Frederic Malle Carnal Flower does in the cold weather.
> 
> Shocker. It's still amazing.


I agree.  It's interesting how good this one smells even in cold weather. 

That's not the case with some other tuberose perfumes.  For instance, I tried Hiram Green's Moon Bloom for the first time the other day from my sample stash.  I could tell it was a very beautiful tuberose scent, but it just felt a little flat on the skin so I put it away to try in the summer.   Santal Majuscule is another one that I think might present differently in the warmer months so I am going to try it again in a few months - I think I need to give it a few more wearings to assess it properly.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Mitsouko over the last few days - I have been trying both the current version and the vintage one.  I have finally accepted that the current version is not for me.  I am almost out of the vintage one (that's why I have been trying the current version off and on, for the last few months), but it's not working.  The vintage version is the one I want.  Now I have to decide if I want it enough to overcome my hesitation of buying vintage perfume online.


----------



## Babyblue033

PamK said:


> Just purchased some after using up my sample - love it! ❤️





kbell said:


> Yeah - they got me lol. There’s a strategy to mailing out those samples! I’m hooked... definitely my next fragrance purchase. I keep sticking my face in my shirt & inhaling.... it’s so good!


I've used 1-2 perfumes in the past decade or more because I'm not adventurous at all when it comes to fragrances and like to stick with what I like. So imagine my surprise when a random try of this scent got me all excited! 

Being the analytical person that I am though, I went on a mission to try all LV fragrances to see if any other one is better than Coeur Battant and so far, nothing comes close. Even the more "popular" ones I didn't personally like at all. I'm really torn about buying a full bottle though, I love my LV bags but this somehow seems "excessive" to me because I just never spend so much on perfumes?

Still, it's been YEARS since I got excited about a perfume so I might as well right?


----------



## kbell

Babyblue033 said:


> I've used 1-2 perfumes in the past decade or more because I'm not adventurous at all when it comes to fragrances and like to stick with what I like. So imagine my surprise when a random try of this scent got me all excited!
> 
> Being the analytical person that I am though, I went on a mission to try all LV fragrances to see if any other one is better than Coeur Battant and so far, nothing comes close. Even the more "popular" ones I didn't personally like at all. I'm really torn about buying a full bottle though, I love my LV bags but this somehow seems "excessive" to me because I just never spend so much on perfumes?
> 
> Still, it's been YEARS since I got excited about a perfume so I might as well right?



Since it’s been years & you love this scent so much, I don’t think it’s excessive at all! Treat yourself! It’s the holiday season  Go for it! This is my favorite of all they’ve put out so far. I’m trying to hold out for my birthday gift (Feb) but I’m impatient & the new holiday wrapping is so pretty!


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Florasun

Jardin sur la lagune


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

Dior J’Adore


----------



## Miner's wife

Il Bacio by Borghese


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Guerlain’s Rose Nacre du Desert. Oddly enough I have a headache now; I hope it’s not due to the Guerlain, as I am quite fond of it.


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Arso


----------



## taniherd

D&G The One


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Amouage Epic


----------



## Love Of My Life

Yvonne by Ormaie


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Mimosa Annick Goutal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady body oil & parfum


----------



## Hurrem1001

Trussardi - Delicate Rose


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Lavender Extreme


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love almost all week
Today: Creed Milessime Imperial


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Opium Orchidee de Chine today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## perlefine

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia


----------



## fendifemale

Found this gem at a Marshalls grand opening for under 20 bucks.


----------



## carterazo

fendifemale said:


> Found this gem at a Marshalls grand opening for under 20 bucks.
> View attachment 4599187


Oooh!  A really great find!


----------



## fendifemale

carterazo said:


> Oooh!  A really great find!


Yes! I was looking for the original but stumbled upon this one. I will go back to check for the other because I wouldn't mind having both.


----------



## inverved

Byredo Bal D'Afrique.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Monsieur.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ColdSteel

Bath & Body Works A Thousand Wishes. Not fancy but I love it!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Beige EDT - A nice, warm floral with frangipani, freesia and honey.


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Tom Ford Noir de Noir sample today:  Really liking the rose in this fragrance.


----------



## michellem

Frogonard belle cherie


----------



## fendifemale

Still rocking with the Signorina Misterioso.


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Fever


----------



## bagshopr

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Tom Ford Noir de Noir sample today:  Really liking the rose in this fragrance.


I tried this at Nordstrom yesterday and I really like it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

bagshopr said:


> I tried this at Nordstrom yesterday and I really like it.


Yes, the dark red rose with the hint of chocolate/truffle and vanilla makes this one ideal for cooler weather.  

There is a short phase in the beginning where it goes a bit medicinal smelling (perhaps due to the oud?), but luckily that phase lasts only for about ten minutes and after that, I get mostly a lot of rose with the rest of the notes forming a sort of rich background to the rose.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Tom Ford Noir de Noir sample today:  Really liking the rose in this fragrance.



That sounds lovely. I love rose scented perfumes.

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle EDP


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

coachlover1000 said:


> That sounds lovely. I love rose scented perfumes.
> 
> Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle EDP


Do you have any rose perfumes you are particularly fond of?  
I have been a bit obsessed with rose scents this year!  My scent of the day today is another rose fragrance - La Fille de Berlin by Serge Lutens.


----------



## fendifemale

Brooks Brothers- Classic
For my honey bunny but I spritzed my sweatshirt because I miss him.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Do you have any rose perfumes you are particularly fond of?
> I have been a bit obsessed with rose scents this year!  My scent of the day today is another rose fragrance - La Fille de Berlin by Serge Lutens.



Les parfums de Rosine - Rose d’Été or Un Zest De Rose (Honestly, many of their scents are gorgeous. They’re a small perfumery in France, you order from their website - http://www.les-parfums-de-rosine.com/index.php).
Trussardi - Delicate Rose
Lanvin - Éclat de Fleurs
Guerlain - La Petite Robe Noir


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Dior - Happy Hour


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

coachlover1000 said:


> Les parfums de Rosine - Rose d’Été or Un Zest De Rose (Honestly, many of their scents are gorgeous. They’re a small perfumery in France, you order from their website - http://www.les-parfums-de-rosine.com/index.php).
> Trussardi - Delicate Rose
> Lanvin - Éclat de Fleurs
> Guerlain - La Petite Robe Noir


One of my friends loves Les Parfums de Rosine as well.   I will look into getting some samples.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Hurrem1001

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One of my friends loves Les Parfums de Rosine as well.   I will look into getting some samples.



You can buy a sampler set of 12 for €25. Really good deal!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The Party in Manhattan
Love love
I don’t normally like citrusy smells but this is a very happy and natural spicy citrus without this chemical aftertaste that most modern citrusy smells leave. Turns into a boosy spicy wood with oak moss  at the drydown


----------



## taniherd

TF Lavender Extreme ❤️


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Firstfullsteps

FRESH sugar lychee


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24

Smoky, leather-y vanilla.


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Rochas Madame Rochas 
Today: Maja body lotion


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- White Jasmine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Vol de Nuit today.


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Mandarino di Amalfi


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloe EdP


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy Night


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## s3raph1nas

Aqua di Gioia


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Happy Hour - Dior


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Winter Candy Apple


----------



## Hurrem1001

My boring go to (that I love and wear frequently!) Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum

Beautiful incense.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miller Harris Fleur Oriental:  Lovely on a chilly day.


----------



## bagshopr

Tom Ford Noir de Noir


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Metallique (a dud on me...lasts for an hour or so). ☹️


----------



## perlefine

Margiela Lipstick On 

a vintage powdery makeup scent


----------



## fendifemale

perlefine said:


> Margiela Lipstick On
> 
> a vintage powdery makeup scent


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co. - Tiffany & Love (sample)


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## jess236

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Hurrem1001

Trussardi - Delicate Rose


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme Intense

I don't wear this one as much because I prefer Dior Homme Parfum, but it's still wonderful.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## inverved

Le Labo AnOther 13.


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Vetiver is the best vetiver.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower ( I always think of Carnal Knowledge, but its Flower.. LOL)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Portrait of a Lady today.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Myrrh and Tonka + Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit

This is a really nice break from all the spices and resins and woods and vanilla that I've been wearing in the cold weather.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Ambre Nuit
> 
> This is a really nice break from all the spices and resins and woods and vanilla that I've been wearing in the cold weather.


I sampled Ambre Nuit the other day and it's wonderful!

Today, I am wearing New Look 1947 -- a beautiful floral fragrance.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Creed Love in White Eau de Parfum for Women.


----------



## michellem

Michael Kors Wonderlust


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I sampled Ambre Nuit the other day and it's wonderful!
> 
> Today, I am wearing New Look 1947 -- a beautiful floral fragrance.


Oh yeah. Ambre Nuit been a fave of mine since I first tried it years ago. I'm always happy to wear it, and it's one that I think I'll always want to have.

New Look is very nice. It's not the kind of floral that I'd want to wear, which is why I'm fine with only ever having my sample, but it is very nice.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Porttrait of a Lady  & body oil


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Oh yeah. Ambre Nuit been a fave of mine since I first tried it years ago. I'm always happy to wear it, and it's one that I think I'll always want to have.
> 
> New Look is very nice. It's not the kind of floral that I'd want to wear, which is why I'm fine with only ever having my sample, but it is very nice.


I was able to get the 7.5 ml manufacturer's mini of Ambre Nuit when I placed my order at the perfume decanters and I am glad I went with that.   It's a beautiful fragrance that can be worn all year, and once I finish my mini, I think I will get a larger bottle. 

As for New Look, I actually enjoyed it quite a bit but I have a few florals that are in the same family, so I don't think I'll add that one to my collection at this point.  I also took a quick sniff of Bois d'Argent and really liked that one as well.  However, I haven't given it a full day's wearing yet.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I also took a quick sniff of Bois d'Argent and really liked that one as well.  However, I haven't given it a full day's wearing yet.


Bois d'Argent is wonderfully versatile. I actually have a 250ml bottle of it because I love it and it's so easy to wear. Some people don't like it because it's not much of a screamer. It's more of a whisper. That whisper lasts and lasts, though, and even after you think it has disappeared, it'll make its presence known just enough to remind you of its beauty.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Bois d'Argent is wonderfully versatile. I actually have a 250ml bottle of it because I love it and it's so easy to wear. Some people don't like it because it's not much of a screamer. It's more of a whisper. That whisper lasts and lasts, though, and even after you think it has disappeared, it'll make its presence known just enough to remind you of its beauty.


Yes, I too got the impression that it is a soft perfume, but I think that it's the nature of this particular fragrance, and it just suits it to be that way.  I actually wouldn't want it to be louder - I really like it just as it is. 

Honestly, I don't mind if my perfume does not have significant sillage or projection.  As long as I can smell my fragrance of the day, I am happy.  Longevity is important though, especially when one is out and about for the day, since I usually don't carry perfume in my handbags for re-application.

Today, I am continuing with the Dior samples and I just put on Feve Delicieuse a short while ago - smells really good.  This one surprised me - I  was expecting something almost slightly gourmand, but it's actually quite aromatic, at least in the opening.  I will have to wait to see how it changes in the drydown.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, I too got the impression that it is a soft perfume, but I think that it's the nature of this particular fragrance, and it just suits it to be that way.  I actually wouldn't want it to be louder - I really like it just as it is.
> 
> Honestly, I don't mind if my perfume does not have significant sillage or projection.  As long as I can smell my fragrance of the day, I am happy.  Longevity is important though, especially when one is out and about for the day, since I usually don't carry perfume in my handbags for re-application.
> 
> Today, I am continuing with the Dior samples and I just put on Feve Delicieuse a short while ago - smells really good.  This one surprised me - I  was expecting something almost slightly gourmand, but it's actually quite aromatic, at least in the opening.  I will have to wait to see how it changes in the drydown.


I agree with everything! Bois d'Argent is perfection the way that it is. And I, too, don't need heavy sillage. I'm just wearing a fragrance to please myself throughout the day, which is why I value longevity. I don't want to reapply. I want a long, slow drydown that will last.

I'm really thinking that Feve Delicieuse may be my next from Dior's exclusive collection. I really love that one--but I have my eye on some other things, too, so we'll see.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I agree with everything! Bois d'Argent is perfection the way that it is. And I, too, don't need heavy sillage. I'm just wearing a fragrance to please myself throughout the day, which is why I value longevity. I don't want to reapply. I want a long, slow drydown that will last.
> 
> I'm really thinking that Feve Delicieuse may be my next from Dior's exclusive collection. I really love that one--but I have my eye on some other things, too, so we'll see.


I think a long-lasting drydown is one of the true characteristics of a high quality scent!

Of the ones I have sampled, I can see myself getting Ambre Nuit and possibly Bois d'Argent at some point.  Everything I have tried so far from this Dior line is very versatile and can be worn in all seasons, which is great.  Even a soft floral like New Look was very nice on a cold day.

As you know, perfume sampling is a slippery slope.    Still, I am happy that I got to sample everything that I have tried so far.   Oh, I also got Santal Noir but haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Of the ones I have sampled, I can see myself getting Ambre Nuit and possibly Bois d'Argent at some point.  Everything I have tried so far from this Dior line is very versatile and can be worn in all seasons, which is great.  Even a soft floral like New Look was very nice on a cold day.


Of the older Diors, I think that Leather Oud may be most difficult to wear year round, but not too much. It's all about the time and place and how much you apply. Dior's exclusive line is very well done, particularly the older releases. The new ones that are all mostly watery florals aren't quite as strong and interesting, and a lot of people have been very disappointed in them. I think the new ones are just responding to the current trend, though. The pendulum will swing back eventually.

If you like Ambre Nuit, you should try to get your hands on some Mitzah. They're very similar, but while Ambre Nuit is an ambergris fragrance, Mitzah is labdanum. Both have roses in the heart, but Ambre Nuit's base has woods while Mitzah's base is more about vanilla, honey, incense, and patchouli. A lot of people are very disappointed that Mitzah is only available in Paris.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> If you like Ambre Nuit, you should try to get your hands on some Mitzah. They're very similar, but while Ambre Nuit is an ambergris fragrance, Mitzah is labdanum. Both have roses in the heart, but Ambre Nuit's base has woods while Mitzah's base is more about vanilla, honey, incense, and patchouli. A lot of people are very disappointed that Mitzah is only available in Paris.


Mitzah sounds awesome!  Labdanum is one of my favorite notes.  I don't think any of the perfume decant places have Mitzah.  I remember looking for it before I placed my sample order.  I'll be on the lookout for a sample.  They did have  the newer releases but I did not get any of those (other than Santal Noir).


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Arso

Awesome smoky pine and leather.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Lost Cherry


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Borneo 1834


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Mon Precieux Nectar:  a soft fragrance with almond, some floral notes and a touch of vanilla.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Florasun

Chanel Coramandel


----------



## ultravisitor

Ok Fine Fragrances PRO #201

This is a very interesting indie fragrance house. They create fragrances and then age the fragrances in oak barrels, just like wine, whiskey, and bourbon. They say the oak barrels impart new aromas and complexities to the fragrances. I thought this sounded very interesting, so I got a bunch of samples from them. The price point for the full bottles isn't SO bad ($90/30ml or $165/50ml), so I'm going to be wearing them over the weekend to try and decide if I want to place an order. They're made in very small batches, and once a particular fragrance is gone, they won't make it again.

The one I'm wearing today, PRO #201, is a patchouli fragrance (patchouli, tonka, vanilla, woods) that was aged in a rum-seasoned oak barrel. It's soft but really gorgeous.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Ok Fine Fragrances PRO #201
> 
> This is a very interesting indie fragrance house. They create fragrances and then age the fragrances in oak barrels, just like wine, whiskey, and bourbon. They say the oak barrels impart new aromas and complexities to the fragrances. I thought this sounded very interesting, so I got a bunch of samples from them. The price point for the full bottles isn't SO bad ($90/30ml or $165/50ml), so I'm going to be wearing them over the weekend to try and decide if I want to place an order. They're made in very small batches, and once a particular fragrance is gone, they won't make it again.
> 
> The one I'm wearing today, PRO #201, is a patchouli fragrance (patchouli, tonka, vanilla, woods) that was aged in a rum-seasoned oak barrel. It's soft but really gorgeous.


This sounds really interesting!  I don't think I've ever heard of perfume being aged in oak barrels - I am guessing it imparts a very unique dimension and aroma to the fragrance!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This sounds really interesting!  I don't think I've ever heard of perfume being aged in oak barrels - I am guessing it imparts a very unique dimension and aroma to the fragrance!


Yes. I got four samples: VBO (vanilla bourbon oak), PRO (patchouli rum oak), OBO (oud bourbon oak), and AMO (amber mezcal oak). The VBO and the PRO are by far the more interesting. I'm going to wear the VBO tomorrow to see if I like that one more than PRO.

PRO, though...wow. Gorgeous warm, sweet patchouli.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes. I got four samples: VBO (vanilla bourbon oak), PRO (patchouli rum oak), OBO (oud bourbon oak), and AMO (amber mezcal oak). The VBO and the PRO are by far the more interesting. I'm going to wear the VBO tomorrow to see if I like that one more than PRO.
> 
> PRO, though...wow. Gorgeous warm, sweet patchouli.


PRO sounds wonderful!  I wonder if the vanilla bourbon one is on the sweeter side?  I have not explored or sampled perfumes from indie fragrance houses, but it sounds like some of them are creating some very interesting scents....

Today, I am wearing Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan, and really enjoying it so far.  I had it some years before, and to my recollection, that version was more spicy and potent than what I have on currently.  What I have on today feels a bit softer but I am really liking this one a lot!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> PRO sounds wonderful!  I wonder if the vanilla bourbon one is on the sweeter side?  I have not explored or sampled perfumes from indie fragrance houses, but it sounds like some of them are creating some very interesting scents....


Yes, VBO is sweeter, but not overly so. It's very much a real or true warm vanilla highlighted by woods and bourbon instead of a Yankee Candle-like cloying vanilla. Most commentary I've read about the house has VBO as the standout, but right now I'm really impressed with PRO.

I've also got some fragrances coming from Sixteen92, an indie house which Luca Turin has given some positive review. Pretty anxious to try those.

I've heard that the Serge Lutens line has suffered from reformulation. Makes me not sure how much I want to try them out anymore.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone+Tom Ford- Mandarino di Almalfi Acqua & Star Magnolia


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes, VBO is sweeter, but not overly so. It's very much a real or true warm vanilla highlighted by woods and bourbon instead of a Yankee Candle-like cloying vanilla. Most commentary I've read about the house has VBO as the standout, but right now I'm really impressed with PRO.
> 
> I've also got some fragrances coming from Sixteen92, an indie house which Luca Turin has given some positive review. Pretty anxious to try those.
> 
> I've heard that the Serge Lutens line has suffered from reformulation. Makes me not sure how much I want to try them out anymore.


VBO sounds like a very nice vanilla fragrance.  I was just thinking the other day that I actually don't have  any vanilla-dominant perfumes in my collection.

I've heard of Sixteen92 but don't know much about their fragrances.

As for Serge Lutens, I'm sad about the reformulations.   With regard to Ambre Sultan, I remember getting quite a bit of bay leaf or some such note a few years ago, and it was also very rich and potent.  I don't get quite as much of that bay leaf note now and overall, it feels a bit toned down in the newer formulation, but it's still close enough to the original version of Ambre Sultan.  Overall, I like it a lot and I think I will get a full bottle when I finish my decant.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Aqua di Gioia


----------



## doni

Gucci's Memoire d'une Odeur.

It is the first time I am so obsessed with a fragance since, well since forever really, since I found my fav as a teenager.
Love the bottle too.


----------



## kells1983

By Rosie Jane/Rosie

Got a sample of this recently and really am loving it! Part of it reminds me of the original Stella McCartney “Stella” but like, well after drydown when it wasn’t as strong and headachy.  
Don’t get me wrong, I like Stella but it’s so strong that I can only wear it in Winter. Maybe Rosie could be my warmer weather rose fragrance... I may spring for the full bottle or maybe the fragrance oil soon!


----------



## ultravisitor

Ormonde Jayne Montabaco

Dry, green tobacco.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## s3raph1nas

BBW In the Stars edp


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Touch for Men ☺️


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

It has been a while since I wore Chanel Coromandel, so I decided to go with this beauty today.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Star Magnolia


----------



## Houdhoud

Idole, Lancôme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage

This one is so good and so underappreciated. Of course, Dior had to restrict its distribution to Paris.


----------



## jess236

Chanel No. 5 L'eau


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## taniherd

D&G Pour Femme Intense


----------



## lovieluvslux

Prada


----------



## carmen56

Plum Japonais by Tom Ford.


----------



## fendifemale

Alfred Sung


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloe edp


----------



## ultravisitor

Let Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## taho

Tocca Florence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## StefaniJoy

Tom Ford Noir de Noir


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Interlude.

Perfectly warm and spicy for a cool day out and about on Michigan Avenue.


----------



## HeatherZE

Les Exclusifs De Chanel 1957. I’m addicted to the stuff.


----------



## Cams

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Carner Barcelona El Born


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ambra Nera


----------



## Dextersmom

Byredo Velvet Haze


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## StefaniJoy

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Mona Di Orio’s Ambre from
*the Les Nombres D'Or collection *
*A straightforward and very comfortable, even intimate smell - tolu balsam, benzoin, ylang ylang, cedar, vanilla*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## fendifemale

Escada- Delicate Notes


----------



## s3raph1nas

Gucci Memoire


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme


----------



## bagshopr

LV Contre Moi. Reapplying often because I'm trying to use it up.


----------



## octopus17

Bvlgari Spendida Iris D'or.


----------



## Astraea

Bvlgari Thé Rouge. It's my hot weather scent.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## StefaniJoy

Tom Ford Noir de Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## jess236

Creed Royal Princess Oud - in my top 10 fav perfumes.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Le Baiser du Dragon by Cartier, Perfume Extrait
So delicious! It’s from the refulmulation era and was discontinued since then but oh hi nice it is!


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR DIamond Water


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Bamboo


----------



## taniherd

bagshopr said:


> LV Contre Moi. Reapplying often because I'm trying to use it up.


Why? Such a lovely scent. I wore mine today.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Maharadjah created by Patricia de Nicolaï, descendant of the Guerlain family. A spicy lavender with wood, it took me some time to start enjoying it


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Shalimar Parfum Initial L’Eau.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Snowflakes & Cashmere


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum

I had originally intended to get this in Rome when I was at one of the Profumum Roma boutiques, but when I was visiting the store, others were standing out a bit more to me in the moment, and I didn't want to buy TOO many perfumes (I left Italy with 5, which is not so bad, but my shopping was not limited to perfumes). After coming home, I began to regret the decision because I've had a bit of a sample left of the fragrance and it is just awesome. Very beautiful blend of orange blossom, sandalwood, frankincense, and myrrh.

Luckily, I received a bottle of it as a gift over the holidays.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou Joy


----------



## Sferics

Lira by Xerjoff


----------



## StefaniJoy

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Bamboo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Mousson


----------



## ultravisitor

Sixteen92 Laudanum


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham


----------



## taniherd

MJ Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Maxt

Guerlain Shalimar Cologne edt (2015)


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda Lily


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue Intense


----------



## jess236

Chanel Coromandel EDP


----------



## taniherd

Bond No 9 New York Musk


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Tendre EDP


----------



## fendifemale

Escada- Delicate Notes


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Iris Poudre:  I have mostly been wearing samples over the last week or so, and today’s sample is Iris Poudre, a soft, powdery scent.  It’s nice and easy to wear but I don’t think I will be needing a full bottle of this fragrance.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade

I was feeling indecisive this morning and was also in a rush, so I just grabbed this and put it on. I'm really glad now as it seems more beautiful today than usual.


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain Shalimar.


----------



## jess236

Mojave Ghost - Byredo


----------



## fendifemale

Victoria's Secret- Bare Vanilla


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Babyblue033

Maison Francis Kurkdjian À la rose


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lancome Poeme:   My bottle of Poeme is quite a few years old and I don’t use it much anymore so I decided to try it again today and am really enjoying it - lovely, warm floral with just the right amount of sweetness.


----------



## Babyblue033

LV Cœur Battant. I'm trying to find a "happy" and cheerful scent to bring up my spirit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## fendifemale

Escada- Delicate Notes


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior Ambre Nuit
Do you like Dior’s Christmas tree?


----------



## Sferics

Omega by Medittorosa...
I love how the cumin is not sweaty in this scent.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ormaie Yvonne


----------



## fendifemale

Elizabeth & James- French Grey


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ormaie Toi Toi Toi


----------



## bagshopr

Chanel Misia


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19:  I have been away from home for a few weeks and having just got back, I had a hard time deciding which perfume to wear from my collection today!  I took one bottle with me on my trip and have been wearing a bunch of samples over the last few weeks.  I also rediscovered a small stash of perfumes I had left behind the last time I visited my brother's house and brought a couple of them back.  Anyway, I finally choose Chanel No. 19 as my scent of the day.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Today it's Tauerville Rose Flash


----------



## jess236

Mugler Alien EDP


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Chanel No. 19:  I have been away from home for a few weeks and having just got back, I had a hard time deciding which perfume to wear from my collection today!  I took one bottle with me on my trip and have been wearing a bunch of samples over the last few weeks.  I also rediscovered a small stash of perfumes I had left behind the last time I visited my brother's house and brought a couple of them back.  Anyway, I finally choose Chanel No. 19 as my scent of the day.


I meant to say I finally _chose _Chanel No. 19!  Guess I shouldn't post when I'm still jet-lagged!


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Snowflakes & Cashmere


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## taniherd

Prada Candy Night


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## jess236

Cartier La Panthere EDP


----------



## s3raph1nas

Soap & Glory Original Pink Body Spray


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Kenzo Jungle L'Elephant:  Blind buy from a while ago.   Lots of spices in this one but they are beautifully blended and it never feels like too much.  I can definitely smell the cardamom throughout the evolution of this fragrance, and overall, the scent is warm, spicy, smooth and creamy.


----------



## Miner's wife

Coach Floral EDP


----------



## Babyblue033

Tom Ford Lost Cherry. I got a sample to see what all the fuss is about, but for me it's doing nothing special.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Tom Ford Neroli portofino! And my husband is wearing Hermes Rhubarb!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Babyblue033 said:


> Tom Ford Lost Cherry. I got a sample to see what all the fuss is about, but for me it's doing nothing special.


I feel the same. Not memorable


----------



## ultravisitor

Orto Parisi Terroni


----------



## ultravisitor

Babyblue033 said:


> Tom Ford Lost Cherry. I got a sample to see what all the fuss is about, but for me it's doing nothing special.


That's how I feel about most Tom Fords, the Private Blends in particular. Wonderfully marketed, but totally average and extremely overpriced.

And the names are getting stupider and stupider. The newest one: Rose Prick. He may as well just start naming his fragrances "Tom Ford Look at How Cool I Am--Right? RIGHT??"

I don't know why anyone throws away their money on his crap.


----------



## Babyblue033

ultravisitor said:


> That's how I feel about most Tom Fords, the Private Blends in particular. Wonderfully marketed, but totally average and extremely overpriced.
> 
> And the names are getting stupider and stupider. The newest one: Rose Prick. He may as well just start naming his fragrances "Tom Ford Look at How Cool I Am--Right? RIGHT??"
> 
> I don't know why anyone throws away their money on his crap.


I'm new to fragrance so I was really curious about Tom Fords since it's mentioned so much. And I admit, I particularly couldn't resist Lost Cherry, I mean that is the most ridiculously expensive perfume ever right? And here I can't even pull a trigger on an LV perfume because I've never spent so much money on perfumes before. But yeah, I did not get why Lost Cherry deserved such a special pricing point


----------



## Babyblue033

Today I'm trying LV Attrape Reves. I didn't like it much when I first tried and couldn't understand why it was so popular, but it sure is growing on me.


----------



## ultravisitor

Babyblue033 said:


> And I admit, I particularly couldn't resist Lost Cherry, I mean that is the most ridiculously expensive perfume ever right?


Actually, not really. 

It's definitely expensive for what it is, but it's still very much in the shallow end of the pool when it comes to expensive perfumes.


----------



## Sferics

*Artek - Standard Comme des Garçons*


----------



## Babyblue033

ultravisitor said:


> Actually, not really.
> 
> It's definitely expensive for what it is, but it's still very much in the shallow end of the pool when it comes to expensive perfumes.


Haha ok. I am just graduating from $100 a bottle perfumes (mostly bought half price with employee discounts too) so I was already balking at paying $250 for LV one I liked, so Lost Cherry seems so crazy to me. I was kind of glad I didn't love it!


----------



## ultravisitor

Babyblue033 said:


> Haha ok. I am just graduating from $100 a bottle perfumes (mostly bought half price with employee discounts too) so I was already balking at paying $250 for LV one I liked, so Lost Cherry seems so crazy to me. I was kind of glad I didn't love it!


To give you an idea, here is The Night from Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle:






Lost Cherry 50ml = $320.
The Night 50ml = $960.

And by no means is The Night the most expensive perfume out there or the only perfume in that price range.

It is definitely nice when an expensive perfume is underwhelming! I definitely wish I were underwhelmed by The Night. Instead, I'll just have to restrain myself. For now.


----------



## Florasun

Maria Candida Gentile Burlesque


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ultravisitor said:


> Actually, not really.
> 
> It's definitely expensive for what it is, but it's still very much in the shallow end of the pool when it comes to expensive perfumes.


True  my new obsession costs €1700


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Louis Vuitton attrape-reves!!


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## ultravisitor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> True  my new obsession costs €1700


Oooh...and what is it?

Today is Frederic Malle Carnal Flower.


----------



## Jadex-37

Dior Homme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ultravisitor

Jadex-37 said:


> Dior Homme


Which one? The new one or the original one?


----------



## Jadex-37

ultravisitor said:


> Which one? The new one or the original one?


Eau for men

Its the newer one, it smells stronger. Two sprays and everyone in the room can smell it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vintage Miss Dior today - I got this recently and it's gorgeous.  A few other recent vintage acquisitions - bottles of Diorissimo, Rochas Alchimie, Rochas Absolu and Caron Nuit de Noel.


----------



## taniherd

TF Soleil Blanc


----------



## ultravisitor

Jadex-37 said:


> Eau for men
> 
> Its the newer one, it smells stronger. Two sprays and everyone in the room can smell it.


That one is nice, though I do prefer Dior Homme, Dior Home Intense, and Dior Homme Parfum. I was just wondering if you were using the newest one, which is (again) simply called Dior Homme. It's a bit confusing of a name since there was already a Dior Homme, which is now called Dior Homme Original.


----------



## Jadex-37

ultravisitor said:


> That one is nice, though I do prefer Dior Homme, Dior Home Intense, and Dior Homme Parfum. I was just wondering if you were using the newest one, which is (again) simply called Dior Homme. It's a bit confusing of a name since there was already a Dior Homme, which is now called Dior Homme Original.


Oh wow, I got this one about 2 years ago. I didn't know there are so many different names now.


----------



## s3raph1nas

VS Love Spell 

(I've never tried it before, but from what I gather it's a scent many wore in high school? Guess I'm staying young! )


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady parfum & body oil


----------



## ultravisitor

Jadex-37 said:


> Oh wow, I got this one about 2 years ago. I didn't know there are so many different names now.


Yes.

Dior Homme (now Dior Homme Original)
Dior Homme Eau (now discontinued)
Dior Homme Cologne
Dior Homme Sport
Dior Homme Intense (not sold in the US)
Dior Homme Parfum (not sold in the US)

And now there's the newest that is currently being launched, which is called Dior Homme (which is why the original is now called Dior Homme Original).


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> And now there's the newest that is currently being launched, which is called Dior Homme (which is why the original is now called Dior Homme Original).


So will Dior Homme (Original) still be easily available?  I have never smelt it and have always been curious about it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Creed Jasmin Imperatrice Eugenie today:  Sandalwood, jasmine and some vanilla.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> So will Dior Homme (Original) still be easily available?  I have never smelt it and have always been curious about it.


No one is sure yet. I bought the last one our Saks had just in case. It should still be available in Paris, but outside of Paris is unclear.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> No one is sure yet. I bought the last one our Saks had just in case. It should still be available in Paris, but outside of Paris is unclear.


Ah, ok, thanks.  It was a good move to pick up a bottle while it's still available here!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Night Porter


----------



## carterazo

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4640502
> 
> Creed Jasmin Imperatrice Eugenie today:  Sandalwood, jasmine and some vanilla.


That sounds lovely!  Is the jasmine toned down?


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

carterazo said:


> That sounds lovely!  Is the jasmine toned down?


Yes, it's a gorgeous fragrance.  The jasmine note is beautifully presented here and it's not too dominant in this fragrance - it's nicely balanced with quite a bit of sandalwood, vanilla and ambergris.


----------



## carterazo

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, it's a gorgeous fragrance.  The jasmine note is beautifully presented here and it's not too dominant in this fragrance - it's nicely balanced with quite a bit of sandalwood, vanilla and ambergris.


Thank you! I will order a sample and see how it settles on my skin.


----------



## jyyanks

I am so not a perfume person but I tried Bulgari/Bvlgari Le Gemme Splendia and love it. Not sure if I want to invest in a big bottle but I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark

This is a new one for me and from a relatively new line from Olivier Polge, who is considered by many to be the godfather of the gourmand. I had been looking at it for a while and finally had a chance to try it at Scent Bar in New York. Each of the Akro scents is inspired by a different vice. Dark is inspired by chocolate. This is a fantastic chocolate. It's very wearable. The notes are dark chocolate, cacao, cinnamon, hazelnut, and vanilla. I don't think those are all the notes in the fragrance, though, because at times there's almost a dirtiness to it. It's great and not at all as sickly sweet as it might sound. I'm happy I was able to pick this up.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la mousson


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Akro Dark
> 
> This is a new one for me and from a relatively new line from Olivier Polge, who is considered by many to be the godfather of the gourmand. I had been looking at it for a while and finally had a chance to try it at Scent Bar in New York. Each of the Akro scents is inspired by a different vice. Dark is inspired by chocolate. This is a fantastic chocolate. It's very wearable. The notes are dark chocolate, cacao, cinnamon, hazelnut, and vanilla. I don't think those are all the notes in the fragrance, though, because at times there's almost a dirtiness to it. It's great and not at all as sickly sweet as it might sound. I'm happy I was able to pick this up.


This sounds so good!   As far as I can recall, I don't think I've tried any fragrances with a dominant dark chocolate note.  I have tried a few fragrances with cacao and I really enjoy its presence in those fragrances. 

Scent Bar must have been very interesting.  I have never been to one of their stores - maybe I will go this summer if I'm in that area.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

carterazo said:


> Thank you! I will order a sample and see how it settles on my skin.


I forgot to mention that this perfume is very strong - just one spray or dab is enough for me.  I have an older bottle though and am not sure if there have been any changes in recent times to the formulation.

Today, I am wearing Guerlain Samsara EDT - jasmine, sandalwood and ylang ylang.


----------



## thriftyoldbag1

Vetyver Pampelmousse from Jo Malone's new collection for Zara. Love it!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This sounds so good!   As far as I can recall, I don't think I've tried any fragrances with a dominant dark chocolate note.  I have tried a few fragrances with cacao and I really enjoy its presence in those fragrances.
> 
> Scent Bar must have been very interesting.  I have never been to one of their stores - maybe I will go this summer if I'm in that area.


It's really wonderful. I had never thought the idea of chocolate as a fragrance was one that was appealing, but Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde has cacao, and the LV is one of my faves. After my experience with that fragrance, I'm much more into cacao or chocolate when done well. Olivier Polge has done a very nice job with Dark and the rest of his Akro line.

Oh, and Scent Bar was great. I got so many samples there, as well as from Osswald and other boutiques.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> It's really wonderful. I had never thought the idea of chocolate as a fragrance was one that was appealing, but Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde has cacao, and the LV is one of my faves. After my experience with that fragrance, I'm much more into cacao or chocolate when done well. Olivier Polge has done a very nice job with Dark and the rest of his Akro line.
> 
> Oh, and Scent Bar was great. I got so many samples there, as well as from Osswald and other boutiques.


Yeah, I had always thought that dominant chocolate and cacao notes in a fragrance would take the perfume into totally gourmand territory, but depending on how it is composed, that is not necessarily the case.  In fact, cacao imparts a sort of dry, dark quality to perfumes - at least that has been my experience with the couple of fragrances I have tried with that note. 

The Akro line sounds interesting.  Perhaps I will get to sniff some of them later this year.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yeah, I had always thought that dominant chocolate and cacao notes in a fragrance would take the perfume into totally gourmand territory, but depending on how it is composed, that is not necessarily the case.


I think that Akro Dark is definitely a gourmand, but it's not sickly sweet at all. It's spicy at times and even a bit dirty. I often catch myself getting whiffs of it and thinking "What IS that?” It is a really interesting fragrance. I also got a sample of another from the line: Smoke. That one is also really very good and very interesting. Dark and Smoke seem to be the faves from Akro that I can tell. They are both complex and well done.


----------



## taniherd

Chanel No 5 L’eau


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I think that Akro Dark is definitely a gourmand, but it's not sickly sweet at all. It's spicy at times and even a bit dirty. I often catch myself getting whiffs of it and thinking "What IS that?” It is a really interesting fragrance. I also got a sample of another from the line: Smoke. That one is also really very good and very interesting. Dark and Smoke seem to be the faves from Akro that I can tell. They are both complex and well done.


You know, I really haven't tried very many gourmand perfumes.  A gourmand that is well done, complex and not too sweet does sound great - I think I'll order a sample sometime soon of Dark and perhaps Smoke as well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## bagshopr

Louis Vuitton Contre Moi.


----------



## perlefine

Margiela Replica Lipstick On


----------



## taniherd

Pink Sugar Sensual


----------



## Younna

Byredo *Encens Chembur*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ormaie Yvonne


----------



## egak

Tommy Girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

Hermès Twilly


----------



## Prufrock613

Kate Walsh- Boyfriend


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miller Harris La Fumee :  Smoky, a little spicy and woody.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ultravisitor said:


> Oooh...and what is it?


Roja Dove Chypre Extraordinaire
Very rich and sensual. But I cannot justify the price


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Roja Dove Chypre Extraordinaire
> Very rich and sensual. But I cannot justify the price



 I wear Roja Dove Diaghilev & in spite of the price which is outrageous, I think the scent is fabulous
& stays on me for a long time, so I justify it in that manner


----------



## ultravisitor

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Roja Dove Chypre Extraordinaire
> Very rich and sensual. But I cannot justify the price


Given that Roja Dove admittedly copies other well-known fragrances and that he has suggested to others that they raise their prices because higher prices helped boost his own sales (which, honestly, tells you a lot about why people like his perfumes), I don't think any of his perfumes are worth much of my  attention.


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Love Of My Life said:


> I wear Roja Dove Diaghilev & in spite of the price which is outrageous, I think the scent is fabulous
> & stays on me for a long time, so I justify it in that manner


I like Diaghilev as well. The Chypre is like a reacher version of it. And very long lasting


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloè EdP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I like Diaghilev as well. The Chypre is like a reacher version of it. And very long lasting



Thanks for the suggestion.. I'll try it next time I'm at BG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## fendifemale

Shea Shea Bakery body oil- Candy


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage

My favorite leather. So glad I picked this up before they all vanished from the US.


----------



## taniherd

Angel Sucree Thierry Mugler


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes 24 Faubourg.


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Saltwater Breeze


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gucci Rush


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes jardin  apres la mousson


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain- Herba Fresca Allegoria


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## perlefine

Jo Malone Myrrh & Tonka


----------



## taniherd

TF Lavender Extreme


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 22 EDT:   Sparkling aldehydes, lovely florals and a subtle, but wonderful note of incense - this is a beautiful, complex scent.


----------



## bagluv5000

Huda Kayali *Vanilla 28*


----------



## LemonDrop

Chanel 1957


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory- Mist You Madly


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

Angel Muse


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Mitzah

Incense + cinnamon + honey + labdanum = mmm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## addicted2mala

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Enjoying Frederic Malle Carnal Flower on a beautiful, sunny day here today.


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## s3raph1nas

Lavanila Pure Vanilla


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum

Orange blossom + sandalwood + incense + myrrh = beautiful. I love this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme LaVie L’Absolu


----------



## Pksz

To die for ... found in a recent trip to London. Nothing I’ve ever experienced comes close.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chilly day today.  I was trying to decide between my bottle of Dior Addict or my decant of Van Cleef & Arpels Orchidee Vanille.   I finally went with Orchidee Vanille, which is a nice vanilla-centric fragrance.  However I don't think I will need a full bottle of this one - I still have quite a bit left in my little decant.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Profumum Roma Olibanum
> 
> Orange blossom + sandalwood + incense + myrrh = beautiful. I love this.


Sounds awesome!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Pksz said:


> To die for ... found in a recent trip to London. Nothing I’ve ever experienced comes close.


Interesting bottle.  I haven't tried any of the Penhaligon's fragrances in this series.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Star Magnolia


----------



## bagshopr

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## taniherd

V&R Spicebomb


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle French Lover


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Wearing one of my oldest perfumes today - the legendary Shalimar by Guerlain.  Smells fantastic!


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## s3raph1nas

The Body Shop British Rose EdT


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell (trying time use it up)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Un Bois Vanille:  Trying this one today and it has too much coconut in it for my liking.  Overall, I find it to be nothing special.  Time to find new homes for this one, and Orchidee Vanille, which I wore a few days ago.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloè EdP


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Paris-Riviera


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eau Noire

It's too bad that over the years Dior has restricted so many of the best of their exclusive line to Paris. This one, Eau Noire, so is beautiful and unusual and interesting.

I can kind of understand why it's only in Paris now, though.  Eau Noire is too good for a world that is satisfied with disgusting chemical concoctions like Sauvage.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Eau Noire
> 
> It's too bad that over the years Dior has restricted so many of the best of their exclusive line to Paris. This one, Eau Noire, so is beautiful and unusual and interesting.
> 
> I can kind of understand why it's only in Paris now, though.  Eau Noire is too good for a world that is satisfied with disgusting chemical concoctions like Sauvage.


Well, I still haven't gotten around to finding a sample of Mitzah, so I am going to add this one to the list as well, and see if any of the decant stores have samples.  I wish Dior would offer some of these perfumes as online exclusives on their website, for the people that want to buy and wear these scents.

Yesterday, I tried my sample of Oud Ispahan, and wow, that one is a powerhouse - well made, with excellent sillage and longevity.  I felt like I'd smelt it before, probably because of the rose and oud notes in the fragrance.  Today's fragrance is Amouage Epic.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

michellem said:


> Jo Malone wild bluebell (trying time use it up)


Do you have a lot left in your bottle?  I haven't finished any perfume in a long time (except for some samples and decants).


----------



## michellem

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Do you have a lot left in your bottle?  I haven't finished any perfume in a long time (except for some samples and decants).


Ugh it’s about half way empty (or full depending on how you look at it). I haven’t finished a bottle of perfume in a long time but I am not going to treat myself to something new until I finish it, lol. Needless to say, I’m hoping it goes quickly!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

michellem said:


> Ugh it’s about half way empty (or full depending on how you look at it). I haven’t finished a bottle of perfume in a long time but I am not going to treat myself to something new until I finish it, lol. Needless to say, I’m hoping it goes quickly!


Good luck with that.  I admire your discipline.    I am disciplined in other areas, but where perfumes are concerned I am weak.

I like to rotate and try new scents, while also enjoying my favorites.   This year, I hope to do that by shopping my own closet, and sampling.  I am going to try to not add any new bottles - let's see how that goes.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Well, I still haven't gotten around to finding a sample of Mitzah, so I am going to add this one to the list as well, and see if any of the decant stores have samples.  I wish Dior would offer some of these perfumes as online exclusives on their website, for the people that want to buy and wear these scents.


Purple Oud is one that is normally only sold overseas but is sold in the US as a Dior website exclusive. Unfortunately, I don't find that one as good. It's also rather new and Mitzah and Eau Noire are older and less on trend.

I'm not sure what Dior's strategy is. Even the ones that are only in Paris are not on display. You have to know they exist and ask for them. Some of them are still on the Dior France website, like Eau Noire and Mitzah, but some of them, like Vetiver, are not. When my sister was in Paris a few months ago, they didn't have Eau Noire or Mitzah when she asked, but they did have Vetiver, which I was not expecting.

Both Eau Noire and Mitzah (not to mention Vetiver) are so hard to find. If you look on eBay, bottles of them sell for exorbitant prices because demand for them is very strong. Many people think they're among best of Dior's exclusive line. Part of me is thinking that Dior might be holding some of these back because, while the demand might not be as high for them due to current trends, they're still very very loved and sought after, plus they know the mystique they create around them (and the rest of the brand) by restricting them to Paris.

I do think the hype is fairly justified with Mitzah and Eau Noire--Eau Noire, especially. I just don't even know how to describe it. I know there's coffee buried deeply in it. Also some lavender and spices. It's very good.

And I'll say it a million times: I really wish they would sell the 40ml bottles in the US.

Oud Ispahan is another very good one from the line. It's a little close to others in my collection, though, which is why it's not one that I really need.

Today is Note di Profumum Meraviglia.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Purple Oud is one that is normally only sold overseas but is sold in the US as a Dior website exclusive. Unfortunately, I don't find that one as good. It's also rather new and Mitzah and Eau Noire are older and less on trend.
> 
> I'm not sure what Dior's strategy is. Even the ones that are only in Paris are not on display. You have to know they exist and ask for them. Some of them are still on the Dior France website, like Eau Noire and Mitzah, but some of them, like Vetiver, are not. When my sister was in Paris a few months ago, they didn't have Eau Noire or Mitzah when she asked, but they did have Vetiver, which I was not expecting.
> 
> Both Eau Noire and Mitzah (not to mention Vetiver) are so hard to find. If you look on eBay, bottles of them sell for exorbitant prices because demand for them is very strong. Many people think they're among best of Dior's exclusive line. Part of me is thinking that Dior might be holding some of these back because, while the demand might not be as high for them due to current trends, they're still very very loved and sought after, plus they know the mystique they create around them (and the rest of the brand) by restricting them to Paris.
> 
> I do think the hype is fairly justified with Mitzah and Eau Noire--Eau Noire, especially. I just don't even know how to describe it. I know there's coffee buried deeply in it. Also some lavender and spices. It's very good.
> 
> And I'll say it a million times: I really wish they would sell the 40ml bottles in the US.
> 
> Oud Ispahan is another very good one from the line. It's a little close to others in my collection, though, which is why it's not one that I really need.
> 
> Today is Note di Profumum Meraviglia.



It's interesting that they don't have some of these on display even in Paris.  I agree that there is probably a select clientele for these perfumes - the people that know and enjoy these scents, and specifically ask for them.   And yes, it certainly creates an aura of mystique to make them available only in Paris.  

Eau Noire sounds wonderful  - such an interesting blend of notes.   The online decanters have it in stock but I think Mitzah is not available at this point.  I actually still haven't worn either Santal Noir or Gris Montaigne for an entire day yet.  I have 7.5 ml splash bottles of both of them.

Today, I am wearing vintage Miss Dior, which is gorgeous.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Hurrem1001

I’m wearing an oldie, a cheapie, but a goody!

The Body Shop - White Musk perfume oil.


----------



## bagshopr

KKW Khloe


----------



## taniherd

Bond No. 9 NY Musk


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie:  When I first tried my sample a few months ago, I thought it was a soft scent, but not very easy to describe.  I liked it enough to know that I would revisit it, and sure enough today is the day.  It's a lovely and unique fragrance.   I would describe it as a powdery floral, but that description does not really do justice to the complexity of this composition.   It stays very close to the skin so it's definitely a soft fragrance.  I'm glad there is still quite a bit left in my sample!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## michellem

s3raph1nas said:


> Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


Me too!


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark

I seek out and buy a lot of fragrances, and I'm really not exaggerating when I'm saying this is one of the best I've come across recently.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## taniherd

Ariana Grande Cloud


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cabochard Gres parfum: I just dabbed a little bit on early in the morning, and this scent has stayed with me all day.  It's an incredible fragrance, with excellent longevity.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Coromandel today.


----------



## taniherd

D&G The One


----------



## Sunto

Wild stone code


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur

Honestly, this is good enough that I could wear it almost exclusively.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere, layered with No. 5 body cream today:  I love wearing these two together as they go so well with each other, and the scent lasts a long time.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Continuing with Chanel today:  Chanel No. 19 EDT.


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop British Rose


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Promise


----------



## bagshopr

E L Pleasures


----------



## taniherd

Armani Si


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path all weekend.


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma Peonia Nobile


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## SnakeEyes888

Omnia amethyste Bvlgari... I used to have crystal one and loved it alot! this one is more floral...not what I got accustomed to yet quite good


----------



## coniglietta

Chloe Roses de Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghliev


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Hurrem1001

Guerlain - La Petite Robe Noire


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Fleur de Baobab


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes Hiris today.


----------



## ultravisitor

Celine Nightclubbing

Beautiful but short lived.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

It's my late brother's birthday. He would have loved this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse
> 
> It's my late brother's birthday. He would have loved this.


Feve Delicieuse is so beautiful.  It's one of those scents that I find hard to describe.  I was expecting it to be more on the gourmand side but it's also a little aromatic and spicy and very well-balanced.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today I am wearing Dior's Santal Noir.  I like it a lot and am happy to have a mini bottle of this scent, but I doubt if I would buy a full bottle any time soon.  There are some other perfumes in this line that I would like to add to my collection at some point this year, and those would be my priority, especially if I can get them in the smaller 40 ml size.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Feve Delicieuse is so beautiful.  It's one of those scents that I find hard to describe.  I was expecting it to be more on the gourmand side but it's also a little aromatic and spicy and very well-balanced.


Yes. It's wonderful. It's not nearly as sweet as it seems like it will be, too. I'll be getting a full bottle sometime soon.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes. It's wonderful. It's not nearly as sweet as it seems like it will be, too. I'll be getting a full bottle sometime soon.


Yes, I really didn't find it too sweet at all.  It's just really well done.

I think I would like a full bottle of Bois d'Argent.  That would be the first one I would want to add from this line.  If my collection was smaller, I would just get the larger size available on their website, and I might eventually end up doing that if I am unable to get the 40 ml size.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think I would like a full bottle of Bois d'Argent.  That would be the first one I would want to add from this line.  If my collection was smaller, I would just get the larger size available on their website, and I might eventually end up doing that if I am unable to get the 40 ml size.



Bois d'Argent was my first from the line. It's so beautiful and versatile. 

A friend of mine just left for Paris today. She may come back with some 40ml bottles for me...unless she can find something better. If we had the 40ml bottles here in the States, I'd probably have at least half of the Maison Christian Dior line at this point. They're very good buys at 89 euros a piece.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Bois d'Argent was my first from the line. It's so beautiful and versatile.
> 
> A friend of mine just left for Paris today. She may come back with some 40ml bottles for me...unless she can find something better. If we had the 40ml bottles here in the States, I'd probably have at least half of the Maison Christian Dior line at this point. They're very good buys at 89 euros a piece.


Yes, if the 40 ml bottles were available here, I would probably have quite a few of them too.   I like the 7.5 ml size as well - it's a great size to really get to know a perfume and you get plenty of wears even though the bottle looks small.  I just wish they came with a sprayer.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## michellem

s3raph1nas said:


> Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


Me too


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Rogue Perfumery Chypre-Siam:  This has been quite high on my list of perfumes to sample, since I greatly admire chypres. 
I have been wearing it for a couple of hours now and it's beautiful.  It has a classic feel and I definitely smell oakmoss in there.  It reminds me of one of my other vintage scents - I am still trying to figure out which one!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## taniherd

DK Cashmere Mist


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly d'Hermes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloé EdP


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco + Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop British Rose


----------



## ultravisitor




----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle EDP


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Grand Soir:  This is my most preferred scent from the discovery set, followed by APOM Pour Femme and Lumiere Noire Pour Femme.   
I have been really enjoying amber-centric perfumes lately, and am planning to explore a few more amber fragrances in the upcoming months.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain- La Petite Robe Noir


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Parfum

I've kind of been wearing my Diors recently, especially those that are discontinued or not available in the US, as a nerdy way of celebrating that I've got another Dior unicorn on its way for my collection.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## fendifemale

Fan di Fendi


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Continuing with amber today -  Ambre & Santal from L'Occitane is quite a little gem.  Initially, I get more amber but the sandalwood plays a large role, especially towards drydown.  The sandalwood note in this one is excellent. 
Every now and then, I find a perfume I love at L'Occitane.  Unfortunately, they have the habit of periodically discontinuing their fragrances.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage

My favorite leather and another perfume that Dior has restricted to Paris.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## ultravisitor

Taking a break from Dior with Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes L'Ambre des Merveilles:  This is such a warm, cozy fragrance, perfect for a cold day in winter.  I wish longevity was a bit better, but I just re-spray it around midday, and am glad I have a full bottle of this scent.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- English Pear & Freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloe edp + Zoella Sweet Inspirations body mist


----------



## nikkich

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille


----------



## taniherd

Dior Poison Girl


----------



## Maxt

Chloe Love Story


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## s3raph1nas

Lavanila Pure Vanilla


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## michellem

Jo malone wild bluebell


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir

This is a close cousin to Chanel Egoiste, which is one of my all-time favorites, so I love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

The weather was a little warmer today so I decided to go with Lys Carmin.


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Venise


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## fendifemale

VS- First Love


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale

It's gonna be in the 50s today, and I wanted something that was more appropriate for warmer weather. I haven't worn this one since August, so...


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Hurrem1001

Gucci Flora


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Borneo 1834:  Enjoying this wonderful blend of patchouli, cacao and labdanum today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## 19flowers

I'm wearing a sample of LV's newest - Heures d'Absence


----------



## Hurrem1001

Balenciaga - Florabotanica


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloé edp


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge EdP

I always forget how good this one is. It's especially great in the spring.


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## Maxt

Alien, Mugler


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Neroli Outrenoir:  Trying a sample from Guerlain's L'Art et la Matiere series today.  I knew I would like this because I love neroli and orange blossom fragrances, but wearing this today made me realize that I have not paid much attention to the neroli fragrances in my collection lately.  Perhaps I will wear them more this summer.   Anyway, this is a very nice scent - bergamot, petitgrain, neroli and tea.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Ebichu7

Dior, Hypnotic Poison


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Mitzah


----------



## Love Of My Life

LaPerla


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Robert Piguet Fracas.


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Dior Mitzah


You hooked me on Mitzah! I ordered a sample and love it!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> You hooked me on Mitzah! I ordered a sample and love it!


It's very good. I'm very happy to have a full bottle of it.

I just received my bottle of Smoke from Akro yesterday, so I'm wearing it today.


----------



## rutabaga

Stella McCartney Stella


----------



## perlefine

Zadig & Voltaire Just Rock Pour Elle


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah

So glad I don't have to ration this anymore. I can wear it so much now, and I'll probably still have some left when I die.


----------



## taniherd

Lady Gaga Fame


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Opium Orchidee de Chine:  Beautiful flanker of original Opium.  It carries hints of the original Opium, but it's also slightly different; softer, more floral, but also warm and spicy.  Unfortunately discontinued, but it pops up occasionally here and there.  There were a few flankers released in this series -- Fleur Imperiale and Fleurs de Shanghai to name a few -- and all of them are excellent.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Le Labo Noir 29. Not really a Spring scent but I wanted the scent around me today.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## s3raph1nas

VS Love Spell


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lancome Tresor L'Absolu:  One of my favorites, a rich, lovely, comforting fragrance with rose, benzoin and vanilla.   There is just a slight hint of original Tresor in this fragrance.  Very hard to find, so I treasure my bottle.


----------



## ultravisitor

Hendley Bourbon

Finally getting around to wearing this one even though I bought it maybe two weeks ago.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Lieber Gustav


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Angelique Noire:  I find some of the notes in this scent hard to decipher, and perhaps that is because I am not very familiar with the angelica note.  It opens with a kind of fresh note -- maybe due to the angelica and pear -- but dries down to a warm well-blended fragrance with a lot of vanilla.  I like it, but I am not sure if I like it enough to get a full bottle.  I will probably try it again since I still have a lot left in my sample.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Smoke

Social distancing and smelling good.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ORMAIE  Yvonne


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Midnight


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Annick Goutal Neroli:  I was looking through my neroli and orange blossom perfumes today and immediately selected this little bottle with its orange ribbon and sprayed it on.  It's a lovely blend of neroli and cypress, uplifting and bracing at the same time.   I usually wear it in the summer, but it smells beautiful in cooler weather as well.


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Violet Blonde


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Male French Lover

Socially distant but still smelling amazing.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Parfum Sacre:  A warm and lovely scent with rose, myrrh and cinnamon.


----------



## bagshopr

Lolita Lempicka again. Now that I am working from home every day, I am trying to spray myself many times throughout the day. It's a great opportunity to use up fragrances- I have to many bottles. 
I'm also reapplying lipstick every few hours, in an effort to use them up too.


----------



## ultravisitor

bagshopr said:


> Lolita Lempicka again. Now that I am working from home every day, I am trying to spray myself many times throughout the day. It's a great opportunity to use up fragrances- I have to many bottles.
> I'm also reapplying lipstick every few hours, in an effort to use them up too.


It is nice to be able to wear things right now without having to mind others at all. Overspray? Oh well. It's just me here.

Today is Amouage Interlude Man.


----------



## MorgLaw

Louis Vuitton - Rose des Vents


----------



## Maxt

Thierry Mugler Alien Eau Extraordinaire


----------



## fendifemale

Stuck in the house so bodyspray it is. 
Soap & Glory- Mist You Madly


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## pennyrog

Iris Rebelle - Atelier Cologne


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Metallique


----------



## SEWDimples

Aura Loewe Floral Perfume.


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## JessieGalal

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Santal Noir
> 
> This is a close cousin to Chanel Egoiste, which is one of my all-time favorites, so I love it.





ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Cuir Cannage
> 
> My favorite leather and another perfume that Dior has restricted to Paris.




OK I cannot not to ask.. seems like you own the whole line if this Dior perfumes. this is a DREAM.. so which ones are being discontinued? and which ones are your favs? I smelled a few and the one that stuck to me the most was Gris Dior


----------



## ultravisitor

JessieGalal said:


> OK I cannot not to ask.. seems like you own the whole line if this Dior perfumes. this is a DREAM.. so which ones are being discontinued? and which ones are your favs? I smelled a few and the one that stuck to me the most was Gris Dior


Well, none of them are really "discontinued"(except for Cologne Blanche from many years ago). Some of them have had their distribution limited to Paris.

The best ones to me are the older ones (these are all my favorites):

Bois d'Argent
Ambre Nuit
Feve Delicieuse
Mitzah*
Cuir Cannage*
Vetiver*
Eau Noire*

I also like Oud Ispahan, but I don't own it.

Gris Dior is good, but it's given me a headache multiple times when I've tried to wear it.

All of the ones with the asterisks can only be purchased in Paris now. I've also heard recently that Feve Delicieuse is also being restricted to Paris, but I haven't gotten any confirmation about that from anyone reliable, like my SA.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Chant d'Aromes.


----------



## JessieGalal

ultravisitor said:


> Well, none of them are really "discontinued"(except for Cologne Blanche from many years ago). Some of them have had their distribution limited to Paris.
> 
> The best ones to me are the older ones (these are all my favorites):
> 
> Bois d'Argent
> Ambre Nuit
> Feve Delicieuse
> Mitzah*
> Cuir Cannage*
> Vetiver*
> Eau Noire*
> 
> I also like Oud Ispahan, but I don't own it.
> 
> Gris Dior is good, but it's given me a headache multiple times when I've tried to wear it.
> 
> All of the ones with the asterisks can only be purchased in Paris now. I've also heard recently that Feve Delicieuse is also being restricted to Paris, but I haven't gotten any confirmation about that from anyone reliable, like my SA.




Thanks for the reply! I like the first 2 on your list as well as Oud Isphahan. Haven't smelled the rest, of course since they are in france only. Feve is available in the US boutiques. I smelled it, but perhaps they won't stock on it once sold? wasn't sure how to feel towards Feve.


----------



## ultravisitor

JessieGalal said:


> Thanks for the reply! I like the first 2 on your list as well as Oud Isphahan. Haven't smelled the rest, of course since they are in france only. Feve is available in the US boutiques. I smelled it, but perhaps they won't stock on it once sold? wasn't sure how to feel towards Feve.


Yes, Feve Delicieuse is in boutiques; I finally bought mine a few weeks ago. If its distribution has really been limited to Paris, then it will remain in boutiques until all the stock is sold through. That's how it typically goes with all of their perfumes. Some of them, like Cuir Cannage or Leather Oud or Cologne Royale, might still be found in stores in the States, but that's only because those bottles are old stock. Once they're gone from stores, the stock will not be replenished, and the only place to find them will be Paris.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## Maxt

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Pera Granita.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Van Cleef & Arpels Gardenia Petale today.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Madarino di Amalfi Acqua


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Dior Diorissimo EDT.  I've preferred florals and lighter scents in the last few days, and this classic and lovely lily of the valley scent kept me company all day at home today.


----------



## Maxt




----------



## bagshopr

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Promise


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Jubilation XXV Man


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19 Poudre today.


----------



## ultravisitor

Francesca Bianchi The Black Knight


----------



## fendifemale

Feragammo- Signorina Misterioso


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel 1957

XXXOO PG


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## dotty8

Gucci - Bloom (not really my cup of tea, I think I'm giving it to my mom )


----------



## Maxt

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Mandarine Basilic. Soothing fragrance for this gloomy day...


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## taniherd

Chanel No. 5 L’Eau


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Continuing with florals today:  Dior's New Look 1947.


----------



## carterazo

I've been wearing Birmane a lot lately, but today I switched to Moon Light Path from B&BW.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dior Rose n Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## bagshopr

A combination of Chanel Coco and Chanel Paris-Venise


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco


----------



## taniherd

Dior J’Adore


----------



## dotty8

Miu miu - The First Fragrance 



bagshopr said:


> A combination of Chanel Coco and Chanel Paris-Venise



Nice  I own and love both


----------



## Maxt




----------



## MaryNichole

I always prefer Chanel Paris-Venise, which always keeps you fresh with good fragrance. I got this from The Beauty Bar, with a good discount. I also ordered Dior Rose n Roses perfume from this store, which was suggested by my niece. I'm eagerly waiting to try Dior Rose n Roses.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle The Moon


----------



## taniherd

TF Metallique


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest - Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Winter Candy Apple


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Sa Majeste la Rose.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Zoella Sweet Inspirations


----------



## Maxt

Marc Jacobs Decadence Eau so Decadent.


----------



## ultravisitor

January Scent Project Serin

I just received a sample set from this artisanal house yesterday. The house has received a lot of positive notice, so I had been wanting to try it for a while. Serin, the brand's newest, is the one I was most drawn to after trying almost all of them on smelling strips. It's a very interesting and wonderful blend of marigold and incense. I might need a full bottle of this. At $65 for 30ml, this house's fragrances are very reasonably priced, especially for the quality.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> January Scent Project Serin
> 
> I just received a sample set from this artisanal house yesterday. The house has received a lot of positive notice, so I had been wanting to try it for a while. Serin, the brand's newest, is the one I was most drawn to after trying almost all of them on smelling strips. It's a very interesting and wonderful blend of marigold and incense. I might need a full bottle of this. At $65 for 30ml, this house's fragrances are very reasonably priced, especially for the quality.



This sounds very interesting!  I really haven't paid enough attention to artisanal perfume houses yet, and would like to explore some of them at some point. 

I have one fragrance with marigold and I love it.  It's Van Cleef by Van Cleef & Arpels, and it's a very nice scent at a great price point.  I really should wear it more often.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Maxt said:


> Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Mandarine Basilic. Soothing fragrance for this gloomy day...


I find citrus notes like mandarin and orange, and also the blossoms like orange blossom and lemon blossom  to be both uplifting and soothing.   Today, I am wearing Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Flora Nymphea, which is a nice fragrance with syringa flowers and orange blossom.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This sounds very interesting!  I really haven't paid enough attention to artisanal perfume houses yet, and would like to explore some of them at some point.


If you do start looking into smaller, artisanal houses, January Scent Project is a good one to check out. He sells a nice sample set, and the full bottles are reasonably priced. He even sells a set of three 30ml bottles--your choice of which three of his seven--and they come in a very nice box for $160. A 100ml bottle costs $145. Serin is definitely worth a 30ml bottle for me. I'm going to test the rest of the samples over the next few days to see if I fall for any of the rest of them.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> If you do start looking into smaller, artisanal houses, January Scent Project is a good one to check out. He sells a nice sample set, and the full bottles are reasonably priced. He even sells a set of three 30ml bottles--your choice of which three of his seven--and they come in a very nice box for $160. A 100ml bottle costs $145. Serin is definitely worth a 30ml bottle for me. I'm going to test the rest of the samples over the next few days to see if I fall for any of the rest of them.


Thank you, yes, I will likely start with this house.   They sound interesting and reasonably priced as well.

I did end up ordering a full bottle of Ambre Sultan in early March, but really haven't ordered anything since then.   Currently I am planning to go through my perfumes, especially the ones that I haven't used in a while, and see if I still want them in my collection. Basically, I'm looking to streamline the collection a bit and maybe weed out some redundancies.   Let's see how that goes!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you, yes, I will likely start with this house.   They sound interesting and reasonably priced as well.
> 
> I did end up ordering a full bottle of Ambre Sultan in early March, but really haven't ordered anything since then.   Currently I am planning to go through my perfumes, especially the ones that I haven't used in a while, and see if I still want them in my collection. Basically, I'm looking to streamline the collection a bit and maybe weed out some redundancies.   Let's see how that goes!


Good luck! Luckily, I only have maybe two bottles of things that I'm not sure I care for. Everything else I'm questionable on is only a decant, so I don't have much to worry about there!

I was happy to order the sample set for January Scent Project last week, and I'll be happy to order at least one full bottle from him. I'm sure a lot of these small houses are really suffering right now.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Good luck! Luckily, I only have maybe two bottles of things that I'm not sure I care for. Everything else I'm questionable on is only a decant, so I don't have much to worry about there!
> 
> I was happy to order the sample set for January Scent Project last week, and I'll be happy to order at least one full bottle from him. I'm sure a lot of these small houses are really suffering right now.


I really like your fragrance collection!  I would love to get mine to the point where I am wearing everything with some degree of frequency, without some scents getting neglected for long periods of time.

Yes, these are deeply trying times and small businesses in many areas are in difficulties so it's important to support them whenever possible.   Are there any other small houses you would recommend checking out?   Once I have streamlined/sorted through my collection, I think I will begin by ordering the sample set from January Scent Project.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Even when I am home during these times, I start my day off with a few spritz on the key areas!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I really like your fragrance collection!  I would love to get mine to the point where I am wearing everything with some degree of frequency, without some scents getting neglected for long periods of time.
> 
> Yes, these are deeply trying times and small businesses in many areas are in difficulties so it's important to support them whenever possible.   Are there any other small houses you would recommend checking out?   Once I have streamlined/sorted through my collection, I think I will begin by ordering the sample set from January Scent Project.



Oh, I definitely have some that I haven't touched in a long time! Those are ones that I've worn A LOT in the past, though, so I'm not as excited to explore them. They're wonderful to break out after long periods to remind me of why I loved them so much in the past.

Thank you! I'm pretty proud of what I've been able to find for myself.

Some interesting houses for you to check out aside from January Scent Project:

Slumberhouse (hard to find, though)
Sixteen92
Chris Rusak
Bruno Fazzolari 
Hendley Perfumes

Chris Rusak is the only one of those that I haven't had a chance to sample, but I've been wanting to check him out for a while and almost bought a sample set the other day.


----------



## ultravisitor

January Scent Project Vaporocindro

Wood, Spice and Flower Vapor Perfume: Contains notes of lilac, green leaves, apple, turmeric, black pepper, jonquil, mahogany, cedar, agar, davana, black currant, cumin, coffee, sandalwood, and ambergris.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Oh, I definitely have some that I haven't touched in a long time! Those are ones that I've worn A LOT in the past, though, so I'm not as excited to explore them. They're wonderful to break out after long periods to remind me of why I loved them so much in the past.
> 
> Thank you! I'm pretty proud of what I've been able to find for myself.
> 
> Some interesting houses for you to check out aside from January Scent Project:
> 
> Slumberhouse (hard to find, though)
> Sixteen92
> Chris Rusak
> Bruno Fazzolari
> Hendley Perfumes
> 
> Chris Rusak is the only one of those that I haven't had a chance to sample, but I've been wanting to check him out for a while and almost bought a sample set the other day.


Yes, I have a few of those scents as well - the ones that I used to wear a lot some years ago.  Those will probably still stay in my collection.  The ones I need to reassess are a few blind buys that I just don't reach for (Chergui and Lorenzo Villoresi's Dilmun to name a few), and a few perfumes that are somewhat similar to each other.

Thank you for the recommendations - looking forward to exploring these houses!


----------



## Sferics

White by Puredistance
I like it but it is way too strong...wow...phew...
I have a decant about 5ml of this scent and I don't know if I would buy it, particularly as it is quite expensive. It is so concentrated that I have problems to take the right amount so it won't annoy after some time. I am a spray-person but here I have to try dabbing the tiniest portion or it drives everyone crazy  
Then again, these 5ml will last forever


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## taniherd

MJ Daisy Love Eau So Sweet


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## fendifemale

VS dry oil spray- Bombshell Seduction


----------



## perlefine

Boucheron Quatre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Maxt

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I find citrus notes like mandarin and orange, and also the blossoms like orange blossom and lemon blossom  to be both uplifting and soothing.   Today, I am wearing Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Flora Nymphea, which is a nice fragrance with syringa flowers and orange blossom.



I haven't tried Nymphea, from what i've heard, it's discontinued now. I have to say i feel so bad because i ignored Allegoria line for a long time, i don't know why. They have very nice fragrances. 

OT: Chanel Coco edp mixed with Chloe Love Story edp.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Maxt said:


> I haven't tried Nymphea, from what i've heard, it's discontinued now. I have to say i feel so bad because i ignored Allegoria line for a long time, i don't know why. They have very nice fragrances.
> 
> OT: Chanel Coco edp mixed with Chloe Love Story edp.


Yes, I do enjoy all the scents I have in this line.  I mostly have some of the older Aqua Allegoria scents, and haven't really explored too many of the newer ones.  The scents in this line were designed to be on the lighter side, with a focus on a couple of main notes.  Today I am wearing another discontinued one that I wish they would bring back - Aqua Allegoria Ylang & Vanille.  It's actually not particularly light, and it smells lovely.


----------



## bagshopr

Chanel Paris Venise.
 I am in use-up mode, so this light cologne will be getting sprayed many, many times a day until it is finished. I'm making good progress.


----------



## carterazo

bagshopr said:


> Chanel Paris Venise.
> I am in use-up mode, so this light cologne will be getting sprayed many, many times a day until it is finished. I'm making good progress.


Is it so bad that you want to use it up? Or does it not last long?


----------



## carterazo

Maja España perfumed body lotion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloé edp


----------



## bagshopr

carterazo said:


> Is it so bad that you want to use it up? Or does it not last long?


It's a nice scent, but I don't love it. And it is very light so it can be sprayed often without becoming overwhelming.
I'm trying to use up my fragrances before I buy anything new, so that's why I am trying hard to finish what I have.


----------



## cocoblank

Jo Malone safron cologne


----------



## Maxt

Gucci Bloom edp (first edition) over Guerlain Black Perfecto LPRN eau de toilette florale (the one with white sticker with rose and a bee).


----------



## Sferics

Chanel Paris Biarritz...I think it's okish, nothing I would buy.


----------



## Rouge H

Angel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Mousson


----------



## carterazo

bagshopr said:


> It's a nice scent, but I don't love it. And it is very light so it can be sprayed often without becoming overwhelming.
> I'm trying to use up my fragrances before I buy anything new, so that's why I am trying hard to finish what I have.



I have a couple I do that with as well.


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk L'eau


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## chowlover2

Replica " Under the Lemon Trees."


----------



## limom

Happy by Clinique, it is my Corona fragrance. (Use to be my gym fragrance only)
It’s now on everyday, all the time.


----------



## coniglietta

L'Occitane en Provence Fleurs de Cerisier


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Star Magnolia Blossom


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Sferics

Jour D'Hermès


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Shalimar Ode a la Vanille Sur la route du Mexique:  This is lovely, similar to original Shalimar and yet different.  There is the wonderful vanilla in it, and a hint of chocolate that makes this subtly different from my other bottles of Shalimar.  Even though I have other versions of Shalimar, I do not find this one redundant at all, and it has a special place in my collection.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey (to match the lovely spring weather!)


----------



## LemonDrop

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab - Sudha Segara. It’s very relaxing.


----------



## coniglietta

Moschino toy 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Maxt

Robert Piguet Baghari


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove    A Goodnight's Kiss


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Tasha1

guerlain guet apens


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

Happy birthday to me.


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse
> 
> Happy birthday to me.


I just tried this! I didn't like the opening notes, but after an hour it was fabulous.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse
> 
> Happy birthday to me.


Happy Birthday!  Best wishes to you.


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> I just tried this! I didn't like the opening notes, but after an hour it was fabulous.


Yes. It's really much more than it seems upon first sniff. It took me a while to realize that.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Amouage Lyric Woman today.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Vanilla essential oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## s3raph1nas

Aqcua di Gioia


----------



## taniherd

DK Cashmere Mist


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Hanae Mori butterfly


----------



## taniherd

D&G Sicily


----------



## bagshopr

In my ongoing effort to make a serious dent in my fragrance collection, I sprayed myself with Bath & Body Works 
Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin.
I was immediately transported to a cool, clear fall day, in a time before this horrible pandemic.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

It's actually been cold and snowy here the past few days, which makes breaking in this new one even more enjoyable. This is a good cold weather fragrance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove A Goodnight's Kiss


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## fendifemale

The past few days:
Tiffany & Co.- Pure Tiffany
Today:
Coach- Poppy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## misstrine85

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess eau fraiche


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chilly day today, so I chose Chanel Beige, which is a warm, honeyed floral.


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque eau rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## s3raph1nas

Mixed Jo Malone Wild Bluebell and Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit

Heaven.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Went with a long-standing favorite today:  Cartier So Pretty.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage

So much better than their disgusting chemical concoction known as Sauvage.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## coniglietta

hermès eau des merveilles


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Jarling


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford Rose Prick


----------



## taniherd

Miu Miu


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Superstitious


----------



## coniglietta

Burberry body tender


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## carterazo

Maja España  perfumed body lotion


----------



## coniglietta

Prada Candy


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge

It is really amazing to me how good the Guerlain classics are and how incredibly priced they are, especially when you consider how very, very expensive some fragrances are that are made by someone who worked for Guerlain for 20 years. I always think about that whenever I wear this one.


----------



## taniherd

LV Contre Moi


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Black Cedarwood & Juniper
XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Pursegrrl

Creed Aventus
XXXOO PG


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloè edp


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Fragonard VRAI - Needed something light, lemony and refreshing today.


----------



## fendifemale

Ferragamo- Signorina Misteriosa


----------



## ultravisitor

Clive Christian X


----------



## s3raph1nas

Zoella Sweet Inspirations. It's super affordable and smells incredible if you love gourmand/vanilla scents.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove A Goodnight's Kiss


----------



## coniglietta

Jour d'Hermès absolu


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah

This may be a unicorn, but I actually own more of it now than anything else in my collection due to owning a decant and a full size bottle (250ml). I don't have to be precious with it, so why the hell not?


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Beige EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## bagshopr

L'Air du Temps


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Floris White Rose today:  A slightly powdery fragrance with roses and violets.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tropica by Maya Njie


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

Creed Aventus

Totally basic and played out now...but it's still so good.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Apres l'Ondee (After the Rain) -  I debated if I should wear Apres l'Ondee today, because this fragrance can sometimes impart a slightly melancholy feeling; it definitely has a certain atmosphere to it.  However, my bottle is the current formulation, and it doesn't quite have the same emotion-stirring quality of the vintage.  So, I decided to wear it anyway.   It's a delicate, fleeting fragrance - I get a lot of anise and violet; there's iris in there, but less of the heliotrope than I recall from the vintage formulation.  Still, an amazing Guerlain classic, and one I am happy to have in my collection, even if I don't wear it often enough.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY
XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Desert Wildflower


----------



## coral8789

Serge Lutens Feminite Du Bois


----------



## ultravisitor

Sixteen92 Blood & Honey


----------



## coniglietta

L'Occitane en Provence fleurs des cerises


----------



## rutabaga

Buly orange blossom body lotion. It smells close to the real thing and I love the vintage-looking packaging:


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dior Rose 'n Roses
XXXOO PG


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## coral8789

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

This just gets better and better the more I wear it. I've never noticed the opening to be so full of aromatic lavender. I'm so glad I added a full bottle of this one to my collection.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Doribelle

Coach Dreams....Love this stuff!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse
> 
> This just gets better and better the more I wear it. I've never noticed the opening to be so full of aromatic lavender. I'm so glad I added a full bottle of this one to my collection.


I get a lot of that beautiful aromatic lavender in the opening as well, and I think it helps balance the overall sweetness of the fragrance.

Today, I am wearing Lancome Tresor L'Absolu.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

i*bella said:


> Buly orange blossom body lotion. It smells close to the real thing and I love the vintage-looking packaging:


I have always loved the fragrance of orange blossom - it's so uplifting and lovely.


----------



## coral8789

Tiffany EDP


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent

April showers bring May flowers, and I'm starting off May with my favorite flower.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloé EdP


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Wearing Carnal Flower by Frederic Malle on a sunny and warm day here.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou1000


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods
XXXOO PG


----------



## coral8789

Jardin sur le Nil


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dioramour

I've had samples of this for over a year but haven't worn it until now. It's very light but wonderful.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Amouage Honour Woman:  I have a set of six Amouage mini perfumes and I definitely prefer the other fragrances in the set over this one.  It's a white floral (and I usually enjoy white florals) with gardenia, tuberose and some jasmine, but there is some other note in there -- maybe the rhubarb or maybe a slightly fruity note -- that I am not sure about.   Overall, not bad, but also not very memorable.   It has faded quite a bit since I applied it this morning so I am debating if I should wear one of my other gardenia scents....


----------



## coral8789

Unearthed an old bottle of Modern Muse Le Rouge Gloss - the vinyl and leather come out strongly at first whiff, but then you get this wonderfully assertive rose.


----------



## Tasha1

Rose de Taif ( extrait de parfum) Perris Monte Carlo


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## s3raph1nas

Agonist Solaris

This is a recent purchase! I wasn't planning on getting a new perfume (especially not one this expensive!), but knowing I probably won't be able to get it later, I bit the bullet. The company is sadly bankrupt, and when the stores have sold their stock, it's gone. It's not a fragrance I'd typically go for - but there is something SO interesting about it. I first smelled it a year and a half ago, and for some reason I haven't been able to forget about it. Reason enough to get it, right?

I also love the bottle with all the notes!


----------



## Havanese 28

Byredo Mojave Ghost


----------



## coral8789

Origins Ginger Essence.


----------



## ultravisitor

Carner Barcelona Tardes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel 1957
XXXOO PG


----------



## Sidurn

Twilly d'Hermes


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk l' eau


----------



## coral8789

Guerlain Black Perfecto


----------



## ultravisitor

Strangelove NYC Dead of Night


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Dior Escale Aux Marquises:  Yesterday, as I was sipping a cup of ginger tea, I was thinking about ginger in perfumes, and remembered that I had one that I had not used in a long time.  So I pulled out my bottle of Escale Aux Marquises and am wearing it today.  I usually wear it in the summer.  It's a very aromatic fragrance - I get pepper, ginger, orange, cardamom and a hint of tiare flower.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## coniglietta

Carven EDT


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## s3raph1nas

Agonist Solaris


----------



## coral8789

Tiffany EDP


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher  Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## wee drop o bush

Parle Moi de Parfum _Une Tonne de Roses_


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Arso

Arso means "burned" in Italian, and this is like walking through a smoky pine forest.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Goutal Eau d'Hadrien


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## BevS813

Marc Jacobs So Fresh


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Vol de Nuit EDT today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Etro Heliotrope:  I've had a sample of this one for a long time, and I decided to try it today.  Don't know why I waited so long to try it - it's gorgeous.  Almond, heliotrope and a little vanilla - lovely!


----------



## taniherd

Armani Mania for women


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ultravisitor

Joop! Homme

Love this old classic.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Trying another sample today:  Chanel No. 18 EDP.  I went through my sample stash and decided that I really needed to try some of my existing samples before ordering any new ones.  This one is quite interesting, with ambrette which gives it a slightly musky quality.   There's iris in there, and while it has some fruity nuances, these are well-balanced with the other notes.  Overall, it's nicely done, powdery and elegant.


----------



## coral8789

Feminite du Bois by Serge Lutens. I haven’t worn this for years, because it used to fade from my skin after a few hours. Now? The scent happily stays for the whole day. Funny how your body chemistry/skin changes over time.


----------



## fendifemale

Louis Vuitton- Rose des Vents


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## coral8789

Guerlain la petite robe noire and dreaming about the Paris Guerlain flagship store


----------



## s3raph1nas

Agonist Solaris


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Venise


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

Today is the second anniversary of my brother's death, and he really would have loved this one.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady parfum & body oil
I wish they had a lipstick


----------



## coral8789

Guerlain Ginger Piccante


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse
> 
> Today is the second anniversary of my brother's death, and he really would have loved this one.


It sounds like he loved fragrances.  My mom loved fragrances, and she had a couple of favorites that she used all the time all through her life.  I always think of her when I see those perfumes.


----------



## bagshopr

Jo Malone Red Roses.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

coral8789 said:


> Guerlain la petite robe noire and dreaming about the Paris Guerlain flagship store


Ah, the Guerlain flagship store in Paris...and all the other stores and sights....we can only dream about it at this point.  I have never been to the Guerlain flagship store and would love to visit.

Scent of the day:  Continuing with my samples of the Chanel exclusifs - Bel Respiro today.  I liked it as soon as I sprayed it, but then, I generally love floral green scents.  However, it did not last very long on me.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## wee drop o bush

Carolina Herrera *GOOD GIRL*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## s3raph1nas

Byredo Slow Dance


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Tonka 25


----------



## wee drop o bush

Maya Njie Tropica


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

It has been a week of Chanel exclusifs for me.  Yesterday, I wore 1932 EDP, and it was so-so.  It had a fruity floral vibe and I did not find it particularly interesting.
Today,  I am sampling La Pausa EDP and it is lovely.  Iris is the star in this composition, and it's powdery, earthy and all about the iris, and very much to my liking.


----------



## fendifemale

Crabtree & Evelyn- Hungary Water


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## coral8789

Byredo Rose of No Man’s Land. An exchange from Portrait of a Lady.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Silk Blossom


----------



## taniherd

Tiffany Intense


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Bois des Iles today:  Such a beautiful fragrance -- sandalwood and ylang ylang; bright with a touch of citrus, and smooth and creamy in the drydown.


----------



## ultravisitor

Daytime wear was the filthy vanilla of Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur.







Evening wear is the dirty nutty chocolate of Akro Dark.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## coral8789

Guerlain Ginger Piccante layered with Origins Ginger Essence. Bright and comforting


----------



## ultravisitor

A*Men Pure Malt

I haven't worn this since September, and it's cold and rainy today, so...


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## coral8789

Byredo’s rose of no man’s land.


----------



## taniherd

Estée Lauder Pleasures Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Enjoying the scent of Lipstick Rose by Frederic Malle on a damp, overcast day.  A creamy fragrance, reminiscent of makeup, with lots of violets and pink roses.  Excellent longevity and sillage - my little spray will last a long time.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior

Six sprays because why the hell not? I'm social distancing.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Byredo Slow Dance

This is probably the most complex fragrance I've encountered. The drydown is completely different from the initial spritz. I did NOT like it at first - but after 30 minutes or so, it goes from a smoky/leathery/cognacy "kick in the nose" to a powdery vanilla scent (reminiscent of the discontinued Love, Chloé by Chloé).


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebell


----------



## michellem

fendifemale said:


> Jo Malone- Wild Bluebell


Me too!


----------



## coral8789

Estée Lauder Modern Muse Le Rouge Gloss: the flanker of flanker which smells better, IMO, than the original


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Metallique


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage

Six sprays of this beauty because why not while I'm social distancing?

(Well, because if I ever run out, I have to go all the way to Paris to get any more of it. That's why not. But I don't think I'll be running out anytime in the near future or maybe even ever.)


----------



## Love Of My Life

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Cuir Cannage
> 
> Six sprays of this beauty because why not while I'm social distancing?
> 
> (Well, because if I ever run out, I have to go all the way to Paris to get any more of it. That's why not. But I don't think I'll be running out anytime in the near future or maybe even ever.)


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Burberry Weekend


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## fendifemale

michellem said:


> Me too!


It never gets old.


----------



## fendifemale

coral8789 said:


> Estée Lauder Modern Muse Le Rouge Gloss: the flanker of flanker which smells better, IMO, than the original


I actually hate the original. I like Modern Muse Chic.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I completed a variety of chores today, including dealing with groceries, and am now enjoying the scent of Annick Goutal's Heure Exquise -- lovely sandalwood in the base.


----------



## coral8789

fendifemale said:


> I actually hate the original. I like Modern Muse Chic.


I haven’t tried Chic and must do so one day.

Agree with you about the original MM. Pleasant, but bland, and I actually can’t remember what it smelled like  whereas Le Rouge Gloss is very unique - starts off with vinyl and then lots of cherries and rose but still has the vinyl edge to it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## s3raph1nas

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste

God, this is gorgeous. Beautiful blend of honeyed peaches and tobacco.


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## coral8789

Yesterday: Byredo Rose of No Man’s Land
Today: SJP Lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## s3raph1nas

Byredo Slow Dance


----------



## coral8789

Testing a sample of Byredo Bal d’Afrique on one wrist and Monotheme Gardenia on the other


----------



## ultravisitor

Olfactive Studio Close Up

Yet more evidence of why Annick Menardo may be my favorite perfumer.


----------



## s3raph1nas

I seem to reach for Byredo Slow Dance every day! Today is no exception.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## coral8789

Agent Provocateur


----------



## s3raph1nas

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Ivoire - Balmain.


----------



## coral8789

Tiffany EDP


----------



## s3raph1nas

Tom Ford Eau de Soleil Blanc. I am NOT a coconut fan, but this one I like.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## jess236

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet EDT


----------



## fendifemale

Balenciaga- Paris


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Mahora today.


----------



## Suntaurus

Marc Jacobs - Daisy


----------



## taniherd

Tory Burch Nuit Azur


----------



## coral8789

Guerlain ginger piccante

also sampling Frederic Malle’s magnolia - a very nice floral scent and has great longevity, but probably a bit too cool and formal for me


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque

I'm so happy to add a Slumberhouse to my collection. Boozy, spicy, sweet apricot and tobacco.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Lightning Bolt


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt.  One of my everyday faves!
XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

Balenciaga- Paris


----------



## coral8789

Serge Lutens Feminite Du Bois


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## s3raph1nas

Tom Ford Eau de Soleil Blanc


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Honeysuckle Davana


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tropica by Maya Njie


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Fragonard VRAI today -- lemony and a little herbal.


----------



## coral8789

Giving Portrait of a Lady another try (my original, unopened bottle had a sample vial, and after I made the exchange, the sales assistant very nicely said I can keep the vial). Strangely, I can appreciate POAL much more, in fact the incense smell which I had problems with is now growing on me. So indecisive!


----------



## s3raph1nas

I think I'll be wearing Chloè EdP today.

How you do guys choose which perfume to go for each day? Is there a pattern, or do you simply choose whatever you feel like smelling?


----------



## fendifemale

s3raph1nas said:


> I think I'll be wearing Chloè EdP today.
> 
> How you do guys choose which perfume to go for each day? Is there a pattern, or do you simply choose whatever you feel like smelling?



I go by mood & weather.


----------



## ultravisitor

coral8789 said:


> Giving Portrait of a Lady another try (my original, unopened bottle had a sample vial, and after I made the exchange, the sales assistant very nicely said I can keep the vial). Strangely, I can appreciate POAL much more, in fact the incense smell which I had problems with is now growing on me. So indecisive!


That's how Portrait of a Lady and, in fact, many Frederic Malles are. It's not a house that is easy to love on the first try. I know I certainly didn't get them at first. But something kept making me come back to them, and now it's one of my top three houses. Still, Portrait of a Lady's drydown is a disappointment to me.

Today is Christian Dior Bois d'Argent because it's amazing, and I haven't worn it since the very beginning of the month.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady& body oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## bagshopr

Jo Malone Tuberose Angelica. Don't like it at all on me so I hope one of my friends/family will give it a good home.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

A few years before he died, my brother lost a lot of weight by becoming really active and eating really well. This morning, I woke up and weighed myself to find that I had lost another pound, bringing me to a total of 72 pounds lost in just under 5 months also by becoming really active and eating really well.

I have always thought that Feve Delicieuse was something that my brother would have loved, so I'm wearing it today because I know he helped me get here.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse
> 
> A few years before he died, my brother lost a lot of weight by becoming really active and eating really well. This morning, I woke up and weighed myself to find that I had lost another pound, bringing me to a total of 72 pounds lost in just under 5 months also by becoming really active and eating really well.
> 
> I have always thought that Feve Delicieuse was something that my brother would have loved, so I'm wearing it today because I know he helped me get here.


It's great to hear that your brother was such an inspiration.  Losing weight and keeping it off takes quite a bit of discipline and consistency, so congratulations to you!

Being active and eating well are both so important.  I have been doing really well with eating healthy lately since I am cooking more during the stay at home orders here.

Today's fragrance:  Dior Diorissimo.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

s3raph1nas said:


> How you do guys choose which perfume to go for each day? Is there a pattern, or do you simply choose whatever you feel like smelling?


I usually just go by mood.  However, the weather also influences me.  For instance, I notice I reach for florals like gardenia and orange blossom more often in the warmer months.  I also prefer vanilla-centric scents when it's cooler outside.


----------



## ultravisitor

s3raph1nas said:


> How you do guys choose which perfume to go for each day? Is there a pattern, or do you simply choose whatever you feel like smelling?


Mood, basically. I don't let weather keep me from wearing something I'm in the mood to wear. If the weather seems a bit wrong for something heavier, I just modulate the power of the fragrance with the number of sprays. Some people keep fresh florals for spring and summer, but I sometimes love wearing them in the dead of winter. They can be a very nice change from the warm and spicy fragrances I typically gravitate to particularly when it's cool out. And then some fragrances that people think are only appropriate for fall or winter are things I really like for warm summer nights.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## coral8789

ultravisitor said:


> That's how Portrait of a Lady and, in fact, many Frederic Malles are. It's not a house that is easy to love on the first try. I know I certainly didn't get them at first. But something kept making me come back to them, and now it's one of my top three houses. Still, Portrait of a Lady's drydown is a disappointment to me.
> 
> Today is Christian Dior Bois d'Argent because it's amazing, and I haven't worn it since the very beginning of the month.



Firstly, thank you for sharing the memories about your brother. It is very comforting to find a scent which reminds you of someone you love.

I might give POAL another go. It reminds me a little of Serge Lutens Féminité du Bois, which I love.


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk L'eau


----------



## s3raph1nas

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Smoke


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Robert Piguet Baghari:  Glorious!  The opening threw me off a little -- lots of aldehydes -- but it settles down quickly into a beautiful fragrance that can be enjoyed for hours and hours.  The aldehydes soften and the perfume sort of mellows and becomes warmer and radiates off the skin and smells wonderful.  It is sometimes compared to Chanel No. 5, but I think I might actually prefer Baghari.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Suntaurus

Atelier cologne- orange sanguine. Currently trying to find a citrus perfume that I like for summer


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum


----------



## Sferics

Mad Madame by JhaG...still not sure about it. Some of my parfum-group say that they smell stable and I think I know what they mean. Other talk about a loud but elegant rose. And I can relate to both groups


----------



## fendifemale

ultravisitor said:


> Mood, basically. I don't let weather keep me from wearing something I'm in the mood to wear. If the weather seems a bit wrong for something heavier, I just modulate the power of the fragrance with the number of sprays. Some people keep fresh florals for spring and summer, but I sometimes love wearing them in the dead of winter. They can be a very nice change from the warm and spicy fragrances I typically gravitate to particularly when it's cool out. And then some fragrances that people think are only appropriate for fall or winter are things I really like for warm summer nights.


Geography plays a part in that. If it were left up to me I would wear Alfred Sung all year long, but if I squirt my wrist once in the dead of summer I'll almost pass out. I've even tried the ankles because fragrance rises. It's a nope on that too. The humidity of my location does not permit it.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale

Perfect for the heat today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## fendifemale

Balenciaga- Paris


----------



## chowlover2

Replica-Under the Lemon Trees


----------



## zinacef

Jo Malone —-Poppy delevigne LE


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## s3raph1nas

Byredo Slow Dance


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Sferics

Roarrrrrring Radcliff


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco


----------



## taniherd

LV Apogee


----------



## s3raph1nas

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Note di Profumum Meraviglia

The most beautiful rose.


----------



## Sferics

Bas de soie by Serge Lutens


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> Bas de soie by Serge Lutens


I almost picked Bas de Soie to wear today as well, but after some indecision, I went with another perfume with hyacinth -- Guerlain Chamade EDT.  It's a long time since I wore this classic scent.


----------



## BevS813

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I almost picked Bas de Soie to wear today as well, but after some indecision, I went with another perfume with hyacinth -- Guerlain Chamade EDT.  It's a long time since I wore this classic scent.


Guess what? The Chamade-Bottle was in my hand, when the Lutens winked at me!  

Today scent is U4eahh! by Yosh 
...and, sadly, I think it is not ok anymore...the smell of Maggi is taking over  
In German we say "gekippt" (tilted) when a Parfume went bad - how do you say that in English? Is there a term?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sferics said:


> Guess what? The Chamade-Bottle was in my hand, when the Lutens winked at me!
> 
> Today scent is U4eahh! by Yosh
> ...and, sadly, I think it is not ok anymore...the smell of Maggi is taking over
> In German we say "gekippt" (tilted) when a Parfume went bad - how do you say that in English? Is there a term?



We might say that a perfume has spoilt, or that it has went rancid. Where I’m from we’d say that it had clabbered 

Today I’m wearing Jo Malone *Tuberose Angelica*


----------



## Sferics

wee drop o bush said:


> We might say that a perfume has spoilt, or that it has went rancid. Where I’m from we’d say that it had clabbered
> 
> Today I’m wearing Jo Malone *Tuberose Angelica*


Thank you so much!


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Jarling


----------



## s3raph1nas

Byredo Slow Dance


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> Guess what? The Chamade-Bottle was in my hand, when the Lutens winked at me!
> 
> Today scent is U4eahh! by Yosh
> ...and, sadly, I think it is not ok anymore...the smell of Maggi is taking over
> In German we say "gekippt" (tilted) when a Parfume went bad - how do you say that in English? Is there a term?



Oh, it's unfortunate that the perfume went bad.  Here, people will often say a perfume has "turned" or has gone off or gone bad.  You can recognize it when the top notes smell more like alcohol and there is no fragrance.   
Sometimes, it is just a bit of perfume stuck in the sprayer that has gone off, and if you spray a few times, it will clear the sprayer and the rest of the perfume will still be fine.  So make sure to spray a few times to clear the sprayer just to be sure. 

Today's scent:  Jovoy Poudre.


----------



## Chanelandco

Rose Ikebana, hermes


----------



## fendifemale

Ferragamo- Signorina Misterioso


----------



## Sferics

Guerlain Royal Extract II exclusive for Harrods...it's so beautiful and lovely. 
I have 5ml decant of this gem but I won't pay THAT price. No way.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## s3raph1nas

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## andral5

Jo Malone Myrrh and Tonka, layered over the shower oil with the same scent. Smells divine!


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Angel Muse


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham


----------



## ultravisitor

Bortnikoff Triad


----------



## Sferics

ultravisitor said:


> Bortnikoff Triad


Would you say it is a rose-oud scent?


----------



## ultravisitor

Sferics said:


> Would you say it is a rose-oud scent?


Without question. Three different types of oud. Not at all a dirty or stinky oud. I wish it projected a bit more, but it's an extrait, so I guess that's to be expected a bit.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Givenchy Organza.  My bottle is at least a decade old, but the scent still smells wonderful.


----------



## Sferics

ultravisitor said:


> Without question. Three different types of oud. Not at all a dirty or stinky oud. I wish it projected a bit more, but it's an extrait, so I guess that's to be expected a bit.


Thank you, I will try it 
I heard so much gd things about it but I have difficulties with oud. Your explanation puts it on my to-try-list


----------



## s3raph1nas

Byredo Slow Dance


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Touch


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghliev


----------



## ultravisitor

Sferics said:


> Thank you, I will try it
> I heard so much gd things about it but I have difficulties with oud. Your explanation puts it on my to-try-list


Well, if you struggle with oud, this house might be tough. Most houses don't use real oud in their perfumes, but Bortnikoff does. They're intense perfumes. I really like oud, but this one was pretty exhausting yesterday. I was very ready for something different by evening.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Boy


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## ultravisitor

January Scent Project Serin

This is some good ****.


----------



## fendifemale

VS- First Love


----------



## wee drop o bush

Jo Malone *Honeysuckle and Davana* 
It’s dry down is gorgeous


----------



## s3raph1nas

Pull&Bear - Phyllis. This is an exact dupe for Love, Chloé (discontinued), which I have been on the hunt for. And Phyllis is only $20 for 100ml! I'm so happy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Tabac 28


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Scent of the day is Alexander McQueen My Queen:    Violets on a lightly woody base.


----------



## fendifemale

wee drop o bush said:


> Jo Malone *Honeysuckle and Davana*
> It’s dry down is gorgeous


I love this one.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Silk Blossom


----------



## Sferics

Pure Honey by KKW/Kim Kardashian
I like how it thematises the honeycomb...do you know these candles? 
(and not what one would perhaps expect: some sticky ubersweetness).
Nice one...and unique!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## BevS813

Gucci Bloom


----------



## s3raph1nas

I'm wearing Pull&Bear - Phyllis. New favorite for sure!


I remember making these candles in kindergarten! Not sure how I feel about these as a perfume bottle though 



Sferics said:


> Pure Honey by KKW/Kim Kardashian
> I like how it thematises the honeycomb...do you know these candles?
> (and not what one would perhaps expect: some sticky ubersweetness).
> Nice one...and unique!
> View attachment 4753728


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory- Righteous Butter (no perfume today)


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Monsieur.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Annick Goutal Songes today.


----------



## Anesthestia

Chanel No.5 L'eau


----------



## Pursegrrl

Creed Aventus
XXXOO PG


----------



## lolakitten

Chanel Misia today. I love this in cooler weather and today was pretty chilly for June!


----------



## taniherd

B&BW In the Stars


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir

Popular opinion is that the additions to Dior's exclusive line in the past few years are nowhere near as good as the ones from years ago. My god, not this one, though. This one is fantastic.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Un Lys-  I am trying  my sample again after a few months, and am enjoying this scent so much today.  It’s a beautiful lily scent, and I also think I smell some lilac in there.  Perfect for a warm, sunny day.  A full bottle of this went back on my wish list.


----------



## BevS813

Clinique Happy


----------



## s3raph1nas

Soap & Glory - Original Pink


----------



## fendifemale

Oscar de la Renta- So de la Renta


----------



## s3raph1nas

Pull & Bear - Phyllis


----------



## Sferics

Arctic Jade byAgonist - still love the vibe of an icecandy fallen into the swimmingpool


----------



## 19flowers

LV California Dream


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk L'eau


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

A little bit of Guerlain Mitsouko, dabbed on.  Smells wonderful.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir


----------



## Sferics

Today a little bit of this one.
(As a Teen I first used the shower gel, then the body lotion and on top lots of the edt...Jesus )


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic malle Porttrait of a Lady


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach for today


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ultravisitor

January Scent Project Selperniku


----------



## fendifemale

VS- First Love


----------



## s3raph1nas

Pull&Bear - Phyllis. Haven't NOT worn it since I got it


----------



## tatertot

YSL Libre for today


----------



## ultravisitor

Montale Aoud Forest


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Fleur de Chine + Mandarino di Amalfi


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens La Fille de Berlin today.


----------



## Suntaurus

Yves st Laurent 
Black opium!


----------



## s3raph1nas




----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## s3raph1nas

Tom Ford Eau de Soleil Blanc


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today's perfume:  Chanel No. 5 eau de cologne, vintage.  I have only a little bit left in my bottle.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Byredo Slow Dance


----------



## pukasonqo

Hermes, Eau d’orange vert


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

A sample of Roja Dove Lily today, and it's a beautiful fragrance.  However, when it comes to lily fragrances, I think I might prefer Serge Lutens Un Lys, which is still firmly on my wish list.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Jarling


----------



## BevS813

Chanel Chance


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloè EdP


----------



## Sferics

Eau Duelle by Diptyque...the cool vanilla


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

Chloe Nomade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## s3raph1nas

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Sferics

Noir de Noir by Tom Ford


----------



## jess236

Guerlain L'Heure Bleu


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Coromandel.


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual ♥️


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Bamboo


----------



## RobAntDen

Deep Euphoria - Calvin Klein


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tuberose Angelica by Jo Malone


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## Sferics

Cargo de Nuit by Prada...I like it very much but: quite elegant or a funny woodruff-bomb?


----------



## s3raph1nas

The Nuxe Multi-Purpose Dry Oil is today's scent!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Estee Lauder Jasmine White Moss.


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4769220
> 
> Estee Lauder Jasmine White Moss.


I'd love to read some words about it  
It's a chypre?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> I'd love to read some words about it
> It's a chypre?



Jasmine White Moss is lovely -- it's quite green, with a little bit of galbanum, jasmine (which is not heavy or indolic at all), moss and vetiver.  I can smell all these notes today.  You are right -- it's a chypre but not as intense of a chypre as the more traditional, vintage ones.

Have you tried Chanel Cristalle EDP?  Many find it quite similar to Chanel Cristalle, and I would agree that they are in the same family.
Sadly, this has been discontinued, but Cristalle EDP is an option for those who want this and cannot find it.  They also discontinued Amber Ylang Ylang in this series, which I always wanted to try but never got around to doing so.  The only one available in this series is Tuberose Gardenia (which is more gardenia than tuberose to my nose), and that one is really nice too.


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Jasmine White Moss is lovely -- it's quite green, with a little bit of galbanum, jasmine (which is not heavy or indolic at all), moss and vetiver.  I can smell all these notes today.  You are right -- it's a chypre but not as intense of a chypre as the more traditional, vintage ones.
> 
> Have you tried Chanel Cristalle EDP?  Many find it quite similar to Chanel Cristalle, and I would agree that they are in the same family.
> Sadly, this has been discontinued, but Cristalle EDP is an option for those who want this and cannot find it.  They also discontinued Amber Ylang Ylang in this series, which I always wanted to try but never got around to doing so.  The only one available in this series is Tuberose Gardenia (which is more gardenia than tuberose to my nose), and that one is really nice too.


Thank you so much! Sounds great! I have to try Cristalle again, I think I have a decant...


----------



## jess236

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> Thank you so much! Sounds great! I have to try Cristalle again, I think I have a decant...


You're welcome.  The two scents are similar, but also have some differences.  Of the two, I prefer Jasmine White Moss, both for the scent and also because it has excellent longevity and perfect projection (for me).   Cristalle is a very nice scent too -- it has been on my wish list for a while now.

Today's scent:  Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## BevS813

Clinique Happy


----------



## s3raph1nas

Pull&Bear - Phyllis


----------



## pukasonqo

Gucci Bloom


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My new scent, Tom Ford F#$% fabulous eau de parfum!!


----------



## Cogmarks

Chanel no. 19 EDT


----------



## 880

Older version of Serge Lutens iris silver mist (it’s hot where I am)


----------



## fendifemale

Balenciaga- Paris


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jimmy Choo - Blossom


----------



## jess236

Sisley 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Soir d'Orient


----------



## carterazo

Giorgo Armni Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## bagshopr

Chanel Misia


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Lys Mediterranee today -- lilies by the seaside.


----------



## eeo

Roja Ahlam - this makes me feel dressed up regardless of what I am wearing


----------



## eeo

coral8789 said:


> Giving Portrait of a Lady another try (my original, unopened bottle had a sample vial, and after I made the exchange, the sales assistant very nicely said I can keep the vial). Strangely, I can appreciate POAL much more, in fact the incense smell which I had problems with is now growing on me. So indecisive!


POAL took several tries for me too. The first time I wore it I felt like changing my outfit, I could not stand it


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Mandarino di Amalfi


----------



## scrpo83

Hugo Boss - The Scent Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## BevS813

Miss Dior


----------



## jess236

Sisley Izia Eau de Parfum


----------



## fendifemale

Elizabeth & James- Nirvana (French Grey)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## jess236

Izia by Sisley

I received a perfume delivery today and the bottle was incredibly hot due to the heat wave.  Has anyone experienced a change in the scent or quality of the perfume in these kinds of circumstances?  I hope that the heat  didn't damage the perfume.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jess236 said:


> Izia by Sisley
> 
> I received a perfume delivery today and the bottle was incredibly hot due to the heat wave.  Has anyone experienced a change in the scent or quality of the perfume in these kinds of circumstances?  I hope that the heat  didn't damage the perfume.


I haven't ordered any perfume this summer (I have decided to go on a perfume no-buy after spending the last few weeks reorganizing my collection, and acknowledging that I just have too many bottles.)  However, I have received bottles during other years when the bottle was very warm after delivery.  I have not had any issues with those perfumes.  If I were to guess, I would say that a one-time exposure to warm weather is not so much of an issue.  I think that daily and constant exposure to hot lights or warm sunshine over a longer period of time, like storing near a sunny window all the time is more likely to cause issues.   Just make sure to store it in a cool place.

Scent of the day:  Cartier So Pretty.


----------



## bagshopr

Rochas Tocade


----------



## jess236

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I haven't ordered any perfume this summer (I have decided to go on a perfume no-buy after spending the last few weeks reorganizing my collection, and acknowledging that I just have too many bottles.)  However, I have received bottles during other years when the bottle was very warm after delivery.  I have not had any issues with those perfumes.  If I were to guess, I would say that a one-time exposure to warm weather is not so much of an issue.  I think that daily and constant exposure to hot lights or warm sunshine over a longer period of time, like storing near a sunny window all the time is more likely to cause issues.   Just make sure to store it in a cool place.
> 
> Scent of the day:  Cartier So Pretty.



Thank you, I'm glad to hear that. I have never received a bottle of perfume that was actually hot.  Also since it was a more expensive perfume, I was worried.  From now on, to be on the safe side, I won't be ordering during the summer. 

I thought I had enough perfume and wasn't going to buy this summer too, but I caved in.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jess236 said:


> I thought I had enough perfume and wasn't going to buy this summer too, but I caved in.


My no-buys in the past have not been very successful. Let's see if it's different this time.


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## taniherd

TF Lavender Extreme


----------



## fendifemale

VS- First Love


----------



## jess236

Fragrance du Bois - Oud Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

ANother day of Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu

Absolutely lovely oud and incense.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Chanel No. 22


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu
> 
> Absolutely lovely oud and incense.


Sounds very nice.  Isn't this one of their newest releases?  Congrats on your acquisition!

Today's scent:  Annick Goutal Heure Exquise.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Sounds very nice.  Isn't this one of their newest releases?  Congrats on your acquisition!


It is their newest, and I am enjoying it a lot. I had heard it was coming, so I texted my SA about it last week. She texted me as soon as they got it in store, and when I showed up to buy it yesterday, I got to skip the long line to get in instead of stand outside and melt in the heat.


----------



## jess236

Chanel Sycomore


----------



## asianbebydoll

Marc Jacobs Decadence


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> It is their newest, and I am enjoying it a lot. I had heard it was coming, so I texted my SA about it last week. She texted me as soon as they got it in store, and when I showed up to buy it yesterday, I got to skip the long line to get in instead of stand outside and melt in the heat.


That's great that you were able to skip the long line!  Is the oud quite prominent in this fragrance?


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> That's great that you were able to skip the long line!  Is the oud quite prominent in this fragrance?


Yes and no. It's there unmistakably--front and center next to the frankincense--but the fragrance is really quite soft, so it's not blaring like a foghorn. My nose detects more oud in this than another from their oud line, Les Sables Roses.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale

Amazing in the summer heat. Reminds me of wandering around Rome.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jimmy Choo Blossom


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Aerin Lilac Path today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## beautymagpie

Le Labo Noir 29.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Vetiver


----------



## fendifemale

Balenciaga- Paris


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Clive Christian 1872 for Men


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham


----------



## taniherd

B&BW In The Stars


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ultravisitor

Creed Himalaya


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Dior Ambre Nuit today.


----------



## jess236

Narcisso Rodriguez - Narcisso EDP


----------



## bagshopr

Tiara by House of Sillage


----------



## fendifemale

M


ultravisitor said:


> Creed Himalaya


My fave Creed.


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Mandarino di Amalfi


----------



## jess236

Signorina Eleganza EDP - Ferragamo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste


----------



## carterazo

fendifemale said:


> M
> 
> My fave Creed.


How would you describe this fragrance?


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## ultravisitor

fendifemale said:


> My fave Creed.


Yes, it's wonderful. It was the first high-end perfume that I fell for. I saw the tester in Neiman Marcus one day and tried it, and I've been hooked ever since. It used to be my signature, but I hardly wear it anymore. It's always wonderful when I do wear it again, though.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## carterazo

ultravisitor said:


> Yes, it's wonderful. It was the first high-end perfume that I fell for. I saw the tester in Neiman Marcus one day and tried it, and I've been hooked ever since. It used to be my signature, but I hardly wear it anymore. It's always wonderful when I do wear it again, though.



How would describe this fragrance?


----------



## ultravisitor

carterazo said:


> How would describe this fragrance?


It's pretty fresh, fruity, and musky with some woods. Reminds me of cold mountain air. One of the most masculine of my collection, I think.


----------



## HandBagMomma

Nest Dahlia & Vines


----------



## carterazo

ultravisitor said:


> It's pretty fresh, fruity, and musky with some woods. Reminds me of cold mountain air. One of the most masculine of my collection, I think.


Thank you!


----------



## BagLady14

Chanel 1932


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## fendifemale

carterazo said:


> How would you describe this fragrance?


Like a strong gust of freshness! If I had a visual it would be someone standing on a cliff, hands on hip as the wind blows. Lol!


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Bamboo


----------



## jess236

Royal Princess Oud - Creed


----------



## 19flowers

Louis Vuitton California Dream


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chloè edp


----------



## carterazo

fendifemale said:


> Like a strong gust of freshness! If I had a visual it would be someone standing on a cliff, hands on hip as the wind blows. Lol!


Great description!   Thanks


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## 880

FM Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Smoke


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I've had computer problems for the last few days.  Keeping my fingers crossed that the issues don't recur. Anyway, today's scent is Guerlain Chamade -- the rose in this is simply stunning!


----------



## taniherd

Tiffany Intense


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu


----------



## 880

FM Fleur de cassie


----------



## jess236

Tom Ford Eau de Soleil Blanc


----------



## carterazo

YSL Rive Gauche


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghliev


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Star Magnolia


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Very warm day today so I'm enjoying the scent of Fleurs de Citronnier while drinking a glass of freshly squeezed lemonade.


----------



## jess236

Eau du Soir - Sisley


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebell


----------



## Sferics

*Trench by YSL...*

I love the Vestiaire Des Parfumes collection, but Trench is outstanding.

I will miss Velours as it is discontinued.
I'm glad that I have one extra bottle stashed away^^


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## 880

Vintage Vol du nuit guerlain EdC disc version


----------



## jess236

Elizabeth & James Nirvana Black.

It's a nice warm and cozy scent - vanilla and sandalwood mostly.


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## s3raph1nas

Soap & Glory - Original Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghliev


----------



## 880

In air conditioning, so the not very summery vintage guerlain Parure extrait, wave bottle.


----------



## 880

In chilly air conditioning for the Past two days. Today, first issue, vintage poivre Caron extrait. pic of Guerlain Parure and poivre


----------



## jess236

Shalimar Initial EDP


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou Sublime.


----------



## 880

Air conditioning and shady room, so wearing another not summer perfume Lys Epona


----------



## BevS813

Chanel Chance


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Metallique


----------



## 880

Caron alpona extrait


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Robert Piguet Baghari:  Really loving this one lately.


----------



## taniherd

Kenzo Amour


----------



## EmmaBM

Calvin Klein Eternity


----------



## jess236

Chloe EDP


----------



## 880

Vintage Or et Noir, Caron extrait


----------



## 880

FM En passant, Olivia Giacometti,


----------



## fendifemale

Fan di Fendi


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Mousson


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Velvet Haze


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## jess236

Ambre Narguile Hermes 

(of course indoors with air-conditioning.)


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany- Pure Tiffany


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today's perfume -- Maison Francis Kurkdjian APOM Pour Femme.


----------



## Brownbarbie27

Tom Ford Lost Cherry


----------



## jess236

31 Rue Cambon


----------



## rutabaga

Acqua di Parma Osmanthus


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## jess236

Clean Solar Bloom 
It's ok, smells like suntan lotion.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Le labo santal 33


----------



## Astraea

Demeter Mountain Laurel. Smells sort of soapy, but for some reason that's what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## jess236

Balenciaga B


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Montale Powder Flowers.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## 880

Lorenzo villoresi Garofano (unisex), am in air conditioning)


----------



## jess236

Gabrielle Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

880 said:


> Lorenzo villoresi Garofano (unisex), am in air conditioning)



Haven't heard that name in a very long time... beautiful scent


----------



## 880

Thank you LOML! it might date me, but I tend to prefer older scents  I like your scent selections too!
I noticed you wear JAR; I enjoyed trying them all on at the salon in Bergdorfs, but in the end could not decide (and at the time could not imagine spending for the full collection).


----------



## Love Of My Life

880 said:


> Thank you LOML! it might date me, but I tend to prefer older scents  I like your scent selections too!
> I noticed you wear JAR; I enjoyed trying them all on at the salon in Bergdorfs, but in the end could not decide (and at the time could not imagine spending for the full collection).



Doesn't date you at all... that whole line is rather under the radar.. I found it a number of years ago at Lafco, NYC
JAR is very distinctive & a small amount leaves for me the impact that I like.. I'm still working one of the 
scents that I purchased awhile back...
I'm glad that you enjoyed your experience.. It is one of the most distinctive presentations I've seen in the
world of fragrance


----------



## jess236

Bottega Veneta Edp - I haven't worn this one in a looong time, but I'm surprised that I still like it. It's definitely more of a cozy fall/winter perfume.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Angelique Noire:  Trying my sample again today, and this is very nice -- a warm scent, with a nicely done vanilla, balanced by angelica and a hint of pear, which gives the fragrance a lighter, slightly aromatic quality.  Overall, I like it a lot, but probably not enough to buy a bottle (Anyway, I am supposed to be on a no-buy.)


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Dew


----------



## fendifemale

Chloe- Nomade


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## BohemienneHopeChest

ultravisitor said:


> Clive Christian 1872 for Men


I want this sheerly for the bottle itself! I found a review that describes it as sophisticated and unique, very green and spicy but not too "out there". What vibe would you describe it as having, what does the fragrance call to mind for you? 

Today I'm wearing a custom fragrance I made that smells like a rain soaked rose garden in high spring. It's fresh, verdant, and extremely lush... zero powder, floral forward, grounded by the earthy and sensual influence of petrichor. To me its the olfactory equivalent of an early evening glass of champagne on the patio when the sun pierces through narrow gaps in the clouds, feeling the mist sparkling on your skin as the sound of fat raindrops hitting the leaves of the rose bushes dampen anything else you might hear.


----------



## papertiger

YSL Rive Gauche


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Bellodgia:  Beautiful carnation fragrance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

BohemienneHopeChest said:


> I want this sheerly for the bottle itself! I found a review that describes it as sophisticated and unique, very green and spicy but not too "out there". What vibe would you describe it as having, what does the fragrance call to mind for you?


Well, the bottles are very blatantly ripped off from an old perfume company called Crown Perfumery, so they're nothing special.

It's a nice perfume--Clive Christians are always very high quality. Very aromatic with a citrus opening. I can appreciate it, but it's not really my style. It's very much in the vein of classic, traditional men's perfumery.

Today is Le Labo Poivre 23.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## 880

Chanel cristalle edc vintage
Purses & Perfumes, I love bellodgia both in extrait and vintage EdP


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Noir Epices


----------



## jess236

Hermes Santal Massoïa Eau de Toilette


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Chanel cristalle edc vintage
> Purses & Perfumes, I love bellodgia both in extrait and vintage EdP


I have Bellodgia in the older EDP, and also the more current EDT (which is pretty nice), but of course, with Caron, vintage extrait is the best!  I have been admiring your lovely collection of vintage Caron perfumes.

Today's fragrance:  Hermes Caleche.


----------



## 880

Thank you Purses & Perfumes! i love Caleche too!  one of the things I did during a Long purse hiatus was seek out vintage bottles of perfumes; foolishly I thought I would have plenty of time to grow into some fragrances (I didn’t factor in IRFA regulations and bans on allergens etc). My vintage extrait is oxidized but still a grand old lady. . . I’m debating whether or not to buy vintage extrait Or et Noir, which was once a grail for me! Cheers!


----------



## 880

BohemienneHopeChest said:


> Today I'm wearing a custom fragrance I made that smells like a rain soaked rose garden i


Wait, you made a fragrance! How exciting! Tell us more! What is Petrichor? When you say it’s like champagne and roses, that makes me think of FM Une Rose Which I think of as white burgundy and roses. . .

re Clive christiansen, from Basenotes, it’s described as a citrus chyper (think BN said its opening is like creed royal water but i muts have misread; that doesn’t sound at all right. . .


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Thank you Purses & Perfumes! i love Caleche too!  one of the things I did during a Long purse hiatus was seek out vintage bottles of perfumes; foolishly I thought I would have plenty of time to grow into some fragrances (I didn’t factor in IRFA regulations and bans on allergens etc). My vintage extrait is oxidized but still a grand old lady. . . I’m debating whether or not to buy vintage extrait Or et Noir, which was once a grail for me! Cheers!
> View attachment 4816135


My Bellodgia EDP is in the exact same bottle, but my label is purple in color! I have never tried Or et Noir, but if you can find a bottle from a dependable seller, I would go for it! Buying vintages is a bit tricky because you cannot be sure of the condition of the perfume until you actually receive it. But finding one that is in great shape is so exciting, I think! I have not yet ventured into buying vintages online, although sometimes, I am tempted to do so....


----------



## 880

Purple label! So cool!!!!!!!!!!! Perfume is a rabbit hole just like purses! Hugs


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Musc 25


----------



## jess236

Narcisso Poudree


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## papertiger

Alexander McQueen Kingdom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## jess236

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Leo the Lion

Louis Vuitton California Dream


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> Roja Dove Diaghilev



I hate you!


----------



## carterazo

Davidoff Cool Water woman
Had not worn this in a couple years. So refreshing without being overwhelming. I always enjoy it.


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lanvin Arpege:  Today, I decided to check on a couple of my older bottles, especially the ones in these cases (they can be twisted open to see the fill level on the bottles inside).  Arpege smells wonderful -- the drydown is just stunning and lasts and lasts.


----------



## michellem

Jo malone wild bluebell


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Vanille 44


----------



## 880

FM parfum de Therese (very strong, so just a small amount) this was  bought in a moment of trying to expand my perfume boundaries


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Vetiver


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady parfum & body oil


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Star Magnolia


----------



## pquiles

Dolce Garden layered with Laura Mercier Amber Vanille


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghliev


----------



## ultravisitor

Clive Christian Rock Rose


----------



## OnceUponAShoe

Molecule 01


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily:  I got this just before March this year.  I had a sample over the holidays and enjoyed it a lot -- it's a very warm, spicy fragrance.  When I heard it might be getting discontinued, I decided to get a bottle.  It's the only fragrance I own from Tom Ford.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## taniherd

D&G Sicily


----------



## ultravisitor

for this evening...

Frederic Malle The Moon


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19  Poudre


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Noir Epices


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lately, I have been loving the scent of heliotrope, and so today's fragrance is Cornubia by Penhaligons, which has quite a bit of heliotrope in it.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Lately, I have been loving the scent of heliotrope, and so today's fragrance is Cornubia by Penhaligons, which has quite a bit of heliotrope in it.


You should try Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> You should try Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver.


Yes, L'Eau d'Hiver has been on my to try/wish list for a while now!  I guess I could order samples from Frederic Malle but I have sometimes wondered if I should just buy the travel size spray instead.  I feel pretty sure I will love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ultravisitor

Tiziana Terenzi Orion


----------



## 880

The original l’artesan Voleur de roses


----------



## lucretias

Laura Ashley No1 (the original) not the reissue/reformulation


----------



## ultravisitor

this evening:

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## ultravisitor

Roja Dove Scandal Pour Home Parfum Cologne

Not quite as laughable as other Rojas.


----------



## ultravisitor

this evening:

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Citron Fig


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir


----------



## Frivole88

Hermes Le Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## papertiger

ultravisitor said:


> Roja Dove Scandal Pour Home Parfum Cologne
> 
> Not quite as laughable as other Rojas.



What do you mean laughable?


----------



## 880

ultravisitor said:


> Clive Christian Rock Rose


Ultravisitor, May I ask if is this fragrance heavy on the rock rose/laudanum component. I’ve read reviews that talk about a fresh lime peppery opening that melds into a warmer fougere oriental amber pine resin. . , some reviews compare it to Creed aventus which I’m not sure I understand as my Recollection of aventus is lighter with some pineapple opening. . . However, I only have an older decant of the latter. I enjoy wearing unisex fragrances but have not reached for classic men’s scents in some time. . .


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## ultravisitor

papertiger said:


> What do you mean laughable?


Roja Dove worked for many years at Guerlain, and many of his perfumes are very, very, _very_ heavily "inspired" by classic Guerlains. Roja Dove's perfumes are very refined works, but Guerlain is literally one of the most important perfume houses in existence, and their classics can be had for 1/20th the price of what Roja Dove charges for his copies. He even encouraged Francis Kurkdijian to raise his prices on his MFK line in order to generate sales. Just...no.


----------



## ultravisitor

880 said:


> Ultravisitor, May I ask if is this fragrance heavy on the rock rose/laudanum component. I’ve read reviews that talk about a fresh lime peppery opening that melds into a warmer fougere oriental amber pine resin. . , some reviews compare it to Creed aventus which I’m not sure I understand as my Recollection of aventus is lighter with some pineapple opening. . . However, I only have an older decant of the latter. I enjoy wearing unisex fragrances but have not reached for classic men’s scents in some time. . .


Laudanum? You mean labdanum? It's not so heavy on labdanum at all on my skin. I don't think it's really similar to Aventus at all.


----------



## ultravisitor

And speaking of Guerlain...today is Habit Rouge EdP.


----------



## chowlover2

I love Perfumes de Nicolai speaking of Guerlain fragrances. Patricia is a descendant of Pierre Guerlain and her fragrances are quite beautiful. Today I am wearing Eclipse.


----------



## ultravisitor

Yeah, Parfums de Nicolai is a pretty highly regarded brand. Unfortunately, they're not the easiest to find around me, so I have pretty limited experience with them.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Lavanila Pure Vanilla


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Meteore


----------



## 880

ultravisitor said:


> Laudanum? You mean labdanum? It's not so heavy on labdanum at all on my skin. I don't think it's really similar to Aventus at all.


spell check goof! Thank you so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

Burberry Brit Red. One of those fragrances that I didn't think I'd like at first, but then I tried it on and it was a match!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> I love Perfumes de Nicolai speaking of Guerlain fragrances. Patricia is a descendant of Pierre Guerlain and her fragrances are quite beautiful. Today I am wearing Eclipse.


I have been interested in this house for a while -- just haven't gotten around to trying anything yet.

Today's fragrance is Balenciaga Cristobal -- I have a mini of this one.  It's okay, but there are other Balenciaga fragrances I prefer over this one.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have been interested in this house for a while -- just haven't gotten around to trying anything yet.
> 
> Today's fragrance is Balenciaga Cristobal -- I have a mini of this one.  It's okay, but there are other Balenciaga fragrances I prefer over this one.


Are you in the US? I have bought from Scentsplit and Surrender to Chance, especially the later. I bought from one of the girls there when she sold on Ebay. She lived outside of Chicago and gets really great different fragrances. I think the other 3 ladies have scents from the 60's if not earlier. I got a vintage Caron Nuit de Noel from them and it spells wonderful.

Today's scent Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Apricot.


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24

Because it's fantastic in the heat.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> Are you in the US? I have bought from Scentsplit and Surrender to Chance, especially the later. I bought from one of the girls there when she sold on Ebay. She lived outside of Chicago and gets really great different fragrances. I think the other 3 ladies have scents from the 60's if not earlier. I got a vintage Caron Nuit de Noel from them and it spells wonderful.
> 
> Today's scent Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Apricot.


Ooh, vintage Caron Nuit de Noel. 
Thanks for the suggestions.  I am not familiar with Scentsplit, but I am in the US, and have ordered from Surrender to Chance before so I will check them out for Parfums de Nicolai samples.

Today's fragrance is Private Collection by Estee Lauder -- a green floral, slightly soapy, and just gorgeous.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am not familiar with Scentsplit, but I am in the US, and have ordered from Surrender to Chance before so I will check them out for Parfums de Nicolai samples.


 Scent Split is good, but they're a little more expensive. Their decant bottles are higher quality than I've received elsewhere, and they send out good coupon codes once you're a customer.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Scent Split is good, but they're a little more expensive. Their decant bottles are higher quality than I've received elsewhere, and they send out good coupon codes once you're a customer.


I went and checked out their website.  Good to know about the coupon codes.  They have quite a few houses that I have been curious to try like Masque Milano, Slumberhouse and Jovoy Paris to name a few.  I like that they offer decant sprays -- I definitely prefer them to the small, dab-on samples. 

Currently I am on a fragrance no-buy for at least a couple of months and that includes samples (too often those samples have led to full-bottle purchases before I know it.)  However, I will likely pick up a few decants of things I've been wanting to try later this year.


----------



## Sferics

This was a day for Bombay Bling by Neela Vermeire


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I went and checked out their website.  Good to know about the coupon codes.  They have quite a few houses that I have been curious to try like Masque Milano, Slumberhouse and Jovoy Paris to name a few.  I like that they offer decant sprays -- I definitely prefer them to the small, dab-on samples.
> 
> Currently I am on a fragrance no-buy for at least a couple of months and that includes samples (too often those samples have led to full-bottle purchases before I know it.)  However, I will likely pick up a few decants of things I've been wanting to try later this year.


Good luck! I have been trying to slow down, but the Le Labo City Exclusive event is taking place right now, and Louis Vuitton's new one for men is excellent. I thought I had figured out what I was going to be going with...until my LV SA texted me to tell me she had some samples for me.

I'll tell you now, though, that you should be careful about waiting on the Slumberhouses. Once they're gone, there's no telling when they'll be back in stock for Scent Split to use for decants. The last time the Slumberhouse store opened, it was only open for 24 hours before he had to shut it down again due to the massive amounts of orders that he received. That was back at the end of June, and it hadn't been open for *at least* three or four months prior to that. There's no telling when the store will be open again or when the two other retailers in the States will get any more. I wouldn't be surprised if the Slumberhouse store isn't open again until October or November--and even then, it will probably close after 24 hours and the retailers will quickly sell out of the limited stock that they receive.


----------



## chowlover2

I also got an email from Krigler last week. Sample sizes are expensive. They would be worth it if you visit the store and are unsure about how a fragrance wears. Like if you love 2 it would be worth trying out a sample just to make up your mind. The good thing is that once they have your email you generally get discounts in the future.

I broke out Tom Ford Neroli Portofino today. I love this scent.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Good luck! I have been trying to slow down, but the Le Labo City Exclusive event is taking place right now, and Louis Vuitton's new one for men is excellent. I thought I had figured out what I was going to be going with...until my LV SA texted me to tell me she had some samples for me.
> 
> I'll tell you now, though, that you should be careful about waiting on the Slumberhouses. Once they're gone, there's no telling when they'll be back in stock for Scent Split to use for decants. The last time the Slumberhouse store opened, it was only open for 24 hours before he had to shut it down again due to the massive amounts of orders that he received. That was back at the end of June, and it hadn't been open for *at least* three or four months prior to that. There's no telling when the store will be open again or when the two other retailers in the States will get any more. I wouldn't be surprised if the Slumberhouse store isn't open again until October or November--and even then, it will probably close after 24 hours and the retailers will quickly sell out of the limited stock that they receive.



Thanks for letting me know about the Slumberhouses.  I don't follow the house closely and I hadn't realized that there is a very limited window of availability.  I will have to read some of the reviews and figure out which ones I want to sample. 

The Le Labo City Exclusive event sounds interesting.  I am assuming the new Louis Vuitton is Meteore, which you were wearing recently?  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> The Le Labo City Exclusive event sounds interesting.  I am assuming the new Louis Vuitton is Meteore, which you were wearing recently?  Good luck with your decision!


Meteore, yes. It is an excellent, though conventional, male fragrance. So beautifully done, like the rest of theirs. And thanks. I think I'm going to end up going with both of them. But after that, no more full bottles (until at least the holidays)!

Yes, since Slumberhouse is a very small operation, it has a hard time keeping up with demand. I learned the hard way that if you don't get them when you see them, you might have to wait a very long time before what you want is available again--if ever at all.

Today is Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde because I was dying for some LV oud.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Currently I am on a fragrance no-buy for at least a couple of months and that includes samples


Well, that no-buy didn't last very long.

The Dior website have a few of their Maison Christian Dior fragrances in the 1.35 oz size.  I picked up Feve Delicieuse and Ambre Nuit.  I managed to restrain myself from getting Oud Ispahan.  They did not have Bois d'Argent in 1.35 oz, but I am going to keep an eye on it since I particularly want that one in the smaller size. 

And now, I am going back on my no-buy.

Scent of the day:  Feve Delicieuse, from my sample.


----------



## chowlover2

An oldie but a goodie I love in hot weather-White Linen.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Well, that no-buy didn't last very long.
> 
> The Dior website have a few of their Maison Christian Dior fragrances in the 1.35 oz size.  I picked up Feve Delicieuse and Ambre Nuit.  I managed to restrain myself from getting Oud Ispahan.  They did not have Bois d'Argent in 1.35 oz, but I am going to keep an eye on it since I particularly want that one in the smaller size.
> 
> And now, I am going back on my no-buy.
> 
> Scent of the day:  Feve Delicieuse, from my sample.


Oh, are they finally in stock in that size? They've been listed on the website for a while, but they haven't been in stock. Uh oh...

Well, Oud Ispahan is still not in stock in the 40ml bottle. Probably a good thing for me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Oh, are they finally in stock in that size? They've been listed on the website for a while, but they haven't been in stock. Uh oh...
> 
> Well, Oud Ispahan is still not in stock in the 40ml bottle. Probably a good thing for me.


Yes, I was just browsing the website when I saw that they were available.  I'm so glad I got Feve Delicieuse and Ambre Nuit.   I'm still a bit tempted by Oud Ispahan, but yeah, it's probably a good thing it's out of stock!  I will be checking frequently to see if they add Bois d'Argent.


----------



## Christofle

Carnal flower by Frédéric Malle


----------



## BevS813

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## ultravisitor

Today is Bortnikoff Triad.


----------



## papertiger

I'm wearing Bond No9 Greenwich Village EDP which was a gift. A very expensive gift.

I put it on this morning around 7am and I can still smell it so strongly. It doesn't seem to have a process just BLAST. Do I even like it?

I've had a shower, cleaned my face.

I feel like I'll have to wash my hair in the morning if it's still there - what's else can it be sticking to?


----------



## carterazo

Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## ultravisitor

Tonight is Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu.

This one is sexy af.


----------



## chowlover2

Annick Goutal's Eau de Hadrian


----------



## 880

@chowlover2, I love Eau de Hadrian and wore either EdH or Eau de Sud for many years. Sadly my skin chemistry has changed and some citrus becomes candied on my skin now , but I hope you are enjoying your edH! 
today, Im wearing, courtesy of a hotel sample, since I am trying to use the perfume I have and not buy more (yet) Roja Bergamot body Milk. Smells expensive, somewhat citrus related, and refreshing and makes me feel pampered   Off to google the notes of Triad, Nuit de feu and Oud ispahan, the latter of which makes me hungry bc I think of Pierre Hermes Rose Ispahan macaroon and gateau Breton.


----------



## Christofle

My old favourite:
Hermessence Ambre Narguille

Very cozy fragrance for a cold day like today


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @chowlover2, I love Eau de Hadrian and wore either EdH or Eau de Sud for many years. Sadly my skin chemistry has changed and some citrus becomes candied on my skin now , but I hope you are enjoying your edH!
> today, Im wearing, courtesy of a hotel sample, since I am trying to use the perfume I have and not buy more (yet) Roja Bergamot body Milk. Smells expensive, somewhat citrus related, and refreshing and makes me feel pampered   Off to google the notes of Triad, Nuit de feu and Oud ispahan, the latter of which makes me hungry bc I think of Pierre Hermes Rose Ispahan macaroon and gateau Breton.
> 
> View attachment 4830492



That sounds lovely.


----------



## papertiger

I've returned to Rive Gauche.

Blame it on browsing through everything SLP and YSL today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev.. a new, fresh bottle


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 22:  This is sometimes compared to No. 5 because of the aldehydes, but I love this one much more than No. 5 -- it has a wonderful incense note in it.


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale

It's hot af out, and this is perfect for the heat.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## chowlover2

Robert Piquet Fracas


----------



## perlefine

Jo Malone Lime Basil and Manderin


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme LaVie Intensement


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Feve Delicieuse because it's somewhat cool tonight and my shirt is Dior and I wanted to match.


----------



## chowlover2

Heart by Garden Botanika


----------



## fendifemale

Chloe- Nomade + TF- Violet Blonde


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Wearing my sample of Etro Heliotrope today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah

I was in the mood for a spicy Oriental, and this is just so good.


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Mitzah
> 
> I was in the mood for a spicy Oriental, and this is just so good.


It is good, I want a bottle!


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> It is good, I want a bottle!


Yes, these older Diors from their exclusive line are really quite something. They remain quite smooth all the way through the drydown, which lasts for hours. They don't devolve into a synthetic mess, which many perfumes at much higher price points cannot claim to do.


----------



## chowlover2

It's amazing how the scents tom the 70's last. Several years ago I came across 2 bottles of Pauline Trigere from the 70's. I was working in a dept store at the time and loved stopping at the perfume counter. One of the saleswoman wore it so I was well acquainted with it. The bottles still smelled great, and not needing 2 I sold one on Ebay. It turns out the buyer had worked for Pauline Trigere during her heady.She sent me several pics of her with Pauline. It was my most positive Ebay sale ever.

Today a real oldie, Vent Vert by Balmain.The original, not the awful copy they made later.

Two more shops to get great HTF samples. Lucky Scent is pretty well known, and Aedes de Venustas. Sadly they no longer carry Perfumes de Nicolai, but lots of HTF. I have gotten several Santa Maria Novello there.


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Fleur de Chine


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> Two more shops to get great HTF samples. Lucky Scent is pretty well known, and Aedes de Venustas. Sadly they no longer carry Perfumes de Nicolai, but lots of HTF. I have gotten several Santa Maria Novello there.


I love the selection at Lucky Scent, but I hate their samples. They're so tiny and they're dabber samples, which are not as good for sampling. I've visited their New York store, and while I loved it, it was incredibly overwhelming because of the selection and how it was organized.

I've only ever visited the Aedes store, and unfortunately, they don't see any samples at the store. I love their house like, though: Aedes de Venustas. They have some really very good ones as part of their line.


----------



## ultravisitor

Acqua di Parma Bergamotto di Calabria

This is a nice fragrance for just the afternoon--since it won't last long, which is why I hardly ever wear it.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco


----------



## carterazo

Boucheron EDP


----------



## chowlover2

Miller Harris Citron Citron


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## 880

chowlover2 said:


> Vent Vert by Balmain.The original, n


I love original vent vert 

in homage to your post, will do the same! I have the square half ounce bottle, offset label, upper left. Love your anecdote re Trigere.


----------



## louislove29

I am wearing Coco Mademoiselle Intense, but my real favorite is Nolita from Bond No. 9


----------



## Miner's wife

Carolina Herrera Good Girl Legere


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## Ehmzee

Tom Ford Oud Wood ♥️


----------



## chowlover2

Bigarade Concentree


880 said:


> I love original vent vert
> 
> in homage to your post, will do the same! I have the square half ounce bottle, offset label, upper left. Love your anecdote re Trigere.
> View attachment 4835215


It's a great scent for summer, so green and bright.


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Touch


----------



## Christofle

Pamplelune - Guerlain

I don’t have very many citrus scents and this grapefruit is interesting.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Lieber Gustav 14


----------



## chowlover2

Christofle said:


> Pamplelune - Guerlain
> 
> I don’t have very many citrus scents and this grapefruit is interesting.


As I get older I really love Guerlain. I don't mean as an old lady fragrance, but I love all the different layers in a fragrance that I never noticed when I was younger. They are just exquisitely made.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## chowlover2

Another oldie. Ivoire by Balmain.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Bois des Iles:  Beautiful creamy sandalwood and ylang ylang.  If I were to add another Chanel to my collection, it would most likely be this one.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Jo Malone


----------



## Christofle

Narcissi Rodriguez Musk for Him (limited edition).

Absolutely love the iris in this one.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## chowlover2

Light Blue by Dolce & Gabana


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## HandbagDiva354

VCA Orchidee Vanille


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Saltwater Breeze


----------



## Christofle

(Dior)  Oud ispahan today!
 A lovely oriental fragrance.


----------



## 880

Janye ormonde ta’if (a sample)


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Janye ormonde ta’if (a sample)



I had never heard of the brand so I tried googling it and the search engine was redirecting me to Kanye West perfume.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I started off with a sample this morning:  Les Parfums de Rosine Rose Praline.  It opened very sweet, but got less sweet as it developed, and I got a blend of rose, tea, and some very delicate hint of spice.  Overall, very well made and good quality.  I will look into sampling the rest of the line at some point.  I transitioned to Portrait of a Lady for the evening.
@880, let us know your thoughts about the Ormonde Jayne.  @Christofle, I believe Luckyscent carries this line (Ormonde Jayne).


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I love the selection at Lucky Scent, but I hate their samples. They're so tiny and they're dabber samples, which are not as good for sampling.


I agree about the tiny dabber samples.  I wonder why they don't offer larger spray samples.  However, I have noticed that some of my decanted spray samples evaporate quite fast compared to the non-spray versions.  Sometimes, I like to hang on to a sample and try it out in a different season but have been disappointed to find them evaporating when I get back to them in a few months.  However, I've noticed that this has happened to me only with decanted spray samples, not so much with manufacturer's carded spray samples.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> As I get older I really love Guerlain. I don't mean as an old lady fragrance, but I love all the different layers in a fragrance that I never noticed when I was younger. They are just exquisitely made.


I have always loved Guerlain, especially the classics!  Such legendary perfumes and such variety and quality!  And after the restrictions on oakmoss and other ingredients, they are one of the few houses that still make the effort to keep their classics as close to the original as possible.  

I also have and enjoy a fair amount of their newer releases as well, but their classics are just wonderful.


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel No 5


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Portrait of a Lady for the evening.
> @880, let us know your thoughts about the Ormonde Jayne.


my sample of Ta’If is older, but my experience today was super well blended, Green opening, almost unisex, slightly creamy, slightly powdery dry rose With a touch of gourmand sweetness from dates at the end. beautiful, classic and easily unisex. As compared to POAL, which I love, (I love all of Dominique Ropion) Taif is far less incense patchouli amber bright. It’s also totally unlike the gorgeous white burgundy rose (that’s how I think of the high notes) in Une Rose. And so perhaps closer to the old blended Voleur de roses (Love the first release Almiranse) or the bargain perles du Lalique.
im trying to recall middle eastern roses and thinking that I prefer one of the Amouage men Official sampler Vials from a while back, but that one was darker, richer and more feminine. . . The pink peppercorns note in Taif is not as predominant as (not sure of the spelling a sniff of Neela Vermeer rose long ago. Taif is not as sweet or gourmand as any of Andy Tauers roses or one of the creed roses (maybe the creed was called Bulgarian rose. Memory of scents is not quite what it used t be. . .
but it was surprisingly tenacious and a little goes a long way.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have always loved Guerlain, especially the classics!  Such legendary perfumes and such variety and quality!  And after the restrictions on oakmoss and other ingredients, they are one of the few houses that still make the effort to keep their classics as close to the original as possible.
> 
> I also have and enjoy a fair amount of their newer releases as well, but their classics are just wonderful.


Guerlain was one of the first houses to create a synthetic oak moss, but I still prefer collecting vintage Dead stock extrait even with the risks of oxidization etc. 

This isn’t the greatest comment on it, but it’s the first one I saw right now 








						Oakmoss - The Perfume Society
					

Oakmoss is among perfumers’ most beloved ingredients:  an essential element of fragrances within the chypre family (which you can read more about here), in partnership with bergamot:  it ‘anchors’ volatile notes.  Its more romantic French name is ‘mousse de chêne, but this tight-curled plant –...




					perfumesociety.org


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Guerlain was one of the first houses to create a synthetic oak moss, but I still prefer collecting vintage Dead stock extrait even with the risks of oxidization etc.
> 
> This isn’t the greatest comment on it, but it’s the first one I saw right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakmoss - The Perfume Society
> 
> 
> Oakmoss is among perfumers’ most beloved ingredients:  an essential element of fragrances within the chypre family (which you can read more about here), in partnership with bergamot:  it ‘anchors’ volatile notes.  Its more romantic French name is ‘mousse de chêne, but this tight-curled plant –...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfumesociety.org


Thank you for linking that article!  Yes, it's preferable to get vintage extrait when possible, but sadly, the supply of vintages is only going to get more limited as time goes by.

Ormonde Jayne Ta'if sounds beautiful -- loved your description. I have been wanting to try the perfumes from this house for a while now. Too many interesting perfumes out there....   I wish I had gotten a bottle of Voleur de Roses while it was still available easily.  It has been so long since I tried it that I have almost forgotten how it smells.  I do have Creed's Fleurs de Bulgarie but never wear it for some reason.  Hmmm... I might try and wear it today.


----------



## Sferics

Lira by Xerjoff


----------



## Christofle

Paprika brasil by hermessence
Very unique spicy fragrance


----------



## papertiger

ultravisitor said:


> Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade



Describe the scent please


----------



## papertiger

Today I'm wearing Ruth Mastenbroek's Oxford


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Gardenia EDP


----------



## ultravisitor

papertiger said:


> Describe the scent please


Very dark, rich, and masculine. Resinous raspberry and oud with a touch of rose and spice.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have always loved Guerlain, especially the classics!  Such legendary perfumes and such variety and quality!  And after the restrictions on oakmoss and other ingredients, they are one of the few houses that still make the effort to keep their classics as close to the original as possible.


I actually think Chanel does a really good job of maintaining their classics. At least, they do a decent job with their men's classics.


----------



## papertiger

ultravisitor said:


> Very dark, rich, and masculine. Resinous raspberry and oud with a touch of rose and spice.



OMG, I was hoping for that.

Thank you


----------



## ultravisitor

Today is fun. One Dior Parisian exclusive with another Parisian exclusive layered on top: Vetiver + Cologne Royale.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I actually think Chanel does a really good job of maintaining their classics. At least, they do a decent job with their men's classics.



I think they've done a pretty good job with quite a few in the women's line -- especially Chanel No. 22, with its aldehydic opening and that wonderful incense note.  I have also heard that No. 5 EDT bears quite a bit of resemblance to the older versions including the parfum.    Current No. 5 EDP is different from the originals, but I happen to like it quite a bit, and also enjoy its flanker Eau Premiere.  Cristalle and Gardenia are ones I only know and enjoy in the current versions.

However, current No. 19 EDT does fall a bit flat when compared to the older version.  No. 19 is one of my absolute favorites and I still love it despite the changes but the older one is quite magical.  Also, I have heard that Coco has changed somewhat but I have only tried current Coco EDP.

Honestly, it must be quite difficult for perfumers to fill the gaps when key ingredients like oakmoss are restricted.  I am guessing that finding the right substitutes is probably costly and time consuming, with no guaranteed results.  

Good to know that Chanel has done a good job with the men's classics.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Mousson


----------



## nfornat

Marc Jacobs Decadence. : )


----------



## tatertot

r'ddle original


----------



## carterazo

Mon Guerlain


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> I actually think Chanel does a really good job of maintaining their classics. At least, they do a decent job with their men's classics.


They do a good job with their women's fragrances as well. Growing up my Mom wore Chanel No5. My Uncle had brought back a 1oz bottle of the perfume from France for her after the war. Of course she used that up but saved the bottle and got another and I have a bottle she bought me. I love the way it smelled on both of us. and there is a good 40 some yrs between bottles. It's funny, I was missing her the other day and wore it in her memory. Anyway her other signature scent was Halston. OMG! It smelled so good on her. I tried it and it smelled like a funky armpit on me. I still have a 1oz bottle of Coco I wore in the 90's and it still smells wonderful. The French just really have a way with perfume. Only exception is when they reformulate the fragrance for today. Opium and L'Interdit are 2 of those which smell radically different.


----------



## chowlover2

Creed Virgin Island Water. No staying power though.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Brightcastle

Gucci Guilty. Perfect for summer weather!


----------



## 880

Vintage Chanel cristalle EdT


----------



## chowlover2

Pleasures by Estee Lauder


----------



## Miner's wife

Signorina Eau de Toilette by Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Venise


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Beige EDP


----------



## Maxt

Cartier La Panthere eau de parfum.


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes Hiris.


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Shower Fresh


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Brightcastle

YSL cinema


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Deauville


----------



## pmburk

Chloe eau de parfum


----------



## chowlover2

L'Occitane Lemon Verbena


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## carterazo

Davidoff Cool Water women


----------



## ElenaAlex

Nasomatto Narcotic V


----------



## 880

carterazo said:


> Davidoff Cool Water women


I wore Davidoff Cool Water men for years in maybe the 1990s? Not sure! So excited to see this! Off to google it’s profile! Would love to hear a description and/or your experience!


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Riviera


----------



## Love Of My Life

SN Melograno


----------



## jess236

Florentine Iris by Ermenegildo Zegna


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou Joy.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Dior J'adore


----------



## 880

Vintage christian Dior Dune


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb Extreme


----------



## chowlover2

Miller Harris Fleur Oriental


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence
Today: YSL Rive Gauche


----------



## ElenaAlex

Thierry Mugler Aura Sensuelle


----------



## fendifemale

880 said:


> Vintage christian Dior Dune


I LOVE Dune!♡


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Deauville


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## bagshopr

Aroma M Geisha Nobara-Cha


----------



## chowlover2

A mix of Coco and Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot


----------



## 880

Creed Jasmal


----------



## chowlover2

Ombre Rose by Jean Charles Brosseau


----------



## fendifemale

Sarah Jessica Parker- SJP NYC


----------



## ultravisitor

I spent the last week getting to know Le Labo Poivre 23, which was a very good decision because now I really appreciate all the nuances of that fragrance. It turned out to be a fantastic buy.

Now I have a break, and it's cool and rainy today, and I wanted something snuggly, so...

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## jess236

Florentine Iris by Ermenegildo Zegna 

I'm really liking this perfume a lovely woodsy iris. It's a man's perfume but it's definitely unisex and leaning more towards feminine. Great projection and long lasting.


----------



## chowlover2

Teint de Neige by Lorenzo Villoresi


----------



## ultravisitor

jess236 said:


> Florentine Iris by Ermenegildo Zegna
> 
> I'm really liking this perfume a lovely woodsy iris. It's a man's perfume but it's definitely unisex and leaning more towards feminine. Great projection and long lasting.


That's my favorite of the Zegnas. Are you wearing the eau de toilette or the eau de parfum?


----------



## carterazo

Quelque Fleurs d'houbigant


----------



## ElenaAlex

Today is the day of Nina Ricci Rouge. It is a sample I got a while ago and to be honest, I'm not impressed at all, especially with performance.


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## fendifemale

Elizabeth & James- Nirvana French Grey


----------



## ElenaAlex

Pure Poison by Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## fendifemale

Balenciaga- Paris


----------



## ultravisitor

I'm gonna spend the week getting to know another fragrance of mine a bit better: Slumberhouse Kiste.


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera VIP 212


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Sandi.el

Dior- candy girl


----------



## lucretias

Beach-Bobbi brown end of summer lingering


----------



## chowlover2

V and R Spicebomb


----------



## 880

Vintage Chanel 19 Edt


----------



## watermelon119

GIORGIO ARMANI


----------



## lucretias

Dune Christian Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## chowlover2

The original Chloe by Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Vol de Nuit.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Guerlain Vol de Nuit.


Adore Vol de Nuit!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Adore Vol de Nuit!
> View attachment 4850358


Ooh, that square bottle!  Love your vintage bottles.  Sadly, my vintage EDT is over -- my current EDT refill bottle is about a decade old, but not vintage.  I haven't quite gotten around to seeking out vintage bottles on ebay yet.


----------



## carterazo

Rochas, Madame Rochas


----------



## chowlover2

Sublime by Jean Payou


----------



## jess236

ultravisitor said:


> That's my favorite of the Zegnas. Are you wearing the eau de toilette or the eau de parfum?





It's a sample
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

 I believe it's the original Florentine Iris EDT.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the EDP is |Essenze Florentine Iris.


----------



## jess236

Eau de Soir - Sisley


----------



## 880

jess236 said:


> Eau de Soir - Sisley
> 
> View attachment 4851523
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I would be very  interested in hearing any impressions you have of EdS pls!


----------



## jess236

I bought the soap first and enjoyed it so much that I decided to purchase the perfume. Chypre is my favorite category of perfume and this is a lovely chypre floral - very elegant and mature.

I would say it is slightly unisex because the floral is not very sweet at all. It's more spicy, earthy and creamy. 
I also do like that you won't come across many people wearing this perfume.  I think it's wearable in any season and day or night.

I also purchased Sisley's Soir d'Orient - a spicy oriental. I'm happy with having them both in my collection.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## chowlover2

jess236 said:


> I bought the soap first and enjoyed it so much that I decided to purchase the perfume. Chypre is my favorite category of perfume and this is a lovely chypre floral - very elegant and mature.
> 
> I would say it is slightly unisex because the floral is not very sweet at all. It's more spicy, earthy and creamy.
> I also do like that you won't come across many people wearing this perfume.  I think it's wearable in any season and day or night.
> 
> I also purchased Sisley's Soir d'Orient - a spicy oriental. I'm happy with having them both in my collection.


It's so funny you mention these. I am debating the Soir d'Orient. Can you compare to anything else? Nordstrom only has the lotion, not the soap.


----------



## jess236

chowlover2 said:


> It's so funny you mention these. I am debating the Soir d'Orient. Can you compare to anything else? Nordstrom only has the lotion, not the soap.



It has a similar base to Eau de Soir but smokier with the addition of  rose  – again not sweet but definitely more feminine than Eau de Soir. It's a refined smokey oriental. I love the bottle too. 

I bought both my perfumes from the Sisley website together with the Soir d'Orient and Eau de Soir body creams.  I also bought the Eau de Soir soap from their website. I'm not sure if there is a Soir d'Orient soap.  I could be wrong but I thought they only have Eau de Soir and Eau de Champagne soaps.


----------



## jess236

...


----------



## 880

jess236 said:


> It has a similar base to Eau de Soir but smokier with the addition of  rose  – again not sweet but definitely more feminine than Eau de Soir. It's a refined smokey oriental. I love the bottle too.
> 
> I bought both my perfumes from the Sisley website together with the Soir d'Orient and Eau de Soir body creams.  I also bought the Eau de Soir soap from their website. I'm not sure if they have the Soir d'Orient soap.


Thank you so much @jess236 for all of this information. I appreciate it together with the comparison to Soir d’Orient!


----------



## jess236

880 said:


> Thank you so much @jess236 for all of this information. I appreciate it together with the comparison to Soir d’Orient!


My pleasure. I hope you get a chance to sample them and like them as much as I do.


----------



## ElenaAlex

today will be Guess Seductive Noir. It has a good review at https://www.fragrantica.com/ and people say it is very similar to Mon Guerlain for the fraction of the price but... for me they are not even close, they are completely different - the performance and the richness of the scent of Guess Seductive Noir is also fraction of Mon Guerlain.


----------



## BevS813

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## taniherd

YSL Manifesto


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## wee drop o bush

*Fracas*, I gave into my curiosity and ordered it in 7.5ml Parfum, it just arrived this morning.
I am newly obsessed with Tuberose fragrances, so of course I had to have the originator of them all. I’m not sure yet if it’s a love or a strong like, I suspect that I am not quite in the perfect mood for wearing such a spectacular fragrance; although I know that *Fracas *will be _the _special occasion fragrance for me when eventually special occasions are possible again♥️


----------



## jess236

Today's choice the lovely Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## 19flowers

Byredo Lil Fleur


----------



## pquiles

Maison de Darius: Small Independent Niche brand from the DMV area.  I am doing a wear test and have two fragrances on. 
Piacere: Left Arm
Onore - Right Arm


----------



## ElenaAlex

Lattafa  ANA ABIYEDH
I got it for $15 and it does worth the money for sure. The performance is absolutely amazing for such cheap fragrance - it lasts more than 24h on clothes. It smells nice - musky and powdery, but quite a shallow smell, doesn't evolve much at all and nothing to impress with. But still an excellent choice - I wear it at home or when I workout.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco


----------



## ultravisitor

jess236 said:


> It's a sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I believe it's the original Florentine Iris EDT.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the EDP is |Essenze Florentine Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851520


They are both part of the Essenze line. The entire Essenze line used to be EdTs, but then they reformulated them into EdPs. I only know the EdT, which I thought was lovely but a bit too short lived, and I have Dior Homme Original, which is a somewhat close iris fragrance.


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## chowlover2

jess236 said:


> It has a similar base to Eau de Soir but smokier with the addition of  rose  – again not sweet but definitely more feminine than Eau de Soir. It's a refined smokey oriental. I love the bottle too.
> 
> I bought both my perfumes from the Sisley website together with the Soir d'Orient and Eau de Soir body creams.  I also bought the Eau de Soir soap from their website. I'm not sure if there is a Soir d'Orient soap.  I could be wrong but I thought they only have Eau de Soir and Eau de Champagne soaps.


Thanks so much! I will check out the website. I try to buy as much at Nordstrom for the notes.

Wore Womenswear by Alexander Julian today.


----------



## Brightcastle

Jimmy Choo


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Bois d'Argent


----------



## octopus17

Neom Grapefruit, Lemon and Rosemary Natural Wellbeing Fragrance - fresh and uplifting for these trying times


----------



## jess236

Guerlain  L'Heure Bleu


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## chowlover2

Donna Karan-Cashmere Mist


----------



## ElenaAlex

Today again  Lattafa ANA ABIYEDH


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## fendifemale

Feragammo- Signorina Misterioso


----------



## BevS813

Chanel Chance


----------



## taniherd

Cartier Panthère


----------



## Rose_girl

Dior - Escale a Pondichery


----------



## chowlover2

Gucci Envy


----------



## wee drop o bush

Frederic Malle_ Portrait of a Lady _


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage again today.



ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## 880

FM Fleur de Cassie, one of the older editions


----------



## taniherd

Tiffany & Co. Intense


----------



## chowlover2

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## carterazo

Shalimar - doesn't last very long on me.


----------



## Tasha1

wee drop o bush said:


> Frederic Malle_ Portrait of a Lady_



adore!!!!!

Baruti Dama Koupa


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain- Allegoria Herba Fresca


----------



## 880

Amouage Lyric man (from one of the older His/her discovery sets and prefer the men’s set to the women’s set Lol)

@Tasha1, off to google baruti dama Koupa
edit: notes sounded amazing so just ordered a discovery set which also includes perverso mentioned by @ultravisitor. Am so excited! Thank you for the idea


----------



## LaurenLahore

Gucci Flora

I'm honestly not too fond of it...


----------



## ultravisitor

Tasha1 said:


> Baruti Dama Koupa


That's an interesting one, but I haven't worn it much. I wish it were more widely available here in the States. I also like Perverso. Those are the only ones from the house that I know, though.


----------



## 880

LaurenLahore said:


> Gucci Flora
> 
> I'm honestly not too fond of it...


I think I’ve tried it in the past and my recollection of it was very green, but the notes read peony and sandalwood which sounded beautiful. What is your impression of it now?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## chowlover2

An oldie, Caleche by Hermes


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## ElenaAlex

Baccarat Rouge 540 - not yet the right time but I wanted to try it.


----------



## 880

L’artesan Voleur des roses (older version)


----------



## Izzy48

Chanel No.19


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Mon Guerlain


----------



## chowlover2

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Caron - Yuzu

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## taniherd

JHAG NAP Superdose


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lancome Tresor L' Absolu today.


----------



## chowlover2

New Jo Malone sample-Poppy and Barley. Meh.


----------



## coniglietta

Philosophy amazing grace ballet rose


----------



## 19flowers

Vuitton California Dream


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## Izzy48

Today, Chanel Beige


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Iris Poudre:  I have been trying my sample again lately, and am really enjoying this fragrance today -- it has definitely grown on me.


----------



## TiTi78

I sampled Gentle Fluidity Gold MFR....I am in love. I will be buying it very soon. I had ordered 4 samples from MFR (this being one of them, but was in Saks today and tried it on). Almost 8 hours later and it's still going.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## goldenblonde

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## taniherd

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Journey Man


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Star Magnolia


----------



## 880

Inspired by @Purses & Perfumes, iris poudre. Not too powdery on my skin chemistry; just enough to meld everything softly together


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Inspired by @Purses & Perfumes, iris poudre. Not too powdery on my skin chemistry; just enough to meld everything softly together


Yes, quite a lovely scent, and not too powdery on my skin either.   I like powdery scents though, and went through a powdery phase, when I added quite a few to my collection like Jovoy Poudre and Montale Powder Flowers.

Scent of the day:  Cartier Must de Cartier.


----------



## jess236

Narcisso Rodriguez - Poudree


----------



## ultravisitor

Note di Profumum Meraviglia


----------



## fendifemale

Abercrombie- Ezra
Had to blow the dust off of this one.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Michelle parfum.


----------



## lucretias

Taylor of London—Delicate Freesia


----------



## lucretias

I love you molnyeux


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## chowlover2

TF Neroli Portofino


----------



## coniglietta

Chloe Roses de Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## carterazo

Houbigant Quelques Fleurs


----------



## 880

Amouage Gold Woman From an older discovery coffret. I’m not really an aldehydic floral powdery personbut I’m trying to expand my horizons and use some perfume up at the same time.


----------



## chowlover2

Sarah Horowitz Jitterbug


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque l'ombre dans l'eau


----------



## perlefine

Zadig & Voltaire Just Rock


----------



## Lovelee8

Vahina by Sylvaine Delacourte


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Coco


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanel Coco EdT

I don't care that this is marketed towards women. The drydown is fantastic.


----------



## chowlover2

It is a fabulous fragrance. I have several geared towards men fragrances. My sentiments are if you like it wear it! Everyones body makes scent their own anyway. It's funny because I was wearing a sample of Bleu I received with a Chanel purchase. Didn't do anything for me, but I try mens fragrances all the time.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Estee Lauder Youth Dew bath oil:  I have never tried Youth Dew by Estee Lauder before, but have been curious about the bath oil version (which can be worn like parfum) for quite a while.  Anyway, I had a gift card to a store that is going out of business, and while I could have used the card on something practical (but a bit boring) like a toaster or something, I decided instead to check out their fragrances and came upon Youth Dew bath oil and so of course, I had to get it.   I just dabbed on a drop or two, and goodness, this is wonderful -- a warm, spicy fragrance that I am sure I will be wearing quite a bit in the upcoming months.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## 880

smith49 said:


> I've received so many compliments while wearing it.


That’s always the best feeling! 
@ultravisitor,  marketing aside, most fragrance I love could be unisex.
ITA with @chowlover2 re men’s fragrances!
@Purses & Perfumes, I didn’t know they still made Youth Dew. I think it started as a bath oil bc (I’m probably getting the story all wrong) Women at the time werent spending a lot on fragrance, but rather on practical stuff. . . (I went through a period of trying vintage american fragrances youth dew, Aliage, azuree (the female aramis lol) when DH commented I smelt like his mom did in the 1970s. . . So that ended that Lol.


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme LaVie Intensement


----------



## Swanky

RenStuart said:


> Dior-Sauvage


My DH wears that! It’s so good, my friends literally sniff him!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@880, they are still definitely making Youth Dew bath oil.  I never tried the older Estee Lauder fragrances until a few years ago, when I read that the company was changing all the unique bottle shapes and going with one standard bottle shape for all their classic scents.  At that point, I sampled a few of those scents, and got Spellbound and Tuscany per Donna in the older style bottles.  I think they still make Aliage and Azuree but now they are in the newer bottles.  I must sniff them when I am in the mall the next time (not sure when that will happen though, since I have not been near the mall in a while).


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @880, they are still definitely making Youth Dew bath oil.  I never tried the older Estee Lauder fragrances until a few years ago, when I read that the company was changing all the unique bottle shapes and going with one standard bottle shape for all their classic scents.  At that point, I sampled a few of those scents, and got Spellbound and Tuscany per Donna in the older style bottles.  I think they still make Aliage and Azuree but now they are in the newer bottles.  I must sniff them when I am in the mall the next time (not sure when that will happen though, since I have not been near the mall in a while).


Thank you so much for this information! hope Covid is stable where you are, and you can get out soon! Hugs


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès rhubarbe écarlate


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Thanks, @880!  I have also been avoiding the mall because it's less temptation, and I really don't need anything at the moment.


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Estee Lauder Youth Dew bath oil:  I have never tried Youth Dew by Estee Lauder before, but have been curious about the bath oil version (which can be worn like parfum) for quite a while.  Anyway, I had a gift card to a store that is going out of business, and while I could have used the card on something practical (but a bit boring) like a toaster or something, I decided instead to check out their fragrances and came upon Youth Dew bath oil and so of course, I had to get it.   I just dabbed on a drop or two, and goodness, this is wonderful -- a warm, spicy fragrance that I am sure I will be wearing quite a bit in the upcoming months.


It's a great fragrance for the winter. Kind of like White Linen is a summer fragrance for me. I prefer Cinnabar as I love Driental fragrances. I just wore Amazing Grace today. For me it's like wearing an old comfortable pair of jeans.

Am I the only person who wears mens fragrances?


----------



## carterazo

MJ Daisy


----------



## 880

chowlover2 said:


> Am I the only person who wears mens fragrances?


you have a lot of company on this thread ! IV never tried Cinnabar, but have some old spellbound. 

 I’m wearing vintage dead stock Chanel egoiste homme which, if released today, would definitely be considered unisex IMO.


----------



## fendifemale

For the week- Chloe Nomade
Today- BBW Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> It's a great fragrance for the winter. Kind of like White Linen is a summer fragrance for me. I prefer Cinnabar as I love Driental fragrances. I just wore Amazing Grace today. For me it's like wearing an old comfortable pair of jeans.
> 
> Am I the only person who wears mens fragrances?


Cinnabar is a beautiful oriental fragrance, warm and spicy, kind of in the same family as Opium.  I've never tried Youth Dew perfume -- only the bath oil.  I will be wearing it a lot this winter.  I also love Estee Lauder's Private Collection -- wonderful green, slightly soapy scent with narcissus.  I would love to add a bottle of White Linen to my collection too, but I already have a few aldehyde fragrances and need to use them first.

I have a couple of men's fragrances in my collection -- Jean Paul Gaultier Fleur du Male (orange blossom) and Penhaligon's Endymion.  I really haven't explored too many fragrances specifically marketed towards men, but that's only because I haven't yet gotten around to it since there are still so many women's or unisex fragrances that I haven't tried yet.  Usually, I tend to explore new scents either by house, or by a specific note that sparks my interest.  Quite a few of the scents in my collection are unisex.  Where Chanel is concerned, I think Coco is unisex, so also, No. 19, Cristalle and a few others.  Where perfumes are concerned, my general rule is that I will wear it if it smells good to my nose.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Amouage Gold Woman From an older discovery coffret. I’m not really an aldehydic floral powdery personbut I’m trying to expand my horizons and use some perfume up at the same time.


Amouage Gold is beautiful but it is pretty potent.  I usually use just a teeny bit when I wear this one.  I love floral aldehyde perfumes but I also have to be in the mood to wear them -- I've noticed I tend to wear them a little bit more in the summer.  Have you tried Nocturnes by Caron?  I find it to be a lovely aldehyde perfume that is very easy to wear.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Usually, I tend to explore new scents either by house, or by a specific note that sparks my interest.


ITA with this! I have to dig up my sample of private collection. Something I read about it once also made reference to Caron extrait Alpona which I love. . . Maybe a fragrance review


----------



## 880

ultravisitor said:


> Frederic Malle Music for a While


@ultravisitor, do you like it? Is it very fruity? I think CB did all the Calvin Klein eternity fragrances


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Amouage Gold is beautiful but it is pretty potent.  I usually use just a teeny bit when I wear this one.  I love floral aldehyde perfumes but I also have to be in the mood to wear them -- I've noticed I tend to wear them a little bit more in the summer.  Have you tried Nocturnes by Caron?  I find it to be a lovely aldehyde perfume that is very easy to wear.


I think I have a sample of Nocturnes on the Caron shelf, will take a sniff! Thanks!


----------



## ultravisitor

880 said:


> @ultravisitor, do you like it? Is it very fruity? I think CB did all the Calvin Klein eternity fragrances


I love it, but it's pretty divisive. Lots of pineapple, patchouli, and lavender.


----------



## chowlover2

Cashmere Mist, another easy fragrance to wear. I've worn it for years and just love it.


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

Great for chilly weather.


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse
> 
> Great for chilly weather.


You have all or many of the CD fragrances, have you smelled the Fig Mediterranean? I love fig, am curious about CD’s take on it.


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> You have all or many of the CD fragrances, have you smelled the Fig Mediterranean? I love fig, am curious about CD’s take on it.


Figue Mediterranee is a candle. Do you mean Balade Sauvage, which is the fig perfume from the MCD line?

I do have Balade Sauvage. It's wonderful, especially in the heat. Way better than Dune.


----------



## fendifemale

VS- First Love


----------



## fendifemale

ultravisitor said:


> Figue Mediterranee is a candle. Do you mean Balade Sauvage, which is the fig perfume from the MCD line?
> 
> I do have Balade Sauvage. It's wonderful, especially in the heat. Way better than Dune.


 Better than Dune?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la monsoon


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Figue Mediterranee is a candle. Do you mean Balade Sauvage, which is the fig perfume from the MCD line?
> 
> I do have Balade Sauvage. It's wonderful, especially in the heat. Way better than Dune.


Oh, you are right. I got a email promoting Rouge Trafalgar and I was looking at the other scents. Maybe they will make a fig fragrance in the future. Thanks so much.

I will have to check out Balade Sauvage, I love Dune.


----------



## ElenaAlex

Montale - Intense Cafe


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque Eau rose


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Santal Noir


I can't tell you how much I envy your Dior collection. Especially Mitzvah!


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Citron Fig.


----------



## lucretias

Jaipur saphir by Boucheron


----------



## lucretias

carterazo said:


> Houbigant Quelques Fleurs


Oldie but goodie!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Creed Fleurissimo.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## coniglietta

The body shop British Rose


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> I can't tell you how much I envy your Dior collection. Especially Mitzvah!


Thank you! It's silly, but I'm really proud of it. lol

Only someone into perfumes could understand.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Thank you! It's silly, but I'm really proud of it. lol
> 
> Only someone into perfumes could understand.


When or how did you get into fragrance? I have loved it since I was a little girl, about 5 when my Mom wore Chanel #5 for special nights and Jean Nate in the summer. I first started buying in Sr high school. Je Reviews and L'Air du Temps were the first 2 I bought. Then I got a job in a dept store. OMG! My dept was right next to perfumes and I was always trying samples on. I went to Penn State and was probably the only person on campus wearing perfume. I don't feel dressed w/o it. Then when I graduated and was making real money I wouldn't buy just the perfume, it was everything. Shower gel, dusting powder, lotion and perfume. I still buy lotion with a new bottle of scent. It's so nice being with my people!


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Greenwich Village


----------



## Brightcastle

Stella McCartney Sheer


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme


----------



## taniherd

Tory Burch Nuit Azur


----------



## Tasha1

Parfums Houbigant
La Belle Saison


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Queens


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> When or how did you get into fragrance? I have loved it since I was a little girl, about 5 when my Mom wore Chanel #5 for special nights and Jean Nate in the summer. I first started buying in Sr high school. Je Reviews and L'Air du Temps were the first 2 I bought. Then I got a job in a dept store. OMG! My dept was right next to perfumes and I was always trying samples on. I went to Penn State and was probably the only person on campus wearing perfume. I don't feel dressed w/o it. Then when I graduated and was making real money I wouldn't buy just the perfume, it was everything. Shower gel, dusting powder, lotion and perfume. I still buy lotion with a new bottle of scent. It's so nice being with my people!


I've always just liked fragrances. Maybe I got it from my mom, who also collected in the 80s and has a lot of the classics from the period. My dad also loved wearing fragrance. I got my first--Colors de Benetton Man--in the late 80s and have always had just one. I started wearing Creed Himalaya about 15 years ago, and then I got Aventus after that. A few years ago, though, my brother died, and I remember being at work and the only thing that was making me feel better was the whiff of the sample of Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde that I got every now and then. Each time, it only took me away for a split second, but those brief moments got me through the days. I ended up buying a bottle a few days later. Since then, my collection has really taken off.


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> I've always just liked fragrances. Maybe I got it from my mom, who also collected in the 80s and has a lot of the classics from the period. My dad also loved wearing fragrance. I got my first--Colors de Benetton Man--in the late 80s and have always had just one. I started wearing Creed Himalaya about 15 years ago, and then I got Aventus after that. A few years ago, though, my brother died, and I remember being at work and the only thing that was making me feel better was the whiff of the sample of Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde that I got every now and then. Each time, it only took me away for a split second, but those brief moments got me through the days. I ended up buying a bottle a few days later. Since then, my collection has really taken off.


I forgot about Himalaya, love it. Your analysis of Balade Sauvage was spot on. I found a sample online and it


----------



## chowlover2

I dug a real oldie out today, Calvin Klein Obsession. I still love it!


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## lucretias

Ca sent beau -kenzo in honor of him


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Fleur de Baobab


----------



## Lovelee8

M by Mariah Carey


----------



## Phoenix123

Chanel Sycomore.  I had a sensitivity and couldn't wear any perfume for 3 years.  Lately, I've been able to tolerate it and am LOVING being able to wear my fave perfume again!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## 880

ultravisitor said:


> started wearing Creed Himalaya about 15 years ago, and then I got Aventus after that.


Love those! And the story of how you got int fragrance! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Hudson Yards


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19 Poudre.


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera body cream for date night. A little goes a long way. I've had this for cream over 20 years and it still smells as wonderful as when it was new.


----------



## chowlover2

Another oldie, Indiscret by Lucien Lelong, solid perfume. Still spells wonderful from the 50-60's.


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Smoke


----------



## taniherd

Elie Saab Girl of Now


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Madison Ave


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY by Patou


----------



## ultravisitor

Bond No. 9 Chez Bond


----------



## taniherd

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco+ Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Hamptons


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel La Pausa EDP:  Finished my decant sample of this today, and it's a beautiful iris -- earthy and quite deep.  It's somewhat linear, but just lovely overall.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## bagshopr

Guerlein L'Heure Bleue


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco + Coco Noir


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Coco with Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ormaie Yvonne


----------



## 880

Mitsouko vintage extrait


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## fendifemale

In memory of my mom today:
Lolita Lempika (her bottle)


----------



## chowlover2

Got cold here today, breaking out another oldie I love, Fendi Theorema.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today, I chose some of the perfumes that I have not worn for quite a while, and decided to place them on a tray, within easy reach, instead of tucked away in a cupboard.  The plan is to use them a lot this month. 
Today, I am wearing Dolce Vita by Christian Dior.  It's a warm fragrance with a lovely cinnamon note.


----------



## carterazo

fendifemale said:


> In memory of my mom today:
> Lolita Lempika (her bottle)


----------



## carterazo

Carolina 212 VIP


----------



## fendifemale

carterazo said:


>


Thank you so much.


----------



## Tasha1

Isabey Lys Noir

rich, glorious, sophisticated and seductive


----------



## CoCoBelle

LV Atrappe-Reves paired w/ Jo Malone Orange Bitters for added spice


----------



## bagshopr

Tocade by Rochas


----------



## fendifemale

Fan di Fendi


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## 880

Vintage chamade extrait


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Tasha1 said:


> Isabey Lys Noir
> 
> rich, glorious, sophisticated and seductive


I have a purse spray of Fleur Nocturne by Isabey (it's a creamy, peachy floral), and a sample of Lys Noir, and both are rich and creamy scents.  Lys Noir has a lovely sandalwood note in the base.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Vintage chamade extrait


Do you have the heart-shaped bottle?  I love those older, unique perfume bottles!

Today's scent:  Continuing with Dior's Dolce Vita.


----------



## taniherd

Nest White Sandalwood


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Do you have the heart-shaped bottle?  I love those older, unique perfume bottles!
> 
> Today's scent:  Continuing with Dior's Dolce Vita.


Yes, I love the vintage fragrances in the original bottles. chamade is on the left. Though now that I think about it, this iteration might be vintage EdP. . . I went through a phase of buying different permutations of each vintage Guerlain that appealed: edt; exp; and extrait, and trying to remember where/when I last wore the extrait. ..


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Yes, I love the vintage fragrances in the original bottles. chamade is on the left. Though now that I think about it, this iteration might be vintage EdP. . . I went through a phase of buying different permutations of each vintage Guerlain that appealed: edt; exp; and extrait, and trying to remember where/when I last wore the extrait. ..
> View attachment 4877686


Gorgeous!   What are those bottles on the right, behind L'Heure Bleue parfum?  I mean, the tall ones with the round tops?  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Gorgeous!   What are those bottles on the right, behind L'Heure Bleue parfum?  I mean, the tall ones with the round tops?  Thanks so much for sharing!


Nahema. The round top is a dabber. the disc bottles are older versions of edc. The one for shalimar in particular is distinctly different than edp or extrait, almost fizzier. . . With a different note profile. . .


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly d'Hermès
This spicy edp is nice to wear as the weather cools.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Nahema. The round top is a dabber. the disc bottles are older versions of edc. The one for shalimar in particular is distinctly different than edp or extrait, almost fizzier. . . With a different note profile. . .


Thanks!  Your post made me go find my bottle of Nahema and I am going to wear it today.  My refill bottle is not vintage, but it's not the current version either -- somewhere in-between.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thanks!  Your post made me go find my bottle of Nahema and I am going to wear it today.  My refill bottle is not vintage, but it's not the current version either -- somewhere in-between.


Yay! So glad! Nahema is a big perfume on my skin, so I like to dab just a bit.  I read bois et jasmine blog for perfume reviews, particularly Guerlain as she had some insights into the best variations. . . today I’ll wear shalimar vintage EDC.


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## wee drop o bush

_Myrrh and Tonka _Jo Malone 
I love this fragrance so much


----------



## nikkisharif

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme Tresor Nuit


----------



## loves

LUSH Big body spray, since I moved to the tropics I prefer body sprays to heavier perfumes/edp/edts. Will reserve my perfumes when traveling starts again which is not happening just yet.


----------



## coniglietta

Dior J'adore hair mist


----------



## HeartHermes

Zoologist, Dragonfly


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## chowlover2

Dior Mitzah. i can't stop smelling my arm...


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> Dior Mitzah. i can't stop smelling my arm...


It's a very good one and a little too hard to procure. I'm so happy to have a gigantic bottle of it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Yay! So glad! Nahema is a big perfume on my skin, so I like to dab just a bit.  I read bois et jasmine blog for perfume reviews, particularly Guerlain as she had some insights into the best variations. . . today I’ll wear shalimar vintage EDC.


Yes, with Nahema, I just use one or two sprays at the most.  I also like to dab some of my stronger perfumes.

Scent of the day:  Carthusia Fiori di Capri parfum.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

HeartHermes said:


> Zoologist, Dragonfly
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878658


I have been curious about Zoologist for a long time, but have not tried any of their perfumes.  Need to read up a little bit more, and figure out which ones I would like to sample from this house.


----------



## Lovelee8

Fancy by Jessica Simpson


----------



## fendifemale

Van Cleef & Arpels- Une Air de First


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## carterazo

Vintage Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## HeartHermes

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have been curious about Zoologist for a long time, but have not tried any of their perfumes.  Need to read up a little bit more, and figure out which ones I would like to sample from this house.


They have some great sample sets. I purchased their "Sweet and Floral" set and there are several in that set that I really like. I learned about Zoologist from watching Ouch110 reviews on YouTube. He isn't sponsored or paid by them, just loves their perfumes. I found his reviews really helpful. Here's a link to his Zoologist reviews in case it helps: https://www.youtube.com/c/ouch110/search?query=Zoologist


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

HeartHermes said:


> They have some great sample sets. I purchased their "Sweet and Floral" set and there are several in that set that I really like. I learned about Zoologist from watching Ouch110 reviews on YouTube. He isn't sponsored or paid by them, just loves their perfumes. I found his reviews really helpful. Here's a link to his Zoologist reviews in case it helps: https://www.youtube.com/c/ouch110/search?query=Zoologist


Thank you for the information and the link.  I will check it out.  I think he writes reviews on Fragrantica as well.  I have quite a backlog of samples from other houses to check out, but plan to test Zoologist perfumes in the near future.  I like that their samples are 2 ml sprays -- that is a nice size for samples.


----------



## HeartHermes

They are a nice size. I have to wear a perfume several times to really decide, so the bigger samples def help.


----------



## 880

Needed comfortable and easy today, so Frederic Malle dans tes bras


----------



## coniglietta

My Burberry Blush


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> It's a very good one and a little too hard to procure. I'm so happy to have a gigantic bottle of it.


I went to Dior's website in France but it is sold out there too. There was a comment on Fragantica in Dec of 2019 that Dior was going to rerelease it sometime soon. Then of course 2020 happened. Perhaps 2021?


----------



## chowlover2

Karl Lagerfeld's original Chloe.


----------



## Tasha1

Sacrebleu  Nicolai Parfumeur Createur


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> I went to Dior's website in France but it is sold out there too. There was a comment on Fragantica in Dec of 2019 that Dior was going to rerelease it sometime soon. Then of course 2020 happened. Perhaps 2021?


I'm not even sure it's sold online. Even if it was, if you're not actually in France, then you cannot buy it from the French website.

I wouldn't believe any rumors about Dior releasing it wider. People are always saying things like that.

My friend picked up a bottle for me at the Dior perfume boutique in Paris at the end of February 2020. They don't even put it on display. If someone wants it (along with a few of the others), they have to know to ask for it. Otherwise, they will not know some of them even exist. And it's only available in one size: 250ml.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## tatertot

r.ddle for me today


----------



## fendifemale

Still in a VCA roll.
Van Cleef & Arpels- First


----------



## carterazo

fendifemale said:


> Still in a VCA roll.
> Van Cleef & Arpels- First



Love this perfume!  I need to track down a vintage version. The last time I bought a new bottle -about 10 years ago- it wasn't remotely like the one I was gifted in the 90's.


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## fendifemale

carterazo said:


> Love this perfume!  I need to track down a vintage version. The last time I bought a new bottle -about 10 years ago- it wasn't remotely like the one I was gifted in the 90's.


I was able to get a very small coffret bottle of extrait from Facebook Garage Sale. It's potent- all I need is a few dabs. Now Une Air de First is harder to find because it's discontinued.


----------



## 7h5f921

LV Ceur battant


----------



## Lovelee8

Escada Marine Grove


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## chowlover2

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## carterazo

Vintage Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Deauville


----------



## coniglietta

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## ultravisitor

By Kilian Black Phantom


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fracas Parfum by Robert Piguet♥️


----------



## 880

Vintage vent verte.
I was scrolling in the Saks website and I saw this ( advertised as oriental leather) in case anyone is interested (I didn’t buy it, bc my life isn’t all that   but I thought it might appeal to someone else here) 




__





						Shop Tom Ford Fabulous Candle | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Get free shipping and returns on Tom Ford Fabulous Candle at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Tom Ford Candles & Room Scents and other new arrivals.



					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## carterazo

Bath & Body Works Moonlight Path


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford London


----------



## JolieS

Hermessence Paprika Brasil


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## fendifemale

Versace- Bright Crystal


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan.


----------



## carterazo

Vintage Coty L' Aimant Eau de Cologne  It smelled great on me but disappeared from my skin within a couple hours.


----------



## chowlover2

Nude by Bill Blass


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## Hurrem1001

Trussardi - Delicate Rose


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## chowlover2

Chantecaille Abraham Darby-my favorite rose!


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## fendifemale

Balenciaga- Paris


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## chowlover2

Another oldie KL by Lagerfeld. Could be Opiums older sister.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

33 by a niche brand called Ex Idolo 
Its been my signature scent for a few years its named 33 because it contains Oud aged for 33 years.


----------



## 880

chowlover2 said:


> Another oldie KL by Lagerfeld. Could be Opiums older sister.


I love this! and it was reasonably priced a. . . Number of years ago  

today, Andy Tauer’s Phi, Une rose de kandahar


----------



## ultravisitor

880 said:


> today, Andy Tauer’s Phi, Une rose de kandahar


That one is my fave of the ones of his that I've tried.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> today, Andy Tauer’s Phi, Une rose de kandahar


It's a beautiful fragrance.  I also have a sample of L'Air du Desert Marocain, and enjoyed it when I tested it briefly.  I need to give it a full day's wearing soon.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> It's a beautiful fragrance.  I also have a sample of L'Air du Desert Marocain, and enjoyed it when I tested it briefly.  I need to give it a full day's wearing soon.


after trying a bunch of tauer fragrances in the cute metal cases sample packs. I bought a large bottle of PHI! I loved l’air du desert Marocain too! there was also one that made me smell like a Smokey BBQ pit, but I don’t remember which one. . .


----------



## Love Of My Life

FREDERIC mALLE Portrait of a Lady


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebell


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> after trying a bunch of tauer fragrances in the cute metal cases sample packs. I bought a large bottle of PHI! I loved l’air du desert Marocain too! there was also one that made me smell like a Smokey BBQ pit, but I don’t remember which one. . .


I didn't get the metal case sample packs.  I just got a small vial of L'Air du Desert Marocain when I was ordering some other samples from one of the decant places a while ago.  His bottles are beautiful, and Une Rose de Kandahar also comes in a cute 5 ml size which is tempting, but I am still on my no-buy -- at least till the end of November.

Scent of the day:  Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Scent of the day: Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie.


this is one of my favorite desert island perfumes since it’s inception. I love it


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> this is one of my favorite desert island perfumes since it’s inception. I love it


I agree!  A larger bottle of this is on my holiday wish list.    It's hard to describe, but I just love the fragrance!  
L'Eau d'Hiver is the other Malle I plan on adding as well.


----------



## 880

I love that one too! Yay!


----------



## taniherd

Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise


----------



## chowlover2

Wearing BBW Capri probably for the last time this year as it’s a lovely lemon scent.


----------



## coniglietta

Prada Candy


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle The Moon


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebell


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 880

Vintage l’arte di gucci


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Vintage l’arte di gucci


wow 

there was an article online, six dark roses or perfumes for femme fatale.
L'arte di Gucci was one of those perfumes.

Pierre Monte Carlo *Absolue d'Osmanthe*


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Touch


----------



## 880

Not sure i see roses as Femme Fatale fragrances, but thanks  
L’arte is theoretically a dark rose, but i think its pretty lush and universally wearable.  I got my full size EdP and mini (black curvaceous bottles below pic, top left) thought i would stock up NIB after i read about it and realized it was unlikely that Gucci could rerelease it (IFRA Regus and all) on eBay or Etsy some years ago. If you search for it, dont buy EDT as its somewhat thinner and more green and is reviewed less favorably.

In case you are interested, My personal dark rose list might be included but not limited to the following scents: 
1. Caron Or et Noir extrait, discontinued, sold in possibly damaged or frozen stopper bottle on eBay. I have some direct from the boutique, but it’s a tiny amount of vintage. 
2. Frederic Malle, the original, or as close to it as possible, Une Rose. Its so delicious, its like the white burgundy (old school) of rose perfumes.
3. Frederic Malle, Portrait of a Lady
4. The original, or as close as possible, discontinued L’artesan Voleur des Roses (its not like other L’artesans)
5. Amouage Lyric Man (i think Lyric men’s coffret is better than the womens one, for any gender)
6. some other rose with a twist: By Killian made a few (but i thought they were too sweet); Rose Barbare (i think that was a more modern riff by GUerlain); and i want to say Bulgari Black, i think?, was rose with rubbery accords. . .and, i think Serge lutens Fille de Berlin, (sp?) was also a dark rose, but I cannot really recall. . . Actually I think Serge Lutens Fumerie Turque has some rose too. 

if you cannot find l’arte, another one Is the original Narcisco Rodriguez
—————-



Tasha1 said:


> wow
> 
> there was an article online, six dark roses or perfumes for femme fatale.
> L'arte di Gucci was one of those perfumes.
> 
> Pierre Monte Carlo *Absolue d'Osmanthe*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Annick Goutal Heure Exquise.


----------



## chowlover2

Juliette has a Gun Musc Invisible


----------



## chowlover2

Has anyone here tried Scentbird? It's a monthly subscription service for people who like fragrance. $15 for % ( I think ) samples.


----------



## ultravisitor

880 said:


> 2. Frederic Malle, the original, or as close to it as possible, Une Rose. Its so delicious, its like the white burgundy (old school) of rose perfumes.
> 3. Frederic Malle, Portrait of a Lady


If you like these, you really should try to get your hands on Note di Profumum Meraviglia. Note di Profumum is a kind of sub line from Profumum Roma. Meraviglia is really awesome. It's very similar to both of these Frederic Malles, but I think it's better. I've seen people say that it is very similar to the original formulation of Portrait of a Lady. It's kind of a rose that fades into burning incense in the drydown. Much, much better than the Frederic Malles to my nose.


----------



## 880

ultravisitor said:


> If you like these, you really should try to get your hands on Note di Profumum Meraviglia. Note di Profumum is a kind of sub line from Profumum Roma. Meraviglia is really awesome. It's very similar to both of these Frederic Malles, but I think it's better. I've seen people say that it is very similar to the original formulation of Portrait of a Lady. It's kind of a rose that fades into burning incense in the drydown. Much, much better than the Frederic Malles to my nose.


Thank you! I will look for them! most of my Frederic Malles and other fragrances are original formulation simply bc  I bought them years ago and consume perfume very slowly. But, my former FM SAs told me back then that due to IFRA Regs the original formulations simply cannot be made anymore. i Also am unsure that I care to spend the current premiums for the newer FMs As the reviews seem somewhat mixed (I just read reviews for night and day).


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly d'Hermès


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> i think Serge lutens Fille de Berlin, (sp?) was also a dark rose, but I cannot really recall. . . Actually I think Serge Lutens Fumerie Turque has some rose too.
> 
> 
> —————-
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886979


Love seeing pictures of your collection!   I have La Fille de Berlin, and it is a rich, deep, slightly jammy rose scent.  Have you tried Rose de Nuit?  It's one of his bell jar scents, I think.  I believe it's described as a dark rose scent, but I haven't tried it yet.

Today's scent:  Prada Infusion d'Iris eau de toilette.  A slightly powdery, soft, comforting scent.  I really needed it today.  I definitely prefer the EDT version to the more popular Infusion d'Iris EDP.


----------



## 880

Thanks for the recommendations! I think I have a decant sample of FdB somewhere. . .  and possibly RdN now that I am thinking of it. . . Not sure bc I was somewhat irritated with myself for buying a bell jar of musc koublai khan and then being wary of reviews re RdN. The Prada iris sounds perfect!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! I think I have a decant sample of FdB somewhere. . .  and possibly RdN now that I am thinking of it. . . Not sure bc I was somewhat irritated with myself for buying a bell jar of musc koublai khan and then being wary of reviews re RdN. The Prada iris sounds perfect!


I prefer the spray bottles to the bell jars.  I haven't tried Muscs Koublai Khan, but I have a few of his fragrances (Chergui, for example) that I wish I had sampled/tested more thoroughly, instead of purchasing a full bottle.  Definitely a good idea to try out decants or samples of his scents first, given the twists and turns some of these fragrances can take.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> a few of his fragrances (Chergui, for example) that I wish I had sampled/tested more thoroughly, instead of purchasing a full bottle


ITA re chegui! And I have a lot to it too! But, I had to laugh bc we’re opposites in that I hate sray bottle perfume ( to the point where I hack through the mechanism if I cannot unscrew it) and prefer bell jars, dabbers etc. So cool to see where tpfers are on the spectrum of choices and preferences!


----------



## chowlover2

Philosophy Warm Cashmere


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Rose Barbare



Yes, this scent was also on that list.
I did a couple of attempts to buy it, but I did another perfume.
I like Rose en Noir by Miller Harris, limited edition, created to celebrate the opening of the new Liberty Hall. The dark rose with the leathery drydown. Later I saw this scent in the Hiller collection, reformulated and not vamp.

Serge Lutin Rose de Nuit was on that list too.


Today
Shiseido Feminite du Bois


----------



## coniglietta

Laughing Saint Tubéreuse Tabac


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> ITA re chegui! And I have a lot to it too! But, I had to laugh bc we’re opposites in that I hate sray bottle perfume ( to the point where I hack through the mechanism if I cannot unscrew it) and prefer bell jars, dabbers etc. So cool to see where tpfers are on the spectrum of choices and preferences!


I'm actually fine with dabbing some perfumes, especially the stronger ones -- I just prefer to dab from small bottles vs. large bottles.  I am guessing that dabbing from larger bottles like the bell jar might be tricky just because it's harder to control the quantity coming out of the bottle, unless one uses the underside of the bottle lid/stopper to apply the perfume.  But then, I don't have a bell jar, so I can't really speak from experience on this one. 

Scent of the day: La Fille de Berlin.  I am not sure if I would call this one a dark rose, but it's definitely deep and lush. 
Thinking of dark rose fragrances, I was wondering if Dior's Oud Ispahan and maybe Caron's Parfum Sacre also fall under the category of dark rose fragrances.  I need to wear them again soon, since it has been a while since I have sniffed them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanel Coromandel EdP


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir


----------



## 880

Taking inspiration from @Purses & Perfumes,im going to wear Caron parfum sacre (which also happened to be among my first Caron SA’s favorites) I have a small opaque gold bottle of this. Tomorrow, if it’s cold again, I’ll wear vintage Bellodgia Extrait.


----------



## Love Of My Life

880 said:


> Taking inspiration from @Purses & Perfumes,im going to wear Caron parfum sacre (which also happened to be among my first Caron SA’s favorites) I have a small opaque gold bottle of this. Tomorrow, if it’s cold again, I’ll wear vintage Bellodgia Extrait.




Like your choice of scnts


----------



## 880

Love Of My Life said:


> Like your choice of scnts


Thank you so much! I am a fan of your picks too!


----------



## chowlover2

Coco by Chanel


----------



## carterazo

Vintage Madame Rochas by Rochas


----------



## coniglietta

Philosophy amazing grace ballet rose


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Noir Epices


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- English Pear & Freesia


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Bellodgia.


----------



## coniglietta

Stella Stella McCartney
This was my go-to almost a decade ago. Doesn't last as long as it used to...


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## Christofle

Hermessence Ambre Narguil again and will continue to be so until my travel atomizer is empty. I usually don’t fill it as much... whoops


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## Sferics

Everyone describes it differently. And everyone is right.


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> Shiseido Feminite du Bois


Love this! I have the same bottle. It’s like after this, the SL bois are kind of flankers. . .
IMO, rose barbare was not full bottle worthy bc it felt a bit watery, but I tested with a decanted sample some years ago, so my recollection may be off.


----------



## taniherd

Chloe Nomad


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP Intense


----------



## Tasha1

Tiziana Terenzi Porpora


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## coniglietta

L'Occitane fleurs de cerisiers


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## taniherd

LV Contre Moi


----------



## wee drop o bush

Robert Piguet _Fracas Parfum_


----------



## fendifemale

Balenciaga- Paris


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Gardenia EDT today.


----------



## nikkisharif

Bond No. 9 Hamptons


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Arso


----------



## Tasha1

Nea, Jul et Mad


----------



## pennyrog

Not a perfume as such but it smells divine!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl Magnolia Oil


----------



## giligy

Rag + Bone Oddity!


----------



## fendifemale

Ferragamo- Signorina Misterioso


----------



## chowlover2

Hermes Caleche


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly d'Hermès


----------



## Tasha1

Laboratiro Olfattivo  Alkemi


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## carterazo

Sofia by Sofia Vergara -surprisingly soft and feminine on me. Perfect for a cold rainy day.  The bottle is lovely too.


----------



## 880

Vintage Guerlain Mitsouko EDT @ 1980s  ( gold metal casing)


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Vintage Guerlain Mitsouko EDT @ 1980s


have to check mine, wonder which year


----------



## 880

Forgot to mention I wore baruti perverso this evening (discovery set). i am not a fan of sweet gourmands and think this has something in common with an SL jeux de peau (sp?)   though not as sweet or cloying. It’s also tenacious for hours and consistent from start to finish.


----------



## chowlover2

Parfums de Nicolai Fig Tea


----------



## coniglietta

Royal Apothic Violet Pastille


----------



## kuriso

Chanel n19 poudre


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

Gabrielle by Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Chant d'Aromes.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade for Halloween dinner with a friend.


----------



## taniherd

TF Lost Cherry


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Citron & Fig


----------



## klb4556

A vintage bottle of Cacharel Noa


----------



## ms.amaya

*Byredo - Rose of No Man's Land*
Totally obsessed with it


----------



## Tasha1

Dame d'Or 1907 

aldehyde, white flowers , long lasting and sublime silage.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Coromandel:  I haven't worn this beautiful fragrance in many months -- in fact all summer long!  I really wanted to wear it today, and am greatly enjoying it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## IntheOcean

Burberry Brit Red


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## coniglietta

Prada candy


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel No5


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## Samriti

Flowerbomb perfume by viktor& rolf 
One of my favorite perfumes. I bought it from Orkay


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body oil


----------



## chowlover2

Heart by Garden Botanika


----------



## coniglietta

Dior J'adore


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## carterazo

GV Vanderbilt Munuit A New York


----------



## chowlover2

Le Labo Baises 19


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford- Violet Blonde


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Arso


----------



## octopus17

Bvlgari Splendida Iris d'Or (smells the same as their original discontinued Pour Femme)


----------



## taniherd

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## jess236

Trying a sample of Tocca Giuletta EDP.  It's a nice soft musky floral. Pink Tulips, Green Apple, Vanilla Orchid.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## chowlover2

carterazo said:


> GV Vanderbilt Munuit A New York


I have never heard of that, is it old, new, and more importantly, what does it smell like?


----------



## chowlover2

Cashmere Mist by Donna Karan


----------



## coniglietta

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Tasha1

Roja Dove Enslaved


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Sferics

Ooooohhh....


----------



## Sferics

ultravisitor said:


> Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


How would you describe this scent?


----------



## joe218

Hy all hope you are fine!!
Recently I use one perfume that names cannot in my memory. Some drops of this perfume on the face. So in my face red rashes come. I am so confused. So i search for red skin. So what should we do?. Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

Joy by Patou


----------



## ultravisitor

Sferics said:


> How would you describe this scent?


It's pretty masculine, like the rest of LV's line for men. It's really wonderful--one of my favorites in my collection. It's either my most worn or my second most worn fragrance. It's spice + cacao + oud, and the oud is not at all a dirty oud, though some people say they find it a bit animalic. (It's not animalic at all to my nose.) I find it to be pretty sweet and spicy and almost gourmand in a way. The drydown is really wonderful, and it goes on forever and ever. This and Ombre Nomade are 12+ hour fragrances.


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque l'ombre dans l'leau


----------



## chowlover2

Ombre Rose


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss Dior Originale EDT.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN MElograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Lieber Gustav14


----------



## Zoexo

Juicy couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## lucretias

Paris-YSL


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## chowlover2

Estee Lauder Youth Dew


----------



## sundreamer

coniglietta said:


> Diptyque l'ombre dans l'leau


This is one of my favorites too. 

Today I wore Eau Duelle by Diptyque.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Estee Lauder Jasmine White Moss today.


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly d'Hermès


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanel Coco Eau de Parfum


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanel Coco Eau de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & body cream & body oil


----------



## Maxt

Guerlain Shalimar Cologne (2015)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Chanel Coco Eau de Parfum


How is Coco EDT, as compared to the EDP?  I have the EDP but have never tried the EDT, and have been curious about the EDT version for a while now.

Today's scent:  Guerlain Un Air de Samsara.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> How is Coco EDT, as compared to the EDP?  I have the EDP but have never tried the EDT, and have been curious about the EDT version for a while now.
> 
> Today's scent:  Guerlain Un Air de Samsara.


I've actually got samples of both, but I haven't done a side but side yet. I should. Between the two, I think maybe the EdT is slightly more unisex, but I'll have to test more closely. I'm trying to figure out which one I'd like a bottle of.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I've actually got samples of both, but I haven't done a side but side yet. I should. Between the two, I think maybe the EdT is slightly more unisex, but I'll have to test more closely. I'm trying to figure out which one I'd like a bottle of.


Thank you, and good luck with your choice.  I might try and see if I can get a sample the next time I am at the mall.


----------



## 880

joe218 said:


> Hy all hope you are fine!!
> Recently I use one perfume that names cannot in my memory. Some drops of this perfume on the face. So in my face red rashes come. I am so confused. So i search for red skin. So what should we do?. Thanks


You should Contact your doctor and ask for advice on perfume irritants or allergies.  In the meantime, stop wearing any perfume or scented product and be super cautious when you next try some. Vintage perfumes in particular are less IFRA compliant (they are ones where the ingredient list says something general like fragrance, instead of the specific chemical names.

today I’m wearing vintage SL bois et fruits which is a bit too sweet for me right now.


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Ginger Biscuit


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop British Rose


----------



## beekmanhill

Cartier Oud & Santal.


----------



## ultravisitor

Jovoy Psychedelique


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Isabey Fleur Nocturne

Today Chanel No.5 Eau Premiére


----------



## BevS813

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Tasha1

Guerlain 190

and got a vial with Fole Aroma


----------



## taniherd

B&BW In the Stars


----------



## 880

Chanel Cuir de Russie, vintage extrait


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage KL


----------



## Tasha1

Guerlain,
Fol Arome, got a vial from Paris

good old days, love at first smell


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Matiere Noire


----------



## 880

Vintage Jean Patou Colony


----------



## coniglietta

Prada Candy


----------



## carterazo

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## chowlover2

Jean Patou Sublime


----------



## ultravisitor

By Kilian Black Phantom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000, body cream & perfumed deodorant


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Terre d'Iris by Miller Harris:  I find this perfume a bit difficult to describe -- it's a little herbal, a bit soapy at times and there's a lot going on here in addition to the iris, especially in the opening.  But overall, it's lovely and tranquil as it approaches the drydown, and I always enjoy wearing this beautiful iris fragrance.


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue


----------



## chowlover2

Ombre Rose


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly d'Hermes


----------



## taniherd

TF Lavender Extreme


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes L'Ambre des Merveilles


----------



## Astraea

I'm back to my old obsession, Chanel Coco Noir. Not sure why I'm suddenly feeling it now that the weather's warming up, but hey.


----------



## chowlover2

Cashmere Mist


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Picked up some sandalwood soap recently, and I decided to remove the plastic wrapping and use it today and layer with one of my favorite sandalwood-centric fragrances -- Guerlain Samsara.


----------



## ultravisitor

Kilian Black Phantom


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## Tasha1

Clive Christian N1
(fed up with all these restrictions )
and went hiking


----------



## chowlover2

Coco layered with CSP Vanilla Apricot


----------



## tulipfield

Chanel Venise EDT


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Tasha1 said:


> Clive Christian N1
> (fed up with all these restrictions )
> and went hiking


Here, it's getting too cold to be able to go hiking outdoors.  I will have to wait until spring/summer to go hiking/walking outdoors again.

Scent of the day:  Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## chowlover2

Coco


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Venise


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Robert Piguet Baghari.


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque L'Ombre Dans l'eau


----------



## afroken

Byredo Bal D'Afrique


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Isabey Fleur Nocturne:  Warm floral with a nice, light, fruity peach note.  Ideal for a cold day like today.


----------



## 19flowers

Vuitton Le Jour Se Leve


----------



## carterazo

Gloria Vanderbilt Minuit a New York


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## ulla

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## taniherd

TH Tommy Girl


----------



## afroken

Gucci Alchemist’s Garden Winter’s Spring


----------



## 880

FM Fleur de Cassie


----------



## chowlover2

Slatkin Black Fig & Absinthe


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## chowlover2

SJP Lovely


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19 EDP the last few days.


----------



## 880

Amouage Gold Woman ( part of my old discovery coffret


----------



## chowlover2

Fendi Theorema


----------



## coniglietta

Burberry Body Tender


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hermès Rose Ikebana


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Montaigne today:  A warm, golden, rich fragrance.  Not particularly floral to my nose, even though it contains quite a bit of mimosa and narcissus.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Oops, posted twice.


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co.- Pure Tiffany


----------



## chowlover2

Lorenzo Villoresi Teint de Neiges


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## chowlover2

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## SakuraSakura

Chanel No.5 - channelling in inner rich lady who goes to the Hamptons for vacationing!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Jo Malone English Oak and Hazelnut - nice musk scent that lingers the next day even!


----------



## taniherd

TM Angel Muse


----------



## zzceri

Jo Malone Honeysuckle and Davana


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## chowlover2

Clinique Wrappings


----------



## coniglietta

Viktor & Rolf flowerbomb


----------



## fendifemale

Victoria's Secret- Just A Kiss


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain Shalimar.


----------



## Livdessa

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## giligy

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


Love that one!


----------



## giligy

Just received my bottle of Akro Awake and am wearing it today! My boyfriend hates it though.


----------



## chowlover2

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## B4GBuff

Today Chanel CoCo Mademoiselle. At first I find it a bit strong but when it dissipates a bit, it smells like chocolate!!!


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Borneo 1834


----------



## chowlover2

Petite Cherie by Annick Goutal


----------



## coniglietta

Prada Candy


----------



## bagshopr

YSL Opium


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

This is one of my favorites to wear around the holidays.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I wanted something with heliotrope today, so it's Etro Heliotrope (while I wait not very patiently, for my recent order of Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver to arrive).


----------



## fendifemale

Versace- Bright Crystal


----------



## GlamVI1111

Idk why I have developed an obsession for Rose scents . I’ve been wearing the Jo Malone Rose and Oud scent for this entire week. Im late but I tried the Tom Ford Bitter Peach . I think I’m evolving to make that one my next “go to”.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## fendifemale

Crabtree & Evelyn- Hungary Water
Down to my last splash.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Lys Mediterranee.


----------



## taniherd

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Dadaa

Jo Malone Wood Sage and Sea Salt


----------



## chowlover2

Vera Wang


----------



## Tasha1

Ambre et Diamant Noir by Ambregris
one of the first perfumes at my selective collection


----------



## 880

FM Une Rose

@Tasha1, would love to hear your thoughts on Ambre et Diamanté Noire as it’s so rare.  Over the years, I’ve read reviews re how, if you are disappointed with modern renditions of Guerlain and the interpretations of Amber and Ambergris, that Ambre et Diamanté Noir is the perfume to try (although it was extremely hard to acquire even when it first came out), many thanks in advance

@GlamVI1111, I hated rose scents for most of my life until abot ten years ago, and then couldn’t get enough. I especially like dark roses with discontinued ingredients like Caron Or et Noir or L’artesan Voleur et Roses. Though I have and sometimes wear Guerlain Nahema and Parure extrait (both very different), neither are easy scents. My rose scents, including FM Une Rose, are all older renditions.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir


----------



## nightbefore

Chloé-nomade


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## zzceri

Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger, perfect for fall!


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## 880

Sheisido Feminitie de bois, original vintage


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan

Since this is new, I'm spending the entire week with it.


----------



## chowlover2

Juliette has a Gun-Musc Invisible


----------



## fendifemale

VS- Bare Vanilla


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Stella Eau de Toilette Stella McCartney (found on sale for 15 euros! I love it!! So clean and fresh!)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Misia EDP.


----------



## Guest123!

Scandalwood!


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Citron & Fig


----------



## giligy

Rag & Bone Amber. The boyfriend doesn't mind this one, but I'm eh about it.


----------



## 880

Chanel vintage extrait Cuir de Russie


----------



## ultravisitor

giligy said:


> Rag & Bone Amber. The boyfriend doesn't mind this one, but I'm eh about it.


I think it's nice, but there are a loooot of amber fragrances out there, and it can't quite stand out against a lot of them.


----------



## chowlover2

Coco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme Parfum


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel No 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

roja dove diaghlilev


----------



## fendifemale

Sarah Jessica Parker- SJP NYC


----------



## Destiny757

Cartier La Panthere


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eau Noire


----------



## jess236

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum


----------



## Ishbin

Dolce and Gabbana The Only One Intense


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## chowlover2

Laura Mercier Fig


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## chowlover2

Cashmere Mist


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo Gold Immortals


----------



## chowlover2

Amazing Grace


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## 880

Vintage Chanel egoiste


----------



## afroken

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## bagshopr

L'Heure Bleu. It's cloudy today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Rosewood


----------



## fendifemale

VS- Just A Kiss


----------



## HeartHermes

Hermes, Un Jardin Sur Le Toit (A Garden on the Roof)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver


----------



## taniherd

TM Angel eau Croisiere


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## fendifemale

Feragammo- Signorina Misteriouso


----------



## 880

Jovoy Lys Epona


----------



## afroken

Imperial Tea By Kilian


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

bagshopr said:


> L'Heure Bleu. It's cloudy today.


L'Heure Bleue somehow suits a cloudy day perfectly.

Today, it started off cloudy here but the sun has been peeking through quite a bit.  I'm wearing Fragonard Grain de Soleil.


----------



## taniherd

TM Alien


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Confetti Cakepop


----------



## chowlover2

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## 880

Floris Malmaison (discontinued long ago)


----------



## ultravisitor

Note di Profumum Meraviglia


----------



## giligy

Intoxicated By Kilian


----------



## Ishbin

Maison Margiela Replica By the Fireplace


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Parfum Sacre


----------



## coniglietta

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Ishbin

Tom Ford Noir pour Femme


----------



## taniherd

YSL Libre


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY as it matches my mood...LOL


----------



## Havanese 28

Byredo Bal de Afrique


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## chowlover2

*Vintage Caron Nuit de Noel*


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eau des Merveilles


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## 880

chowlover2 said:


> *Vintage Caron Nuit de Noel*


Great minds think alike! 
+1


----------



## Sterntalerli

BYREDO - Bal d'Afrique


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## meowkittycat

L'artisan Parfumeur - La Chasse aux Papillons
(It's my work scent)


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Doribelle

Armani "my way"


----------



## SouthTampa

Chanel L’eau.


----------



## 880

Frederic Malle Une Fleur de cassie, one of the earlier editions


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme

The original, not that garbage 2020 version.


----------



## mexipina

Bvlgari Le Gemme Erea


----------



## chowlover2

KL by Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## 880

Caron extrait Farnesiana (older version)


----------



## chowlover2

Tis the season, Nuit de Noel!


----------



## fendifemale

Guerlain + Balenciaga- Herba Fresca + Paris


----------



## marksmith.230

Mr.Burberry


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> @Tasha1, would love to hear your thoughts on Ambre et Diamanté Noire as it’s so rare. Over the years, I’ve read reviews re how, if you are disappointed with modern renditions of Guerlain and the interpretations of Amber and Ambergris, that Ambre et Diamanté Noir is the perfume to try (although it was extremely hard to acquire even when it first came out), many thanks in advance



Оh, I haven't been here for a while, that's why I am late with my response. 
It is a noble perfume. Rich ambre and woody notes, well balanced, perfect longevity and modest sillage. 
The perfume had been sold in the Ritz in Paris before the hotel started being renovated. I would really get a refill.


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> Оh, I haven't been here for a while, that's why I am late with my response.
> It is a noble perfume. Rich ambre and woody notes, well balanced, perfect longevity and modest sillage.
> The perfume had been sold in the Ritz in Paris before the hotel started being renovated. I would really get a refill.


Thank you so much! today’s perfume: Caron extrait Montaigne (I love this perfume more now that I am older,53, but I’ve worn it on and off for many years)


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Nuit de Noel


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès Twilly


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## chowlover2

Coco


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Alexander Mcqueen Kingdom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## chowlover2

Sublime by Patou


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Mon Precieux Nectar


----------



## howhegetdat

Baccarat 540


----------



## afroken

Creed Love in White


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark

Christmas Eve is a good time to smell like delicious, nutty chocolate.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Un Lys.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir


----------



## carterazo

Keeping it cozy the last couple days with B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

More deliciousness for the holidays.


----------



## Galgali

Hermes Ambre Narguile.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Bois des Iles is my scent of the day.  
Season's Greetings and Merry Christmas!  Best wishes to all for the year ahead.


----------



## piosavsfan

Kilian Love Don't Be Shy


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Winter Candy Apple


----------



## chowlover2

Nuit de Noel


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan


----------



## piosavsfan

Montale Chocolate Greedy


----------



## chowlover2

Cinnabar


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Venise


----------



## etudes

Roberto Cavalli Paradiso


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## chowlover2

Opium


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Sa Majeste la Rose


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## fendifemale

Salvatore Feragammo- Signorina Misteriosa


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## etudes

Giorgio Armani - Acqua di Gio


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Does anyone else have perfume collection goals for the new year?  I decided to do quarterly goals and re-evaluate at the end of each quarter.  My first quarter goals:

No new full bottle additions during the next three months.

Very restrained sampling of new scents:  While I enjoy sampling and trying new scents, I often feel that it leads to further acquisitions, thus minimizing wears for my current bottles.  So I will wait a couple of months before acquiring any new samples and try to use the existing samples in my wardrobe.
There are some specific houses and scents on my "to sample" list like Profumum Roma, Ormonde Jayne, and a few others.
Also Rogue Perfumery.  Their Chypre Siam is beautiful.  Certainly a house to explore for vintage lovers -- @880, have you tried their fragrances?
Also very curious about Chanel's new addition to their exclusifs collection -- Le Lion.
However, I will wait a bit before sampling any of these scents.

Enjoy my collection: This year, I added some perfumes that I have wanted for a while, and now, I feel pretty content with my collection  and just want to use and enjoy my favorites.

Have a smaller rotation (kind of like a capsule wardrobe of scents):  Last year, I also continued to whittle down my list of favorites (from amongst my collection) and this smaller set of scents will be the ones I put into regular usage.  The rest have been stored away in a cool dark place.  If I ever wish to wear any of them, they are still handy for me to pull out, but I think I prefer to rotate from a smaller set of scents.  Will re-evaluate this plan after 3 months.

And this got longer than intended!  Scent of the day:  Currently wearing some Rogue Perfumery Chypre Siam from my sample.  Will change later in the day.

Best wishes to you all for a happy new year!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Also Rogue Perfumery. I understand they use real oakmoss, and their Chypre Siam is beautiful. Certainly a house to explore for vintage lovers -- @880, have you tried their fragrances?
> Also very curious about Chanel's new addition to their exclusifs collection -- Le Lion


I haven’t tried any of these, and I will put them on my research for future buy list. I thought real oak moss was prohibited due to IFRA Regus but guerlain and some other houses genetically engineered an allergen free one? Will look up le lion. I love your idea of a smaller rotation. I gave away a few boxes of perfumes I was never going to use and I need to go through and sample (For my notes) the smaller remaining amount. Like I can never figure out if bal des Versailles is truly awful on my skin chemistry or not lol. You also inspired me to wear a small dab of gardenia extrait from an old les exclusives trio. Thank you! Hugs!
Happy New year all!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> I haven’t tried any of these, and I will put them on my research for future buy list. I thought real oak moss was prohibited due to IFRA Regus but guerlain and some other houses genetically engineered an allergen free one? Will look up le lion. I live your idea of a smaller rotation. I gave away a few boxes of perfumes I was never going to use and I need to go through and sample (For my notes) the smaller remaining amount. Like I can never figure out if bal des Versailles is truly awful on my skin chemistry or not lol. You also inspired me to wear a small dab of gardenia extrait from an old les exclusives trio. Thank you! Hugs!
> Happy New year all!


I'm not absolutely sure what kind of oak moss is used in their scents, so I may not be accurate -- will have to read up some more about their perfumes.  But the one I am wearing today smells wonderful.  It's the only one I've tried from them.
I used to have Bal a Versailles, and it was a like but not a love, but that was almost a decade ago.  I wonder if I will feel differently if I smell it now, since perfume tastes change, and evolve.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## bagshopr

Emerald Reign by House of Sillage


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum


----------



## chowlover2

I have been collecting scents for a long, long time. My collection is tuned to what I absolutely love. If I try a scent and don't want to continue smelling my arm all day long, it's a no go for me. I love the fact that their are so many scent shops where we can purchase hard to find scents by mail. I too am interested in Le Lion. 
I tried Bal a Versaillles years ago. I just remember it being very heavy. The only fragrance I used to smell on other women, but felt it was too old for me is Estee Lauder Youth Dew. I love smelling it on others but not on me. Now that I am older I will have to give it another shot. That brings me to today's fragrance Amber Nude Youth Dew. It is just yummy and i forgot I had it!


----------



## etudes

Armani Code by Giorgio Armani


----------



## 880

chowlover2 said:


> but felt it was too old for me is Estee Lauder Youth Dew.


There was a point many years ago, that I wanted to try all of the chypres of the 1960s, 1970s and focus on the Estée Lauder line. So I bought vintage dead stock aliage, azuree, (I have a faint recollection in my head that they were the female counterparts to aramis, but I could be totally off). They didn’t really work on me, but I did buy a small sample of youth dew bath oil. I read that the oil was more true to the original formulation than the subsequent EdP. . . DH reared back and said i smelt reminiscent of his mom‘s department store fragrances. so that kind of ended that. The vintage mini I have of BdV is very animalic on me and not in a flattering way (I do wear MKK and kiehls musk, and while DH doesn’t like them, they are mild in comparison to what BdV did to my skin chemistry.

@Purses & Perfumes
Re Serge Lutens un Lys, I always felt that it stood out ab pong his fragrances. No amber, woods, fruit. Pretty much a soliflore. I would dig it up and follow suit, but it’s one of the few serge lutens rectangular bottles that I owned that crashed on the granite floor. so, FM, Lys Med (an older version).

Re white flowers turn on my skin chemistry into something horrendous. I had high hopes for Fleurs de orang but no. Thankfully, I on,y have a manufacturers sample. I love carnation and floris Malmaison, but learnt about it too late to get it from the floris boutique; it had already been discontinued. I have a bottle from etsy that I didn’t see at the boutique. I love caron Bellodgia and have it in vintage extrait and EdP. It’s less sharp and spicy than Malmaison, and warmer with fewer hard edges, no idea how else to describe it. The extrail may have oxidized, but the EdP seems pretty stable, and I’m basing my description kind of by averaging out my memory of the last times I’ve worn them. re SL VdO, I have a sample somewhere in my SL box. My recollection was it was somehow cold and metallic on me, but I’m not sure. . . Will have to dig up and try again.

agree re Lys Med. I’m never  sure I’m a soliflore person: Lys or LOTV, or tuberose (tuber rose criminalle exception) or gardenia person, and I sometimes feel like I’m both too old (too femme fatale) or too young (with irony) to wear Carnal Flower, but I love them and they are beautiful. I do better with abstract Combos of florals like my desert island fragrance FM Une Fleur de Cassie, Montaigne, Bellodgia, chamade, mitsouko, voleur des roses. (Though I love Une Rose, somehow I think of it as white wine and roses, not just rose). I also do better with the French rathe than the Italians (though maybe I just didn’t pick well during my lorenzo di villa Rossi or etro phase.). So, where in your wardrobe do you put perfumes that you love that may not be quintessentially you?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Ha, ha, growing up, I had no one around me wearing Estee Lauder, so I have no associations with any of her scents.  Youth Dew bath oil just smells like a spicy oriental scent to me. 
@880, so sad to hear you lost your Un Lys bottle.  Lys Mediterranee is lovely too -- I have a purse spray of that one.  It has a slightly aquatic tinge to it, while Un Lys is more of a pure floral.  I've found that some of the Lutens florals like Sa Majeste la Rose and Fleurs de Citronnier (lemon blossom) have more of a soliflore aspect with no unexpected twists and turns, unlike his other spicier scents.  Of his florals I'm a bit undecided about Fleurs d'Oranger and I did a blind buy of Vitriol d'Oeillet some years ago,  which was definitely a mistake.  I normally love carnation, but this one I just gave away almost immediately!  Speaking of carnation, I see you have the rare Floris Malmaison.  Do you have the parfum?  For my carnation fix, I usually go with Caron Bellodgia and a couple of others in my wardrobe.


----------



## ultravisitor

New year, new world, so...

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## KayuuKathey

Jo Malone Violet and Amber Absolu


----------



## chowlover2

I forgot about Bellodgia, I love that! Today I am wearing vintage L'Interdit by Givenchy.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes
> Re Serge Lutens un Lys, I always felt that it stood out ab pong his fragrances. No amber, woods, fruit. Pretty much a soliflore. I would dig it up and follow suit, but it’s one of the few serge lutens rectangular bottles that I owned that crashed on the granite floor. so, FM, Lys Med (an older version).
> 
> Re white flowers turn on my skin chemistry into something horrendous. I had high hopes for Fleurs de orang but no. Thankfully, I on,y have a manufacturers sample. I love carnation and floris Malmaison, but learnt about it too late to get it from the floris boutique; it had already been discontinued. I have a bottle from etsy that I didn’t see at the boutique. I love caron Bellodgia and have it in vintage extrait and EdP. It’s less sharp and spicy than Malmaison, and warmer with fewer hard edges, no idea how else to describe it. The extrail may have oxidized, but the EdP seems pretty stable, and I’m basing my description kind of by averaging out my memory of the last times I’ve worn them. re SL VdO, I have a sample somewhere in my SL box. My recollection was it was somehow cold and metallic on me, but I’m not sure. . . Will have to dig up and try again.
> 
> agree re Lys Med. I’m never  sure I’m a soliflore person: Lys or LOTV, or tuberose (tuber rose criminalle exception) or gardenia person, and I sometimes feel like I’m both too old (too femme fatale) or too young (with irony) to wear Carnal Flower, but I love them and they are beautiful. I do better with abstract Combos of florals like my desert island fragrance FM Une Fleur de Cassie, Montaigne, Bellodgia, chamade, mitsouko, voleur des roses. (Though I love Une Rose, somehow I think of it as white wine and roses, not just rose). I also do better with the French rathe than the Italians (though maybe I just didn’t pick well during my lorenzo di villa Rossi or etro phase.). So, where in your wardrobe do you put perfumes that you love that may not be quintessentially you?
> View attachment 4943671


Your Malmaison bottle looks lovely -- I too learnt about Floris Malmaison only after it was discontinued and have never tried it, but I do have Floris Stephanotis (also discontinued), which has a nice dose of carnation in it.  It's not spicy but leans more floral; however, it does not last very long on me.  I agree that Vitriol d'Oeillet was cold and metallic.  I also got pepper from it and not enough carnation -- I was actually hoping for more carnation.  Maybe I should have waited and given it another chance, but at that time, I couldn't get rid of it soon enough; I was so disappointed with that one!  I did learn to minimize my blind buying after that experience!

I think I got my love of florals from my mom, but my first perfume love was Shalimar and it was the eau de cologne version, so oriental fragrances are pretty high on my list of favorites.  Where florals are concerned, I actually like the more complex florals rather than the simple soliflores.  The simple soliflores are pretty, but feel a bit flat after a while and there's no movement or interest,  but the more complex ones have nuances and depths to them while still having a dominant floral note and you can tell they have been composed by a skilled perfumer.  I also love many of the abstract florals you mention like Une Fleur de Cassie, Chamade, Bellodgia, Montaigne.... in fact, these days, those are the ones I reach for quite a bit.  I need to make a list of my favorite perfumes and put them in the favorite perfume thread some time soon....

This is a great question_ --  So where in your wardrobe do you put perfumes that you love but that may not be quintessentially you?_   If I had such perfumes in my collection, I would just set them aside and see if I reach for them and use them.  If I am not using them at all over a longer period of time, then I would consider if it's time to let them go.  However, if I am still using them occasionally and they make me happy and I love them, I would keep them and use them when the mood arises for them.   Ideally, we want our collection to contain perfumes that we absolutely love, that make us happy, and that we feel are part of our style -- that is the goal.  But it's good to remember that our style and tastes can change and evolve, and it is not static.  Sometimes we may end up with perfumes in our collection that don't fit us quite as well as they did before.  Sometimes, we may grow to like a perfume or genre that we were not sure of before.  I  think if it were me, and if I already had them, I would just keep them for a bit and see how things go.

Well, I can write a few more paragraphs on this subject, but I think I will save it for another day!    Loved your description of Bellodgia -- such a beautiful carnation fragrance.  I remembered another carnation scent -- Billet Doux by Fragonard.  Beautiful scent and bottle, but Bellodgia is such a classic beauty!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Your Malmaison bottle looks lovely -- I too learnt about Floris Malmaison only after it was discontinued and have never tried it, but I do have Floris Stephanotis (also discontinued), which has a nice dose of carnation in it.  It's not spicy but leans more floral; however, it does not last very long on me.  I agree that Vitriol d'Oeillet was cold and metallic.  I also got pepper from it and not enough carnation -- I was actually hoping for more carnation.  Maybe I should have waited and given it another chance, but at that time, I couldn't get rid of it soon enough; I was so disappointed with that one!  I did learn to minimize my blind buying after that experience!
> 
> I think I got my love of florals from my mom, but my first perfume love was Shalimar and it was the eau de cologne version, so oriental fragrances are pretty high on my list of favorites.  Where florals are concerned, I actually like the more complex florals rather than the simple soliflores.  The simple soliflores are pretty, but feel a bit flat after a while and there's no movement or interest,  but the more complex ones have nuances and depths to them while still having a dominant floral note and you can tell they have been composed by a skilled perfumer.  I also love many of the abstract florals you mention like Une Fleur de Cassie, Chamade, Bellodgia, Montaigne.... in fact, these days, those are the ones I reach for quite a bit.  I need to make a list of my favorite perfumes and put them in the favorite perfume thread some time soon....
> 
> _So where in your wardrobe do you put perfumes that you love but that may not be quintessentially you?_ That is a great question!  If I had such perfumes in my collection, I would just set them aside and see if I reach for them and use them.  If I am not using them at all over a longer period of time, then I would consider if it's time to let them go.  However, if I am still using them occasionally and they make me happy and I love them, I would keep them and use them when the mood arises for them.   Ideally, we want our collection to contain perfumes that we absolutely love, that make us happy, and that we feel are part of our style -- that is the goal.  But it's good to remember that our style and tastes can change and evolve, and it is not static.  Sometimes we may end up with perfumes in our collection that don't fit us quite as well as they did before.  Sometimes, we may grow to like a perfume or genre that we were not sure of before.  If  think if it were me, and if I already had them, I would just keep them for a bit and see how things go.
> 
> Well, I can write a few more paragraphs on this subject, but I think I will save it for another day!    Loved your description of Bellodgia -- such a beautiful carnation fragrance.  I remembered another carnation scent -- Billet Doux by Fragonard.  Beautiful scent and bottle, but Bellodgia is such a classic beauty!


loved your entire post. Will look up billet doux by fragonard. On an extended family trip one summer in the 1990s we visited a perfumerie in Grasse. It was before I was serious about perfumes but I think it may have been fragonard.
my favorite shalimar version in vintage clock bottle EdC. IMO it’s a sparkly version of shalimar. Definitely there with decent tenacity and Staying power, but it’s light and crisp.


----------



## Gracilan

YSL Opium


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Rivera


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> loved your entire post. Will look up billet doux by fragonard. On an extended family trip one summer in the 1990s we visited a perfumerie in Grasse. It was before I was serious about perfumes but I think it may have been fragonard.
> my favorite shalimar version in vintage clock bottle EdC. IMO it’s a sparkly version of shalimar. Definitely there with decent tenacity and Staying power, but it’s light and crisp.


I would love to visit Grasse some day, and yes, I think Fragonard has tours....that whole area is so beautiful.  
I have vintage Shalimar eau de cologne in the tall bottle and I think it's the same version as the one in the clock bottle.  I don't wear Shalimar as often these days but whenever I wear it, I absolutely enjoy the fragrance.

Scent of the day:  Cartier So Pretty


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> _So where in your wardrobe do you put perfumes that you love but that may not be quintessentially you?_



I actually just reorganized my perfumes. I put most of them away in my closet to focus on a few that I know I want to wear more often right now. The Clive Christians are in my closet. They're very nice, but they're not really me, so I don't wear them much. I may swap them with someone at some point, just as I likely will do with the Roja Doves, which I find highly, highly overrated.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I actually just reorganized my perfumes. I put most of them away in my closet to focus on a few that I know I want to wear more often right now. The Clive Christians are in my closet. They're very nice, but they're not really me, so I don't wear them much. I may swap them with someone at some point, just as I likely will do with the Roja Doves, which I find highly, highly overrated.


I think it's a really good plan to move the ones that you are not using much to a different location.  This reduces visual choice, and really helps focus on the ones that are meaningful -- the fragrances that we feel are in harmony with our persona or style.  I think I will go back in and do another small round of whittling down and move a couple more scents into a different location.  For me, it's also an interesting test -- will I miss any of those and feel like pulling them back into use at some point?  Let's see, but I think it's unlikely.  I am feeling very happy and content with the choices in my current focused perfume selection.

I sampled two Roja Dove scents -- Gardenia and Lily -- and while they are lovely, I must admit I did not find them to be particularly unique.  I have however heard that Diaghilev is very good and a favorite from amongst his line-up of scents, but other than that I don't know too much about his fragrances.  I have not tried any of the fragrances from Clive Christian and Kilian.  Also Bond No. 9 -- I've tried maybe one or two from them.  Some of these houses have so many scents that it's sometimes difficult to know where to start with the sampling.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## bagshopr

Tocade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think it's a really good plan to move the ones that you are not using much to a different location.  This reduces visual choice, and really helps focus on the ones that are meaningful -- the fragrances that we feel are in harmony with our persona or style.  I think I will go back in and do another small round of whittling down and move a couple more scents into a different location.  For me, it's also an interesting test -- will I miss any of those and feel like pulling them back into use at some point?  Let's see, but I think it's unlikely.  I am feeling very happy and content with the choices in my current focused perfume selection.
> 
> I sampled two Roja Dove scents -- Gardenia and Lily -- and while they are lovely, I must admit I did not find them to be particularly unique.  I have however heard that Diaghilev is very good and a favorite from amongst his line-up of scents, but other than that I don't know too much about his fragrances.  I have not tried any of the fragrances from Clive Christian and Kilian.  Also Bond No. 9 -- I've tried maybe one or two from them.  Some of these houses have so many scents that it's sometimes difficult to know where to start with the sampling.



Diaghilev is a scent that I wear & enjoy. If you have a chance try to sample it, it is interesting


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Love Of My Life said:


> Diaghilev is a scent that I wear & enjoy. If you have a chance try to sample it, it is interesting


The Neiman Marcus which is a little bit over an hour's drive from me carries some of the Roja Dove line.  The next time I am there, I plan to try Diaghilev, thank you.  It would be nice to go to that mall -- it has been a while since I've been there!

Scent of the day:  Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver.


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think it's a really good plan to move the ones that you are not using much to a different location.  This reduces visual choice, and really helps focus on the ones that are meaningful -- the fragrances that we feel are in harmony with our persona or style.  I think I will go back in and do another small round of whittling down and move a couple more scents into a different location.  For me, it's also an interesting test -- will I miss any of those and feel like pulling them back into use at some point?  Let's see, but I think it's unlikely.  I am feeling very happy and content with the choices in my current focused perfume selection.
> 
> I sampled two Roja Dove scents -- Gardenia and Lily -- and while they are lovely, I must admit I did not find them to be particularly unique.  I have however heard that Diaghilev is very good and a favorite from amongst his line-up of scents, but other than that I don't know too much about his fragrances.  I have not tried any of the fragrances from Clive Christian and Kilian.  Also Bond No. 9 -- I've tried maybe one or two from them.  Some of these houses have so many scents that it's sometimes difficult to know where to start with the sampling.


I heard many good things about Kilian, but they were nothing special on me. Your chemistry really makes a scent. Throughout my Mom's life she mostly wore Chanel No 5. It smelled great on her, but she fell in love with Halston, and that scent could have been made for her. I have never smelled it on anyone the way it smelled on her, just fabulous. I tried it and smelled like a wet dog. 

I'm wearing Cashmere Mist which I love. It smells and feels like me, but better!


----------



## jess236

YSL Cinema EDP


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> I heard many good things about Kilian, but they were nothing special on me. Your chemistry really makes a scent. Throughout my Mom's life she mostly wore Chanel No 5. It smelled great on her, but she fell in love with Halston, and that scent could have been made for her. I have never smelled it on anyone the way it smelled on her, just fabulous. I tried it and smelled like a wet dog.
> 
> I'm wearing Cashmere Mist which I love. It smells and feels like me, but better!


I don't know why, but I've not been particularly drawn towards exploring Kilian.  I wonder why we are more drawn to exploring some houses rather than others.  Sounds like your mom found and wore the scents that suited her beautifully.  I've never tried Halston, but was always curious about that one.   Perhaps it's just the strain of the last few months, but I have been wanting to wear scents that mostly feel like me lately, and not really wanting to branch out of my comfort zone.  And anyway, I still have quite a bit of variety, even within my smaller group of scents that feel just right for me. 

Today's fragrance:  Robert Piguet Baghari


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I sampled two Roja Dove scents -- Gardenia and Lily -- and while they are lovely, I must admit I did not find them to be particularly unique.  I have however heard that Diaghilev is very good and a favorite from amongst his line-up of scents, but other than that I don't know too much about his fragrances.  I have not tried any of the fragrances from Clive Christian and Kilian.  Also Bond No. 9 -- I've tried maybe one or two from them.  Some of these houses have so many scents that it's sometimes difficult to know where to start with the sampling.


Roja Dove perfumes don't seem unique because they're not unique. Again, he used to be a salesman for Guerlain, so many of his perfumes are very, very, VERY heavily inspired by Guerlain classics. Diaghilev is just Mitsuoko for people who think expensive automatically equals better. Danger is just his version of Heritage. To be honest, his entire line is really rather laughable.

His house is not the only house that is expressly designed to appeal to the "expensive means better" crowd, either. There are plenty of houses like that, including houses whose jars of perfumes are only available in their exclusive Parisian boutique and that are impossible to sample otherwise. They're not bad perfumes, but you're really paying A LOT more for self-esteem than you are for perfume at the price points of these houses. The law of diminishing returns really applies when it comes to the quality of the actual perfume versus the price.

Clive Christians fall a bit under that umbrella. 

Kilians are very hit or miss for me. Some are really good, but some are just okay. They're very expensive for what they are, though, but they've at least tried to cut the prices somewhat by reducing the presentation and leaving out the coffrets that they used to include.

Bond No. 9 is okay. They're not the most original house, either, and they're very hit or miss for me. A lot of people think they're just a higher-end clone house. There are just a lot of them, like you said, so it's pretty hard to know where to start.

Today is Christian Dior Fahrenheit.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Roja Dove perfumes don't seem unique because they're not unique. Again, he used to be a salesman for Guerlain, so many of his perfumes are very, very, VERY heavily inspired by Guerlain classics. Diaghilev is just Mitsuoko for people who think expensive automatically equals better. Danger is just his version of Heritage. To be honest, his entire line is really rather laughable.
> 
> His house is not the only house that is expressly designed to appeal to the "expensive means better" crowd, either. There are plenty of houses like that, including houses whose jars of perfumes are only available in their exclusive Parisian boutique and that are impossible to sample otherwise. They're not bad perfumes, but you're really paying A LOT more for self-esteem than you are for perfume at the price points of these houses. The law of diminishing returns really applies when it comes to the quality of the actual perfume versus the price.
> 
> Clive Christians fall a bit under that umbrella.
> 
> Kilians are very hit or miss for me. Some are really good, but some are just okay. They're very expensive for what they are, though, but they've at least tried to cut the prices somewhat by reducing the presentation and leaving out the coffrets that they used to include.
> 
> Bond No. 9 is okay. They're not the most original house, either, and they're very hit or miss for me. A lot of people think they're just a higher-end clone house. There are just a lot of them, like you said, so it's pretty hard to know where to start.
> 
> Today is Christian Dior Fahrenheit.


Expensive definitely doesn't mean better.  I don't live near any boutiques so my experience with the boutique-only exclusives is pretty limited to non existent.  To be honest, I often gravitate towards some of the older designer perfumes (not necessarily vintage) in my collection these days -- I find some of them to be of excellent quality.  I'm not much into the current designer trends though.

In any case, it seems like the smaller and medium range quality niche or artisanal houses are the ones with more originality and innovation these days.  I am thinking of exploring some of these houses later this year.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Expensive definitely doesn't mean better.


Right. Like, today I'm wearing Fahrenheit. By no means is it an expensive perfume: 100ml is less than $100. It's not exactly the most exciting choice because it's been on the market for so long. It's a fantastic fragrance, though. It manages to still smell very different from much of what's on the market today, and it manages to feel very modern despite the fact that it's a classic. I think that's kind of a ding on a lot of the Guerlain classics: while excellent, they can seem a bit dated at times. Those Guerlains are still fantastic, though. 50ml of Habit Rouge can be had for less than $30, yet it runs circles around many, many $150+ fragrances.

I think there are a lot of great fragrances in medium to higher end niche lines. The designer exclusive lines can also be very good for their price point. For instance, Dior's exclusive line is 125ml for $220, and I think that's a pretty reasonable price given the quality of the fragrance relative to the rest of the market.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Right. Like, today I'm wearing Fahrenheit. By no means is it an expensive perfume: 100ml is less than $100. It's not exactly the most exciting choice because it's been on the market for so long. It's a fantastic fragrance, though. It manages to still smell very different from much of what's on the market today, and it manages to feel very modern despite the fact that it's a classic. I think that's kind of a ding on a lot of the Guerlain classics: while excellent, they can seem a bit dated at times. Those Guerlains are still fantastic, though. 50ml of Habit Rouge can be had for less than $30, yet it runs circles around many, many $150+ fragrances.
> 
> I think there are a lot of great fragrances in medium to higher end niche lines. The designer exclusive lines can also be very good for their price point. For instance, Dior's exclusive line is 125ml for $220, and I think that's a pretty reasonable price given the quality of the fragrance relative to the rest of the market.


Yes, quite a few of those designer perfumes from about a decade or two ago are actually very very good.  Fahrenheit still smells modern which is great.   A few others might smell a bit dated maybe because of the notes, or the associations people have formed; even so, they are very good perfumes.  I'm less familiar with the masculine perfumes, but the fragrances from Dior like Dior Addict (both original and current versions), Hypnotic Poison, Dolce Vita and some others are all so well made and still feel current.

Interestingly, I think Thierry Wasser was the nose for Dior Addict.  As for Guerlain classics, I can see where some may feel a bit dated, particularly the classic chypres which do not enjoy widespread popularity at the moment.  Don't know if the fashions and trends will change at some point, but as of now, they are mostly just enjoyed by some perfume enthusiasts. 

What feels dated also depends on our perceptions and associations, especially associations.  The original Estee Lauder scents feel dated to some because of associations, and having smelled it on other people at various points in their life.  For me, that was not the case with a lot of the Lauder scents.  The other day I wore Tuscany per Donna parfum and it smelled just wonderful, warm, woody and velvety.  Shalimar to me does not feel dated either.  Guerlain has also constantly added flankers to the original Shalimar line-up (and that can be the subject for an entire article and I won't start on that now, LOL).  But yeah, a lot of the other houses including Chanel have great perfume options in their regular lines (can be the subject for another article ).  Chanel's No. 5 Eau Premiere is a very nicely done modernized flanker of No. 5 EDP for instance.  And agree about the designer exclusives -- great choices from Chanel and Dior, and in fact a lot of other designer houses have exclusives now, although I haven't tried many of them.

The jewel houses have some nice perfumes too, mostly at very good  price points.  Cartier, Van Cleef & Arpels, and Boucheron.  Some of the scents have not fared too well after regulations, but a lot of them still smell pretty good.  Agree about very nice options in medium to higher end niche lines.  Actually there's quite a bit of choice for perfume enthusiasts out there....that's why my collection has grown to the size that it is right now.....


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, quite a few of those designer perfumes from about a decade or two ago are actually very very good.  Fahrenheit still smells modern which is great.   A few others might smell a bit dated maybe because of the notes, or the associations people have formed; even so, they are very good perfumes.  I'm less familiar with the masculine perfumes, but the fragrances from Dior like Dior Addict (both original and current versions), Hypnotic Poison, Dolce Vita and some others are all so well made and still feel current.
> 
> Interestingly, I think Thierry Wasser was the nose for Dior Addict.  As for Guerlain classics, I can see where some may feel a bit dated, particularly the classic chypres which do not enjoy widespread popularity at the moment.  Don't know if the fashions and trends will change at some point, but as of now, they are mostly just enjoyed by some perfume enthusiasts.
> 
> What feels dated also depends on our perceptions and associations, especially associations.  The original Estee Lauder scents feel dated to some because of associations, and having smelled it on other people at various points in their life.  For me, that was not the case with a lot of the Lauder scents.  The other day I wore Tuscany per Donna parfum and it smelled just wonderful, warm, woody and velvety.  Shalimar to me does not feel dated either.  Guerlain has also constantly added flankers to the original Shalimar line-up (and that can be the subject for an entire article and I won't start on that now, LOL).  But yeah, a lot of the other houses including Chanel have great perfume options in their regular lines (can be the subject for another article ).  Chanel's No. 5 Eau Premiere is a very nicely done modernized flanker of No. 5 EDP for instance.  And agree about the designer exclusives -- great choices from Chanel and Dior, and in fact a lot of other designer houses have exclusives now, although I haven't tried many of them.
> 
> The jewel houses have some nice perfumes too, mostly at very good  price points.  Cartier, Van Cleef & Arpels, and Boucheron.  Some of the scents have not fared too well after regulations, but a lot of them still smell pretty good.  Agree about very nice options in medium to higher end niche lines.  Actually there's quite a bit of choice for perfume enthusiasts out there....that's why my collection has grown to the size that it is right now.....


Ah yes. Hypnotic Poison was Annick Menardo, who has created some of my favorites like Dior Bois d'Argent and Le Labo Patchouli 24. I didn't always like vanilla so much, but she turned me around because she knows what she's doing with it. Thierry Wasser has created a number of very good perfumes (though maybe he could slow down with the Shalimar and La Petite Robe flankers).

I like some of the Cartiers, and they're very well done and available at very reasonable price points. Same with Boucheron. I've heard a lot of good things about VCA, but I haven't had a chance to put a nose on any of them just yet.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Ah yes. Hypnotic Poison was Annick Menardo, who has created some of my favorites like Dior Bois d'Argent and Le Labo Patchouli 24. I didn't always like vanilla so much, but she turned me around because she knows what she's doing with it. Thierry Wasser has created a number of very good perfumes (though maybe he could slow down with the Shalimar and La Petite Robe flankers).
> 
> I like some of the Cartiers, and they're very well done and available at very reasonable price points. Same with Boucheron. I've heard a lot of good things about VCA, but I haven't had a chance to put a nose on any of them just yet.


It has been a while since I wore Hypnotic Poison but I have a bottle of Dior Addict that I have used more recently and think it's great.  Dune is another Dior I've worn before and enjoy.  I even have an orange scarf with a big Dune bottle printed on it.  J'Adore I had a harder time with (the original) but I have a small bottle of J'Adore L'Or which is a very nice jasmine and vanilla scent.   I like vanilla but I like it more when it's playing a supporting role or is part of the overall blend rather than as the main note (straight up vanilla for instance) in the fragrance. I've also noticed that I enjoy it when it's part of the base -- it gives a lovely lingering warmth to the fragrance.

As for Guerlain, yeah, I never could get on board with La Petite Robe Noir and haven't tested any of its flankers.  I do really like Wasser's Shalimar Parfum Initial, but they discontinued that one.  It wasn't at all similar to original Shalimar though.  I have a couple of the other Shalimar flankers and they're quite different from original Shalimar, so not really sure why they're considered flankers.  But the bottles are so pretty and I can see a collector wanting them all to complete the set or something like that.

I loved Boucheron Jaipur (women's version) but it was discontinued.  It's really quite lovely -- a warm, peachy (or maybe apricot) fragrance.  I think the men's version is still in production.  Their Boucheron Boucheron perfume in older versions was excellent but I'm not sure how it has fared post regulations.  I agree with you about Cartier -- well done scents and reasonable price points.  VCA's Collection Extraordinaire has some solid scents -- definitely good quality.  I think both Cartier and Boucheron have an exclusive line -- I have a sample of the neroli scent from Boucheron's La Collection series and remember it as being very nice.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Dune is another Dior I've worn befor


Plus 1 on vintage Dune, Tuscany per Donna, and Boucheron Jaipur! I would love to see the Dune scarf!

 Bulgari also had some great, inexpensive scents. 

I wore vintage extrait Nuit de Noel, Caron


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Plus 1 on vintage Dune, Tuscany per Donna, and Boucheron Jaipur! I would love to see the Dune scarf!
> 
> Bulgari also had some great, inexpensive scents.
> 
> I wore vintage extrait Nuit de Noel, Caron


I haven't tried any of the Bulgari fragrances.  Will find  the scarf and post pictures soon.  I found it in a small box amongst my mom's things, but I don't think she ever wore it since she rarely wore scarves -- at least I never saw her wear it.


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I haven't tried any of the Bulgari fragrances.


Try Bulgari Black. It's another Annick Menardo, and full bottles are available for less than $30.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Try Bulgari Black. It's another Annick Menardo, and full bottles are available for less than $30.


Thanks, I will certainly check it out.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@880, here is the scarf.  Sorry this is not the best picture -- I will try to get a better one when it's not so grey and overcast.  Also, this scarf is really large and I need to figure out how to get a good picture with it completely spread out so you can see the shape of the Dune bottle.  Basically, the cream lines on the orange form the shape of the bottle.  In this picture, you can see a portion of the bottle cap in cream.  It also says Dune, Christian Dior on one side of the scarf.

I had some fun playing with different outfits and this scarf -- it goes really well with a cream coat that I have, also a cream pullover.   I don't wear scarves much but I actually think this one is so easy to style and I might just start wearing it with that cream coat.

Scent of the day:  Dior Dune of course!


----------



## tatertot

R.DDLE for me today


----------



## jess236

Balenciaga Paris EDP


----------



## MsBlossom

Burberry Her London Dream, gotta love choosing perfume samples from Sephora...


----------



## taniherd

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## LilMissCutie

Le Labo rose 31


----------



## fendifemale

VS- First Love


----------



## iriza

Amouage Lilac Love


----------



## chowlover2

Does anyone here collect solid perfumes or wear them? I'm a collector, but I always love how solid perfume lasts. I'll post a pic.

Today Fracas by Robert Piquet, another lovely oldie!


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> Does anyone here collect solid perfumes or wear them? I'm a collector, but I always love how solid perfume lasts. I'll post a pic.


I don't have any, though I'd totally be willing to try one. My concern is their performance, particularly projection. If I knew that a fragrance I loved that was available as a solid perfume projected well and had great longevity, well...I'd have an even bigger problem than I do now.


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4948153
> 
> @880, here is the scarf.  Sorry this is not the best picture -- I will try to get a better one when it's not so grey and overcast.  Also, this scarf is really large and I need to figure out how to get a good picture with it completely spread out so you can see the shape of the Dune bottle.  Basically, the cream lines on the orange form the shape of the bottle.  In this picture, you can see a portion of the bottle cap in cream.  It also says Dune, Christian Dior on one side of the scarf.
> 
> I had some fun playing with different outfits and this scarf -- it goes really well with a cream coat that I have, also a cream pullover.   I don't wear scarves much but I actually think this one is so easy to style and I might just start wearing it with that cream coat.
> 
> Scent of the day:  Dior Dune of course!


I love this! I can imagine it with your vara ferragamo, and I think it’s very modern. thank you for posting it!
also am a fan of Bulgari black.


----------



## lucretias

Vacances by patou


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

Twilly d'Hermès EDP


----------



## 18karatblonde

Black Opium


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> Does anyone here collect solid perfumes or wear them? I'm a collector, but I always love how solid perfume lasts. I'll post a pic.
> 
> Today Fracas by Robert Piquet, another lovely oldie!


I don't have any solid perfumes at the moment, but I think they're great for travel since they're small, won't spill or leak, and are easy to carry on board (also convenient to carry in handbags for the same reasons).  Would love to see pictures of your collection!



880 said:


> I love this! I can imagine it with your vara ferragamo, and I think it’s very modern. thank you for posting it!
> also am a fan of Bulgari black.


Thank you!  Yes, I agree it looks modern despite being vintage.  And even though it's so large, the silk is beautifully soft and easy to arrange and wear.  I am tempted to check out other Dior scarves, but resisting the temptation for now!

Scent of the day:  Caron Parfum Sacre


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## 880

Last two days andy tauer le Maroc pour Elle and Une rose Chypree (the latter of which sometimes goes funky on my skin chemistry, but hope springs eternal. Phi Une rose de Kandahar works better, but I want to use up tauers cute manufacturers sample tin case).

@chowlover2, love fracas And Piguet. many years ago, Serge Lutens Palais Royale used to have solid perfume for samples. Perhaps Etsy does solids?

@Purses & Perfumes, adore Parfum Sacre.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu


----------



## MJDaisy

Givenchy 'L'interdit


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Montale Powder Flowers


----------



## bagshopr

Tocade again and I'm tired of it.
What do you all do when you are tired of a fragrance?


----------



## carterazo

Sofia Vergara Sofia


----------



## 880

bagshopr said:


> Tocade again and I'm tired of it.
> What do you all do when you are tired of a fragrance?


If it were a run of the mill favorite, i would suggest rotate it to the back of the cabinet and wear several others that have different, contrasting notes. But, if I’m so sick of it, that I will never wear it again, I give it to a fragrance loving buddy.
I do think rochas tocade is a special case bc it shaped so many other rose vanilla perfumes that came after. On my skin chemistry, rochas tocade is very recognizable, very rose and vanilla, opinionated with a distinct powdery finish. while I think Roucel is extremely talented, once I’m done with one of his, I’m done.
for me, the roucel that I may never wear again is Musc Ravageur. I was exploring Frederic Malle and was sick of Giacobettis en Passant, so turned to MR as a polar opposite. I just wore it too much.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

bagshopr said:


> Tocade again and I'm tired of it.
> What do you all do when you are tired of a fragrance?


If I'm tired of it from wearing it too often and still like it, I would just put it away for a while, and wear some other scents (as 880 suggested).  Eventually, you will figure out if you want to wear it again and if you don't, you can decide what to do with it at that time.

@880, I love lilac, but I think the watery, cucumber note in En Passant made me hesitate to get a full bottle.  I have Aerin Lilac Path, which is a pretty lilac floral.  I've heard that Highland Lilac of Rochester is a very realistic, beautiful lilac fragrance but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## chowlover2

Another oldie-Obsession


----------



## bagshopr

Thank you @880  and @Purses & Perfumes for your suggestions. I am putting my Tocade in the linen closet for a while.


----------



## ultravisitor

It's Friday, so it's Christian Dior Fahrenheit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

An oldie, Anoushka Hempel


----------



## bagshopr

Thank you 880 and Purses & Perfumes for your suggestions. I am going to put it in the linen closet for a while.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Dolce & Gabbana by Dolce & Gabbana (older version red cap).


----------



## chowlover2

Bill Blass Nude


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent today.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## loves

TF Lost Cherry


----------



## chowlover2

Lovely by SJP


----------



## jess236

Sisley Paris Soir D'Orient


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

YSL Opium Orchidee de Chine -- a softer, more floral flanker of original Opium.


----------



## Sferics

SOTD - I am beyond happy to have the vintage version.
I don't like oud when it is the leading component but here it is perfecty interwoven.


This ad is the cropped one...you know what I mean...


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## fendifemale

Elizabeth & James- Nirvana (French Grey)


----------



## Sferics

fendifemale said:


> Elizabeth & James- Nirvana (French Grey)


How would you describe it?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Eau d'Hiver again today....this feels so comforting to me.

@Sferics, I haven't tried YSL M7, but I also have a hard time with scents where oud is the main note.  I don't think I have any oud scents in my collection, but I do have a few samples that I need to re-test at some point.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## rutabaga

Today I’m wearing Diptyque Do Son

Yesterday’s was Frederic Malle’s Indelebile

Day before yesterday’s was Kilian Rolling in Love. I’m rediscovering the joy of wearing fragrance


----------



## 880

Creed aventus. Mine is an older version.


----------



## chowlover2

Fendi Theorema


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Sferics, I haven't tried YSL M7, but I also have a hard time with scents where oud is the main note.  I don't think I have any oud scents in my collection, but I do have a few samples that I need to re-test at some point.



I had not much fun with all those scents when oud was suddenly everywhere...in most parfumes it was too much in the foreground and often I thought it was just a cheap ingratiation to a trend. 

The new version (M7 absolue) is not bad but the caracter changed completely. It as been an elegant and fine, perhaps a bit boring but also very deep woody men's fragrance, so the oriental side is now particularly emphasized in a more "in your face" manner. 
At least I find it interesting that in the course of a reformulation a fragrance is not watered down for a change, but intensified. 


Oh, and my SOTD: So Pretty by Cartier


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> L'Eau d'Hiver again today....this feels so comforting to me.


It really is. Malle has some really good comfort fragrances. I really like Musc Ravageur and Dans Tes Bras for that reason.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## starrynite_87

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> It really is. Malle has some really good comfort fragrances. I really like Musc Ravageur and Dans Tes Bras for that reason.


Ooh, I am curious now about Dans Tes Bras.  I was aware of it, but hadn't paid much attention to it before.  I need to check it out.  Musc Ravageur is an interesting one.  Sometimes it presents a cozy and comforting aspect, like wearing a nice, big cuddly knit cardigan.  At other times, it feels like there are some more nuances to it, but then, my testing of this scent has been somewhat preliminary, and I am still learning about this fragrance.  I have a nice sized sample and need to wear it again and understand it a bit more.

But yeah, I have really been drawn to my comfort scents in the last few months.  Actually, for me, Bois d'Argent also sort of falls in this category.  It's my favorite right now from amongst the Maison Christian Dior scents.

Today's fragrance:  Serge Lutens Borneo 1834.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> I had not much fun with all those scents when oud was suddenly everywhere...in most parfumes it was too much in the foreground and often I thought it was just a cheap ingratiation to a trend.
> 
> The new version (M7 absolue) is not bad but the caracter changed completely. It as been an elegant and fine, perhaps a bit boring but also very deep woody men's fragrance, so the oriental side is now particularly emphasized in a more "in your face" manner.
> At least I find it interesting that in the course of a reformulation a fragrance is not watered down for a change, but intensified.
> 
> 
> Oh, and my SOTD: So Pretty by Cartier


Yes, for a while there, oud was a very big trend in perfumery.  While it's still popular, I think the trend has kind of slowed down a bit now and we are not seeing it quite as much as before.  I agree with you that not all reformulations are watered down, but a lot of them are changed (and this change can be disconcerting to those who are accustomed to the specific way a perfume smells).  And it seems that in some cases, they are changed and intensified rather than watered down (as in the case of M7).

I was thinking about the reformulation of Jean Patou Sublime the other day.  The original version (with the teardrop shaped cap) is so different from the reformulation (in the rectangular bottle).  The newer version is not watered down at all, but just different.  I actually like both versions.  And now, I've been hearing that the Patou scents will no longer be made, so whatever is on the shelves is all there will be.  Such iconic fragrances -- Joy, 1000, Sublime, Eau de Patou.....

I have about a quarter bottle left of Cartier So Pretty and am using it judiciously.  Will need to see if I can find it online when I eventually run out -- such a lovely fragrance!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ooh, I am curious now about Dans Tes Bras.  I was aware of it, but hadn't paid much attention to it before.  I need to check it out.


I think the name is totally appropriate for Dans Tes Bras, as it translates to "in your arms" and it kind of captures the salty muskiness of skin.

There is a lot of nuance to Musc Ravageur, but it's always very warm and comfortable for me to wear. The first time I tried it, it totally grossed me out, but now I really love it.


----------



## mstay

Valentino


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I think the name is totally appropriate for Dans Tes Bras, as it translates to "in your arms" and it kind of captures the salty muskiness of skin.
> 
> There is a lot of nuance to Musc Ravageur, but it's always very warm and comfortable for me to wear. The first time I tried it, it totally grossed me out, but now I really love it.


I've been meaning to order samples of Noir Epices and Superstitious, and I'm adding Dans Tes Bras to the list.  I've also been debating about trying Le Parfum de Therese, but I'm thinking I'll pass on that for the time being.

It's interesting how it takes a bit of time and repeated testings before some perfumes click -- sounds like that was your experience with Musc Ravageur.  I think I've had that experience with a couple of perfumes as well.  On the other hand, there have also been a few perfumes that I really liked as soon as I sniffed them, but the liking did not endure when I tried them a few more times.  I was just glad I did not impulsively buy a full bottle after trying them the first time.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> It's interesting how it takes a bit of time and repeated testings before some perfumes click -- sounds like that was your experience with Musc Ravageur.  I think I've had that experience with a couple of perfumes as well.


I've heard a lot of people say that about the Frederic Malle line in general: it took a few tries to really understand a lot of them. I think that speaks to the complexity of the perfumes in the line. They're not easy, so they're not really appealing to people who make snap judgements.

Some Le Labos have been like that for me, as well. I hated the line for the longest time, but now some of my favorites in my collection are Le Labos.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## chowlover2

People of the Labyrinths


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've been meaning to order samples of Noir Epices and Superstitious, and I'm adding Dans Tes Bras to the list.  I've also been debating about trying Le Parfum de Therese, but I'm thinking I'll pass on that for the time being.
> 
> It's interesting how it takes a bit of time and repeated testings before some perfumes click -- sounds like that was your experience with Musc Ravageur.  I think I've had that experience with a couple of perfumes as well.  On the other hand, there have also been a few perfumes that I really liked as soon as I sniffed them, but the liking did not endure when I tried them a few more times.  I was just glad I did not impulsively buy a full bottle after trying them the first time.


I always know at first sniff whether a scent is a go or no. So many nos, but it makes my life easier.
Has anyone snagged a sample of Chanel's Le Lion? I am most curious.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I've heard a lot of people say that about the Frederic Malle line in general: it took a few tries to really understand a lot of them. I think that speaks to the complexity of the perfumes in the line. They're not easy, so they're not really appealing to people who make snap judgements.
> 
> Some Le Labos have been like that for me, as well. I hated the line for the longest time, but now some of my favorites in my collection are Le Labos.


Yes, it does take a few tries to understand some of the more complex ones.  Also, when perfumers use new notes or combine an unusual set of  notes in a complex composition, it takes me a little bit of time to really understand the scent.  

Some of the Serge Lutens scents are also ones it has taken me a while to grow into because of the unexpected twists and turns in the composition.  When I first tried Ambre Sultan, I wasn't sure about it at all.  I thought something about it was too much -- maybe the spices in it.  But I kept thinking about it over time, and when I eventually decided to sample it again, I found myself liking the scent a lot.  Perhaps it was because they toned down the spice in the newer version I tried, or perhaps my tastes had changed.....not sure.  Anyway, I now own a full bottle.  

Le Labo is a house I haven't tried at all.  I've noticed they offer sample sets so I plan to explore the house at some point.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> I always know at first sniff whether a scent is a go or no. So many nos, but it makes my life easier.
> Has anyone snagged a sample of Chanel's Le Lion? I am most curious.


It does make life easier, especially when there are so many perfumes out there.  The ones that I revisited are usually the ones that stayed in my mind, and I felt like I needed to explore or try them again because of the complexity and the different facets and dimensions to the scent.

I haven't tried Le Lion yet, but am also curious to hear from anyone who has tried the perfume.


----------



## rutabaga

Juliette Has a Gun - Not a Perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## coniglietta

Haven't worn perfume for a while but today I decided to put on some Dior J'adore.


----------



## chowlover2

Salvatore Ferragamo's first fragrance.


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> such a lovely fragrance!


I got mine because of you stating about it here 


SOTD: Mojave Ghost by Byredo - for me, this is one of those: I love it in winter but I can't stand it in the summer time


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> I got mine because of you stating about it here
> 
> 
> SOTD: Mojave Ghost by Byredo - for me, this is one of those: I love it in winter but I can't stand it in the summer time


Yes, I remember discussing it with you sometime back.  Glad you are enjoying it.

Today's fragrance:  Annick Goutal Heure Exquise.


----------



## MJDaisy

ysl black opium


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## fendifemale

Sferics said:


> How would you describe it?


A clean musky. Very similar to old school DKNY. It's neroli & lavender but I get no whiffs of the lavender. The dry down is a woodsy soap aroma. If that makes sense. Like fancy detergent. If you like Tyler Candle Co. laundry wash or "artisan" wash for clothes, you may love this fragrance.


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Under the Stars


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit because it's Friday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## MJDaisy

ysl black opium again....this may be my new fave...been wearing it on repeat.


----------



## Sferics

fendifemale said:


> A clean musky. Very similar to old school DKNY. It's neroli & lavender but I get no whiffs of the lavender. The dry down is a woodsy soap aroma. If that makes sense. Like fancy detergent. If you like Tyler Candle Co. laundry wash or "artisan" wash for clothes, you may love this fragrance.


Thank you - sounds very interesting!


----------



## fendifemale

Sferics said:


> Thank you - sounds very interesting!


It is quite pleasant. I started off with a purse spray then upgraded. Give it a try. I'm getting Bourbon next.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes L'Ambre des Merveilles.


----------



## roundandround

Mona di Orio Nuit Noire YUM!


----------



## SEWDimples

Trying some perfume I have around the house.  Diva Rose by Emanuel Ungaro. I like perfurmes with Rose scent more than I thought. Also, like Rosabotanica by Balenciaga as well.


----------



## chowlover2

Spicebomb by V & R


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## jess236

Sisley Eau de Soir


----------



## fendifemale

Dolce & Gabbana- Pour Femme♡


----------



## taniherd

TM Angel


----------



## carterazo

TBS White musk


----------



## zzceri

Jo Malone Orange Bitters


----------



## Sferics

fendifemale said:


> It is quite pleasant. I started off with a purse spray then upgraded. Give it a try. I'm getting Bourbon next.


I will!


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Occitane en Provence Vanille & Narcisse body lotion:  I have about a quarter bottle left and plan to finish it soon, so it's my scent of the day.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Ginger Biscuit


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Arso


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Chance


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou Sublime


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Allure


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde because we have a new president.


----------



## purselovah91

Can anyone recommend a good organic perfume please? XOXO


----------



## chowlover2

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## Tasha1

Nea Jul et Mad,

and test Garuda Jul et Mad


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## chowlover2

Cashmere Mist


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanel Egoiste (original formulation)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

Tom Ford Metallique


----------



## CaliLove21

During this pandemic I’ve mainly been wearing perfume for my own enjoyment at home. When I go out (grocery shopping mainly) there are two perfumes I consistently get compliments on even with wearing masks and standing behind plastic barriers socially distanced: YSL Libre Intense & Louis Vuitton Ombré Nomade. Both very strong but not in an unpleasant way!


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I took a short break from wearing fragrance due to some allergies, but am much better now, so I'm happy to resume wearing perfume today with Chanel Gardenia.


----------



## coniglietta

Burberry Body Tender


----------



## octopus17

Ambroise by Ormande Jayne - I don't even know if they do it anymore


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## stephsposhlife

Diptyque Do Son! My new obsession ❤️


----------



## Miner's wife

Coach Floral


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Continuing with Chanel Gardenia today.


----------



## etudes

Emporio Armani Lei


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## rutabaga

R+O Relative Paradise


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Promise


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've been meaning to order samples of Noir Epices and Superstitious, and I'm adding Dans Tes Bras to the list.  I've also been debating about trying Le Parfum de Therese, but I'm thinking I'll pass on that for the time being.
> 
> It's interesting how it takes a bit of time and repeated testings before some perfumes click -- sounds like that was your experience with Musc Ravageur.  I think I've had that experience with a couple of perfumes as well.  On the other hand, there have also been a few perfumes that I really liked as soon as I sniffed them, but the liking did not endure when I tried them a few more times.  I was just glad I did not impulsively buy a full bottle after trying them the first time.


Parfum de Therese is n acquired taste And dependent on skin chemistry. In the summertime, when I feel it’s most appropriate, it’s like rotting melons on me. Apologies if that is too graphic! I find Dans Tes Bras very wearable.

today, Dans tes Bras


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## jess236

Chloe EDP


----------



## Miner's wife

Jimmy Choo Fever


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Parfum de Therese is n acquired taste And dependent on skin chemistry. In the summertime, when I feel it’s most appropriate, it’s like rotting melons on me. Apologies if that is too graphic! I find Dans Tes Bras very wearable.
> 
> today, Dans tes Bras


Ah, thank you for the description, and no, it's not too graphic at all.  There's one other fragrance with that melon scent -- vintage Diorella I think -- which also can be difficult for some.  I'm not a fan of many fruity notes in fragrances, and melon kind of tops that list!  Of course, so much depends on how it's blended and in the hands of a skilled perfumer, even challenging notes have the potential to  become intriguing, I suppose.  

I do like peach, apricot, plum sometimes (depends on the blending) and citrus notes, so there are still a lot of fruity notes I like!  In any case, I am not testing anything for a few months, especially after my recent allergies.  I'm also wearing the same perfume for two to three days in a row.  Today, I switched to Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere.  I am trying to finish what's left in my bottle.


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Jubilation XXV because I'm getting my first covid vaccination today.


----------



## ultravisitor

Also, just an FYI: there will be a price increase on February 1 for the perfumes in Dior's exclusive line. The prices will be going up $30 for both the 125ml and 250ml bottles, so if you know you want one, then now would be a good time to get one.


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly d'Hermès


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Amouage Jubilation XXV because I'm getting my first covid vaccination today.


Good luck.  A few of my friends have gotten the vaccine here (mostly those working in healthcare).

Scent of the day:   Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere.


----------



## taniherd

B&BW In The Stars


----------



## chowlover2

BB&W Moonlight Path







7


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Note di Profumum Meraviglia


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Chant d'Aromes today.


----------



## carterazo

coniglietta said:


> Burberry Body Tender


How different is it from Burberry Body? Is it softer?


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## bagshopr

Emerald Reign by House of Sillage


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Patchouli Imperial


----------



## coniglietta

carterazo said:


> How different is it from Burberry Body? Is it softer?



I haven't tried the original, but Body Tender has less of a sillage on me. It has a clean, soft rose and woody scent with some musk as it dries down. It lasts a long time. I like that it's  softer and demure in a way because it's not fruity or sweet. Very sad it's been discontinued.


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Velvet Haze


----------



## Tasha1

perris monte carlo

rose de taif extrait


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco + Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## chowlover2

Neiges by Lise Wattier, perfect for a snowy day!


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## rutabaga

Commodity - Nectar


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I wanted a rose-based fragrance today, so I picked Lancome Tresor L'Absolu.


----------



## 880

FM Fleur de Cassie (older version)


----------



## chowlover2

Teint de Neiges by Lorenzo Villoresi


----------



## Tasha1

*Incense* Lyn Harris for Matthew Williams


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## coniglietta

Prada Candy


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Black Saffron


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I had a hard time deciding today between Christian Dior Bois d'Argent and New Look 1947.  Finally decided to go with New Look 1947, which I haven't worn in a while.  Will wear Bois d'Argent tomorrow!


----------



## carterazo

coniglietta said:


> I haven't tried the original, but Body Tender has less of a sillage on me. It has a clean, soft rose and woody scent with some musk as it dries down. It lasts a long time. I like that it's  softer and demure in a way because it's not fruity or sweet. Very sad it's been discontinued.



Thanks for your description.  Those are notes I want to try.  Now I must hurry up to find it before it disappears of becomes too expensive.


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP


----------



## chowlover2

Fendi Theorema


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger


----------



## 19flowers

Vuitton Etoile Filante


----------



## afroken

Byredo Bal D'Afrique


----------



## Simplymaryam

Ishbin said:


> Maison Margiela Replica By the Fireplace


I'm completely biased but SUCH a beautiful warm scent. I have quite a few perfumes and this is by far the best, most long lasting one. And the one I have gotten the most compliments on. Just recently bought their coffee break (i believe it's called that) and it just does not have the same longevity.  It smells delicious but just not the same as By the Fireplace. It is also a little more masculine, which I don't mind but I can imagine why it is offputting for some. Haven't gotten nowhere as many compliments as I have with By the Fireplace either.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver.


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eau des Merveilles


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## dotty8

Chanel - Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## NavyRisa

Wonder if anyone love Rose Prick by TF? Is this really smell like Rose or just a little bit of it and more on spicy side??

I just bought GUCCi Bloom (love it), First by Van Cleef & Arpel (love it), Chanel No. 5 (love it), and Rose Anonyme (Atelier Cologne which I just gave away, don't like this smell at all. Don't know why when I tried in the mall and like it).


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Annick Goutal Heure Exquise.


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly d'Hermès


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## rutabaga

Gucci Bloom


----------



## chowlover2

Hermes Caleche


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Noir Epices


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## papertiger

McQueen's Kingdom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Un Lys


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## kuriso

Louis Vuitton Etoile Filante


----------



## Tasha1

La Prairie by La Prairie


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Fragonard Grain de Soleil


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Nat334

I usually get the song "Summer Breeze" stuck in my head while wearing this.


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Fleur de Chine (last drops)


----------



## taniherd

TM Angel Muse


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Allure


----------



## Miner's wife

Coach Floral EDP


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Fiji Pineapple Palm


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She - last drops after 21 years.  It no longer lasts much.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cartier So Pretty


----------



## dailygrace

Libre by YSL mixed with Essence Gabrielle Chanel. I tend to layer several fragrances


----------



## chowlover2

KL


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Arso


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Aromatherapy (Hibiscus + Ylang Ylang)


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She - will use it until I finish it.  If I put on multiple squirts, I can smell it some.  (one squirt, maximum two was plenty good enough back in the day.)  Luckily we are at home and working in separate spaces, so no one is remotely overwhelmed by the smell.


----------



## bagshopr

Amazing Grace by Philosophy


----------



## Sferics

*Bucoliques de Provence






*


----------



## chowlover2

Fragonard Belle de Nuit


----------



## HeartHermes

Brand: Juliette Has a Gun
Perfume name: Not a Perfume
I purchased a sample and I like it, but not sure I like it enough to buy a full bottle. It's a molecular composition, the first one I've tried like that.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Carthusia Fiori di Capri -- enjoying this rich floral fragrance on a cold day.


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo AnOther 13


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## chowlover2

Le Labo Baie 19


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Meteore


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie


----------



## BigAkoya

This week, I have been wearing Jo Malone Red Roses.  I wear it all day, and spritz it on before bed.  
It's so dreamy.... I love it.  Smells like fresh roses.


----------



## chowlover2

Miller Harris Fleur Oriental


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## fendifemale

Victoria's Secret- First Love


----------



## chowlover2

Estee by Estee Lauder


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Paris body lotion:  I have a little bit left in my bottle that I hope to finish by the end of winter.  This lotion smells wonderful and the scent lingers for a long time.  I find that I use up scented lotions and creams faster than the EDT or EDP versions.


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford AmberNude


----------



## Nessa60

Guerlain Idylle Jasmin Lilas....Lovely Scent


----------



## Tasha1

Room1015

*Hollyrose*


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

It's my brother's birthday, and he would have loved it.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Liz Earle No:15 
it was a gift from my sister♥️


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse
> 
> It's my brother's birthday, and he would have loved it.


It's a beautiful fragrance, and a very nice way to honor the memory of your brother.

Today's fragrance: Chanel Coromandel


----------



## Jaydensmommy

LV California Dream


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co. - Pure Tiffany


----------



## loves

TF Lost Cherry. It’s been my go to perfume since I got it


----------



## chowlover2

Jitterbug by Sarah Horowitz










ji


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Violet Blonde


----------



## wee drop o bush

Jo Malone _Tuberose Angelica _♥️


----------



## Ishbin

Jean Paul Gaultier La Belle


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Noir Epices


----------



## Miner's wife

Kate Spade New York EDP


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Vol de Nuit


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage L'Interdit


----------



## fendifemale

Balenciaga- Paris


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanel Coromandel EdP


----------



## jenny_ales

Hello* Swanky! *I am new here in this forum, and I hope to get well with people that participate here. I wear FM 180 PURE , that is my mood today.


----------



## Miner's wife

Il Bacio by Borghese


----------



## cocopops

I'm wearing one of my vintage buys, Le Dix , Balenciaga.


----------



## Elina0408

These 2 , one in the morning the Tom Ford one and the Cherry Punk in the evening!


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Citron Fig


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Bois d'Armenie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- English Pear & Freesia


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Guerlain Bois d'Armenie


That sounds intriguing. I have never met a Guerlain I haven't liked.


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Ginger Biscuit


----------



## Nessa60

Prada Soleil au Zenith


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> That sounds intriguing. I have never met a Guerlain I haven't liked.


It's by Annick Menardo, and it's wonderful. I'm not sure I've tried anything of hers that I didn't love.

This one is now unavailable in the US, unfortunately. It can only be acquired overseas these days.


----------



## Tasha1

Fueguia 1833. *Tinta Roja*


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## cocopops

chowlover2 said:


> Jo Malone Ginger Biscuit


I'm not familar with this one but the name alone makes me want to try it.


----------



## cocopops

Shalimar - after browsing the powerhouse 80s thread, I decided to dig out my early 00s version.


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory- Mist You Madly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Robert Piguet Baghari


----------



## llaga22

Chanel 5


----------



## chowlover2

cocopops said:


> I'm not familar with this one but the name alone makes me want to try it.


It's one of my fav winter fragrances, was a ltd edition last year, but lots if places have decants for sale. I'll plug Surrender to Chance as they are a lovely bunch of women I have purchased from since some were sellers on Ebay.


----------



## chowlover2

Neiges by Lisa Wattier


----------



## Elina0408

The new  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Musc Noir from Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## meowkittycat

Chanel No 5 Eau Premiere. Yesterday, I wore No 5 EDT. I'm in the No 5 mood.


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge EdP


----------



## cocopops

chowlover2 said:


> It's one of my fav winter fragrances, was a ltd edition last year, but lots if places have decants for sale. I'll plug Surrender to Chance as they are a lovely bunch of women I have purchased from since some were sellers on Ebay.



Thank you so much for this info, I didn't realise it was possible to buy decants.  I've just had a quick look at this website and I'm amazed at how much choice there is. Unfortunately I couldn't find Ginger Biscuit but I've found lots of other fragrances that I would love to try and they even ship to the UK !


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> This one is now unavailable in the US, unfortunately. It can only be acquired overseas these days.


I didn't know Bois d'Armenie was no longer available here.  I never got around to testing this fragrance.  I also couldn't find any of the perfumes in their Les Deserts d'Orient series when I looked for them during the holiday season.  The one I had in mind to possibly purchase was Rose Nacree du Desert but it looks like they're not available anymore.

Scent of the day:  Serge Lutens Un Lys.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I didn't know Bois d'Armenie was no longer available here.  I never got around to testing this fragrance.  I also couldn't find any of the perfumes in their Les Deserts d'Orient series when I looked for them during the holiday season.  The one I had in mind to possibly purchase was Rose Nacree du Desert but it looks like they're not available anymore.


Yep. It's too bad. You can still find some of the fragrances from Les Deserts d'Orient online, but not many of them. They're not even on Guerlain's French website. There was a tester of Bois d'Armenie on the counter of my local Saks, and since I had heard that it was discontinued a while ago, I asked my SA if they actually had any bottles. There was only one broken bottle in the entire company. I was kind of bummed, so she took the tester and made me a few samples from it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yep. It's too bad. You can still find some of the fragrances from Les Deserts d'Orient online, but not many of them. They're not even on Guerlain's French website. There was a tester of Bois d'Armenie on the counter of my local Saks, and since I had heard that it was discontinued a while ago, I asked my SA if they actually had any bottles. There was only one broken bottle in the entire company. I was kind of bummed, so she took the tester and made me a few samples from it.


The fragrances from Les Deserts d'Orient were very well done.  I almost bought Encens Mythique d'Orient at one point.  But I really liked Rose Nacree du Desert when I tested it just before the pandemic last year.  Oh well, it's a bit disappointing that it's unavailable, but I have too many perfumes anyway so I guess it's okay if I don't add another bottle to my collection.
That was nice of the SA to make you some samples of Bois d'Armenie -- it sounds like a beautiful fragrance.


----------



## chowlover2

cocopops said:


> Thank you so much for this info, I didn't realise it was possible to buy decants.  I've just had a quick look at this website and I'm amazed at how much choice there is. Unfortunately I couldn't find Ginger Biscuit but I've found lots of other fragrances that I would love to try and they even ship to the UK !


I don't know if these sites ship to the UK, but here are some more sites for samples. Lucky Scent, Aedes de Venustas and when I remember the name of the other I will tell you. People also sell decants on Ebay, so check the UK version.


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Chanel No 5


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss Dior Originale EDT


----------



## Elina0408

Smells like spring and Florabotanica today


----------



## ultravisitor

Kilian Black Phantom


----------



## wee drop o bush

Robert Piguet _FRACAS Parfum 
	

		
			
		

		
	


_


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Estee Lauder Youth Dew bath oil:  Just a drop, dabbed on like parfum.  Smells great.


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Fever


----------



## chowlover2

Teint de Neiges


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Estee Lauder Youth Dew bath oil:  Just a drop, dabbed on like parfum.  Smells great.


I buy bath oils whenever I can. The longevity of a perfume, but it doesn't turn as some parfums do. My vintage L'interdit is from the 70's but smells the same as it did the day I bought it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> I buy bath oils whenever I can. The longevity of a perfume, but it doesn't turn as some parfums do. My vintage L'interdit is from the 70's but smells the same as it did the day I bought it.


This is my first bath oil and I love it.  The fragrance seems very concentrated in bath oils so you only need a drop or two, and it lasts a long time.  I wish there were bath oils available for some of my other favorite fragrances, but it seems like they are not offered that often.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Monsieur.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## cocopops

Guerlain Nahema


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford Amber Nude


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme (original)


----------



## cocopops

Chanel No 5


----------



## Kat_tush

Miu miu


----------



## maris.crane

D&G L’Imperatrice


----------



## ILoveOrange

Hermès- *eau de merveilles*


----------



## chowlover2

Cashmere Mist


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Shalimar EDT.

 I thought I would also try the body lotion today (it came as part of a set with the EDT) but unfortunately it hasn't stood the test of time as well as the fragrance so it's ended up in the bin.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Enjoying Carnal Flower by Frederic Malle today.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel all week.
Lately- Coco
Today- Rivera


----------



## chowlover2

Neiges by Lise Wattier


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Mandorino di Amalfi
I'm ready for spring...


----------



## cocopops

Chanel No 22


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou Sublime in the square bottle:  I sprayed this today and thought I smelt pineapple but when I checked the notes, there's no pineapple in this one.  Anyway, while I prefer the original beautiful Sublime in the bottle with the teardrop cap, I do like this one a lot and find it to be a pretty nice fragrance.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Jean Patou Sublime in the square bottle:  I sprayed this today and thought I smelt pineapple but when I checked the notes, there's no pineapple in this one.  Anyway, while I prefer the original beautiful Sublime in the bottle with the teardrop cap, I do like this one a lot and find it to be a pretty nice fragrance.


ITA re pineapple


----------



## chowlover2

Citron Fig


----------



## cocopops

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Jean Patou Sublime in the square bottle:  I sprayed this today and thought I smelt pineapple but when I checked the notes, there's no pineapple in this one.  Anyway, while I prefer the original beautiful Sublime in the bottle with the teardrop cap, I do like this one a lot and find it to be a pretty nice fragrance.



I only know the vintage Sublime, which I've now run out of unfortunately. Is the square bottle version from the P&G era ?


----------



## cocopops

Shalimar EDT - again.


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cocopops said:


> I only know the vintage Sublime, which I've now run out of unfortunately. Is the square bottle version from the P&G era ?


The square bottle is the more recent version (not sure of the era).  In any case, I recall reading somewhere that Patou fragrances will no longer be produced so whatever is left on the store shelves is all that's left.  I have the EDP (square bottle) but it's also available in the EDT version.

Today's fragrance:  Jean Patou Sublime, older version.


----------



## cocopops

Purses & Perfumes said:


> The square bottle is the more recent version (not sure of the era).  In any case, I recall reading somewhere that Patou fragrances will no longer be produced so whatever is left on the store shelves is all that's left.  I have the EDP (square bottle) but it's also available in the EDT version.
> 
> Today's fragrance:  Jean Patou Sublime, older version.


Yes I read that somewhere also, it was mentioned that LVMH bought the Jean Patou brand so that they could use the name Joy for the new Dior fragrance


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cocopops said:


> Yes I read that somewhere also, it was mentioned that LVMH bought the Jean Patou brand so that they could use the name Joy for the new Dior fragrance


Jean Patou Joy... such an iconic fragrance. Joy, and also 1000 and Sublime from this house will all be greatly missed.  Luckily, I have enough Sublime but only have very small quantities of the other two.  I have a sample somewhere of Joy Forever, also from this house.  I might wear it tomorrow.


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage L'Interdit


----------



## taniherd

Lancôme LaVie Intensement


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo Vetiver Moloko


----------



## hot482

Today I wore Bond No9  My New York. Love it.


----------



## Tasha1

Guerlain Guet-Apens, after holidays mood


----------



## chowlover2

Obsession


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Star Magnolia


----------



## chowlover2

Amazing Grace


----------



## cocopops

Chanel No 5


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Heritage EdT

Picked this up the other day for a good price.


----------



## JenJBS

After Sunset by Kilian


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Maison Margiela-Springtime in the Park


----------



## Miner's wife

Signorina Eau de Toilette by Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## chowlover2

Heart by Garden Botanica


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Annick Goutal Neroli


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Balenciaga Le Dix EDT


----------



## coniglietta

Philosophy Amazing Grace Ballet Rose


----------



## Tasha1

Jar Jardenia


----------



## ultravisitor

Yves Saint Laurent Kouros


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## chowlover2

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19, paired with the matching cream.


----------



## chowlover2

Lovely by SJP


----------



## ultravisitor

Yves Saint Laurent Body Kouros

Annick Menardo is magic.


----------



## cocopops

Guerlain Eau De Cologne Imperiale


----------



## limom

YSL Paris.


----------



## Tasha1

*Rose 1845 by Lazarus

*


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege My Sin


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Mon Precieux Nectar


----------



## ijustneedthis

Vivienne Westwood - Boudoir


----------



## chowlover2

Fracas


----------



## cocopops

Jean Patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu edp


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Heritage EdT

So good that Roja Dove copied it and has swindled people into spending over ten times the amount for his copy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jost woke up, but I think I'll be wearing Intense Cafe by Montale today.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

Perfect for a cashmere sweater day.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Armani Prive Iris Celadon


----------



## meowkittycat

Guerlain Mon Guerlain EDT


----------



## chowlover2

Spicebomb


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Chanel No 5


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Borneo 1834 today.  Enjoying the wonderful drydown -- labdanum, cacao and patchouli.


----------



## Molly0

Carolina Herrera Good Girl Legere


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oud Jaune Intense today. It's sooooo beautiful!


----------



## rugchomp

Carolina Herrera Good Girl Eau de Perfume


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes L'Ambre des Merveilles:  Warm and cozy, with amber and vanilla.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle French Lover


----------



## fendifemale

VS- First Love


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Kobe by Xerjoff.


----------



## JenJBS

Full Moon Rising by Andromeda's Curse


----------



## pmburk

A classic - Guerlain Shalimar.


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Guerlain Nehema PDT


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## noellesmommy

Byredo Bal D'Afrique


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## meowkittycat

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## Tasha1

*Zoologist

Camel*


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Superstitious


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal FLower


----------



## JenJBS

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Christian Dior Diorella ETD - my first decant from STC.


----------



## JenJBS

cocopops said:


> Vintage Christian Dior Diorella ETD - my first decant from STC.



STC??? Website? Store?


----------



## cocopops

JenJBS said:


> STC??? Website? Store?



A lovely poster on here told me about the website, Surrender to Chance, where you can buy decants as I was after a particular fragance to try which had been discontinued. Unfortunately I couldn't get hold of that particular fragance but I managed to find a few others to try which arrived yesterday, so I will be working my way through them this week. I have to say it's a bit like being a little kid in a sweetshop - I want everything !


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Nocturnes


----------



## JenJBS

cocopops said:


> A lovely poster on here told me about the website, Surrender to Chance, where you can buy decants as I was after a particular fragance to try which had been discontinued. Unfortunately I couldn't get hold of that particular fragance but I managed to find a few others to try which arrived yesterday, so I will be working my way through them this week. I have to say it's a bit like being a little kid in a sweetshop - I want everything !



Thank you! I've used LuckyScent .com and microperfumes .com for that purpose. Just got in a bunch I am excited to try. I'll check out the STC website. I heard of DecantX .com but haven't used it myself.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@JenJBS, I have ordered from Surrender to Chance before and they usually send coupons periodically if you sign up.   Other options for decants include scentsplit and the Perfumed Court.  Are you looking to explore any specific types of scents like gourmands or vintages?  Good luck and have fun exploring new fragrances!


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @JenJBS, I have ordered from Surrender to Chance before and they usually send coupons periodically if you sign up.   Other options for decants include scentsplit and the Perfumed Court.  Are you looking to explore any specific types of scents like gourmands or vintages?  Good luck and have fun exploring new fragrances!



Thank you! It's fun to explore new scents! Any favorite scents you'd recommend?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Thank you! It's fun to explore new scents! Any favorite scents you'd recommend?


I tend to like florals, floral green scents, chypres and also warm, spicy fragrances.  Also soapy and powdery scents (although that comes and goes in phases).   Of course, perfume tastes vary based on seasons, and also on other things going on in our lives.

I think sampling is a great idea as you will soon come to identify the ones you like and the scents that are not so much to your taste.  So I would definitely recommend sampling and trying different scents.  I have a lot of favorite scents and will think about and whittle down the list and then make suggestions in a day or so.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I tend to like florals, floral green scents, chypres and also warm, spicy fragrances.  Also soapy and powdery scents (although that comes and goes in phases).   Of course, perfume tastes vary based on seasons, and also on other things going on in our lives.
> 
> I think sampling is a great idea as you will soon come to identify the ones you like and the scents that are not so much to your taste.  So I would definitely recommend sampling and trying different scents.  I have a lot of favorite scents and will think about and whittle down the list and then make suggestions in a bit.



Excellent advice! Thank you for your time and help. Much appreciated.


----------



## jess236

Si Eau de Toilette


----------



## chowlover2

Jitterbug by Sarah Horowitz


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Thank you! It's fun to explore new scents! Any favorite scents you'd recommend?


It was hard for me to choose favorites!  I've picked a few below, and these are the ones I have used most over the last couple of months.  But I could easily add another 20 or so scents to the list!    However, that would have made my post too long!

Also, it will help to know what kind of scents you like when I am making recommendations since there are so many scents out there so it will help narrow it down a bit and make it more helpful to you.

My favorites change from time to time.   Currently, the ones I am using and rotating the most are:
Guerlain Shalimar vintage eau de cologne:  This was my first perfume and a long-standing favorite so it always stays in rotation even if I don't wear it that often.  For those who are not drawn to the classic version, there are various flankers like Shalimar Cologne which have just the fluffy bergamot and vanilla combination.
Chanel No. 19 (longstanding favorite).  I have all the versions and I think either the EDP or No. 19 Poudre is the one I would start off with in exploring this line.
Guerlain Vol de Nuit: Mysterious, dreamy, powdery.
Chanel Coromandel from the Chanel exclusifs line:  Beautifully balanced with patchouli, incense and a whiff of white chocolate.  I'm not big on patchouli but this one (and Borneo 1834) are my patchouli scents.
Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie:  New-found favorite.
Christian Dior Bois d'Argent:  This and L'Eau d'Hiver by Frederic Malle are relatively new to my collection but have been used quite a bit this year as I find them so lovely and comforting.
Annick Goutal Neroli:  I love orange blossom and neroli fragrances (although rose, iris, narcissus and lily are also right up there) and I have more than one orange blossom scent, but this one I always find to be uplifting and calming.
For rose, I like Serge Lutens Sa Majeste la Rose for a more true to life rose scent.  Portrait of a Lady is the one I reach for when I want a more complex, darker rose fragrance.  Also Caron Parfum Sacre for a complex rose.
As for lily fragrances, my favorite is Un Lys by Serge Lutens.  Lots of people also love Cartier Baiser Vole.
I typically tend to wear gardenia (Gardenia Petale, VC&A), lilac (Aerin Lilac Path) and tuberose (Carnal Flower) more in the warmer months but if there are any other florals you like, let me know and I can give you more specific suggestions.
My warm, spicy faves include vintage Opium flankers and also Shanghai Lily, but these are discontinued.  Fragonard's Grain de Soleil is another good one.  Also adding fragrances with vanilla and/or on the slightly sweeter side:  Dior Feve Delicieuse, Dior Addict and Orchidee Vanille VC&A, to name a few.  Sandalwood:  Guerlain Samsara and Chanel Bois des Iles. 

I still feel like I've left out several perfumes I love but at this point, I would be interested to know what your favorite perfumes are -- this will help me avoid redundancies when recommending perfumes.  Also, if you are interested in exploring vintages, @880 has a fabulous collection and can give you some tips.  I think @880 had also linked some excellent articles on perfumery but I can't seem to find them.

Scent of the day:  Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady.


----------



## JenJBS

@Purses & Perfumes 

Thank you so much! I really appreciate this help! I'm so new to perfumes that I don't have any favorites yet.  At this point I don't want to just try scents I know I like, since I will probably love some scents I have never tried. At a previous job a couple ladies wore so much perfume it was borderline repulsive. None of the rest of us wore any perfume to avoid adding to the already over-scented air. I was there for ten years. Before that I was in the military, and didn't really use perfume other than a couple VS body sprays (Strawberries and Champagne, Amber Romance). I like citrus, and vanilla, and berries. I'm figuring out which floral scents I like other than rose and lilac. I have a couple tropical scent samples coming, and like the smell of coconut. Since I liked Amber Romance, I think I probably like amber... You've given me a good selection to start with. Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## cocopops

Creed Fleurs de Gardenia


----------



## Molly0

Glossier You.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> @Purses & Perfumes
> 
> Thank you so much! I really appreciate this help! I'm so new to perfumes that I don't have any favorites yet.  At this point I don't want to just try scents I know I like, since I will probably love some scents I have never tried. At a previous job a couple ladies wore so much perfume it was borderline repulsive. None of the rest of us wore any perfume to avoid adding to the already over-scented air. I was there for ten years. Before that I was in the military, and didn't really use perfume other than a couple VS body sprays (Strawberries and Champagne, Amber Romance). I like citrus, and vanilla, and berries. I'm figuring out which floral scents I like other than rose and lilac. I have a couple tropical scent samples coming, and like the smell of coconut. Since I liked Amber Romance, I think I probably like amber... You've given me a good selection to start with. Thanks!


You're welcome.  Since you're very new to perfumes, I definitely suggest just getting samples and exploring -- no rush to get full bottles until you've figured out your favorites.  It's unfortunate that you had co-workers that sprayed too much perfume.   I am a habitual undersprayer when it comes to perfumes and I prefer it that way.   I think you might like the current Guerlain scents like Shalimar Souffle.  Also, maybe check out Chanel Allure.  Guerlain Terracotta le Parfum is a lovely tropical scent with some coconut.  Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> You're welcome.  Since you're very new to perfumes, I definitely suggest just getting samples and exploring -- no rush to get full bottles until you've figured out your favorites.  It's unfortunate that you had co-workers that sprayed too much perfume.   I am a habitual undersprayer when it comes to perfumes and I prefer it that way.   I think you might like the current Guerlain scents like Shalimar Souffle.  Also, maybe check out Chanel Allure.  Guerlain Terracotta le Parfum is a lovely tropical scent with some coconut.  Good luck and enjoy!



Thank you!     I ordered more samples last night! It's fun being able to enjoy perfumes again! Lots of love for all the undersprayers! I will add these to my list of samples to check out. Thanks!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 22:  I just realized I forgot to include my favorite chypres and aldehydic florals in the list above.  Anyway, today, I am wearing Chanel No. 22, a stunning aldehyde, and one that I like more than Chanel No. 5.


----------



## JenJBS

French Kiss by Poesie


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Fiji Pineapple Palm


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24

Happy National Fragrance Day!


----------



## cocopops

Today it's another Creed decant, Jasmin Imperatrice Eugenie.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jasmin des Anges by Christian Dior:  I had a sample which came with a purchase, and decided to try this one today.  It's pretty -- I get quite a bit of jasmine and apricot.


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Chloe


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## cocopops

Hermes 24 Faubourg EDT


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome Idole


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Artisan Parfumeur Mimosa Pour Moi


----------



## Molly0

Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## RachelCohen808

Hermessence Santal Massoïa Hermès. Milky woody and creamy and does not trigger my migraines.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque eau rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Elsa Peretti


----------



## cocopops

Jean Patou 1000


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I tend to like florals, floral green scents, chypres and also warm, spicy fragrances.  Also soapy and powdery scents (although that comes and goes in phases).   Of course, perfume tastes vary based on seasons, and also on other things going on in our lives.
> 
> I think sampling is a great idea as you will soon come to identify the ones you like and the scents that are not so much to your taste.  So I would definitely recommend sampling and trying different scents.  I have a lot of favorite scents and will think about and whittle down the list and then make suggestions in a day or so.


+1 with @Purses & Perfumes, @JenJBS! Also, love Surrender to Chance, but it’s easy to get carried away and then realize you ordered like fifty tiny vials. , , I adore French fragrance houses and vintage: Caron; Guerlain; older Frederic Malle. i used to love Serge Lutens too. My personal favorite is relatively vintage, somewhat modern ish  FM fleur de cassie. For true vintage, I love shalimar EDC disc bottle or Mitsouko extrait. For Caron, vintage Poivre extrait. For rose perfumes, Amouage lyric man; FM Une Rose; relative vintage L’artisan Voleur des Roses, or, Portrait of a Lady.
edit: @JenJBS, I just read that you were interested in amber. A modern classic is Serge Lutens Amber Sultan

@cocopops, I would be interested what you think of vintage Diorella. I found it (and the more modern Parfum de Therese) difficult to wear p, perhaps due to the juxtaposition of melon and oak moss or chypre . It’s been a while, I may not be remembering it correctly though. . .

Today, FM dans tes bras


----------



## Tasha1

Tanta Roja by Fueguia 1833

slightly reminds me Intense Tiare by Montale


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Jo Malone - Peony & Blush Suede


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> +1 with @Purses & Perfumes, @JenJBS! Also, love Surrender to Chance, but it’s easy to get carried away and then realize you ordered like fifty tiny vials. , , I adore French fragrance houses and vintage: Caron; Guerlain; older Frederic Malle. i used to love Serge Lutens too. My personal favorite is relatively vintage, somewhat modern ish  FM fleur de cassie. For true vintage, I love shalimar EDC disc bottle or Mitsouko extrait. For Caron, vintage Poivre extrait. For rose perfumes, Amouage lyric man; FM Une Rose; relative vintage L’artisan Voleur des Roses, or, Portrait of a Lady.
> edit: @JenJBS, I just read that you were interested in amber. A modern classic is Serge Lutens Amber Sultan
> 
> @cocopops, I would be interested what you think of vintage Diorella. I found it (and the more modern Parfum de Therese) difficult to wear p, perhaps due to the juxtaposition of melon and oak moss or chypre . It’s been a while, I may not be remembering it correctly though. . .
> 
> Today, FM dans tes bras



 Thank you!   Not to fifty sample vials, but I have a couple dozen, and a few more on the way... Thank you for the suggestions! I really appreciate the help! And now my list of samples to buy is even longer.   So far my favorite (by far) is French Kiss by Poesie. Blueberry and Marshmallow.

Today, I'm wearing Bonjour Seniorita by Tous. Got a full bottle for $30; a tester, so I didn't get the fun box, but did get the beautiful bottle and cute bear cap. I could return it, but like it well enough to keep it for that price.


----------



## jess236

Alien EDT


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> +1 with @Purses & Perfumes, @JenJBS! Also, love Surrender to Chance, but it’s easy to get carried away and then realize you ordered like fifty tiny vials.


Ha, ha, yes, those tiny vials do add up...  Last year, I added quite a few samples, and decided not to order any more until I cleared out some of the samples sitting in my perfume tray.  This week, I decided I would try to finish some of them, so today I am wearing Guerlain Neroli Outrenoir.  It's pretty -- neroli and tea, although I wish there was more neroli and a little less tea.  Still, it's a very nice fragrance for warm weather.


----------



## cocopops

Shalimar EDT - not quite vintage but almost there


----------



## cocopops

@880, Diorella was my first perfume 'love' which I found when I was 17, I wore it constantly for a few years but then moved on to Miss Dior, Mitsouko, Poison etc. and never wore it again until the decant arrived last week. It was like finding a old friend after a long absence, and I have to say I'm smitten again. I've read some reviews on a fragrance forum which described it as over ripe flowers but I really don't get that but then again my nose isn't very knowledgeable - I know what I like but not why I like it


----------



## JenJBS

cocopops said:


> @880, Diorella was my first perfume 'love' which I found when I was 17, I wore it constantly for a few years but then moved on to Miss Dior, Mitsouko, Poison etc. and never wore it again until the decant arrived last week. It was like finding a old friend after a long absence, and I have to say I'm smitten again. I've read some reviews on a fragrance forum which described it as over ripe flowers but I really don't get that but then again my nose isn't very knowledgeable - I know what I like but not why I like it



Is the forum Fragrantica?


----------



## ultravisitor

For this evening: Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Noir Epices


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## cocopops

JenJBS said:


> Is the forum Fragrantica?


Yes, it is - I also realise I should have said it was likened to over ripe fruit/old flowers, not over ripe flowers.  I was too busy watching the end of an auction on ebay for some vintage Diorella to check my post made sense


----------



## iseebearbears

American Eagle Aura (the discontinued one from the 2000s, not the brand new one they released which is completely different!)
I have like 10 bottles at home which I bought at 700% the price on eBay as I had no other choice.


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Jean Desprez Sheherazade - my last decant from STC.


----------



## JenJBS

cocopops said:


> Yes, it is - I also realise I should have said it was likened to over ripe fruit/old flowers, not over ripe flowers.  I was too busy watching the end of an auction on ebay for some vintage Diorella to check my post made sense



I really like Fragrantica.


----------



## Elina0408

Fracas


----------



## Tasha1

Elogia de la Sombra by Fueguia


----------



## HRM

Louve Serge Lutens


----------



## JenJBS

Does anyone do a one of those monthly subscriptions? Scentbird, Scentbox, etc. 

I'm considering it as a way to try a variety of perfumes - including scents I wouldn't choose for myself, since I might end up loving them. And one a month won't be overwhelming, and will give me a chance to try each scent several times before the next one arrives. I understand that with Scentbird if you buy a full bottle of the scent you tried, you get a $15 discount, so the 8oz sample ends up being free.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Does anyone do a one of those monthly subscriptions? Scentbird, Scentbox, etc.
> 
> I'm considering it as a way to try a variety of perfumes - including scents I wouldn't choose for myself, since I might end up loving them. And one a month won't be overwhelming, and will give me a chance to try each scent several times before the next one arrives. I understand that with Scentbird if you buy a full bottle of the scent you tried, you get a $15 discount, so the 8oz sample ends up being free.


I thought about doing one of those a couple years ago but in the end decided not to, here is my reasoning. I think perfume is very personal, what works for one person's body may not work for another. As well, I may like the scent that one company came out with, but even with similar notes do not enjoy what another company has. An example of this is that I love Jo Malone and LV's rose perfume, but do not like Chloe's rose version. I may like the green and floral from one company, but like the woody from another company.

So even if I do their quiz and be as specific as possible, what they send me may still not be my liking. Or maybe I'm just being too picky   

Out of curiosity do you have a favourite perfume?


----------



## ultravisitor

JenJBS said:


> Does anyone do a one of those monthly subscriptions? Scentbird, Scentbox, etc.
> 
> I'm considering it as a way to try a variety of perfumes - including scents I wouldn't choose for myself, since I might end up loving them. And one a month won't be overwhelming, and will give me a chance to try each scent several times before the next one arrives. I understand that with Scentbird if you buy a full bottle of the scent you tried, you get a $15 discount, so the 8oz sample ends up being free.


I have done Scentbird, and they do have some really good houses to check out. Of course, they don't have too many nice niche houses and not the widest selection from those houses, but the prices for the decants from those houses are really reasonable. For me, though, it actually did become very overwhelming to get one of those travel sprays every month because they just keep adding up. I already have so tons of full size bottles and regular samples, so the addition of all the travel sprays just got to be too much.

However, if you're looking to try perfumes from houses like Roja Parfums, Creed, Amouage, Montale, Arquiste, Carner Barcelona, Tiziana Terenzi, Histoires de Parfums, and Eric Buterbaugh, it may be worth it for at least a little bit.


----------



## ultravisitor

afroken said:


> So even if I do their quiz and be as specific as possible, what they send me may still not be my liking. Or maybe I'm just being too picky


With Scentbird, you can choose what they'll send you, so if there are specific perfumes that you know that you want to have a travel spray of or at least try, you can add those to your queue. You don't have to be surprised by them every month.


----------



## afroken

ultravisitor said:


> With Scentbird, you can choose what they'll send you, so if there are specific perfumes that you know that you want to have a travel spray of or at least try, you can add those to your queue. You don't have to be surprised by them every month.


Ah I see, that's much better. But usually if I have a specific perfume that I like, I just go buy the full size.


----------



## ultravisitor

afroken said:


> But usually if I have a specific perfume that I like, I just go buy the full size.


Well...yes. For some people, though, it takes us several wears before we really understand a perfume enough to know whether or not we like it, so a travel size is good. That's how a lot of perfumes from Frederic Malle are. And some of us have such huge collections that, while we might want to wear a certain perfume every now and then, we certainly don't need a full size bottle. Reasons like that are why services like Scentbird can be a good option.


----------



## JenJBS

ultravisitor said:


> I have done Scentbird, and they do have some really good houses to check out. Of course, they don't have too many nice niche houses and not the widest selection from those houses, but the prices for the decants from those houses are really reasonable. For me, though, it actually did become very overwhelming to get one of those travel sprays every month because they just keep adding up. I already have so tons of full size bottles and regular samples, so the addition of all the travel sprays just got to be too much.
> 
> However, if you're looking to try perfumes from houses like Roja Parfums, Creed, Amouage, Montale, Arquiste, Carner Barcelona, Tiziana Terenzi, Histoires de Parfums, and Eric Buterbaugh, it may be worth it for at least a little bit.



Thank you!  So very helpful! I already have five Montale samples, and have tried two. I would like to try, and own, a mix of mainstream and independent/niche scents. Sounds like Scentbird would be a start on that. I like the idea of doing the subscription for a limited time, so I don't end up buried in samples after a few years. Thanks!


----------



## afroken

ultravisitor said:


> Well...yes. For some people, though, it takes us several wears before we really understand a perfume enough to know whether or not we like it, so a travel size is good. That's how a lot of perfumes from Frederic Malle are. And some of us have such huge collections that, while we might want to wear a certain perfume every now and then, we certainly don't need a full size bottle. Reasons like that are why services like Scentbird can be a good option.


Gotcha. I usually prefer to sample different perfumes in store to gauge whether I like it or not (although this may be difficult in the current circumstances), all the perfume samples from subscription boxes just get a little overwhelming when they add up. A personal preference but I can see the appeal


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> I thought about doing one of those a couple years ago but in the end decided not to, here is my reasoning. I think perfume is very personal, what works for one person's body may not work for another. As well, I may like the scent that one company came out with, but even with similar notes do not enjoy what another company has. An example of this is that I love Jo Malone and LV's rose perfume, but do not like Chloe's rose version. I may like the green and floral from one company, but like the woody from another company.
> 
> So even if I do their quiz and be as specific as possible, what they send me may still not be my liking. Or maybe I'm just being too picky
> 
> Out of curiosity do you have a favourite perfume?



So far, Posie's French Kiss. Next would be Atelier Cologne's Orange Sanguine. Then Dior Hypnotic Poison and Lancome Idole. We'll see if they stay my favorites once I try more perfumes. 

What about you? What are your favorites?


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> So far, Posie's French Kiss. Next would be Atelier Cologne's Orange Sanguine. Then Dior Hypnotic Poison and Lancome Idole. We'll see if they stay my favorites once I try more perfumes.
> 
> What about you? What are your favorites?


Atelier's orange sanguine is amazing! I haven't tried Posie's french kiss yet.

I have too many favourites to list but these are my current top choices based on seasons   

Spring: Jo Malone nasturtium and clover
Summer: Creed love in white
Fall: Jo Malone wood sage and sea salt
Winter: Byredo bal d'afrique


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Atelier's orange sanguine is amazing! I haven't tried Posie's french kiss yet.
> 
> I have too many favourites to list but these are my current top choices based on seasons
> 
> Spring: Jo Malone nasturtium and clover
> Summer: Creed love in white
> Fall: Jo Malone wood sage and sea salt
> Winter: Byredo bal d'afrique



Thank you! I will add those to my list of perfumes to test/sample.


----------



## 880

afroken said:


> Ah I see, that's much better. But usually if I have a specific perfume that I like, I just go buy the full size





afroken said:


> Atelier's orange sanguine is amazing!


@JenJBS, I agree in principle with @afroken above! But, also with @ultravisitor ’s pout  that buying another full bottle bc
becomes problematic when you have a large collection already


----------



## chowlover2

Coco


----------



## ultravisitor

afroken said:


> Gotcha. I usually prefer to sample different perfumes in store to gauge whether I like it or not


I do, too, but that only works if the perfume is a linear composition or if all someone cares about is the top notes. So many people buy perfumes based on their impressions of the top notes while sampling in the stores that many brands only take care to make the top notes nice. Only later after purchasing the perfume do people find out that the base smells bad and cheap.

I don't like to waste my money on a perfume that smells good when I spray it on in a store and then turns terrible several hours later. That's why I need to take time when sampling things. If it's not good all the way through several hours of drydown, then I'm generally not interested.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> That's why I need to take time when sampling things. If it's not good all the way through several hours of drydown, then I'm generally not interested.


Agree.  Case in point:  Yesterday, I tried Boucheron Neroli d'Ispahan.  The opening and top notes were great --  complex and lovely, but the drydown was very synthetic and I had to wash it off because of the ambroxan in this perfume.  This was actually my second testing of this perfume from my perfume vial, and for some reason, this time the ambroxan seemed much more prominent than the first time I tried it about a month ago.  I am not going to bother to finish the sample since it's definitely a no go for me.

Continuing with samples today:  Finishing my small sample/decant of Etro Heliotrope.


----------



## JenJBS

ultravisitor said:


> I do, too, but that only works if the perfume is a linear composition or if all someone cares about is the top notes. So many people buy perfumes based on their impressions of the top notes while sampling in the stores that many brands only take care to make the top notes nice. Only later after purchasing the perfume do people find out that the base smells bad and cheap.
> 
> I don't like to waste my money on a perfume that smells good when I spray it on in a store and then turns terrible several hours later. That's why I need to take time when sampling things. If it's not good all the way through several hours of drydown, then I'm generally not interested.



To solve that problem, I don't buy it the day I test it. I try it at lunch, or on the way home, but don't buy. That way I can experience what the base notes smell like. Then I can buy it another day if I love it. I think I prefer more linear compositions. Will verify that as I try more perfumes.


----------



## cocopops

Chanel No 22

It's been really interesting reading the recent discussions on here about monthly subscriptions with a perfume club, I wish we had something similar here in the UK as I would be interested in widening my horizens fragrance wise - I have realised that over 90% of my fragrances come from just 3 French perfume houses.

Opps - there are monthly subscription perfume clubs available in the UK - I obviously didn't look hard enough the first time I seached !


----------



## coniglietta

Chloe roses de chloe


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste

The first time I got a whiff of this, I was stunned by how rich and beautiful it was. I still don't wear it often, so it remains an awesome experience each time I do.


----------



## Tasha1

*Amalia *by Fueguia 1833


----------



## JenJBS

I layered Montale Sweet Vanilla with Demeter Raspberry. Love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Elsa Peretti


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo Cuir Celeste


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Penhaligon's Iris Prima -- finished the last few drops of this sample today.


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage L'Air du Temps


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome Idole


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Today: Christian Dior Dior Homme (Original)







Tonight: Christian Dior Dior Homme Parfum


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Miss Dior EDT


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop British Rose


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo Vetiver Moloko


----------



## Doribelle

Chanel Beige EDP


----------



## mariliz11

Lancôme La nuit tresor musc diamant (to die for!)


----------



## limom

clean reserve Acqua Neroli.


----------



## Tasha1

Guerlinade Guerlain


----------



## coniglietta

Moschino Toy 2


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vintage Isabel Canovas


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Diorella EDT


----------



## JenJBS

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## 880

FM Une Rose


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Dior Hypnotic Poison
> 
> View attachment 5041122


Love this one !


----------



## Molly0

Tiffany & Co Intense


----------



## chowlover2

Eclipse by Parfums Nicolai


----------



## mariliz11

Prada Candy


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Love this one !



Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## JenJBS

Kismet, by Andromeda's Curse


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## bagshopr

Chamade by Guerlain


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## mariliz11

Kenzo Amour


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## JenJBS

Tiffany and Co perfume


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans tes Bras


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## cocopops

Balenciaga Le Dix EDT


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Aerin Lilac Path


----------



## Ishbin

Givenchy L’Interdit Intense


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Chanel Cristalle EDT


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## Tasha1

Jardenia Jar

and sweet, sweet memories of our trips to Paris


----------



## cocopops

Nothing vintage today, I'm wearing Christian Dior Sakura EDP


----------



## coniglietta

Moschino Toy 2


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie French Kiss. Such a delightful scent!


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## jess236

Alien EDT (I like this one more than the EDP)


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham


----------



## 880

A friend gave me two oud fragrances whispering wood and cirrus leather from a company Ojar started by a friend of his.  I’ve been alternating them (wood is technically masculine, so I’ll share with DH) Soft, comforting, embracing, no hard edges or surprise evolution. (Kind of like a Middle eastern version of FM Dans des Bras. Oddly for me they are large rollerballs (I prefer splash to spray anyway). This enhances the cuddly factor and reduces sillage


----------



## coniglietta

My Burberry Blush


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Note di Profumum Meraviglia


----------



## wee drop o bush

Carolina Herrera *GOOD GIRL ♥️*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Penhaligon's Ostara:  Sadly discontinued.  I love to wear this one in spring.  The perfume box has this excerpt from a poem by Wordsworth printed on the back:

Beside the lake,
Beneath the trees,
Fluttering and dancing
in the breeze.

And then my heart
with pleasure fills
and dances with
the daffodils.

Reminds me of pre-pandemic spring days and picnics by the lake.


----------



## cocopops

Chanel No 22 EDP


----------



## JenJBS

Badgley Mischka Eau de Parfum.  It's my first sample on my ScentBird monthly subscription. So far I'm really liking it, but only had it on a bit over half an hour so far.


----------



## afroken

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## chowlover2

Spring is in the air, so I wore Beachwalk today.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## cocopops

Creed Fleurs de Gardenia - decided to give this decant another try, wasn't too keen on it first time round but it's beginning to grow on me, maybe it's got something to do with the spring weather


----------



## cocopops

JenJBS said:


> Badgley Mischka Eau de Parfum.  It's my first sample on my ScentBird monthly subscription. So far I'm really liking it, but only had it on a bit over half an hour so far.



With your monthly subscription, will you just get one sample per month and is it a random choice ?


----------



## JenJBS

cocopops said:


> With your monthly subscription, will you just get one sample per month and is it a random choice ?



You can set it up for once a month, once every two months, or once every three months. The samples are 8ml. You can choose from their scents. I have my queue set up through December. If you don't have one set in your queue they send a random scent. Unless they add new scents I want to try by December I will cancel my subscription then.


----------



## ultravisitor

cocopops said:


> With your monthly subscription, will you just get one sample per month and is it a random choice ?


You can opt for up to three decants per month if you want.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Anoushka Hempel


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Citron Fig


----------



## cheidel

MCM! Love the box, and especially the bottle.


----------



## JenJBS

cheidel said:


> MCM! Love the box, and especially the bottle.
> View attachment 5048323



That packaging - both box and bottle!


----------



## Lavish Sis 56

cheidel said:


> MCM! Love the box, and especially the bottle.
> View attachment 5048323


Yes it’s a lovely scent, and a new favorite. The bottle is Everything!!!


----------



## JenJBS

cheidel said:


> MCM! Love the box, and especially the bottle.
> View attachment 5048323



I just bought it myself...


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## mariliz11




----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## cocopops

JenJBS said:


> You can set it up for once a month, once every two months, or once every three months. The samples are 8ml. You can choose from their scents. I have my queue set up through December. If you don't have one set in your queue they send a random scent. Unless they add new scents I want to try by December I will cancel my subscription then.


8 mls is a good size, I have quite a few miniature sets where the sizes range from 5mls to 7.5mls which is enough to know if you like it or not but not too much if it isn't a favourite. It's also good that you're not tied in for a whole year.


----------



## cocopops

Guerlain Eau De Cologne Du Coq - from one of my miniature sets.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebells


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Tasha1

Rose Rouge by Shiseido


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## JenJBS

Tasha1 said:


> View attachment 5049607
> 
> 
> Rose Rouge by Shiseido



That bottle is glorious!


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege My Sin


----------



## cocopops

Guerlain Eau De Cologne Imperiale


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Shalimar


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## patsku

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Dior Diorissimo


----------



## JenJBS

Demeter - Grapefruit


----------



## ultravisitor

SOTD: Le Labo Patchouli 24







SOTE: Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## cocopops

Chanel Gardenia EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair

Happy birthday to me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Ex Nihilo French Affair
> 
> Happy birthday to me.


Happy Birthday and many happy returns!  Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Scent of the day:  Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie


----------



## Rikireads

Love Of My Life said:


> Arpege My Sin


This was my Mom’s favorite. May I ask where did you find it? TIA


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## afroken

Imperial Tea by Kilian


----------



## Miner's wife

I Want Choo by Jimmy Choo


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Eau de Vert Boheme


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair

Since this is new, I think I'm gonna wear it a ton to really get to know it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ANoushka Hempel


----------



## cocopops

ultravisitor said:


> Ex Nihilo French Affair
> 
> Happy birthday to me.


 A belated Happy Birthday, hope you had a good day.  Was this fragrance a birthday present ?


----------



## cocopops

Creed Jasmin Imperatrice Eugenie.


----------



## 880

Amouage Gold


----------



## JenJBS

Tiffany and Co. - Tiffany for women


----------



## ultravisitor

cocopops said:


> A belated Happy Birthday, hope you had a good day.  Was this fragrance a birthday present ?


Thanks, and yes--it was from me to me!


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Ex Nihilo French Affair
> 
> Happy birthday to me.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## cocopops

This arrived yesterday and it smells divine - a bottle of Chanel 19 EDT from 1991 - so of course I couldn't resist wearing it today


----------



## michellem

Lily Bermuda lili


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Ishbin

YSL Manifesto


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou Joy Forever (sample).


----------



## Tasha1

Spring Aqaba (old version)


----------



## chowlover2

Hermes Caleche


----------



## IntheOcean

John Varvatos Artisan Blu

I know it's supposed to be 'for men', but who cares?


----------



## 880

ultravisitor said:


> Ex Nihilo French Affair
> 
> Since this is new, I think I'm gonna wear it a ton to really get to know it.


I just googled and read the notes and French affair sounds wonderful! Belated Happy Birthday @ultravisitor! Hope you enjoyed an amazing day!

im wearing Ojar Wood Whisper today!


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## ultravisitor

880 said:


> I just googled and read the notes and French affair sounds wonderful! Belated Happy Birthday @ultravisitor! Hope you enjoyed an amazing day!


Thanks!

Yes, French Affair is pretty awesome. I had actually tried it many times in the past, but it never clicked with me until a few months ago.

And I'm wearing it again today.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrrait of a Lady


----------



## fendifemale

TOCCA- Colette


----------



## pmburk

A classic - Chanel No. 5


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss (again... love the scent )


----------



## cocopops

Creed Fleurs de Gardenia


----------



## Purse Chakra

Louis Vuitton Heures d'Absence (from the travel spray, whose size and portability I adore).


----------



## papertiger

Hermes' Bel Amis


----------



## carterazo

Loewe Aire Sensual


----------



## chowlover2

Fendi Theorema


----------



## Tasha1

Fueguia 1833 Msreiheb


----------



## 880

Sometimes I read a perfume blog that reminds me to wear favorite fragrances that have slipped my mind. . . I tend to wear these when it’s warmer, but I’m hopeful it will feel warmer if I put them on today  

atelier orange sanguine and FM cologne bigarade









						Bitter Orange Smells Sweet : Favorite Perfumes - Bois de Jasmin
					

Bitter orange peel has a beautiful sweet-floral fragrance, with hints of spice and pine. Yet, in contrast to sweet orange, bitter orange essential oil is less commonly used in perfumery. In this the final episode in the bitter orange series, I will explain why it is so. Then I will talk about...




					boisdejasmin.com


----------



## 19flowers

Vuitton Etoile Filante


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque l'ombre dans l'eau


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Sometimes I read a perfume blog that reminds me to wear favorite fragrances that have slipped my mind. .



the same situation


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> Sometimes I read a perfume blog that reminds me to wear favorite fragrances that have slipped my mind. . . I tend to wear these when it’s warmer, but I’m hopeful it will feel warmer if I put them on today
> 
> atelier orange sanguine and FM cologne bigarade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Orange Smells Sweet : Favorite Perfumes - Bois de Jasmin
> 
> 
> Bitter orange peel has a beautiful sweet-floral fragrance, with hints of spice and pine. Yet, in contrast to sweet orange, bitter orange essential oil is less commonly used in perfumery. In this the final episode in the bitter orange series, I will explain why it is so. Then I will talk about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boisdejasmin.com



Love Orange Sanguine by Atelier Cologne


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair

Last day of breaking this in before I start rotating again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## JenJBS

My MCM perfume arrived. The bottle is perfection. The scent is... meh.


----------



## afroken

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## Sferics

Daymon by Mendittorose - it is so so so so beautiful and
multifaceted, i'm in awe...

And I like the concept behind:

I am here
I am with you
I am around
I am your support, you guide, your refreshment
I don’t have a voice, because I am innocent
I don’t have hands, because I don’t move or take
I don’t have a human face, because I have a star inside
I am your Daymon

*Genesis*
Daymon is a joyful, enigmatic and present spirit – all inside.
Daymon is play and therapy.
Daymon is love that we give and receive through animals by free will.
Daymon is the being without word that reach out and love better than with conventional language.
Daymon is the eloquence of silence.
Daymon is our spiritual guide.
Imagined to be embodied in fabulous animals.

Daymon is therefore so much more than a great creation elaborated together with the Master of Perfume Luca Maffei. It is our vision to stop human violence against animals, to lessen their suffering and to set them free from slavery and slaughter. Testing and experiments. Once and for all to make clear that animals are not less worth than humans. We are all equal and should be treated like so. Humans suffer from racism, gender abuse, war and egoism, but that is something we chose to do. The animals are suffering a lot more than we, and they have done nothing.
Mendittorosa says: No. Enough is enough. Love the animals around you.


----------



## mariliz11

Vintage Paolo Moretti - fur and leather coat designer from Milan. He gifted us his limited edition perfume when we visited his showroom for a fur coat years ago


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - flower of immortality


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady & oil


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue


----------



## chowlover2

Mariella Burani


----------



## Tasha1

Guerlain 190 with sweet memories of Paris 



and what I got Friday, my  bank sent me to a ban island


----------



## bagshopr

Amazing Grace by Philosophy


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Azzaro pour Homme


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## Tasha1

Fueguia 1833

*Amelia,* a beautiful jasmine scent


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Michelle parfum


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit

Been feeling the classics these past few days.


----------



## fendifemale

TOCCA- Florence (also my grandmother's name)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Diorella EDT


----------



## Miner's wife

Signorina Eleganza by Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## JenJBS

Trying my sample of Liaisons Dangereuses by Kilian today. Will not be buying a bottle.


----------



## Tasha1

Rose Nacree du Desert Guerlain

nothing special for me


----------



## coniglietta

Mugler Alien Eau Sublime


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Coco EDP


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## patsku

Byredo Mixed Emotions


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Black Saffron

Yesterday’s was Valentino Voce Viva...ick.


----------



## 880

I sampled a tiny bit of Amaffi Royal Flush Club on my wrist last weekend

This past weekend, DH and I walked into a new perfume boutique called Amaffi. I was interested bc I thought it might be a new middle eastern fragrance brand, along the lines of Amouage. They were very sweet and invited me to sample any fragrance in the room, but did not seem able to provide much in way of information. In fact, it seemed initially like they expected me to pick one to try based on the appearance of the bottle.

After sniffing their most popular womens fragrance (Royal Black Diamond) which seemed to be rose cedar with a bit too much sweet powder  for my taste, I pivoted and ended up picking two fragrances at random (both men’s) called Royal Flush Club (wood oud) and Lucky Dice. (Their men’s fragrances were themed).  The staff seemed surprised that I could pick out readily apparent notes like oud, saffron, and myrrh. The  fragrances seem well crafted, powerhouse strength, but without much evolution through the opening notes. The emphasis was definitely on the elaborate packaging and bottles. Since I couldn’t get a grasp on the philosophy of the house or figure out what scent to try, I ended up walking half a block away and purchasing a Dior palm skirt for roughly the same amount USD instead.

what was odd was when I asked about Amaffi (in the hopes of gleaning some framework or story or direction) the staff said that information about the founder and the fragrance house was confidential. I actually got more info when I googled:









						Meet Amaffi, the Perfume House That Makes Ultra-Luxurious—and Ultra-Expensive—Fragrances
					

What does $7,000 smell like? This six-year-old brand put the answer in a bottle.




					robbreport.com
				




Robb report stated that Amaffi has no synthetic molecules, but the SA repeatedly mentioned Amaffi’s oak moss (a natural that is prohibited by IRFA; it’s equivalent, without the allergen atranol,  was re  formulated by Guerlain, as far as I can recall). anyway, I’m not sure why, in this day and age, all natural is a selling point, since decades ago Guerlain championed artificial vanilla in their fragrance. . .

I would certainly welcome another, more experienced opinion on Amaffi,  since my own seemed rather haphazard, but it’s very unlikely I would spend this on a bottle, esp. given this experience. I already have enough perfume to last several lifetimes.


----------



## millerc

Cartier Pure Rose


----------



## cocopops

Guerlain Eau de Cologne Du Coq


----------



## pmburk

Chanel No. 5


----------



## coniglietta

Gucci Bamboo edp


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## ultravisitor

880 said:


> Robb report stated that Amaffi has no synthetic molecules, but the SA repeatedly mentioned Amaffi’s oak moss (a natural that is prohibited by IRFA; it’s equivalent, without the allergen atranol,  was re  formulated by Guerlain, as far as I can recall). anyway, I’m not sure why, in this day and age, all natural is a selling point, since decades ago Guerlain championed artificial vanilla in their fragrance. . .



I'm not sure I believe that at all. Synthetics are commonly used and needed in order to preserve longevity. Without them, the fragrance will vanish pretty quickly. That's one of the weaknesses of perfumes that market themselves as being all natural.

It's a Russian brand. Pretty sure you're just paying for a bottle and to funnel money to one of Putin's friends (who is the owner) when you buy this brand.


----------



## 880

ultravisitor said:


> I'm not sure I believe that at all. Synthetics are commonly used and needed in order to preserve longevity. Without them, the fragrance will vanish pretty quickly. That's one of the weaknesses of perfumes that market themselves as being all natural.
> 
> It's a Russian brand. Pretty sure you're just paying for a bottle and to funnel money to one of Putin's friends (who is the owner) when you buy this brand.


good to know! Thank you! I agree with you! I classify non allergenic oak moss as a man made substance, at least in my own mind


----------



## saban

Today is Ferragamo Amo Per Lei. It's so fresh and clean, I love it. This is definitely going to be my go to scent for the Summer.


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## cocopops

Le Dix de Balenciaga


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## papertiger

We must all smell fabulous! 

Today I am wearing Hermes Rose Amazone


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Houbigant Orangers en Fleurs extrait:  Trying this today.  It's very similar to Serge Lutens Fleurs d'Oranger but doesn't have the cumin note that is present in the Lutens fragrance.

@880, your post a while ago about bitter orange fragrances made me realize I don't have any bitter orange scents in my collection.  I do love orange when it's part of a complex composition (the classic Boucheron Boucheron and Elixir des Merveilles come to mind).  I also remember having a light eau de cologne some years back -- think it was called Orange Chocolate and smelled like oranges and chocolate!


----------



## fendifemale

Yesterday: Juliette Has a Gun- Not a Perfume (such a silly name)

Today: Michele Germain- Sugarful


I think the sugar shaker bottle is cute.


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> Yesterday: Juliette Has a Gun- Not a Perfume (such a silly name)
> 
> Today: Michele Germain- Sugarful
> View attachment 5063379
> 
> I think the sugar shaker bottle is cute.



That bottle is adorable!


----------



## Cams

Jo Malone honey suckle and davana cologne


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Smoke


----------



## limom

Skylar
Capri.
Gym fragrance


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## addicted2mala

Penhaligons Empressa


----------



## cocopops

Christian Dior Sakura


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Un Air de Samsara


----------



## JenJBS

Will be heading to Sephora to test a couple perfumes, so not wearing one of my own today. I want to try Nest Madagascar Vanilla and Nest Seville Orange.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## Purse Chakra

Louis Vuitton Coeur Battant


----------



## taniherd

TM Angel Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## cocopops

Chanel Gardenia


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Bitter Orange. It came in the mail yesterday and I promptly ordered a 2nd bottle today as it is a limited edition. ( and small ) I am not a big orange fragrance person, but this smells divine on me.


----------



## loves

Honey I washed the kids


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## pmburk

Over Land & Sea (Anthropologie) eau de parfum - Surf


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss again today. Love that scent...


----------



## coniglietta

J'adore hair mist


----------



## JenJBS

Montale Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter Raspberry.


----------



## RachelCohen808

EX NIHILO PARIS - Fleur Narcotique. Such a summery scent
I am just hoping it won't trigger my migraine.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage

It's gonna hit the 80s today.


----------



## ironblock

Jo Malone's Grapefruit Cologne


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> ROja Dove Diaghilev



I hate you


----------



## papertiger

A sample of Dior Sauvage EDP 

Why am I smelling fish and chips on me?


----------



## ultravisitor

papertiger said:


> A sample of Dior Sauvage EDP
> 
> Why am I smelling fish and chips on me?


I don't get fish and chips from that one. I mainly get gross, cheap-smelling chemical orange. Just disgusting. I have to wash it off after about 10 minutes every time I try it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou Joy Forever EDP:  Used up my sample and placed an order for a full bottle.  I thought it was a nice peachy floral to begin with, but as I wore it a few more times, it really grew on me and I am enjoying how so many notes -- marigold, mandarin, rose, even galbanum -- are blended together into a harmonious, beautiful scent.


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> That bottle is adorable!


Thanks Jen!♡


----------



## fendifemale

Escada- Essentially Delicate Notes


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Note di Profumum Meraviglia


----------



## cocopops

Guerlain Eau De Cologne Du Coq


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Eau Vert Boheme


----------



## Miner's wife

Olympea by Paco Rabanne


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> I hate you



One of my favorites.. too bad you live so far away I'd be happy to decant & share some with you


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> One of my favorites.. too bad you live so far away I'd be happy to decant & share some with you



 I love you


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Purple Oud


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Eau Soleil Blanc (  Bleck!)
I did not buy this. It's a free rollerball sample.


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Chanel Cristalle EDT


----------



## JenJBS

Lucy B - Pink Frangipani. Blind buy that I'm very happy with.


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> TF- Eau Soleil Blanc (  Bleck!)
> I did not buy this. It's a free rollerball sample.



I haven't yet found a Tom Ford scent I like. My reaction to them is also Bleck!


----------



## RachelCohen808

JenJBS said:


> I haven't yet found a Tom Ford scent I like. My reaction to them is also Bleck!


After Estee Lauder acquired Tom Ford perfumes they all smell very synthetic. I love the og ones such as Plum Japonais and Tobacco Vanille. Unfortunately, Plum Japonais was discontinued


----------



## ultravisitor

JenJBS said:


> I haven't yet found a Tom Ford scent I like. My reaction to them is also Bleck!


I've always found them terribly overrated. They're very overpriced and boringly linear.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Spice Blend


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> I haven't yet found a Tom Ford scent I like. My reaction to them is also Bleck!


I love the OGs. Try Santal Blush. Not the new one but the old clear bottle.


----------



## fendifemale

RachelCohen808 said:


> After Estee Lauder acquired Tom Ford perfumes they all smell very synthetic. I love the og ones such as Plum Japonais and Tobacco Vanille. Unfortunately, Plum Japonais was discontinued


I had Plum Japonais. I truly miss it.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## cocopops

Christian Dior La Colle Noire


----------



## iriza

Acqua di Parma Rosa Nobile


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma rose nobile


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## millux

Carolina Herrera 212 VIP Rosé 

Very sparkling and uplifting


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir

I'm wearing a Dior shirt today, so it only felt appropriate to wear a Dior fragrance, and I've been feeling Santal Noir lately.


----------



## cocopops

Chanel Gardenia EDP


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 5 EDP:  I only have a little bit left in my bottle and am hoping to use it up this year.


----------



## JenJBS

Flower of Immortality by Kilian


----------



## fendifemale

Michel Germain- Sugarful


----------



## coniglietta

Moschino Toy 2


----------



## papertiger

RachelCohen808 said:


> After Estee Lauder acquired Tom Ford perfumes they all smell very synthetic. I love the og ones such as Plum Japonais and Tobacco Vanille. Unfortunately, Plum Japonais was discontinued



EL always made TF as far as I'm aware. I thought he did this whole justify why thing early on


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Bel Amis (original version) 

If I ever met a man wearing this I would know it was destiny


----------



## cocopops

Christian Dior Sakura


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage


----------



## JenJBS

Badgley Mischka eau de parfum


----------



## millux

YSL Libre


----------



## beebee79

parfums de Nicolai eau d’ete


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme

The original Dior Homme, not the boring new one.


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French kiss (again...)


----------



## 880

cocopops said:


> Vintage Chanel Cristalle EDT


+1 today! I was about to spritz vintage 19, and decided this fit today’s mood 

@ultravisitor, @papertiger, I’m so envious! I love vintage Dior fragrances, but sadly when I bought them, I never thought to buy Dior men’s. So, I’ve never tried vintage bel ami, or eau sauvage (auto correct keeps changing to sausage).
@Love Of My Life, is JAR still available for purchase at Bergdorfs?


----------



## cocopops

JenJBS said:


> Poesie - French kiss (again...)



Is this one of your samples/decants or a full size bottle ?


----------



## cocopops

Le Dix De Balenciaga


----------



## JenJBS

cocopops said:


> Is this one of your samples/decants or a full size bottle ?



They only had sample sizes (5ml) available, so I bought several. It's now discontinued.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## cocopops

JenJBS said:


> They only had sample sizes (5ml) available, so I bought several. It's now discontinued.



What a shame it's been discontinued  Have you tried to find it on ebay ?

Edit: Having just googled Poesie, I've realised it's highly unlikely that you would find it on ebay.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere paired with Chanel No. 5 scented cream.


----------



## JenJBS

cocopops said:


> What a shame it's been discontinued  Have you tried to find it on ebay ?
> 
> Edit: Having just googled Poesie, I've realised it's highly unlikely that you would find it on ebay.



Thanks for the kind thought, and suggestion.   I still have plenty for now.


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque eau rose


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell (trying to finish off the bottle).


----------



## taniherd

LV Attrape-Reves


----------



## ultravisitor

SOTE: Christian Dior Eden-Roc


----------



## ultravisitor

880 said:


> @ultravisitor, @papertiger, I’m so envious! I love vintage Dior fragrances, but sadly when I bought them, I never thought to buy Dior men’s. So, I’ve never tried vintage bel ami, or eau sauvage (auto correct keeps changing to sausage).


If the original Dior Homme is what you're interested in, it's still available overseas. It's just sold as Dior Homme Original now. Even when it comes to the Diors that are part of their exclusive line, the ones that are "discontinued" are all still available in Paris, with the exception of Cologne Blanche, which has been completely discontinued. The ones that are more rare are often hidden under the counter or in the back, so you have to know to ask for them. And then when you do ask for them, they won't have very many of bottles of them in stock.

Many Dior fragrances that people say are "discontinued" here in the States are still pretty easy to get overseas.

The EdT of Eau Sauvage is still available everywhere for you to try. It's the Eau Sauvage Parfum and Eau Sauvage Extreme that are not available in department stores here. You can still get those, though, pretty easily from webshops or possibly duty-free stores in airports. That's how I got Dior Homme Parfum. I was flying through LaGuardia, and they had Dior Homme Parfum for sale, which isn't normally sold in the US. They let me buy it even though I was only traveling domestically.


----------



## 880

ultravisitor said:


> If the original Dior Homme is what you're interested in, it's still available overseas. It's just sold as Dior Homme Original now. Even when it comes to the Diors that are part of their exclusive line, the ones that are "discontinued" are all still available in Paris, with the exception of Cologne Blanche, which has been completely discontinued. The ones that are more rare are often hidden under the counter or in the back, so you have to know to ask for them. And then when you do ask for them, they won't have very many of bottles of them in stock.
> 
> Many Dior fragrances that people say are "discontinued" here in the States are still pretty easy to get overseas.
> 
> The EdT of Eau Sauvage is still available everywhere for you to try. It's the Eau Sauvage Parfum and Eau Sauvage Extreme that are not available in department stores here. You can still get those, though, pretty easily from webshops or possibly duty-free stores in airports. That's how I got Dior Homme Parfum. I was flying through LaGuardia, and they had Dior Homme Parfum for sale, which isn't normally sold in the US. They let me buy it even though I was only traveling domestically.


Thank you for this info! It’s really helpful in giving me a framework! Post IFRA reg change, I automatically gravitate towards the words “completely discontinued” so I may start researching cologne blanche and work my way back to homme. I often buy several iterations of a fragrance before deciding on a favorite (for example the long discontinued disc bottle metal cap of shalimar are is my favorite and totally unlike recent Shalimar edt or extrait)  so your tips are so valuable! Sadly sealed deal stock vintage bottles are much more expensive nowadays.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Wild Bluebells


----------



## JenJBS

Montale Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter Raspberry.


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanel Egoiste


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Tory Burch Love Relentlessly


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry I forgot the image


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## cocopops

michellem said:


> Jo Malone wild bluebell (trying to finish off the bottle).





fendifemale said:


> Jo Malone- Wild Bluebells



It's the right time of year to be wearing this fragrance as it's bluebell season here in the UK.


----------



## cocopops

Guerlain Eau De Cologne Du Coq


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Prada La Femme


----------



## kaledonia

twilly d'hermes


----------



## egak

Miss Dior


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## michellem

fendifemale said:


> Jo Malone- Wild Bluebells


Me too!


----------



## Tasha1

Love Of My Life said:


> JAR Bed of Roses



you are  that luckiest person who owns one of the 60 produced flacons, I was told.

Juan Manuel by Fueguia 1833


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Chanel No 19 EDT


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Smoke


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cocopops said:


> It's the right time of year to be wearing this fragrance as it's bluebell season here in the UK.


Your post made me think of Penhaligon's Bluebell.  I have a bottle and need to wear it one of these days.

Scent of the day:  Today, I wanted to wear a hyacinth-based fragrance, so I decided on Serge Lutens Bas de Soie.


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - woman in gold


----------



## Molly0

Sarah Jessica Parker - Lovely Sheer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl Magnolia body oil


----------



## cocopops

Christian Dior La Colle Noire


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Just bought a bottle of Molton Brown's Bizarre Brandy! Love this quirky scent and I'm glad I got my hands on it!


----------



## julierrrrrr

PRADA CANDY


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tasha1 said:


> you are  that luckiest person who owns one of the 60 produced flacons, I was told.
> 
> Juan Manuel by Fueguia 1833



I'm a big fan of JAR fragrances. 
I remember my first Golconda bottle that came out many years ago & am lucky
to have a stockpile of his fragrances at the moment.. I cherish them all..


----------



## JenJBS

julierrrrrr said:


> PRADA CANDY



Could you please tell me a bit more about this perfume? It's currently in my ScentBird subscription queue to get a sample in August.


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque l'ombre dans l'eau


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Love Of My Life said:


> I'm a big fan of JAR fragrances.
> I remember my first Golconda bottle that came out many years ago & am lucky
> to have a stockpile of his fragrances at the moment.. I cherish them all..



Where do you buy JAR fragrances? i heard once that there is secret store in Bergdorf's in NYC. Is this still true?


----------



## cocopops

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire.


----------



## JenJBS

Tous - Bonjour Senorita


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Mon Precieux Nectar

@JenJBS, it has been a while since I tried Prada Candy, but I remember it as being on the sweeter side.  It has caramel, and to my nose, it smelt like burnt sugar, but it also has a slightly powdery quality.  There's musk and benzoin in it, which balance out the sweetness a bit.    I did find it too sweet for me, but I know people who enjoy it.  It stays close to the skin and is on the softer side.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Guerlain Mon Precieux Nectar
> 
> @JenJBS, it has been a while since I tried Prada Candy, but I remember it as being on the sweeter side.  It has caramel, and to my nose, it smelt like burnt sugar, but it also has a slightly powdery quality.  There's musk and benzoin in it, which balance out the sweetness a bit.    I did find it too sweet for me, but I know people who enjoy it.  It stays close to the skin and is on the softer side.



Thank you!     This is very helpful! Softer side and close to the skin sound good to me. I don't mind sweet, so I'll leave it in my queue.


----------



## egak

Chloe


----------



## coniglietta

L'occitane fleurs des cerises


----------



## JenJBS

Lucy B -  Pink Frangipani


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## cocopops

Chanel No 22


----------



## papertiger

Alexander McQueen's Kingdom EDP (now discontinued)


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water w/Jarling


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     This is very helpful! Softer side and close to the skin sound good to me. I don't mind sweet, so I'll leave it in my queue.


You can also test it in Sephora or Macys.  They usually have the original and the flankers.

Scent of the day:  Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan


----------



## Molly0

Ariana Grande’s REM
(I know it’s a weird choice for an “ahem older” lady, but I love this fragrance!)


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo Citizen X


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Diorella EDT


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia to face a cold day again.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade In Full Bloom Blush perfume.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Madamoiselle


----------



## fendifemale

michellem said:


> Me too!


Lime Blossoms is back and I'm ecstatic.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## meluvs2shop

Marc Jacobs So Sweet


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior New Look 1947


----------



## cocopops

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire


----------



## VSUVUS

Maison Margiela 'REPLICA' Jazz Club


----------



## ultravisitor

Kilian Angels' Share


----------



## IntheOcean

John Varvatos Artisan Blu


----------



## JenJBS

Got three samples from Kyse perfumes. Tried the first one yesterday - their newest, that just came out a few weeks ago. Frangipane al Pistacchio. It smells like an almond cookie. Good silage and seems to have decent longevity.


----------



## cocopops

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire again - I'm trying to finish this one.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Terracotta Voile d'Ete:  Wore this today -- there's carnation in there and ylang ylang, and maybe even some vanilla?  Smells lovely and I got whiffs of it off and on as I was walking outside earlier.  Discontinued, and quite different from Terracotta le Parfum (a tiare-centric fragrance), also from Guerlain.


----------



## JenJBS

Today tried my sample of Kyse Perfumes Macarons. Some similarities to Frangipane al Pistacchio, but I like macarons soooo much better!    Smells like I just walked in to the most delightful bakery putting out a fresh batch of Marzipan macarons. I've always liked the combination of cherry and almond, and this has a lovely cherry note. Also a yummy vanilla custard note. The soft myrrh note keeps it from being too sweet. Definitely going to have to get a full size bottle of this one. Now more excited to try my final one tomorrow!


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

For the anniversary of my brother's death because he would have loved it.


----------



## JenJBS

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse
> 
> For the anniversary of my brother's death because he would have loved it.



My condolences. Great way to honor/remember him.


----------



## octopus17

Vilhelm Parfumerie Dear Polly all over spray - not sure about it tbh, bit of a hairspray, light woody, burnt tea thing going on.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## fendifemale

Michele Germaine- Sugarful


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Got three samples from Kyse perfumes. Tried the first one yesterday - their newest, that just came out a few weeks ago. Frangipane al Pistacchio. It smells like an almond cookie. Good silage and seems to have decent longevity.


Laura Mercier used to have a wonderful pistachio scent but it's discontinued. That really made me sad.


----------



## rutabaga

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oldie but goodie Gucci Rush


----------



## bella601

Dolce & Gabbana l'imperatrice


----------



## JenJBS

My final Kyse perfume sample today. Delizia di Marshmallow. It smells like a bag of marshmallows! Such a lovely scent - fluffy, soft, and sweet. Light enough to not be cloying / a sugar overdose. I'm thinking this is a scent for a quiet evening at home. Will definitely get a full bottle!


----------



## afroken

Trying out my new perfume today! Serge Lutens Nuit de Cellophane.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eden-Roc


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Trying out my new perfume today! Serge Lutens Nuit de Cellophane.



Please let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ORMAIE Yvonne


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Eden-Roc


This sounds lovely -- vibes of the French Riviera, according to what I read in the description.  Would love to hear your thoughts about this fragrance when you get the chance.


----------



## cocopops

Vintage Chanel No 19 EDT


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This sounds lovely -- vibes of the French Riviera, according to what I read in the description.  Would love to hear your thoughts about this fragrance when you get the chance.


It's wonderful. At times, I get coconut. Other times, I get jasmine or pine. It's somewhat aquatic. Perfectly unisex. Pretty great longevity for the type of fragrance that it is, and I think it'll perform beautifully in the heat just like Balade Sauvage.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> It's wonderful. At times, I get coconut. Other times, I get jasmine or pine. It's somewhat aquatic. Perfectly unisex. Pretty great longevity for the type of fragrance that it is, and I think it'll perform beautifully in the heat just like Balade Sauvage.


Thank you!  It sounds wonderful.  I checked the Dior website to see if they had the 40 ml bottles but they don't have them in that size.  I will probably try and get a sample at some point.

Today's fragrance:  Frederic Malle Lys Mediterranee, which has a slightly aquatic note (the only one in my collection that is somewhat aquatic).


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Please let us know what you think of it.


I love it! I first smelled it when my friend recommended it to me, and my first impressions was... not good. It opened up to a bitter twist and I thought I would never like it. Some months later, I meet up with the same friend and I smelled this perfume on her, it smelled wonderful. So I decided to get a sample from Sephora and tried it again. This time around, it worked with my skin chemistry and the perfume dried down to white florals and green notes mixed with osmanthus. I bought a bottle at the last Sephora sale and look forward to wearing it a lot when summer comes (and hopefully we can go out much more often).


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre EDT
Trying this as the weather warms up


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> I love it! I first smelled it when my friend recommended it to me, and my first impressions was... not good. It opened up to a bitter twist and I thought I would never like it. Some months later, I meet up with the same friend and I smelled this perfume on her, it smelled wonderful. So I decided to get a sample from Sephora and tried it again. This time around, it worked with my skin chemistry and the perfume dried down to white florals and green notes mixed with osmanthus. I bought a bottle at the last Sephora sale and look forward to wearing it a lot when summer comes (and hopefully we can go out much more often).



Thanks for the information! I'm glad you're happy with it! Enjoy!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  It sounds wonderful.  I checked the Dior website to see if they had the 40 ml bottles but they don't have them in that size.  I will probably try and get a sample at some point.


Oh yeah. They only sell the 40ml bottles of the most popular ones in the line over here in the States, I believe. Of course, overseas they have all of them (except the most exclusive ones) in 40ml bottles. A friend of mine was going to bring back Tobacolor for me a few weeks ago, but they were all sold out. 

Today is Louis Vuitton Orage.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Elsa Peretti


----------



## Sferics

Encre Noire by Lalique...it makes me feel awake on this dozy saturday


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Oh yeah. They only sell the 40ml bottles of the most popular ones in the line over here in the States, I believe. Of course, overseas they have all of them (except the most exclusive ones) in 40ml bottles. A friend of mine was going to bring back Tobacolor for me a few weeks ago, but they were all sold out.
> 
> Today is Louis Vuitton Orage.


Tobacolor is also a recent release, isn't it?  Sorry to hear that it was sold out.

In a way, I'm glad Eden Roc was not available on the website in 40 ml, otherwise I might have been tempted to make a blind purchase.    Now, I will have to wait and seek a sample, which is probably the more prudent thing to do, given the size of my collection.

Today's perfume: Guerlain Vol de Nuit Evasion.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Tobacolor is also a recent release, isn't it?  Sorry to hear that it was sold out.


Yes. It's only in stores abroad. I could buy a bottle directly from the Dior website. I would be willing to buy it blindly if they sold the 40ml bottle, but the smallest they're selling here is the 125ml.

Luckily, my SA is awesome and she gave me a sample of Eden-Roc to try it out before I bought mine.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes. It's only in stores abroad. I could buy a bottle directly from the Dior website. I would be willing to buy it blindly if they sold the 40ml bottle, but the smallest they're selling here is the 125ml.
> 
> Luckily, my SA is awesome and she gave me a sample of Eden-Roc to try it out before I bought mine.


Yep, I'm a little more venturesome with blind buys if I'm getting 40 ml versus 125 ml; there's the larger quantity and then there's also the price difference to consider.

I hope you will have a chance to sample Tobacolor in the near future.  Congrats on your bottle of Eden-Roc!


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey. Smells like summer!


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yep, I'm a little more venturesome with blind buys if I'm getting 40 ml versus 125 ml; there's the larger quantity and then there's also the price difference to consider.
> 
> I hope you will have a chance to sample Tobacolor in the near future.  Congrats on your bottle of Eden-Roc!


Exactly--and thank you!

In two months, I'll be in Greece. Hopefully, I'll be able to check it out sometime during that trip.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Exactly--and thank you!
> 
> In two months, I'll be in Greece. Hopefully, I'll be able to check it out sometime during that trip.


Oh, Greece sounds like a wonderful place to visit.  So scenic.  Hope you will be able to check out lots of perfumes during your trip including Tobacolor.

I usually travel in the fall or winter but am not sure if I will do so this year.  Anyway, I still have some time to plan/think about it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## papertiger

Bottega Veneta's Knot EDP

This will be my main Summer scent this year


----------



## JenJBS

Badgley Mischka eau de parfum


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## starrynite_87

Jo Malone Nectarine blossom and honey


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Yves Saint Laurent Opium Orchidee de Chine -- a beautiful flanker of the original fragrance.


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham


----------



## [-c-h-a-]

Hermes' Un jardin sur le Nil


----------



## fashion16

Ysl Libre


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Monsieur.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle - my go to all-time favourite!


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## NavyRisa

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Imagination


----------



## JenJBS

ultravisitor said:


> Louis Vuitton Imagination



Does it really come with the watercolor holder?


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

JenJBS said:


> Does it really come with the watercolor holder?


Absolutely not. Those travel cases are typically around $625.


----------



## HauteMama

Tom Ford Santal Blush.


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu L'eau bleue


----------



## Tasha1

Elixir d'Amour

signed by the owner of the company


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme (Original)


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Allthebagsmine

JenJBS said:


> Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


My new fave!


----------



## JenJBS

Allthebagsmine said:


> My new fave!



  Such a great summer scent!


----------



## Allthebagsmine

Ye


JenJBS said:


> Such a great summer scent!


Yes. Sephora has a limited edition of all scents in small size for $50. Great way to have a try at all the scents.


----------



## Molly0

Dior Poison edt


----------



## ultravisitor

Azzaro pour Homme


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou Joy Forever


----------



## Tasha1

Dark desire by D'Elmar ( sampled)


----------



## Molly0

Elie Saab in White


----------



## JenJBS

Nest - Madagascar Vanilla


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> Will be heading to Sephora to test a couple perfumes, so not wearing one of my own today. I want to try Nest Madagascar Vanilla and Nest Seville Orange.


Let us know your taughts.


----------



## Cams

Chanel coco noir today


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Let us know your taughts.



Seville Orange: Great tart citrus scent. The grapefruit note is very strong for me. I like it, but prefer Orange Sanguine by Atelier Cologne as my orange scent. They certainly aren't dupes, but close enough that I can't justify having both.

Madagascar Vanilla: Beautiful vanilla-coconut scent. Well blended/balanced. Smooth, soft, simple, comforting scent; with the coconut keeping it from being bland or boring. For summer, I might keep it for evening; but it's perfect for the cool spring day we're having - and would be perfect for a chilly fall day as well. Easy to wear.


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> Seville Orange: Great tart citrus scent. The grapefruit note is very strong for me. I like it, but prefer Orange Sanguine by Atelier Cologne as my orange scent. They certainly aren't dupes, but close enough that I can't justify having both.
> 
> Madagascar Vanilla: Beautiful vanilla-coconut scent. Well blended/balanced. Smooth, soft, simple, comforting scent; with the coconut keeping it from being bland or boring. For summer, I might keep it for evening; but it's perfect for the cool spring day we're having - and would be perfect for a chilly fall day as well. Easy to wear.


Thank you Jen, what a detailed review I will go and check it out, you will laugh I only own a few bottles of perfume I am a creature of habit, I should be more adventures lol.


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Thank you Jen, what a detailed review I will go and check it out, you will laugh I only own a few bottles of perfume I am a creature of habit, I should be more adventures lol.



You're welcome. As long as you're happy with the scents you have, that's all that matters.


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> You're welcome. As long as you're happy with the scents you have, that's all that matters.


True Jen.


----------



## Cams

Cams said:


> True Jen.


JenJBS not Jen .


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> JenJBS not Jen .



Either is fine, Cams.  JBS are just my initials. I added them in my username since Jen is a really common name.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Got three samples from Kyse perfumes. Tried the first one yesterday - their newest, that just came out a few weeks ago. Frangipane al Pistacchio. It smells like an almond cookie. Good silage and seems to have decent longevity.


I was just thinking, DH loves almond cookies  you must smell delicious!

@Sferics, I love Encre Noire. On me it’s bitter, austere wood with a kick.  the antithesis of an almond cookie 

@Purses & Perfumes, I’m wearing iris silver mist, but thanks to you, I’m thinking about Lys med for tomorrow!


----------



## Sferics

Mendittorosa - Sirio


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I was just thinking, DH loves almond cookies  you must smell delicious!
> 
> @Sferics, I love Encre Noire. On me it’s bitter, austere wood with a kick.  the antithesis of an almond cookie
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes, I’m wearing iris silver mist, but thanks to you, I’m thinking about Lys med for tomorrow!



Yes. the scent does smell delicious!


----------



## Sferics

880 said:


> the antithesis of an almond cookie



This...this is so true


----------



## taniherd

YSL Black Opium


----------



## JenJBS

Vanille Abricot by Comptoir Sud Pacifique.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I didn't get a chance to put on perfume in the morning because I had plumbers repairing a leak in the shower and I was pretty preoccupied.  Anyway, it was supposed to be a simple repair but ended up being a time-consuming affair and the plumber was here for a while.  Finally glad to have everything fixed and done.  I am relaxing now after a long day, drinking some wine and my scent of the evening is Annick Goutal Songes.
@ultravisitor, I was originally planning on wearing the gorgeous Carnal Flower today.  I love it in the warmer weather (although it's lovely even in winter).
@880, enjoy your Lys Mediterranee!  I'm interested to hear your thoughts on Iris Silver Mist, when you get the chance.  Do you have the bell jar?  Would love to see a picture.


----------



## shopper1993

YSL Libre Eau de Parfum


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I didn't get a chance to put on perfume in the morning because I had plumbers repairing a leak in the shower and I was pretty preoccupied.  Anyway, it was supposed to be a simple repair but ended up being a time-consuming affair and the plumber was here for a while.  Finally glad to have everything fixed and done.  I am relaxing now after a long day, drinking some wine and my scent of the evening is Annick Goutal Songes.
> @ultravisitor, I was originally planning on wearing the gorgeous Carnal Flower today.  I love it in the warmer weather (although it's lovely even in winter).
> @880, enjoy your Lys Mediterranee!  I'm interested to hear your thoughts on Iris Silver Mist, when you get the chance.  Do you have the bell jar?  Would love to see a picture.


@Purses & Perfumes, I have the 30 ml travel size of ISM from years ago. So not the original iteration by any means, but not recent either. It’s extremely iris; green; pollinated; literal and linear soliflore. It smells like spring-summer transition to me. And, it’s the polar opposite of some of the heavier fragrances by Roucel like musc ravageur (and IMO not nearly as dry, cough inducing powdery. It’s not at all like anything I ever imagined I would like, so it’s a nice surprise for me when I wear it. It’s the black plastic octagonal travel case. A single one is enough for a lifetime if you rotate fragrances; I gave one to a friend. 








						Iris Silver Mist 2x30ml
					

2 x 30ml of Iris Silver Mist in an elegant, faceted spray so you can take your perfume with you on the go




					www.sergelutens.com
				




I actually cannot do it justice in my own description, so here is a review. Agree it’s rooty and loamy, but not chilly per se. 








						Perfume Review- Serge Lutens Iris Silver Mist: Futuristic Iris
					

Otherworldly. Cold as icy vodka. Hard as steel. Silvered like mist from outer space. That is the hypnotically strange, fascinating and, yes, a little bizarre opening to the famous Iris Silver Mist from Serge Lutens. It’s perhaps the most famous … Continue reading →



					kafkaesqueblog.com
				




I find it much easier to wear than SL myrrhe (IMO that’s more silvery and chilly). Not sure about the carrot aspect.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, I have the 30 ml travel size of ISM from years ago. So not the original iteration by any means, but not recent either. It’s extremely iris; green; pollinated; literal and linear soliflore. It smells like spring-summer transition to me. And, it’s the polar opposite of some of the heavier fragrances by Roucel like musc ravageur (and IMO not nearly as dry, cough inducing powdery. It’s not at all like anything I ever imagined I would like, so it’s a nice surprise for me when I wear it. It’s the black plastic octagonal travel case. A single one is enough for a lifetime if you rotate fragrances; I gave one to a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Silver Mist 2x30ml
> 
> 
> 2 x 30ml of Iris Silver Mist in an elegant, faceted spray so you can take your perfume with you on the go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sergelutens.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually cannot do it justice in my own description, so here is a review. Agree it’s rooty and loamy, but not chilly per se.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfume Review- Serge Lutens Iris Silver Mist: Futuristic Iris
> 
> 
> Otherworldly. Cold as icy vodka. Hard as steel. Silvered like mist from outer space. That is the hypnotically strange, fascinating and, yes, a little bizarre opening to the famous Iris Silver Mist from Serge Lutens. It’s perhaps the most famous … Continue reading →
> 
> 
> 
> kafkaesqueblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it much easier to wear than SL myrrhe (IMO that’s more silvery and chilly). Not sure about the carrot aspect.


I love 30 ml and travel sizes!  Thank you for the nice description and the link.  I like to intersperse heavier fragrances with lighter ones in the weekly rotation, so they both have a place in my perfume wardrobe.  And now I am off to read the review!


----------



## Strep2031

Kilian Good girl gone Bad Extreme


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale


----------



## Sferics

Strep2031 said:


> Kilian Good girl gone Bad Extreme
> View attachment 5089807



How extreme is extreme in this case? The normal one has a very good protection, I think...


----------



## LemonDrop

Tom Ford Lost Cherry. I am in love. it makes me very peaceful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes Hiris


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Molly0

Dior Absolutely Blooming
(Was craving Armani Si but realized that my bottle was empty so decided that this one would be close with its spicy pink pepper note)


----------



## Tasha1

Roja Dove A Midsummer Dream


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage

It's been pretty hot in Chicago this weekend, so I've been busting out the performers for summer heat.


----------



## JenJBS

Lucy B - Pink Frangipani


----------



## maris.crane

Margiela Replica Beach Walk


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Strep2031

Sferics said:


> How extreme is extreme in this case? The normal one has a very good protection, I think...


The extreme has a little more kick initially than the original. I can’t comment on the dry down because I only have the extreme, but I can imagine it being the same as the original.


----------



## fendifemale

Past few days:
Jo Malone- Nashi Blossom♡
Today:
Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## chowlover2

EL Pleasures


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Alexander McQueen My Queen


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre EDT
It's really growing on me and I've been reaching for it daily.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eden-Roc


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Eden-Roc


I'n dying to try this! What do you think?


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> I'n dying to try this! What do you think?


I love it. I think it's a great fragrance for warm weather.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## Sferics

@Strep2031 Thank you - I'll try it. I have the original which nobody likes 

Today my favorite from the LVs


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Flower of Immortality


----------



## taniherd

TF Soleil Blanc


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## Strep2031

Bond no 9 NY Sag Harbor


----------



## Tasha1

Rogue Perfumery

*Tuberose and Moss*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Floris Night Scented Jasmine


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## papertiger

Bottega Veneta's Knot - again 
(sorry this is going to be repeated quite often this Summer)


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## rutabaga

Killian Good Girl Gone Bad. The apricot-y osmanthus note in this makes me so happy


----------



## chowlover2

BBW Capri Coastal Citrus


----------



## papertiger

chowlover2 said:


> BBW Capri Coastal Citrus



We are obviously on the same trip


----------



## JenJBS

Vanille Abricot by Comptoir Sud Pacifique


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Un Lys


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## bagshopr

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Annick Goutal Grand Amour


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair

Goddamn this is some good ****.


----------



## Miner's wife

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere


----------



## HauteMama

Tom Ford Oud Wood.


----------



## chowlover2

JenJBS said:


> Vanille Abricot by Comptoir Sud Pacifique


Love that and it smells really good if you mix with Chanel Coco.


----------



## Cams

Rose des vent LV


----------



## JenJBS

chowlover2 said:


> Love that and it smells really good if you mix with Chanel Coco.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## Molly0

Good Girl Legere


----------



## papertiger

Insouciance de Cartier


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

One very small spray of vintage Estee Lauder Spellbound.


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> Chanel Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


Jen I know the Coco mademoiselle L’Eau Privee is new??


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> Jen I know the Coco mademoiselle L’Eau Privee is new??



Yes, it is new. So beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One very small spray of vintage Estee Lauder Spellbound.



Sounds interesting, I need to try


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Sounds interesting, I need to try


It is a very interesting perfume!  I was lucky enough to get an older style bottle with the black lid just before Estee Lauder changed all their bottles to a uniform style and shape with the transparent lids.  Spellbound is a big perfume, hence the need for a very small spray.   My bottle is EDP, and honestly, it's parfum strength.  Overspray and it can be too much.  But a small spray surrounds me with the loveliest wafts of scent.  

It has quite a bit of carnation in it, so you have to like carnation to enjoy this perfume.  And a little bit of spice -- I get some clove and I think there's coriander there and amber in the base.  It's a complex scent.  A few years ago, I remember seeing quite a few of the small unopened older parfum bottles on ebay.  Great way to try this gorgeous scent!


----------



## Cams

JenJBS said:


> Yes, it is new. So beautiful!


I am going to keep an eye out thank you for sharing. love Chanel perfumes.


----------



## JenJBS

Cams said:


> I am going to keep an eye out thank you for sharing. love Chanel perfumes.



It's easy to see why. So lovely. I tested it at Nordstrom's. It can be bought from the Ulta or Sephora websites as well. All three have generous return policies...


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Smoke


----------



## Coco DiNutt

Ohhh! My new favorite: Beach Walk Maison Margiela


----------



## Love Of My Life

Norell


----------



## Molly0

Tiffany & Co Intense

(don’t know why but it always makes me think of candied violets)


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Tiffany & Co Intense
> 
> (don’t know why but it always makes me think of candied violets)



I love the Tiffany perfume bottles.    So pretty!


----------



## chowlover2

Coco DiNutt said:


> Ohhh! My new favorite: Beach Walk Maison Margiela


I have that and love it!
Today Jake's House by Henry Rose


----------



## Margaret1994

Miss Dior


----------



## ultravisitor

Yves Saint Laurent Kouros


----------



## JenJBS

Orange Sanguine by Atelier Cologne


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Molly0 said:


> Tiffany & Co Intense
> 
> (don’t know why but it always makes me think of candied violets)


It's interesting how some perfumes remind us of something else that is not in the notes.  I always think I am smelling pineapple when I wear Jean Patou Sublime, but there is no pineapple listed in the fragrance notes. 

Today's fragrance: Hermes 24 Faubourg Eau Delicate.  This is a new acquisition and a blind buy.  I have the original 24 Faubourg and was curious about the Eau Delicate version for a long time since I wanted a lighter, summery version of the original.  For a while it was out of stock on the Hermes website and I thought it was discontinued.  Then, it suddenly popped back on again...
It's not really a lighter version of 24 Faubourg and is quite different to my nose.  Lots of orange blossom and jasmine.  A pretty summer floral.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## fendifemale

papertiger said:


> Insouciance de Cartier


Is it good?! I want the green one- Luxuriance I think it's called.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Nashi Blossom


----------



## papertiger

fendifemale said:


> Is it good?! I want the green one- Luxuriance I think it's called.



Think of a warm, breezy day - a woman wearing purples, browns and greens Etro silk chiffon, shoes in hand, dancing at a small gathering of stylish friends, after dining at a little rustic restaurant nest to a field of violets. Summer. A little too much wine, not caring, everyone smiling, very caring - a day to remember for no reason except for fun and good times.

Haven't tried Luxuriance yet, that sounds soooo good. I may ask for a sample.


----------



## papertiger

ultravisitor said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Kouros



OMG I bought this for my ballet teacher a million years ago, he _loved_ it.


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Eau d`Orange Verte


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege


----------



## JenJBS

Vanille Abricot by Comptoir Sud Pacifique


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane
Today: Chanel No 19 Poudre


----------



## millerc

papertiger said:


> Think of a warm, breezy day - a woman wearing purples, browns and greens Etro silk chiffon, shoes in hand, dancing at a small gathering of stylish friends, after dining at a little rustic restaurant nest to a field of violets. Summer. A little too much wine, not caring, everyone smiling, very caring - a day to remember for no reason except for fun and good times.
> 
> Haven't tried Luxuriance yet, that sounds soooo good. I may ask for a sample.


Well I want a sample of  Insouciance de Cartier now!


----------



## Strep2031

Yesterday: Parfum de Marly Delina Exclusif
Today: Parfum de Marly Cassili


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Love Of My Life

Norell


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Macarons


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Gingham + Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## Tasha1

JenJBS said:


> Kilian - Woman in Gold



too much vanile for me

Do you know there is another perfume called Woman in Gold by 1907? But in French *Dame d'Or*
made after Klimt painting? A Chanel 5 sibling

Amanda Micallef


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> It's interesting how some perfumes remind us of something else that is not in the notes.  I always think I am smelling pineapple when I wear Jean Patou Sublime, but there is no pineapple listed in the fragrance notes.
> 
> Today's fragrance: Hermes 24 Faubourg Eau Delicate.  This is a new acquisition and a blind buy.  I have the original 24 Faubourg and was curious about the Eau Delicate version for a long time since I wanted a lighter, summery version of the original.  For a while it was out of stock on the Hermes website and I thought it was discontinued.  Then, it suddenly popped back on again...
> It's not really a lighter version of 24 Faubourg and is quite different to my nose.  Lots of orange blossom and jasmine.  A pretty summer floral.


Is it old or new version of Sublime? I do't pick it up in my old version.


----------



## chowlover2

Dior Eden Roc. Love at first sniff and the dry down even better!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> Is it old or new version of Sublime? I do't pick it up in my old version.


It's the newer version of Sublime (square bottle) and I get it mostly in the opening, for a short while.  I have both old and new versions of Sublime.

Today's fragrance:  A sample of Frederic Malle Eau de Magnolia.


----------



## fettfleck

Chloe Eau de Parfum - my all time signature scent.


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee 

Soft, comfortable scent on a Friday evening.


----------



## chowlover2

Working on a box of samples from Henry Rose. Testing out Fog today.


----------



## JenJBS

chowlover2 said:


> Working on a box of samples from Henry Rose. Testing out Fog today.



Please let us know your thoughts on the scents. It's a brand I've considered trying.


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> Working on a box of samples from Henry Rose. Testing out Fog today.


I find them all pretty synthetic and sweet smelling.

Today is Christian Dior Eden-Roc.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Shalimar Parfum Initial L'Eau


----------



## chowlover2

JenJBS said:


> Please let us know your thoughts on the scents. It's a brand I've considered trying.


I've tried 3 of the scents and they all seem similar, variations on a theme. Also no longevity on me. Maybe it's me...


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> I find them all pretty synthetic and sweet smelling.
> 
> Today is Christian Dior Eden-Roc.


We concur!


----------



## JenJBS

chowlover2 said:


> I've tried 3 of the scents and they all seem similar, variations on a theme. Also no longevity on me. Maybe it's me...



Thanks for the information. That's too bad they have no longevity. But if other brands of perfume do have longevity on you, then I doubt it's you.


----------



## Tasha1

*La tzarine* Senyokô ( sample)

The first sniff was wow, the second time-- If I like it???
today, on a warm summer day-- more "no" than "yes"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> I've tried 3 of the scents and they all seem similar, variations on a theme. Also no longevity on me. Maybe it's me...


It's not just you. Being "clean" is one of the selling points of the brand, so longevity is going to be an issue with any of them or any similar brands.


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale because of this heat.


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> It's not just you. Being "clean" is one of the selling points of the brand, so longevity is going to be an issue with any of them or any similar brands.


It's funny, I wear Clean Shower Fresh all summer and it lasts a good 8 hrs. I also use the matching lotion with it, but I do that with most of my fragrances.

Today TF Neroli Portofino, my fav summer fragrance.


----------



## rutabaga

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eden-Roc

Been wearing this a lot lately because it's so easy and the season is right.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Galanos


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Idylle duet Jasmin Lilas:  Usually I wear the classic scents from this house, but lately, I have been trying some of their relatively newer, non-classic scents.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage bottle of Prada Amber Pour Femme EDP Deluxe


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop British rose edt


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle The Moon


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## papertiger

BV Knot EDP, and later Ghost Orb of Night sample


----------



## Molly0

papertiger said:


> Hermes Eau d`Orange Verte


Thanks for reminding me of this!  I’ll be getting mine out today.


----------



## rutabaga

Juliette Has a Gun - Not a Perfume


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Opened a new bar of Mysore Sandal soap today, and the fragrance of the soap made me look for a sandalwood-based perfume, and so I decided on Guerlain Samsara.  Does anyone else find that the scent of their soap or shower gel sometimes directs the choice of their scent of the day?


----------



## taniherd

D&G Light Blue


----------



## minivans

Chanel - Chance eau Tendre

This might have to be returned  I don't like the way it reacted with my skin - smells spicier than what was on the test paper.


----------



## travelbliss

<---On The Beach


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Opened a new bar of Mysore Sandal soap today, and the fragrance of the soap made me look for a sandalwood-based perfume, and so I decided on Guerlain Samsara.  Does anyone else find that the scent of their soap or shower gel sometimes directs the choice of their scent of the day?


Yes. I love lemon everything, so I buy a lot of citron scents. Today it's Miller Harris Citron Citron.


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Vert Boheme


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Opened a new bar of Mysore Sandal soap today, and the fragrance of the soap made me look for a sandalwood-based perfume, and so I decided on Guerlain Samsara.  Does anyone else find that the scent of their soap or shower gel sometimes directs the choice of their scent of the day?



Sometimes, it makes sense. It's obviously going to be apart of how you smell, part of the blend  (I'm using a Body Shop coconut one at the moment). 

BTW, if others need to know, Hermes makes a soap in every one of its fragrances (available in packs of 3).


----------



## coniglietta

Carven edt


----------



## Tasha1

*Rosa Galicia* Brecourt


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## JenJBS

Nest - Madagascar Vanilla


----------



## millerc

rutabaga said:


> Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


I really want to try this one. Seems so many peope this it.


----------



## Firstfullsteps




----------



## steira1

Hello everyone,  I am new to this forum but I am a life long fragrance lover.  My SOTD: Maison Francis Kurkdjian Gentle fluidity gold


----------



## chowlover2

D & G Light Blue


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## taniherd

TM Angel Sucree


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cartier So Pretty


----------



## steira1

CREED Virgin Island Water


----------



## jess236

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire EDP


----------



## Molly0

Miu Miu


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privée


----------



## 880

Creed TuberoseIndiana


----------



## papertiger

Molinard Habanita - 100 years old this year.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Hermès Jardin sur le Nil


----------



## Yuki85

LV Apogee today - My favorite from LV perfume collection.


----------



## BookwormSally

Lorenzo Villoresi Teint de Neige


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage

I'm wearing a Dior tee today, so I had to go for some Dior synergy and made sure to pick one that does well in the heat.


----------



## NavyRisa

Love Chopard. (First time to wear but somehow I don't like it)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Head to toe in Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady..


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes 24 Faubourg Eau Delicate -- a recent addition to my collection.


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Noche Azul -  ZARA perfumes.


----------



## HauteMama

Shalimar. I am just trying it out from a sample because it has such a reputation. Not sure if I like it.


----------



## rutabaga

Muffin_Top said:


> Hermès Jardin sur le Nil



Same!


----------



## RachelCohen808

Baccarat Rouge 540 Maison Francis Kurkdjian.There is so much hype around this perfume and I did not like it after the first test. Now I am totally in love!


----------



## 880

HauteMama said:


> Shalimar. I am just trying it out from a sample because it has such a reputation. Not sure if I like it.


There are substantial differences (IMO almost being different fragrances, different notes, characteristics etc) among vintages and among EdT, EDC and extrait. One of my favorites is glass disc bottle EDC, metal top from decades ago. I believe a website such as boisetjasmine might have a decent review of how recent guerlain fragrances measure up. See, https://boisdejasmin.com/2010/12/guerlain-perfume-vintage-and-modern-comparisons.html

im wearing vintage edt diorissimo (these florals are really not my personality, but I was somehow in the mood after sampling Fueguia 1833 agua de gardenia). Tomorrow, if it’s muggy, I’ll wear Frederic Malle Angelique Sous le Pliues. Am not normally a fan of JC Elena (too translucent in style) but I like Angelique bc it reminds me of gin and I think it references a cocktail without being gourmand.


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## steira1

Tom Ford Soleil Blanc


----------



## steira1

RachelCohen808 said:


> Baccarat Rouge 540 Maison Francis Kurkdjian.There is so much hype around this perfume and I did not like it after the first test. Now I am totally in love!


One of my favorites.  It’s great for layering.


----------



## juneping

Ead de Memo....


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Neroli Sunset - ZARA perfumes.


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre EDT


----------



## Sferics

Lovely, really lovely - especially on a hot day like we have it here now...but hmm... I don't know if this is special enough for the price.
Thankfully I have 10ml so I can thoroughly test it.

Are there any opinions out there?


----------



## ultravisitor

Sferics said:


> Lovely, really lovely - especially on a hot day like we have it here now...but hmm... I don't know if this is special enough for the price.
> Thankfully I have 10ml so I can thoroughly test it.
> 
> Are there any opinions out there?
> 
> View attachment 5108279


Yeah. It's nice, but I'm not sure if it's worth a full bottle given what else is out there that I don't have yet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sferics

ultravisitor said:


> Yeah. It's nice, but I'm not sure if it's worth a full bottle given what else is out there that I don't have yet.


These are exactly my thoughts


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse Perfumes - Macarons


----------



## steira1

CREED Pure White.  It smells heavenly, perfect for hot weather.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miller Harris Terre d'Iris


----------



## jjh11

Byredo- Blanche.


----------



## RachelCohen808

steira1 said:


> CREED Pure White.  It smells heavenly, perfect for hot weather.


I looked up the notes and they are everything I love in perfumes. I need to test it asap. 
But the price is just so high.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal FLower


----------



## steira1

RachelCohen808 said:


> I looked up the notes and they are everything I love in perfumes. I need to test it asap.
> But the price is just so high.



It is pricey.  It’s seldom that I spend that  much for a fragrance.


----------



## steira1

House of Sillage Holiday


----------



## ultravisitor

RachelCohen808 said:


> I looked up the notes and they are everything I love in perfumes. I need to test it asap.
> But the price is just so high.


Creeds are SUPER easy to find at a discount. Never ever ever pay retail for a Creed.

Today is Frederic Malle Music For a While.


----------



## Tatti_

Chanel no 5 l'eau


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privée for a quiet Sunday afternoon/evening.


----------



## papertiger

Rivière de Cartier Insouciance 

(my autocorrect wants to change 'Insouciance' to 'insurance' LOL)


----------



## coniglietta

Jour d'Hermes absolu


----------



## steira1

CREED Millesime Imperial


----------



## steira1

ultravisitor said:


> Creeds are SUPER easy to find at a discount. Never ever ever pay retail for a Creed.
> 
> Today is Frederic Malle Music For a While.


I agree.  You can find ALL fragrances at discount prices.  Saks always has sales and Neiman Marcus will have a sale on CREED in October.


----------



## steira1

ultravisitor said:


> Creeds are SUPER easy to find at a discount. Never ever ever pay retail for a Creed.
> 
> Today is Frederic Malle Music For a While.


  I read through the previous posts in this thread and I love your collection.  You have impeccable taste.


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

steira1 said:


> I agree.  You can find ALL fragrances at discount prices.  Saks always has sales and Neiman Marcus will have a sale on CREED in October.



Yep. My Dior SA at Saks always lets me know when Saks has gift card events coming up, so I try to take advantage of those. I'm a decent customer at Saks, too, so they're always sending me special promos for select customers.

Creeds are also easy to get at places like Fragrancenet and FragranceX at good discounts. It's really easy to find at discounters.



steira1 said:


> I read through the previous posts in this thread and I love your collection.  You have impeccable taste.



Thank you! I'm pretty proud of my collection. I keep trying to simply focus on really appreciating what I have...but there's so much more out there that I like.


----------



## ultravisitor

Today is Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde.


----------



## HauteMama

Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede. Not impressed.


----------



## chowlover2

HauteMama said:


> Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede. Not impressed.


I wasn't either.


----------



## 880

Wore FM Angelique Sous yesterday. L’Arte di gucci vintage EdP today


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Note di Profumum Meraviglia


----------



## papertiger

Ol' skool today 

Gucci Pour Homme (original in elk/wht houndstooth check box)

Lots of oak moss/wood and quite 'masculine' on at first - it has a wonderful dry-down


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Ol' skool today
> 
> Gucci Pour Homme (original in elk/wht houndstooth check box)
> 
> Lots of oak moss/wood and quite 'masculine' on at first - it has a wonderful dry-down



Good thing I have a bottle (bought from Harrods at a discount years ago) It's almost E400 now to buy an original formulation bottle


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## rutabaga

FM Portrait of a Lady


----------



## JenJBS

HauteMama said:


> Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede. Not impressed.



Nothing from Jo Malone has impressed me.   But three samples I ordered from LuckyScent arrived yesterday, and I'm excited to try the first one when I get home this evening. I always test a new scent when I'll be at home, not before going to work, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ultravisitor

JenJBS said:


> Nothing from Jo Malone has impressed me.


Same. I don't understand why people like that brand so much.


----------



## steira1

Roja 51


----------



## HauteMama

Tobacco Vanille. Out of season, but I'm just at home today. Yummm.


----------



## JenJBS

Testing my sample of Amouge - Love Tuberose. Absolutely love it! So beautiful!


----------



## coniglietta

Carven edt


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## papertiger

Back to Cartier's Insouciance


----------



## rutabaga

ultravisitor said:


> Same. I don't understand why people like that brand so much.



Tritto, but I do enjoy Orange Blossom which I think is their best scent.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## pmburk

Chanel No. 5


----------



## 880

Narciso Rodriguez musc for her perfume oil, discontinued.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I've been under the weather this week so I skipped perfume for a few days, and then it's mostly been Prada Infusion d'Iris EDT the last couple of days.
Today:  Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao

Testing my sample I got a couple days ago. Delightful chocolate scent! Yummy!


----------



## _vee

Chloe EDP


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## pmburk

Hermetica Paris Rosefire


----------



## steira1

Louis Vuitton Attrape Reves


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## _vee

Juicy Couture - Viva la Juicy


----------



## ultravisitor

Creed Aventus

Kind of crazy how I thought this was so incredible when I first got it about a decade ago, but now I feel like it's really sort of basic. It's still good...but kind of basic.


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Vanille Extreme

Testing my sample I got a few days ago. Absolutely nothing extreme about this scent. Creamy vanilla. Lovely, but of my three CSP scents this is my least favorite. I like it, but it just doesn't have that something special the other two do.


----------



## _vee

SOTN is Juicy Couture - Gold Couture

I prefer the original Viva la Juicy & Viva la Juicy Le Bubbly.


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Black Amethyst


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> L’Arte di gucci vintage EdP today



Are you killing me?  So love it but my flacon is empty

perfume naked, heat here


----------



## _vee

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet EDT on this rainy morning


----------



## steira1

Roja Dove Creation-E


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Velvet Haze


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## papertiger

Raining all day. 

Wearing Cartier Insouciance to watch the garden water itself through open French doors whilst listening to Brahms Double Concerto - getting absolutely no work done at all .


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I'm hoping I can finish this bottle of No. 5 by the end of the year, so it's in regular rotation these days.


----------



## slytheringirl

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle. I usually don't wear perfume, but recently discovered this. I will start wearing perfume for this one.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## HauteMama

Scent layering with Santal Blush and Oud Wood.


----------



## Molly0

Joyful


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt
I've been wearing this a lot lately. Its pleasant for summer days.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## steira1

Molecule 01.  Very fresh, clean scent.  Some people cannot smell this fragrance, but for those of us who can it’s amazing. It’s also great    for layering.


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Delizia di Marshmallow


----------



## octopus17

Bvlgari Iris D'or - I was a big fan of Bulgari pour Femme when it first came out and this is more or less 'it'.


----------



## _vee

Morning: D&G - Light Blue EDT
Evening: Carolina Herrera - Good Girl EDP


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eau de rhubarbe ecarlate


----------



## papertiger

BV Knot


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## _vee

Ariana Grande - Cloud today ☁️


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Flower of Immortality


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Un Lys -- smells wonderful on a warm, sunny day.


----------



## steira1

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## 880

Frederic Malle Eau d’hiver


----------



## rutabaga

Diptyque Ombre dans l’Eau


----------



## millerc

JenJBS said:


> Nothing from Jo Malone has impressed me.   But three samples I ordered from LuckyScent arrived yesterday, and I'm excited to try the first one when I get home this evening. I always test a new scent when I'll be at home, not before going to work, just to be on the safe side.


I thought I was the only one who didn't like Jo Malone. At least the perfumes I've tried. The Red Roses smelled like cheap potpourri to me. I know a lot of people seem to love this pefume though based on reviews.


----------



## TiTi78

MFK Gentle Fluidity Gold


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## 880

inspired in part by  @cowgirlsboots and @Purses & Perfumes, today
bulgari black, a unisex rubbery, amber leather from 1998. A bit powdery on my skin chemistry, but for the bargain price and gorgeous bottle, its fabulous and a powerhouse. a warm vanilla tinged Leather from opening to close.  Not fruity. not at all green. Not too masculine. I’m by myself in air conditioning today As this is not a summer fragrance


----------



## ultravisitor

880 said:


> inspired in part by  @cowgirlsboots and @Purses & Perfumes, today
> bulgari black, a unisex rubbery, amber leather from 1998. A bit powdery on my skin chemistry, but for the bargain price and gorgeous bottle, its fabulous and a powerhouse. a warm vanilla tinged Leather from opening to close.  Not fruity. not at all green. Not too masculine. I’m by myself in air conditioning today As this is not a summer fragrance


I really need to buy a bottle of that. I love Annick Menardo.


----------



## _vee

YSL - Libre EDP


----------



## Molly0

Elie Saab In White
(I think it annoys my daughter since she thinks it’s exactly like the YSL Libre edt, that she wears & no one really wants to smell like their mother)


----------



## jess236

Jo Malone Nectarine blossom and honey


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Rose Amazone 

Summer only. I've had the same bottle for 3 years but now it's running low


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lancome Tresor L'Absolu:  Such a beautiful fragrance with a rich, velvety, deep quality.  There's rose in it, and benzoin, plus a hint of vanilla.  Sadly,  it's discontinued.


----------



## _vee

SOTN is Lancôme - La Vie est Belle


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee this evening.


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## LoveMyHalo

My first Hermes perfume, smells so good! Un Jardin Sur Le Nil


----------



## steira1

Hermes Kelly


----------



## 880

Frederic Malle Une Rose, older bottle
midday, I sampled a tiny bit of Le Labo rose. 31 on my wrist (I have a discovery set)
and, then later, after reading some of @cowgirlsboots posts on leather scents and Dior, I dabbed a very small bit of my very vintage Caron tabac blonde extrait, original bottle, which has grown dark with age, but is smooth, Smokey, leathery and dry. (I’m still in very chilly air conditioning and by myself )


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## steira1

Ormonde Jayne PRIVE’


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage

All this leather talk lately put me in the mood.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I was going to wear Cabochard Gres today, but decided to wear it later in the week.  So today, it's Christian Dior Gris Montaigne, which is now called Gris Dior.  I have a 7.5 ml mini splash bottle.


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## jess236

Chanel Chance Eau tendre edt


----------



## _vee

Givenchy - Hot Couture EDT


----------



## coniglietta

L'eau par Kenzo


----------



## HauteMama

TF Ombre Leather. Better than Tuscan Leather, but still skews distinctly cat urine on my skin. My first scrubber.


----------



## steira1

Maison Francis Kurkdjian “L’ Homme A’ la Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

ORMAIE Yvonne


----------



## 880

Le labo baie 19 (part of a discovery coffret)
ambroxen, patchouli, juniper.
I don’t get much green out of this, though maybe that’s cooling effect on a hot day and I just don’t register it as green per se.
I also dont get the dirt feeling that reviewers seem to get. I do get an aftermath of cuddly (maybe cashmeran) comforting soapiness (this would be a great soap) that I get from FM dans Des bras, but I like the floral lift I get from DdB much better. There is some juniper but it is fleeting. Both scents IMO would be unisex.

@HauteMama, Are ombré leather and Tuscan leather super leathery and green? I haven’t tried either,


----------



## _vee

Burberry - Her EDP


----------



## ultravisitor

880 said:


> Le labo baie 19 (part of a discovery coffret)
> ambroxen, patchouli, juniper.
> I don’t get much green out of this, though maybe that’s cooling effect on a hot day and I just don’t register it as green per se.
> I also dont get the dirt feeling that reviewers seem to get. I do get an aftermath of cuddly (maybe cashmeran) comforting soapiness (this would be a great soap) that I get from FM dans Des bras, but I like the floral lift I get from DdB much better. There is some juniper but it is fleeting. Both scents IMO would be unisex.
> 
> @HauteMama, Are ombré leather and Tuscan leather super leathery and green? I haven’t tried either,


I really like Baie 19. I get a lot of green in it as petrichor. It reminds me of the woodsy area by the pond and creek next to my parents' house.

Ombre Leather and Tuscan Leather are pretty dark and not really green from what I recall. They're more fruity and ambery leathers.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Just put on some Guerlain Cuir Beluga today -- it's a lovely fragrance.


----------



## 880

ultravisitor said:


> I really like Baie 19. I get a lot of green in it as petrichor. It reminds me of the woodsy area by the pond and creek next to my parents' house.
> 
> Ombre Leather and Tuscan Leather are pretty dark and not really green from what I recall. They're more fruity and ambery leathers.


Ahh,  thank you! I think I get that wet green!  
Petrichor is a term that I’ve googled many times, kind of like palimpsest , and when I googled it last time, I thought Encre noire , but this is a lot brighter!


----------



## millerc

Cartier Pur Muguet, a lilly of the valley scent. I'm fond of florals.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Just put on some Guerlain Cuir Beluga today -- it's a lovely fragrance.


It really is. I've only tested it once, and I thought it was a bit powdery on me to wear very often, but it's definitely wonderful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> It really is. I've only tested it once, and I thought it was a bit powdery on me to wear very often, but it's definitely wonderful.


I agree with you that it's a bit powdery, but I love powdery scents.  It wears softly and I mostly get a blend of the soft suede and vanilla.  I am surprised I don't have a full bottle of this yet, LOL.


----------



## _vee

SOTN Atelier Cologne - Vanille Insensee


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Note di Profumum Meraviglia


----------



## Molly0

Because of the heat wave, once again, Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## NavyRisa

Molly0 said:


> Because of the heat wave, once again, Philosophy Pure Grace


Is it different from Amazing Grace?


----------



## NavyRisa

My little collection. Today I wear Amazing Grace for my Zoom meeting today.


----------



## jess236

NavyRisa said:


> My little collection. Today I wear Amazing Grace for my Zoom meeting today.
> View attachment 5119326


Nice collection


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou Joy Forever


----------



## jess236

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## papertiger

BV Knot


----------



## _vee

YSL - Libre EDP Intense


----------



## HauteMama

880 said:


> Le labo baie 19 (part of a discovery coffret)
> ambroxen, patchouli, juniper.
> I don’t get much green out of this, though maybe that’s cooling effect on a hot day and I just don’t register it as green per se.
> I also dont get the dirt feeling that reviewers seem to get. I do get an aftermath of cuddly (maybe cashmeran) comforting soapiness (this would be a great soap) that I get from FM dans Des bras, but I like the floral lift I get from DdB much better. There is some juniper but it is fleeting. Both scents IMO would be unisex.
> 
> @HauteMama, Are ombré leather and Tuscan leather super leathery and green? I haven’t tried either,



I wouldn't classify either as green. I think it is the smoky and animalic notes that make them so foul on me. A lot of people adore these scents - women and men - and I wanted something with a leather note, but these simply don't work with my chemistry at all. White Suede is pleasant, but my skin brings out the powder and floral notes instead of any hint of leather. 

Unfortunately, I've found that reviews aren't worth much in terms of fragrances because each person's skin is so different. How a scent will combine with a particular individual cannot be predicted by how it is on others, IMO.


----------



## 880

HauteMama said:


> I wouldn't classify either as green. I think it is the smoky and animalic notes that make them so foul on me. A lot of people adore these scents - women and men - and I wanted something with a leather note, but these simply don't work with my chemistry at all. White Suede is pleasant, but my skin brings out the powder and floral notes instead of any hint of leather.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've found that reviews aren't worth much in terms of fragrances because each person's skin is so different. How a scent will combine with a particular individual cannot be predicted by how it is on others, IMO.


Thank you so much for your opinion above! It’s very helpful Precisely bc it sounds like I share some of the characteristics that  it hard for you to wear smoke, animalics, and powdery accords. If you do come across a leather fragrance that is more feminine suede without the powder, i would love a recommendation! 

edit: today I’m wearing Le labo bergamote 22 which I could share with DH!


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Velvet Haze. The coconut note screams summer (and I’m trying to use up my sample vial)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@880, have you tried Bottega Veneta Bottega Veneta?  I tested it briefly from my sample a while back and I recall it as being a well-done leather fragrance and do not recall any powdery aspects.


----------



## brnicutie

Marc Jacobs Perfect perfume. The scent is nice, but fades within two hours.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @880, have you tried Bottega Veneta Bottega Veneta?  I tested it briefly from my sample a while back and I recall it as being a well-done leather fragrance and do not recall any powdery aspects.


Thanks so much for this recommendation! Will put it on my list to try!


----------



## Molly0

NavyRisa said:


> Is it different from Amazing Grace?


Yes it is different.  Less floral, no rose, very clean . Touch of Ambroxan  in the dry down.


----------



## coniglietta

Moschino toy 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cartier Le Baiser Du Dragon


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24

Love this in the summertime.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I sprayed some Serge Lutens Fleurs de Citronnier this morning but it did not sit well with me for some reason, and the musk seemed overwhelming, so I switched to Isabey Fleur Nocturne in the afternoon.


----------



## _vee

Versace - Bright Crystal EDT


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison. Been too long since I wore it.


----------



## _vee

SOTN Tom Ford - Sole di Positano Acqua

Love this scent and the bottle.


----------



## taniherd

Honey Marc Jacobs


----------



## Molly0

Very Irrestible 
(I used to love this & I found an unopened bottle stashed in the back of my shelf!)


----------



## 880

Le labo Santal 33 (from the discovery coffret)


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Isabel Canovas


----------



## _vee

YSL - Black Opium Nuit Blanche


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Amazona

Body Shop Mango


----------



## Tatti_

Chanel Chance


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## _vee

SOTN Cartier - Eau de Cartier Goutte de Rose EDT


----------



## chowlover2

TF Neroli Portofino


----------



## Miss Bliss101

Estee Lauder White Linen, a new find for me. Love i!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Elsa Peretti


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## 880

FM dans des Bras


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eden-Roc


----------



## _vee

Arrange Grande - R.E.M.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Fragonard VRAI


----------



## rutabaga

Le Labo The Noir 29


----------



## _vee

SOTN YSL - Mon Paris


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- No.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Molly0

Hot Couture 
topped off with D&G LB Love is Love.  (haha having a raspberry moment!)


----------



## gigi124

New release I wanted to share! Might be a blind buy for me


----------



## ultravisitor

gigi124 said:


> New release I wanted to share! Might be a blind buy for me
> View attachment 5122733


Oh yes. My Dior SA at Saks texted me two days ago to let me know they're expecting to have it this September---MAYBE August. I'm looking forward to it because it sounds amazing. I'm definitely keeping my eyes peeled for it when I'm in Europe next month in case it gets or has been released there earlier than when it's expected in the States.




And today is Christian Dior Patchouli Imperial.


----------



## _vee

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle this morning


----------



## cap4life

Chanel 22 - felt that the strong floral aldehydes would balance out an all black outfit.


----------



## rutabaga

Le Labo Thé Noir 29. Its growing on me because I’m getting rose notes but it has no lasting power whatsoever!


----------



## ultravisitor

rutabaga said:


> Le Labo Thé Noir 29. Its growing on me because I’m getting rose notes but it has no lasting power whatsoever!


That's why my friend loves it: it's more of a dark rose to her. That's how it was characterized to me by a Le Labo SA, as well.

Are you sure it's not there, though? There's a good chance you're just suffering from olfactory fatigue, which is pretty common with Le Labos. I think it's something about the style of the house's fragrances and the aromachemicals that they use. A lot of theirs will seem like they're totally gone, even a few minutes after applying, but I'll catch the tiniest whiffs here and there throughout the day. Gaiac 10, in particular, is like that. It's a lovely fragrance, but it wears very softly.


----------



## rutabaga

ultravisitor said:


> That's why my friend loves it: it's more of a dark rose to her. That's how it was characterized to me by a Le Labo SA, as well.
> 
> Are you sure it's not there, though? There's a good chance you're just suffering from olfactory fatigue, which is pretty common with Le Labos. I think it's something about the style of the house's fragrances and the aromachemicals that they use. A lot of theirs will seem like they're totally gone, even a few minutes after applying, but I'll catch the tiniest whiffs here and there throughout the day. Gaiac 10, in particular, is like that. It's a lovely fragrance, but it wears very softly.



It’s possible I’ve gone nose deaf as the day goes on. I’m trying it again today on my neck instead of wrists (I wash my hands frequently). The sample I’m testing is in a non-spray vial so that may affect performance too.


----------



## ultravisitor

rutabaga said:


> It’s possible I’ve gone nose deaf as the day goes on. I’m trying it again today on my neck instead of wrists (I wash my hands frequently). The sample I’m testing is in a non-spray vial so that may affect performance too.


Oh, and wrists are commonly a poor place to put perfume because it wears away so easily at that spot.

Try putting it on the back of your neck. That way, your nose won't be constantly bombarded by the fragrance like it can be if you spray it on your chest or on the sides of your neck. When it's on the back of your neck, you'll get whiffs of it through the day as you move your head and, if your hair is long enough, as your hair moves. That's a good trick to use with perfumes that incite olfactory fatigue, especially ones that are really strong. With some of mine, one spray to the back of the neck can be enough for the whole day.


----------



## JenJBS

ultravisitor said:


> Oh, and wrists are commonly a poor place to put perfume because it wears away so easily at that spot.
> 
> Try putting it on the back of your neck. That way, your nose won't be constantly bombarded by the fragrance like it can be if you spray it on your chest or on the sides of your neck. When it's on the back of your neck, you'll get whiffs of it through the day as you move your head and, if your hair is long enough, as your hair moves. That's a good trick to use with perfumes that incite olfactory fatigue, especially ones that are really strong. With some of mine, one spray to the back of the neck can be enough for the whole day.



I usually spray the back of my hands, and neck, rather than my wrists. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## papertiger

Molly0 said:


> Very Irrestible
> (I used to love this & I found an unopened bottle stashed in the back of my shelf!)



Do you still find it - Totally Irresistible?  sorry


----------



## papertiger

rutabaga said:


> It’s possible I’ve gone nose deaf as the day goes on. I’m trying it again today on my neck instead of wrists (I wash my hands frequently). The sample I’m testing is in a non-spray vial so that may affect performance too.



Try back of the knees in Summer


----------



## papertiger

Bond No9 Greenwich Village EDP 

It was a gift (I have the matching lipstick too)

I like it - but - but - bit 'young', not that keen on the bottle and crazy price. 

I really like the lipstick though!


----------



## ultravisitor

JenJBS said:


> I usually spray the back of my hands, and neck, rather than my wrists. Seems to work well for me.


I don't like to spray my hands or wrists because it wears or washes away too easily in those spots, especially hands. I'm constantly washing my hands and applying lotion throughout the day. I like to spray the back of my forearms because the fragrance carries really well from that spot up to my nose without overwhelming it and causing olfactory fatigue. If I don't spray my forearms, I like to spray my biceps, which is where either Frederic Malle or Francis Kurkdjian (I don't remember which) suggest. I also like to spray the center of my chest because that's a spot that warms up a fragrance and the fragrance carries well to my nose without overwhelming it as much as if I spray my neck.


----------



## ultravisitor

Today is Joop! Homme, a classic so good that Creed copied it.


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a Diary Green Tea
Fresh with some florals, but not very long lasting


----------



## _vee

SOTD Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I usually spray near the crook of my elbows and maybe add one spray to the back of my neck.  If I'm wearing parfum, I will usually just dab behind my ears or on the back of the neck.

Today's fragrance:  Guerlain Mitsouko


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Balmain Ivoire.


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Guava. 

I try to avoid blind buying, but got a couple Pacifica scents for $20 each. I'm really happy with the first one. Bright, juicy, casual, delightful summer scent. I hadn't smelled the pomelo and guava scents before, and really like them. I don't really smell the coconut, but others reviews mention that as well. I'm pleased with the quality for the price. And this isn't a scent everyone else will be wearing.


----------



## HauteMama

White Suede.

And I agree about a spray directly to the chest. It warms the fragrance and allows me to get wafts of it without being overwhelmed.


----------



## NavyRisa

ultravisitor said:


> I don't like to spray my hands or wrists because it wears or washes away too easily in those spots, especially hands. I'm constantly washing my hands and applying lotion throughout the day. I like to spray the back of my forearms because the fragrance carries really well from that spot up to my nose without overwhelming it and causing olfactory fatigue. If I don't spray my forearms, I like to spray my biceps, which is where either Frederic Malle or Francis Kurkdjian (I don't remember which) suggest. I also like to spray the center of my chest because that's a spot that warms up a fragrance and the fragrance carries well to my nose without overwhelming it as much as if I spray my neck.


Ditto.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage


----------



## lucretias

Bobbi brown beach


----------



## JenJBS

Wore my second Pacifica blind buy today. Tuscan Blood Orange. Total 'meh'. Just nothing there that's enough to be good or bad. This is the first time I've understood calling a perfume boring. Glad it was cheap.


----------



## _vee

SOTD Valentino - Donna Born in Roma

SOTN Mon Guerlain


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## ultravisitor

I have so many samples that barely ever get touched, so I've started applying some of them lately before I go out for a run or walk in the morning. This morning's was Le Labo The Noir 29.







It lasted quite a while--all throughout my 9.5 mile run/walk and for quite a while after until I had lunch and showered.

Now is Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde since the weather is cooler today.


----------



## _vee

Morning Versace Bright Crystal EDT

Now Hermes - Twilly
I just love this scent.


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## JenJBS

I layered Montale Sweet Vanilla and Demeter Raspberry.


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu l'eau bleue


----------



## Tasha1

Everlasting 
The Zoo 

bravo Mr Laudamiel


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I've been slightly obsessed with Guerlain Mitsouko this week, and also other Guerlain classics.  Today, it's L'Heure Bleue EDP.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrtait of a Lady...


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## octopus17

Ormonde Jayne Xi'an. I'm usually not one for woody fragrances and honestly I was surprised to really like this.

It reminded me of sun baked wood and suntan lotion/body creams, all perfectly balanced with no acridity. 

I also found it very relaxing and calming (as it was described), so much so, that I actually fell asleep this afternoon


----------



## _vee

SOTD YSL - Mon Paris

SOTN Van Cleef & Arpels - Orchidee Vanille
Such a delicious, cozy yummy scent and a successful blind buy.


----------



## ultravisitor

Cornflower Blue said:


> Ormonde Jayne Xi'an. I'm usually not one for woody fragrances and honestly I was surprised to really like this.
> 
> It reminded me of sun baked wood and suntan lotion/body creams, all perfectly balanced with no acridity.
> 
> I also found it very relaxing and calming (as it was described), so much so, that I actually fell asleep this afternoon


I often feel like I end up liking Ormonde Jaynes more than I think I should.


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Natures Reserve Citron Fig


----------



## Mabintu

Chanel No.5


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Tasha1

ultravisitor said:


> I often feel like I end up liking Ormonde Jaynes more than I think I should.



I like her as well, want to test her last additions but other perfume brand crosses my road

Houbigant Bois Mystique

a solid  male scent by Luca Maffei, nothing special


----------



## ultravisitor

Yves Saint Laurent Kouros


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## HauteMama

Dior Oud Ispahan. 

I rather like it...


----------



## JenJBS

Amouage love tuberose this afternoon.


----------



## Molly0

Lady Million EDT
(Surprisingly OK in this heat wave we are experiencing!)


----------



## ultravisitor

HauteMama said:


> Dior Oud Ispahan.
> 
> I rather like it...


Love this one. You should also try Oud Rosewood.


----------



## HauteMama

I actually just ordered a decant of that, but have not yet received it.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> I layered Montale Sweet Vanilla and Demeter Raspberry.


That sounds great!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> That sounds great!



Thanks! It is!


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- No.19 + Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## coniglietta

Day- Acqua di Parma Fico di Amalfi
Night- Philosophy Amazing Grace Ballet Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sferics

Fendi Furiosa. Fairly unknown and IMHO underrated.  Woody, sweet, spicy, elegant, feisty, unique, gorgeous!
It is discontinued now and at the moment very, very, VERY cheap to purchase. A no brainer. And the nice bottle...
I'd recommend it for everyone who likes vintage vibes


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Guava


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie


----------



## ultravisitor

My SA at Saks got a preview of Vanilla Diorama this weekend. She wanted to get me a sample, but they didn't have any; however, she was able to spray some on a card for me. From what I can tell, Vanilla Diorama is pretty similar to Feve Delicieuse, except without the spiciness of Feve Delicieuse and with more of a powdery, musky base. Upon my first whiff of the card, it seemed very gourmand. I got sort of the effect of caramel.

I'll definitely try this on skin when I get the chance, but so far, I think Feve Delicieuse is better and more interesting.

She also said they were expecting Vanilla Diorama in store in August and then Tobacolor in September.


----------



## fendifemale

Sferics said:


> Fendi Furiosa. Fairly unknown and IMHO underrated.  Woody, sweet, spicy, elegant, feisty, unique, gorgeous!
> It is discontinued now and at the moment very, very, VERY cheap to purchase. A no brainer. And the nice bottle...
> I'd recommend it for everyone who likes vintage vibes
> 
> View attachment 5127866


I remember this one. Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> My SA at Saks got a preview of Vanilla Diorama this weekend. She wanted to get me a sample, but they didn't have any; however, she was able to spray some on a card for me. From what I can tell, Vanilla Diorama is pretty similar to Feve Delicieuse, except without the spiciness of Feve Delicieuse and with more of a powdery, musky base. Upon my first whiff of the card, it seemed very gourmand. I got sort of the effect of caramel.
> 
> I'll definitely try this on skin when I get the chance, but so far, I think Feve Delicieuse is better and more interesting.
> 
> She also said they were expecting Vanilla Diorama in store in August and then Tobacolor in September.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  Did you get any orange from it at all?  When I saw the pictures of the bottle with the orange, I was kind of hoping for a vanilla fragrance with orange and balsams.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  Did you get any orange from it at all?  When I saw the pictures of the bottle with the orange, I was kind of hoping for a vanilla fragrance with orange and balsams.


I don't get any orange, but the card has been sitting in an envelope for me since maybe yesterday. Orange--and citruses in general--is a top note, so if it's in the blend, it's in the opening, which was long gone before I got the card.


----------



## lucretias

carterazo said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


Ooh I have that one


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I don't get any orange, but the card has been sitting in an envelope for me since maybe yesterday. Orange--and citruses in general--is a top note, so if it's in the blend, it's in the opening, which was long gone before I got the card.


True.  I just have this vision of a scent with a dark orange note that lingers through a complex fragrance, and that can be smelled off and on -- sort of like an orange liquer if there is such a thing.  

Vanilla Diorama sounds like it leans more gourmand than Feve Delicieuse.  I love the slight spiciness of Feve Delicieuse, and especially the lavender in the fragrance.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> True.  I just have this vision of a scent with a dark orange note that lingers through a complex fragrance, and that can be smelled off and on -- sort of like an orange liquer if there is such a thing.
> 
> Vanilla Diorama sounds like it leans more gourmand than Feve Delicieuse.  I love the slight spiciness of Feve Delicieuse, and especially the lavender in the fragrance.


Sounds to me like you'd probably like Feve Delicieuse more than Vanilla Diorama, though I do want to try Vanilla Diorama on skin because there's something about the base that's interesting to me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Sounds to me like you'd probably like Feve Delicieuse more than Vanilla Diorama, though I do want to try Vanilla Diorama on skin because there's something about the base that's interesting to me.


Yep, I am glad I have a bottle of Feve Delicieuse.    Definitely a good idea to try Vanilla Diorama on the skin.  That is after all the true test and you might end up loving the way it smells on the skin.  I would also like to try it if I get the chance and come across a sample or a tester in store.


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale

It's in the 90s today, so...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Mousson


----------



## JenJBS

Nest - Madagascar Vanilla


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just took a shower to cool off & decided to spray Helene Arpels which was quite special


----------



## chowlover2

D & G Light Blue


----------



## coniglietta

Another day with YSL Libre edt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour de Cacao


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver


----------



## ultravisitor

Clive Christian 1872 for Men


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a Diary Green Tea


----------



## chowlover2

Beach Walk by MMM


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Sferics

Majda Bekkali Tulaytulah


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Estee Lauder Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## coniglietta

Jour d'Hermès absolu


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## Molly0

CH Good Girl Legere
(Wow!  Almost gone. I’ve just about used the whole bottle. That’s a rare event for me!)


----------



## JenJBS

Hot summer day, so Orange Sanguine by Atelier Cologne felt appropriate.


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## coniglietta

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Fresh Cut Lilacs


----------



## julia.in.germany

Valentino Donna Born In Roma


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone parfum, body cream & lotion


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## ultravisitor

Montale Aoud Forest


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Shalimar cologne.  Very vintage version.  I smell a lot of citrus in this version and it lingers for a long time.  Lovely for summer.


----------



## fendifemale

Juliette Has a Gun- Not a Perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## steira1

Tom Ford Bitter Peach


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Guava


----------



## HauteMama

Hilde Soliani Bell'Antonio

Dryer than TF Tobacco Vanille, and I like the opening better, but I prefer the drydown and base notes of the TV. The TV also has much greater longevity.


----------



## Amazona

l'Eau d'Issey. One of my favorites for hot weather.


----------



## Molly0

Burberry Her enhanced with Body Shop Fresh Raspberry Body Butter.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes 24 Faubourg Eau Delicate


----------



## chowlover2

BBW Capri


----------



## Tasha1

*Dame d'Or. *by 1907


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a Diary green tea


----------



## julia.in.germany

Gucci Guilty


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Purple Oud


----------



## Tyler_JP

Acqua di Parma Cedro di Taormina - which unfortunately has been discontinued.


----------



## chowlover2

Gucci Envy


----------



## steira1

MFK Gentle Fluidity Silver


----------



## HauteMama

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Purple Oud


Ack. Every time you post, I have to go and look up the scent you've posted, and nine times out of ten, I usually then want to try it. I am still waiting on my sample of Oud Rosewood, but in the meantime am almost prepared to order a bottle of Oud Ispahan. How does the Purple Oud compare to Oud Ispahan and Oud Rosewood? Or is it discontinued, in which case it might be better if I don't go down that rabbit hole at all...


----------



## ultravisitor

HauteMama said:


> Ack. Every time you post, I have to go and look up the scent you've posted, and nine times out of ten, I usually then want to try it. I am still waiting on my sample of Oud Rosewood, but in the meantime am almost prepared to order a bottle of Oud Ispahan. How does the Purple Oud compare to Oud Ispahan and Oud Rosewood? Or is it discontinued, in which case it might be better if I don't go down that rabbit hole at all...


Haha. Purple Oud is pretty different from Oud Ispahan and Oud Rosewood. It's much lighter than both of them and not as dark. It's an easier wear than either of them as it's almost fresh for an oud fragrance. It's not discontinued; however, it's tougher to get here in the States. The Saks here in Chicago does not carry it in store (my SA can order it), and their selection of Dior's exclusives is almost complete and way better than what you'll find at the Dior boutiques here.

Good luck deciding between Oud Ispahan and Oud Rosewood. I went with Oud Ispahan, though I sometimes wonder if I need Oud Rosewood, as well.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain L'Heure Bleue


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Hot summer day, so Orange Sanguine by Atelier Cologne felt appropriate.


+1 orange sanguine 

+1 with @HauteMama re everything @ultravisitor posts, I want to try!

oh @Purses & Perfumes ! You got LHB! Do you like it? And shall mar (I’m reading back) Did you also get Mitsouko? Hugs


----------



## Sferics

Memories...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@880, I've had the current version of L' Heure Bleue for a while.  But I haven't tried the vintage version, so I was curious about that one. 
And I have placed a couple of orders -- vintage Mitsouko extrait and Vol de Nuit current extrait in the propeller bottle.  
No L' Heure Bleue extrait though.  I need to be good for a while, and not buy any more perfume!


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir


----------



## steira1

ROJA Creation-E  Essence de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Elsa Peretti


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a Diary Green tea

I love this smell (green, fresh, floral with tea notes) but it does not last at all...


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee this evening.


----------



## chowlover2

Frederic Malle Bigarade


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## 880

Frederic Malle Une Rose


----------



## steira1

House of Sillage Cherry Garden


----------



## rutabaga

coniglietta said:


> Scent of a Diary Green tea
> 
> I love this smell (green, fresh, floral with tea notes) but it does not last at all...



Intrigued by this description. I recently bought EA green tea spray and it doesn’t smell anything like what I remembered


----------



## rutabaga

Le Labo Thé Noir 29. I ended up buying a bottle over the weekend.


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour de Cacao


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Vert Boheme


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Norma Kamali


----------



## coniglietta

rutabaga said:


> Intrigued by this description. I recently bought EA green tea spray and it doesn’t smell anything like what I remembered



I haven't smelled the EA green tea before, but Scent of a Diary has lemon, basil, peppermint as top notes with a floral middle (rose, violet, cyclamen, lily, orchid) and musk base. Honestly, I get the lemon and tea notes the most with something floral. I think the staying power is short because it's a Daiso/dollar store brand.


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## steira1

Chloe Nomade


----------



## coniglietta

Day- Moschino Toy 2
Night- YSL Libre EDT


----------



## rutabaga

FM Portrait of a Lady


----------



## steira1

House of Sillage Love is in the Air


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## michellem

Chancel Chance eau fraiche


----------



## HauteMama

Oud Rosewood.

My sample finally arrived. While I've read this in reviews of other oud fragrances, it has never happened to me before, but I get strong Band-Aid vibes from this. I've been waiting, hoping that the dry-down reveals something better, but so far... no. Oud Ispahan is definitely my choice between the two.

I also got a sample of Tobacolor that I am going to try tomorrow, so I am keeping my fingers crossed for better luck.


----------



## coniglietta

Carven EDT


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## Molly0

Eternity Air.


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Carven Magriffe


----------



## Tasha1

Luna Roja by Fueguia 1833

Roses and plums


----------



## GAN

Flowerbomb by rolf & victor


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## fendifemale

Michele Germain- Sugarful


----------



## steira1

Hermes Twilly


----------



## HauteMama

Tobacolor.

It is much drier and lighter than TF Tobacco Vanille. Dh tells me it smells flowery, which I don't see, but it does remind me of how my mum smelled around the holidays when I was a child (generic perfume, cold air, incense, lingering cigarette smoke from walking past smokers, scented candles, etc.). There is definitely more of a generic perfume smell background on it to my nose - either that or it reminds me of someone's perfume from ages ago that I cannot pinpoint. The TV is deeper, richer, and has better sillage and longevity. As far as tobacco scents so far, I will stick with the TV.


----------



## coniglietta

Sol Body Sunkissed Coconut + Gucci Bloom 

This combo is like a tuberose pina colada, a pretty summer scent. Each alone is either too sweet (sunkissed coconut) or too formal (bloom), but together they're great.


----------



## GAN

YSL Babydoll today.. has not been wearing this sweet scent


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## steira1

Louis Vuitton Coeur Battant


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code pour femme


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- No.19


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Estee Lauder Private Collection parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## Molly0

La vie est Belle L’Eclat   edt


----------



## steira1

Roja Dove 51 pour femme Parfum


----------



## michellem

Chanel chance eau fraiche


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu l'eau bleue


----------



## chowlover2

EL Pleasures


----------



## Tasha1

Clive Christian 
1872 women


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## coniglietta

J'Adore hair mist


----------



## steira1

Tom Ford Lost Cherry


----------



## JenJBS

coniglietta said:


> J'Adore hair mist



I've wondered about hair mists. What do you think of it?


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code pour femme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Love Of My Life

JenJBS said:


> I've wondered about hair mists. What do you think of it?




I use a hair mist on occasion
I use Tweaked  which I really like


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a Diary green tea


----------



## steira1

PDM Meliora


----------



## chowlover2

Elizabeth Arden Sunflowers


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Guava


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Fresh Cut Lilacs


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss Dior Originale EDT


----------



## JenJBS

Montale - Sweet Vanilla
layered with...
Demeter - Raspberry


----------



## steira1

The Harmonist Sun Force


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eclarte de rhubarbe


----------



## chowlover2

Zents Sun


----------



## Gracilan

YSL Opium (original)


----------



## Tasha1

Amalia by Fueguia 1833


----------



## bagshopr

Chamade by Guerlain

I am looking forward to using my fall/winter perfumes after Labor Day! I recently bought a bottle of Coco Noir by Chanel to add to my vast (3 bottles, ha!) fall/winter collection.


----------



## taniherd

Jo Malone Myrrh & Tonka 
I like this scent but unfortunately it has zero lasting power on me. ☹️


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train

Found this for a great price in Athens--it's the one Prada exclusive that I've never been able to forget after trying--so I snatched it up.


----------



## steira1

Mizensir  For your Love


----------



## joeyelgood

Chanel Sycomore


----------



## chowlover2

D & G Light Blue


----------



## Dextersmom

Diptyque Eau Duelle


----------



## Molly0

Clean Skin EDT


----------



## coniglietta

Carven EDT


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Azzaro pour Homme


----------



## steira1

Kilian Rolling in Love


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Houbigant Orangers en Fleurs


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Molly0

Chanel no19(vintage Eau de Cologne)


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vanilla Diorama


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel No5 pure parfum


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse Perfumes - Macarons


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Vert Boheme


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Balmain Ivoire


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I was going to wear Cristalle EDT, but can't seem to find my sample.  So it's Chanel No. 19 today.  I need to reorganize my perfumes and samples and maybe get a designated cabinet for them...


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour de Cacao


----------



## steira1

Kilian Woman in Gold


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Elsa203

I'm using a CHANEL CHANCE imitation perfume! And it's not bad at all, I'm doing it on a trial basis.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## julia.in.germany

Victoria's Secret Love Spell (not a perfume per se but a body mist)


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co- Pure Tiffany


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Guava. It's just such a delightful summer scent!


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Shower Fresh


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Smoke


----------



## steira1

Tom Ford Soleil Blanc


----------



## tinybutterfly

The same thing I have been wearing since the 80s, Opium, Yves Saint Laurent. It has been my signature scent for years, except for a number of years when I could not wear perfume due to asthma/chemical allergies. 

I also used to occasionally wear other fragrances, Tatiana is the only one I remember. 

High school was whole different story, LOVE's Baby Soft, LOVE's Fresh Lemon and somebody's strawberry musk. lol. I am vintage...okay, old.


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## steira1

Juliette has a Gun “Not a Perfume”


----------



## Doribelle

Trish McEvoy 100


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Hermes Caleche (vintage)
Today Chanel No.19 poudre


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Molly0

Body Shop Japanese Cherry Blossom Strawberry Kiss


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for Women


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Vol de Nuit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## meomeo1010

Jo Malone Poppy and Barley


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Mirages Midnight Train


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Shalimar


----------



## Molly0

Juliette has a gun not a perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## steira1

Creed Aventus for Her


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23 (London)

Pretty psyched to be able to try the new Le Labo City Exclusive for Berlin this coming week.


----------



## lucretias

Insolence by guerlain


----------



## JenJBS

Amouage - love tuberose


----------



## TiTi78

Libre Intense


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Rosa Magnifica today:  Going through some rarely used fragrances lately and trying to decide if they should leave or stay in my collection.   Still undecided about Rosa Magnifica...


----------



## Sferics

*PARIS-ÉDIMBOURG - LES EAUX DE CHANEL*


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome Idole for church today.


----------



## steira1

HOS Love is in the Air


----------



## fendifemale

Coco Madamoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortvny Moon Parfvm


----------



## roxytangerine

Chloe Love


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Flower of Immortality


----------



## chowlover2

Balmain Ivoire


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Cedrat 37 (Berlin)


----------



## Molly0

Tiffany & Co


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortvny SUN Parvfm


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 5 vintage EDT -- so lovely and sparkly.   Quite different from vintage No. 5 eau de cologne, which is more animalic in the base.  Both are great but the EDT is particularly nice on a hot day.


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour de Cacao


----------



## steira1

Creed White Flowers


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortvny Sun Parvfm


----------



## steira1

MFK Grand Soir


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co- Pure Tiffany


----------



## l.ch.

Diptyque Eau de Sens


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## kav385

Attrape reves


----------



## steira1

Diptyque Eau Capitale


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## rutabaga

Le Labo Thé Noir 29 for the last few days. Love this one.


----------



## everydayglam32

Wearing mojave ghost by byredo!! Quite sweet but not sickly sweet and yet has a beautiful undertone!


----------



## everydayglam32

Florasun said:


> Today I sampled Memo Paris ‘Tigers Nest’. I thought it was too spicy and masculine at first but later it settled down into ambery sweetness. Notes are Amber, Balsam, aldehydes, incense, saffron, lime, absinthe, osmanthus, plus more... I’m tired from writing this, LOL.


Absinthe!! Aldehyde is the major composition in chanel 5 too


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Dior Dune


----------



## coniglietta

Carven edt


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## steira1

Tom Ford Cafe Rose


----------



## JenJBS

Vanille Abricot by Comptoir Sud Pacifique


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Chamade


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## lucretias

Bronze goddess estee lauder


----------



## coniglietta

Gucci Bloom


----------



## coniglietta

Gucci Bloom


----------



## coniglietta

Deleted.


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## fendifemale

TOCCA- _Florence_


----------



## steira1

Kilian Rolling in Love


----------



## chowlover2

Miller Harris Citron Citron


----------



## coniglietta

B. Balenciaga


----------



## Tasha1

D'elmar. Dark Desire


----------



## Sophie-Rose

D&G Light Blue Forever


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortvny Moon Parvfm


----------



## millerc

Wearing Cartier L'heure Diaphane for the first time today. It has scents of peony, lychee, and rose. A very light feminine fragrance.


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24

There is nothing I love to wear more than this during the heat of late summer.


----------



## steira1

Tiziana Terenzi TELEA


----------



## JenJBS

Badgley Mischka Eau de Parfum


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal FLower


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine 
Perfect for a hot summer day.


----------



## steira1

MFK Gentle fluidity Gold


----------



## coniglietta

J'adore hair mist


----------



## rmelwani

YSL libre


----------



## Tasha1

Everlasting 
the Zoo


----------



## noon

Le Labo Rose 31. Isn't something I'd normally wear in the summer but it's quite chilly today.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein Escape


----------



## Love Of My Life

ORMAIE Yvonne


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24

Gotta do it again because it's my favorite time of the year to wear it.


----------



## Sferics




----------



## octopus17

Jayne Ormonde Montabaco Flor (sample) - works great with my skin


----------



## steira1

Tiziana Terenzi Andromeda


----------



## TiTi78

YSL Libre Intense


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

A while back, I was able to get a vintage sealed bottle of Lanvin My Sin parfum/extrait and dabbed a small bit today.  Smells amazing, but it's very potent, and gave me the sniffles and sneezes!  I have put it away and hope to revisit the parfum sometime in the future...


----------



## ultravisitor

Azzaro pour Homme


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## castortroy666

Louis Vuitton - Ombre Nomade


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## fendifemale

Juliette Has a Gun- Not A Perfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR  Golconda


----------



## steira1

Molecule 01


----------



## meowkittycat

Trialling a few Shay & Blue fragrances. Revisiting Atropa Belladonna and Blood Oranges, but Lilacs and Gooseberries is new to me.


----------



## brnicutie

I was wearing Heures D'Absence by LV today. I don't find this scent long lasting. It's nice though.


----------



## pquiles

Testing Whispers of Enchantment by the House of Sillage


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma Peonia Nobile


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ormaie Les Brumes


----------



## JenJBS

Vanille Abricot by Comptoir Sud Pacifique


----------



## HauteMama

Bana Republic Oud Mosaic. I'm actually impressed...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19 EDT -- so cool, green and lovely.


----------



## Tasha1

Tuberose & Moss
by Rogue Perfumery

geniusly beautiful on this hot day


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel No 5


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, yet again!


----------



## shazzy quijano

I'm wearing Prada Candy Kiss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu l'eau bleue


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Estee Lauder Private Collection parfum


----------



## makeupbyomar

Fahrenheit by Dior


----------



## coniglietta

Jour d'Hermès absolu


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Macarons


----------



## Baby Boo

ive just discovered Kilian and got rolling in love im liking it at the moment, i wanted dont be shy but it seemed way toooo sweet on me


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortuny Stars


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop British Rose edt


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Citron & Fig


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Flower of Immortality


----------



## steira1

Tiziana Terenzi Andromeda


----------



## Tasha1

*Parfum d'Hermes *vintage edt


----------



## coniglietta

L'ombre Dan's l'eau


----------



## ultravisitor

Kiehl's Original Musk oil mixed in with my body lotion

and then to amp things up a bit, two sprays of

Madhat Scents Oudhy II


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## fendifemale

meowkittycat said:


> Trialling a few Shay & Blue fragrances. Revisiting Atropa Belladonna and Blood Oranges, but Lilacs and Gooseberries is new to me.


Where do you order from? Are you stateside?


----------



## fendifemale

Dyptique- Do Son


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Heritage EdT


----------



## 880

Vintage chanel 19 edc for chanels birthday today

@ultravisitor, is your scent mix amped up Similar to SL MKK? Does the oud lift and lighten? Would love to sniff this (hope that doesn’t come out the wrong way!


----------



## ultravisitor

880 said:


> @ultravisitor, is your scent mix amped up Similar to SL MKK? Does the oud lift and lighten? Would love to sniff this (hope that doesn’t come out the wrong way!


I don't know that particular Serge Lutens, but I will say that the Madhat Oudhy II definitely gave the Kiehl's Original Musk a nice growl. The guy who made Oudhy II used real oud and real deer musk in that fragrance, which is a rarity. It's very dry and woody and musky. That mix was fantastic yesterday.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Vintage chanel 19 edc for chanels birthday today


Excellent choice.  I am wearing No. 19 too.

Originally, I was planning to wear No. 5.   I have a small bottle of vintage, sealed Chanel No. 5 parfum/extrait that I got a few weeks ago.  I decided to open it today and cut the cord and seal and...the stopper is stuck.  So now I am going to have to research ways to open a stuck perfume bottle stopper.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege My Sin


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## michellem

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu edp


----------



## Tasha1

Chanel 22


----------



## aliwasif684

gucci flora perfume


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Christofle

Wild Bluebell by Jo Malone today! Reminds me of a lovely garden but it barely lasts an hour on me.


----------



## JenJBS

Montale - Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter - Raspberry


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Montale - Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter - Raspberry


How strong are the raspberry notes? Sounds lovely !


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> How strong are the raspberry notes? Sounds lovely !



Thank you! It is lovely. Pretty strong. It has to balance the Sweet Vanilla, and Montale scents are fairly strong.


----------



## michellem

Christofle said:


> Wild Bluebell by Jo Malone today! Reminds me of a lovely garden but it barely lasts an hour on me.


I agree with this! I am trying to finish off a bottle I received as a gift and while I enjoy the scent I won’t repurchase due to the lack of lasting power


----------



## Christofle

michellem said:


> I agree with this! I am trying to finish off a bottle I received as a gift and while I enjoy the scent I won’t repurchase due to the lack of lasting power


I got a little box of samples as part of an experiential zoom meeting with jo Malone so I don’t feel too bad. Always always worth trying samples first!


----------



## chowlover2

EL Pleasures


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ormaie Yvonne


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Guava


----------



## Christofle

English Pear and Freesia


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour de Cacao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Mousson


----------



## steira1

MFK Oud Silk Mood.  Oud Satin mood gets all the love from everyone but this is a very lovely scent.  More of a skin scent compared to other Oud fragrances.


----------



## ladysarah

JenJBS said:


> Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour de Cacao


gosh love this one! literally good enough to eat


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10

Just biding my time with some samples until I can purchase it as soon as it goes on sale on September 1.


----------



## Christofle

Myrrh and Tonka from Jo Malone! Pleasantly surprised that it has lasted all day and the smell is lovely. Sillage is rather strong even with a single spray though…


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Le Labo Gaiac 10
> 
> Just biding my time with some samples until I can purchase it as soon as it goes on sale on September 1.


Is that during their City Exclusives event in September?  I think that's what it's called, right?  I am not too familiar with Le Labo fragrances.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christofle said:


> Myrrh and Tonka from Jo Malone! Pleasantly surprised that it has lasted all day and the smell is lovely. Sillage is rather strong even with a single spray though…


I believe Myrrh and Tonka is from their Cologne Intense line?  I've never tried any of their Cologne Intense scents (black bottles), but I think those last longer than the scents from their regular line. 

Scent of the day:  Hermes Caleche


----------



## Christofle

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I believe Myrrh and Tonka is from their Cologne Intense line?  I've never tried any of their Cologne Intense scents (black bottles), but I think those last longer than the scents from their regular line.
> 
> Scent of the day:  Hermes Caleche


It is indeed!


----------



## Molly0

Brazilian Crush Cheirosa ‘62


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Is that during their City Exclusives event in September?  I think that's what it's called, right?  I am not too familiar with Le Labo fragrances.


Yes. The samples are in August, and the full size bottles are in September. The one I'm getting, Gaiac 10, is for Tokyo. It's an Annick Menardo. A lot of people complain that it is so soft and fleeting, but it actually lasts a very long time. If someone knows how to pay attention to it with their nose, they're rewarded with the most beautiful whispers of fragrance over the course of the day. Annick Menardo is so good at that.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes. The samples are in August, and the full size bottles are in September. The one I'm getting, Gaiac 10, is for Tokyo. It's an Annick Menardo. A lot of people complain that it is so soft and fleeting, but it actually lasts a very long time. If someone knows how to pay attention to it with their nose, they're rewarded with the most beautiful whispers of fragrance over the course of the day. Annick Menardo is so good at that.


Annick Menardo is very good at that -- Bois d'Argent also has that softness, but I get whiffs of it for a long time.  
There's no Le Labo near me, so I will probably sample some of them when I'm in the vicinity of their stores.  I guess they probably do sample sets online, but I'm not in any rush, and also, I've been on a parfum and vintage buying spree this spring and summer and need to slow down!  But it has been fun getting some parfums, and also trying some vintages that I've never tried before.


----------



## coniglietta

Miu miu l'eau bleue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Annick Menardo is very good at that -- Bois d'Argent also has that softness, but I get whiffs of it for a long time.


Yes. That's one of the things that I love about Bois d'Argent and why I think it's so versatile.

And since you mention it and I have a gigantic bottle that's not going to use itself up, today is Christian Dior Bois d'Argent.


----------



## patsku

Miss Charming by Juliette Has A Gun


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday after taking a bath Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse Florale for the whole day

Today MFK Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes. That's one of the things that I love about Bois d'Argent and why I think it's so versatile.
> 
> And since you mention it and I have a gigantic bottle that's not going to use itself up, today is Christian Dior Bois d'Argent.


Ha, ha, yes, got to make a dent in those bottles!  I have a 40 ml, and it still looks quite full even though it's the one I've used the most, more than my other full bottles of Ambre Nuit and Feve Delicieuse.  I wear it year round while the other two, especially Feve Delicieuse I tend to wear more in the cooler months.

Scent of the day:  Penhaligon's Ostara


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda lily


----------



## steira1

Tom Ford Bitter Peach


----------



## chowlover2

New CD Escale a Portofino


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23 London


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## steira1

Tiziana Terenzi Tabit


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque eau rose


----------



## Tasha1

Elexir d' Amour by d'Elmar


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eden-Roc


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal FLower


----------



## Christofle

Back to my long time favourite today:
Ambre Narguilé (Hermessence)


----------



## fendifemale

TOCCA- Florence


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privée


----------



## coniglietta

Carven EDT


----------



## posesqueen

Chloe Nomade


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda Lily


----------



## jaskg144

Giorgio Armani - My Way    my new favourite


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortuny Moon parfum


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 5 parfum -- lovely!


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Delizia di Marshmallow


----------



## LemonDrop

rhiannas new perfume and then when it wore off I sprayed Tom Fords Lost Cherry on top


----------



## chowlover2

Lorenzo Villoresi Teint de Neiges


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Synthetic Jungle


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Guava


----------



## lucretias

Tangerine squeeze mix.bar


----------



## chowlover2

TF Neroli Portofino


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Frederic Malle Synthetic Jungle


This new Frederic Malle is definitely on my "to test" list (despite the name!) 

Today's scent:  Balenciaga Quadrille


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This new Frederic Malle is definitely on my "to test" list (despite the name!)


It's really nice, but I'm not sure it's my thing. I think it's coming during the wrong season for me. It's so green, and I think I'll like it more in the spring.


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda Lily


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> It's really nice, but I'm not sure it's my thing. I think it's coming during the wrong season for me. It's so green, and I think I'll like it more in the spring.


Yes, I read that it's very green.  It has galbanum, which I love and also hyacinth, a note that I have enjoyed this summer so I will get around to testing it for sure.  However, I already have green fragrances fairly well covered in my collection so I am not sure it will turn into a full bottle purchase...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortuny Moon


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eau de rhubarbe ecarlat


----------



## Purrsey

My first Jo Malone and unfortunately I can't smell it on me after an hr or so.


----------



## Tasha1

Mathi by Gritti

roses, roses, roses


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss

Needed something soft, understated, and comfortable - this fits that description perfectly.


----------



## steira1

Tiziana Terenzi Gold Rose Oudh


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a Diary green tea


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23 (London)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt
I am a creature of habit. This has been my go to scent since May lol


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda Lily


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10

Yesterday was the first day of full bottle availability for Le Labo's City Exclusives event. Interestingly, even though it was just the first day, the SA at the local Nordstrom told me that they had already sold almost 50% of the store's allocation of City Exclusives.


----------



## Nessa60

Tom Ford Eau de Soleil Blanc, edt and Edp formula mixed.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## MJDaisy

baccarat rouge 540 extrait


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour de Cacao


----------



## fendifemale

Victor & Rolf- Bon Bon Intense


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Citron Fig


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Santal 33


----------



## Sophie-Rose

D&G Light Blue Forever


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Le Labo Gaiac 10
> 
> Yesterday was the first day of full bottle availability for Le Labo's City Exclusives event. Interestingly, even though it was just the first day, the SA at the local Nordstrom told me that they had already sold almost 50% of the store's allocation of City Exclusives.


Sounds like their City Exclusives event is popular.  I didn't know their fragrances were available at Nordstrom.  I just always assumed they were offered only in boutiques.  

Today's fragrance:  Miss Dior eau de cologne.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Sounds like their City Exclusives event is popular.  I didn't know their fragrances were available at Nordstrom.  I just always assumed they were offered only in boutiques.


I don't think they have counters in all Nordstrom stores. I usually like to go to one of the actual Le Labo boutiques here in Chicago because the selection there is greater--at Nordstrom, they don't have all the sizes, they don't sell samples, they have a pretty limited selection of the City Exclusives--but I have a pretty good rapport with the SAs there and often have credits I can use at Nordstrom. 

The City Exclusives event draws a lot of interest because it's a once in a year thing. The fragrances are expensive, though. I definitely don't think they're all worth it, but I don't really have much choice with some of them. The ones I like are just so good, and there's not really much out there that I know is similar to them.


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I don't think they have counters in all Nordstrom stores. I usually like to go to one of the actual Le Labo boutiques here in Chicago because the selection there is greater--at Nordstrom, they don't have all the sizes, they don't sell samples, they have a pretty limited selection of the City Exclusives--but I have a pretty good rapport with the SAs there and often have credits I can use at Nordstrom.
> 
> The City Exclusives event draws a lot of interest because it's a once in a year thing. The fragrances are expensive, though. I definitely don't think they're all worth it, but I don't really have much choice with some of them. The ones I like are just so good, and there's not really much out there that I know is similar to them.


I must check with the Nordstrom in my area the next time I am there.  I haven't been there in ages.  I've been curious about Le Labo's ylang fragrance for a while, and also their labdanum and patchouli scents.  Other than that, I am not sure which ones I would want to sample from their line.

Today's fragrance:  Diorissimo (older version), my favorite lily of the valley scent.


----------



## Purrsey

Lancome.


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Guava


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I must check with the Nordstrom in my area the next time I am there.  I haven't been there in ages.  I've been curious about Le Labo's ylang fragrance for a while, and also their labdanum and patchouli scents.  Other than that, I am not sure which ones I would want to sample from their line.


Patchouli 24 is really one of Annick Menardo's best works, if you ask me.

Labdanum 18 is good, though it's a Maurice Roucel and very close to his Musc Ravageur. It's not as interesting and cozy as Musc Ravageur to me.

Outside of Patchouli 24, Gaiac 10, and Poivre 23, the rest of the house isn't all that interesting to me. I'm still making up my mind on Tonka 25, but overall, the house contains a lot of likes but not loves. They use ambroxan pretty heavily throughout the line, so a lot of them end up smelling pretty similar to me once I get to the drydown.


----------



## fendifemale

Diptyque- Do Son


----------



## Tasha1

Clive Christian 1872 for Women


----------



## coniglietta

Chloe Roses de Chloe


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Patchouli 24 is really one of Annick Menardo's best works, if you ask me.
> 
> Labdanum 18 is good, though it's a Maurice Roucel and very close to his Musc Ravageur. It's not as interesting and cozy as Musc Ravageur to me.
> 
> Outside of Patchouli 24, Gaiac 10, and Poivre 23, the rest of the house isn't all that interesting to me. I'm still making up my mind on Tonka 25, but overall, the house contains a lot of likes but not loves. They use ambroxan pretty heavily throughout the line, so a lot of them end up smelling pretty similar to me once I get to the drydown.


Thanks!  Patchouli 24 is certainly one I want to try at some point, and I added the other two to the list.  I think I've heard that Patchouli 24 is not too patchouli-forward. 
The extensive use of ambroxan does make me hesitate a bit about sampling the line overall.  
Anyway, it will probably be a while before I get around to sampling them since I have a bunch of other samples/houses sitting in my sample box, to be tested soon.

Today's scent: Guerlain Chamade.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove DIAGHILEV


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thanks!  Patchouli 24 is certainly one I want to try at some point, and I added the other two to the list.  I think I've heard that Patchouli 24 is not too patchouli-forward.


Yes, you should never get married to any ideas of a Le Labo based on its name. The names are given to the ingredients with the highest concentration in the fragrance, but that doesn't mean that the fragrance actually ends up smelling like that particular ingredient. A lot of people don't understand that, so they get upset when the perfume doesn't smell like what they believe it should smell like.

For instance, Patchouli 24 is very much a birch tar and vanilla fragrance. Some people don't find any patchouli in it at all. I can sense it in there, but it's not at all a major part of the experience.

Today is Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille.


----------



## 880

FM POAL


----------



## JenJBS

Salvatore Ferragamo - Amo Ferragamo Flowerful


----------



## Leo the Lion

Hermes Twilly Ginger


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Yes, you should never get married to any ideas of a Le Labo based on its name. The names are given to the ingredients with the highest concentration in the fragrance, but that doesn't mean that the fragrance actually ends up smelling like that particular ingredient. A lot of people don't understand that, so they get upset when the perfume doesn't smell like what they believe it should smell like.
> 
> For instance, Patchouli 24 is very much a birch tar and vanilla fragrance. Some people don't find any patchouli in it at all. I can sense it in there, but it's not at all a major part of the experience.
> 
> Today is Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille.


Good point!  I will certainly keep this in mind when sampling their scents.  Although, I do hope that their ylang fragrance actually smells a lot like ylang, since I am interested in trying more fragrances with a dominant ylang ylang note. 

Scent of the evening:  I have a micro mini of Carven Ma Griffe and I cautiously applied a little bit this evening.  Some of the vintage extraits can be very potent when the bottle is opened for the first time, and hence the caution!  But this one smells perfect -- very nice on a warm day.


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a Diary green tea


----------



## Purrsey

Back to office - Allure


----------



## Tasha1

Une Rose FM


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY by Patou


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Tasha1

Fol Arome ( sample, 2020) by Guerlain


----------



## Love Of My Life

Penhaligon Hammam


----------



## Sferics

BV Parco Palladiano II Cipresso "all over" and on one wrist YSL Le Vestiaire Velours...Might sound weird, but they complement each other so much, I never wear them separate.


----------



## JenJBS

Prada - Candy


----------



## coniglietta

Moschino toy 2


----------



## Mimmy

Hermès Un Jardin Sur La Lagune


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Nashi Blossom


----------



## Purrsey

Chance. 
i usually repurchase same perfumes but this is one I will not.


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a Diary green tea


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## JenJBS

Amouage - love tuberose


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda Lily


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Gingham


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Prada - Candy


Is this from the scent subscription service?  What do you think of it?

Scent of the day:  Chanel No. 19 parfum.  This summer, it seems like I've been wearing the same few fragrances frequently.  I need to rotate more since many of my perfumes have been neglected this summer!


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Is this from the scent subscription service?  What do you think of it?
> 
> Scent of the day:  Chanel No. 19 parfum.  This summer, it seems like I've been wearing the same few fragrances frequently.  I need to rotate more since many of my perfumes have been neglected this summer!



I was in Nordstrom's and tried it on from their tester. From the Notes I thought I would love it, but my reaction was, "meh". I'll test it again when the weather/temperature is different, and I'm in a different mood.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> I was in Nordstrom's and tried it on from their tester. From the Notes I thought I would love it, but my reaction was, "meh". I'll test it again when the weather/temperature is different, and I'm in a different mood.


That was pretty much the same reaction I had.     I remember testing one of its flankers, and thinking the flanker was better, but don't recall the name.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> That was pretty much the same reaction I had.     I remember testing one of its flankers, and thinking the flanker was better, but don't recall the name.



Thanks! Good to know it wasn't just me. I'll have to test some of the flankers.


----------



## JenJBS

Montale Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter Raspberry


----------



## chowlover2

Dior Escale a Portofino


----------



## coniglietta

L'occitane fleur de cerisier edt


----------



## Sferics




----------



## Sferics

JenJBS said:


> Montale Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter Raspberry


This sounds great!


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Sferics

Love Of My Life said:


> JAR Diamond Water


What is it like?


----------



## ultravisitor

YSL Body Kouros


----------



## fendifemale

Diptyque- Do Son
It keeps drawing me back in.


----------



## bagshopr

Philosophy Amazing Grace. I didn't think I would like it but this has become my default fragrance.


----------



## steira1

The Harmonist Metal Flower


----------



## Purrsey

I love this as it reminds me of my bff during our teenage days (my bff's scent. I didn't wear it but her).


----------



## ultravisitor

Vilhelm Parfumerie Chicago High


----------



## JenJBS

Badgley Mischka Eau de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sferics said:


> What is it like?




JAR doesn't disclose the notes in his scents but for me it is woody, spicy & warm
It's one of my favorite JAR fragrances as well as Golconda ( his first) Jardenia,
Bed of Roses, Jarling, Shadow, Ferme tes Yeux & Bolt of Lightning
I wear them individually & layer them for more of a distinctive personalized scent
Its a pebble shape bottle which lies on my vanity with a simple gold top
There is a JAR Boutique in BG as well as his shop in Paris


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## Sferics

Love Of My Life said:


> JAR doesn't disclose the notes in his scents but for me it is woody, spicy & warm
> It's one of my favorite JAR fragrances as well as Golconda ( his first) Jardenia,
> Bed of Roses, Jarling, Shadow, Ferme tes Yeux & Bolt of Lightning
> I wear them individually & layer them for more of a distinctive personalized scent
> Its a pebble shape bottle which lies on my vanity with a simple gold top
> There is a JAR Boutique in BG as well as his shop in Paris


Thank you! Very interesting!


----------



## Chanbal

CREED White Flowers


----------



## JenJBS

Vanille Abricot by Comptoir Sud Pacifique


----------



## maris.crane

Chanel Coco Noir EDP


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda lily


----------



## binaryding

Hermes Myrrhe Eglantine, which frankly reminds me of a dustier Galop d'Hermes without the leather.


----------



## princess.doll

LANVIN modern princess ♡


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque eau rose


----------



## ultravisitor

Bvlgari Black


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour de Cacao


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sampling Robert Piguet Bandit today.  Not sure if this is for me.  It's really well done though.  The version I am testing is a relatively recent version, not vintage.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ormaie YVONNE


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Macarons


----------



## steira1

Fragrance Du Bois New York 5th Avenue


----------



## coniglietta

Dior J'adore hair mist


----------



## octopus17

Ormonde Jayne Montabaco Flor (large sample)


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme (Original)


----------



## steira1

Louis Vuitton HEURES D’ABSENCE


----------



## Chanbal

Creed Love in Black


----------



## MJDaisy

YSL Libre Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## ultravisitor

Vilhelm Parfumerie Chicago High

This is so much better than the rest of the Vilhelm line.


----------



## Tasha1

Kadine, Guerlain


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## steira1

Tiziana Terenzi Porpora


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 22


----------



## sheageorge

Estee Lauder AERIN Cedar Violet. I love it


----------



## sheageorge

Estee Lauder AERIN Cedar Violet. I love that I can wear it alone or layer it with the AERIN Amber which I'm more than pleasantly surprised I love it by itself or with the aforementioned Cedar Violet or Hibiscus Palm


----------



## Nessa60

Oldie but Goodie…. Givenchy III


----------



## coniglietta

MFK Amyris femme
I got a few samples from MFK so I'll be testing them out this week.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge EdP


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## ultravisitor

JenJBS said:


> Dior - Hypnotic Poison


Annick Menardo! My fave. I've worn a lot by her this month.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today's scent is one I haven't used in a while although I've had it for a few years -- Shiseido Zen in the older black bottle with the round top.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eden-Roc


----------



## coniglietta

MFK Aqua Celestia cologne forte

The last couple of fragrances I tried from this house all smell similar to jour d'Hermes to me....


----------



## gigi124

Delina Parfums de Marly


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior Dioressence


----------



## Molly0

Sunset Riot - All Saints
(Exclusively for weeks now!  This could be THE one!)


----------



## northernpurse

Valentino Voce Viva


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lanvin My Sin


----------



## MJDaisy

the harmonist--hypnotizing fire


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Sunset Riot - All Saints
> (Exclusively for weeks now!  This could be THE one!)



That's great! I'll have to see if I can find a way to test it.


----------



## MrGoyard




----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda lily


----------



## coniglietta

MFK Gentle fluidity gold


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## taniherd

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Sferics

Will miss this one.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## Chanbal

Frederic Malle-Eau De Magnolia


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

I love this one, and it's cool again outside, so I'll be more comfortable wearing it more often.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal FLower


----------



## Poppy:)

Chanel No.5


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Un Lys


----------



## JenJBS

Jessica Simpson - Fancy.  My new scent arrived today. Underwhelmed. Glad I only spend $8 (including shipping) on a miniature bottle. Will probably finish this miniature, but not going to buy a full bottle.


----------



## lxrac

*Tom Ford Eau Soleil Blanc! Trying to hold on to that summer energy as we just entered the Autumn season here in the US. ❤️*


----------



## 19flowers

Vuitton Spell On You


----------



## bagshopr

JenJBS said:


> Jessica Simpson - Fancy.  My new scent arrived today. Underwhelmed. Glad I only spend $8 (including shipping) on a miniature bottle. Will probably finish this miniature, but not going to buy a full bottle.


I love this fragrance!


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Jessica Simpson - Fancy.  My new scent arrived today. Underwhelmed. Glad I only spend $8 (including shipping) on a miniature bottle. Will probably finish this miniature, but not going to buy a full bottle.


I've bought mini bottles as a way to try fragrances too.   Currently wearing Givenchy III from a mini bottle.  I applied just a bit since my bottle is teeny tiny, so I might change into some other fragrance later in the day.  Need to get a larger bottle of Givenchy III soon.


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## lxrac

My signature scent


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for Women


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## bagshopr

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour de Cacao


----------



## chowlover2

Aerin Cedar Violet


----------



## Tasha1

Rose Royal by Shiseido


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda Lily


----------



## coniglietta

Chloe Roses de Chloe


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## JenJBS

Tasha1 said:


> Rose Royal by Shiseido
> 
> View attachment 5206573



Such a pretty bottle!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## pquiles

ITALICA by Xerjoff


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today: Madame Rochas Parfum de Toilette


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Citron Fig


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## BritishKatie

My all time favourite. Guerlain Mon


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## IntheOcean

John Varvatos Artisan Blu again today


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Yves Saint Laurent Opium Orchidee de Chine


----------



## JenJBS

Amour De Cacao by Comptoir Sud Pacifique


----------



## Molly0

Eternity Now


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Vanille Abricot


----------



## coniglietta

Philosophy Amazing grace rose ballet


----------



## Sophie-Rose

D&G Light Blue Forever


----------



## bagshopr

Guerlain Shalimar again. It's not working for me so I'm going to have to let it go


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Vol de Nuit


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Trying a sample this morning:  Balmain Miss Balmain parfum.  It's beautiful.


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda Lily


----------



## fendifemale

Viktor & Rolf- Bon Bon


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Lucky_

Miss Dior


----------



## 7h5f921

LV -attrapes reves . 
Nice floral scent and lasts a long time!


----------



## chowlover2

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## chowlover2

Tangier Vanilla by Aerin


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Deleted 698298

Laura Tonatto M’ama


----------



## fendifemale

Versace- Dylan Turquoise ♡


----------



## Love Of My Life

ORMAIE Yvonne


----------



## JenJBS

Montale Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter Raspberry


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balmain Vent Vert EDT


----------



## chowlover2

MMM Beach Walk as the East Coast has heated up again.


----------



## coniglietta

My Burberry blush


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## bagshopr

Chanel Coco Noir
Another one that I used to like but now I don't.


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## poshyetthrifty

The reformulated Miss Dior edp. I was worried I wouldn’t like it after hearing some so-so reviews, but it turns out that I LOVE “basic florals”


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah

Forgot what a stunner this is as it's been a while since I've worn it. I think my bottle has gotten deeper, too, as it has aged.


----------



## beekmanhill

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Mitzah
> 
> Forgot what a stunner this is as it's been a while since I've worn it. I think my bottle has gotten deeper, too, as it has aged.


Always wanted this one, and now its not available in the US.
I'm wearing Ambre Nuit.


----------



## ultravisitor

beekmanhill said:


> Always wanted this one, and now its not available in the US.
> I'm wearing Ambre Nuit.


Yeah, I had to have a friend bring a bottle back from Paris for me in February of 2020.

I love Ambre Nuit, too, and considered wearing it today.


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Macarons


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda lily


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a Diary green tea


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novella Melograno


----------



## AveryJack

Jimmy Choo Signature


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Vert Boheme


----------



## Farkvam

michellem said:


> Lili Bermuda Lily


Lili Bermuda SunKiss! I also love Oleander. My favorite perfumery from my favorite place on Earth!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Le Dix


----------



## michellem

Farkvam said:


> Lili Bermuda SunKiss! I also love Oleander. My favorite perfumery from my favorite place on Earth!
> View attachment 5216838


I haven’t tried this one yet; I’ll have to put it on my list!


----------



## Farkvam

michellem said:


> I haven’t tried this one yet; I’ll have to put it on my list!


It's citrusy and summery! (Still hanging on to our last season)


----------



## grismouette

Byredo mixed emotions


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage L'Interdit


----------



## Deleted 698298

Kilian Moonlight in Heaven


----------



## Tasha1

JAR. Jardenia and sweets memories of Paris


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop British Rose


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## fendifemale

Versace- Dylan Turquoise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday ChanelNo5 Eau de Premiere

Today Hermes Caleche (vintage) Love this so much!


----------



## gigi124

La Nuit Tresor


----------



## Chanbal

Bond No.9 NY Central Park West.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## bagshopr

Emerald Reign by House of Sillage


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Infini parfum:  I just have a micro mini, and am enjoying it so much today that I might have to look into getting a larger bottle...


----------



## coniglietta

MFK Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Vol de Nuit


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Bois d'Armenie


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 22 eau de cologne:  Applied from a splash bottle, I am finding that the opening aldehydes are a little less intense (as compared to my exclusifs spray bottle), but the incense note I love seems to be less pronounced in this EDC version.


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a diary green tea


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Caleche


----------



## Sferics

Angélique Noire by Guerlain

I once sold it and then bought it again


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Deleted 698298

SL Féminité du Bois


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vintage Miss Dior today


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> Angélique Noire by Guerlain
> 
> I once sold it and then bought it again
> 
> View attachment 5220931


Hope you were able to repurchase before the price went up, and they changed the bottle design.  I was thinking of getting a couple from this collection in this older bottle design, but they sold out really fast.


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## chowlover2

Maison Margiella Autumn Vibes


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Snowflakes & Cashmere


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hope you were able to repurchase before the price went up, and they changed the bottle design.  I was thinking of getting a couple from this collection in this older bottle design, but they sold out really fast.


Yes, I have the old bottle and two others from that collection and a bottle from Memo what fits to them when standing in my shelf...oh my, I did not know that they changed the bottle and the price 


Today: Cuir Beluga
Well, I have to search for that old bottle, too now...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone parfum


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah because it's awesome and I have a huge bottle of it.


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda lily


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## coniglietta

Burberry Body tender


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent

Just as with Mitzah, this 250ml isn't going to use itself up, so...


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> Yes, I have the old bottle and two others from that collection and a bottle from Memo what fits to them when standing in my shelf...oh my, *I did not know that they changed the bottle and the price*


It was a recent change.  There are pictures of the new bottle design in the perfume chat thread.

Today:  Guerlain Chant d'Aromes


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt 
It's still warm out so this is still my go to


----------



## chowlover2

TF Neroli Portofino


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## JenJBS

Nest - Madagascar Vanilla


----------



## coniglietta

Prada candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## 880

POAL


----------



## JenJBS

Jessica Simpson - Fancy   Decided to give this a second wear/test. Still don't really like it. Oh well... I can say I gave it a fair chance.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guy Laroche Fidji parfum


----------



## chowlover2

D & G Light Blue


----------



## Chanbal

Floralie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortuny Sun & Moon


----------



## bagshopr

Jessica Simpson Fancy. It's wearable but I won't buy another bottle.


----------



## JenJBS

bagshopr said:


> Jessica Simpson Fancy. It's wearable but I won't buy another bottle.



Exactly how I feel about it.   Glad I only got a miniature bottle.


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - delizia di marshmallow


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Chamade today.

@JenJBS, since you love rose soliflores, I wonder if you had a chance to try Stella McCartney Stella?  It seems to be quite a popular rose soliflore, and hopefully, it's easily accessible to test.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Guerlain Chamade today.
> 
> @JenJBS, since you love rose soliflores, I wonder if you had a chance to try Stella McCartney Stella?  It seems to be quite a popular rose soliflore, and hopefully, it's easily accessible to test.



Thank you!   I will check that out! I do think I can find a sample of it easily.


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## coniglietta

Viktor and Rolf flowerbomb


----------



## tashichi

Chanel Paris - Venise


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## JenJBS

Montale Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter Raspberry


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## coniglietta

Moschino toy 2


----------



## Chanbal

TF Champaca


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Nashi Blossom


----------



## InternetSweetie

Tiffany & Love


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanel Egoiste


----------



## Molly0

Hypnotic Poison edt


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Hypnotic Poison edt



Love this scent!


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Peche au Yuzu


----------



## Deleted 698298

Xerjoff Dolce Amalfi (yum!)


----------



## lovieluvslux

Zara Chasmere Rose


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Love this scent!


Me too!  My love for it never dies.


----------



## Peacock999

Swanky said:


> Continued from previous thread


----------



## Peacock999

Swanky said:


> Continued from previous thread


An old powerhouse from the seventies: Jafra Risque. You bought it at house parties, like Mary Kay. It is reformulated today, but you still can find it on ebay, sometimes.


----------



## Molly0

Ariana Grande’s Cloud


----------



## Deleted 698298

Hermès Eau de Rhubarbe Écarlate


----------



## ultravisitor

YSL Body Kouros


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes un jardin apres la mousson


----------



## octopus17

Bvlgari Iris D'Or


----------



## fendifemale

Versace- Dylan Turquoise


----------



## michellem

Lili Bermuda lily


----------



## Love Of My Life

ORMAIE Yvonne


----------



## fendifemale

TOCCA- Florence


----------



## chowlover2

Fendi Theorema


----------



## shay1990

Guerlain Angelique Noire - heavy breath in, the best!


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## taniherd

Paco Rabanne Lady Million Prive


----------



## Muffin_Top

Supermarket-branded cherry blossom-scented cologne water.


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code Pour Femme


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- No.19


----------



## chowlover2

Alien Goddess


----------



## AM_A

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a diary green tea


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Farkvam

Givenchy L'Interdit. Here's my glamor shot


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Molly0

Hypnotic Poison again…


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower on a cool day in autumn.


----------



## JenJBS

L'Heure Verte by Kilian this evening.


----------



## ultravisitor

Bvlgari Black


----------



## coniglietta

Viktor and rolf flowerbomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code Pour Femme


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Hermes Eau des Merveilles


----------



## chowlover2

Aerin Cedar Violet


----------



## coniglietta

Chloe Roses de Chloe


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## fendifemale

Escada- Delicate Notes


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme Parfum


----------



## JenJBS

Dolce and Gabbana - Dolce Rose


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Prelude


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Fracas


----------



## Deleted 698298

Dama Bianca Xerjoff


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Heritage EdT


----------



## poizenisxkandee

YSL Parisienne


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Neroli Outrenoir


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Opium


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal FLower


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Molly0

Hypnotic Poison
(reaching for this alot lately)


----------



## MrsPeony

Maison Margiela, By The Fireplace


----------



## ultravisitor

Molly0 said:


> Hypnotic Poison
> (reaching for this alot lately)


Well, who can resist Annick Menardo?


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Hypnotic Poison
> (reaching for this alot lately)



It's a fabulous scent for fall.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## steira1

House of Sillage Whispers of Seduction


----------



## JenJBS

Tried my Imaginary Authors scents today. One this morning, one this evening. 

Yesterday Haze - Yuck! 
Whiff of Wafflecone - Not bad like the other one, but not one I want to wear again.

Hopefully have better luck with my next samples.


----------



## 880

Vintage deadstock Floris Malmaison 

ive bought two different bottles (clearly different years) and theyve both been the same to my nose and perfect. Maybe the carnation ages better than other notes, IDK


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## Love Of My Life

Daphne


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## ultravisitor

Kilian Black Phantom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## MJDaisy

Flowerbomb Nectar! Love the gunpowder note.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> It's a fabulous scent for fall.


Yup! It seems to go exclusive every Nov/Dec for me.


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Vanille Blackberry


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Tried my Imaginary Authors scents today. One this morning, one this evening.
> 
> Yesterday Haze - Yuck!
> Whiff of Wafflecone - Not bad like the other one, but not one I want to wear again.
> 
> Hopefully have better luck with my next samples.


Good thing they were not full bottle blind buys!  Samples are so useful (even though they add up).  I'm going to get an Ormonde Jayne sample pack soon.

Today:  Penhaligon's Artemesia, a cozy scent that I've had for a while.  It gets used mostly in autumn.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Good thing they were not full bottle blind buys!  Samples are so useful (even though they add up).  I'm going to get an Ormonde Jayne sample pack soon.
> 
> Today:  Penhaligon's Artemesia, a cozy scent that I've had for a while.  It gets used mostly in autumn.



It's fun hearing what people's fall scents are! 

Looking forward to hearing what you think of the Ormonde Jayne samples. I have a sample of the Ta'if Eau de Parfum on the way. Went crazy and bought 11 samples yesterday.   As you say, they add up. But still soooo much better than blind buying full bottles. Wish I lived where there was a indie/niche perfume shop to try scents without paying for samples.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> It's fun hearing what people's fall scents are!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what you think of the Ormonde Jayne samples. I have a sample of the Ta'if Eau de Parfum on the way. Went crazy and bought 11 samples yesterday.   As you say, they add up. But still soooo much better than blind buying full bottles. Wish I lived where there was a indie/niche perfume shop to try scents without paying for samples.


I believe Ta'if is one of the samples in the set I am ordering.  What other samples did you get?  The decant places usually have a good sale around Thanksgiving.  It makes sense to plan samples ahead of time and place them in your cart in readiness for the coupon.  I like to buy fragrances around this time of year, but this year, given my summer purchases, I might have to sit on my hands a bit...


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## ultravisitor

JenJBS said:


> Tried my Imaginary Authors scents today. One this morning, one this evening.
> 
> Yesterday Haze - Yuck!
> Whiff of Wafflecone - Not bad like the other one, but not one I want to wear again.


Yeah, I've never been too impressed by what I've tried from that house.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Fleurs de Rocaille


----------



## JenJBS

Tiffany & Co. Eau de Parfum


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Intense


----------



## najse22

Amouage Interlude Woman


----------



## Deleted 698298

Royal Crown Sultan


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## ultravisitor

YSL Body Kouros


----------



## 880

Amouage lyric man


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès rhubarb eclarte


----------



## BevS813

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## chowlover2

Hermès Caleche


----------



## JenJBS

Xerjoff - Cruz Del Sur II
My sample arrived, and I had to try it. Really lovely, but I don't think I need a full bottle. Especially at Xerjoff prices. But glad I got a decent sized sample - 5ml.


----------



## nikkisharif

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille


----------



## mirarin

Maison Margiela Matcha Meditation


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Noir Epices


----------



## JenJBS

Tried my sample of Kyse - Glace à la Fleur d'Oranger. Very disappointed. All I smell is musk, with the slightest hint of vanilla.

I love the Bath and Body Works Pinkberry Cloud scent! Yummy! 

Have all my samples except the last three, which will arrive Friday or Saturday.


----------



## chowlover2

Fendi Theorema


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Intense


----------



## 880

OJAR cirrus leather


----------



## bagshopr

Guerlain L'heure Bleu. I finished the bottle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Helene Arpels


----------



## ultravisitor

And for the evening: Dior Homme Parfum.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

bagshopr said:


> Guerlain L'heure Bleu. I finished the bottle.


Congrats!  Will you be repurchasing?  It's always a nice feeling to finish a bottle.  These days I only finish samples, if even that. 

Today:  Caron Infini


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque l'ombre dans l'eau


----------



## fendifemale

Yesterday
Estee Lauder- Blushing Sands
 Today
TF- Vert Boheme


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Giorgio Armani Because It's You


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## JenJBS

SOL Cheirosa ’62 Eau de Parfum by Sol de Janeiro. Was able to test this today. Not impressed. Won't be buying it.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir.

I'm finally giving this a proper wear from the samples I've had for a while, and I gotta say I really love it. It's Sauvage, but it feels cooler because it's more nuanced. It's a nice surprise for me given how much I don't like the other versions.


----------



## chowlover2

Aerin Cedar Violet


----------



## Sferics

Midnight in Paris by Van Cleef & Arpels 

It's so sad, they delisted it


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir.
> 
> I'm finally giving this a proper wear from the samples I've had for a while, and I gotta say I really love it. It's Sauvage, but it feels cooler because it's more nuanced. It's a nice surprise for me given how much I don't like the other versions.


Sounds like a good flanker.  Maybe this version of Sauvage will join your collection?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> Midnight in Paris by Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> It's so sad, they delisted it
> 
> View attachment 5248126


Lovely name, and beautiful bottle!  I remember there was talk a few years ago about discontinuation.  Is it very hard to find now?

Today's scent:  Chanel No. 5 vintage parfum.


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train

This is definitely my best purchase of the year. So good.


----------



## JenJBS

Trying Sintra, but Memo Paris. Meh. I can see why some people like it, but just not for me. 

A nice scent for Christmas, perhaps. Cinnamon, balsam, cedar, orange, caramel.


----------



## chowlover2

Coco


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eau des merveilles


----------



## JenJBS

Frederic Malle - Carnal Flower. Lovely scent, of course, but think I prefer Amouge Love Tuberose as my tuberose scent. I'll do a bit more comparison to use up my samples.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade

I haven't worn this one much in the past year, so I've forgotten how special it can be.


----------



## JenJBS

Tried on my Indult - Tihota sample. Wow! Such a beautiful vanilla scent!


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Lovely name, and beautiful bottle!  I remember there was talk a few years ago about discontinuation.  Is it very hard to find now?
> 
> Today's scent:  Chanel No. 5 vintage parfum.



I remember buying it some years ago for about €60/USD68 for 125ml...now prices are going up from doubled to outrageous...but still available at the moment.



Today I wear
Une Ville. Un Parfum - Moscow by Guerlain 
...still not sure about it after all those years.


----------



## ultravisitor

Vilhelm Parfumerie Chicago High


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> I remember buying it some years ago for about €60/USD68 for 125ml...now prices are going up from doubled to outrageous...but still available at the moment.


Some of the pricing for discontinued scents is outrageous indeed!  Still, once in a while, you can find a seller whose pricing is more reasonable, but of course there is more competition for the fragrance.

Today:  Lorenzo Villoresi Dilmun.  Blind buy when I was going through an orange blossom phase.  It opens with a glorious burst of orange blossom but becomes quite sweet as it progresses.  Still, I like it quite a bit, and so it will stay in my collection (wore it today to decide if it should stay or go).


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse

I love that the cool weather gives me so many opportunities to wear this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## JenJBS

Wore Xerjoff – Lira Eau de Parfum this morning. Another that is really nice, but I don't need a full bottle. My wallet is happy. 

Wearing Goutal Paris - Rose Pompon Eau de Parfum this evening. Not the rose perfume for me. Again, my wallet is happy.

It's fun trying these samples, even if I don't end up loving them. At least I know, and don't have to wonder.


----------



## Proximus

Bois d'Argen, Dior


----------



## chowlover2

Lorenzo Villoresi Teint de Neiges


----------



## bagshopr

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congrats!  Will you be repurchasing?  It's always a nice feeling to finish a bottle.  These days I only finish samples, if even that.
> 
> Today:  Caron Infini


I probably will repurchase this scent as I like it very much. But I have to finish some other bottles first! Yes, I love the feeling of finishing a bottle.


----------



## najse22

Amouage Imitation Woman


----------



## Sferics

Histoires de Parfums - 1826 - Eugénie de Montijo

I had some decants and should buy it finally 

Edit: I did!


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir

It's a little crazy how much I like this one given how much I HATE the other Sauvages. The other Sauvages smell like cheap chemical trash, but this one is so well done. It's the perfect price for me to pick one up during Saks' Black Friday event.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Deleted 698298

Royal Crown Sultan (heavenly)


----------



## JenJBS

This morning Parfums de Marly - Meliora Eau de Parfum. Meh. Just... nothing. 

This evening 4160 Tuesdays - Silk, Lace & Chocolate Eau de Parfum. Really like this one. Will at least consider getting a full bottle.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## maris.crane

Margiela Replica "Autumn Vibes"


----------



## taniherd

TM Alien


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eau de merveilles


----------



## bagshopr

House of Sillage Emerald Reign


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Paco Rabanne Eau de Calandre


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Molly0

Cloud


----------



## chowlover2

CHANEL Allure


----------



## Love Of My Life

Elsa Peretti


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## JenJBS

Histoires de Parfums -1804

I think this might work better as a summer weather perfume...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Histoires de Parfums -1804
> 
> I think this might work better as a summer weather perfume...


Keep the sample aside and try it again in warmer weather.  I do this with some of my samples too.  

Even though it's cold here, I have still been wearing a lot of my summery perfumes this year.  Today's scent is Isabey Fleur Nocturne.  I think this can be worn year round.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Keep the sample aside and try it again in warmer weather.  I do this with some of my samples too.
> 
> Even though it's cold here, I have still been wearing a lot of my summery perfumes this year.  Today's scent is Isabey Fleur Nocturne.  I think this can be worn year round.



Thanks!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Hermès Eau des Merveilles Bleue


----------



## coniglietta

MFK Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge EdP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Isabel Canovas


----------



## JenJBS

007 James Bond for women III.
A successful blind buy! Such a lovely scent. The tropical notes are very present, but not overwhelming. Hint of sweetness, but sweet isn't the first thought that comes to mind. Easy to wear. Great for the office, or a family gathering.


----------



## Molly0

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Paco Rabanne Eau de Calandre


OMG !  
Back in the day that was my go to!  
Now I need a sniff of this !


----------



## fendifemale

Oscar de la Renta- Esprit D'Oscar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Molly0 said:


> OMG !
> Back in the day that was my go to!
> Now I need a sniff of this !


It's lovely, isn't it?  A blind buy for me this summer, and a very successful one.  I got a tall spray bottle that smells wonderful.

Today:  Guerlain Vol de Nuit


----------



## Molly0

Chanel Allure.


----------



## noon

Tom Ford Lost Cherry


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## chowlover2

Neiges by Lise Wattier


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir


----------



## Baginner

Noix de Tubereuse by Miller Harris


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortuny Sun Moon & Stars


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Fracas


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love Don't be Shy!
XXXOO PG


----------



## Molly0

It’s cold here today (-2 degrees)  so I can get away with this one.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Shalimar Parfum de Toilette


----------



## chowlover2

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## JenJBS

chowlover2 said:


> Dior Hypnotic Poison



Same! Such a fantastic scent! I think it really shines in cooler weather.


----------



## bagshopr

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## lucretias

Knowing and insolence together


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota. This exquisite vanilla will blend with the Thanksgiving food smells rather than competing/conflicting with them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Freferic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## 880

+1 POAL


----------



## Maxt

Guerlain Cuir Beluga


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Tabac Blond parfum, from a tiny mini.  It's gorgeous: not very tobacco forward but rich and very well blended.  I get a bit of smooth vanilla and maybe some leather...  I will have to spend more time with this but I have been a bit miserly with applications from my tiny bottle since these are quite hard to find.  (My bottle is not the oldest version.)


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for Women


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford Amber Nude


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## Sferics

Xerjoff - Lira


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle ..Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Deleted 698298

RC Sultan


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Mitsouko parfum today.  Not sure why, but the picture is not capturing the color of the perfume very well.  It's more of a dark amber color.


----------



## Molly0

Rebecca Minkoff edp


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Opium


----------



## michellem

Lili bermuda Lily


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eau des merveilles


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tom Ford _Black Orchid *Parfum*_


----------



## JenJBS

Dolce and Gabbana - Dolce Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Vert Boheme + Violet Blonde


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR  Bolt of Lightning


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cabochard Gres parfum


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Nashi Blossom


----------



## coniglietta

Zara fleur de baobab


----------



## Tasha1

FM Superstitious


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n Roses
XXXOO PG


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Agent Provocateur - L'Agent


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAY Golconda


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## 880

Shiseido Fem de Bois


----------



## coniglietta

Viktor and rolf flowerbomb


----------



## NavyRisa

Clive Christian, V for Women.


----------



## FaerieQueene517

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Intense EDP.


----------



## chowlover2

Coco


----------



## Molly0

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming



Such a beautiful scent!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## bagshopr

Viktor and Rolf Firebomb


----------



## JenJBS

Montale - Sweet Vanilla  layered with   Demeter - Raspberry


----------



## fendifemale

Estee Lauder- Paradise Moon


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Arso


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle  Portrait of a Lady


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Hermes Eau des Merveilles


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Vanille Abricot


----------



## pquiles

"L" by Shelter in Perfume (Very small Indie House).


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vanilla Diorama


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley
XXXOO PG


----------



## NavyRisa

poizenisxkandee said:


> Hermes Eau des Merveilles


I have it on today. Love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## fettfleck

Love Mi! by Doctor Mi. I adore this perfume so much!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady today


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## coniglietta

YSL L'homme


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Ginger & Nutmeg


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for Women


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## 880

FM dans des bras


----------



## Molly0

I kinda seem to be stuck on Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming.


----------



## shopaholicandshoelover75

Versace Bright Crystal.


----------



## 19flowers

Vuitton Symphony


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> I kinda seem to be stuck on Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming.



Such a lovely scent to get stuck on.


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eau des merveilles


----------



## Nessa60

Clive Christian C for Women


----------



## Tasha1

Fueguia 1833 Juan Manuel


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Bois d'Armenie


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## brnicutie

LV Spell On You


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I usually pick just one scent of the day but lately, I have been wearing two perfumes; one soon after waking up, which is usually a great time for me to also try samples.  I will usually put a little bit on my wrist.  Around noon, I wash it off and and then wear the fragrance that stays with me through the day.  Today, I started with Guerlain Chant d'Aromes cologne from a vintage montre flacon (watch bottle), and then transitioned to present day Chant d'Aromes EDT.  I have to say the cologne has excellent lasting power, equal to or even exceeding the EDT.  But they both smell lovely, even if slightly different.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## maris.crane

TF Tobacco Vanille


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Macarons


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- White Pumpkin & Chai


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Jaarling


----------



## coniglietta

MFK gentle fluidity gold


----------



## weezer

Tocca Florence


----------



## JenJBS

4160 Tuesdays - Silk, Lace & Chocolate


----------



## atlantis1982

Parle Moi Guimauve de Noel (tis the season to start breaking out the holiday scents!)


----------



## chowlover2

Lorenzo Villoresi Teint de Neige


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> 4160 Tuesdays - Silk, Lace & Chocolate


Ooowee! Sounds delectable.


----------



## fendifemale

Estee Lauder- Paradise Moon


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## bagshopr

Victor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Farkvam

Gabrielle


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Chrissy Baby

Byredo velvet haze


----------



## mariliz11

MFK Gentle Fluidity gold


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas!  I got into this in the late 90s and it's one of my all-time faves.

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## HauteMama

Tom Ford Rose Prick.


----------



## 880

Vintage EdP arte di gucci


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Roger & Gallet Blue Carnation, from a mini bottle.  Lovely carnation fragrance, softly spicy.  Wish I could find a large bottle of this long-discontinued fragrance.


----------



## Tippie

Louis Vuitton Dancing Bloom.


----------



## lucretias

Chanel no 19


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Vintage EdP arte di gucci



fainted
the flacon of mine is empty


----------



## JenJBS

Montale Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter Raspberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage and Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## sofhut

ysl libre


----------



## fendifemale

REPLICA- Lazy Sunday Morning


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## coniglietta

YSL black opium


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## Molly0

Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## mariliz11

Kilian - Rolling in love


----------



## KayuuKathey

Byredo La Tulipe


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior New Look 1947


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff



What do you think of it? It's one I've considered trying, so I'd love your opinion, please.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love Don't Be Shy
XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> What do you think of it? It's one I've considered trying, so I'd love your opinion, please.


I think it’s exactly what you would expect from RM.  Warm, leathery, comforting, and feminine in a bold kind of way. I love it!  To be honest it’s kind of what I had hoped Coco Noir would be, but sadly wasn’t (for me anyway).  Longevity is not the greatest on this one tho.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> I think it’s exactly what you would expect from RM.  Warm, leathery, comforting, and feminine in a bold kind of way. I love it!  To be honest it’s kind of what I had hoped Coco Noir would be, but sadly wasn’t (for me anyway).  Longevity is not the greatest on this one tho.



Thank you! I appreciate the info. Will add it to my list for getting a sample.


----------



## JenJBS

Dolce and Gabbana - Dolce Rose


----------



## KikiStLoy

Gucci by Gucci EdP ❤️


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edp

I think this line...is probably my favorite for 2021. I have yet to try the intense version.


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel No5


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## JenJBS

Xerjoff - Cruz del Sur II


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19 EDT


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Fracas


----------



## Ishbin

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum


----------



## 880

FM dans tes bras


----------



## JenJBS

I needed a chocolate fix, but didn't want the calories of eating chocolate, so...  Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour de Cacao


----------



## Swanky

Byredo Bal D'Afrique


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bal a Versailles


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Parfum Sacre


----------



## JenJBS

Armani code for women


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Burberry Body


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## Molly0

Red Wood (for the cranberry & pink pepper notes)


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## atlantis1982

Black Phoenix Alchemy Labs Maison En pain d'Epices (I was going to a brewery to have a holiday beer, so I tried to pick a holiday-ish scent to compliment it!)


----------



## 880

Narciso Rodriguez Musc For Her, older oil formulation (applied towards the end of a shower)


----------



## coniglietta

Chloé Nomade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Macarons


----------



## fendifemale

Versace- Dylan Turquoise


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## papertiger

I was just give a miniature of Penhaligon's Halfeti original (for a dupe of Alexander McQeens Kingdom) and am wearing it today. 

Good call. I may have to get a reg. bottle.


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## nikkisharif

Bleu de Chanel


----------



## fendifemale

papertiger said:


> I was just give a miniature of Penhaligon's Halfeti original (for a dupe of Alexander McQeens Kingdom) and am wearing it today.
> 
> Good call. I may have to get a reg. bottle.


My fave Penhaligon pick.


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Coco Noir


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edp


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Boy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege My Sin


----------



## rose60610

Opium


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## coniglietta

YSL black opium


----------



## jess236

Bvlgari Black


----------



## Tasha1

Aqua Sapphire by Boadicea the Victorious  (sample)

exploring the brand and feeling worth having it


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Molly0

Carolina Herrera Good Girl Legere


----------



## fendifemale

Fan di Fendi


----------



## taniherd

MFK Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## mewwwie

Tilda Swinton Like This - Etat Libre d'Orange


----------



## Gracilan

YSL Opium (original)


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger


----------



## pfbaglover

Lancôme - La vie est belle


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortuny Sun Moon & Stars


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


I think that one’s my all time favourite!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> I think that one’s my all time favourite!



 

I read a comment on the Fragrantica forums that it might be getting discontinued. But rumors on an online forum can be mistaken.   May buy a backup bottle just in case.


----------



## ultravisitor

JenJBS said:


> I read a comment on the Fragrantica forums that it might be getting discontinued. But rumors on an online forum can be mistaken.   May buy a backup bottle just in case.


Take everything you read at Fragrantica with a grain of salt. Those people are always saying dumb things, especially regarding fragrances have been discontinued when they're not. I've bought new bottles of several fragrances that those people claimed had been discontinued, some supposedly having been discontinued for years.

Today is Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miller Harris La Fumee


----------



## chowlover2

Donna Karen Cashmere Mist Elixir


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> I read a comment on the Fragrantica forums that it might be getting discontinued. But rumors on an online forum can be mistaken.   May buy a backup bottle just in case.


I love the way Dior does their rollerballs &  I’m always Looking for those.  I have a few!


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## papertiger

Penhaligon's Halfeti original again


----------



## 880

Floris malmaison, vintage deadstock, still wonderful (I have two vintage versions)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Nuit de Noel parfum


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## coniglietta

YSL libre edp


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5280637
> 
> Caron Nuit de Noel parfum


Great minds think alike! I have same bottle and packsging too!


----------



## Molly0

Alien Goddess (Christmas Gift)


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Vert Boheme


----------



## 880

FM Eau d‘ Hiver 

will pull out Caron nuit de Noel at some point, this thread is a great reminder, thank you!


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou 1000 extrait today.

Merry Christmas!  Happy Holidays to all!

@chowlover2, Nuit de Noel in that bottle is wonderful.  The drydown is just gorgeous.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## chowlover2

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Molly0

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## starrynite_87

Hermès Le Jardin de Monsieur Li


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley
XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## coniglietta

MFK oud satin mood edp


----------



## twin-fun

Santal 33 by Le Labo


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Caleche


----------



## Tasha1

vintage Madame Rochas


----------



## Sferics




----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortuny Sun, Moon & Stars


----------



## JenJBS

Xerjoff - Cruz del Sur II


----------



## Farkvam

Lili Bermuda Mary Celestia. Recreated from a 150 year old perfume that was found intact in a shipwreck off the coast of Bermuda recently.


----------



## Molly0

For some reason this one always makes me think of New Years


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## coniglietta

YSL l'homme


----------



## chowlover2

Amazing Grace


----------



## Historical

Dolce & Gabbana King. Beautiful smell.


----------



## lucretias

Vintage emeraude


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal FLower


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk.  I got a sample of this and really like it!

XXXOO PG


----------



## lucretias

Vintage emeraude


----------



## ultravisitor

YSL Body Kouros


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Macarons


----------



## coniglietta

YSL mon paris


----------



## Tasha1

Dame d'Or by 1907


----------



## fendifemale

No. 19


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods
XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Grey day today, in a series of grey overcast days.  I needed something warm, spicy, rich and sumptuous.  So I delved into the perfume cabinet and came up with Chanel Coco soap and EDP.


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming. My rebelling against a dreary winter day.


----------



## David C. Haila

I prefer Bath & Body perfumes or Victoria's Secret for daily use.


----------



## violina

Alkemia Perfume, Gateau des Rois/King Cake


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Ginger & Nutmeg


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Nashi Blossom


----------



## Molly0

Rebecca Minkoff. 
The intoxicating leather keeps calling me.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming. My rebelling against a dreary winter day.


I’m living in a deep freeze (-20ish) and it’s so good to remember that those blooms will show up again. Anything that reminds us of that is a very good thing!


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## violina

Lou Lou's Citrus Pound Cake


----------



## chowlover2

violina said:


> Lou Lou's Citrus Pound Cake


That sounds good, I love all citrus scents!

Today Clean Reserve Citron Fig


----------



## mariliz11

New to me Mon Guerlain


----------



## Love Of My Life

Turbulences by Revillion


----------



## fendifemale

Tiffany & Co.- Pure Tiffany


----------



## violina

Pink Parchment - Pumpkin Lavender Perfume Oil


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## chowlover2

Cedar Violet by Aerin


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Roger & Gallet Blue Carnation


----------



## dove221

Byredo Gypsy Water


----------



## dove221

ms.amaya said:


> *Byredo - Rose of No Man's Land*
> Totally obsessed with it
> 
> View attachment 4894839


My fave!!


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly d'Hermes


----------



## mariliz11

Jo Malone Scarlet Poppy


----------



## loves

Oud Wood Tom Ford for NYE and today


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Violet Blonde
Wanna start the 1st day off with a bang.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Molly0

All Saints Sunset Riot


----------



## roundandround

Vivienne Westwood Boudoir for 3 days in a row Why did it take me so long to wear this?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde pour une nouvelle annee.


----------



## Miner's wife

Gucci Flora Gorgeous Gardenia-a Christmas gift from my husband


----------



## coniglietta

Philosophy ballet rose


----------



## violina

Sixteen92 - Supercell 2016


----------



## twin-fun

*Serge Lutens “Chergui”*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ormaie Yvonne


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## mariliz11

YSL Libre intense


----------



## violina

Arcana Craves - Blueberries Crave Home


----------



## twin-fun

Mitsouko by Guerlain


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Occitane en Provence Vanille Narcisse lotion:  Almost at the end of my bottle so it will likely be finished soon.


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## chowlover2

Heart by Garden Botanika


----------



## 880

Serge Lutens Boxeuses


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Lancome - Idole


Ooh I so want to get that one!
Can’t decide whether the original or the intense. One of them will be my next perfume purchase tho!


----------



## bagshopr

Chanel No 22


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Ooh I so want to get that one!
> Can’t decide whether the original or the intense. One of them will be my next perfume purchase tho!



Have fun choosing!


----------



## mariliz11

New purchase for today. L’interdit Rouge by Givenchy


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## coniglietta

YSL black opium


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Warm Mittens


----------



## B4GBuff

Versace Eros Pour Femme


----------



## chowlover2

Jitterbug by Sarah Horwitz, a lovely Oriental


----------



## 880

Lys Epona, bought on my first visit to Jovoy Paris. I wanted to buy something that I could not get elsewhere and searched every perfume boutique that I could find in Paris. I had never heard of it before





__





						Lys Epona Archives
					





					kafkaesqueblog.com


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom - a new all-time favorite...I got married in this fragrance 

XXXOO PG


----------



## Molly0

Elie Saab in White


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## 19flowers

Vuitton Spell On You


----------



## mariliz11

Jo Malone Scarlet Poppy


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Lys Epona, bought on my first visit to Jovoy Paris. I wanted to buy something that I could not get elsewhere and searched every perfume boutique that I could find in Paris. I had never heard of it before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lys Epona Archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kafkaesqueblog.com


You chose really well!  I have been watching Caron perfume listings for a while now, and this one is really hard to find.

Today's perfume is Guerlain Shalimar vintage extrait from an umbrella bottle:  So completely gorgeous!


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

YSL Libre
I was buying Viva la Juicy for 10 years but I'm turning 30 now and want something else


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> You chose really well!  I have been watching Caron perfume listings for a while now, and this one is really hard to find.
> 
> Today's perfume is Guerlain Shalimar vintage extrait from an umbrella bottle:  So completely gorgeous!


Thank you! I love the umbrella bottles! Hugs


----------



## marysweetie7

Armani My Way


----------



## JenJBS

Dolce and Gabbana - Dolce Rose


----------



## mariliz11

Narciso Rodriguez - Poudree


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Deleted 698298

Byredo Pulp


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir

If Prada Midnight Train was my best acquisition of 2021, this is my second best, and it really surprises me to say that.


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Vanille Blackberry


----------



## coniglietta

YSL libre edp


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Banana Coconut Cloud Pie


----------



## Lucyblue13

Guerlain Cruel Gardenia


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Sophie-Rose

D&G Light Blue


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Thierry Mugler Alien Goddess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Buly Sumi Hinoki


----------



## papertiger

Penhaligon Halfeti eau de parfum


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Angelique Noire:  Trying to finish my sample.


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Homemade Holiday Eggnog


----------



## 880

Lorenzo villaresi garafano


----------



## Molly0

Tiffany & Co


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Tiffany & Co



Isn't the bottle for this lovely?


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Isn't the bottle for this lovely?


Sure is!   It took me a long time to warm up to the fragrance but now I’m crazy about it.


----------



## coniglietta

Chloe nomade


----------



## fendifemale

TOCCA- Florence


----------



## Tasha1

Elogia de la Sombra by Fueguia 1833


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## lovieluvslux

Victoria Secret coconut and rose body wash.  So pretty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortuny Sun Moon & Stars


----------



## mariliz11

Montale Intense Cafe layered with Victoria’s Secret Vanilla Lace body mist


----------



## lucretias

boucheron


----------



## 880

Vintage deadstock christian dior Dune


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for Women


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Blueberry Skies


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Neiges by Lise Wattier to celebrate our first snow!


----------



## solseven




----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## mariliz11

Mon guerlain EDP


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Boy

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Histoires de Parfums -1804


----------



## roundandround

Stella McCartney Rose Absolute


----------



## roundandround

papertiger said:


> Penhaligon Halfeti eau de parfum



Want to try this too!


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Guerlain Angelique Noire:  Trying to finish my sample.


This one is really wonderful, but I don't know that it's something that I could wear myself--at least, not very often.

Akro Smoke.


----------



## Molly0

My stay-at-home, wear-your-slippers, snuggle-on-the-couch fragrance, Ariana Grande’s CLOUD.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> This one is really wonderful, but I don't know that it's something that I could wear myself--at least, not very often.
> 
> Akro Smoke.


Yes, it has a wonderful warmth to it, which is very enjoyable on a cold day in winter, and the angelica plays a nice role in balancing and bringing a slightly aromatic quality to the scent.  The Guerlain website has a Perfumer's Set that includes a 10 ml size of this scent.  I was tempted to get the set, but there were a few other scents in the set of 8 that I was not sure about so I decided to pass.  Hopefully, they will offer smaller sizes in the future.

It's my scent of the day again as I am still trying to finish my sample, but there's at least a few more wears left in my decant sample.


----------



## papertiger

roundandround said:


> Want to try this too!



Please do, I can't get enough.


----------



## octopus17

Love Of My Life said:


> Fortuny Sun Moon & Stars


I haven't smelt that one...yet  .  There was a Monsoon Sun Moon and Stars that I remember though.


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Ivory Eyelet

Which is the perfume I wore for my wedding.


----------



## chowlover2

Cornflower Blue said:


> I haven't smelt that one...yet  .  There was a Monsoon Sun Moon and Stars that I remember though.


Lagerfeld's Sun, Moon & Stars?


----------



## octopus17

chowlover2 said:


> Lagerfeld's Sun, Moon & Stars?


That's probably right  . For some reason I thought it was a Monsoon one


----------



## fendifemale

Diptyque- Do Son


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cornflower Blue said:


> I haven't smelt that one...yet  .  There was a Monsoon Sun Moon and Stars that I remember though.



Yes in a cobalt blue bottle with stars if I remember correctly
But this scent Sun Moon & Stars comes from Fortuny (available in Paris & Venice) & are 3 individual scents that
work together & separately for me


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> The Guerlain website has a Perfumer's Set that includes a 10 ml size of this scent.


Yes, I've considered that set, too, as I really like a few that are in it, but I'm not sure. Maybe on a future trip.

Today is Christian Dior Eau Noire. This definitely one that I will likely be picking up a full bottle of this summer when I hopefully visit Paris again.


----------



## mariliz11

Givenchy L’interdit rouge


----------



## purseinsanity

Louis Vuitton Mille Feux


----------



## 880

Caron vintage extrait Alpona


----------



## violina

Solstice Scents - Cafe Mallowmel


----------



## mariliz11

MFK Baccarat Rouge 540


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## 19flowers

Vuitton Symphony


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## JenJBS

Stopped by Ulta at lunch and tested a couple scents.

Escada - Cherry in Japan   Meh. Not bad, but great.

Marc Jacobs - Daisy Dream  Nope.


----------



## Molly0

Idole Intense


----------



## Chanbal

Maison Francis Kurkdjian Baccarat Rouge 540, and I don't like it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Mon Precieux Nectar


----------



## violina

Arcana Craves - Blueberries Crave Home


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Granville


----------



## 880

Chanel extrait cuir de russie


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## mariliz11

Jean Paul Gaultier La Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Lieber Gustav 14


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior Diorella EDT in the older tall, ribbed bottle.


----------



## fendifemale

Do Son again


----------



## violina

Purple Cat Apothecary - Warm & Toasty

Love the scent, but the perfumery is defunct.


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage L'Interdit


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## Teerakrainbow

baccarat rouge 540


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly D'Hermès


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Molly0

880 said:


> Chanel extrait cuir de russie


That’s so funny! I put on Cuir de Russie this morning too!  
Not one I reach for very often.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## mariliz11

Pursegrrl said:


> Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt
> 
> XXXOO PG


I have the body lotion and shower gel. Love it! Just got the 30ml of English Pear & Freesia and Peony & blush suede to try


----------



## bagshopr

Dawn Spencer Hurwitz Ruby Candlelight


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Macarons


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Christian Dior Diorella EDT in the older tall, ribbed bottle.


How do you like this? I found it challenging to wear. I also find parfum de Therese challenging (k8nd of an updated version)

im wearing some lotion. I got it as a gift and stuck it in the guest bathroom, but I thought I should try it. le labo Santal 33


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Cinderella's Carriage


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> How do you like this? I found it challenging to wear. I also find parfum de Therese challenging (k8nd of an updated version)
> 
> im wearing some lotion. I got it as a gift and stuck it in the guest bathroom, but I thought I should try it. le labo Santal 33


I actually like it quite a bit.  I only used one big spray to my left wrist from the EDT atomizer and quickly distributed to the other wrist and neck (those sprays dispense a lot of perfume.)  I've never tried Parfum de Therese.  Was it the melon notes that you found challenging?  I could see how those melon notes might be difficult, and actually having read all the descriptions about the skanky notes in Diorella, I was kind of bracing myself when I tried it, but surprisingly, I did not find it too intense.  Maybe the stuff in my vintage atomizer has mellowed over the years.    One fragrance that surprised me in my explorations of the vintage Diors was Dioressence.  I got a small 10 ml bottle first just out of curiosity, and enjoyed it so much I might just need a larger bottle!

Scent of the day:  Serge Lutens Sa Majeste la Rose


----------



## Tasha1

Ma Bete by Eris ( a sample)

I would call it " My Sweet and Tender Beast"

modern and complicated


----------



## carterazo

mariliz11 said:


> I have the body lotion and shower gel. Love it! Just got the 30ml of English Pear & Freesia and Peony & blush suede to try



I love peony and blush suede.


----------



## alhong

Le Labo Santal 33


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Intense


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## mariliz11

Jo Malone Peony & Blush suede


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Occitane en Provence Vanille Narcisse lotion:  Still trying to finish the bottle.


----------



## JenJBS

My samples arrived! Wearing my first one today. Rose d'Arabie by Aramani Prive. Really nice, but don't think I'll be buying a full bottle.


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Heavenly Basbousa


----------



## Chanbal

Maison Francis Kurkdjian - Amyris


----------



## ultravisitor

JenJBS said:


> My samples arrived! Wearing my first one today. Rose d'Arabie by Aramani Prive. Really nice, but don't think I'll be buying a full bottle.


That one is pretty awesome. My favorite from that line, Myrrh Imperiale, was unfortunately discontinued before I was able to grab a bottle.

Today is Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir. This is such a nice, dumb, easy wear.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Molly0

Miss Dior Rose N’ Roses


----------



## fendifemale

Coco


----------



## JenJBS

House of Sillage - Benevolence 
Another sample. I'm not a fan of lavendar , and the lavendar note in this is much stronger than I'd hoped.


----------



## taniherd

TF Metallique


----------



## octopus17

Bvlgari Iris D'or (which formerly smells exactly the same as Bvgari Femme, imo)


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford London


----------



## violina

Purple Cat Apothecary - Firecracker


----------



## mariliz11

La nuit tresor a la follie by Lancome


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Cherry Garden by House of Sillage. Lovely scent! Beautiful! Don't want to pay full House of Sillage prices for it, but if I find it for a really great deal I'll definitely get it.


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger


----------



## carterazo

Burberry Body


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Violet Pound Cake


----------



## Molly0

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Sensual Orchid by Laurent Mazzone (LM Perfumes). Wearing it for a quiet Sunday afternoon at home, and love it! Such a beautiful scent. Just... Wow! Total date night scent! If I ever get married, I can see myself wearing this for the wedding.


----------



## Gracilan

YSL Opium


----------



## fendifemale

Soap & Glory body oil


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Vintage Halloween


----------



## alittledaisy

Nest Wild Poppy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Interlude Man


----------



## JenJBS

Attar Collection - Hayati

Another sample. Not great, but not terrible. Will use the rest of the sample, but not buy a full bottle.


----------



## chowlover2

Fendi Theorema


----------



## coniglietta

YSL mon Paris


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Fear of Ghosts


----------



## Deleted 698298

TT Draco


----------



## mariliz11

Versace Crystal Noir EDT


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Molly0

Clean Skin


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Began the day early with Vanille & Narcisse lotion (almost at the end of my bottle), and switched to Dior Addict eau de toilette in the afternoon.


----------



## jt88

TF Lost Cherry


----------



## JenJBS

Tried Calligraphy Rose by Aramis. Nope! I'm about to go scrub it off.


----------



## purseinsanity

Chanbal said:


> Maison Francis Kurkdjian Baccarat Rouge 540, and I don't like it.
> View attachment 5293485


Good to know!  I keep hearing praise about this but haven't bought it because I've never smelt it.  What did you not like if I may ask?


----------



## purseinsanity

Louis Vuitton Spell on You.  It's not really that strong, yet has managed to give me a massive headache.


----------



## violina

Land of Aahs - Fudgy Brownie

First time trying this indie perfume house and the scent, while amazing, fades so quickly. I'm still glad I got to try it out though and wonder how the others will hold up.


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Nashi Blossom


----------



## coniglietta

YSL libre


----------



## mariliz11

Givenchy L’interdit rouge


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Parfum


----------



## l.ch.

Korres cashmere kumquat


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## fendifemale

No.19


----------



## Chanbal

MFK A la rose


----------



## carterazo

Maja perfumed body lotion


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Tried Calligraphy Rose by Aramis. Nope! I'm about to go scrub it off.


Ugh! I hate it when that happens.


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly d'Hermès


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford Amber Nude


----------



## roundandround

Hermes Caleche (vintage)-the day before
Mona di Orio Nuit Noire-yesterday
Chanel Chance eau tendre edt-today


----------



## Molly0

Alien Goddess


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------



## carterazo

Sofia by Sofia Vergara


----------



## coniglietta

Prada candy


----------



## mariliz11

Jo Malone Scarlet Poppy, I've found that for some reason all my favs are in a red bottle (scarlett poppy, interdit rouge, jpg la belle, kilian rolling in love) haha!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Note di Profumum Meraviglia

Like Portrait of a Lady but without the cheap drydown.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

A la Rose by Francis Kurkdjian this morning.  Still haven't decided on my scent of the evening, but will probably pick another rose fragrance from my collection.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Ferme tes Yeux


----------



## mariliz11

La vie est belle intensement


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## violina

Alkemia - Gateau des Rois (King Cake)


----------



## AnastasiaRuth

YSL - Black Opium


----------



## 880

Caron vintage extrait deadstock Poivre (bought years ago; stored in box and sealed; when I pried it open, I shared with my then Caron SA) far right
Tabac blonde and Poivre are rich, well rounded, but very different from modern day counterparts. Farnesiana has not survived all that well, but I keep it bc it was one of the first vintage bottles I purchased.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Gucci Envy


----------



## Molly0

Tiffany & Co Intense


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Maxt

Mugler Aura edp


----------



## Chanbal

Creed-Millesime Imperial


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Heritage EdT


----------



## coniglietta

Chloé roses de Chloé


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Starry Night


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir


----------



## 880

Vol du nuit (vintage dead stock clock disc bottle EDC) 
I wanted something more spare than the vintage extrait 
I was reminded of it from a Boisdejasmine blog post


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## mariliz11

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia 

Also tested MFK Baccarat rouge extrait - that’s a nope from me


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Vol du nuit (vintage dead stock clock disc bottle EDC)
> I wanted something more spare than the vintage extrait
> I was reminded of it from a Boisdejasmine blog post


I agree it is more spare than the extrait.  The woody notes also feel more prominent to me, especially in the drydown of the EDC.  Extrait is so rich and layered.  I have the vintage in the quadrilobe bottle.

Scent for a wintry day:  Frederic Malle L'Eau d'Hiver


----------



## chowlover2

Teint de Neiges by Lorenzo Villoresi


----------



## fightdirrty

Skylar's Vanilla Sky


----------



## JenJBS

Histoires de Parfums - 1804


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Blueberry Skies


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Boy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## mariliz11

V&R Flowerbomb nectar


----------



## chowlover2

Samsara, courtesy of LucyBlue! I love it!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Roja 51


----------



## JenJBS

Tiffany Rose Gold

Went by the Tiffany store today at lunch (going to Sephora to get my final Atelier Cologne purchase) and decided to stop in and try Rose Gold. Nice, but nothing special.


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Winchester House Kitchen


----------



## carterazo

Van Cleef & Arpels Birmane


----------



## Chanbal

MFK-A la Rose


----------



## coniglietta

YSL black opium


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## mariliz11

YSL Black Opium Nuit Blanche


----------



## violina

Lou Lou's -  Pumpkins & Blueberries


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem CHAMPACA


----------



## Molly0

“Joyful”. After a great workout.


----------



## JenJBS

Cruz del Sur II by Xerjoff


----------



## violina

Lou Lou's - Banshee Shake


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Sublime


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thierry Mugler Alien Goddess



Wearing this one again today and it is becoming one of my favorites


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## 880

Chanel C d russie extrait


----------



## Chanbal

Atelier Cologne-Rose Anonyme


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## carterazo

TBS  White musk


----------



## violina

Lou Lou's - Spiced Pear Cake


----------



## coniglietta

MFK oud satin mood


----------



## Tasha1

JenJBS said:


> Calligraphy Rose by Aramis.



I tried her as well, but I was in a rush that I don't have a verdict.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Borneo 1834


----------



## Chanbal

MFK-Pluriel


----------



## violina

Lou Lou's - Citrus Pound Cake


----------



## Molly0

poizenisxkandee said:


> Wearing this one again today and it is becoming one of my favorites


Me too!


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford Anber Nude


----------



## carterazo

Rochas Madame Rochas


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sferics

Neela Vermeire Créations - Bombay Bling

What the bottle looks like:




What the bottle should actually look like:


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> Neela Vermeire Créations - Bombay Bling
> 
> What the bottle looks like:
> View attachment 5312597
> 
> 
> 
> What the bottle should actually look like:
> View attachment 5312598


Sounds like a colorful perfume -- with a lot going on.    Do you like it?

Today:  L'Occitane Vanille & Narcisse body lotion.


----------



## ultravisitor

YSL Body Kouros


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Cinderella's Carriage


----------



## JenJBS

Montale - Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter - Raspberry


----------



## chowlover2

Coco


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Peach Prosecco Macaron


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## Tasha1

Coty La Rose Jacqueminot


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Sounds like a colorful perfume -- with a lot going on.    Do you like it?



I love it!  
Someone on P said " A fragrant riot of spices, fruit, frangipani & ylang. Joyous uplifting craziness with a gorgeous creamy base underneath" and nailed it


----------



## mariliz11

Flower bomb nectar


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> I love it!
> Someone on P said " A fragrant riot of spices, fruit, frangipani & ylang. Joyous uplifting craziness with a gorgeous creamy base underneath" and nailed it


Sounds amazing!  I must get my hands on a sample. 

Today:  Hermes Caleche parfum:  My favorite concentration of Caleche.


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for Women


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Obsession


----------



## ultravisitor

Bvlgari Black

If my entire fragrance wardrobe were made up of nothing but Annick Menardo creations, I think I'd be okay with that.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Ombre Rose


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Bvlgari Black
> 
> If my entire fragrance wardrobe were made up of nothing but Annick Menardo creations, I think I'd be okay with that.


Did they discontinue this fragrance?  I looked for it a while back and availability seemed limited other than on ebay, where it was quite expensive (especially to buy without smelling it before).

Scent of the day:  Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie


----------



## JenJBS

Tyger Tyger by Francesca Bianchi. No other scent would do to welcome The Year of the Tiger. Happy Lunar New Year.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Did they discontinue this fragrance?  I looked for it a while back and availability seemed limited other than on ebay, where it was quite expensive (especially to buy without smelling it before).


I believe so. It used to not be so hard to find, and after I bought a bottle from someone who was clearing out some of his collection, I haven't really thought much about it. I checked again after reading what you said, though, and supply of it really does seem to be drying up. That's too bad because it's really cool.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I believe so. It used to not be so hard to find, and after I bought a bottle from someone who was clearing out some of his collection, I haven't really thought much about it. I checked again after reading what you said, though, and supply of it really does seem to be drying up. That's too bad because it's really cool.


Yes, it's disappointing that it is discontinued.  It's funny how quickly those prices can go up when the supply dries up.  I'm glad you got your bottle when you did.  Perhaps I will get a mini if any of those pop up for a reasonable price.


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Bvlgari Black
> 
> If my entire fragrance wardrobe were made up of nothing but Annick Menardo creations, I think I'd be okay with that.


Have you come across Chanel Lion anywhere? I know you are in or near Chicago. Before Lisa worked at Surrender to Chance she had a store on Ebay where I made many purchases. I believe she lived in WI and would stock up in Chicago. Lots of cool stuff I've never seen elsewhere. If you have tried it, what did you think of it?


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> Have you come across Chanel Lion anywhere? I know you are in or near Chicago. Before Lisa worked at Surrender to Chance she had a store on Ebay where I made many purchases. I believe she lived in WI and would stock up in Chicago. Lots of cool stuff I've never seen elsewhere. If you have tried it, what did you think of it?


The Chanel boutique has Le Lion, and Saks can order it. The Chanel exclusives have very limited distribution.

I liked it, but it's another amber very reminiscent of Christian Dior Mitzah. I have a 250ml bottle of Mitzah plus tons of other amber-y orientals, so I'm not really all that interested in Le Lion.

Speaking of ambers, today is Profumum Roma Ambra Aurea. This is simply one of the best ambers out there.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Tasha1

*Msheireb*  by Fueguia 1833, one of the three top rose-y scent for me

I have other rose-y scents,  a melancholic rose, rose a la femme fatale, a punky rose, a young rose, an granny rose, a candy rose, even a botox rose ( too chemical)


----------



## ultravisitor

Tasha1 said:


> *Msheireb*  by Fueguia 1833, one of the three top rose-y scent for me


I can't wait to visit their boutique in New York in March. The last time I was there--in the before times of 2020--I was kind of bummed because I had already visited Scent Bar and Aedes earlier in the day, so my nose was exhausted, and they weren't doing samples yet. While I found some of their perfumes that I thought were interesting, I wasn't able to test any of them on skin. This time, I'm going to make sure I can grab some samples and test some on my skin because I'd really like to buy one.


----------



## Tasha1

ultravisitor said:


> I can't wait to visit their boutique in New York in March



I read some reviews about this brand- either you love it or  you don't like it


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## carterazo

Sferics said:


> I love it!
> Someone on P said " A fragrant riot of spices, fruit, frangipani & ylang. Joyous uplifting craziness with a gorgeous creamy base underneath" and nailed it



This sounds delicious!  I think I will try to get a sample.


----------



## carterazo

Lancome Tresor in Love


----------



## octopus17

Montebaco Flor by Ormonde Jayne


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Macarons


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> The Chanel boutique has Le Lion, and Saks can order it. The Chanel exclusives have very limited distribution.
> 
> I liked it, but it's another amber very reminiscent of Christian Dior Mitzah. I have a 250ml bottle of Mitzah plus tons of other amber-y orientals, so I'm not really all that interested in Le Lion.
> 
> Speaking of ambers, today is Profumum Roma Ambra Aurea. This is simply one of the best ambers out there.


Many thanks UV! I knew I could count on you!


----------



## violina

Purplecat Creatives - Firecracker

It looks like they closed down and it's one of my fav scents: Mango, rose, neroli, red pepper, and cinnamon.


----------



## loves

violina said:


> Purplecat Creatives - Firecracker
> 
> It looks like they closed down and it's one of my fav scents: Mango, rose, neroli, red pepper, and cinnamon.


This sounds so good; don’t you hate it when your fave scent is no longer available?

ds&durga crystal pistil for the past 2 days


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower

This is so fantastic in the wintertime.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## violina

Purplecat Creatives - Warm and Toasty


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera VIP 212


----------



## chowlover2

Tasha1 said:


> I read some reviews about this brand- either you love it or  you don't like it


Have you ever tried Fracas by Robert Piquet? It is celebrating it's 60th year in production. I have a vintage version I love the tuberose in. Has anyone tried a new version, is the formula the same? Mine is from the 70's


----------



## Tasha1

chowlover2 said:


> Have you ever tried Fracas by Robert Piquet?



I  can't remember
as I am allergic to Peru Balsam, I have a list of scents where it is used. It seems to me Fracas contains it too.


----------



## Tasha1

Nea by Jul et Mad


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom
XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## Molly0

Joyful


----------



## violina

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab - Alice


----------



## chowlover2

Aerin Cedar Violet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortuny Sun Moon


----------



## Molly0

Lait de Coco


----------



## JenJBS

Histoires de Parfums - 1804


----------



## Tasha1

Jasmin de Corse Coty (2020)

soliflore  jasmine, very delicate, gentle, close to one's skin, weak silage but longevity is great


----------



## violina

Solstice Scents - Cafe Mallowmel 

One of my favs: Rich coffee flavored with decadent caramel and sweet marshmallow cream


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou 1000


----------



## carterazo

yesterday: Chanel No 5
today: B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## Chanbal

FM-Une Rose


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Jean Patou 1000
> View attachment 5319301


Love that! Today Samsara


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Ambra Aurea


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Chanbal

Creed-Millesime Imperial


----------



## JenJBS

Rose d'Arabie – Aramani Prive


----------



## coniglietta

Tilly d'Hermès


----------



## chowlover2

Parfum de Nicolai Eclipse


----------



## DC2607

Burberry


----------



## fendifemale

Bon Bon Intense


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vanilla Diorama


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## ignt

Carolina Herrera - Good Girl Legere. I bought it for its packaging


----------



## Lucyblue13

Serge Lutens- La Fille de Berlin


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior Gris Dior


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edp


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## najse22

Francesca Bianchi Lost In Heaven


----------



## Tasha1

Rose de Mai by Perris monte carlo


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Ombre Rose


----------



## Lucyblue13

Guerlain Mitsouko


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Coromandel -- Haven't worn this in a while, and am really enjoying it today.


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Poison. 

I prefer Hypnotic Poison, but might as well use up my sample of Poison.


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Vert Boheme


----------



## Molly0

Miss Dior


----------



## violina

Lou Lou's - Good Morning 

"Sugar crusted blueberry muffins with butter, a bowl of maple syrup drizzled oatmeal, sugar cookies, and a warm mug of vanilla bean infused milk"


----------



## inverved

Le Labo - Another 13


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eau Noire

Quite possibly the most interesting lavender I know of.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## violina

Debaucherous Bath - Pumpkin Head Girls


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

YSL black opium


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## chowlover2

Neiges by Lise Wattier


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal FLower


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

L'Artisan Parfumeur - Mechant Loup


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Creed Fleurissimo


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Starry Skies


----------



## chowlover2

Geoffrey Beene Chance


----------



## coniglietta

Philosophy Amazing grace ballet rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sibsib

Scandal, Jean Paul Gauthier.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## JenJBS

L'Artisan Parfumeur - Histoire D'Orangers 

So far this set of samples has been a bust, but I'm only at 2 out of 11, so still plenty more to try.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Continuing with Creed:  Fleurs de Bulgarie today.

@JenJBS, I have the other orange blossom from L'Artisan -- Seville a l'Aube.  Haven't tried this one.  What about it is not working for you?  Hope you will have better luck with the other samples.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Continuing with Creed:  Fleurs de Bulgarie today.
> 
> @JenJBS, I have the other orange blossom from L'Artisan -- Seville a l'Aube.  Haven't tried this one.  What about it is not working for you?  Hope you will have better luck with the other samples.



Thank you. I'm not sure which note it is that makes me not really like it. White tea, musk, or  ambroxan - maybe a combination?


----------



## MilleFleurs22

Chanel Coco Madamoiselle


----------



## ag91237

Terre d'Hermes Eau Intense Vetiver Eau de Parfum


----------



## andral5

Jo Malone Myrrh and Tonka & Nectarine Blossom and Honey. I sometimes combine 3 at a time, depending on my mood.


----------



## mariliz11

I don’t need a prince by my side to be a princess (!) by Kilian


----------



## papertiger

mariliz11 said:


> I don’t need a prince by my side to be a princess (!) by Kilian



Perfect day for it!


----------



## mariliz11

papertiger said:


> Perfect day for it!


My new signature, I’m in love


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark

I wanted to complement the chocolate I'll be eating today.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

Scent of a diary green tea


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poetica


----------



## lostinwonderland

Woman in gold by Kilian


----------



## Molly0

Prada Candy Night (for the chocolate)


----------



## JenJBS

lostinwonderland said:


> Woman in gold by Kilian



Such a beautiful scent!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Thank you. I'm not sure which note it is that makes me not really like it. White tea, musk, or  ambroxan - maybe a combination?


I've run across a few orange blossom scents which are lovely in the opening, but the strong white musks in the base disappoint.  As for ambroxan, it can also bother me if it's noticeable.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Nahema extrait.  I decided to open my small bottle of the discontinued pure parfum that I got a little while ago and wear it today.


----------



## Chanbal

Rose of No Man's Land (Byredo)


----------



## Tasha1

Enslaved by Roja Dove


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## bagshopr

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Parfum Sacre


----------



## JenJBS

Stephane Humbert Lucas 777 - Taklamakan


----------



## xtrava1

Sorry if posting in the wrong place - but I have a question for owners of Hermes' Galop. How do you get the bottle open to refill it? I misplaced the box and I don't remember seeing instructions.


----------



## Molly0

La Vie Est Belle EDP - the original 

(…I know I know people love to hate this but I can’t help it.  I love it!  It’s in my brain and it causes me to bury my nose in my wrist!)


----------



## chowlover2

Cashmere Mist


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## Tasha1

Amouage Jubilation 25


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## gigi124

Parfums De Marly Delina (and hoping it will bring spring weather to NY)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19 parfum


----------



## Chanbal

Byredo Gypsy


----------



## JenJBS

Goldfield & Banks - Sunset Hour


----------



## chowlover2

Coco


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## Tasha1

JenJBS said:


> Goldfield & Banks - Sunset Hour



I heard from my friend that she is very beautiful
could you describe the scent, please?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## JenJBS

Tasha1 said:


> I heard from my friend that she is very beautiful
> could you describe the scent, please?



Not my style, but I can see how it would be beautiful to others. Well blended with no particular note sticking out (at least to me). I'd say a daytime/casual scent, not a romantic date night or some formal function. I'll try to give a better description when I test it again.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily


----------



## JenJBS

Nishane - Vain & Naïve


----------



## Molly0

SJP Lovely.


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Shower Fresh- was 71 in Philly today!


----------



## Tasha1

Ta'if Jayne Ormond


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Love Of My Life

Leonor Greyl Magnolia oil


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## chowlover2

Pursegrrl said:


> Margiela Replica Beach Walk
> 
> XXXOO PG


I think I love every Replica I have tried so far.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

chowlover2 said:


> I think I love every Replica I have tried so far.


That's great to know - can't wait to try more!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Bellodgia


----------



## violina

Alchemic Muse - Nightshade


----------



## papertiger

Prada l'eau d'ambre


----------



## Molly0

CH Good Girl Legere


----------



## psypurse

YSL Black Opium


----------



## Molly0

Narciso Rouge


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes L'Ambre des Merveilles


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Sampled two perfumes today:

Fueguia 1833 - Cactus Azul 

Jovoy Paris - Ambre Premier Eau de Parfum


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Acqua di Parma Colonia Quercia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Vol de Nuit


----------



## Doribelle

Jessica McClintock


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Le Dix


----------



## taniherd

Vanilla Love Jimmy Choo


----------



## JenJBS

Nest - Golden Nector. Got a travel size from Sephora, since that's an easy return if I didn't like it. Really pretty. Plan to stick with the travel size, rather than a full bottle. But if it's in a local Sephora store it's well worth testing, imo.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Parfum


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## fendifemale

A sample of L'Interdit. Meh.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Montale Powder Flowers


----------



## Chanbal

TF-Champaca Absolute 
It's out of stock in stores, I hope it hasn't been discontinued.


----------



## Molly0

Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## chowlover2

fendifemale said:


> A sample of L'Interdit. Meh.


The new version is nothing like the original. I proudly bought mine in '78 and it still smells wonderful.


----------



## chowlover2

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Moab Phlur

Beautiful spice scent. To actually smell like Moab (been multiple times) it would need less spice, and stronger solar and sand notes.


----------



## chowlover2

JenJBS said:


> Moab Phlur
> 
> Beautiful spice scent. To actually smell like Moab (been multiple times) it would need less spice, and stronger solar and sand notes.


Yhat sounds lovely. Philly is a desert for new fragrances. Thankfully lots of mail order options today.

Today Spicebomb.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## JenJBS

House Of Sillage - Cherry Garden


----------



## Chanbal

Byredo- Bal d'Afrique


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## raquelcc

Lush - Sun!! I used to use a lot of brand name perfume but... I think I've changed. Haha!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Gardenia


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## fendifemale

chowlover2 said:


> The new version is nothing like the original. I proudly bought mine in '78 and it still smells wonderful.


I totally believe you. I feel the same about a few classics that used to be wonderful.


----------



## fendifemale

No.19


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------



## Chanbal

Tom Ford-F. Fabulous 
Not fabulous for me-I can't stand it.


----------



## ultravisitor

Chanbal said:


> Tom Ford-F. Fabulous
> Not fabulous for me-I can't stand it.


That's basically how I feel about all his not-so-Private Blends (and the rest of his perfumes for that matter).

Today is Prada Midnight Train.


----------



## Swanky

Le Labo Santal today


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Chanbal

ultravisitor said:


> That's basically how I feel about all his not-so-Private Blends (and the rest of his perfumes for that matter).
> 
> Today is Prada Midnight Train.


Love his champaca absolute, which may have been discontinued. 

Byredo-Velvet Haze


----------



## fendifemale

Feragammo Signorina with Jo Malone Nashi Blossom


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> Feragammo Signorina with Jo Malone Nashi Blossom


 
Signorina is one I've been wanting to try. What do you think of it?


----------



## JenJBS

Goutal Paris - Eau d'Hadrien


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Signorina is one I've been wanting to try. What do you think of it?


I like it for casual dressing. It's a nice clean musk. I also have Misterioso, and I prefer it.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> I like it for casual dressing. It's a nice clean musk. I also have Misterioso, and I prefer it.



Thanks! Good to know!


----------



## fendifemale

Michel Germain- Sugarful


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Nahema EDP


----------



## Chanbal

Byredo Bal d'Afrique


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## Chanbal

TF-Café Rose


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Black Opium EDP


----------



## mariliz11

V&R Flowerbomb Ruby Orchid


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Chamade


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Peach Prosecco Macaron


----------



## Chanbal

Angels' Share - Kilian


----------



## violina

Cocoa Pink - Ivory Eyelet


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Homme EdP

Someone gave this to me for free because he was paring down his collection. I'm definitely not sad about that.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artemis Poeticus


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone Nashi Blossom + Soap & Glory body oil


----------



## Chanbal

Kilian-Love don't be shy


----------



## JenJBS

Montale sweet vanilla layered with Demeter raspberry


----------



## MaxDexter

Versace Eros


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Guerlain Homme EdP
> 
> Someone gave this to me for free because he was paring down his collection. I'm definitely not sad about that.


Nice!  What does it smell like?

Today's scent:  Rouge Hermes EDT topped with a bit of older Parfum d'Hermes parfum (they're more or less the same fragrance.)


----------



## carterazo

TBS White Musk


----------



## chowlover2

Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## Glitter_Bomb

Le Labo Bergamote 22. Never gets old!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for women


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## Chanbal

Kilian- Angels'Share It's not the holidays, but I  it.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Nice!  What does it smell like?
> 
> Today's scent:  Rouge Hermes EDT topped with a bit of older Parfum d'Hermes parfum (they're more or less the same fragrance.)


It's really great. Opens a bit like a mojito and dries down to classic Guerlain, though the Guerlainade notes don't seem to be listed. It'll be wonderful for spring and summer.


----------



## HavPlenty

Michael Kors Sexy Amber. One of my favorite "cheap" scents.   I've been wearing it for a few years. Saw it at Sams Club this past Christmas in a bin for $35. Came with a full bottle and travel size.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Molly0

The freshest smell I know of


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## chowlover2

Alien Goddess


----------



## Pursegrrl

New one today!  Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Van Cleef & Arpels Gardenia Petale


----------



## JenJBS

Dolce and Gabbana - Dolce Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege My Sin


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain L'Heure Bleue EDC


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## chowlover2

Teint de Neiges by Lorenzo Villoresi. Inspired by our wild weather. Was 70+ the last 2 days with a chance of snow tomorrow!


----------



## mariliz11

Elie Saab Girl of Now Shine


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

BV Knot


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Patou Sublime


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Fracas


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artemis Poetica


----------



## Christofle

Vetiver extra 


			https://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Frederic-Malle/Vetiver-Extraordinaire-4774.html


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privée


----------



## fendifemale

Diptyque- Do Son


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Hermes Eau des Merveilles


----------



## Sferics

M7 YSL original vintage
Ahead of its time in every aspect...

(In general, would this image be allowed without the flower?)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## octopus17

Ormonde Jayne Ambroise


----------



## JenJBS

Laurent Mazzone Parfums - Sensual Orchid


----------



## chowlover2

Miller Harris Fleur Oriental


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY

XXXOO PG


----------



## shazzy99

Tocca Stella


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Note di Profumum Meraviglia

Sometimes I want to wear a rose, and this is the most perfect one for that mood.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Dolce & Gabbana Dolce & Gabbana (the bottle with the red cap).


----------



## Chanbal

Penhaligon's The Bewitching Yasmine


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal.  Really loving this one!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Molly0

CH Good Girl Legere


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## starrynite_87

Dior Rouge Trafalgar


----------



## chowlover2

An order of samples arrived from Lucky Scent. First up. Under the Lemon Trees by Maison Margiela. Love at first sniff, longevity is great, 7 hours in and still smells wonderful. Ordered a bottle from Nordstrom.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Intense


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Molly0

Dior Rose’n Roses


----------



## Chanbal

Ta'if - Ormonde Jayne


----------



## chowlover2

Cap Neroli by Parfums de Nicolai


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Ferme tes Yeux


----------



## Tasha1

Agaba spring


----------



## Doribelle

Diptyque Do Son edp


----------



## ultravisitor

SOTE: Celine Nightclubbing

I'm going out for drinks in a bit, and this seemed appropriate.


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## chowlover2

Sel Ocean by Urban Outfitters


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## Molly0

ALLSAINTS Sunset Riot


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes Caleche parfum


----------



## JenJBS

L'Heure Verte by Kilian


----------



## chowlover2

Cashmere Mist


----------



## JenJBS

I somehow ended up in Ulta    and tried on Versace - bright crystal absolu. Very nice!


----------



## fendifemale

Diptyque- Do Son


----------



## Tasha1

Kadine Guerlain


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Christofle

Guerlain Angelique Noire (a sample that I picked up at a department store yesterday and I definitely want a bottle now). Really lovely fragrance even the dry down!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## Chanbal

Tolu by Ormonde Jayne


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Black Opium EDP


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

Fan di Fendi


----------



## Chanbal

Delina by Parfums de Marly - It's a beautiful sunny day today…


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

L'occitane Fleurs de Cerisier edt


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Citron & Fig


----------



## Tasha1

Plus Que Jamais-- by Guerlain


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle- Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## MaggyH

Cartier Panthere


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Chanbal

French Affair by Ex Nihilo


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Burberry Body


----------



## Vikywonka

Swanky said:


> Continued from previous thread


Givenci! For the last 10 years!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## Molly0

Burberry Her Intense


----------



## Chanbal

Rose Of No Man's Land by Byredo


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - amour de cacao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal FLower


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Chanbal

Still in the mood for roses 
Une Rose - Frederic Malle


----------



## JenJBS

Vilhelm Parfumerie - Mango Skin  

Trying out my sample. Really lovely scent!


----------



## chowlover2

Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ormaie Yvonne


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Beige EDT


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## JenJBS

Tried my sample of Fire at Will by Jovoy Paris. Nice vanilla perfume. The brown sugar note is pretty strong. Very sweet overall. Won't be getting a full (or even travel size) bottle - not when I have Tihota and Vanille Apricot for when I'm in the mood for vanilla.


----------



## loves

Terre d’hermes Eau fraiche


----------



## octopus17

Calvin Klein Escape. Wore it on my wedding day and have recently rediscovered it. Seems that DH really likes it...


----------



## Chanbal

Lalibela- Memo Paris


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Michelle parfum


----------



## Chanbal

L'Eau d'Hiver - Frederic Malle


----------



## Molly0

All Saints Sunset Riot


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel No 5


----------



## fendifemale

BBW Aromatherapy- Tea Tree & Peppermint
I've been sick and this is all that I can handle for now.


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Giorgio Armani Because It's You


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Deleted 698298

Cruz del Sul II


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## Chanbal

Un Jardin Sur La Lagune - Hermes 
Pretty, but a headache trigger for me.


----------



## JenJBS

Chanbal said:


> Un Jardin Sur La Lagune - Hermes
> Pretty, but a headache trigger for me.
> View attachment 5366156



Sorry about the headache trigger. Especially when it's a pretty scent.


----------



## JenJBS

To work: Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Vanille Abricot
Now I'm relaxing before bed: Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privée


----------



## Chanbal

JenJBS said:


> Sorry about the headache trigger. Especially when it's a pretty scent.


Unfortunately, I can't wear some fragrances from Hermes, Creed… However, for the ones that can tolerate Hermes fragrances, Nordstrom is having a sale on them.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Chanbal

French Leather - Memo Paris


----------



## pquiles

House of Sillage The Batman Hero ...Love it!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

fendifemale said:


> BBW Aromatherapy- Tea Tree & Peppermint
> I've been sick and this is all that I can handle for now.


Sorry to hear you've been sick, and hope you feel better soon!

Today: Penhaligon's Ostara


----------



## fendifemale

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Sorry to hear you've been sick, and hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Today: Penhaligon's Ostara


Thank you so much.
Love Penhaligon btw!


----------



## JenJBS

House of Sillage Cherry Garden


----------



## ultravisitor

Narciso Rodriguez Bleu Noir EdP

Someone gave me this for free because he was trying to make some room in his collection. It's really nice, particularly for a freebie!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## coniglietta

L'occitane fleurs des cerises


----------



## pquiles

House of Sillage Whispers of Enlightment today!  Forgot how much I loved this... serious longevity with a scent trail!


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior New Look 1947


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Ombre Rose


----------



## Tasha1

La Belle Helene by MDCI

I am usually very sceptical about Duchaufour scents,  but she was my love at first sniff.


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt as spring approaches


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Lovely Patchouli 55


----------



## Chanbal

Dama Bianca - Xerjoff


----------



## pquiles

Today I took it back to a Armani Si Fiore.  I heard this could be... if not already has been retired.  This is such a beautifully creamy popsicle, powdered floral.  Absolutely LOVE this from Armani.


----------



## pquiles

Love Of My Life said:


> Krigler Lovely Patchouli 55


My favorite Krigler!


----------



## JenJBS

pquiles said:


> Today I took it back to a Armani Si Fiore.  I heard this could be... if not already has been retired.  This is such a beautifully creamy popsicle, powdered floral.  Absolutely LOVE this from Armani.



This is one I want to try!


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balmain Vent Vert


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- White T-Shirt


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès rhubarbe ecarlate


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Noir Epices

Maybe the most underrated Malle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Chanbal

Rose Of No Man's Land- Byredo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## Chanbal

Honore Delights - Ex Nihilo


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Frederic Malle Noir Epices
> 
> Maybe the most underrated Malle.


True.  One doesn't hear as much about this perfume as some of the others from the Frederic Malle collection.

Today:  Guerlain Shalimar extrait -- so gorgeous on a crisp, cold day.


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Neiges by Lise Wattier


----------



## Tasha1

Capricci parfum vintage  by Nina Ricci


----------



## RachelVerinder

Guerlain L’Heure bleue 
My favourite ever


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Jarling


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## Chanbal

It's cold today, so a good excuse for:
Angels' Share by Killian


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## fendifemale

So de la Renta


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## pquiles

JenJBS said:


> This is one I want to try!


I love it!  One of my definite happy frags.


----------



## pquiles

JenJBS said:


> Indult - Tihota



Another Love of mine.


----------



## pquiles

Yesterday I wore Sur La Plage by Veronique Gabai.
Today I’m wearing Roja Lily Parfum by Roja Dove


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## rosewang924

Miss Dior Rose N'Roses


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Citron Fig


----------



## Chanbal

Marfa by Memo Paris


----------



## ultravisitor

Azzaro pour Homme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

Burberry- Her


----------



## Chanbal

Tardes by Carner Barcelona


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Sublime


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge EdP


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## pmburk

Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Molly0

SJP Lovely


----------



## pquiles

Pursegrrl said:


> Chanel Gardenia
> 
> XXXOO PG



Beautiful.


----------



## pquiles

❤️ Mula Rouge Extreme by Byron PARFUMS and


----------



## Chanbal

Pluriel-MFK


----------



## JenJBS

Vilhelm Parfumerie - Mango Skin


----------



## chowlover2

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque eau rose


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## Pursegrrl

YSL Libre.  Got a sample of this so first time trying today!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## Chanbal

Lalibela - Memo Paris


----------



## pquiles

I overdosed today…Roses Berberanza layered with Atelier des Ors Rose Rouge


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Inspired by @Tasha1, I'm wearing Guerlain L'Heure Bleue today.


----------



## JenJBS

4160 Tuesdays  Silk, Lace & Chocolate


----------



## ultravisitor

Amouage Interlude Man


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Jazz Club

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vintage Arpege My Sin


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> 4160 Tuesdays  Silk, Lace & Chocolate


Ohh that sounds interesting!  I had to look that one up.


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Violet Blonde


----------



## Chanbal

Good girl gone bad by Killian


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## coniglietta

Zara The Golden Lullaby edp


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Christofle

Bitter Mandarin from Jo Malone (my new favourite fragrance)


----------



## Chanbal

French Leather by Memo Paris.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Lazy Sunday Morning

XXXOO PG


----------



## addicted2mala

Penhaligon's The Favourite


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Heritage EdT


----------



## Chanbal

Woman in Gold - Kilian


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vintage Diorissimo


----------



## brnicutie

LV City of Stars


----------



## JenJBS

Chanbal said:


> Woman in Gold - Kilian
> View attachment 5377149



Love this scent! 


Wearing Lancome - Idole today


----------



## chowlover2

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

Victoria's Secret- Tease (Candy Noir)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou JOY


----------



## JenJBS

Laurent Mazzone Parfums - Sensual Orchid


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Acqua Neroli


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Under the Lemon Tree. (I got a sampler set of these and am working through them day to day ) 

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Nashi Blossom


----------



## ultravisitor

Mizensir Musc Eternel


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for Women


----------



## chowlover2

Pursegrrl said:


> Margiela Replica Under the Lemon Tree. (I got a sampler set of these and am working through them day to day )
> 
> XXXOO PG


I just ordered a full bottle of it, love it for summer.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Autumn Vibes

XXXOO PG


----------



## starrynite_87

Louis Vuitton Coeur Battant


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## coniglietta

L'occitane Fleurs des cerises


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Golden Nectar


----------



## Chanbal

Ex Nihilo - Lust in Paradise


----------



## Molly0

Elie Saab in White


----------



## pquiles

Cheveaux d’Or by House of Sillage


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day.  Almost through the entire sampler set...so far this one and By the Fireplace are my favorites.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Chanbal

Delina - Parfums of Marly


----------



## violina

Alchemic Muse - Nightshade 

Bulgarian Lavender, Madagascar Vanilla, Chocolate


----------



## Pursegrrl

Marigiela Replica Coffee Break

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

No.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## pquiles

I wore several fragrances today…  I had a rough few days and perfumes maker me feel better… so bear with my dissertation please

started with Eilish by Billie Eilish… added some Walloway by XARMONY Perfumed a little later.  Showered then layered Flourish, Sunrise to Sunset & Milk & Honey by Tabahani Fragrances onto my skin and my body lotion.  Topped it all off with another layering combo of Milk & Honey with Shelter in Perfumes ‘unreleased’ blend.  Right now… I cannot STOP sniffing myself


----------



## mariliz11

Alien Goddess Mugler today and La Vie est Belle Cristal Soleil yesterday


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Springtime in a Park.  Last of the sampler set here - picked out two favorites in addition to Beach Walk which I already have.  By the Fireplace and Sailing Day for the (possible) full size keepers!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Chaneller

Jo Malone 'Peony & Blush Suede'


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel No. 19 Poudre
Today MFK Baccarat Rouge


----------



## Chanbal

Oud Extrait- MFK (Ok, but not a favorite)


----------



## fendifemale

pquiles said:


> I wore several fragrances today…  I had a rough few days and perfumes maker me feel better… so bear with my dissertation please
> 
> started with Eilish by Billie Eilish… added some Walloway by XARMONY Perfumed a little later.  Showered then layered Flourish, Sunrise to Sunset & Milk & Honey by Tabahani Fragrances onto my skin and my body lotion.  Topped it all off with another layering combo of Milk & Honey with Shelter in Perfumes ‘unreleased’ blend.  Right now… I cannot STOP sniffing myself


Is Billie Eilish good? I love that bottle!


----------



## fendifemale

Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Golden Nectar


----------



## Chanbal

Memo Paris - Lalibela


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## LaneyLeft

Chloé Eau de Parfum


----------



## JenJBS

Phlur - Moab


----------



## Tasha1

Coty Le Jasmin de Corse


----------



## chowlover2

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## coniglietta

Jour d'Hermès absolu


----------



## fendifemale

Michel Germain- Sugarful


----------



## Tasha1

Jarling by Jar


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yesterday - Gucci Bloom
Today - Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di parma peonia nobile


----------



## pquiles

I… well… I’m wearing a lot of different perfumes as I was decanting for my IG contest winner.  All Indie, Black &/or Female owned Fragrance houses.

L by Shelter In Perfume 
First Love by Rose Gold Fragrance Company 
Room 129 by The Taliaferro 
Cloud 9 by The Taliaferro 
Exalte by Funmi Monet
Cleopatra by Xarmony Perfume


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Vert Boheme


----------



## coniglietta

My Burberry Blush


----------



## Tyler_JP

My all time favorite... It's like a time machine - it transports me back to my grandmother's house, where small gardenia trees surrounded the pool where my siblings and I jumped in and out of the water, worked on our tans, relaxed... The heavenly aroma of gardenia carried on the warm Carolina breeze. I especially love it in the spring and summer.  The little black bow on the bottle is so chic.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Parfum Sacre


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for women


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Deleted 698298

51 Roja


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

L'Heure Verte By Kilian


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Mon Paris edp


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## coniglietta

Dior j'adore hair mist


----------



## Froydis

Goutal Songes


----------



## Tasha1

Roberto Greco Porter Sa Peau


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY

XXXOO PG


----------



## COCOLUVR

Escape!


----------



## pquiles

fendifemale said:


> Is Billie Eilish good? I love that bottle!




I love it! Sugary, comforting… literally dries down to an incredible fluffy joy that is easy to wear under any circumstances.


----------



## pquiles

This morning I wore MFK A La Rose to workout.  Now I am wearing Diadema by Moresque.  I will probably wear Lavandes Trianon to bed.


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## chowlover2

Fracas


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## minamartin

Avon - Eve Privé on my left wrist and Amouage - Lyric Woman on the right one...testing fragrances today.


----------



## fendifemale

Dyptique- Do Son


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - peony and blush suede


----------



## Bronxlady

Bond No. 9- New York Nights


----------



## thefrenchbaker

Random question, a new gal I work with wears a really nice perfume but it reminds me of walking in dillards. I know that’s just not enough info but if you could perfume dillards, what would it be?


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## thefrenchbaker

Thank you


----------



## coniglietta

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## ultravisitor

Krigler Monsieur Dada 18


----------



## IntheOcean

Wearing my favorite perfume today, the Dolce & Gabbana The Only One


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem


----------



## dotty8

Prada rose and almond


----------



## chowlover2

Samsara


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## coniglietta

Jour d'Hermès absolu


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## mariliz11

Kayali Vanilla 28


----------



## JenJBS

House of Sillage - Cherry Garden


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Louis Vuitton Rose des Vents


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## chowlover2

Zara Amalfi Sun Ray


----------



## ultravisitor

SOTE: Louis Vuitton Nuit de Feu


----------



## coniglietta

Zara le petit lullaby


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal FLower


----------



## bagshopr

Hermes Rose Ikebana


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## bonnbomm

Mid Century Gal said:


> Louis Vuitton Rose des Vents


I’m wearing Santal 33 Le Labo


----------



## bonnbomm

I’m wearing the Santal 33 Le Labo


----------



## bonnbomm

I’m wearing Santal 33 Le Labo


----------



## JenJBS

Laurent Mazzone Parfums - Sensual Orchid


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Gardenia


----------



## ellewu3701

Roses de Chloé


----------



## pquiles

Today was a House of Sillage Bonanza…
Whispers of Guidance to work out
Ruby Reign to run errands and shop (testing it out for review)
Tonight I am wearing a layering combo of Ruby Reign and Love is in the Air.


----------



## pquiles

thefrenchbaker said:


> Random question, a new gal I work with wears a really nice perfume but it reminds me of walking in dillards. I know that’s just not enough info but if you could perfume dillards, what would it be?



Carolina Herrera Good Girl Legere, L’Interdt by Givenchy, La Belle by Jean Paul Gauthier and Chanel Gabrielle


----------



## pquiles

JenJBS said:


> House of Sillage - Cherry Garden


Absolutely LOVE THIS!


----------



## pquiles

JenJBS said:


> Kilian - Woman in Gold



EXCUSE ME! Are we sisters… yes… yes we must be!


----------



## JenJBS

pquiles said:


> EXCUSE ME! Are we sisters… yes… yes we must be!



Yes, we must!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## LioraLi

Juliette has a Gun - Romanita


----------



## Miner's wife

Borghese Il Bacio


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Penhaligon's Ostara


----------



## coniglietta

ellewu3701 said:


> Roses de Chloé



Me too!


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Ambra Aurea


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## Airin..yume

Lately I’ve been wearing Chloe by Chloe and it’s a wonderful everyday sent


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Black Opium


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> Profumum Roma Ambra Aurea


Have you tried " Milk " yet?


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> Have you tried " Milk " yet?


I'm not sure. From what house?

Today is YSL Body Kouros.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## pquiles

House of Sillage Whispers of Guidance layered with Dior La Colle Noire.


----------



## chowlover2

ultravisitor said:


> I'm not sure. From what house?
> 
> Today is YSL Body Kouros.


Dedcool which is a house I have never heard of before. Notes are bergamot, white musk and amber. I found a sample as $90 is too much for me to blind buy. Lots of raves though.

Love the Kouros.


----------



## coniglietta

Jour d'Hermès absolu


----------



## ultravisitor

chowlover2 said:


> Dedcool which is a house I have never heard of before. Notes are bergamot, white musk and amber. I found a sample as $90 is too much for me to blind buy. Lots of raves though.


I haven't. I'm not really into the houses that proclaim themselves to be "clean" and "non-toxic" because that's usually an indicator that they smell synthetic as hell (Michelle Pfeiffer's Henry Rose is another one of them). I'll give them a whiff if I see them in a store somewhere, but I'm not going to put much energy into finding them.

Today is Christian Dior Oud Ispahan.


----------



## Mimmy

Le Labo Baie 19


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Diaghilev


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Vol de Nuit


----------



## lucretias

Paris edt YSL


----------



## Pursegrrl

Killian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Nest - Golden Nector


----------



## apparelclover

Marry Me - Lanvin


----------



## fendifemale

Yesterday:
Killian- Angel Share
Today:
Penhaligon- LUNA


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## chowlover2

Parfums de Nicolai Cap Neroli


----------



## RachelVerinder

Testing one of the new Kenzo Memory collection: Rêve Lotus


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## pquiles

Yesterday - Kilian A Kiss From a Rose
Today - Amouage Sunshine Woman


----------



## roundandround

Today-Chanel Chance Eau Tendre Edt

Tonight-Vivienne Westwood Boudoir


----------



## jess236

Sisley Paris Soir D'Orient


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## Sferics

D&G Light Blue forever - nice version of the light blue family.


----------



## Sferics

Chanbal said:


> Good girl gone bad by Killian
> View attachment 5375510


Never thought that I'd love this one so much


----------



## IntheOcean

Wearing my oldie today, the first perfume I ever bought for myself - Burberry Brit in red. Almost finished it.


----------



## Molly0

After days & days of Coco Madmsl Intense, 2012 version of Miss Dior.(can’t get enough Patchouli)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## Mimmy

Hermès 24 Faubourg


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo Citizen X


----------



## brnicutie

English Pear and Freesia by Jo Malone


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Creed Fleurissimo


----------



## fendifemale

Armani Prive'- Rose D'Arabie


----------



## andral5

Twilly d’Hermes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

House of Sillage - Cherry Garden


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu l'eau bleu


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19 today.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Elliedo935

Jumping down the fragrance rabbit hole!

Today's sotd is Burberry Body Tender


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

BDK's Gris Charnel.


----------



## ultravisitor

86 degrees is great weather for Christian Dior Balade Sauvage.


----------



## JenJBS

Dolce and Gabbana - Dolce Rose


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## chowlover2

Zara Somewhere Nowhere


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Deleted 698298

Ylang in Gold


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## JenJBS

Montale Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter Raspberry


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Doribelle

YSL Libre


----------



## fendifemale

Penhaligon- Luna


----------



## ultravisitor

High 80s today, which is great weather for Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale.


----------



## Molly0

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming



Beautiful scent!    Perfect for spring.


----------



## coniglietta

Philosophy amazing grace ballet rose


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Guava


----------



## coniglietta

Zara le petit lullaby


----------



## chowlover2

Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## RachelVerinder

My partner’s B683 by Marc-Antoine Barrois


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege My Sin


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Homme (Original)


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Boldly Seoul


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## Molly0

SJP Lovely


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse - Macarons


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Black Opium EDP


----------



## chowlover2

Miller Harris Citron Citron


----------



## coniglietta

MFK aqua universalis


----------



## ultravisitor

Note di Profumum Meraviglia

The best rose I know of.


----------



## RachelVerinder

Aqua di Parma Blu Mediterrane
Fico di Amalfi


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## SakuraSakura

Chanel No.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Golden Nectar


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu edp


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## Mariapia

Molinard Habanita.


----------



## Aars24

Mm bubble bath


----------



## fendifemale

No.19


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## chowlover2

EL White Linen


----------



## Tasha1

Shiseido White rose natural


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## Molly0

All Saints   Sunset Riot


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Vent Vert


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## ultravisitor

Note di Profumum Meraviglia


----------



## Pursegrrl

It's my birthdayyyy....Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## fendifemale

Escada- Delicate Notes


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel's new Les Eaux de Chanel - Paris-Paris.    Very nice summer fragrance....


----------



## Mimmy

Pursegrrl said:


> It's my birthdayyyy....Kilian Love Don't be Shy
> 
> XXXOO PG


Happy Birthday!


----------



## IntheOcean

Dolce & Gabbana - The Only One


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

My regular Rose Des Vents by Louis Vuitton


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eden-Roc


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou  1000


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Agent Provocateur L'Agent


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Acqua Neroli


----------



## Molly0

Coco M Intense


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Coco M Intense


Oops!  What was I thinking?
I’m wearing “L’Interdit” ! 

Shaking my head…


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Mon Paris edp


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Roger & Gallet Blue Carnation:  Love this softly spicy carnation fragrance.  Today, I seem to be smelling quite a bit of the clove in this perfume.  Sadly, this fragrance is so hard to find now.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------



## fendifemale

Valentino- Born in Roma Yellow Dream


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Roger & Gallet Blue Carnation:  Love this softly spicy carnation fragrance.  Today, I seem to be smelling quite a bit of the clove in this perfume.  Sadly, this fragrance is so hard to find now.


I just ordered their fig fragrance from Ebay, only place I could find it.
Today TF Neroli Portofino, my summer standard as it was 97 in PA today.


----------



## RachelVerinder

Sylvaine Delacourte Valkyrie
Perfect spring fragrance!


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Boldly Seoul


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## IntheOcean

My favorite one today
Burberry - My Burberry


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel No19 poudre (wearing this for a couple of day now)

Today FM Portrait of a Lady (stayed on my skin for at least 4hrs...sprayed once more and I'm happy the rest of the day


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## s67rd

Princess by Vera Wang


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## chowlover2

Zara Amalfi Sunray


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

DIOR Belle de Jour


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## RachelVerinder

Sous le manteau Essence du sérail
That’s a sample. Don’t think I’ll buy it as I’m not 100% convinced…


----------



## SadlyNotCassey

Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait. 
I only have a sample size but the smell is so heavenly! I don't think I can resist buying it now...


----------



## fendifemale

Armani Privee- Rose D'Arabie


----------



## Christofle

J. Malone: Bitter Mandarin


----------



## poleneceline

These are the scents I rotate through.

Mix:Bar Sparkling Hibiscus, Whipped Almond
Good Chemistry Sugar Berry, Jasmine Rose
Nest Turkish Rose, Wisteria Blue
Armani Prive Suzhou
Armani Jasmine


----------



## Molly0

Tiffany & Co


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Flower of immortality


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Tiffany & Co



I think I love the bottle even more than the scent.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> I just ordered their fig fragrance from Ebay, only place I could find it.


Their fragrances are available at some online discounters.  I used to have their osmanthus and rose fragrant water scents.  The rose was sheer but pretty.  I eventually gave them away to family.   Their soaps are really nice too but have gotten harder to find.

Today, I was rushed all day and didn't even wear perfume!  I will probably put on something light like Annick Goutal Neroli now.


----------



## bagshopr

Baccarat Rouge


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di parma peonia nobile


----------



## Love Of My Life

Taffin Le Marron


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Michelle


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- White Tshirt


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## atlantis1982

Montale Vanilla Cake


----------



## chowlover2

BBW Capri


----------



## coniglietta

Moschino toy 2


----------



## ultravisitor

Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Belle de Jour


----------



## Elliedo935

Mugler Alien Goddess


----------



## fendifemale

Versace- Dylan Turquoise


----------



## JenJBS

House of Silage - Cherry Garden


----------



## chowlover2

D & G Light Blue


----------



## IntheOcean

Paco Rabanne Olympea


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

ORMAIE Yvonne


----------



## fendifemale

TOCCA- Florence


----------



## JenJBS

Vilhelm Parfumerie - Mango Skin


----------



## eastcoasturbanite

Armani - My Way 
Using up a mini sample and I actually quite like it! Not necessarily unique or outstanding, just a nice fragrance.


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## Molly0

Burberry Her Intense


----------



## coniglietta

Chloe Roses de Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## mxkristi

Jo Malone Myrrh & Tonka mixed with pheromone oil.


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L
H'eure Verte


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Aerin Lilac Path


----------



## chowlover2

RachelVerinder said:


> Sylvaine Delacourte Valkyrie
> Perfect spring fragrance!
> View attachment 5409604


I just got the 3 discovery kits and this was first up, it is beautiful. Can't wait to try the others.


----------



## RachelVerinder

chowlover2 said:


> I just got the 3 discovery kits and this was first up, it is beautiful. Can't wait to try the others.


Oh let me know what you think of the others! At the perfume shop I also liked Dovana and Florentina, but Florentina didn’t last very long.
I liked Valkyrie at once, and being an opera lover, couldn’t make a better choice


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artemis Poeticus


----------



## bagshopr

Jovoy Paris "Fire at Will"


----------



## Pursegrrl

Nest Cocoa Woods

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Phlur - Moab


----------



## chowlover2

RachelVerinder said:


> Oh let me know what you think of the others! At the perfume shop I also liked Dovana and Florentina, but Florentina didn’t last very long.
> I liked Valkyrie at once, and being an opera lover, couldn’t make a better choice


I felt the same about Valkyrie. Today I tried Vangelis and I in love with that too.


----------



## coniglietta

Philosophy amazing grace ballet rose


----------



## RachelVerinder

chowlover2 said:


> I felt the same about Valkyrie. Today I tried Vangelis and I in love with that too.


Didn’t try Vangelis, I’ll do that next time I get the opportunity. Have a lovely day!


----------



## Tasha1

A. Goutal Quel Amour


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## chowlover2

RachelVerinder said:


> Didn’t try Vangelis, I’ll do that next time I get the opportunity. Have a lovely day!


You too!


----------



## chowlover2

Neroli #18 by Carter & June. It's a roll-on oil and just lovely.


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Molly0

C M Intense


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Quava


----------



## Elliedo935

Dolce & Gabbana L'Imperatrice


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Olibanum


----------



## coniglietta

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## fendifemale

Penhaligon- Luna


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu edp


----------



## ultravisitor

vintage YSL Kouros


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Golden Nectar


----------



## wengielo

Narciso Rodriguez For Her Narciso Rodriguez - Fresh, Feminine, and Sporty without any Citrus or Aquatic notes


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Peony and blush suede


----------



## BevS813

Lancôme Le Vie est belle


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Boldly Seoul


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

LilaNur Gul Rouge


----------



## Elliedo935

Dolce & Gabbana Dolce Garden


----------



## JenJBS

Nest - Golden Nectar


----------



## Lucille68

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## coniglietta

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artemis Poerticus


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## JenJBS

Montale Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter Raspberry


----------



## coniglietta

Jour d'Hermès absolu


----------



## rawrimliz

Chanel No. 5 L'eau


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

Armani Prive- Bleu Turquoise


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Balmain Ivoire


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Boldly Seoul


----------



## Shaakya22

The perfume name is Fogg and Ajmal


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hermes Eau de Citron Noir

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## fendifemale

Gucci- Flora


----------



## coniglietta

Dior J'adore hair mist


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## Molly0

Tiffany & Co Intense


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## chowlover2

Hermes eau de neroli dore


----------



## coniglietta

L'eau par Kenzo


----------



## ultravisitor

Bvlgari Black

I really want another bottle of this, but it's discontinued and so ridiculously expensive on the secondary market.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hermes Eau de Rhubarbe Ecarlate

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## JenJBS

Shay and Blue - Blueberry Musk


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu edp


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel No 19


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## JenJBS

Cruz del Sur II by Xerjoff


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sferics

This week, I'm busy with this "project".
Impressive, so far!


----------



## ultravisitor

Sferics said:


> This week, I'm busy with this "project".
> Impressive, so far!
> 
> View attachment 5421884


Those sounded interesting to me, but I've heard nothing but poor feedback about them from the people who have tried them.

Today is Akro Smoke.


----------



## Sferics

ultravisitor said:


> Those sounded interesting to me, but I've heard nothing but poor feedback about them from the people who have tried them.



Hm...that surprises me, as they are all very different. 
Perhaps one or another of them are a tiny bit toooooo inspired by other scents^^


----------



## JenJBS

House of Sillage - Cherry Garden


----------



## fendifemale

Penhaligon & Jo Malone
Luna + Nashi Blossom


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Monera

Atelier Cologne Pacific Lime


----------



## coniglietta

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hermes eau de Narcisse Bleu

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## Molly0

ALLSAINTS Sunset Riot


----------



## Tasha1

Sferics said:


> This week, I'm busy with this "project"


I wonder which are your favourite?


----------



## lucretias

cacheral noa


----------



## Sferics

Tasha1 said:


> I wonder which are your favourite?


Not finished yet


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## Monera

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb ruby orchid


----------



## coniglietta

Chloe Roses de Chloe


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Kenzo L’eau Pour Femme


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse Zucchero Filato. Spun sugar and berries - pink cotton candy.


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Boldy Seoul


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage L'Air du Temps


----------



## Christofle

Erea- Bulgari
Top note is Cardamom; middle note is Olibanum; base note is Madagascar Vanilla.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille


----------



## JenJBS

ultravisitor said:


> Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille



This is on my list of perfumes to sample.


----------



## drbakes

Chanel No 22


----------



## JenJBS

Dolce and Gabbana Dolce Rose


----------



## pquiles

Kept it simple… L’Imperatrice 3 by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Monera

Gucci Gorgeous Gardenia


----------



## coniglietta

L'occitane fleurs des cerises


----------



## ultravisitor

JenJBS said:


> This is on my list of perfumes to sample.


It's definitely a great perfume. I tried it many times over the years but was mixed about it because I always felt like it was too sweet, but I've really come around on it. I've only got a sample it right now, but I'll be in Paris in a few weeks and may pick up a customized bottle of it while I'm there.

Today is one of my favorite things to wear in the heat: Le Labo Patchouli 24.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## jess236

Kayali Musk 12


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Molly0

Very Irresistible


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Imagination


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Molly0

Brazilian Crush cheirosa’62


----------



## jess236

Guerlain Shalimar Initial EDP


----------



## Mariapia

Mitsouko. Guerlain


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## chowlover2

Nicolai Neroli


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Chanel No. 22


----------



## coniglietta

Philosophy amazing grace ballet rose


----------



## fendifemale

Chanel- Madamoiselle Intense


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY

XXXOO PG


----------



## Molly0

Bvlgari  Omnia Pink Sapphire


----------



## Sferics

Tasha1 said:


> I wonder which are your favourite?




I think they are all well-made, even the ones which are not for me - but most I like Santal Greenery and Jardin de l'Orangerie. 
These are also the only two which I don't think I smelled them before from other brands.


----------



## Monera

CK2


----------



## JenJBS

Goutal - Eau d'Hadrien


----------



## chowlover2

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## violina

Sixteen92 - Theda

Notes: Tart sangria infused with ripe summer fruits (white peach, nectarine, berries, citrus), dark vanilla, wild vines, rose absolute


----------



## coniglietta

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## Monera

Philosophy amazing grace


----------



## Molly0

Pure Grace


----------



## Bridget928

Frederic Malle Lipstick Rose.


----------



## jess236

Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## octopus17

Escape Calvin Klein. I'm glad I've rediscovered it


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## pquiles

LoubiCharme


----------



## chowlover2

Zara Somewhere Nowhere


----------



## coniglietta

Fresh Hesperides Grapefruit


----------



## Molly0

Miss Dior Rose N’ Roses


----------



## Monera

Atelier pacific lime


----------



## ultravisitor

Celine Nightclubbing


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Silk, Lace & Chocolate by 4160 Tuesdays


----------



## chowlover2

Nicolai Neroli


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Bodly Seoul


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19 vintage extrait


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage KL Chloe


----------



## IntheOcean

Dolce & Gabbana - The Only One


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Homme EdP


----------



## Molly0

Alien Goddess


----------



## coniglietta

L'eau par kenzo pour femme


----------



## chowlover2

MM Under the Lemon Trees


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hermes eau de Rhubarbe Ecarlate

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

Escada- Delicate Notes


----------



## Monera

Givenchy Irresistible edp


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain L'Instant de Guerlain EDT:  Wearing it today to try and decide if I should keep it or let it go.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Killian Love Don't Be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## 880

oud Kumzar, one of six attar fragrances (three ouds ) from Amouage factory in Oman that are not sold elsewhere. I certainly thought I had seen tribute and homage elsewhere, but perhaps not in this strength, IDK. Amouage kindly repacked the six in a pink coffret box for ease of transport. (Six other attars are normally available in the pink coffret)


----------



## coniglietta

YSL libre edt


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> oud Kumzar, one of six attar fragrances (three ouds ) from Amouage factory in Oman that are not sold elsewhere. I certainly thought I had seen tribute and homage elsewhere, but perhaps not in this strength, IDK. Amouage kindly repacked the six in a pink coffret box for ease of transport. (Six other attars are normally available in the pink coffret)
> View attachment 5430823
> View attachment 5430835
> View attachment 5430834
> View attachment 5430829
> View attachment 5430830



That was nice of them. Enjoy the samples!


----------



## JenJBS

Kyse -  Delizia di Marshmallow


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> That was nice of them. Enjoy the samples!


Thanks. i forgot to ask for samples from the Amouage factory. These are full size


----------



## coniglietta

Gucci Bloom


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Fragrance Du Bois Oud Bleu Intense


----------



## QuelleFromage

BEE by Ellis Brooklyn. It's yummy - honey and davana. A big winner in my household.


----------



## JenJBS

Cruz del Sur II by Xerjoff


----------



## coniglietta

Chloe Roses de Chloe


----------



## fendifemale

Michel Germain- Sugarful


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hermes Eau de Citron Noir

XXXOO PG


----------



## QuelleFromage

Margiela Replica Jazz Club!


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## chowlover2

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu l'eau bleue


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

NEST- Golden Nectar


----------



## JenJBS

House of Sillage - Cherry Garden


----------



## staceyjan

chowlover2 said:


> Philosophy Amazing Grace


This is one that I always go back to!


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Boldly Seoul


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## violina

Arcana Craves - Blueberries Crave Home

Notes: warm blueberry muffins, freshly baked bread, blueberry preserves, brown sugar, and gentle, creamy vanilla.


----------



## LemonDrop

Flowerbomb Nectar


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Mon Paris


----------



## chowlover2

Aerin Limone de Sicilia


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Guava


----------



## Love Of My Life

DAPHNE by Daphne Guiness


----------



## chowlover2

CSP Vanille Apricot


----------



## violina

Black Baccara - Boardwalk 1990

Notes: ocean breeze, salt water taffy, bubble gum, iced coffee, and a vague whiff of coconut suntan lotion


----------



## Molly0

My “Go To” for a migraine day.
( just the right amount of spearmint)


----------



## coniglietta

L'occitane fleurs des cerises


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom
XXXOO PG


----------



## IntheOcean

Dior - J'Adore


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior Diorissimo


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> My “Go To” for a migraine day.
> ( just the right amount of spearmint)
> 
> View attachment 5435225


Sorry you have a migraine. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel - Gabrielle EDP

Initially, I wasn't a fan of this scent but I do like it for Summer.


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Sublime


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque Eau Rose


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Sorry you have a migraine. Hope you feel better soon.


Thankyou


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

This evening: Laurent Mazzone Parfums - Sensual Orchid


----------



## coniglietta

L'eau par Kenzo pour femme


----------



## chowlover2

Parfums de Nicolai Fig Tea


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## chowlover2

Aerin Limone Di Sicilia


----------



## violina

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab - Embalming Fluid

Notes: white musk, green tea, aloe and lemon


----------



## coniglietta

Jour d'Hermès absolu


----------



## fendifemale

BBW- Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Daphne by Daphne Guines


----------



## maminimu

my useful parfume is  Versace Crystal Noir.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

Alfred Sung


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Lys Mediterranee


----------



## Molly0

Body Shop Coconut & Yuzu


----------



## chowlover2

Goutal Eau 'd Hadrian


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

Killian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## maminimu

New parfume is,  Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady.


----------



## JenJBS

chowlover2 said:


> Goutal Eau 'd Hadrian



Beautiful summer scent!


----------



## chowlover2

I don’t think I have found a Goutal I don’t like. Today, Goutal Petite Cherie.


----------



## Sidurn

Clive Christian #1 for women


----------



## brage9

Aerin, Tuberose Le Jour


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hermes Eau de Citron Noir

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

YSL libre edt


----------



## brage9

Today, Kerosene Sweetly known. It’s like walking around with a dessert table


----------



## SisiNG

Azzaro - twin EDT for women


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hermes Eau de Narcisse Bleu

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## RadhaDB

Penhaligon- Luna


----------



## coniglietta

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- Nashi Blossom


----------



## brage9

Initio, Atomic Rose


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY

XXXOO PG


----------



## Sidurn

Gucci Bloom


----------



## kitkat112

LV On the Beach


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## coniglietta

L'eau par Kenzo pour femme


----------



## RachelVerinder

Replica Maison Margiela Bubble Bath


----------



## brage9

Laurent Mazzone, Radikal Water Lily


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## JenJBS

Frapin - 1270


----------



## brage9

JenJBS said:


> Frapin - 1270


I’ll love to try this, do you like it?


----------



## brage9

Fueguia, Amali


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

Chloé roses de Chloé


----------



## JenJBS

brage9 said:


> I’ll love to try this, do you like it?



I really like it. Seems it might be more a fall/winter perfume.


----------



## fendifemale

Aerin- Amber Musk
I think I'll save this for date night next time. Elegant & sexy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## JenJBS

Byron Perfumes - The Chronic Extreme Red

Will have to get a full bottle of this next time it goes on sale.


----------



## coniglietta

Gucci bloom


----------



## Sidurn

coniglietta said:


> Gucci bloom


My favorite one.


----------



## Tasha1

Laberinto by Fueguia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## fendifemale

Aerin- Amber Musk
&
Jo Malone- Nashi Blossom


----------



## Molly0

C M Intense 
(I think this one may be my true love)


----------



## brage9

Nishane, a hundred silent ways


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> C M Intense
> (I think this one may be my true love)



I think I'm going to have to try it!


----------



## JenJBS

Ex Nihlo - Lust in Paradise 

Nope!


----------



## chowlover2

D & G Light Blue


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> I think I'm going to have to try it!


Oh do!  I find it quite different than the original.


----------



## Hanash

Memo Paris - Granada


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Electimuss Black Caviar


----------



## brage9

JenJBS said:


> Ex Nihlo - Lust in Paradise
> 
> Nope!


Exactly, I just got a sample of this, thinking it would suit me perfectly but no, on me very anonymous and nothing specia. Very disappointe.

today, Goutal eau d’hadrien


----------



## JenJBS

brage9 said:


> Exactly, I just got a sample of this, thinking it would suit me perfectly but no, on me very anonymous and nothing specia. Very disappointe.
> 
> today, Goutal eau d’hadrien



I love Eau d'Hadrien!


----------



## JenJBS

Today I tried:
Amouage Sunshine - Meh. So very meh.
Dolce and Gabbana Pour Femme Intense. Not nearly as good and the 'original' - not Intense.


----------



## Molly0

Chance edt


----------



## chowlover2

Goutal Neroli


----------



## brage9

MDCI Nuit Andalouse


----------



## ultravisitor

Henry Jacques Myosotis


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## Sferics

Chanel Paris - Paris

I think, it is my favorite by now among the LES EAUX


----------



## Love Of My Life

Daphne by Daphne Guiness


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> Henry Jacques Myosotis


This fragrance sounds interesting!  I hadn't heard of this perfume house before.

Scent of the day:  Caron Bellodgia extrait


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> Chanel Paris - Paris
> 
> I think, it is my favorite by now among the LES EAUX
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444605


I remember trying a few fragrances from this series a while back, but somehow, nothing caught my fancy.  I don't think I've tried this particular one though.   If I am not mistaken, it's a rose and patchouli scent?


----------



## brage9

Maison Crivelli, Hibiscus Mahajad


----------



## SisiNG

Deep night by Ghost


----------



## Tasha1

ultravisitor said:


> Electimuss Black Caviar



did you sniff other scents by Electimuss?


----------



## Tasha1

Elixir d' Amour by Parfums d'Elmar


----------



## RachelVerinder

Bal de Minuit by Maison Laugier
On my partner it smells amazing, though he doesn’t wear it much. On me not so great…


----------



## coniglietta

The Body Shop British Rose


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hermes eau de rhubarbe ecarlate

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Tasha1 said:


> did you sniff other scents by Electimuss?


Just Capua that I remember. I actually have a sample of it. From what I remember, it's pretty smoky and interesting at the start, but I wasn't crazy about it going into the drydown.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This fragrance sounds interesting!  I hadn't heard of this perfume house before.


I believe they're only available in the US at their Beverly Hills boutique. I believe they don't do samples, either, and samples would probably be way way expensive. I mean, my 15ml bottle cost around $750-775. I heard they will spray blotters and mail them to people, though.


----------



## tearex

Sferics said:


> Chanel Paris - Paris
> 
> I think, it is my favorite by now among the LES EAUX
> 
> View attachment 5444605





Purses & Perfumes said:


> I remember trying a few fragrances from this series a while back, but somehow, nothing caught my fancy.  I don't think I've tried this particular one though.   If I am not mistaken, it's a rose and patchouli scent?



Yes, rose and patchouli.

I'm wearing a sample of this one today too. I love the concept of Chanel fragrances but struggle to actually love them, much less on me. I'm no fraghead and my small collection primarily consists of variations of roses and I particularly love a woody rose. This was the first Chanel fragrance where I couldn't wait to ask for a sample on first sniff, and purchase is imminent.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ultravisitor said:


> I believe they're only available in the US at their Beverly Hills boutique. I believe they don't do samples, either, and samples would probably be way way expensive. I mean, my 15ml bottle cost around $750-775. I heard they will spray blotters and mail them to people, though.


Thanks for the info.  Oh wow, that pricing...  Ah well, I am not likely to be near Beverly Hills anytime soon, so I probably won't get to sniff any of their scents, at least in the near future.  The fragrance does sound lovely...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

tearex said:


> Yes, rose and patchouli.
> 
> I'm wearing a sample of this one today too. I love the concept of Chanel fragrances but struggle to actually love them, much less on me. I'm no fraghead and my small collection primarily consists of variations of roses and I particularly love a woody rose. This was the first Chanel fragrance where I couldn't wait to ask for a sample on first sniff, and purchase is imminent.


A collection composed of variations of roses sounds lovely.    I am fond of woody roses too.   I must check this one out the next time I am near the Chanel counter.

My scent of the day is a rose fragrance: Caron Parfum Sacre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## JenJBS

Yesterday: Piotr Czarnecki - Venom of Angel  
Today: Gallivant - Istanbul   (sorry, but can't resist...  )


----------



## Molly0

Elie Saab In White


----------



## chowlover2

The Thymes Neroli Sol


----------



## brage9

Tiziana Terenzi, Kirke


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## slmi2014

Louis Vuitton Attrape-Rêves


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I remember trying a few fragrances from this series a while back, but somehow, nothing caught my fancy.  I don't think I've tried this particular one though.   If I am not mistaken, it's a rose and patchouli scent?


Yes, it is, but I think, it is unusually transparent and chill for this kind of combination. 
What I like is that I can't say if this one is melancholic or joyful.
It's a straggler (from this year).


----------



## JenJBS

Wore to work: Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine 

Tested after work: Beaute du Diable by Liquides Imaginaires


----------



## chowlover2

Nicolai Neroli


----------



## coniglietta

Gucci Bamboo


----------



## Tubereuse

Fracas!  i am re-obsessed after being off this gem for some time!


----------



## fendifemale

Valentino- Donna Born In Roma Yellow Dream


----------



## chowlover2

Tubereuse said:


> Fracas!  i am re-obsessed after being off this gem for some time!


You must have a vintage bottle too as the new formulation is nothing like the original.


----------



## brage9

Caron, Or et noir


----------



## JenJBS

Profumum Roma - Vanitas 
Beautiful scent!


----------



## Pursegrrl

chowlover2 said:


> You must have a vintage bottle too as the new formulation is nothing like the original.


Oh my gosh - did not know that about Fracas!  When did the new formulation start?  I must have a vintage bottle here too.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## chowlover2

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh my gosh - did not know that about Fracas!  When did the new formulation start?  I must have a vintage bottle here too.
> 
> XXXOO PG


I bought mine in the early 80’s. I am guessing last few years, maybe 10 yrs, when all the US labels started doing it. I am so glad I am perfume pack rat.


----------



## RachelVerinder

Hermès Eau de basilic pourpre (sample). Don’t really have an opinion about it yet…


----------



## RachelVerinder

JenJBS said:


> Profumum Roma - Vanitas
> Beautiful scent!


Never had the opportunity to smell it but I heard it was a lovely powdery scent. Loooove powdery perfumes


----------



## chowlover2

MMM Under the Lemon Trees


----------



## coniglietta

YSL libre edt


----------



## brage9

Miller Harris, *Noix de Tubereuse*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novella Melograno


----------



## JenJBS

Meleg Perfumes - Slava Ukraine


----------



## coniglietta

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sferics




----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## chowlover2

TF  Neroli Portofino


----------



## JenJBS

Fou d'Absinthe by L'Artisan Parfumeur


----------



## brage9

Christian Dior, Holy Peony


----------



## Tasha1

Noorolain Taif by Thameen

a well made rose-y scent but it misses being something special


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Prin - Anatolia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Oud Ispahan


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens La Fille de Berlin


----------



## Jem131

Cartier La Panthère Parfum.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Daphne by Daphne Guiness


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Terracotta Voile d'Ete


----------



## chowlover2

Nicolai Neroli


----------



## ultravisitor

Henry Jacques Myosotis


----------



## JenJBS

Absinthe Minded by Anka Kus


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Balmain Vent Vert


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## brage9

Today, Aerin, Lilac Path, yummi
someone here I think mentioned Æmium, I tried Blooming summer but it faded on me so quickly I really didn’t have a chance to grasp the scent.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage


----------



## twgrl

Hermes - Jour d'Hermes


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## coniglietta

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## Hurrem1001

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## brage9

Creed, Aventus for her


----------



## ultravisitor

Electimuss Black Caviar


----------



## chowlover2

Aerin Cedar Violet


----------



## coniglietta

Chloé roses de Chloé


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Un Air de Samsara   Gorgeous for summer:  Opens with refreshing mint and bergamot, develops with narcissus and soft florals in the heart, and then there's  a wonderful silky sandalwood in the base, reminiscent of original Samsara.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Norell


----------



## parismykitty

Midnight fantasy, britney spears


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------



## chowlover2

Carter & Jane Neroli #18


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## Molly0

Ellie Saab In White  
topped up with SJP Lovely  Sheer


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale


----------



## chowlover2

MM Under the Lemon Trees


----------



## coniglietta

YSL libre edt


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I thought it would be fun to do a Tuberose week.  Started yesterday with samples, and I first wore a lovely soliflore, Tuberose by Elizabeth W, and then transitioned to Hiram Green Moon Bloom, which smells beautiful, but did not last long.  I still have a lot left in my sample and plan to try it again as I might have applied too little the first time.
Today: Robert Piguet Fracas parfum, which is blooming beautifully on a warm day.


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Boldly Seoul


----------



## RachelVerinder

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I thought it would be fun to do a Tuberose week.  Started yesterday with samples, and I first wore a lovely soliflore, Tuberose by Elizabeth W, and then transitioned to Hiram Green Moon Bloom, which smells beautiful, but did not last long.  I still have a lot left in my sample and plan to try it again as I might have applied too little the first time.
> Today: Robert Piguet Fracas parfum, which is blooming beautifully on a warm day.


Love tuberose but never found a perfume which totally suits me. Used to have a large sample of Diptyque’s Do Son but as much as I loved “sniffing” it, I didn’t like wearing it all day long as it was a little bit too strong…
Nevertheless Diptyque Tubéreuse candle is one of my favourite, and I often rebuy it. 
Can’t wait to read about your next tuberose experiences


----------



## brage9

Great idea, I love Tuberose so today, Amouage, Love Tuberose


----------



## Sferics

Essence by Narciso Rodriguez - why, oh why, has this scent been discontinued?!


----------



## IntheOcean

Wearing the Paco Rabanne Olymp_é_a today


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

RachelVerinder said:


> Love tuberose but never found a perfume which totally suits me. Used to have a large sample of Diptyque’s Do Son but as much as I loved “sniffing” it, I didn’t like wearing it all day long as it was a little bit too strong…
> Nevertheless Diptyque Tubéreuse candle is one of my favourite, and I often rebuy it.
> Can’t wait to read about your next tuberose experiences


The Diptyque candle sounds lovely.  I have heard their candles are really nice quality, but haven't tried any of them.
Tuberose can be a tricky note, and so much depends on how it is composed and blended.  I love tuberose more in the summer when the heat really makes the fragrance bloom.
Did you try the EDT version or EDP of Do Son?  The EDT might be a little bit lighter and easier to wear.  I think I might have samples of them somewhere and must refresh my memory by trying them again if I find the samples.  I remember liking Do Son, but not being wowed by it when I tried it several years ago.
Today I decided to go with Serge Lutens Tubereuse Criminelle (details below).


brage9 said:


> Great idea, I love Tuberose so today, Amouage, Love Tuberose


Thanks, I have been wanting to try Love Tuberose.  I haven't smelled any of the fragrances in the series (Love Mimosa etc), or any of the more recent Amouage releases.  Most of mine are the older ones.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Scent of the day:  Starting off today a bit late with a sample of Serge Lutens Tubereuse Criminelle.  I was bracing for the famous mentholated opening (caused by the cool notes of wintergreen I believe).  However, the opening did not bother me at all, and I feel fairly neutral towards it (neither love nor dislike).  Slowly, the florals come into play with a very high quality tuberose and I also get some jasmine.  The opening notes fade and move into the background but I can still smell them.   The materials are top-notch and this is quite lovely.  Still too early to talk about the drydown since I just sprayed it on a couple of hours ago.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> The Diptyque candle sounds lovely.  I have heard their candles are really nice quality, but haven't tried any of them.
> Tuberose can be a tricky note, and so much depends on how it is composed and blended.  I love tuberose more in the summer when the heat really makes the fragrance bloom.
> Did you try the EDT version or EDP of Do Son?  The EDT might be a little bit lighter and easier to wear.  I think I might have samples of them somewhere and must refresh my memory by trying them again if I find the samples.  I remember liking Do Son, but not being wowed by it when I tried it several years ago.
> Today I decided to go with Serge Lutens Tubereuse Criminelle (details below).
> 
> Thanks, I have been wanting to try Love Tuberose.  I haven't smelled any of the fragrances in the series (Love Mimosa etc), or any of the more recent Amouage releases.  Most of mine are the older ones.


 I enjoyed Love Tuberose. Beautiful scent.


----------



## Tasha1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I thought it would be fun to do a Tuberose week.



I was wearing *Tubereuse Organique* by the Zoo, the twist is that this perfume doesn’t contain any natural tuberose extract, but truly smells of fresh tuberose!


----------



## brage9

Tasha1 said:


> I was wearing *Tubereuse Organique* by the Zoo, the twist is that this perfume doesn’t contain any natural tuberose extract, but truly smells of fresh tuberose!


i will try this one, sounds intriguing,  
today, Roja Dove, Scandal - absolutely adorable


----------



## coniglietta

J'adore hair mist


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> I enjoyed Love Tuberose. Beautiful scent.


I am wondering if it might be too sweet for me, especially in the warmer months.  In winter, I can wear fragrances on the very _slightly _sweeter side occasionally, but not in the summer.  Still, I do want to try this one.


Tasha1 said:


> I was wearing *Tubereuse Organique* by the Zoo, the twist is that this perfume doesn’t contain any natural tuberose extract, but truly smells of fresh tuberose!


This sounds very interesting!

My perfume today is Frederic Malle Carnal Flower:  Love this one.  The touch of green/eucalyptus note perfectly balances the headiness of tuberose, and it smells great for many hours.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Electimuss Black Caviar


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privée


----------



## chowlover2

Ivoire by Balmain


----------



## coniglietta

Moschino Toy 2


----------



## RachelVerinder

Purses & Perfumes said:


> The Diptyque candle sounds lovely.  I have heard their candles are really nice quality, but haven't tried any of them.
> Tuberose can be a tricky note, and so much depends on how it is composed and blended.  I love tuberose more in the summer when the heat really makes the fragrance bloom.
> Did you try the EDT version or EDP of Do Son?  The EDT might be a little bit lighter and easier to wear.  I think I might have samples of them somewhere and must refresh my memory by trying them again if I find the samples.  I remember liking Do Son, but not being wowed by it when I tried it several years ago.
> Today I decided to go with Serge Lutens Tubereuse Criminelle (details below).
> 
> Thanks, I have been wanting to try Love Tuberose.  I haven't smelled any of the fragrances in the series (Love Mimosa etc), or any of the more recent Amouage releases.  Most of mine are the older ones.


I tried the EDT, but still there is something a little bit to strong about it for me… Maybe I like the scent of tuberose itself but not on my skin…


----------



## brage9

Today more white flowers, Fueguia, Tinta Roja


----------



## Tasha1

ultravisitor said:


> Electimuss Black Caviar



is it a fougere scent?


----------



## Tasha1

brage9 said:


> Today more white flowers, Fueguia, Tinta Roja


Today more white flowers, Fueguia, Tinta Roja

How I love this scent!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

RachelVerinder said:


> I tried the EDT, but still there is something a little bit to strong about it for me… Maybe I like the scent of tuberose itself but not on my skin…


Sometimes I like to smell a fragrance, but not necessarily wear it on me, so I understand that.  I am still searching for my Do Son samples.  I also ended up searching for and not finding my bottle of  L'Artisan Parfumeur's La Chasse aux Pappilons.  Hope I didn't accidentally give it away when I did a big declutter a while ago.  Anyway, La Chasse aux Pappilons is a lighter take on tuberose, a little airy, with other florals including linden.  If you haven't tried it, you might want to give it a go if you ever come across it.  You never know, you might end up finding a tuberose perfume you enjoy wearing.   In my case, I struggled with patchouli until I came across (while sampling) a few patchouli-centric perfumes that I could wear and enjoy.

Scent of the day is Guerlain Mahora:  Discontinued, but absolutely stunning, with tuberose, ylang ylang and other notes.  This is strong so just one spray, and it's rich and creamy  with a buttery quality.


----------



## ultravisitor

Tasha1 said:


> is it a fougere scent?


Kind of. People often refer to it as such, but it's not very fern-y if you ask me. It's fresh and salty and aromatic.

Today is Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde.


----------



## JenJBS

Dulcis in Fundo by Profumum Roma


----------



## chowlover2

Guerlain Samsara


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom
XXXOO PG


----------



## Molly0

Pink Sapphire - Bvlgari


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Estee Lauder Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia today:  Starting to wind down tuberose week, and this is very nice and well done.  Tuberose, gardenia, some jasmine --  especially good for those looking for a tuberose fragrance that is not very heavy but still with a nice presence.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud

I'm really sorry I didn't buy this when it was still sold in smaller bottles and here in the States, but at least I have it now.


----------



## JenJBS

To work: Comptoir Sud Pacifique - vanille abricot

Testing this evening: Zoologist - chameleon


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu l'eau bleue


----------



## chowlover2

Aerin Cedar Violet


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## ultravisitor

Electimuss Black Caviar


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Carthusia Fiori di Capri parfum


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## chowlover2

JenJBS said:


> To work: Comptoir Sud Pacifique - vanille abricot
> 
> Testing this evening: Zoologist - chameleon


----------



## chowlover2

Coco smells really pretty with Vanilla Abricot


----------



## coniglietta

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## Tasha1

Regent Leather by Thameen

smells good, but not special


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## JenJBS

House of Sillage - Cherry Garden


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Paris-Paris


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Boldly Seoul


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

DAPHNE by Daphne Guiness


----------



## ultravisitor

YSL Body Kouros


----------



## Esquared72

Chanel No. 19


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## chowlover2

Aerin Cedar Violet


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Cristalle EDT


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## JenJBS

Wore: Indult - Tihota
Tested: Maison Tahite - Cacao in the Sun


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## coniglietta

Chloe Roses de Chloe


----------



## Sferics

All week...


----------



## ultravisitor

Electimuss Black Caviar


----------



## CoachCruiser

Sol de Janeiro : )


----------



## Kansashalo

Fakhar Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Tahite - Vicious Cacao - Don't like the pink pepper, oakmoss, and salty caramel notes in a chocolate fragrance.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

Kenzo l'eau pour femme


----------



## Kwaaked

Prada Candy l'eau...on my last two bottles.


----------



## chowlover2

MM Under the Lemon Trees


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eden-Roc


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Swanky

Bond No 9 Wall Street


----------



## JenJBS

Wore: Kilian - L'Heure Verte
Tested: Maison Tahite - Vanilla2


----------



## coniglietta

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Music for a While


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Gardenia


----------



## JenJBS

Wore: Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming
Tested: Maison Tahite - Cacao2


----------



## coniglietta

Miu Miu edp


----------



## Passerine123

None. I don't wear perfume during wasp season. A friend sprayed her neck with her favorite scent, went outside and, not kidding, five minutes later she was stung on the neck right where she had sprayed the perfume!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Reserve Acqua Neroli


----------



## coniglietta

YSL libre edt


----------



## jen_sparro

By the fireside- Maison Margiela


----------



## Tasha1

Lost in flowers by Strangelove NYC


----------



## ultravisitor

Henry Jacques Myosotis

This is heaven.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## Tasha1

Tsarina by Ormonde Jayne
too musky today because of the heat here


----------



## ultravisitor

Electimuss Black Caviar


----------



## Pursegrrl

margiela replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR  Ferme tes Yeux


----------



## fendifemale

Alfred Sung + Do Son


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jean Patou Joy


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Phlur - Moab


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Boldly Seoul


----------



## chowlover2

MMM Beach Walk


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY

XXXOO PG


----------



## patsylr1

Byredo - Mojave Ghost


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## newmember

Lanvin Eclat d’Arpege Eau de Parfum 
​


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Fragonard Fragonard:  Glorious, with a lovely honeysuckle note.  Perfect for summer.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Le Vestiaire - Trench by YSL.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## JenJBS

Cherry Garden - House of Silage


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Givenchy L'Interdit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## jen_sparro

Gucci by Gucci EDT


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vol de Nuit parfum


----------



## chowlover2

Light Blue by D & G


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR  Golconda


----------



## JenJBS

Dolce Rose by Dolce&Gabbana


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Annick Goutal Songes EDT:  I enjoy wearing this lovely frangipani fragrance, especially in the summer.


----------



## JenJBS

Goutal - Eau d'Hadrien


----------



## Tasha1

Ellenisia by Penhaligon's 

like the good old days


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Robert Piguet Baghari


----------



## RobAntDen

Givenchy - Dahlia Divin


----------



## chowlover2

Black Fig & Absinthe by Harry Slatkin


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## 880

Love Of My Life said:


> Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


+1


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Daphne by Daphne Guiness


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste


----------



## patsylr1

Diptyque - Eau Capitale


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lipstick Rose by Frederic Malle today.  It's funny but last summer, I was not at all drawn to that rose/violet creamy lipstick fragrance combination, but this summer, I am enjoying it again.


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## fendifemale

Jason Wu


----------



## chowlover2

Elizabeth & James Nirvana


----------



## purly

Atelier Cologne - Clementine California


----------



## coniglietta

Miu miu edp


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Henry Jacques Myosotis


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## Mariapia

Bourjois. La Formidable.


----------



## JenJBS

Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privée by Chanel


----------



## chowlover2

MMM Under the Lemon Trees


----------



## egak

Miss Dior.


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## patsylr1

Jo Malone - Basil & Neroli


----------



## JenJBS

House of Sillage - Cherry Garden


----------



## jess236

Chanel  - Coco Mademoiselle Intense


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Continuing with make up and lipstick inspired scents, I am sampling Chanel Misia EDP.  I am getting a lot of iris today, with more of a subdued rose in this fragrance.  While I don't find them particularly similar, in comparing the two, I find Lipstick Rose to be more rose-y and violet forward, and with a hint of sweetness that is not present in Misia.   I have a mini of Misia and will continue to explore and share my impressions as I use it up.


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di Parma peonia nobile


----------



## Tasha1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Continuing with make up and lipstick inspired scents, I am sampling Chanel Misia EDP.  I am getting a lot of iris today, with more of a subdued rose in this fragrance.  While I don't find them particularly similar, in comparing the two, I find Lipstick Rose to be more rose-y and violet forward, and with a hint of sweetness that is not present in Misia.   I have a mini of Misia and will continue to explore and share my impressions as I use it up.



How I love Misia, on my wish list

Porpora by T. Terenzi


----------



## kalansma

I use Perfume Plus Outlet today and just amazed to its fragrance. I just Loved it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Tasha1 said:


> How I love Misia, on my wish list


Yes, love the iris and rose in Misia.  I also have La Pausa on my wish list. 

L'Artisan Parfumeur Drole de Rose today:  Roses, violets, face cream.  Iris is not prominent here.  Somewhat similar to Lipstick Rose, but lighter, airier.  Not too light though, because people can smell it -- I have gotten compliments on this scent.  It's a pretty fragrance.


----------



## tinytrees11

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria in Mandarin Basilic. I can't get enough of this smell. I came back from Paris recently, and wanted to get some French perfume while I was there, but most of what I tested smelled awful. Too strong and artificial. This perfume was nothing like the others, and I love the citrusy and summery smell.


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## Atinoak

Purrsey said:


> Cacharel Lou Lou.


Has this been discontinued?


----------



## Purrsey

Atinoak said:


> Has this been discontinued?


Geez I hope not. I finished this bottle  before the Covid…I still have other bottles of perfume trying to use them up (less usage during pandemic). But need this LL again. I’ll search it up.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## 880

Phi Une Rose de Kandahar by Andy Tauer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Diaghilev by Roja Dove


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Creed Love in Black:  Strong opening dominated by violets; reminiscent of violet-scented candies.  The violet softens as time goes by but continues to remain and is the star of the show.  Iris is present, and cedar, and rose emerges later, and blackcurrant lends a touch of fruitiness.  One spray only (for me), and I don't wear this often.


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## parismykitty

Miss Dior


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Cuir de Russie EDT from a sample.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Chanel Cuir de Russie EDT from a sample.


+1 extrait


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## pquiles

August is "Support Black Business Month" so I am wearing "REPARATIONS" by The Taliaferro


----------



## JenJBS

pquiles said:


> August is "Support Black Business Month" so I am wearing "REPARATIONS" by The Taliaferro



I carried my purse by Brandon Blackwood (black designer) today. 

Wearing Missing Person by Phlur


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di parma fico di amalfi


----------



## chowlover2

TF Neroli Portofino


----------



## Swanky

Bond No 9 Wall Street


----------



## 880

Une rose 
eduoard flechier
frederic malle


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Byredo Mojave Ghost - working my way through a sample and am debating the full bottle


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## jess236

Nirvana Black


----------



## JenJBS

molecule 01 by escentric molecules


----------



## chowlover2

EL Pleasures


----------



## coniglietta

YSL libre edt


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Henry Jacques Myosotis


----------



## pquiles

I am wearing "PRETTY" by Rose Gold Fragrance Company (Black Owned Fragrance Brand)


----------



## papertiger

Hermes' Rose Amazone


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## 880

Cuir de russie extrait


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Natural Citron & Fig


----------



## coniglietta

Dior J'adore


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme (Original)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Amaffi SAVANNA


----------



## Tasha1

La Rose Jacqueminot extrait and La Rose Jacqueminot EdP ( different sides)
by Coty


----------



## JenJBS

Pacifica - Hawaiian Ruby Guava


----------



## chowlover2

Clean Shower Fresh


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale


----------



## JenJBS

Eau d'Hadrien  by Goutal


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Estee Lauder Private Collection parfum


----------



## coniglietta

Moschino toy 2


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## jess236

Sisley Paris - Izia EDP


----------



## papertiger

Asprey Purple Water


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo -     Signorina Misteriosa


----------



## Tasha1

Emeraude (2004) by Coty


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Paris-Paris


----------



## egak

Marc Jacobs - Daisy Dream


----------



## coniglietta

Jour d'Hermès absolu


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## papertiger

Prada Paradoxe 

It was in PR and I don't recommend it. Totally unoriginal and uninspiring, it's really like something you wash with, a shower gel or soap. The name doesn't suit it, it's not complex or a paradox, it's pink (for women?  ) and it's very simple big and heavy wafty-floral. I think they're chasing the same cutesy-but-conventional Hermes Twilly d'Hermes.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior Jasmin Des Anges


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Pursegrrl

margiela replica sailing day

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - vanille abricot


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Penhaligon's Ostara


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## poleneceline

poleneinblack said:


> These are the scents I rotate through.
> 
> Mix:Bar Sparkling Hibiscus, Whipped Almond
> Good Chemistry Sugar Berry, Jasmine Rose
> Nest Turkish Rose, Wisteria Blue
> Armani Prive Suzhou
> Armani Prive Jasmine


I added Armani Prive Rose Milano to my collection and I really love it.


----------



## coniglietta

Philosophy amazing grace ballet rose


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale

The shirt I'm wearing today still smelled like this from the last time I wore it, so...


----------



## 880

Lys Epona


----------



## papertiger

Penhaligon’s Halfeti EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Myosotis


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque l'ombre dans l'eau


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## 880

amouage homage attar (purchased in Oman, one of six, not for export)


----------



## Deleted 698298

Xerjoff Lua


----------



## ultravisitor

Love Of My Life said:


> Henry Jacques Myosotis


And what do you think?


----------



## coniglietta

Miu miu l'eau bleue


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

ultravisitor said:


> And what do you think?


 Always interested in trying a new scent.. Liking it & contemplating order a couple more


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Fleurs de Rocaille


----------



## LemonDrop

YSL Libre le parfume  just got it today.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Vetiver


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Annick Goutal Le Chevrefeuille


----------



## CrazyCool01

Le Labo - Tonka 25 ( amazinnggggggggg !!!)


----------



## ultravisitor

CrazyCool01 said:


> Le Labo - Tonka 25 ( amazinnggggggggg !!!)


I really like that one. I've considered getting it for a while.

Today is Le Labo Gaiac 10.


----------



## coniglietta

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## papertiger

Asprey Purple Water


----------



## fendifemale

Armani Prive- Rose D'Arabie ♡


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Roger & Gallet Blue Carnation:  Love this beautiful, softly spicy carnation perfume.  I have a little bottle of this long-discontinued fragrance and only use it once in a while (it's so hard to find now.)


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege My Sin


----------



## purly

Atelier Cologne - Bergamote Soleil


----------



## fendifemale

Versace- Dylan Turquoise


----------



## coniglietta

Zara Boldly Seoul


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Patchouli


----------



## ultravisitor

Note di Profumum / Profumum Roma Meraviglia


----------



## coniglietta

My Burberry Blush


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Laurent Mazzone Parfums - Sensual Orchid


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Belle Isabelle


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Caron Infini vintage parfum:  Infini doesn't get as much attention as some of the other Caron legends like Nuit de Noel or Bellodgia, but I think the extrait in the vintage geometric bottle is exquisite.  Aldehydes are not prominent and the florals are lovely and rich.  I also have the Parfum de Toilette in the space age bottle, and that one is a bit different, maybe more mossy.  Need to wear it soon to compare.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Maison Louis Marie No. 4 Bois de Balincourt (perfume oil - much better than the EDP)


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## coniglietta

Carven l'eau de toilette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Profumum Roma - Vanitas


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Habit Rouge EdP


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Good Girl Gone Bad.  A new one for me here after seeing many of you post about it.  Love it!

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Fahrenheit


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

Juliette Has A Gun Lili Fantasy


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain L'Heure Bleue -- rumored to be one of the favorite perfumes of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth.

Perhaps in the evening or tomorrow, I will wear Penhaligon's Elisabethan Rose.


----------



## jess236

Angels' Share - Kilian


----------



## liliBuo

Chanel Beige


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Feeling little sexy today
So I'm wear MFK satin mood.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## bagshopr

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Guerlain L'Heure Bleue -- rumored to be one of the favorite perfumes of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth.
> 
> Perhaps in the evening or tomorrow, I will wear Penhaligon's Elisabethan Rose.


I love L'Heure Bleue and I'm proud that it is associated with the Queen.


----------



## JenJBS

jess236 said:


> Angels' Share - Kilian


My sample of it just arrived today! I'm excited to try it. 

Today I wore Montale - Chocolate Greedy.


----------



## coniglietta

Chloé roses de Chloé


----------



## mscharlotte

Penhaligon's _Ruthless Countess Dorothea_


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Rain Lady


----------



## RachelVerinder

bagshopr said:


> I love L'Heure Bleue and I'm proud that it is associated with the Queen.


My favourite too. Wearing it today, and certainly will on Monday for my birthday


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Klian - Angel's Share


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel BOY

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Roja Dove Lily:  Finishing up a sample.


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Tropical Cherimoya Cologne


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ItsPurseonal

House of Bo La Mar


----------



## JenJBS

Moresque - Re Nero


----------



## Alice_Taylor22

I wear Chanel Coco Mademoiselle! I have been using this perfume for two years because vanilla, white musk, and patchouli create both lasting and attractive combinations.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## JenJBS

Profumum Roma - Sorriso


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eau de rhubarbe eclarlate


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Patchouli


----------



## purly

Atelier Cologne Sud Magnolia layered with Atelier Cologne Vanilla Insensée


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lancôme Miracle, I tend to wear it in Spring and Autumn♥️


----------



## absolutpink

Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt


----------



## JenJBS

Moresque - Regina


----------



## chowlover2

MMM Under the Lemon Trees


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Woman in Gold.  A new one here after reading your posts, wonderful tPF'ers! Love it!

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Kiste


----------



## parismykitty

midnight fantasy by britney spears


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Merveilleuse


----------



## octopus17

Le Dix - Balenciaga.


----------



## karebear87

Today I’m wearing Tom Ford’s Jasmine Rouge


----------



## pquiles

I am literally a walking Perfume House the last couple of months because I am testing out new fragrances.
Today I wore Prada Paradoxe and tonight I am wearing House of Sillage Cream Chiffon.


----------



## pquiles

ultravisitor said:


> Profumum Roma Acqua di Sale
> 
> The shirt I'm wearing today still smelled like this from the last time I wore it, so...


I had a decant of this... I love it!


----------



## pquiles

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Roja Dove Lily:  Finishing up a sample.


I am surprised how much I loved this


----------



## Brightcastle

YSL black opium


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## ItsPurseonal

sample of Ex Nihilo Lust in Paradise - not for me


----------



## Amazona

After a summer of wearing Clean Ultimate Beach Day I returned to an old favorite - Elizabeth Arden Red Door. Loving the 90's feel of it!


----------



## Doribelle

Elizabeth Arden 5th Avenue


----------



## fendifemale

Diptyque- Do Son
+
Jason Wu


----------



## chowlover2

Today a super oldie both my Mom and I wore, Cabriole by Elizabeth Arden. So pretty and one of about 3 we ever both liked.


----------



## jblended

Kilian L'Heure Verte
The last bit of my sample and this stuff gets better with every use. It's really surprised me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Phlur - Moab

Tested: Profumum Roma - Fiore D’Ambra


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Mon Paris edp


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Pierre Balmain Vent Vert


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Rain Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't Be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Wore: Kyse - Delizia di Marshmallow 

Tested: Morseque - Jasminisha


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Fracas


----------



## coniglietta

Acqua di parma peonia nobile


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## OneShinyface

Jo Malone Aqua Lemon... a new purchase.


----------



## JenJBS

Wore: Meleg Perfumes - Slava Ukraine

Tested: Profumum Roma - Acqua E Zucchero


----------



## chowlover2

OneShinyface said:


> Jo Malone Aqua Lemon... a new purchase.


I have to try that one!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Good Girl Gone Bad

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Balade Sauvage


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## 2cello

Hi all - I stumbled upon one of the perfume threads here a couple of weeks ago and have since been down the rabbit hole of internet perfumery. Eek, more ways to spend money. I bought a bunch of samples (please don’t mock, I have no applicable SA). Anyway, I will be working through the samples.

Yesterday was Nishane Ani. This gets big internet love but it is a no for me, too sharp. I can already tell I am not going to be a perfume connoisseur.  Give me all the white florals.

Today is Ex Idolo Love & Crime. Love love this.  

-Grandma


----------



## ultravisitor

2cello said:


> Yesterday was Nishane Ani. This gets big internet love but it is a no for me, too sharp. I can already tell I am not going to be a perfume connoisseur.  Give me all the white florals.


I try to not pay too much attention to hype like that online. There's a lot of bandwagoning, and a lot of it is around companies that engage in questionable(?) relationships with influencers.


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Blue Agave and Cacao


----------



## coniglietta

Jo Malone Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Electimuss Black Caviar


----------



## 2cello

Parfums de Marly Delina.   It's reminiscent of J'adore IMO, both pleasant femme fragrances.


----------



## JenJBS

Profumum Roma - Audace


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Vent Vert


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## parismykitty

lancôme pôeme eau de parfum


----------



## 2cello

Parfums de Nicolai Fig-Tea.  Very light eau de toilette but nice change of pace from the heavy hitters.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Rain Lady


----------



## ItsPurseonal

House of Bo La Mar


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Sakura Cherry Blossom


----------



## chowlover2

2cello said:


> Parfums de Nicolai Fig-Tea.  Very light eau de toilette but nice change of pace from the heavy hitters.


I love her fragrances, have worn them for a good 20 yrs. i just find them different from every other scent out there.


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès jour d'Hermès absolu


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## 2cello

Love, Don’t Be Shy by kilian.   I think I audibly gasped when I sprayed this.  It really does smell like valentine candy hearts.


----------



## JenJBS

Moresque - Sandal Granada


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## 2cello

Melodie de L'Amour Parfums Dusita - I was in white floral heaven until I hit the gasoline note. * *


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Tiziana Terenzi Andromeda - opening is super sharp but the dry down is lovely for a fall day


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Moresque - Seta


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Une Fleur de Cassie


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## IntheOcean

One of my absolute favorites today, the Giorgio Armani Si


----------



## JenJBS

Rochas Aquawoman


----------



## erin.culzz

creed aventus for her


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Woman in Gold

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Neeya

Nomenclature Psy-Cou

Yesterday: Olivier Durbano Black Tourmaline


----------



## 2cello

BDK Pas Ce Soir.  Okay, veers a _bit_ into cologne territory.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 5 parfum


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## 2cello

Baccarat Rouge 540 MFK edp - This is lovely, a light and warm but almost nondescript scent to my nose. However, I'm in the camp that goes nose blind to it after an hour or so, and just get the very occasional whiff of scent.  Bummer, because I really like it.


----------



## rutabaga

Stella McCartney Stella. I only realized yesterday that this is discontinued!


----------



## cwysoski

Chanel No. 5


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Santal Blush


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## rutabaga

SMN Angeli di Firenze


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Tom Ford Shanghai Lily


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Coffee & Whiskey


----------



## coniglietta

YSL l'homme edt


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## 2cello

Kayali Lovefest Burning Cherry.    Liked it.  For me, a bit heavy for daily work wear.


----------



## JenJBS

Profumum Roma - Ambre Aurea


----------



## jen_sparro

Valentina Acqua Floreale


----------



## coniglietta

Zara le petit lullaby


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Mimosa & Cardamom

XXXOO PG


----------



## pquiles

2cello said:


> Hi all - I stumbled upon one of the perfume threads here a couple of weeks ago and have since been down the rabbit hole of internet perfumery. Eek, more ways to spend money. I bought a bunch of samples (please don’t mock, I have no applicable SA). Anyway, I will be working through the samples.
> 
> Yesterday was Nishane Ani. This gets big internet love but it is a no for me, too sharp. I can already tell I am not going to be a perfume connoisseur.  Give me all the white florals.
> 
> Today is Ex Idolo Love & Crime. Love love this.
> 
> -Grandma


Welcome to the Land of Eternally smelling GOOD & subject to being broke because of it!


----------



## pquiles

fendifemale said:


> B&BW- Coffee & Whiskey


I have this and it is Skrrrroonggg!


----------



## pquiles

I have been MIA so I will just list this week's frags.
M - Notorieta by Maison De Darius (Black Perfumer)
T - Givenchy L'Interdt Rouge
W - Flamenco by Ramon Monegal & L'Interdt Rouge by Givenchy
T - Kilian Apple Brandy on the Rocks & Maison Lancome Oud Bouquet (nighttime scents - Roja Gardenia & Fragrance Dubois Santal Complet & Oud Orange Intense - I felt like smelling ALL of them)
F - Xerjoff Lira & Van Cleef & Arpel Orchidee Vanille


----------



## 2cello

I pulled out the Baccarat Rouge again.  I sprayed it _very_ lightly so I wouldn't blow out my nose sensors this time.  Success!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

bond no 9 greenwich village


----------



## JenJBS

Don't Get Me Wrong Baby, YES I DO by Etat Libre d'Orange


----------



## bagshopr

Zoologist Cockatiel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## nycmamaofone

I am wearing a sample of Kilian’s Love Don’t be Shy. It’s okay, a bit too sweet for me though. Definitely won’t be buying a bottle but it’s okay for wearing it now.


----------



## nycmamaofone

2cello said:


> Hi all - I stumbled upon one of the perfume threads here a couple of weeks ago and have since been down the rabbit hole of internet perfumery. Eek, more ways to spend money. I bought a bunch of samples (please don’t mock, I have no applicable SA). Anyway, I will be working through the samples.
> 
> Yesterday was Nishane Ani. This gets big internet love but it is a no for me, too sharp. I can already tell I am not going to be a perfume connoisseur.  Give me all the white florals.
> 
> Today is Ex Idolo Love & Crime. Love love this.
> 
> -Grandma


I’m in the same boat. Needed a new perfume and then went down the rabbit hole of testing samples from different houses. I went through MFK (bought Baccarat Rouge 540 Extrait), AMOUAGE, XERJOFF, Kilian, Creed, and just bought some from Byredo (very excited to try these out as I smelled them briefly at the counter). It’s definitely a rabbit hole. I’m debating adding Oud Satin Mood but not sure still what size bottle. What houses have you tried and liked?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## 2cello

nycmamaofone said:


> What houses have you tried and liked?



Mostly just one off testing right now so can’t speak to the DNA of any house yet. 

Today is Nishane Nanshe. - No. 

(I’m thinking this house won’t end up in the love category for me. They seem to have something against pretty.)


----------



## nycmamaofone

2cello said:


> Mostly just one off testing right now so can’t speak to the DNA of any house yet.
> 
> Today is Nishane Nanshe. - No.
> 
> (I’m thinking this house won’t end up in the love category for me. They seem to have something against pretty.)


I haven’t tried Nishane but good to know for the future.


----------



## coniglietta

Burberry Body Tender


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Grand Soir by Maison Francis Kurkdjian


----------



## Pursegrrl

Shalimar.  My (late) MIL's signature...

XXXOO PG


----------



## 2cello

Goldfield & Banks Sunset Hour.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Belle Isabella


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another new one for me...Gucci Bloom Profumo di Fiori

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Was planning to wear amber fragrances all week, but needed a change after Grand Soir yesterday -- even with one spray, it was quite intense and as the day wore on, I could smell the synthetic note more and more clearly.  
I will return to amber scents later in the week.  Scent of the day:  Chanel Beige


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Sampled Electrimuss Mercurial Cashmere today - liked it! Will keep trying it out in different weather.


----------



## RachelVerinder

L’Heure bleue, my favourite… Easier to wear it now that the temperatures dropped…


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

L'Artisan Parfumeur L'Eau d'Ambre:  A chilly morning made me decide on this one today.  Compared to the intensity of Grand Soir, L'Eau d'Ambre is a light, delicately spicy, almost airy take on amber.  Some might even say it needs a bit more oomph.  But I find it a cozy, easy and comforting wear -- like a soft, lacy stole, or a pair of warm, comfy slippers.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## 2cello

Fleur Narcotique Ex Nihilo.


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edp


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Good Girl Gone Bad

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## 2cello

Maison Margiela Jazz Club.  Too much going on for me but I can see how this would be fun to rock for someone with an edgier personality.


----------



## Mariapia

RachelVerinder said:


> L’Heure bleue, my favourite… Easier to wear it now that the temperatures dropped…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623782


My favourite too. I will never get tired of it.


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan:  Blind bought a bottle some years ago, tried it once and gave it away soon.
But I never forgot the smell, and suddenly remembered it while sampling some other ambers about a year or so ago.   I knew I needed to try it again, and this time I knew I wanted a bottle after sampling.  It has a distinctive smell  --  a big amber with resins, tempered by herbs and spices, and with some vanilla  in the base.  So glad I have it in my collection!


----------



## FashionistaSista

Pursegrrl said:


> Margiela Replica By the Fireplace
> 
> XXXOO PG


I had a really bad experience at the Margiela store in San Francisco which really turned me off from Margiela products. I used to love this fragrance.


----------



## chowlover2

Samsara


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## 2cello

​Red Musc Mad et Len

It's just musk. At first, I felt this was an Emperor's New Clothes perfume, like I first thought with BR 540.  But like BR 540, after I wore it for awhile, it became a pleasant scent that "sits around you".


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Un Jardin APres La Mousson


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Intense


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------



## rutabaga

AdP Rosa Nobile. It smelled better at the duty free shop


----------



## chowlover2

Ombre Rose


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## rutabaga

JHaG: Not a Perfume


----------



## 2cello

Vanilla Cake Montale - impressed that they can replicate the smell of milk.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

2cello said:


> Vanilla Cake Montale - impressed that they can replicate the smell of milk.


Your post about scent replication reminded me of Demeter fragrances.   They are usually single note scents that replicate a variety of smells like fresh coffee, chipotle pepper, wet garden, etc.  They are light and don't last long.   I've tried a couple of them several years ago.

Scent of the day:  Miller Harris Fleur Oriental


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for Women


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud

Perfection today.


----------



## Molly0

Elizabeth Arden Always Red Femme
( my dupe for Si)


----------



## GoingRogue

Yves Saint Laurent’s Mon Paris. I use it as a quick, daily inoffensive fragrance.


----------



## karebear87

Pursegrrl said:


> Le Labo Santal
> 
> XXXOO PG


Love this scent. My husband and I both use our bottle 

I’m wearing Maison Margiela Replica Jazz Club today.


----------



## Molly0

Cloud


----------



## Sferics

Le Vestiaire - Babycat YSL​...seems like a very grown up cat


----------



## 2cello

Ambra Calabria Nishane - I don’t hate this one.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Dolce and Gabbana - Dolce Rose


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Parfum

If I'm tempted to get a back up bottle of anything, it's this one.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Laurent Mazzone Parfums - Sensual Orchid for a quiet afternoon and evening at home.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Ormonde Jayne Tolu:  Gorgeous!  If I didn't already own so many bottles of perfume, I would be buying this as soon as possible.


----------



## inverved

Boy Smells - Suede Pony


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Woman in Gold

XXXOO PG


----------



## jess236

Killian Love Don't be Shy


----------



## 880

Rose Taif Attar 
Amouage


----------



## MsRuckus

Bond No.9 Greenwich Village


----------



## tulipfield

Oh man I’ve been playing with so many new (to me) fragrances lately but I forgot all about this thread!

Today: Guerlain Shalimar Extract


----------



## jen_sparro

Really been enjoying this one (I've had it for ages), a shame they discontinued it: Valentino Valentina Acqua Floreale


----------



## 2cello

Diptyque Eau Duelle Eau de Toilette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n' Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Oudl  Glam Or


----------



## coniglietta

Prada Candy edp


----------



## JenJBS

Cruz del Sur II by Xerjoff


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 19 cream, paired with the EDT.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Nouveau Monde


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Amber Gardens


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Paris-Paris lotion and EDT


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edt


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom profumo di fiori

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## 2cello

Mango Skin Vilhelm Parfumerie.  Love the fruity opening - fun! Dries down to patchouli.


----------



## fendifemale

pquiles said:


> I have this and it is Skrrrroonggg!


Yes it is but I love it.


----------



## fendifemale

Penhaligon- Halfeti


----------



## nycmamaofone

MFK Gentle Fluidity Gold. Sprayed it on at 6:30 am and am still smelling it at 4:30 pm!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Vintage L'Interdit.


----------



## pquiles

nycmamaofone said:


> I am wearing a sample of Kilian’s Love Don’t be Shy. It’s okay, a bit too sweet for me though. Definitely won’t be buying a bottle but it’s okay for wearing it now.


Love both the LDBS & the Extreme... but I am a sweetie lover.


----------



## pquiles

JenJBS said:


> Kilian - L'Heure Verte


Love this!  I layered it with Apple Brandy on the Rocks and it was a success for me.  I smelled like a BOSS!


----------



## pquiles

So... my weekly run down thus far
M - Orchidee Vanille by Van Cleef and Arpel layered with Pecan Pumpkin Waffle by Bath and Body Works
T- Sweet by Lolita Lempicka and Strawberry Shortcake by BBW / Minnie Mouse Fragrance by House of Sillage (SOTN)
W - L'Huere & Apple Brandy on the Rocks
T - Love Is In The Air (Chose this to be comforting as I am really missing my son today)


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Belle Isabelle


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Swanky

Byredo Sellier


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage L'Interdit


----------



## coniglietta

YSL l'homme edt


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## IntheOcean

Burberry My Burberry. One of my all-time favorite perfumes.


----------



## 2cello

Montale Intense Cafe


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Fragonard Grain de Soleil


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Pas Ce Soir BDK Parfums


----------



## Love Of My Life

Daphne Guiness Daphne


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone- English Pear & Freesia


----------



## chowlover2

L'Occitane Vintage Neroli


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Fragonard Grain de Soleil
> View attachment 5631771


That is one of the prettiest bottles ever, it makes me feel like smiling.


----------



## 2cello

Karagoz Nishane (Almost through the discovery set, I feel compelled to finish.)

For me, .


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chowlover2 said:


> That is one of the prettiest bottles ever, it makes me feel like smiling.


Thank you, yes, I had to take a picture of it.  The fragrance is very nice too -- warm and cozy.

Scent of the day is Jean Patou Moment Supreme vintage extrait --  Gorgeous!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## Molly0

Rebecca Minkoff
(I forgot how much I like this leather scent when it’s chilly outside).


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

PATOU 1000


----------



## JenJBS

House of Sillage - Cherry Garden


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Gucci Envy


----------



## Katinahat

Tiffany, Eau de Parfum


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Sibelle

1957 by Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR  Bed of Roses


----------



## jblended

Atelier Cologne- Orange Sanguine


----------



## coniglietta

Burberry body tender


----------



## 2cello

Hermes L'Ambre Des Merveilles EDP.  This is the second time I've worn this and I like it much better this time. It goes against the tide of current perfume trends so it stands out.  Simple, elegant.


----------



## ultravisitor

YSL Body Kouros


----------



## JenJBS

Regina by Moresque


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Woman in Gold

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## 2cello

Ex Nihilo Fleur Narcotique


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## Molly0

Elie Saab in White


----------



## JenJBS

Shay & Blue - Blueberry Musk


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford Amber Nude


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edp


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Christian Dior Bois d'Argent


----------



## nycmamaofone

Delina by Parfums de Marly. Amazed that it lasted on me the entire day (12 hours).


----------



## JenJBS

This evening I'm wearing Laurent Mazzone Parfums - Sensual Orchid


----------



## coniglietta

Dior J'adore hair mist


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom Profumo di Fiori

XXXOO PG


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Ex Nihilo Explicite


----------



## Molly0

Dior Addict


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------



## rutabaga

Le Labo Thé Noir 29


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## chowlover2

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Van Cleef & Arpels Orchidee Vanille
Today Lancome LNT Intense perfect for me with this rainy & cold weather YUM!


----------



## Tasha1

Bandit Piquet ( vintage)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## 2cello

Pulled out an old one on this balmy fall day: J’adore.


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Tonka and Myrrh. Wanted to test it last week when when I got my new boots at Nordstrom, but I already had perfume on. Instead of just a spray on a test strip the SA was kind enough to give me a sample!  Very interesting scent.


----------



## Amazona

I layered Estee Lauder Sensuous and Elisabeth Arden White Tea Vanilla Orchid.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Oudh Glam Or


----------



## 2cello

Memo Sintra


----------



## tulipfield

Chanel 1957 EDP


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Henry Jacques Myosotis


----------



## Darcy Lee

Chanel 5  always


----------



## coniglietta

YSL Libre edp


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage L'Interdit


----------



## roundandround

Chanel No5 Eau Premiere


----------



## Molly0

Brazilian Crush Cheirosa 62
(Most complimented frag ever)


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Henry Rose Torn


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Rose n Roses

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 5 body cream, paired with Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## limonchello

Amouage lyric


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Ex nihilo explicite


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes Caleche Soie de Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## st3llb3ll

Le Labo Matcha 26


----------



## 2cello

Back to J'adore Dior.


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Flower of Immortality


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Intense


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## 2cello

Splendiris Parfums Dusita.  Not a love but its pleasant and different.  Iris perfumes seem to be its own category of perfumery (not a traditional floral, not a gourmand, not a chypre, etc.)  
​


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Fracas


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Good Girl Gone Bad

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

Valentino- Donna Born In Roma (Yellow Dream)


----------



## 2cello

Mango Skin Vilhelm Parfumerie


----------



## Amazona

Back to a firm favorite, Lacoste Pour Femme.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## JenJBS

Andromeda's Curse - Pumpkin Familiar


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Akro Dark


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hermes Hiris


----------



## 2cello

Chopard Happy Bigaradia.


----------



## JenJBS

Andromeda's Curse - Bat Orchid


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

YSL l'homme edt


----------



## 2cello

Creme de Cuir by BDK.  I read a review that called BDK a mid-tier niche, and mid-tier niches are apparently right up my alley.  A little more sophisticated than designer but not complicated or challenging.


----------



## Molly0

Dior Addict


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## JenJBS

Imaginary Authors - In love with everything


----------



## Aletheia

Frederic Malle - Carnal Flower


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> Bandit Piquet ( vintage)


I love your taste 
I wish I could wear this bc I adore galbanum and leather, but it doesn’t work on my skin 
hugs

im wearing cuir de russie extrait. I’m traveling, and I also have a mini of Malle iris poudre and a few others to rotate


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> im wearing cuir de russie extrait


Oh, I have had it unopened since last fall.


----------



## ultravisitor

Henry Jacques Myosotis


----------



## 2cello

^that juice looks so decadent. 

Memo Sintra this weekend.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fortuny Stars


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Inspired by @Tasha1 I am wearing vintage Bandit eau de toilette today.  I have a mini bottle, and I find the vintage version definitely wearable and like it much more than the more recent EDP in the black bottle.  I was going to post pics of the two bottles, but am too lazy today to look for the EDP bottle.


----------



## JenJBS

Akro - Dark


----------



## ItsPurseonal

ex nihilo explicite


----------



## Tiffzhng

Killian Angel Share!


----------



## RachelVerinder

Today the last drops of my Sylvaine Delacourte Valkyrie. Lovely scent but doesn’t last long so the bottle emptied very fast…


----------



## HavPlenty

Very good girl by CH.


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eau des merveilles


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

2cello said:


> ^that juice looks so decadent.


I mean, it's $700+ for 15ml. It doesn't just look decadent. Wearing it is really amazing. It feels like a completely different level of perfumery.

Today is Christian Dior Dior Homme Intense.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water w/Jarling


----------



## 2cello

​Fig Tea by Parfums De Nicolai


----------



## JenJBS

Damask Haus - Witchberry


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Mona di Orio Nuit Noire
Today Jean Patou Joy vintage


----------



## Goldenlife2012

Perfums de Mary Delina Exclusif


----------



## pquiles

Layered Orchidee Vanille and Tihota


----------



## JenJBS

Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privée by Chanel


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Woman in Gold

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Jarling & Golconda


----------



## 2cello

Baccarat Rouge 540.  It is a simple, sugar bomb but .


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Roger & Gallet Blue Carnation


----------



## JenJBS

Demeter - Mulled Cider


----------



## RachelVerinder

Diptyque L’eau duelle


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom Profumo di Fiori

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Cuir Cannage


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vol de Nuit extrait


----------



## 2cello

Dusita Splendiris EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Patchouli Les Extraits


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Carnal Flower


----------



## coniglietta

Chloé nomade


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Molly0

Good Girl Legere


----------



## JenJBS

Guerlain - Spiritueuse Double Vanille


----------



## chowlover2

2cello said:


> ​Fig Tea by Parfums De Nicolai


One of my favs!


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Paris-Paris


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Ambrose


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## 2cello

Parfums de Marly Delina


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## JenJBS

Ganache Parfums - One Legged Joe


----------



## xpixi

Chloe - Nomade


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## Amazona

Salvador Dali Sea and Sun.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Yesterday:  Frederic Malle L'Eau d'hiver

Today:  One drop of vintage Balenciaga Quadrille -- this one is potent!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Ellie Saab - No.1 Rose


----------



## chowlover2

Carter & Jane Neroli #18


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

Diptyque L'ombre dans l'eau


----------



## fendifemale

Penhaligon- LUNA


----------



## ultravisitor

Guerlain Heritage EdT


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## nycmamaofone

Mizensir’s Amber Magique. This scent is absolutely phenomenal!!


----------



## JenJBS

This evening I'm wearing Laurent Mazzone Parfums - Sensual Orchid


----------



## coniglietta

Peonia nobile acqua di parma


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Good Girl Gone Bad

XXXOO PG


----------



## bagshopr

Chanel Coromandel. It's the perfect scent for cool weather.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Mizensir’s For Your Love.


----------



## 2cello

BDK Creme de Cuir


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Jarling


----------



## JenJBS

Montale Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter Raspberry


----------



## chowlover2

Good Girl Gone Bad


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Patchouli Les Extraits


----------



## coniglietta

YSL black opium


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom Profumo di Fiori

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Moresque - Regina


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Nahema


----------



## chowlover2

Je Reviens


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Santal Noir


----------



## Molly0

Chanel Chance


----------



## jess236

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## fendifemale

Maison Louis Marie- No. 4 Bois de Balincourt
I don't know why noone is talking about this one. Floral heady yet fresh.


----------



## IntheOcean

Burberry My Burberry, one of my favorites


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## JenJBS

Demeter - Mulled Cider


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Le Dix parfum this morning.


----------



## 2cello

L'Ambre des Merveilles EDP Hermes


----------



## jess236

Kilian Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Oud Glam Or


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Sailing Day

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee


----------



## nycmamaofone

Delina.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## mrs_bibi

Very irresistible by Givenchy. Love this warm scent for autumn.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Le Sable Roses by Louis Vuitton. Such a bright rose scent!


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for Women


----------



## 2cello

Lovefest Burning Cherry Kayali


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - vanille abricot


----------



## Molly0

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage L'Interdit


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Molly0

Prada Candy Night (for the Chocolate)


----------



## JenJBS

Gallivant - Istanbul


----------



## coniglietta

YSL l'homme edt


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Pursegrrl

Louis Vuitton Spell on You

XXXOO PG


----------



## RachelVerinder

Iris Poudré Frédéric Malle (sample)
Like it a lot but not for everyday. Probably won’t buy the big bottle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Patchouli Les Extrait


----------



## 2cello

Ex Nihilo Fleur Narcotique


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## chowlover2

Coco


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom Profumo di Fiori

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Patou 1000


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Roger & Gallet Blue Carnation


Love this as well as VdN 

im wearing the older version of Voleur de roses, one of the few l’artisan fragrances that I enjoy


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Love this as well as VdN
> 
> im wearing the older version of Voleur de roses, one of the few l’artisan fragrances that I enjoy


Thanks, yes, Blue Carnation is perfection.  So wearable, and I love the delicate spiciness.

I picked up a mini of L'Arte di Gucci a while ago, and wondered if I was the only one finding a little bit of similarity to PoAL?  Also, maybe a teeny bit reminiscent of the dark red rose of Une Rose (especially during the opening phase of L'Arte di Gucci).  I'm not saying there is a great deal of similarity, but just maybe a suggestion of it.  Would love to hear your thoughts on that.
I quickly scanned the reviews of L'Arte di Gucci, and while comparisons have been made to Ungaro's Diva and even to Lauder's Knowing, I didn't see any comparisons to the Malle perfumes.  Maybe it's just my nose, or maybe I haven't tested it thoroughly, since I've only worn it a couple of times.

Voleur de Roses is on my watch list.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thanks, yes, Blue Carnation is perfection.  So wearable, and I love the delicate spiciness.
> 
> I picked up a mini of L'Arte di Gucci a while ago, and wondered if I was the only one finding a little bit of similarity to PoAL?  Also, maybe a teeny bit reminiscent of the dark red rose of Une Rose (especially during the opening phase of L'Arte di Gucci).  I'm not saying there is a great deal of similarity, but just maybe a suggestion of it.  Would love to hear your thoughts on that.
> I quickly scanned the reviews of L'Arte di Gucci, and while comparisons have been made to Ungaro's Diva and even to Lauder's Knowing, I didn't see any comparisons to the Malle perfumes.  Maybe it's just my nose, or maybe I haven't tested it thoroughly, since I've only worn it a couple of times.
> 
> Voleur de Roses is on my watch list.


I love l’arte. i see a bit of Une Rose in the opening too. I don’t get as much patchouli, and I didn’t recall any cedar in l’arte as in POAL, but I’d have to dig it out and try again. I don’t think it’s anything like Ungaro diva Or knowing. It has a hint of sweetness IMO.  Many years ago, my holy grail of roses, the one that started me down this path was Caron Or et Noir. prior to that I didn’t like or unders5and rose at all. I kind of think the creator of l’arte was paying homage. I did love Une Rose when it came out, and I really did feel it had a wine like complexity. JMO though.
Note: i don’t recommend the edt of l’arte or diva. If I recall correctly both are thin and green.

tomorrow, I’m going to wear Malle’s Fleur de Cassie which was my favorite Malle from the first collection. Dominique ro pion is a genius


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> I love l’arte. i see a bit of Une Rose in the opening too. I don’t get as much patchouli, and I didn’t recall any cedar in l’arte as in POAL, but I’d have to dig it out and try again. I don’t think it’s anything like Ungaro diva Or knowing. It has a hint of sweetness IMO.  Many years ago, my holy grail of roses, the one that started me down this path was Caron Or et Noir. prior to that I didn’t like or unders5and rose at all. I kind of think the creator of l’arte was paying homage. I did love Une Rose when it came out, and I really did feel it had a wine like complexity. JMO though.
> Note: i don’t recommend the edt of l’arte or diva. If I recall correctly both are thin and green.
> 
> tomorrow, I’m going to wear Malle’s Fleur de Cassie which was my favorite Malle from the first collection. Dominique ro pion is a genius


I have never tried Ungaro Diva (maybe I'll come across a vintage EDP mini one of these days, lol), so can't speak about that one, but I agree that I didn't  find L'Arte di Gucci to have any remarkable similarities to Lauder's Knowing.  After reading the reviews, I sprayed a bit of Knowing from the bottle in the black cap (my bottle is not the latest version, but not deep vintage either), and to me, Knowing is more of the classic chypre with the oakmoss.  It has a very different vibe when compared to L'Arte di Gucci.
I love L'Arte di Gucci, and wish I could find a larger EDP bottle.
As for the comparison to PoAL, I think it was the patchouli and rose (not the cedar I agree) that brought that comparison to mind, and yes, the patchouli in PoAL is far more intense.  What I love about L'Arte di Gucci is the subtlety of the patchouli -- it's definitely not the dominant player in that mix, more of a supporting role.  I should do a side-by-side comparison of all these perfumes one of these days.
As for Caron Or et Noir, it sounds lovely.  It's really rare -- I haven't come across a single listing (at a reasonable price) during the time I have been looking.  I will even see the rare Tabac Blond pop up once in a while and was able to purchase a mini bottle.  They are rare treasures now.  ETA:  I just ran a search and there are a few listings of Or et Noir (added some to the watch list, lol), but none of Lys Epona (which I have been seeking for a while now).

Love Une Fleur de Cassie.  Enjoy!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have never tried Ungaro Diva (maybe I'll come across a vintage EDP mini one of these days, lol), so can't speak about that one, but I agree that I didn't  find L'Arte di Gucci to have any remarkable similarities to Lauder's Knowing.  After reading the reviews, I sprayed a bit of Knowing from the bottle in the black cap (my bottle is not the latest version, but not deep vintage either), and to me, Knowing is more of the classic chypre with the oakmoss.  It has a very different vibe when compared to L'Arte di Gucci.
> I love L'Arte di Gucci, and wish I could find a larger EDP bottle.
> As for the comparison to PoAL, I think it was the patchouli and rose (not the cedar I agree) that brought that comparison to mind, and yes, the patchouli in PoAL is far more intense.  What I love about L'Arte di Gucci is the subtlety of the patchouli -- it's definitely not the dominant player in that mix, more of a supporting role.  I should do a side-by-side comparison of all these perfumes one of these days.
> As for Caron Or et Noir, it sounds lovely.  It's really rare -- I haven't come across a single listing (at a reasonable price) during the time I have been looking.  I will even see the rare Tabac Blond pop up once in a while and was able to purchase a mini bottle.  They are rare treasures now.  ETA:  I just ran a search and there are a few listings of Or et Noir (added some to the watch list, lol), but none of Lys Epona (which I have been looking for for a while now).
> 
> Love Une Fleur de Cassie.  Enjoy!


S, Pm me re Lys epona


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Fracas


----------



## LemonDrop

Montale Paris Blue Amber


----------



## chloehandbags

Amouage Love Tuberose


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Woman in Gold

XXXOO PG


----------



## 2cello

Libre EDT YSL


----------



## Tasha1

Guerlain Rose Barbare, a 75 ml flacon.
Compared to the scent from a new addition, a 100 ml flacon, they smell alike and different at the same time.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Belle Isabelle


----------



## JenJBS

Meleg perfumes - golden gai


----------



## RachelVerinder

Couldn’t resist, just bought another bottle of Sylvaine Delacourt’s Valkyrie. Love it even if it doesn’t last long…


----------



## Love Of My Life

NORELL


----------



## Bridget928

Angels’ Share By Killian


----------



## Pursegrrl

A new one for me here:  Henry Rose, Sheep's Clothing. 
LOVE this!

XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Coffee & Whiskey


----------



## mariellamars

Happy Sunday to everyone! 
I like this one


----------



## JVSXOXO

My new favorite scent - Coach Dreams Sunset.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Molly0

BS  White Musk Lover


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica Beach Walk

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Woman in Gold


----------



## jess236

Izia EDP - Sisley Paris


----------



## fendifemale

Miss Dior


----------



## coniglietta

Burberry Body tender


----------



## Pursegrrl

Margiela Replica By the Fireplace

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Ex Nihilo French Affair


----------



## Love Of My Life

Daphne Guiness


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Guerlain Mitsouko today.   I am going to be wearing the same fragrance three days in a row for the next month or so.


----------



## loves

Apple brandy on the rocks by Kilian


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Ambra Aurea


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage KL


----------



## beautylover99

Chanel Chance (literally my favourite together with Georgio Armani Si)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Good Girl Gone Bad

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Rain


----------



## Amazona

Wanted something cozy and floral, Elizabeth Arden White Tea Vanilla Orchid was my choice today


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW- Snowflakes & Cashmere


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Ombre Rose parfum by Jean-Charles Brosseau.

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate!


----------



## chowlover2

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## SisiNG

Deep night by Ghost


----------



## Tasha1

Le Jasmin de Corse by Coty ( extrait 2004)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Taffin L'Orange No 021


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

The Chronic - Extreme Red


----------



## jess236

Mugler Angel EDP


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès twilly


----------



## Maxt

Xerjoff Opera


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres La Mousson


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Moresque - Regina


----------



## coniglietta

YSL black opium


----------



## Tasha1

Nuit de Noces by Christian Provenzano Parfums


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I recently (blind) bought Prada’s Dark Light from its Olfactories range. The perfume itself is rather underwhelming, but an excellent base for layering. So this week I layered Dark Light with a series of iris perfumes.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Henry Rose Sheeps' Clothing

XXXOO PG


----------



## 880

Malle Fleur de Cassie 
Which happens to be a desert island fragrance for me


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Fracas


----------



## Gracilan

Opium (original) YSL


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Finished 3 days of Ombre Rose parfum -- loved its rosy, powder-puff and cream, retro vibe.  Today, it's Caron Nocturnes.  Not sure if I want to wear it three days in a row though (even though it's lovely).  We'll see.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## JenJBS

Lancome - Idole


----------



## chowlover2

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Finished 3 days of Ombre Rose parfum -- loved its rosy, powder-puff and cream, retro vibe.  Today, it's Caron Nocturnes.  Not sure if I want to wear it three days in a row though (even though it's lovely).  We'll see.


Ombré Rose is one of my favs, almost all I wore in the 80’s.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

Pana Dora Velvet Iris


----------



## Neeya

Nomenclature Red-Wood


----------



## Pursegrrl

Henry Rose Sheep's Clothing.  Going to be rotating between this and another smaller travel size as I get ready for a cross country move (!!).  Wish me luck that the larger bubble wrapped perfume goodies (and purses!) all arrive safely...

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Eau Noire


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Belle Isabella


----------



## jess236

YSL Cinema EDP


----------



## jblended

Trying Bal d'Afrique for the first time. This is so lovely!


----------



## chowlover2

Nuit de Noel, I couldn't wait a second longer!


----------



## jen_sparro

My newest love- Ouai North Bondi


----------



## Chhow

I'm in love with the Moschino Toy 2!


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain Vol de Nuit


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Tasha1

A mix of rose-y scents  made in Omani.


----------



## 880

Amouage attar rose taif inspired by @Tasha1


----------



## JenJBS

This evening I'm wearing Laurent Mazzone Parfums - Sensual Orchid


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage KL by Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Frederic Malle Lipstick Rose


----------



## coniglietta

Hermès eau des merveilles


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Hermes Caleche


----------



## ultravisitor

Slumberhouse Baque


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## chowlover2

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## ultravisitor

Profumum Roma Ambra Aurea

Though these bottles aren't cheap, they're actually a steal considering the high percentage of oil in them, especially in comparison to the $300+ bottles of perfume that are mainly chemicals mixed with an enormous amount of alcohol.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## Kevinaxx

It’s a guilty pleasure of mine but I love the scent


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel Bois des Iles parfum


----------



## JenJBS

House of Sillage - Cherry Garden


----------



## ultravisitor

Prada Midnight Train

One reason I'm happy to not follow the crowd and listen to any hype is because if I did I'd likely overlook this gem, which is one of the finest patchouli fragrances out there.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## JenJBS

Montale Sweet Vanilla layered with Demeter Raspberry


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Paris-Paris


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for Women


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Diamond Water


----------



## JVSXOXO

Coach Dream Sunset, although my post-covid nose is really picking up on the woody tonka bean rather than the sweet and spicy notes. While it’s still pleasant, I really hope that my sense of smell will return to normal soon!


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg & Ginger


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Peony and Blush Suede


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Patchouli 24


----------



## nycmamaofone

Kilian’s Angels’ Share.By the way, I can’t believe they are charging $50 for a 7.5 ml  spray.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR  Golconda


----------



## ultravisitor

nycmamaofone said:


> Kilian’s Angels’ Share.By the way, I can’t believe they are charging $50 for a 7.5 ml  spray.


That's really not that bad. I've considered getting it. After all, Frederic Malles cost from $65 to over $250 for a 10ml travel spray.


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford Amber Nude


----------



## Sferics

All the years I have overlooked this one. What a find (for me). It's perfect


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## nycmamaofone

M. Micallef’s Note Vanille. Such a lovely vanilla!


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## JenJBS

Phlur - Moab


----------



## jess236

Alien EDT


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> All the years I have overlooked this one. What a find (for me). It's perfect
> View attachment 5668502


This is a lovely, warm floral.  I have small sizes of this one and Jasmin Des Anges, which is pretty good too.

Scent of the day:  Serge Lutens La Fille de Berlin


----------



## ElenaAlex

Trussardi The black rose


----------



## Sferics

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This is a lovely, warm floral.  I have small sizes of this one and *Jasmin Des Anges*, which is pretty good too.
> 
> Scent of the day:  Serge Lutens La Fille de Berlin


I'm going to test it


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sferics said:


> I'm going to test it


It's a pretty floral -- not too fruity.  It's very easy to wear, and some days I need something like that.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## ultravisitor

Sferics said:


> All the years I have overlooked this one. What a find (for me). It's perfect
> View attachment 5668502


I think this one is really underrated and overlooked in the line. It's definitely one of the better ones. It's just not one I would ever want for myself.

Today is Guerlain Habit Rouge EdP.


----------



## B4GBuff

Today was Givenchy L'Interdit EDP de Rouge

I love the sweet notes like cotton candy after awhile. Its more sweet and strong than the original L'Interdit and the original has more of a smell like Doctor Pepper soda for those who know what that is  but I love both versions.


----------



## JenJBS

House of Sillage - Cherry Garden


----------



## Debbini

Jo Malone Divana and Honeysuckle


----------



## fendifemale

Parfums de Marly- Meliora ❤️
I'm in love♡!


----------



## jen_sparro

Ouai North Bondi


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## nycmamaofone

Kayali’s Vanilla 28.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cultus Artem Poeticus


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Sauvage Elixir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Henry Jacques Rain


----------



## nycmamaofone

M. Micallef’s Glamour.


----------



## Tasha1

Azman Two Minutes after the Kiss


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Santal Blush


----------



## JenJBS

Demeter - Mulled Cider


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Nuit de Noel


----------



## Tasha1

Amouage Rose Incence


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Woman in Gold

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Dior Homme Intense


----------



## chowlover2

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## JenJBS

Dior - Hypnotic Poison


----------



## pquiles

Moresque Diadema


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

ARPEGE


----------



## jess236

Sisley Paris Soir d'Orient


----------



## JenJBS

Imaginary Authors - In love with everything


----------



## Tasha1

Guerlain Cuir Beluga


----------



## chowlover2

Cashmere Mist


----------



## coniglietta

Twilly d'Hermès edp


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom

XXXOO PG


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## chowlover2

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Amazona

It's Christmas season so Jeanne Arthes Boum Vanille Pomme d'Amour has been my jam in the past couple of weeks. Although I've strayed a couple of times because I got myself JLo Glow for an early Christmas present...


----------



## Love Of My Life

ELSA PERETTI


----------



## Pursegrrl

Trying a new one for me...Burberry Her

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Dans Tes Bras


----------



## JenJBS

Byron - The Chronic Extreme Red


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone Nutmeg and Ginger


----------



## coniglietta

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Frederic Malle Musc Ravageur


----------



## JenJBS

chowlover2 said:


> Jo Malone Nutmeg and Ginger



This sounds perfect for the holiday season!


----------



## Debbini

Aerin Mediterranean Honeysuckle


----------



## Krista Mirt

dunhill desire


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Good Girl Gone Bad

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Bvlgari Black


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - Flower of Immortality


----------



## Molly0

Very Vintage No5


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Molly0 said:


> Very Vintage No5
> 
> View attachment 5674177


Is this the vintage No. 5 cologne or eau de toilette?  Last year, I found a vintage, unopened large bottle of No. 5 eau de cologne.  It even had a metal/foil seal (with the double C logo) intact underneath the lid that I had to pry off in order to use the cologne.  Will post a pic if I can find it.  The cologne had darkened to a deep amber color, but the seal protected it so well that it smelled great!

No scent of the day for me as I have been under the weather all this week, and not wearing perfume.


----------



## nycmamaofone

M. Micallef Ylang in Gold.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Is this the vintage No. 5 cologne or eau de toilette?  Last year, I found a vintage, unopened large bottle of No. 5 eau de cologne.  It even had a metal/foil seal (with the double C logo) intact underneath the lid that I had to pry off in order to use the cologne.  Will post a pic if I can find it.  The cologne had darkened to a deep amber color, but the seal protected it so well that it smelled great!
> 
> No scent of the day for me as I have been under the weather all this week, and not wearing perfume.



Sorry you've been feeling under the weather. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Sorry you've been feeling under the weather. Hope you feel better soon.


Thank you!  There are so many bugs going around right now, especially respiratory ones.  Hoping to be fully better in a couple days.


----------



## Molly0

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Is this the vintage No. 5 cologne or eau de toilette?  Last year, I found a vintage, unopened large bottle of No. 5 eau de cologne.  It even had a metal/foil seal (with the double C logo) intact underneath the lid that I had to pry off in order to use the cologne.  Will post a pic if I can find it.  The cologne had darkened to a deep amber color, but the seal protected it so well that it smelled great!
> 
> No scent of the day for me as I have been under the weather all this week, and not wearing perfume.


This one is the Eau de cologne.  It was not sealed when I found it but it is still good & smells heavenly.  I always find No5 a bit too much for me but this one is so soft!  I love it!

Feel better soon !


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> This one is the Eau de cologne.  It was not sealed when I found it but it is still good & smells heavenly.  I always find No5 a bit too much for me but this one is so soft!  I love it!
> 
> Feel better soon !


I like Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee as a softer Chanel perfume


----------



## fendifemale

Past few days
TOCCA- Florence

Today
B&BW- Coffee & Whiskey


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Molly0 said:


> This one is the Eau de cologne.  It was not sealed when I found it but it is still good & smells heavenly.  I always find No5 a bit too much for me but this one is so soft!  I love it!



Some of the eau de cologne bottles do not come with a seal.  I have a 2 oz vintage EDC of No. 19 that never came with that seal.  The vintage No. 5 eau de cologne is quite different from the current No. 5 eau de parfum.  I have No. 5 EDC in a black spray canister too, and in that one the civet is a bit more pronounced as compared to my splash bottle.


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Feve Delicieuse


----------



## Pursegrrl

Henry Rose Sheep's Clothing

XXXOO PG


----------



## Sferics

ultravisitor said:


> I think this one is really underrated and overlooked in the line. It's definitely one of the better ones. It's just not one I would ever want for myself.
> 
> Today is Guerlain Habit Rouge EdP.


...and at the moment, I was thinking what scent I "need"...now, I will wear HR - thanks for the inspo


----------



## SisiNG

I'm currently enveloped in my absolute favourite perfume - elixir des merveilles by Hermes.

I feel extremely powerful with this scent and it brings memories of softer days.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## JenJBS

Jo Malone - Sakura Cherry Blossom


----------



## chowlover2

Nuit de Noel


----------



## rutabaga

Byredo Black Saffron


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Rolling in Love. Another new one for me and I LOVE it!

XXXOO PG


----------



## coniglietta

Chanel Paris-Venise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel No. 22


----------



## JenJBS

Poesie - French Kiss


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Ambre Nuit


----------



## jess236

Pursegrrl said:


> Kilian Rolling in Love. Another new one for me and I LOVE it!
> 
> XXXOO PG


This one is amazing...I love it too!


----------



## jess236

Sisley Paris - Izia


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage KL


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Mitzah


----------



## Molly0

Vintage No5 Eau de cologne splash. 
(I may be stuck here for a while!   )


----------



## Love Of My Life

JOY


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gucci Bloom Profuma di Fiori

XXXOO PG


----------



## mariellamars

Tom Ford - Velvet Orchid


----------



## Sferics

Help! 
This one is a little bit too much for me...I love tulips, but the Byredo scent is kinda stifling to me.
I'd really love to read suggestions on a fresher, lighter tulip perfume!
Has someone an idea?


----------



## JenJBS

Kilian - L'Heure Verte


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fracas

XXXOO PG


----------



## jgy777ph

Ralph Lauren Romance since 1998 lol.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Krigler Patchouli


----------



## Aletheia

Isabey - Perle de la Route d'Emeraude


----------



## ultravisitor

Louis Vuitton Ombre Nomade


----------



## Luxlynx

MFK 540 Baccarat, still in love with it and love to spray it on me when I go to bed and fell asleep with the lovely scent.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## ♥Mia♥

Diptyque Do Son


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Warm Sage & Sea Salt

XXXOO PG


----------



## ultravisitor

Christian Dior Leather Oud


----------



## JenJBS

Demeter - Mulled Cider


----------



## Pursegrrl

Le Labo Santal

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## 880

Chanel extrait cuir de russie

I forgot to pull out one of KLs favorites  vintage nuit de Noel this year


----------



## JenJBS

Indult - Tihota


----------



## Pursegrrl

Burberry Her

XXXOO PG


----------



## jess236

Chanel Gabrielle EDP


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chanel Gardenia

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## michellem

Fragonard belle cherie


----------



## JenJBS

Armani Code for Women


----------



## chowlover2

Amber Nude


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Rolling in Love

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## nycmamaofone

Initio’s Atomic Rose. I totally get the Delina comparisons.


----------



## JenJBS

Moresque - Regina


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Cinnabar Youth Dew


----------



## Sferics

Angélique Noire by Guerlain.
I have the old flacon. Did they reformulate the scent with the new bottle?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming.  Hmmm I think I like this one better than Rose n Roses actually!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pheromone


----------



## JenJBS

Dolce and Gabbana - Dolce Rose


----------



## Molly0

Pursegrrl said:


> Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming.  Hmmm I think I like this one better than Rose n Roses actually!
> 
> XXXOO PG


Me too!  I was wearing that the other day and while I was waiting in line at a store, one of the employees (young-ish  guy) said  “somebody around here smells like they have just come back from paradise! Oh it’s you!”  he said to me.  
Yup! it was Absolutely Blooming.


----------



## Molly0

Roses de Chloe


----------



## coniglietta

MFK oud satin mood


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Pursegrrl

Henry Rose Sheep's Clothing

XXXOO PG


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Vivienne Westwood Boudoir

This morning again VW Boudoir....this afternoon I heard the news. RIP Vivienne and thank you very much for creating this delicious scent


----------



## ultravisitor

Been nothing but Christian Dior Mitzah for the past week. Definitely not mad about that.


----------



## jess236

Coco Mademoiselle Intense EDP


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Good Girl Gone Bad

XXXOO PG


----------



## IntheOcean

Giorgio Armani Si Eau de Toilette. It doesn't stay for long, but I like it. It's a much lighter and flowery variation of my favorite Si EDP.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Jo Malone Poppy & Barley

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Chanbal

Reckless by Roja Dove


----------



## jess236

Izia Sisley Paris


----------



## rose60610

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## ♥Mia♥

Maison Margiela Bubble Bath.. cozy day at home ♥


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kilian Love Don't be Shy

XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

JAR Golconda


----------



## Chanbal

Atomic Rose - Initio


----------



## ultravisitor

Le Labo Poivre 23


----------



## Amazona

JLo Glow for a day at the office. Needed a favorite to keep me in a good mood.


----------



## JenJBS

Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Amour De Cacao


----------

